# suchen freundliche, "normale" Freizeitbiker (MTB) aus dem Raum Würzburg



## votecstoepsl (6. Januar 2004)

Wir sind vier Freunde, 2x Er + Frauen, die öfters in der Gegend unterwegs sind und auch mal weiter weg fahren. Gardasee, zelten mit den Bikes..................
Unsere Unternehmungen erstrecken sich auf einfache Touren zum Baden bis hin zu etwas extremeren, Bike verunreinigenden "Schlachten".
Fals sich hier die oder der Eine odere Andere finden sollte der Lust hat hin und wieder mal etwas zu unternehmen, einfach mal melden. Wäre schön neue Leute kennen zu lernen!

Bis bald stefan


----------



## almgretl (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja toll, dass in Würzburg sich auch etwas tut, will sagen, dass es doch noch mehr Leute gibt, die ab und an auch mit ein paar neuen Leuten biken gehen wollen.
Was fahrt ihr denn so üblicherweise in Würzburg? Wie lange, wie weit?
In letzter Zeit komme ich leider wegen des Jobs nich mehr zu allzu vielen Touren, aber a bisserl geht schon noch. Bin sonst oft mit meinem Freund und seinen Leuten gefahren...

Bis bald,

almgretl






			
				votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind vier Freunde, 2x Er + Frauen, die öfters in der Gegend unterwegs sind und auch mal weiter weg fahren. Gardasee, zelten mit den Bikes..................
> Unsere Unternehmungen erstrecken sich auf einfache Touren zum Baden bis hin zu etwas extremeren, Bike verunreinigenden "Schlachten".
> Fals sich hier die oder der Eine odere Andere finden sollte der Lust hat hin und wieder mal etwas zu unternehmen, einfach mal melden. Wäre schön neue Leute kennen zu lernen!
> 
> Bis bald stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Januar 2004)

hallo erstmal, schön das es noch Leute gibt die hier sind! 
Das Ding mit dem Job, geht uns aber leider auch so! Wir fahren von kleinen Radwegtouren bis Singletrails alles, von ner Feierabendrunde bis hin zu drei-, vier-, fünfstundentouren, wie´s gerade kommt! Haben zwar keine High-Tech-Bikes wie andere, Bergwerk u. s., aber mit Feintuning macht man auch aus sch... etwas gutes!   
Menschlich gesehen steht von uns mehr auf unserer HP, yviandstoeps.de, und zum biken....kann sich ja mal kennen lernen.


----------



## Dignita (16. Januar 2004)

Servus!

Es würde mich freuen mit euch und anderen aus der Umgebung von Würzburg zu faheren. Im vergangenem Jahr haben es einige aus diesem Forum sogar mal geschafft gemeinsam was auf die Beine zu stellen - nach vielen Anläufen haben sie sich endlich mal getroffen und sind gefahren   .

Aber dieses Jahr kann es nur besser werden; vielleicht fahrt ihr mal mit? 

Dignita


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Januar 2004)

Also an uns soll´s net liegen. 
Wir arbeiten beide in Schichten, was das touren am Wochenende etwas erschwert, aber immer wenn wir Zeit haben geht´s auf´s Bike. 
Nächste Woche habe ich etwas Zeit und wollte da ein paar Runden drehen, wohin auch immer, meldet Euch halt nochmal wenn Ihr Lust haben solltet!
Ansonsten bis zum nächsten mal HIER, 

Stefan


----------



## Dignita (19. Januar 2004)

Hi

Vergangenen Sonntag bin ich auf meinem Radl einkleinwenig in der City und einigen Stadtteilen herum geirrt - wurde mal wieder Zeit. 
Da stelle ich euch die Frage ob ihr am nächsten Wochenende Zeit findet eine kleine Runde zu fahren? Sicher ist es stark wetterabhängig, aber würde bei euch Interesse bestehen? Ein wenig radeln, egal wie/wo.

ciao 
dignita <=


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Januar 2004)

hm.......Sonntag schaut´s schlecht aus.  Ich muß ab Freitag wieder arbeiten. 
War heute etwas im wald unterwegs, naja waren drei Stunden, im Schnee das hatte was für sich. Aber am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag werde ich nochmal fahren. Mittwoch soll die Sonne raus kommen!!  Wenn Du Lust hast...und Zeit...würde gern mit Dir zusammen ne Runde drehen, egal ob Wald oder sonst was.

Jetzt bin ich schon etwas traurig, wenn das Angebot schon mal kommt. Wie gesagt muß ab Freitag wieder arbeiten...Sonntag auch von 0530 bis 1830... geht durch bis 31. Januar!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 
war heute wieder etwas Biken, perfektes Wetter!!! Etwas über 30km durch den Wald...sah aus wie die Sau!   
Sollte jemand von Euch irgendwann mal Lust und Zeit haben, meldet Euch einfach mal! 

bis dann.....Stefan


----------



## Dignita (20. Januar 2004)

Ich arbeite Werktags von früh bis viertel fünf, bin dann meist erst um fünf zu hause, dann ist allerdings schon wieder die Sonne untergegangen. Das heißt, dass ohne Leuchte nicht viel geht. Aber wenn der Tag länger wird sieht es besser aus. Ansonsten eben am Wochenende (Freitags meist schon ab 14:30hr).

ciao


----------



## Mcshomer (2. Februar 2004)

servus zusammen,
mich hat heute das bikefieber wieder gepackt. naja im winter auch aber ohne vereiste fusszehen is es doch angenehmer   
werde versuchen nun wieder regelmässig zu fahren, wenn ihr also wieder eine tour in und um würzburg in angriff nehmt und noch mitstreiter sucht gebt mal bescheid.

übrigens bei interesse findet ihr auf http://mcshomer.homelinuz.org ein paar bilder der letzten touren

gruss michael


----------



## Mcshomer (2. Februar 2004)

http://mcshomer.homelinux.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2004)

So, bin nun wieder in der Lage mich zu bewegen! War gestern aus Versehen 74,25km im Wald unterwegs, sah aus wie die Sau und habe kiloweise dreck mit Heim gebracht!  
Meine süße hat nur mit den Kopf geschüttelt....aber dann ging es mir besser! Bin um 0800 los und kam ca. 1145 wieder heim. *aua*
Jetzt wo das Wetter wieder perfekter wird.....müssen uns mal treffen!
Merken wir uns mal den >14.02.04< vor? Hab da mal wieder frei, unter vorbehalt!?

So, muß aber nun auf Arbeit, bis bald...............


----------



## Dignita (2. Februar 2004)

Den 14. werde ich versuchen mir frei zu halten. Ich möchte bereits am nächsten Wochenende (7. oder 8. Februar) ein wenig fahren. Wer noch?
ciao


----------



## SteffenScott (2. Februar 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Den 14. werde ich versuchen mir frei zu halten. Ich möchte bereits am nächsten Wochenende (7. oder 8. Februar) ein wenig fahren. Wer noch?
> ciao




mir isses egal 7 oder 8 wäre auch cool,uhrzeit? und wo treffen ich fahr aber nur wenns nich regnet und es müssen mindestens 5grad plus sein


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2004)

..............  am 7./8. muß ich leider arbeiten, aber haltet mich trotzdem auf dem laufenden! 

wir sehen uns...............


----------



## SteffenScott (2. Februar 2004)

man kann ja am 7 und 14 fahren is ja nich das ding,schließlich brauch ich keine 7tage zurerholung


----------



## Dignita (2. Februar 2004)

5 Grad? Kein Regen? Bin ich ein Schönwetterfahrer?

Eigendlich ja   . Aber würde mich freuen, wenn trotz Regen und Sturm sich am kommenden Wochenende was ergeben könnte. Hauptsache, die Wege sind nicht gerade verschneit oder Glatteis. Treffpunkt kann ja noch ausgemacht werden.   Der 14. wird versucht nicht verplant zu werden   !

gut nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcshomer (3. Februar 2004)

schade am 7 und 8 bin ich nicht in wü...aber am 14 bin ich dabei. 

fahrt ihr nur am wochenende oder habt ihr auch unter der woche mal lust auf ne kleine tour?

gruss
Michael


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Februar 2004)

also bei mir geht unter der woche sehr schlecht weil ich erst 18.15uhr nach haus komm 
ausser wie die woche wenn ich berufsschule hab bin ich schon 15-16uhr zu haus


----------



## SiscoSan (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,

good to know das es hier in wü noch mehr bike gibt. Ich bin das weekend hier und wollte auf jedenfall biken. wäre    wenn da was gehen würde. am besten per mail: [email protected]

Ciao,
Sisco


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Februar 2004)

bin grad vom biken gekommen schön warm isses zumindestens nur könnte es lieber später erst dunkel werden und ne schöne bikerin kam mir auch entgegen  
also wie siehts aus dieses wochenende?,wenn ja wo treffen,weil ich komm nicht direkt aus wü


----------



## Dignita (3. Februar 2004)

wer möchte kann einen Vorschlag bezüglich eines Treffpunktes, der Zeit und der Sache die dann folgen wird machen. Sprich: wo, wann und was dann?
hurz


----------



## almgretl (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

Winterschlaf scheint beendet zu sein... Da hat es mal ein paar Grad über Null, und im verschlafenen Wü tut sich was. Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende fahren. Mir wäre Sonntag der 8. sehr lieb. Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. 

Falls es einige von euch nicht wissen sollten: zur Zeit findet auch am Bikestore um 13.00 samstags ein Biketreff statt. Vielleicht verirrt sich ja auch einer mal dahin.

Meldet euch 

Almgretl


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Februar 2004)

ok bei mir klappt die woche doch nich ich muss erstmal pause machen weil mein knie überlastet is
kommt vom dirtbike  
aber nächstes wochenende klappts 100%ig


----------



## Dignita (4. Februar 2004)

@SteffenScott
Dann wünsch ich dir eine gute Besserung (wenn man das so sagen darf). Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann am 14. ? 

@almgretl
Am Sonntag willst du fahren? Dann lass mich ein Treff- und Zeitpunkt wissen. Nur nehm dir nicht zu viel vor, ich bin alles andere als Fit - was aber nichts bedeuten muss/kann/soll   . Wie es aussieht, wären nur wir zwei für den Sonntag (?). Ich werde versuchen noch jemanden für den nächsten Sonntag zu begeistern.

narf!


----------



## almgretl (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo dignita,

würde sagen, wir machen die Sache vom Wetter abhängig und verabreden uns kurzfristig. Wenn es richtig regnet oder schneit hab ich weniger Lust. Weiss nicht, wie das dir so geht. 
Werd mich morgen abend bis spätestens 20.00 jedenfalls noch mal einloggen und Ort und Zeit nennen, wo ich warte, wenn ich fahre.

Hab ich dann am Sonntag morgen bis 9.00 keine Antwort von dir, weiss ich , dass du da nicht kannst. Ist glaub ich das einfachste??? 

Grüsse 

almgretl


----------



## SiscoSan (6. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich fahr am Samstag von ca. 10 bis 13 Uhr und am sonntag so gegen mittag - wäre cool wenn jemand mitfährt. treffpunkt wäre am main, sagen am graf luckner weiher, dass ist der modellbausee auf der höh der TGW-Sporthalle (würzburg richtung randersacker, seite bei randersacker, direkt gegenüber vom Heidingsfelder autowaschplatz,neubert, ...)

Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein...

Greetings,
sisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Februar 2004)

Mcshomer schrieb:
			
		

> schade am 7 und 8 bin ich nicht in wü...aber am 14 bin ich dabei.
> 
> fahrt ihr nur am wochenende oder habt ihr auch unter der woche mal lust auf ne kleine tour?
> 
> ...



 hui, doch mal jemand der unter der Woche auch fährt! Wegen der Schichtarbeit kommt man am Wochenende selten zu was, würde sagen einfach Mail und dann kann man was organieren!  

möglich im Februar: 13.,14.,20.,22.,24.,27. unter vorbehalt was machbar so wie´s im Moment aussieht! Auch kurzfristig inerhalb von 30 min startklar!


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Februar 2004)

almgretl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> 
> Falls es einige von euch nicht wissen sollten: zur Zeit findet auch am Bikestore um 13.00 samstags ein Biketreff statt. Vielleicht verirrt sich ja auch einer mal dahin.
> ...



Da schaut man mal ein paar Tage net rein und schon kommt man mit lesen net mehr nach!  

Ja klar, ist mir schon ein Begriff, nur wenn man fast jeden Samstag arbeiten muß....  
Die Typen die da fahren sind alle ganz schwer in Ordnung! (Naja, wenn man nicht gerade ein High-End-Bike fährt....man kann mit den Lästerungen leben!)  
Wenn´s mal wieder klappt....nur zu empfehlen!!

 Termine nächste Woche? Freitag Nachmittag, smstag....?


----------



## Dignita (7. Februar 2004)

@almgretl
Wie es aussehen wird haben wir am Sonntag ein Sauwetter - was mich ehrlich gesagt mehr als nur nervt. 

glaubt man's, unter der woche arbeitet man und es herscht ein sehr angenehmes klima, und am wochenende stürmt es und man kann sich leicht frostbeulen holen.   

Aber wenn es doch was wird wäre ich dabei.



@all 

nächsten Samstag 14. Februar?


----------



## almgretl (7. Februar 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> @almgretl
> 
> Aber wenn es doch was wird wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Februar 2004)

@all 

nächsten Samstag 14. Februar?[/QUOTE]

 könnte man mal so festhalten, wäre gern dabei wenn nix zwischen kommt! Früher Mittag...Später Mittag...früher Nachmittag? Wäre schön wenn es mal klappt...


----------



## SteffenScott (7. Februar 2004)

ich wäre für 11uhr oder so, weil ich abend auf beat abend bin und wenn ich mich am 14 richtig austob is nix mehr mit feiern
wie lang habt ihr denn gedacht die tour zu machen und eher ruhig oder?


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre für 11uhr oder so, weil ich abend auf beat abend bin und wenn ich mich am 14 richtig austob is nix mehr mit feiern
> wie lang habt ihr denn gedacht die tour zu machen und eher ruhig oder?




...so 2-3 Stunden?? Um die 20-30km Wald?? 
Über die Festung, Weinberg, Singletrail??


----------



## Dignita (8. Februar 2004)

dann last uns hoffen, dass es nächstes wochenende besseres wetter geben wird und jeder ein wenig zeit findet. ansonsten haben wir ja noch genug von der zeit in diesem jahr?!


----------



## SteffenScott (8. Februar 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...so 2-3 Stunden?? Um die 20-30km Wald??
> Über die Festung, Weinberg, Singletrail??




2-3stunden und dann nur 20-30km da haut was nich hin,eher 2-3stunden und 40-70km  
nee aber 40km sollten schon zusammen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> 2-3stunden und dann nur 20-30km da haut was nich hin,eher 2-3stunden und 40-70km
> nee aber 40km sollten schon zusammen kommen




 ein Schnitt von 25 bis 30 km/h im Wald   auf´m Trail?  

Witzbold   


.............................schau ma mal!


----------



## SteffenScott (8. Februar 2004)

ich dacht so an nen 20er schnitt  
aber mal schaun wird sich ja zeigen 
und wo wollen wir uns treffen


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Februar 2004)

passt schon! Kommt drauf an wer noch mit wöllte, wird doch schon so einige Hausstrecken hier geben, oder?   
Halten wir erstmal fest: Samstag, Abfahrt Vormittag?

...........Dignita? almgretl?


----------



## Mcshomer (8. Februar 2004)

also unter der woche fahr ich auch recht spontan, werde mailen oder mich über icq melden...
meine nummer 73603772 da bin ich fast immer zu erreichen.

am 14. bin ich auch dabei. hoffentlich wird das wetter besser bin grad durchn spessart gefahren - alles weiss und sau kalt.

denn noch allen einen geruhsamen sonntag.


----------



## Dignita (10. Februar 2004)

Tach 

Wann und wo? Wer hat einen Plan?


Ich möchte diesen Vorschlag machen:
      Samstag 14.2.04
      am unteren Marktplatz um ca. 11Uhr; um genügend Zeit zu haben, bevor es wieder dunkel wird.


Bin zwar nicht der fitteste und allerschnellste, aber ich will biken!


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Februar 2004)

och.........mir passt der Termin (unter Vorbehalt   )
Kann ruhig acuh schon 10.00 Uhr sein. Unterer Markt? Genauer?
Hoffe nur das das Wetter nicht unbedingt so bleibt denn ich muß den Abend davor noch 700km fahren und wenn es schneit bin ich bis 11.00 nicht wieder da......  

Also dann, bis später..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Februar 2004)

.............ok, wenn´s schneit muß man ja auch nicht unbedingt biken!  

und was meinst mit PLAN??


----------



## Dignita (11. Februar 2004)

Wer hat einen Plan? = Wer macht einen Vorschlag? 

Das Wetter soll laut den Medien "milder" werden; soll wohl bedeuten, dass es zwar nicht mehr schneien, aber regnen. Wer weis?


Wie wäre es mit der Ecke beim Schlecker und der Bank? Dort dürften wir niemanden stören, wenn wir uns da für ein paar Minuten aufhalten. 

Also wer einen anderen Vorschlag machen will, soll diesen machen. danke


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Februar 2004)

hm..........Schlecker, Bank, dazwischen! Aber 10°° oder 11°°? ok....  Als Erkennungsmerkmal ne rote Rose auf dem Helm!  

SORRY, das kam mir so in´s Hirn geschossen! Ich glaube wir werden uns schon erkennen.  
Blaues Ghost, grünes shirt, blaue Hose >den kenn ich net> 
Gelbes no-Name-Bike, gelbes Trikot (Powerbar), unrassiert..........wenn jemand so aussieht >ICH<

Also, wenn es von oben trocken ist und es nicht unbedingt -10°C hat, wir sind dabei!  

Plan: Weiss net, ich hab so ne Tour, wie gesagt, Festung - Weinberg - Gutenberger Forst (Steinbachtal) - Weinberg - Festung, je nach auslegung 20 bis 30 km lang und Härte - je nach Lust.   

Das war ein Vorschlag, andere auch gern, meine Strecke kenn ich, lerne gern andere kennen....
Oder wir entscheiden das dann kurz entschlossen vor Ort!  

Hoffe das Wetter macht mit.......wir müssen es ja net übertreiben......


bis dann Stefan


----------



## Dignita (12. Februar 2004)

Das mit der roten Rose geht klar, nur das mit den Helm nicht, oder umgekehrt. 

Und wer keinen Helm hat, sollte sich schleunigst einen organisieren. Ich will niemanden sehen, der keinen Helm auf hat, wenn wir uns in der City von Würzburg aufhalten. Die Autofahrer sind hier besonders aufmerksam, wenn es um Radfahrer geht - gar nicht! Habe es vor zwei Jahren selber erleben dürfen.


----------



## SteffenScott (12. Februar 2004)

wir passen usn doch der geschwindigkeit der auto an oder nich   damit die uns nich umnieten oder wir sie   
ich sollt ach leicht  erkennen sein, dnkelblaue a6 limo
wenn da son derrer raus springt bin ich das   
blauer helm,und das auffälligste is glaub die starrgabel


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Februar 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> wir passen usn doch der geschwindigkeit der auto an oder nich   damit die uns nich umnieten oder wir sie
> 
> 
> Wieso? Soll ich langsamer fahren als sonst?
> Scheint jedenfalls lustig zu werden..................


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Februar 2004)

naja so dacht ich das jetzt nicht  


also am unteren marktplatz 11uhr?


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Februar 2004)

....von uns aus schon!   

(es sei denn das Wetter schlägt nochmal extrem in´s gegenteil um!)


----------



## SiscoSan (13. Februar 2004)

wenn noch platz ist in der Runde würd ich dann auch mitbiken
 Ich muss nur noch meine Freundin überreden, dass sie mitkommt. Ich glaub ich muss alle uhren verstellen - so 4 stunden nach - dann krieg ich das auch mit 11 uhr hin  

wie war den das wetter in würzburg - verp#### oder trocken?


----------



## Dignita (13. Februar 2004)

Wettervorhersage von Wetter.com für Würzburg am Samstag 14.2.04:

 Wetter Vormittags bedeckt   
 Wetter Nachmittags wolkig   
 Wetter Nachts bedeckt   
 maximale Temperatur 9 °C  
 minimale Temperatur 2 °C  
 gefühlte Temperatur 9 °C  
 Windrichtung Nord-West    
 Windgeschwindigkeit 2 Bft  
 Windböen k.A. Bft  
 Luftdruck 1026 hPa  
 Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 30 %  
 Relative Feuchte 71 %  
 Wassertemperatur k.A. °C  
 Sonnenaufgang 07:35 Ortszeit  
 Sonnenuntergang 17:35 Ortszeit  


Also relativ gute Bedingungen, oder? Morgen, 11 Uhr beim Schlecker am unteren Marktplatz, jeder damit einverstanden?

"Ich freu mich"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Februar 2004)

jou........wir sind dabei!   

Ich war heute wie gesagt auf Autobahn unterwegs und habe Schnee...Eis...Kälte...Salz...alles gehabt, da ist das Wetter hier ja richtig GEIL!!!  

Siscosan:
Es ist natürlich jeder wilkommen der mitmöchte, wenn ich den Überblik nicht verloren habe sind es ja schon an die acht Leutz!   

Dann bis eeeeeeeeeeeelf!


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Februar 2004)

so hier mal die bilder,irgendwie mag die cam kein schlechtes wetter


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Februar 2004)

aber man kann es doch erkennen!

Das nächste mal drücken wir die Fotoaufgabe unserer Profiene auf!


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Februar 2004)

is besser so,is ja auch nur ne billig cam  
kann mich also gut rausreden


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Februar 2004)

...runter laden (Ziel speichern)...auf ganzen Schirm vergrößern...und sie schauen schon richtig gut aus!


----------



## SiscoSan (14. Februar 2004)

war eine lustige runde - so was muss wiederholt werden


----------



## Dignita (14. Februar 2004)

wird wiederholt!


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Februar 2004)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> war eine lustige runde - so was muss wiederholt werden




Also von mir aus gerne! Ich kann aber erst wieder am 20. oder besser am 22. 
Das sollte dann doch auch ein Sonntag sein wenn ich mich nicht irre!


----------



## SiscoSan (16. Februar 2004)

also bei mir würde es evtl. freitag früh (8 - 10) gehen, wenn ich da nicht noch in munich sitzte oder halt am samstag/sonntag. Samstag könnte auch haarig werden weil da meine Öms 85 wird - das schreit nach Reden und vorbereitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2004)

Ich komm Freitag um 0630 von der Arbeit und gleich biken?  
Am Nachmitteg würde ich mitkommen aber früh.....nö, sorry!

Samstag muß ich arbeiten, aber am Sonntag..........  bin bei!


----------



## HAI-BIKER (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo an alle vom Samstag! Bin jetzt auch im Forum! Also, war echt ne geile Tour- nur hat am Ende mein Knie nicht mehr ganz mitgespielt  , naja bin halt noch net so fit- die bösen Schokokse auf´m Sofa und so...Aber wenn ich Knietechnisch wieder fit bin, dann jederzeit wieder!!!


----------



## SiscoSan (17. Februar 2004)

jaja, die bösen schoko-kekse   

ich hoffe das wird was am wochenende, ich muss mich noch etwas für meinen urlaub stärken - sonst seh ich alt aus am berg   

was für tourenvorschläge hättet ihr?


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2004)

Toll............dann macht mal vorschläge!


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2004)

Hier mal schnell den Wetterbericht für Sonntag:

Temperatur:                     8°C
Regenwarscheinlichkeit:    30%

...........und bedeckt, schau ma mal. 

(Um 10.00 Uhr? Dann kann Nachmittag die Familie zum Kaffe kommen!   )


----------



## SiscoSan (18. Februar 2004)

also von mir aus gerne   

kann keiner von euch am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (18. Februar 2004)

ich weis noch nich ob ich kann,weil vr bremse is im arsch
und 10uhr is misst weil bis nach wü sinds 30km und da fahr ich wenn ich gemütlich fahr so 90min.
frühestens 11uhr wenn dann,weil ich sonst so früh wieder aufstehen muss


----------



## Dignita (20. Februar 2004)

Wann und wo würden wir uns denn jetzt treffen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Februar 2004)

Ja, sagen wir um elf wieder am Schlecker, unterer Markt?
Wenn´s net regnet, das muß dann net unbedingt sein.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Februar 2004)

...............wer fährt denn nun alles mit?


----------



## SteffenScott (20. Februar 2004)

wenn es nich regnet bin ich seeeehr warscheinlich dabei,muss morgen erstmal meine bremse anbaun


----------



## SiscoSan (20. Februar 2004)

also ich wäre dabei - 11 uhr geht auch klar. natürlich nur wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Februar 2004)

ich hoffe mal ihr habt alle dsl oder was schnelleres  
ich geh danahc erstmal schön baden


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Februar 2004)

nich wundern wenn schlechte quali is,liegt daran das bei serienbildern(10 auf einmal) der die mit 2megapixel macht statt 4


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Februar 2004)

ein paar hab ich noch


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2004)

Tolle Bilder, kann man schon was anfangen mit. Und dann der alte Satz...."Müssen wir wiederholen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (22. Februar 2004)

wie gesagt nächstes wochenende bin ich in stuggi zur streetsession,mit ca. 100 anderen verrückten,da bekommt das rad seine eigentliche bestimmung  
aber in 2wochen werd ich zeit haben


----------



## rigger (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Wollte mich auch schonmal melden, weil ich dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich mal meine Cousine besuchen will, die seit diesem Jahr in Würzburg studiert, damit man sich dann vielleicht mal zum biken treffen kann!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Wollte mich auch schonmal melden, weil ich dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich mal meine Cousine besuchen will, die seit diesem Jahr in Würzburg studiert, damit man sich dann vielleicht mal zum biken treffen kann!!




.......jou, dann melde Dich wenn Du hier bist, wir freuen uns über jeden der mitfährt!   
Die Termine werden wir dann hier auskaspern! Bis dann...........


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2004)

So, um da mal wieder was in´s Rollen zu bringen, ich habe vor am Donnerstag (04.03.04) oder am Freitag (05.03.04) etwas zu Biken. In Anbetracht dessen das der eine oder andere im Urlaub ist   , es sei ihnen gegönnt, werden es wohl nicht so viele werden wie letztens. 
Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat, es ist von 08:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr alles drin, könnte man ja noch auskaspern!

Meldet euch einfach, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2004)

Oder kurzfristig jetzt am kommenden Montag. Irgendwann zwischen 12:00 und 18:00 Uhr? Wer Lust hat meldet sich. Länge und Richtung der Tour ist vollkommen egal bzw. Verhandlungssache!


----------



## johnny.winter (1. März 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kurzfristig jetzt am kommenden Montag. Irgendwann zwischen 12:00 und 18:00 Uhr? Wer Lust hat meldet sich. Länge und Richtung der Tour ist vollkommen egal bzw. Verhandlungssache!


Jawoll! Treff wie im "Last-Minute-Biken" beschrieben, Zeit: 12Uhr, Dauer: jenachdem, so ca. 3h oder was weiß ich. Freu mich schon!


----------



## johnny.winter (1. März 2004)

@votecstoeps
Die nächste Ausfahrt wird besser. Versprochen! Bin halt in letzter Zeit fast nur auf der Straße rumgegurkt und war auch oft nicht gerade, nun ja, motiviert. ScheiSS Computer! Anstatt rauszugehen und was zu biken, egal wie das Wetter ist. 
Also: ab morgen wird wieder regelmäßig durch Forst und Flur gefahren, dann kommt die Fitness auch und bei der nächsten Tour düse ich zur Festung hoch, dass die Fetzen fliegen  !
Schön wars trotzdem. Gerne wieder!


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. März 2004)

huch............so gequält? 

Ok, werde mich bessern!    Bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. März 2004)

So, und nun.....hat jemand am Freitag Nachmittag Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## almgretl (7. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich würde gerne nächsten Sonntag eine Runde fahren. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? Was Uhrzeit und Dauer angeht bin ich flexibel.

Guss Almgretl


----------



## SteffenScott (7. März 2004)

also ich hätte nichts dagegen
ich würd sagen 11.30uhr


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. März 2004)

almgretl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich würde gerne nächsten Sonntag eine Runde fahren. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? Was Uhrzeit und Dauer angeht bin ich flexibel.
> 
> Guss Almgretl




Ich muß leider arbeiten!    Aber vielleicht kann ich noch was drehen!   

Ansonsten......haltet mich auf dem laufenden! BIIITTTEEE!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. März 2004)

So, wie gesagt am 14.03. muß ich arbeiten. Aber ich würde gern ne Reservierung für Sonntag den 21.03. machen. Das Übliche bitte, und die nette Leute dazu bitte schön auch. Gretl? Dignita? McShomer? Steffen brauch ich net fragen, der kommt so wie so!    Eben alle die möchten!  

Bis später.....Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (9. März 2004)

ich kann nich,weil ich am 19 zu mein eltern fahr, weil am 22 nen rennen is und ich da natürlich mit mischen muss


----------



## almgretl (12. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

das Wetter soll ja ganz gut aussehen am Sonntag. Wie sieht es bei allen anderen mit Fahren aus?

Stevenscott, du willst um 11.30 los? Ist für mich o.k. Treffpunkt? Ich war ja noch nie mit euch gefahren - Ihr trefft euch am Marktplatz, Schlecker ? 

Bitte um Rückmeldung nun von denjenigen, die dabei sind. (Hab keine Lust vergeblich zu warten.) 

Grüsse 

Anette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mcshomer (12. März 2004)

servus zusammen,

wieder im eisigen lande.  was ist das für ein wetter? will wieder in den süden zu den bergen ;-)

bin am sonntag dabei 11.30 am schlecker.

bis denne
michael


----------



## SteffenScott (12. März 2004)

genau 11.30 schlecker,weil
ich bis nach wü knapp 30km fahr deshalb erst 11.30uhr
diesmal wieder mit meim scott  
also ich hoffe es wird trocken


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. März 2004)

Ich wünsch Euch mal viel Spaß dabei, .............

Ich könnt heulen..........will auch mit, blöder Job!   
Bin im Gedanken bei Euch!


----------



## SteffenScott (14. März 2004)

so ich werd mich dann mal langsam losmachen und gemütlich hin radeln


----------



## almgretl (14. März 2004)

Hallo,

Wetter sieht doch gut aus; freu mich dann auf  Radeln!  Bis gleich.

Almgretl


----------



## SteffenScott (14. März 2004)

so grad heim gekommen,naja auf 100km bnin ich doch nich gekommen  
sind nur95 geworden
aber ich hab mich mal wieder selbst überschätzt die heimfahrt war arg anstrengend
naja gut bin ja auch seit nen halben jahr nimmer richtig im training


----------



## SiscoSan (14. März 2004)

war ja ne ganz schöne schlammlacht, hab ich gehört!

ich bin nächstes Wochenende wieder dabei, also samstag und sonntag fulltime radln! Hoffe mein Knie macht bis dahin wieder mit - wurde irgendwie überstrapaziert... und hoffentlich auch das Wetter   

bis denne,
Sisco


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. März 2004)

Ja, jippi, Sonntag ich auch will!  
Hoffe es kommt was zusammen und ....... auch das Knie!  
Also, freue mich................  bis denne!

Stefan


----------



## Hellracer (16. März 2004)

wo trefft ihr euch immer?
würd auch gern ma wieder bissle biken. 
wohn 20km von würzburg weg. richtung schweinfurt. 
mfg hellracer


----------



## SiscoSan (16. März 2004)

bis jetzt immer am unteren würzburger marktplatz. denke diesmal auch. gibts bei dir in der nähe auch ein paar gute touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (16. März 2004)

....wird auch weiter so bleiben, oder? Am Schlecker! Komm doch einfach mal mit, Sonntag so gegen wie immer.... Dann sind wir schon drei.


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. März 2004)

So, da will ich mal:
 Wetter Vormittags Regen   
 Wetter Nachmittags Regen   
 Wetter Nachts bedeckt   
 maximale Temperatur 11 °C  
 minimale Temperatur 5 °C  
 gefühlte Temperatur 7 °C  
 Windrichtung West    
 Windgeschwindigkeit 5 Bft  
 Windböen 8 Bft  
 Luftdruck 1010 hPa  
 Niederschlags-
wahrscheinlichkeit 80 %  
 Relative Feuchte 66 %  
 Wassertemperatur k.A. °C  
 Sonnenaufgang 06:22 Ortszeit  
 Sonnenuntergang 18:34 Ortszeit  

.............das sagt der Wetterbericht für Sonntag, aber wer glaubt dem schon?  

Also, wenn´s net unbedingt wieder in Strömen regnet, ich bin dabei!   

Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (19. März 2004)

sonst gings doch auch und letzte woche wars auch ne schlammschlacht


----------



## Mcshomer (19. März 2004)

aber eine schoene schlammschlacht wars letzte woche mit schoenen trails,  nette runde.

wie schaut es am samstag aus, hat jmd zeit für ne kleine runde?

gruss michael


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. März 2004)

Mcshomer schrieb:
			
		

> aber eine schoene schlammschlacht wars letzte woche mit schoenen trails,  nette runde.
> 
> wie schaut es am samstag aus, hat jmd zeit für ne kleine runde?
> 
> gruss michael




Negativ    Ich bin morgen wieder bis 18:45 Uhr im Office..aber Sonntag würde ich gerne!


----------



## SiscoSan (19. März 2004)

servus Diener des Schlamms,

ruth & me wären morgen auf jedenfall dabei - ich denke an geruhsames ausschlafen und dann los - also eher gegen mittag. Rechner mit ICQ ist an - also einfach melden.

Bis denne,
Sisco


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. März 2004)

..........und, geht nun jemand das Risiko morgen mit ein?


----------



## Eisvogel (20. März 2004)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, vorausgesetzt es schifft nicht gerade wie wahnsinnig und ihr plant nicht unbedingt eine Monstertour, denn meine Kondition lässt noch zu wünschen übrig.

11:30 Uhr am Schlecker am unteren Markt - richtig?

Barbara


----------



## SiscoSan (21. März 2004)

hi,

ruth & me nehmen heute mal ne aus-tour. Ich krieg keinen ton mehr richtig raus (erkältung) und ruth ist auch net grad fit...

wünsch euch viel spass und mal schauen ob das nächste wochenende besser aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellracer (23. März 2004)

ich schau dess ich ma bissle fahr dann besuch ich euch mal 
momentan is nochnix bei euch mitzufahren mei kondition is absolut im keller 
also bis dann
viel spass, 
mfg benjamin


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen   

Wollen wir wieder mal was anstellen? Sonntag? Mir wäre allerdings bei Zeiten am liebsten, so gegen neun oder zehn, wenn´s recht ist. Ich hab nämlich am Nachmittag noch ein Fotoshooting. Will spätestens um 14:00 Uhr zurück sein.

Und das Wetter soll ja auch richtig geil werden:   
Sonntag,
28.03.2004 Vor-
mittag Nach-
mittag 
Wetter:   
max. Temp.: 10 °C 

min. Temp: 2 °C 

Niederschlag? 30 % 

@ Hellraser.....komm einfach und mach Dir um Deine Kondi keine Gedanken! Wir haben doch alle unsere Weh-wehchen!   

@ Sisco.....wie geht´s Deiner Stimme, und geht´s Ruth wieder besser?

@ Bikegirl79.....diesmal soll´s net regnen!    

@ Mcshomer.....kleine Tour?

@ Steffenscott.....Dich brauch ich ja net fragen, kommst wenn Du Zeit hast, oder?   

@ alle anderen.........es sind alle willkommen!! (ich weiss ich hab die Hälfte der Leutz vergessen!   SORRY!)


----------



## SteffenScott (25. März 2004)

also ich denk es klappt,wenn dann erst 10uhr
weil 9uhr frier ich mir ja den arsch ab,wenn ich dann 8uhr losfahren müsste


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. März 2004)

....almgretl,
....dignita,
....johnny winter,
....der Lange vom "Brand" (damals auf Votec M6)   

Ok, ich geb´s zu, hab nachgeschaut!   

Und dann noch was, wenn´s Knie mitmacht planen wir zusammen mit den Hai-bikern am Montag Vormittag noch ne kleine Runde....

Ja                             O
Nein                          O
weiss nicht                 O

....kreuz an!   

Montag,
29.03.2004 Vor-
mittag Nach-
mittag 
Wetter:   
max. Temp.: 11 °C 

min. Temp: 1 °C 

Niederschlag? 30 %


----------



## SiscoSan (25. März 2004)

servus,

also ich bin dabei - heute gehts mir zwar beschissen - aber bis sonntag dürfte das wieder gehen. sonntag so gegen 10/11 ist kein problem - ich schau samstag abends nochmal rein.

ciao
sisco


----------



## Eisvogel (26. März 2004)

Ich bin dabei, 10 Uhr klingt gut. 
Ich hoffe nur, es findet sich jemand, der mich im Notfall nach Hause schiebt, wenn mich mein bißchen Kondition verläßt   

Wo trifft man sich?

Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (26. März 2004)

so schnell werden wir eh net machen,weil ich noch nich so gut im training bin und da hin und rückfahrt allein 70km hab
aber das würd schon


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. März 2004)

.............ja und nun ich noch!

-mein Knie tut Höllisch weh,  
-ich habe seid acht Tagen  Nachtschicht, ergo, komme Sonntag gegen sieben nach Hause,  
-schlafe zwei Stunden,  
-werde nicht aus dem Bett kommen,  
-die Augen dick,  
-Kondition das Fremdwort,  


.........aber ich freu mich drauf!!!   
Würde unter den Umständen vorschlagen wir schieben die Bikes quer übern Platz, das sollten wir noch hinbekommen, zum Cafe und bestellen uns nen Blasentee! Die erste Würzburger, wenn nicht sogar Deutschlands erste Rentner-Mountainbike-Gang!   

Wir sehen uns.......bis Sonntag!


----------



## SteffenScott (26. März 2004)

aso wenn es geht ne kurze tour weil 15uhr treffen is wegen dirt strecke und so,bequatschen
also wenn es geht nur 3h oder höchastens 3:30h fahren


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. März 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> aso wenn es geht ne kurze tour weil 15uhr treffen is wegen dirt strecke und so,bequatschen
> also wenn es geht nur 3h oder höchastens 3:30h fahren




Klar doch, muß/will doch auch um 14:00 zu Hause sein!


----------



## SiscoSan (26. März 2004)

wer noch mehr braucht kann ja auch ne 2te runde fahren   

ich könnte auch eher - sprich so ab 9:30 wäre bei mir auch möglich

am samstag wollte ich ne gemütliche (wirklich!!) tour auf den sonnenstuhl machen - ich muss mein altes y testen. ich denke das ganze wird so gegen mittag losgehen - also wer lust hat einfach nachricht!

ansonste bis sonntag


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. März 2004)

OK, dann lege ich es mal ganz frech fest: 

10:00 Uhr am Schlecker/unterer Markt

...........ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## SteffenScott (27. März 2004)

und nicht vergessen es ist zeitumstellung!!! also 1 stund früher aufstehen
nich das ich am end allein da steh


----------



## SiscoSan (28. März 2004)

sorry jungs, die kränke hat mich wieder, ich setzte mal für 7 tage komplett aus. wünsch euch viel spass und bis dann!


----------



## Beetlechoose (28. März 2004)

hallo ihr würzburger,

ich hab mal ein bisschen im forum gestöbert und bin bei euch hängen geblieben, weil sich das ganz lustig anhört. wie ich sehe, seid ihr überwiegend sonntags unterwegs. das würde mir auch prima passen, weil mich mein cheffe 6 tage in der woche sehen will (was der nur an mir findet   )

solltet ihr also noch ein plätzen für nen schlammritter frei haben, wäre ich gerne mal bei euch mit dabei. ich bin zwar aus nürnberg, aber ich halt beim radeln einfach die klappe, dann fällts nicht so auf, und dialektkeuchen tu ich auch nicht, versprochen   

ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn mal was geht   

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Hellracer (29. März 2004)

ich geh jetzt heim und schwing mich aufs bike, dass ich bei euch mithalten kann
allen die heut oder die nächsten tage ma bissle radln viel spaß!!
mfg Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen.....

Komme gerade vom Singletrailen   und plane schon wieder. Ich habe am Freitag frei.......  Hätte jemand Lust Freitag Nachmittag etwas mitzufahren? Meldet Euch einfach......und den Kranken gute Besserung!   

Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (29. März 2004)

Beetlechoose schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr würzburger,
> 
> ich bin zwar aus nürnberg, aber ich halt beim radeln einfach die klappe, dann fällts nicht so auf, und dialektkeuchen tu ich auch nicht, versprochen
> 
> ...




ich komm auch ursprünglich so vond er nähe von dresden,trotzdem halt ich nie meine klappe   
zum glück ha ich kein sächsischen dialekt


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2004)

OK....dann sag ich auch nix mehr!!


----------



## Beetlechoose (29. März 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> OK....dann sag ich auch nix mehr!!



hey hey, su wor des fei ned gmahnd. ihr solld sogor laud wos song, un zwar, wenn ihr amol am sundoch foard.   

grüssis beetlechoose

p.s. übersetzungsprogramm wird beim nächsten mal geliefert


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. März 2004)

Oh-ge, mor ham´s vorstandn!


----------



## Hellracer (2. April 2004)

sers jungs und mädels,
bin dabei, falls ihr euch wieder in würzburg um 10 uhr(sonntag) am alten marktplatz trefft.
freu mich drauf.


----------



## SteffenScott (2. April 2004)

also die woche muss ich meim knie mal wieder ruhe geben,das stresst schon wieder   (ich sollte mitn dirten udn so aufhören,kommt davon)
und nächste woche bin ich bei mein eltern,also da gehts bei mir au net


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. April 2004)

Hellracer schrieb:
			
		

> sers jungs und mädels,
> bin dabei, falls ihr euch wieder in würzburg um 10 uhr(sonntag) am alten marktplatz trefft.
> freu mich drauf.
> falls ihr was andres plant, wäre es coll wenn ihr mir ne sms schreibt, da ich nur über die schule ins internet komme. meine tel, 0160/2152702
> ...



..........ich muß Sonntag arbeiten, leider! War aber heute Nachmittag mit den Haibikern unterwegs, war Klasse!!   
Aber werde mir mal die Nummer notieren. Vielleicht hast aber bei den Anderen mehr Glück! 
Viel Spaß noch........Stefan.


----------



## Artur (2. April 2004)

Tach auch!

Der Lange vom Brand meldet sich mal!

Bei uns ist die Saison voll am laufen. Dadurch hab ich ein wenig Stress in letzter Zeit. Aber egal!

Zum biken komm ich momentan nur Mittwoch abend 18:00 Uhr bei unserer Hauseigenen Runde.
Wer will kann sich gerne mitbewegen. Treffpunkt ist der hintere Werkstatteingang vom Bikeworld Brand. (Mainaustr. 50 falls nicht bekannt)

Am Wochenende ist momentan meine kleine Family dran. Ich will ja was von meiner Tochter haben.

Wünsche euch allen eine geile Saison 2004!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. April 2004)

Hallo Langer, 

sollte ich an´nem Mittwoch mal frei haben wäre das schon ein Projekt! Werde dann dabei sein!   

MfG Stefan


----------



## Mcshomer (3. April 2004)

servus zusammen,

kann leider am wochenende auch nicht die frühlingsgrippe hat mich wieder... und mittwoch gehts unters messer, nichts schlimmes aber die fäden müssen 2 wochen drin bleiben. 

bin also erst wieder ab mai einsatz fähig aber dann gehts jeden tag auf tour.

viel spass am sonntag

bis denne 

michael


----------



## SiscoSan (4. April 2004)

Servus Jungs, viele Grüße aus München!! Ich bin wohl erst wieder am Ostermontag in Würzburg, macht da jemand was?


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2004)

Ich muß jetzt 14 Tage durcharbeiten. Wenn sich kurzfristig was ergibt dann melde ich mich aber auf jeden Fall!!!     :kotz:    

Stefan...


----------



## Hellracer (6. April 2004)

sers 
falls jemand die woche ne tour plant meldet euch hab kein bock allein zu fahren, 
mfg benjamin


----------



## Hellracer (6. April 2004)

sers 
falls jemand die woche ne tour plant meldet euch hab kein bock allein zu fahren, 
mfg benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellracer (6. April 2004)

sers 
falls jemand die woche ne tour plant meldet euch hab kein bock allein zu fahren, 
mfg benjamin


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2004)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Jungs, viele Grüße aus München!! Ich bin wohl erst wieder am Ostermontag in Würzburg, macht da jemand was?



 ......jetzt will ich´s wissen! Wenn Ihr am Montag fahrt, ich versuche mich auf Arbeit eher abzusetzen. Wenn Ihr/Du nicht schon um 10:00 Uhr fahrt...Nachmittag bin ich dabei!   
Zwei Wochen ohne Biken................NÖ!


----------



## SiscoSan (8. April 2004)

hi, ich kann dir nix versprechen, aber sieht gut aus für montag mittag


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. April 2004)

OK, bin Montag dabei!   

Wer...Wann...Wo??


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. April 2004)

....nun, findet sich jemand für morgen? Ich muß dringend mal rauß, werde jetzt ne Rund tigern und hoffe dann auf morgen! 

evtl.: 0171/7111664  Stefan


----------



## cosy (20. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist denn mit euch los? Fahrt ihr kein Rad mehr? Oder warum kommt es hier zu keiner Verabredung mehr????

Ich hab letztes WE endgültig die Snowboard-Saison beendet und würde gerne bis zum Beginn der nächsten, mein Rad ein bisserl durch den Wald bewegen...

Also, Jungs & Mädels, falls ihr nen total unfitten Endurofahrer mitnehmen wollt, dann gebt doch einfach mal Bescheid wenn ihr euch mal wieder trefft!!!!

CU 
cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. April 2004)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was ist denn mit euch los? Fahrt ihr kein Rad mehr? Oder warum kommt es hier zu keiner Verabredung mehr????
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellracer (21. April 2004)

kennt ihr den mainwanderweg von wü nach karlstadt da war ich gestern unterwegs hat nen höllen spass gemacht 
sonntag bin ich vielleicht ma bei euch dabei kanns aber nicht versprechen
mfg benjamin


----------



## Mcshomer (21. April 2004)

servus zusammen,

bin nun wieder einsatzfähig und die schlammschlachten haben endlich -naja irgendwie wars scho sche ;-)-ein ende. 

dieses wochenende bin ich noch ein letztes mal beim boarden und dann bin ich sonntags wieder dabei.

bis dahin viele geile touren...

gruss
michael


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. April 2004)

Ok, wegen mir, Sonntag 10:00 Uhr? Wäre dabei wenn sich noch jemand findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiscoSan (24. April 2004)

also ich könnte erst gegen 12 uhr, wenn das nicht zu spät für euch ist?


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2004)

Ich kämpfe weiter mein Bike hin zu bekommen, bin dann aber bestimmt dabei! Auch nach zehn!


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. April 2004)

Ja wo sind denn nun all die Sonntagsfahrer?  

Ok, dann eben wieder alleine.....  

Wie sieht es Mittwoch Nachmittag aus? Habe frei und würde gern ne Runde drehen.... Wer will, einfach melden!


----------



## Artur (27. April 2004)

Hallo!

Mittwoch radeln?

Na klar!

18:00 Uhr am Bikeworld Brand

Morgen ist NC1 bzw. NC1 Carbon testen angesagt!

Also ne kleine lockere Heizerrunde!


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, hätte jemand Lust morgen (Dienstag) Nachmittag, gegen Abend ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Dignita (3. Mai 2004)

warum nicht? wann/wo


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Mai 2004)

Zuerst kurz vor 17:00 Uhr auf "Alte Mainbrücke" oder dann alternativ Schlecker, wie immer!


----------



## Dignita (4. Mai 2004)

17 Uhr auf der Brücke


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen. Wie schaut´s denn diesen Sonntag aus? 

Findet sich mal wieder was? Wie immer? Zehn/Elf am Schlecker???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dignita (5. Mai 2004)

Sonntag muß ich jetzt schon mal absagen. Am Sonntag werde ich voraussichtlich um 11Uhr noch schlafen, und das in Köln.   
Sonst wäre ich gern wieder mal dabei. 

Ciao
und viel Spaß


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Mai 2004)

Wer fährt denn schon zum schlafen nach Köln??? Und das früh um elf???   

Aber trotzdem mal viel Spaß wünsch...........


----------



## Dignita (6. Mai 2004)

Bin zu Besuch bei meinem Bruder   , und wir werden sicherlich die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag nicht gerade durchlafen   

..... Danke, und bis bald.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Mai 2004)

Was ist denn nun los?   

Findet sich denn nun kaum mehr wer zum biken? Sind denn alle nur Winterbiker?    Wenn´s pisst und der schlamm bis zu den Knöcheln steht fahren ganze Kollonen mit, und nun.....? Wäre schön wenn mal wieder was zusammen kommen würde.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Mai 2004)

......ich will nicht alleine faaaahren!!


----------



## HAI-BIKER (8. Mai 2004)

Grüß' You Stefan!

Nun denn, ich will dann mal nicht so sein. Wenns nicht gerade in Strömen regnet bin ich dabei!   
Also, dann bis morgen... 10 Uhr.
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Mai 2004)

Ja und da soll mal jemand sagen das die Schlammschlachten vorbei sind................
Bilder kommen bestimmt bald!


----------



## HAI-BIKER (9. Mai 2004)

Genau!  
Hat aber Spaß gemacht!  

Tom


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Mai 2004)

......äh, Sonntag?


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2004)

Ja findet sich den keiner mehr der Sonntags für ne Runde Zeit hat?? Bin Vormittag noch im Krankenhaus, also werde dann auch erst nach dem Mittag fahren, wenn´s daran liegt....?


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2004)

[/QUOTE]
Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja toll, dass in Würzburg sich auch etwas tut, will sagen, dass es doch noch mehr Leute gibt, die ab und an auch mit ein paar neuen Leuten biken gehen wollen.
Bis bald

xxxxxxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2004)

[/QUOTE]servus zusammen,
mich hat heute das bikefieber wieder gepackt. naja im winter auch aber ohne vereiste fusszehen is es doch angenehmer   
werde versuchen nun wieder regelmässig zu fahren, wenn ihr also wieder eine tour in und um würzburg in angriff nehmt und noch mitstreiter sucht gebt mal bescheid.

gruß  xxxxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2004)

[/QUOTE]Hi,

good to know das es hier in wü noch mehr bike gibt. Ich bin das weekend hier und wollte auf jedenfall biken. wäre    wenn da was gehen würde. am besten per mail: 

ciao  xxxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würd gern mal mitfahrn, ich bring auch niemanden um "versprochen". Wann fahrt ihr denn und wohin und wie weit? Momentan is meine Gabel bei der Reperatur würd aber gern mal mit euch fahrn.

mfg Bikeranger


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2004)

.....soll das alles nicht mehr wahr sein???


----------



## Dignita (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo 
Ich falle für die nächsten Tage, vielleicht Wochen aus. Wenn nicht sogar für immer.

Am Mittwoch hatte mich ein PKW vom Rad geholt. Jetzt sind meine Rippen geprellt, an meiner linken Hand trage ich eine Schiene und mein bike könnte ich wohl - wegen Stauchungen und eventuellen Haarrissen - vergessen.

Jepp. Zwei Jahre nach dem ersten Unfall, jetzt wieder einer. Dabei habe nicht ich die Schuld, denn ich befand mich auf dem Radweg.

Ich wünsche Euch trotz meines Unfalls und den eventuellen Verlust meines Bikes eine tolle Zeit.

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Mai 2004)

Du arme Sau, net schon wieder!    Laß mich raten, "Berliner Kreisel"? Ich hoffe mal das Dir nix weiter passiert ist und den Rippen ne gute Besserung!! Das wird schon wieder!!    Ich hätte da noch nen gebrochenen Stahlrahmen im Keller, kann man ja wieder schweißen!    Falls Du Hilfe brauchen solltest, melde Dich einfach!



Und da dieser Thread ja im großen und ganzen zum "Ich-poste-hier-mal-für-mich-selber-wann-ich-fahre-weil-eh-keiner-kommt-Thread" mutiert ist. Ich habe vor am 04.06. wieder zu fahren. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens hier nachschauen und vergess es net!


----------



## CRAZYDUDE (18. Mai 2004)

also ich bin dabei am Freitag den 04.06.2004 geht klar.


----------



## SiscoSan (19. Mai 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich falle für die nächsten Tage, vielleicht Wochen aus. Wenn nicht sogar für immer.
> 
> ciao


Hi Dignita,

erstmal gute Besserung und Kopf hoch - das wird schon wieder! Lass dir auf jedenfall eine ordentliche Krankengymnastik verpassen. Bei welchem Doc bist du?

Dann zum Thema Rad - wenn du keine Schuld hattest an dem Umfall dann hat der Unfallverursacher den Schaden zu begleichen. In diesem Fall würde ich sagen ist auf jedenfall ein neues Bike drinnen. Vorraussetzung ist der Unfallverursacher ist bekannt und die Schuldfrage ist geklärt. Ich würde dann Dein Bike bei einem Händler deines Vertrauens untersuchen lassen - die machen das meistens für ein paar Euro. Anschließend gehst du mit dem Gutachten dann zum Versicherer des Unfallverursachers. Wenn du niemanden kennst der dir hier weiterhelfen kann probiers mal beim Versicherungsvertreter von dir oder von deinen Eltern - die helfen hier gerne weiter.

Alles gute weiterhin!

Sisco


----------



## Dignita (20. Mai 2004)

Danke

Anfang dieser Woche habe ich (den Fehler gemacht und ) mir einen Anwalt genommen. Der sollte mir gut zu sagen, meinte aber nur, dass sich die Versicherungen heutzutage noch mehr sträuben mit den Schadensersatzzahlungen. Außerdem befürchte ich, dass die Versicherung des Anderen mir eine Mitschuld anhängen will. Obwohl es laut Polizei eindeutig ist - darauf kann ich mich nicht verlassen.
Ich bin enttäuscht!
Ich will es nicht wahr haben, dass ich bei diesen Unfall mehr bestraft werde, als der Fahranfänger, der nicht aufpassen konnte. Bis ich überhaupt Kohle sehe,  vergehen noch Monate. 

"Lass dir auf jedenfall eine ordentliche Krankengymnastik verpassen. Bei welchem Doc bist du?"

Kannst Du mir dies Bezüglich weitere Tips geben? Dann kann ich bereits am Montag mit der Ärztin reden, die mir die Fäden aus dem kleinen Finger ziehen wird. Denn an so etwas habe ich bis dato nicht gedacht. Aber das sollte ich machen.

Ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Mai 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> Anfang dieser Woche habe ich (den Fehler gemacht und ) mir einen Anwalt genommen. Der sollte mir gut zu sagen, meinte aber nur, dass sich die Versicherungen heutzutage noch mehr sträuben mit den Schadensersatzzahlungen. Außerdem befürchte ich, dass die Versicherung des Anderen mir eine Mitschuld anhängen will. Obwohl es laut Polizei eindeutig ist - darauf kann ich mich nicht verlassen.
> Ich bin enttäuscht!
> ...



Hast Du ne Rechtschutzversicherung.....ADAC Verkehrsrechtschutz...?
Also wenn es finanzierbar ist, ich würde hart bleiben! Rein rechtlich bist Du voll im Vorteil! ....nehm Dir evtl. nen optimistischeren Anwalt.   

Wie wünschen Dir jedenfalls noch viel Glück und viel Erfolg!   

Stefan


----------



## SiscoSan (26. Mai 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> "Lass dir auf jedenfall eine ordentliche Krankengymnastik verpassen. Bei welchem Doc bist du?"
> 
> Kannst Du mir dies Bezüglich weitere Tips geben? Dann kann ich bereits am Montag mit der Ärztin reden, die mir die Fäden aus dem kleinen Finger ziehen wird. Denn an so etwas habe ich bis dato nicht gedacht. Aber das sollte ich machen.



naja ich weis ja nicht ob du in deiner bewegung irgendwie beeinträchtigt bist. Frag die Ärtztin einfach mal was Sie meint. Ich war nach meinem Knöchelbruch beim Müller, der ist an der Ecke vom Stadttheater, über dem Lokal wo sich die Grillhendl immer drehen  Ich konnte davor meinen linken fuß nicht mehr als 5° aus eigener kraft bewegen - dass es jetzt wieder perfekt geht hast du ja selbst gesehen .-)

Alles gute Weiterhin,
Sisco


----------



## SiscoSan (26. Mai 2004)

ach ja nochwas - wenn laut polizeibericht der Fahranfänger die volle Schuld am Unfall trägt, dann hat die Gegenseite der Versicherung eigentlich kaum chancen sich rauszureden. Du solltes hat folgende sachen nicht sagen:

a) ich war eigentlich total betrunken
b) ich war bekifft
c) ich war totmüde
d) ich habe nem Mädel nachgestiert und hab das auto nicht gesehen...

also auf jedenfall muss rüberkommen dass du voll fahrtauglich warst und dass du dich auf den verkehr konzentriert hast. Den Schaden am Rad bekommst du auf jedenfall bezahlt, wo Versicherungen immer hellhörig werden sind gesundheitliche Schäden und daraus resultierende Ansprüche - das kann für die sehr teuer werden.


----------



## Dignita (26. Mai 2004)

Meine Ärztin hat mir zugesagt, dass sie mir die Krankengymnastik noch verschreiben wird - ABER. 
Mein momentanes kleines Problem ist da eher der morgige Donnerstag. Denn heute endet meine Krankschreibung, und die Sprechstunde der Wü-Uni Klinik ist nur an jeden Donnerstag, und das gerade mal von 8 bis 11 Uhr. Meinem Chef wird das weniger passen, aber ich werde dorthin gehen, und den Arzt daran erinnern, dass er meine Unterlagen an meine Hausärztin schickt. Sie kann ohne dem Einverständniss der UniKlinik nicht viel machen. Weil ja die UniKlinik offiziell meine Behandlung nach dem Unfall macht. 
Das heißt jetzt nur; selbst wenn der Arzt aus der Klinik der Meinung wäre, ich werde nicht weiter "krankgeschrieben", dann wird mir meine Ärztin auf Kosten meiner Krankenkasse mir die Krankengymnastik verschreiben, und nicht auf die der Versicherung des anderen. Alles nur Bürokratie!


"a) ich war eigentlich total betrunken           
b) ich war bekifft                                      
c) ich war totmüde
d) ich habe nem Mädel nachgestiert und hab das auto nicht gesehen...

Hierfür benötige ich keinen Joker.Herr Jauch. Ich entscheide mich für d!"
Achtung schlechter Scherz!


Nein, ich habe - obwohl ja, laut Gesetz, nicht ich auf die Autos, sondern die auf mich achten sollen - extra geschaut, wer von den an der roten Ampel stehenden Autos blinkt. Und habe das einzige blinkende Fahrzeug passieren lassen, da hätte mich das nachfolgende Auto ja schon lange sehen müssen. Nur hat dieser nicht einmal einen Schulderblick gemacht - da hätte er mich spätestens sehen müssen - und ist mir in die linke Seite rein.  Übrigens ist es nicht im Berliner Ring, sondern bei der T-Kreuzung von Röntgenring und Bismarkstraße (Einfahrt zum Busbahnhof) passiert. 
Von wegen, Radwege sind der sichere Ort für Radfahrer.

Mein Anwalt kümmert sich jetzt erstmal um meine Interessen/seine Interessen  . Das, allerdings, wird noch lange dauern. 

Danke für den Tip mit Müller; den versuche ich dann auch aufzusuchen.
Ach, ich habe eine Thoraxprellung (Prellung des linken Brustkorbes/Rippen) und zwei Risswunden an der linken Hand (kleiner und Ringfinger), blaue Flecken und Schürfwunden. Aber der Grund für die Krankengymnastik ist mein Rücken. Schwerzen beim liegen, sitzen, heben, und und und.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsch ich euch!


----------



## SiscoSan (28. Mai 2004)

Servus Jungs,

ich bin dieses Weekend mal wieder in good old würzburg. Es hat hier in MÜnchen & Umgebung seit 2 TAgen am stück geregnet - nicht vorzustellen wie die trails in den bergen sind. Aber das heist nicht das ich untätig sein werde - also wer von euch lust an einer etwas längeren tour hat, der soll sich melden. Ich denke da an

1) würzburg - m-weg - karlstadt - edelweis - gambach und auf der anderen Mainseite zurück übers erlabrunner käppele 

2) würzburg - randersacker - eibelstadt - ochsenfurt - sulzfeld - kitzingen - Schwanenberg und zurück

3) tagesausflug irgendwo in den spessart und da ne tour von den spessarthoppern nachbiken 

Wer nen besseren Vorschlag zum Vernichten von Kilometern & Höhenmetern hat - nur raus damit 

Ciao,
Sisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Mai 2004)

So, sind nun aus dem Urlaub wieder da. Es sind einige Kilometer geworden!   

@ Sisco Am Wochenende hab ich Nachtschicht aber am Freitag wollen wir auf jeden Fall fahren! Zwar keine 100km, aber drei Stündchen können es schon weder werden! 
Also wer möchte..............

MfG, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Juni 2004)

So, wollte mich nur daran erinnern das ich am Freitag biken wollte.   
War da nicht noch ein Bikeranger der mitfahren wollte?   
Also ich freu mich drauf, vielleicht kommt ja doch noch jemand mit. Zeit wäre, denke ich, verhandlungssache!   

MfG, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Juni 2004)

11.06. .... 16:00  ???


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Juni 2004)

@ Dignita.... Und, was macht die Kunst? Ist was wegen Deinem Unfall raußgekommen? 

@ alle anderen.... Ansonsten ist es schon komisch das sich kaum mehr wer zum biken findet!   

Sonntag 13.06.04 irgendwann?!


----------



## Dignita (12. Juni 2004)

Noch nicht sehr viel. Aber!
Am Dienstag war endlich der Sachverständiger der Versicherung bei mir, und hat die Fotos gemacht. Der hat mich nochmals darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen Verlust geben wird, weil "Zeitwert". Nur muss ich jetzt noch warten bis die Bearbeitung bei der Versicherung mir die Kohle zukommen lässt. 
Mal schauen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir wieder ein teures Bike, oder spar einen großen Bazzen ein. Ich warte mit meiner Entscheidung ab. 

ciao


----------



## cosy (12. Juni 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht sehr viel. Aber!
> Am Dienstag war endlich der Sachverständiger der Versicherung bei mir, und hat die Fotos gemacht. Der hat mich nochmals darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen Verlust geben wird, weil "Zeitwert". Nur muss ich jetzt noch warten bis die Bearbeitung bei der Versicherung mir die Kohle zukommen lässt.
> Mal schauen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir wieder ein teures Bike, oder spar einen großen Bazzen ein. Ich warte mit meiner Entscheidung ab.
> 
> ciao


 

Hi Dignita,

du kannst des Geld doch net einsparen  du musst dir wieder nen anständigen fahrbaren Untersatz kaufen! Wir wollten doch mal wieder ne Tour machen, oder?
Melde dich, sobald du ANSTÄNDIGEN Ersatz hast!

CU
Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juni 2004)

Und wieder ein Schlammschlacht hinter uns gebracht, und das mitte Juni! War aber eine spitzen Tour, DANK an den Tourenführer!   

....und am 20.06 wird wieder gefahren!


----------



## tl1600 (14. Juni 2004)

Nix zu danken, hat ja schliesslich Spass gemacht!   Mal abgesehen von dem klitzekleinen Schauer  Bis zum nächsten Mal, vielleicht mit ein paar Verrückten mehr!


----------



## SiscoSan (17. Juni 2004)

Servus Mädels & Jungs,

am Sonntag um 9 Uhr findet in Würzburg ein Rad-Marathon statt  - check www.rsg-wuerzburg.de. Ca. 43km und 1150hm. Am Samstag wollte ich die Strecke mal abfahren, ich denke so gegen Mittag 14 Uhr rum - es sei denn Petrus mag uns nicht und es regnet. 

Wer hat Lust mitzumachen??

Ciao,
Sisco


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juni 2004)

Hi, Ihr, am Sonntag bin ich zu 99% dabei. Aber am Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten, sonst wäre ich dabei! Es sei denn Ihr/Du/Irgendwer fährt Freitag gegen 20:00 Uhr.

Bis denne
             Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juni 2004)

......und wenn´s nur ne kleine Runde ist!


----------



## SiscoSan (18. Juni 2004)

sorry, am freitag wird nix, aber sonntag geht klar. melde dich einfach mal wegen sonntag, dann können wir ja nen treffpunkt ausmachen


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Juni 2004)

Ja, klar, gerne! Wann? Gleich dort?


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juni 2004)

So, nach dem Marathon.....hat jemand am Donnerstag vor 16:00 Uhr Lust und Laune die Muskeln wieder zu lockern und ne Runde zu drehen? 

Oder am Sonntag? Meldet Euch einfach, bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit!  

Stefan


----------



## SiscoSan (22. Juni 2004)

sorry, bei mir daheim ist das dsl mal wieder ausgefallen. ich hab sonst keine möglichkeit ins netz zu kommen, deswegen keine antwort. ich weis nicht wann ich wiedermal in wü bin, vielleicht am samstag, ich versuche dann mich nochmal zu melden. bist du mitgefahren?


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juni 2004)

Klar, Du standest nach dem Zieleinlauf neben mir und hast Dich mit wem unterhalten, wollte nicht dazwischen gehen und plötzlich war´st wieder weg! 
Na dann.....bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiscoSan (23. Juni 2004)

so ein pech aber auch.... mein schwager hat das rennen nicht ganz heil überstanden - schlüsselbeinbruch kurz vor Ziel.   

wie ist es bei dir gelaufen=?


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Juni 2004)

Ach, das war Dein Schwager? Hab ihn gesehen, sag ihm gute Besserung!!  

Bei mir.....naja, für meinen erstem Marathon war ich voll und ganz zufrieden! Platz 151 von über 500.......02:41:??......ne, echt, geile Strecke, bin das nächste mal wieder dabei!    Aber das ich schon als SENIOR gewertet werden!?    Ist es schon sooooo weit???

Bis zum nächsten mal...
Stefan


----------



## SiscoSan (24. Juni 2004)

na dann bist du ja 8 minuten vor mir rein. wo gibts es denn die gesamt-liste??


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Juni 2004)

http://www.rsg-wuerzburg.de/ .....NEWS.....Ergebnisse..... Ich bin bei Senioren II  SENIOREN!!!   und du stehst, glaub ich, unter HERREN!!!   Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe!

Bis dann, geh jetzt biken,
Stefan


----------



## SiscoSan (24. Juni 2004)

bist doch super gefahren für DEIN ALTER 

aber ich würde auch gerne wissen wie man auf den gesamtplatz kommt, also mich interresiert wievielter ich von allen 45km-menschen geworden bin.


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Juni 2004)

Ich weiss es!! Laut "Stadionsprecher" am Ziel war ich auf Platz 151, für´s erste mal zufriedenstellend!   

Die Tour heute wurde zum Trip! Nach 10km...Abfahrt...Stufe...Baum...und sehr schnell... das nächste was ich noch weiss ich lag auf dem Rücken in einer Pfütze!   Naja, es war nur der Inhalt meines Camelback vermischt mit etwas Powergel. Ja, ich bin mal so richtig abgeflogen. Ich sehe jetzt noch dunkle Flecken um mich herum, mein Rücken schmerzt, der Ellenbogen ist offen und das Hirn fühlt sich an wie Pudding! (So wird es wohl sein wenn man gekifft hat! Also die optische Warnehmung!)....plus ein paar kleinere Dellen.
Mein erster Gedanke: "Wo ist mein BIKE?" Ich fand es etliche Meter weiter unten im Gras. Die Spuren vom Sturz, meine Lage, die Lage meines BIKES, die Lage der Kleinteile....ich glaub es war heftig, zum Glück kann ich mich an nichts mehr erinnern.   Hauptsache mein BIKE ist ganz geblieben, den Rest zahlt die Krankenkasse. Die Heimfahrt war dann auch recht lustig, aber ich hab nach Hause gefunden! Ich bin für´s erste vom biken geheilt.....wer fährt Sonntag mit?   

...wundenleckend...schöne Grüße
Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Juni 2004)

....nochmal zum Marathon. Kann man irgendwo ein Roadbook oder ne Streckenbeschreibung von Würzburger Marathon bekommen? Zum nachfahren, finde die Strecke doch nie wieder! (sollte ich mal wieder biken!)


----------



## cosy (24. Juni 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ....nochmal zum Marathon. Kann man irgendwo ein Roadbook oder ne Streckenbeschreibung von Würzburger Marathon bekommen? Zum nachfahren, finde die Strecke doch nie wieder! (sollte ich mal wieder biken!)


Hi Stefan,

falls du es bekommst - poste mir die Beschreibung oder schicke sie mir per PM. Würde die Strecke auch gerne mal wieder fahren, aber so ohne Pfeile auf dem Boden find ich sie auch nimma

CU
Cosy


----------



## SiscoSan (25. Juni 2004)

hey, alles um mich rum macht sich kaputt. Hört auf damit!

Dieses Wochenende bin ich leider wiedermal in münchen, da ist stadtlauf. ich war so dumm und hab mich da eingetragen... mir tun shcon jetzt die knie weh.

das nächste wochenende weis ich noch nicht, mal sehen ob ich da in wü, muc order regensburg bin.

euch allen viel spass hier und die strecke sollten wir mal zusammen abfahren.

Ciao,
Sisco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Juni 2004)

Ok, mir tun zwar noch etwas die Kräten etwas weh...aber fährt morgen jemand ne Runde mit? 

Schönen Abend noch, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ....nochmal zum Marathon. Kann man irgendwo ein Roadbook oder ne Streckenbeschreibung von Würzburger Marathon bekommen? Zum nachfahren, finde die Strecke doch nie wieder! (sollte ich mal wieder biken!)




Also, Antwort vom RST-WÜ.:
Hallo,

danke für das Kompliment.

Offizielle Streckenbeschreibungen werden auf Wunsch der Single-Trail Waldbesitzer nicht herausgegeben.
Am besten jedes Jahr vorbeischauen *g*.

mfg

Michael Schmachtenberger
RSG Würzburg
Webmaster

 ok, sorry!!


----------



## Dignita (28. Juni 2004)

Ich Habe Wieder Ein Bike!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Habe Wieder Ein Bike!




....hui, ging ja schneller als gedacht!


----------



## SiscoSan (30. Juni 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Habe Wieder Ein Bike!



gagern und kein Ei legen - was für eins hast du denn


----------



## Dignita (1. Juli 2004)

"Black Beauty" aka AMS Pro von Cube. Mit SPV-Fahrwerk, breitem Lenker, Hayes Scheibenbremse, Skareb Federgabel und einem brettharten Sattel.

Bock am Sonntag vielleicht eine kleine Tour zu machen; vielleicht am Nachmitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Du,   also HAIBIKER, alias Storck Adrenalien Dings-Bumms, und ich wollen am Sonntag schon etwas Frust abbauen. Also wenn jemand Lust hat.....
Ansonsten fahren wir eben wieder alleine.........  

....Glückwunsch zum Bike mal noch!


----------



## cosy (2. Juli 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> "Black Beauty" aka AMS Pro von Cube. Mit SPV-Fahrwerk, breitem Lenker, Hayes Scheibenbremse, Skareb Federgabel und einem brettharten Sattel.
> 
> Bock am Sonntag vielleicht eine kleine Tour zu machen; vielleicht am Nachmitag?


Hi Dignita,

na dann erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
Bin momentan leider voll im Prüfungsstress,aber am 16.7 schreibe ich die letzte - lass uns dann mal ne Runde drehen!

bis dann

Cosy


----------



## SiscoSan (2. Juli 2004)

@Dignita: Glückwunsch! Dieses Bike dürfte dich wohl beflügeln 

@Rest: sorry, dieses Wochenende werde ich in Regensburg bleiben. Fahrt ein paar Kilometer mit für mich.


----------



## Dignita (2. Juli 2004)

Beflügeln wird mich dieses Rad zwar weniger - immerhin war mir mein altes viel lieber, und sowohl meine Fitness wie auch Aussdauer lassen zu wünschen übrig. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. 

@ cosy: Ich bin jung, ich kann warten    VIEL ERFOLG!


----------



## HAI-BIKER (4. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan!

War doch ne ganz lustige Tour! Vielleicht nächstes Wochenenede wieder?
Gruß an alle!
Thomas


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juli 2004)

Jaja....ich weiss, hoffe das nächste mal bin ich besser drauf. 
Ich bin richtig fertig!   Also gut, bis zum nächsten mal!   

Stefan

(FU**, die Fotos sind zu groß, werd sie wohl mal kochen müssen......)


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo an alle....

Mal ne retorische Frage, hätte jemand Lust und Laune an einem der nächsten drei Wochenenden mal mit zum Bikepark uff´m Feuerberg zu fahren?

http://www.feuerberglifte.de/conpresso/sommer_start/index.php

Nicht die ganz harte Tour, schon noch etwas "normales", aber eben mal was neues.   Mit dem Auto sollte man in einer Stunde da sein. Termin und Dauer ist Verhandlungssache, aber am liebsten noch Freitag Nachmittag. 

Bis die Tage....
Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Juli 2004)

.....übernächstes Wochende evtl. auch mit den Kids, so als Familienausflug? Für die Bikenden Familien hier.....?


----------



## SiscoSan (12. Juli 2004)

sorry, aber ich bin bis mitte august am wochenende nicht mehr in würzburg. Danach aber gerne wieder


----------



## bikegeissel (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe bis August beruflich in Würzburg zu tun...
Brauche aber auch 2xwöchentl. meine Feierabendrunde 
Verständlicherweise kenne ich mich in Würzburg u. Umgebung überhaupt nicht aus... Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist dieser Bikepark, der aber nur wochenends aufhat (dann bin ich aber zuhause bei der Familie)

Kann man sich bei Euch anschließen?
Fahrt Ihr auch in der Woche abends?
Oder ist das hier ein reiner Wochendendtreff?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrengaDE (12. Juli 2004)

Okay, schon mal nicht schlecht. Es gibt hier nen Bikeshop, der fährt glaube ich immer Mittwoch Abend ne Runde, da könnte man mit machen.
Ich fahr recht unregelmäßig. Also egal ob unter der Woche oder am WE!

Wo seit ihr denn dieses Rennen gefahren, auf welcher Strecke?


----------



## Dignita (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute

morgen am Mittwoch werden wahrscheinlich wieder mal die "Jungs" vom bikeworld Brand in der Mainaustraße wieder mal eine kleine, aber wohl auch anstrengende Feierabendtour machen - vielleicht bin ich nach wochenlanger Abwesendheit mal wieder dabei, oder ich darf Überstunden schieben. 

Für das nächste Wochenende könnte mal wieder eine kleine Gruppe gebildet werden, oder? 

@ cosy: Wie läufts? pm


Lè Big Mace


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Juli 2004)

Darum habe ich gestern abend den einen oder anderen MTB'ler durch die Stadt sausen sehen  Die kamen wohl von der Tour zurück 

Wenn ich bis Mittwoch ein Leibbike habe, schliesse ich mich dort mal an...


----------



## Dignita (15. Juli 2004)

Die Feierabendtour von gestern war anstrengend und lang, aber wir waren gerade mal zu dritt. Allerdings gebe ich dir recht; es waren einige biker unterwegs. Vielleicht werden am Wochenende noch mehr Leute zu sehen sein, bei warmen Temperaturen. 

Am nächsten Mittwoch möchte ich wieder gerne bei dem Treff dabei sein, aber ich muss mit Überstunden rechnen. Besser so  als keine Arbeit haben. Würg!

Einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Juli 2004)

Ja, das ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen. Es hat nie jemand Zeit, aber im Wald kommen einen dann Hinz und Kunz entgegen!   
Hoffe man trifft sich mal wieder....

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Juli 2004)

....und wieder eine Schlammschlacht in diesem Sommer überstanden!   

Trotz allerübelsten Bedingungen fanden wir es spitze! Wenn es diese Woche einigermaßen trocken bleibt werde ich nächstes WE nochmal hin fahren und mein letztes Urlaubswochenende genießen. Dann sind auch schnellere "Runden" drin. 
Wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat, hätte unter Umständen sogar noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit frei, einfach mal melden. Haib...??  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dignita (19. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan

Ist dein Rad wieder sauber?   

Ich habe Interesse, wenn Du mir Infos bezüglich wann,wo,weshalb und überhaupt geben könntest? Mittlerweile bin ich etwas schmerzfreier was meinen Rücken angeht. Mein neues bike sollte auch schon "eingefahren" sein, und den Regentanz habe ich auch aufgeführt - upps. Schenkelklopfer


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juli 2004)

??Regentanz??  
   :kotz: 

Dann doch eher Sonnen....  

Ne, ja, klar, wann....da bin ich unentschlossen. Tendiere zu Freitag oder evtl. Samstag früh bei zeiten. Da ist es dann noch etwas ruhiger. Ab Samstag mittag sind da schon ein paar "Spinner"    mehr da. Also melde Dich einfach nochmal, würde mich freuen wenn noch wer mitkommt!

Bis denne...
Stafen


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2004)

So, werde wohl am Samstag arbeiten müssen.   

Fahre also Freitag gegen Mittag in den Bikepark, wenn noch jemand Lust hat mitzukommen.................  

Wenn es da regnet...........Sonntag?   

Drehe jetzt noch ne Runde und schönen Tag noch an alle

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAI-BIKER (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stefan!

Also, ich bin raus- muß Freitag und Samstag arbeiten.  Am Sonntag werd' ich wohl die Aktion "GT" in Angriff nehmen, sonst wird das nix mehr dieses Jahr... meine Frau wird schon langsam ungeduldig.  Aber allen anderen Verrückten und Dir wünsch' ich viel Spaß!!!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2004)

Jo, gut, kann man nix machen. Samstag teilen wir aber unser Leid, ok?  

Dann nochmal vielen Dank an unseren Scout heute!    Tolle Strecke, hat echt mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten mal, wenn ich es mit dem Job einrichten kann.  

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2004)

So, war also letzten Samstag wieder auf´m Feuerberg. Als ich wieder kam war der Rechner kaputt!?    Wie ich das wieder gemacht habe??

Also komme ich erst jetzt zum posten....   

Also wie gesagt, war wieder mal im Bikepark. Also wenn es trocken ist, kann man es nur empfehlen. Da am Samstag "biken 4 free" war, war natürlich von 09:30 an volles Haus. Hm, wenn es schon nix kostet, da habe ich das Geld eben in ein Leihbike investiert. Ein SCOTT Nitrous, naja, und da habe ich es mal krachen lassen. Die Typen vom Lift und die Jungs von der Bikeschmiede sind alle extrem freundlich und machen auch mal bei manchen "Dingen" ein Auge zu!   Alles nur zu empfehlen.....(solange es trocken ist!)   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. August 2004)

....kommt die nächsten Tage mal wieder was zusammen?


----------



## SteffenScott (28. August 2004)

bei mir würde es erst wieder anfang oktober gehen,weil zur zeit wegen fahrschule usw. keine zeit
und dann fahr ich mit uto bis nach wü


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. August 2004)

OK, dann freu ich mich auf Oktober...... und bis dahin drehe ich eben weiter alleine meine Runden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (28. August 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> OK, dann freu ich mich auf Oktober...... und bis dahin drehe ich eben weiter alleine meine Runden.




wie gesagt im moment fehlt mir die zeit bin seit dem 24h rennen in münchen so gut wie nie gefahren
is denn sonst niemand mehr?


----------



## dooyou (28. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt im moment fehlt mir die zeit bin seit dem 24h rennen in münchen so gut wie nie gefahren
> is denn sonst niemand mehr?


----------



## SteffenScott (28. August 2004)

dooyou schrieb:
			
		

>




ach deine beiträge sind immer so sinnlos wenn sie mit mir zu tun haben


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> ach deine beiträge sind immer so sinnlos wenn sie mit mir zu tun haben




  &


----------



## AndySaui (30. August 2004)

Scheinbar bin ich die ganze Zeit immer in den falschen Foren gewesen, endlich finde ich mal WÜRZBURGER! Habe seit ca. einem Monat ein MTB (bisher immer Rennrad), falls ihr einen Quereinsteiger in eurer Gruppe genehmigt, würde ich mich freuen. Als Student in den Semersterferien habe ich fast endlos Zeit, wohne zur Zeit in Heidingsfeld, Email: [email protected] 
Vielleicht auf bald
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar bin ich die ganze Zeit immer in den falschen Foren gewesen, endlich finde ich mal WÜRZBURGER! Habe seit ca. einem Monat ein MTB (bisher immer Rennrad), falls ihr einen Quereinsteiger in eurer Gruppe genehmigt, würde ich mich freuen. Als Student in den Semersterferien habe ich fast endlos Zeit, wohne zur Zeit in Heidingsfeld, Email: [email protected]
> Vielleicht auf bald
> Andy



Klar doch, wieso nicht. Ich habe jetzt zwei Wochen, naja, sagen wir jeden Tag Zeit, so unter Umständen (lange Geschichte). Könnten also schon mal ne Runde drehen. Wann wäre denn machbar? Vormittag...Nachmittag...Abends?

Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (30. August 2004)

heute (falls das Wetter besser werden sollte), morgen ganztags, mitwoch vormittag, freitag ganztags, Sonntag, nächste Woche komplett.....wie gesagt: Semesterferien


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> heute (falls das Wetter besser werden sollte), morgen ganztags, mitwoch vormittag, freitag ganztags, Sonntag, nächste Woche komplett.....wie gesagt: Semesterferien



Heute: Wollten Baby kriegen, ist aber noch in Arbeit, also hab ich Bike geschraubt.
Dienstag: Werden nochmal die Babysache versuchen.
Mittwoch: Vormittag, bei Zeiten, gerne!
Freitag: Ganztags klingt gut!
...den Rest schauen wir mal wie es sich ergibt!
Um Kurzfristig zu erreichen zu sein...0171/7111664   

Schauen wir mal was morgen ist.... dann können wir eher einen Termin machen!

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2004)

Wie schaut´s denn bei Euch am Freitag aus? Wir fahren wie immer.... Treffpunkt auch.... 14:00....    Wenn Ihr Lust habt, meldet Euch einfach!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. September 2004)

So, war ja wieder mal ne geile Tour.   
Danke an die Mitfahrer und das Gesicht von dem Rennradfahrer, als er sich umdrehte, werde ich wohl nie vergessen.  

Bis ..... Sonntag?

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (4. September 2004)

Saufett! 
Sonntag bei mir leider erst nachmittags, aber du kannst ja vorher schon mal den Boden für mich lockern (Damit die Reibungskräfte nicht mehr ganz so energisch sind   
Ciao
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. September 2004)

Hallö an alle.

Am 05.09. ist in Wertheim die Mountain Bike Tour "Auf und Ab im Schenkenwald". Es geht über 26, 46 oder 75 km. Praktisch ein Marathon ohne Zeitnahme und Wertung. Aber es sind ein, zwei, drei Verpflegungsstationen dabei. Mehr unter http://www.velofreunde.de oder als Flyer http://www.velofreunde.de/de/countrytour/pdf_files/flyer_mtb2004a.pdf.
Wenn jemand Lust hätte mit zu kommen, bräuchten dann net alleine fahren.   

Gruß erst mal,
Stefan


----------



## tl1600 (4. September 2004)

Hallo Stefan, bei 75 km   wäre ich mit dabei  . Hab Dir eine mail geschickt, schau mal nach.


----------



## fallie (5. September 2004)

Hi Leuts 
gibt hier jemanden der mir beim Einstieg ins FREE und DH helfen kann?? 
Hab ein Scott Nitrous 20 und will das Bike mal richtig testen am besten hier in WÜ. Also wenn es hier Leute gibt dir mir ein paar Tips usw. geben können für WÜ währe ich dankbar.  

WÜRZBURG 4 EVER


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. September 2004)

Hm, Free und DH ist schlecht, sind meist Tourmäßig unterwegs. Aber wende Dich mal an Steffenscott, der kann Die evtl. weiterhelfen. Ansonsten.... Bikepark Feuerberg, fahre auch gern mal wieder mit!   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (5. September 2004)

Hey Stefan, 
warst in Wertheim? Wie wars? Und: darfst du dich von zu Hause wieder weiter entfernen ? 
Wie schauts am Dienstag nachmittag mit ner Tour aus?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. September 2004)

Nö, alles drei negativ!    Komme mittlerweile nur noch zum essen und zum umziehen aus dem Krankenhaus raus! Irgendwie ist das was ganz komisches!   
Wegen dem fahren..... Dienstag zu 99,9% wird es net klappen, aber ich melde mich auf jeden Fall sobald ich wieder mal kann! Wegen weil, willen will ich schon............

So, schönen Tag noch, ich werde jetzt wieder in´s Krankenhaus gehen...

Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (6. September 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen weil, willen will ich schon............
> 
> Stefan



wo ein wille ist,ist auch ein weg


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. September 2004)

So, waren heute wieder etwas beiken. Früh..... 07:30 aufgestanden....  

Wie schaut es am Sonntag mit den Verrückten hier in Würzburg aus? Morgens? So gegen neun oder zehn? (bekomme Mittag Besuch!) Etwas den "M"-Weg entlang? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (9. September 2004)

...........oder vielleicht doch am Samstag?   
Meinungen??


----------



## flocu (10. September 2004)

Sa und v.a. So regnets halt übelst.
Mo geht wieder einigermaßen..
Und heute ist Top Wetter. Werd heut sicher was fahren. Ein bissl auf Feldwegen um die Sonne zu genießen. 

Flo


----------



## flocu (10. September 2004)

Bin übrigens Info Student aus Wü und würd schonmal mitfahren, aber net bei Regen


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. September 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin übrigens Info Student aus Wü und würd schonmal mitfahren, aber net bei Regen




Naja, bei Dauerregen fahren ja wohl die wenigsten. Und nur weil mal nicht 100% Sonne und 30°C angesagt sind gleich das Bike einmotten? Werden uns doch nicht von etwas feuchte abhalten lassen.........   
Unter der Woche gehen aber die meissten Nicht-Studenten leider arbeiten!   Wir werden morgen unsere Runde trotzdem drehen!    

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (10. September 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin übrigens Info Student aus Wü und würd schonmal mitfahren, aber net bei Regen




pussy  ne scherz
also mal schaun ab wann ich wieder kann,also ne rolle zum trainieren übern winter bekomm ich schonmal von nem kumpel,weil der für 6monate nach afrika macht
mal schaun das mal im oktober was zu stande kommt


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. September 2004)

Hallo Ihr "Schönwetterfahrer"!  

Bin gerade von der Tour zurück und bin nicht mal schmutzig geworden, geschweige denn naß! Habe echt keinen Tropfen abbekommen, es hat ja auch pünktlich um 08.30Uhr aufgehört zu regnen! Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck das es nur in Würzburg geregnet hatte, im Wald gab es kaum feuchte Stellen, manchmal staubte es sogar noch!   Es kamen mir sogar drei Biker entgegen, so spät 30er.   

Naja, das sich bei dem Wetter wieder alle gedrückt haben, habe ich nicht anders erwartet. Ich meine, wenn´s zu sehr zu schütten beginnt kann man ja immer noch umdrehen. 

Ich versuche es dann eben morgen nochmal, das selbe Wetter und ich fahre 100%ig! Findet sich jemand der genug Mut hat?   Wieder 09.00Uhr am Schlecker? 
 Wo sind denn all die echten Biker hin? ​
Gruß, hoffe auf morgen, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (11. September 2004)

wenn du mich mitn auto abholst und wieder heim schafst komm ich gern
weil mein derzeitiger traningszustand für die katz is und ich mir keine über 100km antuhe, ich glaub so wies im moment ausschaut täten mir schon 50km langen


----------



## flocu (11. September 2004)

Hm, was willstn fahren?
9:00 is ja scho früh am So


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. September 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, was willstn fahren?
> 9:00 is ja scho früh am So




Ja aber die Luft ist rein, wenig los und ich will Mittag wieder zu Hause sein. Bekommen Besuch!


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. September 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr "Schönwetterfahrer"!
> 
> Bin gerade von der Tour zurück und bin nicht mal schmutzig geworden, geschweige denn naß! Habe echt keinen Tropfen abbekommen, es hat ja auch pünktlich um 08.30Uhr aufgehört zu regnen! Allerdings hatte ich den Eindruck das es nur in Würzburg geregnet hatte, im Wald gab es kaum feuchte Stellen, manchmal staubte es sogar noch!   Es kamen mir sogar drei Biker entgegen, so spät 30er.
> 
> ...



Und Heute wieder: *Same Shit - different Day!* 

Nur Schiße find ich echt wenn sich Leutz anmelden und dann nicht kommen!


----------



## flocu (12. September 2004)

> Nur Sch?iße find ich echt wenn sich Leutz anmelden und dann nicht 
> kommen!

Hä, meinste jetzt mich?
Hab doch gesagt, daß 9 zu früh ist. Bin erst um 12 aufgestanden und dann nachmittags n bissl gefahren.


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. September 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> > Nur Sch?iße find ich echt wenn sich Leutz anmelden und dann nicht
> > kommen!
> 
> Hä, meinste jetzt mich?
> Hab doch gesagt, daß 9 zu früh ist. Bin erst um 12 aufgestanden und dann nachmittags n bissl gefahren.



NEIN, um Gottes Willen, meine NICHT Dich!​Die bezog sich auf Leute die sich per PM bei mir gemeldet hatten und schwörten das sie kommen, es seid denn es regnet zu stark. Werde hier auch keine Namen nennen, will doch kein Streß machen und es an die große Klocke hängen, gibt wichtigeres!    Man ist dann nur etwas entäuscht wenn man 20 min wartet und das zwei Tage hintereinander. Aber vielleicht klappt es mit Dir ja irgendwann trotzdem mal! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (13. September 2004)

So, ich bin wieder da. Wie schauts morgen mittag gegen 14 Uhr aus? Und: Was ist PM? 
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. September 2004)

Du, es gibt Leute die arbeiten müssen!   

Donnerstag eventuell..... Mittag rum?

PM = Private Message, galt auch Dir net!   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DaSaint! (13. September 2004)

Moin Moin

also ich würde mich in nächster Zeit gerne mal bei "Euren" Touren anschließen...
wenn´s nix koscht natürlisch!!!
Weile gerade hier in Würzburg zwecks Hauptpraktikum...
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. September 2004)

DaSaint! schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> also ich würde mich in nächster Zeit gerne mal bei "Euren" Touren anschließen...
> wenn´s nix koscht natürlisch!!!
> ...



Jo, dann schlag ich einfach mal Donnerstag 13.00 Uhr vor? 
@Andi... Vorlesung, äh... Unterricht... ?   
@DaSaint... Zeit?  

(ich muß dann wieder bis 26.09. durcharbeiten!   )

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSaint! (13. September 2004)

@votecstoepsl

puh also 13:00 Uhr geht bei mir nicht, am WE gar kein Problem zu fast jeder Uhrzeit...

Unter der Woche kann ich frühestens 16:00 - 16:30, natürlich je nach Dauer der Anreise, sitz nämlich in Rottendorf und muss dann noch zum Treffpunkt...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. September 2004)

Hm... da ist das Problem. Ich habe nur Donnerstag frei.    Arbeite am WE voll durch, aber am nächsten.... klar, am 25., 26. oder so, habe gerade kein Kalender da!   
Langfristig gesehen... wie siehts übernächsten Sonntag aus? 10.00 Uhr, der übliche Sonntagstreffpunkt? Müsste dann der 26. sein.


Was den Donnerstag angeht, um 08.00 Uhr Auto schrauben, 17.30 Uhr Zahnarzt! Danach... wirds wohl dunkel sein!?   Werde wohl Mittag fahren müssen!

Gruß, bis bald, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (14. September 2004)

Donnerstag: es gibt leute, die da arbeiten müssen  
und das wird bei mir folgendermaßen aussehen: vormittags mit dem RR nach Aburg, Mittagessen bei den Schwiegereltern in spe, nachmittags Unterricht geben, Abends mit dem Auto zurück.
Wie schauts denn Freitags aus, da bin ich noch komplett frei?  
Abgesehen davon werd ich heute vormittag mal wieder n Ründchen drehen, falls.......0931-64158
Servus 
Andy


----------



## munsen (14. September 2004)

hi bin heute das erste mal in diesem forum und finde es richtig cool das man hier  würzburger biker trifft, die einen auf touren mitnehmen.
ich bin vor kurzrm erst nach wü gezogen und kenn mich deshalb bike - technisch hier noch nicht aus. 
würde euch sehr gerne mal auf einer tour begleiten


----------



## AndySaui (14. September 2004)

Alles klar, wie schauts bei dir denn morgen vormittag aus?
Gruß 
Andy


----------



## munsen (14. September 2004)

null sorry morgen früh ist schlecht, da ich zur zeit als ferienjobber tätig bin.
es sieht also im allgemeinen morgens ehr schlecht aus (zumindest im september). aber donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag würde bei mir passen. oder noch ne kurze tour am vorabend, bevor es dunkel wird.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. September 2004)

Heute? Vormittag? ARBEITEN!   

Freitag ist Beerdigung! Greifen wir dann mal den 26. Sonntag in´s Auge?   

Gruß.............wird scho!   

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. September 2004)

munsen schrieb:
			
		

> null sorry morgen früh ist schlecht, da ich zur zeit als ferienjobber tätig bin.
> es sieht also im allgemeinen morgens ehr schlecht aus (zumindest im september). aber donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag würde bei mir passen. oder noch ne kurze tour am vorabend, bevor es dunkel wird.



...und wieder nur die Hälfte gelesen!   
Donnerstag gegen 13.00 oder 14.00, habe 17.30 noch Zahnarzt, wenn Lust dann post......  

Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (14. September 2004)

Brummel........Donnerstag muss ich arbeiten.
Freitag kann ich wieder, dann Sonntag nachmittag, Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch vormittag.
Sonntag der 26.? Keine Ahnung wo ich am Samstag vorher bin, aber wenn dann sowieso erst nachmittags.
Findet sich schon was!
Bis dahin
ride on!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munsen (16. September 2004)

ok folgendes:
ich hab mein rad noch gar nicht in würzburg, dachte eigentlich, das ich das diese woche geregelt kriege. dem war nicht so, ich hoffe dass ich das bis zum we schaffe, und dann nächte woche irgendwo, irgendwann mitfahren kann.


----------



## AndySaui (19. September 2004)

So, bin wieder da, wie schauts denn morgen, also Montag, so aus? Jemand da, der Zeit und Lust hat? vormittags/nachmittags, ganz egal, múss nur abends rechtzeitig ins Kino kommen!
Ciao
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. September 2004)

04:00 Uhr.....arbeiten.....19:00 Uhr


----------



## flocu (19. September 2004)

Hi! 
Ich hätt scho bock am Mo Nachmittag!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. September 2004)

HI!

Wie schaut´s denn am Samstag, später Nachmittag, mit ner kurzen (Käppele), und/oder Sonntag Vormittag mit einer richtigen Tour (M-Weg) aus?

Natürlich wenn´s net pisst....
Vielleicht klappt´s ja.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## cvey (22. September 2004)

Hi!

Bin recht neu im Forum und habe gerade entdeckt, dass in WÜ ja richtig was geht.

Komme zwar aus der Rhön und habe demnach ca. 80 - 90 km Anfahrt bis Würzburg, würde mich aber trotzdem gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.

Am kommenden Sonntag vormittag sähe es bei mir auch gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Ich bin zwar momentan noch etwas erkältet und heuer allgemein nicht so fit auf dem Bike, aber es würde schon gehen, denke ich.

Haltet mich doch bitte auf dem Laufenden. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (22. September 2004)

Hi,

schoen das sich im Spessart auch ein paar Leute gefunden haben. Diese Suchanfrage hat sich ja regelrecht zu einem Biketreff entwickelt. 
Nur so als Anregung: Wie waere es, wenn ihr diesen Thread im Spessart-Forum weiterfuehrt? Das wuerde das lokale Forum etwas beleben, denn dafuer ist es ja gedacht.

In diesem Thread koenntet ihr einen Hinweis auf den neuen Thread setzen. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## flocu (22. September 2004)

@cvey:
Du kommst aber net zufällig aus Rhön-Grabfeld da die Ecke?

@Andreas:
Würzburg!
Hier gehts um Würzburg! Wir sind Franken, verdammt noch e mal! Und deshalb im Frankenland-Forum daheim.


----------



## Andreas (22. September 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas:
> Würzburg!
> Hier gehts um Würzburg! Wir sind Franken, verdammt noch e mal! Und deshalb im Frankenland-Forum daheim.



Tja, es gibt wohl viele Ueberschneidungen in den Lokalforen. 
... und ich dachte immer das Frankenland faengt bei Nuernberg an, oder hoert es da auf?


----------



## cvey (22. September 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @cvey:
> Du kommst aber net zufällig aus Rhön-Grabfeld da die Ecke?



BINGO!!!

Wenn du's genau wissen willst: Schönau a. d. Brend (10 km nord-westlich von Bad Neustadt a.d. Saale)


----------



## AndySaui (23. September 2004)

@Andreas
Wenn ich von Würzburg nach Aschaffenburg fahre (75 km) fahre  ich nach 30 km durch den Spessart. Das heißt:
Will ich in Aburg biken, muss ich mich im Aschaffenburger-Forum melden (dort wird auch Ascheberscherisch gesproche, aber nit hessisch!), will ich mitten im Spessart fahren, melde ich mich im Spessart-Forum, dort könnten auch Würzburg anzutreffen sein, eher noch Aschaffenburger. Will ich in Würzburg fahren, MUSS ich mich hier melden, weil dann in Würzburg gefahren wird. Würde ein Würzburger im Spessart vorhaben zu fahren, dann müsste er erst mal 30 km fmit dem Auto zurücklegen. Würde ein Spessarter in Würzburg fahren wollen, dann würde sich die Frage stellen, weshalb er da überhaupt fahren will??? Würde aber ein Aschaffenburger in Würzburg fahren wollen, dann sollte er sofort als Troll entlarvt werden und aus dem Forum entfernt werden  
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Andreas (23. September 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas
> Wenn ich von Würzburg nach Aschaffenburg fahre (75 km) fahre  ich nach 30 km durch den Spessart. Das heißt:
> Will ich in Aburg biken, muss ich mich im Aschaffenburger-Forum melden (dort wird auch Ascheberscherisch gesproche, aber nit hessisch!), will ich mitten im Spessart fahren, melde ich mich im Spessart-Forum, dort könnten auch Würzburg anzutreffen sein, eher noch Aschaffenburger. Will ich in Würzburg fahren, MUSS ich mich hier melden, weil dann in Würzburg gefahren wird. Würde ein Würzburger im Spessart vorhaben zu fahren, dann müsste er erst mal 30 km fmit dem Auto zurücklegen. Würde ein Spessarter in Würzburg fahren wollen, dann würde sich die Frage stellen, weshalb er da überhaupt fahren will??? Würde aber ein Aschaffenburger in Würzburg fahren wollen, dann sollte er sofort als Troll entlarvt werden und aus dem Forum entfernt werden
> Gruß
> Andy


----------



## flocu (23. September 2004)

@cvey:
Ja kewl, Schönau kenn ich. Da hastes ja net weit bis zum Kreuzberg 
Ich komm aus Mellrichstadt.


----------



## cvey (23. September 2004)

Hi flocu!

In der Nähe von MET gibt's aber auch schöne Trails.

Mir fällt da einer meiner "Lieblings-Frühjahrsklassiker" ein.

Schönau - Reyersbach - Bastheim - Frickenhausen - StOÜbPl - Oberstreu - Trail nach Unsleben - Trail an Judenfriedhof vorbei nach Heustreu - Trail nach Hollstadt - Rödelmaier - Dürrnhof - Salzburg - Trail nach Neuhaus - Radweg nach Schönau.

Ist im Frühjahr nicht so kalt und feucht wie die Rhön und macht gut Spaß.


----------



## FraktorDrakonis (23. September 2004)

also, wo die ganzen Rhöner jetzt beisammen sind, meld ich mich auch mal.
Komm ursprünglich aus Bastheim, liegt genau in der Mitte zwischen schönau und MET. Bin da auch noch jedes WE (fast).

MfG Christoph


----------



## flocu (24. September 2004)

@cvey:
Ja das klingt ja nach ner sehr kewlen Tour! Ich weiß zwar wo die Ortschaften sind, aber ich glaub ich würd da keinen trail finden  
Also wenn Du die im Frühjahr ma fährst bin ich 100% dabei. Die Salzburg klingt auch sehr nett.

@Fraktor:
Meine Großeltern kommen aus Boste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FraktorDrakonis (24. September 2004)

@flocu
Mein Gott, die Welt ist ein Dorf.
Dein Nick ist aber nicht zufällig ne Abkürzung, für den Nick den du früher beim Zocken benutzt hast??? (ich hab da langsam ne dunkle Vermutung)


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2004)

HI, wie schaut es nun morgen Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag mit biken aus? Traut sich jemand? (natürlich nur wenn´s net regnet)

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2004)

...hm, wieder alleine unterwegs gewesen.  

Morgen? Gegen 10?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen.....

Wie schaut´s am Samstag, 02.10.04, so gegen 15.00 oder 16.00 Uhr aus? Wenn´s net regnet!   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (29. September 2004)

am führerschein haperts bei mir wittlerweile nimmer aber an der zeit :-(
 ich hätte am 16 oder 17.10 zeit


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. September 2004)

Hm...werde mal mein Schichtplan welzen, schaun ma mal!  

Später mehr, Gruß Stefan


----------



## cvey (30. September 2004)

Habe leider keine Zeit. Bin aber zumindest wieder gesund.


----------



## AndySaui (1. Oktober 2004)

Hmpf, bin im Moment auch nur unterwegs, aber Montags hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit. Samstag/Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht.
Ciao
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Oktober 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> am führerschein haperts bei mir wittlerweile nimmer aber an der zeit :-(
> ich hätte am 16 oder 17.10 zeit



Am 17. könnten wir zusammen finden!    Habe Nachtschicht, also Nachmittag? Gegen 14.00 oder 15.00 Uhr?

Gruß Stefan 

....und um mal gleich weiter zu machen: 09.10., 10.10., 17.10. - 20.10., 26.10. - 29.10. auch noch frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (2. Oktober 2004)

jo mal schaun,ich hab seit 2 monaten oder so nimmer trainiert,also mein zustand und tempo sollte recht lahm sein,aber wofür hab ich son leichtes rad  

also muss ich noch sehn aber zu 85% sag ich mal zu


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Oktober 2004)

So, das Wochenende naht!   
Wie schaut´s aus, Samstag Nachmittag, Sonntag früh?
Kleine Runde durch den Dreck, wenn das Wetter net regnet!   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (6. Oktober 2004)

:kotz:  krank......
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Oktober 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:  krank......
> Andy




Och Du armes Hascherl!    Gute Besserung mal..........  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2004)

Jippi...   das Wetter passt, und, hat jemand Zeit heute 14.00 Uhr?

Sonntag gegen 10.00 Uhr noch mal? 

Meldet Euch einfach und dann geht´s los..............

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Oktober 2004)

So, und nun  wieder an alle Studenten, Arbeitslose und Schichtarbeiter:
....morgen gegen 10.00 Uhr ein Ringel drehen?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y-Line (13. Oktober 2004)

Ja Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe es endlich mal ins Forum geschafft. Hoffe mal das sich hier ein, zwei nette Mädels finden die mit mir etwas auf Tour gehen. Ich bin nach der Schwangerschaft noch etwas im Fitnesskeller aber will das ändern! 

....und mit den Kerlen ist es mir noch zu heftig.

Yvonne


----------



## cosy (13. Oktober 2004)

Y-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe es endlich mal ins Forum geschafft. Hoffe mal das sich hier ein, zwei nette Mädels finden die mit mir etwas auf Tour gehen. Ich bin nach der Schwangerschaft noch etwas im Fitnesskeller aber will das ändern!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Yvonne,

endlich mal ein Mädel!
Liege zwar momentan noch mit ner Erkältung im Bett, aber nächste Woche dürfte ich wieder fit für ne Runde sein.
Also, wenn du Zeit & Lust auf ne Runde hast, melde dich halt mal.
Ach ja, bin auch ein Würzburger Mädel...

Cu 
Cosy


----------



## Dignita (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Wer hat Lust an diesem Wochende zu fahren? Eine gemühtliche Tour in der Umgebung. Zeit, Treffort und sonstiges kann man sicherlich noch aushandeln   

Gruß an Alle


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Oktober 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wer hat Lust an diesem Wochende zu fahren? Eine gemühtliche Tour in der Umgebung. Zeit, Treffort und sonstiges kann man sicherlich noch aushandeln
> 
> Gruß an Alle




.....ha! Wollte auch gerade fragen wer am Sonntag Lust hat!   Habe Nachtschicht, also wäre diesmal Nachmittag ganz nett. So gegen 15.00 oder 16.00? Mainweg? Käppelle? 

...und dann am Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch?

Gruß Stöps


----------



## cvey (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich muss mich leider wieder mal abmelden.

Bin am Sonntag auf Taufe eingeladen. Für mich ist es auch immer eher schwierig, so kurzfristig zu kommen.

Da ich erstmal 80 km Anfahrt habe, muss ich das schon mit der Family abklären, ob ich da wieder mal den halben Tag alleine unterwegs sein darf.

Trotzdem Danke für die PN.


----------



## Y-Line (17. Oktober 2004)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Yvonne,
> 
> endlich mal ein Mädel!
> Liege zwar momentan noch mit ner Erkältung im Bett, aber nächste Woche dürfte ich wieder fit für ne Runde sein.
> ...




hi cosy,
können gern nächste woche mal fahren, wenn das wetter paßt, weil bei regen fahr ich nich  nur montag geht nicht ansonsten geht bis donnerstag eigentlich immer, am besten nachmittag. entscheiden wir spontan?!  
lg
yvi


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Oktober 2004)

OK, gut, dann heute 15.00 Uhr vorm Schlecker am unteren Markt!?   

Grüßle Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Oktober 2004)

So, Suchbild, wo sind die Biker die heute mitfahren wollten?       

Sind es denn alle nur noch Schönwetterbiker?

Ich hätte Angst das ich nen Standplatten bekomme wenn mein Bike länger als ne Woche im Keller steht! Gut, es ist jetzt vielleicht nicht das teuerste, beste, leichteste und schönste Bike in Würzburg, aber ich bin zufrieden und es hat mich bis jetzt überall hingebracht.... Bei jedem Wetter! 

S.W.  


Ok, nur zur Info. Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag früh.....? Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Oktober 2004)

Nun, wie schaut´s Dienstag im Laufe des Tages aus?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Y-Line (18. Oktober 2004)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Yvonne,
> 
> endlich mal ein Mädel!
> Liege zwar momentan noch mit ner Erkältung im Bett, aber nächste Woche dürfte ich wieder fit für ne Runde sein.
> ...



Hallo Cosy.

Was macht die Erkältung? Ich bräuchte mal jemand der mich morgen (Dienstag) etwas antreibt. Hast Du Lust morgen so gegen 15.00 Uhr ne Runde mit mir zu drehen? Bekomme das mit dem inneren Schweinehund net gebacken.   

Schönen Abend noch, Yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (18. Oktober 2004)

Y-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cosy.
> 
> Was macht die Erkältung? Ich bräuchte mal jemand der mich morgen (Dienstag) etwas antreibt. Hast Du Lust morgen so gegen 15.00 Uhr ne Runde mit mir zu drehen? Bekomme das mit dem inneren Schweinehund net gebacken.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch, Yvonne



Hi Yvonne,

war zwar schon mal gesünder, aber wenn es nicht regnet können wir ja ein kleines Ründchen drehen!
15 Uhr am Schlecker? Falls es regnet oder was anderes dazwischen kommt, schick´einfach ne SMS (hab votecstöpsel meine Handynr. gemailt)

Liebe Grüße
Cosy


----------



## Hellracer (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi votecstoeps, 
sorry, mein arzt hat mir enthaltsamkeit verschrieben wenns ums radeln geht, bei mir gehts  erst wieder 2005 los. 
Trotzdem danke der nachfrage, 
ich wünsch euch allen jedenfalls nen heidenspass beim radeln. 
mfg Benjamin


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ihr.    

War nun heute früh meine Runde drehen und musste feststellen das irgendein "Spaßvogel" auf den Singletrails zwischen Höchberg und Waldbüttelbrunn eine ganze Latte von Baumstämmen und Ästen auf die Trails gelegt hat.   Alle Schräg zur Fahrtrichtung, also so richtig Schei§e!
Viele auch an Stellen die man erst sehr spät sieht, Kuhlen und Gräben....   Wenn mehr Stämme und Äste auf dem Trail liegen als im Wald, da macht man sich schon seine Gedanken und grübelt über Glasscherben, Nagelbretter und Stacheldraht nach.  

Also fahrt schön Vorsichtig und passt auf Euch auf!

Aber als meine Frau wieder Freudestrahlend vom biken zurück war, war auch ich wieder erleichtert.   

Gruß Stefan  


.....ähm, hat Donnerstag Vormittag wer Zeit? Ich fahr wieder.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (19. Oktober 2004)

frühs is wär bei mir total nix.. wenn dann nachmittags gegen 16 - 17 uhr mal


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Oktober 2004)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> frühs is wär bei mir total nix.. wenn dann nachmittags gegen 16 - 17 uhr mal



Hm...Fu**, da muß ich auf Arbeit fahren. Aber ab 26.10. könnzte ich wieder Nachmittag!   

Gruß Stefan

26.10. .... biken? An alle!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (20. Oktober 2004)

tjoa früher gehts eigentlich net.. bei normalen arbeitszeiten eigentlich fast unmöglich.. auser ich geh mal ehr..
26. is welcher tag?!? kommt drauf an wies wetter is und ob ich mim rad in wü auf arbeit bin .. ansonsten müsst ich abends erst wieder reinfahrn etc.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Oktober 2004)

Hm, Stichwort normale Arbeitszeiten.   Wenn ich Abend um 17.00 Uhr auf Arbeit muß bleibt mir nicht viel übrig.

Der 26. ist ein Dienstag. Habe von Dienstag 06.00 bis Samstag 17.00 Uhr Dienstfrei. Schau ma mal, wenn Du Lust und Zeit unter der Woche hast, melde Dich einfach noch mal.   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (20. Oktober 2004)

normal schon.. wetter sollte auch einigermasen mitspielen.. also wenns runterpisst wie sau hab i kein bock.. wenns weng tröpfelt brauchts eigentlich  nur weng motivation dann machts auch nix 

was mer gerade einfällt.. haben nächste woche mal nachtarbeiten.. heist zwar net das nix nachmittags werden kann aber werd dann wohl ehr zu müde sein umd noch gross zu fahrn .. aber mal gucken.. bisher sin dienstag nachts (mo auf die) und mi auf do nachts geplant.. donnerstag nachmittag wirds nix da is nachmittag/abend/nacht betriebsfest   
freitag hab i geburtstag aber nachmittag kann man ja trotzdem fahrn.. samstag auch und sonst jeden tag eigentich .. wie gesagt wenns wetter einigermassen ist


----------



## flocu (21. Oktober 2004)

Also ab nächster Woche würd ich gern öfter mal mitfahren, wenn es nicht gerade schüttet. Wobei, wär mir evt. auch egal 
Also schreibts immer schön rein, wann ihr fahrt, dann meld ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Oktober 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Also ab nächster Woche würd ich gern öfter mal mitfahren, wenn es nicht gerade schüttet. Wobei, wär mir evt. auch egal
> Also schreibts immer schön rein, wann ihr fahrt, dann meld ich mich.



Also ich poste doch immer wenn ich fahre, schon deshalb das ich´s net vergesse.  

Heute morgen sah ich auch wieder aus wie das Monster aus dem Sumpf, aber wenn es schon regnet (stark  ) bevor ich losfahre dann gewinnt der innere Schweinehund auch mal!   

Gruß, bis nächste Woche,
Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (21. Oktober 2004)

servus,

bin am wochenende nochmal unterwegs, aber dann hab ich wieder erst mal n bissl Luft, gesund bin ich auch wieder und nächste Woche wird mal wieder ordentlich getreten! Bin 2 Wochen (!!!!!!) nicht mehr gefahren, langsam muss ich aufpassen, dass ich vor lauter Lesen nicht noch richtig intelligent 
werde    

Ciao 
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Oktober 2004)

Jou, wollen wir uns dann gleich mal reinknien?    Der nächste freie Termin auf den ich brenne.... Dienstag Nachmittag? Vielleicht werden es ja mal mehr als wieder nur zwei!?

HAAAALLO AN AAAAALLE! Zeit?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## focusrider (22. Oktober 2004)

hy leute,

ich wohne  mecklenburg vorpommern und hier gibt es überhaupt keine mtb szene, nur rennrad   ist irgendjemand zufällig auch auch aus mecklenburg hier? Wir ein paar kumpels und ich fahren jedes mal die gleiche strecke von rostock nach kühlungsborn aber das macht auch langsam keinen spaß mehr. Würd mich freuen wenn sich noch jemand findet der mtb ist und vielleicht in der nähe von rostock oder vielleicht sogar in rostock wohnt. 

 

biking is the best

tschau alex


----------



## banana-joe (22. Oktober 2004)

@votecstoepsl: Welche Reifen fährst du denn bei Nässe im Wald? Bin heut im Stadtwald gefahren und nach 2m Trail warn meine Reifen voll mit Laub und sind zu Slicks mutiert... bin dann nur noch rumgerutscht. Hab vorne nen Specialized Enduro Pro, der sollte doch eigentlich bei dem Wetter was können. Wenns zeitlich passt fahr ich gerne mal mit.

@focusrider: In diesem Thread gehts nur ums Biken in/um Würzburg. Kuck doch mal in der Suchfunktion nach Rostock.


----------



## flocu (23. Oktober 2004)

Hab leider am Di von 15-17h Uni...
Mo, Mi, Do?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo @ Focusrider:

Versuch Dein Glück einfach mal unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9 oder unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=10&f=85 , da hast vielleicht am ehesten Glück. Aber wenn Du mal bei uns in Unterfranken sein solltest, melde Dich einfach mal.   

dann @ Banana-joe:

Also ich fahre seid Ewigkeiten die Panaracer Dart II vorne und den Smoke II hinten. Kuckst Du hier http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?cid=160&spr_id=1&mid=0&vip=0&art=0 . Ich finde die großen Profilblöcke und die -tiefe einfach Klasse. Die Selbstreinigung ist spitze..... gut, die Selbstreinigungsobjekte kleben Dir dann allerdings auch im Gesicht und am Rücken.   Ich habe sogar noch einen angefangenen Satz im Keller liegen! Will aber als nächstes auch mal die Continental Explorer versuchen, nur glaube ich wegen der geringen Profilhöhe nicht an das ewige Leben. Aber da hat dann wohl auch jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

und noch @ flocu:

...wie gesagt, habe von Dienstag bis Samstag Mittag Zeit. Also Donnerstag ist bei mir wieder fester Bestandteil! Nachmittag wieder? Die... Do... Sa...   
Wenn´s net unbedingt aus Kübeln schüttete!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (24. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fahre den Conti Vertikal und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings wenn Matsch und Laub kleben, dann klebts halt, wird wohl bei jedem Reifen irgendwann der Fall sein? Andererseits blättert bei mir relativ schnell alles wieder ab...
Dienstag hab ich Uni und dann muss ich auf nen Kindergeburtstag (ehrlich!) Muss mal Stundenplan durchschauen, Mittwoch könnte was gehen.
gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Oktober 2004)

So, wie schaut´s nun morschen aus? Find sich wieder keiner der Zeit hat?   

Wenn´s net reschnet.....Gruß Stefan.....


----------



## focusrider (26. Oktober 2004)

focusrider @ votecstoepsl

Danke für die Einladung, ich werde bestimmt darauf mal zurückkommen.   Da ich meine ausbildung nächstes jahr abschließen werde, und mich so wieso richtung bayern oder baden-württemberg beruflich weiter orientieren wollte kann es passieren, dass ich dann auf deine einladung zum biken zurück komme.   

gruß alex
focusrider

biking is the best


----------



## Schmuddel (26. Oktober 2004)

*ich bin nicht freundlich, *
*nicht normal und nicht frei *

*aber gesucht!*


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Oktober 2004)

Dirk aus W schrieb:
			
		

> *ich bin nicht freundlich, *
> *nicht normal und nicht frei *
> 
> *aber gesucht!*



Aha....soso....   
Bist toll!


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Oktober 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> ..............., Mittwoch könnte was gehen.
> gruß
> Andy




Ja und? Was nun? Wenn´s net regnet? Wann?   

....und die anderen? Abgesehen von den Verletzten!   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flocu (27. Oktober 2004)

ich denk ich komm


----------



## AndySaui (27. Oktober 2004)

tja, dumme sache: gelenkschraube hat sich gelöst und ist in meine Kurbel rein.....mir ist nichts passiert, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal aufs RR steigen bis ich Zeit hab beim MTB nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Das heißt dann wahrscheinlich erst am WE wieder einsatztauglich. 
Ich hab jetzt fleißig versucht mich von Waldbüttelbrunn dem Höchberger Wald zu nähern, aber anscheinend trägt mich mein Rennradinstinkt immer wieder zu weit raus auf die Straße.....hmpf. 
Und @flocutus: 
Wo ist denn nochmal die Trailabfahrt zur Festung runter? Ist mir echt ein Rätsel, so als Jäger und Sammler finde ich mich eigentlich immer recht gut zurecht, aber da oben ist es ganz schön verzwickt! 
Naja beim nächsten mal wieder.
Merke: Brennesseln brennen auch am nächsten Tag noch, ehrlich! (Matsch => Sturz => Brennesselstrauch...)
Servus
Andy

PS: Hier wird keiner gesucht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Oktober 2004)

Ach Du nun wieder.   Und wo warst nun gestern? Wir haben die Bikes sogar fast nicht dreckig gemacht!    (  )

Da brauchen wir ja wohl auch nicht fragen ob Du Freitag Zeit hast?  

Also, wieder an alle: Wer hat Lust am Freitag mit uns.... so gegen Nachmittag wieder...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (29. Oktober 2004)

Jo, fast nicht dreckig (-;

Ich kann heut leider nicht, bin wegen dem Tag der Technik Schmarrn so bis 17h an der Uni...


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Oktober 2004)

Da war ich heute eben alleine mal Richtung Ochsenfurth fort.   
Etwas den Panorama Höhenweg.... Ars**glatt aber geil, und man will es nicht glauben, Freitag Mittag waren da Wanderer.    Etwas im Steinbruch.....   .....und das Bike war wieder.....na.....sauber?   

So, ab morgen wieder arbeiten bis....    Aber würde sagen das mitte der Woche wieder was drin sein sollte.

Ergo:
1.genug Zeit zum planen,
2.das Wetter soll auch besser werden,
3.manche haben Zeit zum genesen,  so wegen Knie u.a.,
4.andere ihr Bike zu reparen, wegen kurbeln u.a.,
5........ja und zu überlegen ob sie nicht doch mal wieder mitfahren!   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Oktober 2004)

So, sagen wir Donnerstag Nachmittag? Wer hat Zeit?  

Wenn´s net regnet, Stefan


----------



## cosy (31. Oktober 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ich heute eben alleine mal Richtung Ochsenfurth fort.
> Etwas den Panorama Höhenweg.... Ars**glatt aber geil, und man will es nicht glauben, Freitag Mittag waren da Wanderer.    Etwas im Steinbruch.....   .....und das Bike war wieder.....na.....sauber?
> 
> So, ab morgen wieder arbeiten bis....    Aber würde sagen das mitte der Woche wieder was drin sein sollte.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

Knie ist wieder einigermassen in Ordnung - tut nur noch weh, wenn ich´s länger belaste    
Würde aber gerne so ne kleine Reha-Runde am Donnerstag drehen  
Also wenn das Wetter so mitspielt (Nässe + Kälte schaden meinen alten knochen...  ) dann wär ich dabei!

Grüße an Yvi + Pauline!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2004)

REHA-Runde   Ich komme am Donnerstag aus der Nachtschicht, musste jetzt anfangen gemahlene RINDERKNOCHEN zu essen, der Gelenke wegen. Und gegen feuchtkaltes Klima bin ich allergisch, echt, so Asthma und so. Hab ich schriftlich!   

Was ich soeben (schockierend) bemerkt habe.... Ich bekomme das mit den Wochentagen nicht mehr gebacken.   Ich habe doch Mittwoch frei, wollte dem entsprechend auch Mittwoch fahren. Donnerstag ist da eher schlecht. (Wenn ich mein zweites Hirn nicht hätte! [168, 24, braune Haare, weiblich])

ALSO:
 REHA-Runde   Ich komme am Mittwoch aus der Nachtschicht, musste jetzt anfangen gemahlene RINDERKNOCHEN zu essen, der Gelenke wegen. Und gegen feuchtkaltes Klima bin ich allergisch, echt, so Asthma und so. Hab ich schriftlich!   

Ich hoffe mal das dieser Tag der fehlenden Erholung an Deiner Entscheidung nix ändert. In dem Zustand wie ich momentan bin werde ich der sein der zu kämpfen hat mitzuhalten....   Schatzi wollte mich schon zum Arzt schleppen   weil sie auch findet 45km in drei Stunden (80% Radweg) sind einfach unakzeptabel.

So, hoffe jetzt mal auf Mittwoch, werde mich zwar wieder blamieren, aber bevor ich nix dagegen tu.........  
Habe ja schon bei Studenten zu kämpfen die nur hin und wieder mal fahren. Freue mich aber immer über jeden der mitfährt.

ICH WERDE ALT!​  

OK, also, hoffe man sieht sich Mittwoch, Bis denne.....

Grüße vom alten Mann


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2004)

....habe heute wohl gefallen an den Smiles gefunden!


----------



## cosy (1. November 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich soeben (schockierend) bemerkt habe.... Ich bekomme das mit den Wochentagen nicht mehr gebacken.   Ich habe doch Mittwoch frei, wollte dem entsprechend auch Mittwoch fahren. Donnerstag ist da eher schlecht. (Wenn ich mein zweites Hirn nicht hätte! [168, 24, braune Haare, weiblich])




Hallo alter Mann  

Mittwoch ist leider bei mir schlecht    Hab dann erst wieder Freitag + Samstag Zeit...  Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich überhaupt noch radfahren kann. Immerhin hab ich seit  fast 2 (!) Wochen mein Bike nicht mehr angerührt! Es schaut mich auch schon ganz beleidigt und vorwurfsvoll an, wenn ich daran vorbei laufe...

Ich hoffe, es klappt demnächst mal mit ner kleinen Reha-Runde...    

übrigens, Smilies find ich auch ganz         

bis bald,
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. November 2004)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alter Mann
> 
> Mittwoch ist leider bei mir schlecht    .......es klappt demnächst mal mit ner kleinen Reha-Runde...
> 
> ...




Ok, dann werde ich eben mein ganzes Leben ändern und wir fahren am Donnerstag  , muß gehen. 
Äh, wann? Gegen 15.00 wäre jetzt wohl eher schlecht, wird schon 17.00 dunkel. Aber wenn ich mein Leben änder geht dann auch Vormittag, habe den ganzen Tag Zeit....DANN SCHON!

Grüßle Stefan  

PS.: Wetter soll ja auch passen...


----------



## flocu (3. November 2004)

Huhu

@Andysaui:
Ich kann mir grad net vorstellen, was Du meinst. An der Festung kommt man ja nur unten vorbei. Meinste den Abschlusstrail nach Würzburg runter?
Oder den von Höchberg aus?

@votecstoepsl:
"Habe ja schon bei Studenten zu kämpfen die nur hin und wieder mal fahren."
Hehe, wenn Du damit mich meinst. Ich fahr schon regelmäßig, seit ner Woche auch jeden Tag zur Uni hoch. Bist doch gut mitgekommen, konnte mich net beschweren! Und hast net mal gemeckert wegen der Schlammschlacht. 
Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens Schutzbleche besorgt, die haben sich schon bewährt (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (3. November 2004)

Ach was ich eigentlich sagen wollte.
Am Do solls regnen Nachmittags/Abends:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=39312

So wetterberichtgläubig wie ich bin muss ich deswegen absagen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. November 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> @votecstoepsl:
> ......konnte mich net beschweren! Und hast net mal gemeckert wegen der Schlammschlacht.



War nur allgemein genörgelt, bin im Moment mit mir net zufrieden, :kotz:  aber das muß man ja nicht jeden zeigen!    Ne, war schon geil und unter ner Schlammschlacht stelle ich mir noch was anders vor!   
Guggst Du hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/72245/sort/1/cat/500/page/1 und http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/72244/sort/1/size/medium/cat/500/page/1 oder hier http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/59194/sort/1/cat/500/page/1
Habe gehofft das ich noch ein paar schöne Bilder finde, aber die besten hab ich wieder nicht hier.   





			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ich hab mir jetzt übrigens Schutzbleche besorgt, die haben sich schon bewährt (



WEICHEI!   

....und wer glaubt schon an den Wetterdienst?   Also, wenn´s net regnet....wann?   (An die schon Interessierten!) Vormittag, Mittag,....??


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (5. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Rad ist endlich wieder gerichtet und ich will am Samstag ne Runde drehen, wie schauts denn allgemein so aus bei euch? Mir würde 12 Uhr ganz gut auspassen, jemand sonst noch Zeit und Lust?


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. November 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> ...... jemand sonst noch Zeit und Lust?



Lust schon, aber Zeit.....muß leider schufften!   
Kann erst Ende nächste Woche wieder.....wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (6. November 2004)

net das es an mir lag aber ich hatte nen unfall mim rad und war 2 wochen im krankenhaus.. artikel stand auch am mi in der mainpost.. werd ich bei gelegenheit auch mal scannen.. 

aber dieses jahr wirds nix mehr mit radeln


edit: artikel hab ich angefügt


----------



## AndySaui (8. November 2004)

@steve
So ein Verhalten ist ja wohl mal echt aso! Verstehe nicht was in den Köpfen mancher Leute vorgeht (falls du überhaupt was passiert). Naja, dir jedenfalls gute Besserung!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (8. November 2004)

Also Du hast auf jeden Fall mein Mitgefühl.   

Was Andy anschnitt.... es gibt leider viel zu viele von solchen Menschen auf unserer Welt.   Habe täglich mit solchen zu tun und fühle mich dann immer erst wieder wohl wenn ich unter Freunden, Angehörigen und denen bin die uns mögen. In der Hoffnung das solche Vorfälle abnehmen (gänzlich verschwinden werden sie leider nicht), schöne Grüße...

Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (9. November 2004)

aso was ich ganz vergessen hab in wie fern ich verletzt bin nun... : 

instabile bwk 12 fraktur

sprich von oben der 12. wirbel gebrochen

was gemacht wurde: 1. op ne dorsale stabilisierung mittels fixateur interne
                             2. op ne ventrale stabilisierung mittels cage

und ab freitag ne 4 wöchige reha in bad windsheim


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. November 2004)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> aso was ich ganz vergessen hab in wie fern ich verletzt bin nun... :
> 
> instabile bwk 12 fraktur
> 
> ...




....ups!   Da hat es Dich ja richtig eckelig erwischt. Da bin ich mit meiner Gehirnerschütterung, Prellung, Quetschung, Zerrung und der gebrochenen Nase ja noch richtig gut weggekommen!   

Wir wünschen Dir auf alle Fälle richtig gute Besserung und das alles wieder gut wird!   

Gruß, Stefan  


(Wieso verwende ich heute "richtig" so oft?   04:33 Uhr?)


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. November 2004)

....ach, hab was vergessen.   

Jemand ab Donnerstag Zeit ODER Lust auf ne REHA-RUNDE?   Wenn´s net regnet?!

Grüßle nochmal richtig   , Stefan  

 Smiletag!!  ​


----------



## Dignita (9. November 2004)

Wenn diese Woche so läuft wie heute geplant wurde, könnte ich dabei sein. Es ist abhängig ob auf meiner Arbeitsstätte auch jemals wieder eine Arbeit eintreffen wird.   

Morgen kann ich mehr sagen. Und wie es aussieht sind die Chancen nicht schlecht, allerdings wird es die nächsten Tage weiter schneien!


----------



## flocu (9. November 2004)

Also, ich muss gestehen, daß ich n Slick hinten drauf gezogen hab fürn Rollentrainer. D.h. ich fahr wohl so schnell nimmer mit.
Wenn dann bräucht ich nen neuen LRS, weil jedes Mal Reifen wechseln ist mir zu streßig...
Ich denk sogar ernsthaft drüber nach mir einen zu holen, aber erstmal will ich wissen was n guter Winterreifen ist, siehe auch hier...


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. November 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich muss gestehen, daß ich n Slick hinten drauf gezogen hab fürn Rollentrainer. D.h. ich fahr wohl so schnell nimmer mit.
> Wenn dann bräucht ich nen neuen LRS, weil jedes Mal Reifen wechseln ist mir zu streßig...
> Ich denk sogar ernsthaft drüber nach mir einen zu holen, aber erstmal will ich wissen was n guter Winterreifen ist, siehe auch hier...




WEICHEI!    Hätte noch eins, ein günstiges, 40,- damals....
Aber wenn das Wetter so ist..... naja, wenn trocken dann auf jeden Fall!  

Schlammrödeln....Reha-Runde....wo sind wir hingekommen? 

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## flocu (9. November 2004)

Hmmmmm!!!!
Wasn das fürn Laufrad?
Naja, eigtl. isses egal was es für eins ist, auf der Rolle. Einzig wichtig ist daß es n Hinterrad ist, für ne 8/9fach Kassette.

Würdste das denn verscherbeln wollen? Dann fahr ich auch weiter mit 

Hab mir schon überlegt, ob ich mir nen gescheiten neuen Satz kaufen soll, weil so n billiges hinteres Laufrad kostet halt auch seine 50Euro mit Versand. Das wär mir viel zu teuer für so n Schmarrn. Deshalb liebäugele ich schon ne ganze Weile hiermit. Wär halt schon ne fette fette Investition, nur um Gewicht zu sparen...

Also wenn Du Dein altes günstig abgeben würdest wär mir das viel lieber. Was willste denn dafür? Ist doch bestimmt schon alt und abgefahren. Da kannste doch nicht viel verlangen von nem armen Studenten (-;

Das wär natürlich ne top Sache!
Bis dann,

Florian


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. November 2004)

Was heißt "...alt und abgefahren..."? Das hat höchstens 100km drauf, bin nur zwei mal mit unterwegs gewesen, dann kamen die Mavic221 (die ich auch gleich verbogen habe).  
Eine 8´er war drauf und für 17,50 soll sie Deine sein......

Gruß, Setfan


----------



## flocu (9. November 2004)

(((
Ist gebongt!

Juchu 
Also dann, nächstes Mal wenns einigermaßen trocken ist bin ich mit am Start. 
Eventuell am Do Mittag/Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (9. November 2004)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> WEICHEI!    Hätte noch eins, ein günstiges, 40,- damals....
> Aber wenn das Wetter so ist..... naja, wenn trocken dann auf jeden Fall!
> 
> Schlammrödeln....Reha-Runde....wo sind wir hingekommen?
> ...



Hi Stefan,

könnte am Freitag evtl. ne Runde mitdrehen... Aber natürlich net wenn es schneit - ich bin nämlich ein Weichei, Schattenparker, Schönwetterfahrer, Bergaufbremser.................................. 
 

cu
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. November 2004)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> 
> könnte am Freitag evtl. ne Runde mitdrehen... Aber natürlich net wenn es schneit - ich bin nämlich ein Weichei, Schattenparker, Schönwetterfahrer, Bergaufbremser..................................
> 
> ...



...da sind wir uns ja einig!    Hoffen wir auf´s Wetter.

Grüße, der Softie


----------



## flocu (10. November 2004)

Fr wär ich auch dabei.
Nur 20% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit ((


----------



## cosy (10. November 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Fr wär ich auch dabei.
> Nur 20% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit ((



Hi flocu,

falls wir Freitags fahren, musst du allerdings a bisserl Rücksicht auf mich nehmen - hab nämlich ziemliche Knie-Probs  
Wäre also dann sozusagen ne Reha-Runde...  

Vielleicht bis Freitag!

Cu
Cosy


----------



## Dignita (10. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Morgen wird wohl nichts, oder doch? Ich habe Zeit. 
Und Freitag möchte ich auch dabei sein. Egal wie das Wetter wird. 
Bis bald!
Ciao


----------



## flocu (10. November 2004)

Ich würd lieber Fr fahren als Do.
Da isses Wetter besser und es passt mir besser in den Zeitplan 

@cosy:
Hauptsache fahren! (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. November 2004)

Heute hab ich Schdress und Drabbel und haufen Dinge zu erledschen..... 
Also würde es mir am Freitag auch perfekt passen. Hab zwar früh um 09.00 Zahnarzt, aber so früh wollt Ihr doch bestimmt eh nicht.   
Freue mich auf unserer REHA-RUNDE!   

Grüßle, Stefan   

PS von Yvonne.: Cosy, der Spinner hat endlich seine Zugmaschiene, könnten dann also auch mal "ALLE" eine REHA-RUNDE!


----------



## flocu (12. November 2004)

Wie schautsn jetzt aus mit Freitag?
Wann, wo, wer?
Ich wäre zu allen Schandtaten bereit!
So ab Mittag (-;


----------



## Dignita (12. November 2004)

Vorschlag: 14Uhr am Unteren Markt,vorm Schlecker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (12. November 2004)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: 14Uhr am Unteren Markt,vorm Schlecker?


ok!


----------



## cosy (12. November 2004)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> ok!



Dignita,

Stefan kann erst um 14.30 h - ich hoffe, dass ist ok für dich.

Bis dann!


----------



## Dignita (12. November 2004)

Ab 14:30 Uhr am Unteren Markt vorm Schlecker?! 
Ich warte dann dort.
Schön!


----------



## flocu (12. November 2004)

Bin dabei.

@Stefan:
Kann ich danach bei Dir das Laufrad holen bitte?
Oder bringst Dus gleich mit?

Wär mir sehr wichtig!
Danke!


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. November 2004)

Hallo Zusammen.
Nun ein paar Bilder der gestrigen REHA-RUNDE. SIe begann mit einem Platten, dann etliche Schaltungsprobleme, aber es hat Spaß gemacht!   

Und...... hat jemand morgen Nachmittag Lust und Zeit für eine REHA-RUNDE?


Gruß Stefan


----------



## flocu (13. November 2004)

Ich kann morgen leider net.

Hier mal das Höhenprofil von gestern und auch noch 2 andere von Leuten hier im Forum.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (14. November 2004)

Naja, schwach anfangen, kurz einbrechen und dann stark nachlassen, war ja nicht schlecht, oder?   

Bis zum nächsten mal, Stefan


----------



## masterali (14. November 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann morgen leider net.
> 
> Hier mal das Höhenprofil von gestern und auch noch 2 andere von Leuten hier im Forum.
> 
> Flo




wow respekt du hast aber nen niedrigen puls!    

Aber wie kann die Fahrzeit 2 :08 STD bei einer Fahrstrecke von 30km und einem fast 20er Schnitt?


----------



## flocu (14. November 2004)

@masterali:
Ja, ich hab auch Angst vor Knoblauch und feile jeden Morgen meine spitzen Eckzähne (-;

Naja, ich vergeß halt grundsätzlich den Bauchgurt...

Wegen der av speed, das ist echt komisch.
Der HAC selbst zeigt nämlich 17km/h average, 31km Strecke und 1:47h Fahrzeit an. Vor allem das mit der Fahrzeit sollte eigtl. net passieren...
Naja, auf die Werte braucht man net viel geben. Die werden anhand von den Daten, die alle 20 Sekunden gespeichert werden neu errechnet. Aber das Höhenprofil stimmt zumindest einigermaßen...

@Stefan:
Mensch, es geht doch drum Spass zu haben, hetzen tut man sich so schon genug. Ich fands spassig!


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, es geht doch drum Spass zu haben, hetzen tut man sich so schon genug. Ich fands spassig!  (ich doch och!!!)



....hab ich was anderes gesagt?   Finde das Höhenprofil nur eben sehr Lustig, aber man kann wenigstens sagen wir waren auf dem Berg!  
Also planen wir für nächstes Wochenende? Sonntag Nachmittag?  Wenn´s Trocken ist, von oben zumindest? Zeit wäre etwas egal, mir zumindest.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. November 2004)

Hm....Sonntag, wenn´s Wetter ist wie heute? REHA-RUNDE? Bin auch wieder verletzt, also REHA-RUNDE-EXTREM?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. November 2004)

JA HALLO....ist das geiles Wetter??  
Wie schaut´s aus, fährt im Laufe des Tages jemand mit?   

(SMS?)

Gruß, stefan


----------



## AndySaui (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
wie schauts denn Samstag mittag, so um zwölf bei euch aus? Jemand Zeit?
Grüße
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Dezember 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wie schauts denn Samstag mittag, so um zwölf bei euch aus? Jemand Zeit?
> Grüße
> Andy




 Lust schon, aber Nachtschicht!  
Habe dann am Dienstag und Mittwoch frei, wenn das Wetter passt wollte ich dann ne Runde drehen. (Hardtail testen, REHA-RUNDE) Wenn dann auch wer Zeit und Lust hat....  

Ich werde am Samstag an Euch denken und vom Biken träumen...  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (3. Dezember 2004)

Hätte beides Mal Lust denk ich. Wobei erstmal morgen das Winterzeug von Tschibo testen. Nach meinem letzten Ausritt vor n paar Wochen hab ich mich fett erkältet, das muss ja net sein...


----------



## flocu (3. Dezember 2004)

13h wär mir aber viel lieber morgen (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Dezember 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> 13h wär mir aber viel lieber morgen (-;



Ja und, hat sich was gefunden? Ich war im Gedanken bei Euch!   

Mal ne andere Frage, wie schaut´s eigentlich über die Feiertage aus? Jemand Lust dem "Streß" und dem fetten Essen zu entfliehen? Muß am 24. noch ne Nachtschicht reißen, habe aber danach Lust und Zeit......

....ach und nächsten Mittwoch? Müsste eigentlich mal wieder schrauben aber mein Feltchen schaut schon so traurig, hat seid Wochen kein Tagelicht mehr gesehen.  

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## flocu (5. Dezember 2004)

Ja, wir sind gscheit was gefahren.
Von Randersacker zum Sonnenstuhl, von da über den Lützelgrund Steinbruch weiter nach Theilheim. Ab Theilheim haben wir dann versucht die MTB Marathonstrecke von diesem Sommer nachzufahren, was aber aufgrund meiner mangelnder Orientierung ziemlich kläglich gescheitert ist 

Naja, zurückgekommen sind wir trotzdem, leider mit der Erkenntnis, daß Schlauch wechseln bei niedrigen Temperaturen sehr problematisch sein kann, doh.

Nächsten Sa wär ich wieder dabei.
Mi evt. auch
An den Feiertagen bin ich leider nicht in Wü.


----------



## AndySaui (6. Dezember 2004)

@flocu: Cool, dass du deine Fahrerdaten hier reinstellst! War ne geile Tour, dass mit dem Schlauch war halt ärgerlich, bin da auch ziemlich ausgekühlt und jetzt n bissl erkältet (oder wars vom Schlittschuhlaufen gestern..?) Samstag wird bei mir leider nichts , bin am Freitag in Marburg, Paaaarty. Wie schauts denn so am Freitag vormittag/mittag aus, jemand da? 
@votec: Feiertage bin ich in ABurg, Verwandschaft abklappern, werd mich aber melden wenn ich "im Ländle" bin.
Servus
Andy


----------



## flocu (7. Dezember 2004)

Tut mir Leid wegen der Erkältung
Wünsche gute Besserung.

Fr wär ich am Start


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.   

Nächste Woche wieder ne Runde drehen? Ich hab Dienstag bis Freitag Zeit, unter Umständen auch noch Samstag früh. Meldet Euch halt einfach.

Hab allerdings wieder Knieaua, wird also mal wieder Reha-Runde.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (10. Dezember 2004)

Mal was Anderes. Hätte jemand Lust dahin mitzufahren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144956&page=2

Ich bin schwer am überlegen, klingt ziemlich gut find ich...


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Dezember 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was Anderes. Hätte jemand Lust dahin mitzufahren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144956&page=2
> 
> Ich bin schwer am überlegen, klingt ziemlich gut find ich...



 .....f***, da habe ich Nachtschicht. Sonst wäre ich auf jeden Fall mitgefahren. Obwohl....mal schauen, vielleicht bekomme ich sie weg. Hätte dann sogar noch ne Mitfahrgelegnheit frei!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flocu (11. Dezember 2004)

Hehe Stefan. Daß Du da dabei wärst glaub ich sofort.
Vielleicht klappts ja noch.
Andy kommt auch mit.


----------



## AndySaui (13. Dezember 2004)

wolln ma hoffen, dass es nicht so kalt bleibt, sonst seh ich da schwarz! Den ganzen Tag will ich bei Minus-Graden ja auch nicht unbedingt draußen verbringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ihr, hat jemand Lust Mittwoch Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flocu (13. Dezember 2004)

Mittwoch evt.
Meine Schaltung ist leider wegen nem Stock verbogen, ich tu das Rad morgen mal zum King Bike und abhängig davon, ob die das ohne Ersatzteile hinkriegen kann ich fahren.


----------



## AndySaui (13. Dezember 2004)

hm, hab bis zwei uhr uni, sch* winterzeit!


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Dezember 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> hm, hab bis zwei uhr uni, sch* winterzeit!




...hm, bin lange nicht gefahren, müssen es ja nicht übertreiben!   

Grüßle....muß jetzt schlafen!


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Dezember 2004)

Nun, Bike wieder ganz? Werde so am (frühen) Nachmittag eine ruhige Versuchung wagen. Wenn jemand Lust hat......  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (14. Dezember 2004)

Ja ist angeblich bis 12h fertig morgen.
Was heisstn früher Nachmittag?
Ich bin bis ca. 13h Uni. Danach kann ich
Können von mir aus gern auch aufn Andy warten, wenn er um 14h fertig is.
Soll ja eh net so lang werden oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Dezember 2004)

Ja klar, postet mal noch schnell wann wir uns da treffen und dann...... bis morschen!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (14. Dezember 2004)

Also 14:30 Schlecker, ne?


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Dezember 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Also 14:30 Schlecker, ne?



Ja....*grins* kleine Schneerunde!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (15. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, muss absagen,
habs gestern beim Joggen wohl etwas zu gut gemeint und jetzt macht mein Kreuzband Probleme. Da ich im Moment noch an der Uni bin und nicht weiß´, wie das dann auf dem Rad ausschaut sag ich lieber ab. Bis Samstag dürft aber alles wieder klar sein. Euch viel Spaß!
Ciao
Andy


----------



## flocu (15. Dezember 2004)

shit, haben wir halt beide nimmer gesehen.
Naja, es war vor allem eins, kalt....


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Dezember 2004)

....ups, dann sag dem Kruezband mal liebe Grüße und gute Besserung!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (16. Dezember 2004)

hey, tut mir leid,
hatte natürlich auch eure Nummern nicht dabei, sch......


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Dezember 2004)

Hm, jetzt hab ich zwar von gestern böse Knieaua, aber wenn ich morgen mal Pause mache fahre ich am Samstag mit! (99%)    Wird zwar alles etwas eng, aber wat mut dat mut!
Wer fährt mit? Wie fährt wer mit? Fährt überhaupt wer mit?

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2004)

So, nun mal Butter bei die Fische. Sind wir morgen zu dritt....viert....? Wie wollen wir fahren, treffen wir uns und eiern dann zusammen runter? Oder habt Ihr schon was geplant?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja, ich wär am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (17. Dezember 2004)

Bin auch dabei.
Wegen Auto:
Hab zwar nur nen Zweisitzer, das heißt ich kann nur eine Person mitnehmen, dafür können aber alle Räder bei mir rein (Kastenwagen). Falls wir nur zu dritt sind, wäre natürlich ein Wagen besser, falls jemand so viel Platz hat?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## SteveLorenzios (18. Dezember 2004)

sodalla vollstänigkeitshalber mal ne kleine rückmeldung das ich von der reha wieder zurückbin.. mitn biken wirds wohl noch ne weile dauern bis wieder richtig gefahrn wird bis dahin fahr ich mal lieber alleine und langsamer bzw auf net so abgelegenen wegen usw.

sodalla ich bin wieder von der reha in bad windsheim zurück.. 

was gibts neues!? 

theo. net so viel auser das mirs soweit schon besser geht und die medizinische trainingstherapie bzw krankengymnastik recht sehr gut half.. (aber bei weitem noch nicht alles 100%ig) 
jetzt gehts halt mit ambulanten training weiter 
mim radln war seit dem unfall am 22.10 bis heute nix.. auch kein ergometer 
dafür training an den geräten auch für die beine und die sehen wieder gut aus  

was gibts sonst noch!? eigentlich nix mehr auser das ich wohl nun wieder öfters hier bin.. den überblick hab ich eh schon verloren (über 4000 neue beiträge seit dem letzten mal vor 5 wochen) 

anbei noch paar schwarz-weiss-bilder von mir und ich trau fast zu sagen ich hab grössere schrauben intus wie die meisten am bike haben  


zu den bildern: 

1. bild (von rechts): nochmal der fixateur mit den jeweiligen schrauben dann der cage der den bwk 11 und 12 verbindet mit 4 schrauben (bleibt immer drinnen) und dahinter der wirbelkörperersatz.. nachdem da meines wissens die bandscheibe entfernt wurde (ganz oder nen teil weis ich net) sollen wohl die beiden szusammenwachsen (bin mir aber net ganz sicher) 

2. bild (von llinks): (bild aus ner ct-aufnahme) zeigt nochmal den fixateur.. durch die ct-bedingte nur gezeigte ebene sieht man hier jetzt die ersten 2 schrauben vom fixateur (länge ca 40 - 50mm) und des schwarze is der *stahlbolzen* der da gerade dann anfängt 

3. bild (von hinten): (röntgenbild) zeigt meine wirbelsäule wenn man von hinten draufsieht.. das senkrechte ist der fixateur mit jeweils oben und unten 2 schrauben (macht hier 4) der vom bwk 11 bis zum l1 eingebaut ist und somit den kaputten bwk 12 (brustwirbelkörper) entlastet 
der fixateur wird nach ca 9 monaten spätestens entfernt 
das was nach rechts abgeht ist der cage der auch später drinnen bleibt und somit den bwk 11 und 12 fixiert 
in der mitte zwischen den fixateur is so nen kleines teil zu erkennen.. des is meines wissens nen wirbelkörperersatz.. genaueres kann ich auch net zu sagen


----------



## AndySaui (18. Dezember 2004)

wow, 
war das geil, hat echt was gebracht, (vor allem muskelkater im arm?!?!)
So n hübscher steinbruch wär in würzburg auch ganz gut angebracht, oder?
@steve und @flocu
euch beiden gute besserung!
Wer ist denn so über die Jahre in Würzburg? -bin auf jeden Fall nach Silvester sicher da, davor wohl eher nicht.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2004)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> wow,
> war das geil, hat echt was gebracht, (vor allem muskelkater im arm?!?!)
> So n hübscher steinbruch wär in würzburg auch ganz gut angebracht, oder?



So, bin jetzt nach der Nachtschicht aus dem Koma erwacht und muß auch sagen das es absolut geil war. Nur leider musste ich so zeitig weg.    War heute Nacht schon in Versuchung das Bike aus dem Auto zu holen und noch etwas zu üben. Im Office vom Schreibtisch und so....  



			
				AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> @steve und @flocu
> euch beiden gute besserung!



@Steve....von mir auch gute Besserung und @flocu...? Hab ich was verpasst? Sah er nicht gestern noch recht Fit aus?  



			
				AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn so über die Jahre in Würzburg? -bin auf jeden Fall nach Silvester sicher da, davor wohl eher nicht.
> Gruß
> Andy



Also ich werde schon versuchen die Tage etwas zu fahren, wenn auch kurzfristig.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Dezember 2004)

@flocu....jetzt hab ich da was zu Dir gefunden. Sende Dir mal hiermit erwas Mitleid und Wünsche Dir gute Besserung. Falls Du noch was brauchst....kann Dir meine Krankenschwester schicken.  

Gruß, Stefan  

Ach, Fotos sind auch gleich online!  
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/20223


----------



## flocu (19. Dezember 2004)

@andy:
Also oben am Erlabrunner Käppele gibts auch n paar nette Stufen in so nen Graben, von denen ich mich damals die meisten net getraut hab.
Und da in Höchberg im Wald geht doch auch einiges.

Ich wurde übrigens mit so ca. 6 Stichen am Kinn genäht, waren 2 Stellen.
Und der eine Zahn war n wengle locker, der wurde geschient.

Könnte aber wieder fahren (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Dezember 2004)

Ho..ho..ho.....

Um mal mittelfristig zu planen... Am 26. zufällig jemand nicht im Weihnachtsstreß?    Hab da dann frei und würde gerne etwas gegen für die Body-Dings... naja, eben biken.  

Wann wäre egal, Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (23. Dezember 2004)

So,
fahr jetzt erst mal über die Feiertage nach Aburg und bleib da ein paar Tage, über Silvester bin ich wieder hier und meld mich sobald was geht.
Euch allen ein paar Schöne Feiertage und falls wir uns vorher nicht sehen sollten einen guten Start ins neue Jahr. 
Bis bald
Andy
Achja: Fettverbrennung macht man bei lockeren Ausfahrten mit einem Puls von etwa 60-65% von Hmax................


----------



## flocu (23. Dezember 2004)

Also ich könnte so zwischen 28.12. und Sylvester fahren. Im neuen Jahr nach ner Skiwoche erst wieder ab 10.1.

Wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten!
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laurin03 (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi!
Dieser Zeitraum hört sich gut an! Würde mich auch mal einklinken.
In welcher Ecke trefft Ihr Euch denn? Muss mich allerdings nach längerer Pause erst wiedermal eingewöhnen!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## demon_ofdirt (24. Dezember 2004)

Aloha,
klar hab ich bock, trifft sich gut ma die trails um wü kennenzulernen-
da ich demnächst auch dort bin- ja denne lasst ma wat hörn
nette grüße- frohs fest


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Dezember 2004)

Bestünde die, wenn auch geringe, Möglichkeit das sich morgen, den 26.12.,  jemand zum körperlichen betätigen auf dem Fahrrad, sollte es nicht regnen, findet? Zeit wäre kurzfristig fest zu legen. Die zu fahrende Strecke ebenfalls. Wenn sich die eine oder andere Person durch diese Worte angesprochen und zu selbigen in der Lage fühlt, bitte ich um Antwort in diesem .......


Ach Quatsch, was soll´s....morgen biken?   

Gruß Stefan


----------



## demon_ofdirt (25. Dezember 2004)

puh morgn etwas kurzfristig- ansonstn ma gerne- ma bescheid sagn


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Dezember 2004)

Ok, dann eben morgen?   

Mal im Ernst. Meine Pläne haben sich leider kurzfristig geändert.   Habe jetzt also viel Zeit zum Biken. Jemand Lust und Zeit?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Dezember 2004)

Trotz zunehmend bescheidener werdendem Wetter hat es wieder richtig Spaß gemacht! Die Reha-Runde.... 
Hoffe nur Du bist gut zu Hause angekomme! 

Wie schaut es am Donnerstag aus, jemand Lust und Zeit? Oder fahrt Ihr alle erst wieder nächstes Jahr?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. Dezember 2004)

joa hehe .. bin sogar noch sehr gut heimgekommen..

der döner und die cola haben wunder gewirkt.. lief danach sogar richtig gut =)

wurde zwar recht dunkel ab der autobahnbrücke aber wenn man die strecke eigentlich auswendig kennt läufts schon


----------



## flocu (29. Dezember 2004)

Ja, bei mir schauts so aus, als würd ich erst wieder im neuen Jahr fahren |-:
Hab Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber, und ich sag dazu nur: das ist der größte Schmarrn auf dieser Welt.
Werd was schreiben, wenn ich wieder fit bin.

Ich wünsch euch allen nen guten Rutsch sowohl ins neue Jahr als auch beim nächsten Downhill!

Flo


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Dezember 2004)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber......
> Flo



Ja dann mal gute Besserung! Werd wohö morgen wieder alleine fahren müssen.....   

Allen nen guten "Rutsch" und ein frohes neues Jahr! 

Gruß, Stefan & Familie


----------



## AndySaui (30. Dezember 2004)

servus,
bin immer noch in aburg fahre aber heute wieder zurück, von mir aus könnten wir morgen mittag gerne noch eine runde drehen?
Ansonsten an alle guten Rutsch und @flocu gute Besserung!
Ciao
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Dezember 2004)

@Andy

Na Klasse, war heute eine Runden drehen.   
Ich muß am 01.01. ab 04.00 Uhr arbeiten und da ja "Jahreswendfeier" ist (naja, sitzen allein zu Hause  ) und ich warscheinlich nicht sehr zeitig in´s Bett gehen werde.... äh, will mich Mittag etwas hinlegen und dann durch machen. Wenn ich Mittag noch biken gehe dann sehe ich am ersten noch ..... Steigerung von Schei§e(?) aus! 
Nächste Möglichkeit wäre dann am sechsten.   

Gruß, und vie Spaß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Januar 2005)

Hallö, zusammen. Gut gerutscht?   

Wie schaut´s nun am Donnerstag aus? Kleine Runde, gegen 11:00 Uhr?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (3. Januar 2005)

prinzipiell ja aber wetter sieht recht bescheiden aus bisher..
aber wenn dann die ecke bei mir hier außen


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen....

Wie schaut´s am Sonntag aus? Schon was vor? Machen wir wieder mal ein "Familientreffen"? Reha-Runde?    Zeit....wieder gegen Mittag?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (5. Januar 2005)

Mal schauen ob der Drüsenschmarrn endlich weg ist bis dahin.
Dann gern.


----------



## AndySaui (5. Januar 2005)

Hab die letzte Zeit längere Touren im Spessart gemacht, jetzt ist mein MTB krank: Kette hustet, Schaltwerk knirscht, Kurbel klemmt (  ), und Hinterrad platt (naja, ok....).
Bin gerade dabei wieder ordentlich mit dem Rennrad Kilometer zu sammeln, aber Sonntag dürfte was gehen, bis dahin dürft ich auch meinen Patienten wieder hinbekommen.

Bis dahin

Andy

PS: Es sei denn votec fährt morgen nur auf Teer..........so bis Kitzingen?.................Späßle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Januar 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Es sei denn votec fährt morgen nur auf Teer..........so bis Kitzingen?.................Späßle!!!



  Kitzingen, ok, aber auf Teer? Lass mich dann von Dir und Deinem RR ziehen!   
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Dirt-N00b (7. Januar 2005)

giebt es auch jemanden der dirt im höchberger wald fährt???


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2005)

Dirt-N00b schrieb:
			
		

> giebt es auch jemanden der dirt im höchberger wald fährt???



Klar gibbet es die! Fahr mal Sonntag Nachmittag in die Sandgrube, da treffen sich immer ein paar Typen vom Bikestore. Ich fahr auch hin und wieder gern mal dort vorbeir, zum "zuschauen"!   

Ansonsten, an den Rest der Welt, Sonntag gene 11:00 jemand Lust?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (9. Januar 2005)

wir fahren am sonntag um 14 uhr hier in sommerhausen.. falls jemand intresse hat melden


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> wir fahren am sonntag um 14 uhr hier in sommerhausen.. falls jemand intresse hat melden



Nachmittag will ich was mit meiner Familie machen, werde jetzt eine Runde drehen. Fahrt vorsichtig, schön Gruß an alle und viel Spaß!

Stefan


----------



## Bassi.s (9. Januar 2005)

hallo,
dachte ich frag das einfach mal euch, ihr kommt ja hauptsächlich aus wü.
hab gelesen dass am 20.6 ein marathon in wü is. mainfranken-marathon.
gibts da vielleicht ne homepage auf der es informationen gibts oder so?
bin für informationen echt dankbar, will da mitfahrn  
viel spass beim biken heut bei dem wetter!
ciao bassi


----------



## SteveLorenzios (9. Januar 2005)

einfach hier mal immer wieder vorbei schauen http://www.rsg-wuerzburg.de/


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2005)

Bassi.s schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> dachte ich frag das einfach mal euch, ihr kommt ja hauptsächlich aus wü.
> hab gelesen dass am 20.6 ein marathon in wü is. mainfranken-marathon.
> gibts da vielleicht ne homepage auf der es informationen gibts oder so?
> ...



Der ist am 05.06. und zu finden auf der von Lorenzios geposteten Seite unter "Termine". .....will da auch mitfahren!   

Nächsten Sonntag muss ich nicht arbeiten, wenn´s Wetter passt, jemand Lust auf eine Runde? 


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Sonntag muss ich nicht arbeiten, wenn´s Wetter passt, jemand Lust auf eine Runde?



 NIEDERSCHLAG   

Menge  0 l/m²   
Risiko  1 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  73 %   



Also, sonnig und trocken! Werde gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen wollen....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (16. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Also, sonnig und trocken! Werde gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen wollen....


Kann es sein, dass du heute morgen um 10 an der Talavera an mir vorbei gefahren bist? War mir nicht sicher, hab noch gerufen, aber da warst auch schon weiter...


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Januar 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass du heute morgen um 10 an der Talavera an mir vorbei gefahren bist? War mir nicht sicher, hab noch gerufen, aber da warst auch schon weiter...



...und ich dachte schon die "Stimmen" kehren wieder!   

Ja gut, aber war geil! Klare Luft, Sonne, Reif überall.... war gegen eins wieder zu Hause. (mit Reif auf dem Kopf zur Freude meiner Frau!)

Werde am Dienstag Vormittag noch eine kleine Vor-der-Arbeit-Runde drehen, so knapp zwei Stündchen. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat...   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fallie (16. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute ich bin Anfänger und suche zum biken in Würzburg und Umgebung jemand zum fahren. Kenne bis jetzt nur den Steinbruch sonst NIX. Also wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo und hier noch was geht bitte melden.   

DANKE für eure Hilfe


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Januar 2005)

fallie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute ich bin Anfänger und suche zum biken in Würzburg und Umgebung jemand zum fahren. Kenne bis jetzt nur den Steinbruch sonst NIX. Also wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo und hier noch was geht bitte melden.
> 
> DANKE für eure Hilfe



Ja, Strecken gibt es hier eigentlich schon einige. Schließ Dich einfach mal mit an und fahr mit uns mit.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!   

So, nun wollen wir mal die 24h von München in Angriff nehmen! Suche noch Leutz die Lust und Laune hätten mit zu fahren. Wir streben ein vierer oder noch besser achter-Team an, warum auch nicht gemischt, Cosy?   Wir sind warscheinlich schon zu dritt! Das wir nicht auf´s Potest fahren ist uns schon klar, aber mit einem mindestmaß an Ehrgeiz, so wie jeder kann, .... man muß das einfach mal mitgemacht haben! 

Also, ihr da draußen.....!?

Gruß, Stefan   

www.sog-events.de


----------



## Wellblech (21. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen, 
kleiner tipp von mir. nach den 24h in münchen sollte man die beine nicht hängen lassen. kommt doch mal am 16.07 nach külsheim. wie sind nur ca. 40 km   von würzburg entfernt. gleich hinter tauberbischofsheim. bei uns findet das 2.12.-stunden-mtb-rennen statt. seht mal auf fv2003-fck.de nach. kurze anreise,super stimmung,niedrige startgebühr,geile strecke und 1a verpflegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Januar 2005)

Wellblech schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> kleiner tipp von mir. nach den 24h in münchen sollte man die beine nicht hängen lassen. kommt doch mal am 16.07 nach külsheim. wie sind nur ca. 40 km   von würzburg entfernt. gleich hinter tauberbischofsheim. bei uns findet das 2.12.-stunden-mtb-rennen statt. seht mal auf fv2003-fck.de nach. kurze anreise,super stimmung,niedrige startgebühr,geile strecke und 1a verpflegung.



Jo, Danke für den Tip schon mal, habe da evtl. schon Urlaub. Wir werden sehen!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (25. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> So, nun wollen wir mal die 24h von München in Angriff nehmen! Suche noch Leutz die Lust und Laune hätten mit zu fahren. Wir streben ein vierer oder noch besser achter-Team an, warum auch nicht gemischt, Cosy?   Wir sind warscheinlich schon zu dritt! Das wir nicht auf´s Potest fahren ist uns schon klar, aber mit einem mindestmaß an Ehrgeiz, so wie jeder kann, .... man muß das einfach mal mitgemacht haben!
> 
> ...


Tja, Bock hätte ich ja 1000%ig aber die Sache findet doch wohl bestimmt an einem We statt, oder? Da hätte ich nämlich wieder das übliche Problem...


----------



## SiscoSan (25. Januar 2005)

@Votecstöpsel: Wer ist denn eigentlich die Betreuung?


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Januar 2005)

@ Andi: Ja klar am WE, sonst könnte der Rest der Manschaft ja net!   24. - 26. Juni...

@ Sisco: Betreuer macht im Moment unser allseits bekannter, 24h Erfahrener und München getesteter Spargel-Racer-Marathon-aber-nun-Audi-fahren-müssender-SteffenScott.   

@ alle....also ein Platz ist auf alle Fälle noch frei, und zur Reserve jemand zu haben wenn einer abspringt wäre auch net schlecht!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (25. Januar 2005)

Bock hätt ich auch, aber zu teuer |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Januar 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Bock hätt ich auch, aber zu teuer |-:



Hm, naja, .... aber am Wochenende weggehen .... Essen, Disco .... ist auch nicht günstiger.   

Und da ich nicht in die Disco gehe, fahre ich eben nach München. 

Wir sehen uns in Wü....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (25. Januar 2005)

[email protected] Sisco: Betreuer macht im Moment unser allseits bekannter schrieb:


> nanana,das geringe gewicht hat so seine vorteile an einigen bergen
> wobei das bei münchen eher irrelevant ist
> da habe ich vor den leuten echt respect die 4er doer weniger fahren udn single speed und starrgabel
> denn sowas hab ich auch gesehen,welche mit starrgabel und singlespeed,das sind aber die ganz harten


----------



## cosy (25. Januar 2005)

Hi Stöpsel,

kaum ist man ein paar Tage im Urlaub, schon schmiedet ihr hier so wilde Pläne!!!!
Ich würde in München ja glatt mitfahren, hab aber Konzertkarten für Rammstein- OpenAir in Berlin - findet blöderweise am 24.6. statt... und ich glaub fast net, dass ich am Tag drauf in der Lage bin Rad zu fahren   
Wie sieht es eigentlich dieses Jahr mit dem RSG-Marathon aus? Fährst du mit? Ich würde mein Enduro gerne mal ans Marathonfahren gewöhnen    

Bis bald!

Cosy

PS: Grüße an Yvi!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Januar 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> .....Rammstein- OpenAir in Berlin....



...oha, bekommt man da net Kopfweh?   



			
				cosy schrieb:
			
		

> .....Wie sieht es eigentlich dieses Jahr mit dem RSG-Marathon aus? Fährst du mit? Ich würde mein Enduro gerne mal ans Marathonfahren gewöhnen
> 
> Bis bald!
> Cosy....



...ja klaro! Das ist doch für einen WÜ´er ein Muß. Sind auch schon zu zweit, würden Dich gern mitnehmen!   



			
				cosy schrieb:
			
		

> ....PS: Grüße an Yvi!!!



Sie hat mitgelesen!   

Grüß, Stefan  


@Steffen: Ist eben Dein Markenzeichen geworden!


----------



## Bassi.s (27. Januar 2005)

hi,
suche auch biker aus der nähe von wü, wohn in uffenheim und fahr normal am frankenberg und muss da immer allein fahrn also wenns da noch n gleichgesinnten gibt, der da rumfährt und net allein fahren will, dann meldet euch! ach fahre so n cc/tour mix, mit nem 10cm tourenfully.
mfg bassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiscoSan (28. Januar 2005)

mal ne frage - wer ist samstag/sonntag gewillt ein bisschen schnee unter die stollen zu bekommen? die tour könnte man dann mit einem glühwein beenden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage - wer ist samstag/sonntag gewillt ein bisschen schnee unter die stollen zu bekommen? die tour könnte man dann mit einem glühwein beenden.



Lust schon, nur leider muß ich morgen und am Sonntag von 05.00 bis 18.00 Uhr arbeiten!   
Habe den Furz am Sonntag um 03.30 Uhr mit dem Rad zu Arbeit zu fahren! 
60 km, wer Lust hat....   

....aber am ersten und zweiten Februar hätte ich Zeit. Auch gern mal eine "Nachtfahrt"   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SiscoSan (29. Januar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber am ersten und zweiten Februar hätte ich Zeit. Auch gern mal eine "Nachtfahrt"



Bin dabei, aber leider nur im Geiste. Da stecke ich wieder im lieben München und werde dort ein bisschen durch die Isartrails blasen - mit Stirnlampe


----------



## AndySaui (29. Januar 2005)

Sonntag hätt ich Zeit! So um zwölf? Ich stell mal was rein!
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bassi.s (3. Februar 2005)

hi,
fahr am samstag nach würzburg zum biken. könnt ihr mir n paar strecken empfehlen? bin auf der suche nach n paar schönen singletrails und technisch weng anspruchsvollerem. sagt einfach wos grob liegt, dann komm ich schio zurecht  
mfg bassi


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ihr zusammen.

Nun bin ich seid drei Woche trocken und habe vor am Samstag eine "REHA"-Runde zu drehen. Wenn jemand Lust und Laune haben sollte.... wenn´s net regnet!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SiscoSan (9. Februar 2005)

ich bin dabei - falls es nicht regnet. 

SCHNEE ist KEIN REGEN!


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Februar 2005)

SiscoSan schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei - falls es nicht regnet.
> 
> SCHNEE ist KEIN REGEN!




Cool... wann und wo?


----------



## AndySaui (10. Februar 2005)

na toll!!! war die ganze Woche alleine unterwegs und jetzt wo sich mal wieder was zusammentut muss ich arbeiten........  
Wie schauts denn so ab Montag bei euch aus?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Februar 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> na toll!!! war die ganze Woche alleine unterwegs und jetzt wo sich mal wieder was zusammentut muss ich arbeiten........
> Wie schauts denn so ab Montag bei euch aus?
> Gruß
> Andy




....Montag, vor der Arbeit, wollte ich schon ne kleine Runde drehen.   
So gegen 10.00 oder 11.00.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte vor am nächsten Mittwoch, Nachmittag evtl.... jemand Lust?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (21. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich hätte vor am nächsten Mittwoch, Nachmittag evtl.... jemand Lust?
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



tjo, eigentlich müsste ich mal wieder auf mein sträflich vernachlässigtes Rennrad drauf, aber bei dem Wetter geht da wohl weiter nix. Mittwoch könnte ich. Würde gerne mal die Tour Zell - Käppele - Retzbach - M-Weg - Veitshöchheim fahren, dauert aber schätzungsweise 3-4 Stunden, Wieviel Zeit hast du denn, oder hast du frei?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Februar 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Würde gerne mal die Tour Zell - Käppele - Retzbach - M-Weg - Veitshöchheim fahren, dauert aber schätzungsweise 3-4 Stunden, Wieviel Zeit hast du denn, oder hast du frei?
> Gruß
> Andy



...och Zeit schon, aber bin seid der Krankheit nicht mehr gefahren. Kondition?    Schauen wir mal.... Wann wäre es denn? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (21. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...och Zeit schon, aber bin seid der Krankheit nicht mehr gefahren. Kondition?    Schauen wir mal.... Wann wäre es denn?
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Also ich hab Feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerien! So um 12?


----------



## flocu (22. Februar 2005)

huhu
ich leb auch noch
das am Mi klingt ja nett (-;

Bis heut Abend weiß ich, ob ich mitfahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2005)

Also bis zwölf werde ich es net schaffen, aber ab 14.00 Uhr sollte es machbar sein. Könnte auch in den Abend reinfahren. Macht einfach mal nen Tipp.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (22. Februar 2005)

ja dann machen wir doch einfach um zwei am brückenbäck aus. Mal schaun wie weit wir kommen, auf jeden fall wirds verdammt viel schnee geben!
Bis denne
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> ja dann machen wir doch einfach um zwei am brückenbäck aus. Mal schaun wie weit wir kommen, auf jeden fall wirds verdammt viel schnee geben!
> Bis denne
> Andy




Ok, dann bis morgen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Februar 2005)

So, ich war schneller aufgetaut als mein Bike!   

War ne geile Tour und wir haben sogar Spuren eines extrem scheuen Vertical-männchen auf der Pirsch im Wald gesehen! (Bild)   

Gruß, Stefan   

...mehr Bilder dazu im Album!​


----------



## AndySaui (24. Februar 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...mehr Bilder dazu im Album!​



hm...sind leider keine! Aber hübsche Tour wars, schade dass keiner einen Kilometerzähler hat, der angibt, wieviel von der Strecke wir im Tiefschnee geschoben haben   
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> hm...sind leider keine! ....Gruß
> Andy



...ging leider gestern nicht!   

Wartungsarbeiten - bald wieder da - Mehr Infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154116​
...aber sie folgen noch, versprochen! 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (25. Februar 2005)

Ja, war ne dolle Idee, das am Mittwoch.
Und die Strecke war ja wirklich schön abwechslungsreich.
Ich bin jetzt sicher wieder öfter dabei. 
Also nachdem ich nen neuen Umwerfer hab. Der ist nämlich schlichtweg abgebrochen auf dem Radweg, wie auch immer....

Gruß
flocu


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Februar 2005)

....ja so viel Pech hatte ich nicht, aber die ketzten Meter war sie vorn und hinten eingefroren. Ich konnte nicht mehr schalten. Dann im großen Gang meine Gasse hoch.....   

Grüßle, Stefan

....Dienstag? Mittwoch?


----------



## AndySaui (5. März 2005)

Ich gratuliere mir hiermit den 500. Eintrag geschrieben zu haben.

Wars auch schon.

Grüßchen

Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr´s.

Gratuliere Dir auch und mir zum zweiten 500´ertsten Post!    

So, ich habe mich, im Rahmen meines "Trainings" endlich dazu durchgerungen mit dem Bike (zumindest einfach) zur Arbeit zu fahren. Also ließ ich mich von Frauchen zu Arbeit bringen und fuhr dann am nächsten Morgen um 05.30 mit dem Bike zurück. Abgesehen davon das es -11°C hatte, Schnee lag und dunkel war, ist es richtig geil gewesen. Aber 30km durch den Wald im tiefen Schnee waren in diesem Moment nicht wirklich lustig.    Hatte Eiskristalle an der Eismaske, am Helm, Handschuh, an allen Stellen wo die Klamotten Atmungsaktiv sind, an den Stellen wo der Atem sich den Weg nach hinten sucht, Raureif am ganzen Bike (außer an der Sigma).... Es war Schei$kalt! So eine Tour freilwillig am Nachmittag, ok, aber nach der Arbeit wenn man nur noch in´s Bett will.....    War in diesem Moment nicht wirklich eine gute Idee.   Also mit dem "Arbeitswegbiken" warten bis der Schnee weg ist und wieder nur an den freien Tagen biken.

Gruß in der Hoffnung auf Tauwetter, Stefan   


.....oder sollte ich das Bike heute wieder mit auf Arbeit nehmen?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (8. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen...

Wie schaut´s am Freitag Nachmittag oder Samstag früh aus? Wenn´s net regnet, jemand Lust und Laune auf eine REHA-RUNDE?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr.

War heute im Stadtwald unterwegs und muß sagen das die Schotterwege, die auch von den Joggern genutzt werden, eine einzige Eisfläche sind. Habe mich auch gleich hingelegt.   
Wollte wegen der Schlammschlacht nicht auf den Singletrail, aber der war noch "relativ" gefroren und ließ sich trotzdem ganz gut fahren.

Außerdem hat sich mein Schichtplan geändert und habe Sonntag frei, also...
REHA-RUNDE am Sonntag Vormittag/Mittag?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. März 2005)

So, war also mit den Mädels und Jungens vom Bikestore eine Runde drehen. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke für die Tour!    ...und 56km in zwei Stunden zehm Minuten, war mal wieder nötig!   

So, dann bis zum nächsten mal....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (17. März 2005)

fahren die zur zeit mi oder sa?
wieviel waren da so dabei?

würd da auch gern ma wieder mitfahren
v.a. bei den temperaturen im moment!!
mit t-shirt und kurzer hose (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. März 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> fahren die zur zeit mi oder sa?
> wieviel waren da so dabei?
> 
> würd da auch gern ma wieder mitfahren
> ...




Also im Moment noch Samstag um 13.00 Uhr. Ich war heute arbeiten, aber ich versuche Montag oder Dienstag ne Runde zu biken.

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. März 2005)

Ja das war ja wieder ein Wetter......   

Also war heute Familien-Grundlagen-Training angesagt!    ....selbst die Kleine schläft jetzt richtig gut!   

Grüßle, bis zum nächsten.... Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. März 2005)

Hab mich da mal etwas "verfahren"....   

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/108909/cat/500/page/1


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. April 2005)

Hallo, Ihr da draußen....

Wie schaut´s heute, später Nachmittag mit ´ner kurzen Runde über´s Erlabrunner Käppele aus?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Hellracer (4. April 2005)

wo bist du denn da oben rumgefahren, wegen den drops, die kenne ich ja noch garnicht, war das raum würzburg?
mfg Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] Ct (4. April 2005)

was verstehst du unter normal????
warst du schonmal in Höchberg? da gibt es ein paar coole drops.
War vor zwei Wochen da aber es war scheiß Wetter. Könnten uns ja mal dort zum Biken treffen.


----------



## Hellracer (5. April 2005)

Würde ich sau gerne machen, da reden wir in zwei drei monaten drüber, hab mir die schulter ausgekugelt, deswegen muss ich morgen erst mal ins krankenhaus. Freitag op und dann 10 wochen pause mit biken. 
ich komm auf dich zurück, 
 bis dann, mfg Benjamin


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen...

Wie schaut´s am nächsten Dienstag aus? Hat wer Lust auf ne Reha-Runde Vormittag?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (15. April 2005)

Hallöle.

@votexstoepsl
Wie gefällt es eigentlich deinen Kindern in dem Anhänger (bzw. gefiel)?
Ich habe nämlich einen Zwerg mit knapp 2 Jahren und sie bleibt in dem Kindersitz nur sehr unfreiwillig sitzen. Wenn es der Kleinen in nem Anhänger nämlich gefallen würde, dann könnte ich vielleicht die Mutti dazu auch zum "Radln" überreden.   

Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch schönes Wetter und guten "Tritt", oder so.  

Gruß Steff

P.S.: Eure HP ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. April 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöle.
> 
> @votexstoepsl
> Wie gefällt es eigentlich deinen Kindern in dem Anhänger (bzw. gefiel)?
> ...




Also unsere saß anfangs etwas widerwillig drin, aber sie war ruhig!    Sie schaut sich die Gegend an und schläft auch schnell ein. Ist allerdings nur Radweg drin, sobald es uneben wird beutelt es sie richtig drin rum. Aber zum Grundlagentraining geht es wunderbar!    Wenn wir alle zusammen fahren, dann eh langsamer und auf dem Radweg. Funktioniert perfekt.....

Kindersitz mögen wir aus Gründen der Gewichtslage und der Sicherheit wegen nicht. Der Hänger ist für uns die perfekte Lösung. 
Wenn Du "Mutti" überreden kannst dann können wir gern mal zusammen "Testfahren".   

Gruß, Stefan & Familie


----------



## steff-vw (16. April 2005)

Moin.

Ich werde mal versuchen die "Mutti" zu überreden. So ne kleine Radweg tour mit ner anderen Familie wär scho net schlecht.   
Vati würde sich gerne auch mal bei den großen Ausfahrten mitfahren. Wenn es bei mir zeitlich klappt.
Ich arbeite auch im Schichtdienst und da kommt es vor, das ich bei der Kleinen ihrem Mittagsschlaf (so halb 12 bis 2) fahre. Ich laß bei Gelegenheit mal was von mir hören.
Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (16. April 2005)

Ja cool... Familientour ist meist mal nach Sommerhausen oder Ochsenfurht, dann ein Kaffee oder so und gemütlich zurück.   Ohne Mutti fahren wir dann aber auch mal schneller und weiter.    Mit Hänger geht auch 30´.

Ich arbeite allerdings auch viele, viele Schichten und muß auch fahren wenn ich frei habe, aber bin spontan und schnell erreichbar.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (18. April 2005)

Muh

Ich bin wieder fett dabei. Fahr fast jeden Tag, wenns net regnet, also meldets euch, wenn ihr nen Mitfahrer sucht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. April 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Muh
> 
> Ich bin wieder fett dabei. Fahr fast jeden Tag, wenns net regnet, also meldets euch, wenn ihr nen Mitfahrer sucht.




....ja Du Drops! Samstag fährst an mir vorbei ohne zu Grüßen!   

Bis denne mal, Stefan


----------



## flocu (19. April 2005)

ehrlich??
Ja, ich erinner mich dunkel.
Hab irgendwo mal überlegt: "Isser das?, Issers nicht?"
Aber ich weiß scho gar nimmer wo das war...

Aber dann hast Du ja auch net gegrüßt, sonst hätt ichs ja gemerkt, oder?
Nix für ungut,

Flo


----------



## flocu (19. April 2005)

btw
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162332

Damit wären Di und Mi ja schon verplant, hehehe


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. April 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich??
> Ja, ich erinner mich dunkel.
> Hab irgendwo mal überlegt: "Isser das?, Issers nicht?"
> Aber ich weiß scho gar nimmer wo das war...
> ...




Alte Mainbrücke, mit der ganzen Familie!    Aber Du hast mich nicht angeschaut    sonst hätte ich schon genickt!    

Gut, .... und biken mit dem "Brand"... ne danke, lass mal. Aber Donnerstag Nachmittag evtl.?

Grüüüüßle, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (20. April 2005)

Servus Miteinander.

Ich hätt da ma 2 Fragen an Euch.
1. fährt jemand von Euch nach am Sonntag nach Sulzbach?

und 

2. is scho mal einer von Euch bei den Jungs von der RSG Würzburg mitgefahren? Die fahren glaub ich Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr ab dem Bikestore in der Sanderau.

Hätt mich mal interessiert, so als "Anfänger" ,der ein bischen Anschluß sucht.  

Grüße und schönes Wetter natürlich   
Steff


----------



## flocu (20. April 2005)

@votec:
Do Nachmittag klingt sehr gut, da fahr ich sowieso 100pro!

@steff:
Bikestore Treff ist sehr zu empfehlen.
Die machen normal auch 2 Leistungsgruppen, also für jeden was dabei.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. April 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Miteinander.
> 
> Ich hätt da ma 2 Fragen an Euch.
> 1. fährt jemand von Euch nach am Sonntag nach Sulzbach?...



Also ich bin am WE in Nürnberg, trainieren wegen 24h in München.



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ...und
> 2. is scho mal einer von Euch bei den Jungs von der RSG Würzburg mitgefahren? Die fahren glaub ich Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr ab dem Bikestore in der Sanderau.
> 
> Hätt mich mal interessiert, so als "Anfänger" ,der ein bischen Anschluß sucht.
> ...



...und die Leute vom Bikestore sind sehr zu empfehlen. Wie schon gesagt machen die zwei Leistungsgruppen und da kannst Du Dich auf alle Fälle mal melden. Es lohnt sich!

Gruß, Stefan   

PS.: Wegen Donnerstag... Alles war perfekt, nur der Umwerfer passte nicht. Muß da erst mal was impro.....


----------



## flocu (20. April 2005)

Wie jetzt, Umwerfer passt nich?
Fahr einfach ohne (-;
So mach ichs scho seit 3 Wochen. 

Der is mir ja abgebrochen, als ich das letzte Mal mit euch gfahren bin.
War dann erst zu faul zu bestellen und dann hab ich den falschen bestellt (down swing). Jetzt müsst aber bald der richtige kommen (-;

Erstaunlicherweise hab ich den net groß vermisst. Ich finde sogar man könnte sich zumindest ein Kettenblatt sparen. Wie die Rennradler, das sind schlaue Leute (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (20. April 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt, Umwerfer passt nich?
> Fahr einfach ohne (-;
> So mach ichs scho seit 3 Wochen.
> 
> ...



Ja Du nun wieder. Aber sag nicht das Du immer noch......   

Bin jetzt durch die ganze Stadt gedüst.... nüscht!   

Aber gut, würde mal vorschlagen wir treffen uns morgen alte Mainbrücke? 13.00 Uhr und touren mal ein/zwei Stündchen. Aber wirklich nicht lange, muß noch einiges Erledigen!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (20. April 2005)

Servus.

Welche Seite? Am Vierröhrenbrunnen?
13 Uhr paßt. Denke ich schaff das. Wie erkenn ich Dich eigentlich?? Oder meinst Du bist der Einzige, der in Vollmontur da steht.  

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.  

@votecstoepsl
Wenn Du morgen keine Zeit hast, brauchst Dich net hetzten. Dann fahren wir ein anderes mal. No problem.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (20. April 2005)

Bin auch da!
Und ich bring noch den ayv mit (hat hier schon n paar ma geposted).
Wir wollen zwar so richtig lang fahren, aber da werden wir uns schon irgendwie einig.

Freu mich!
flocu


----------



## steff-vw (20. April 2005)

Servus.

Bin schon mal gespannt auf Euch. Meine Frau denkt imer ich bin der einzige "Bekloppte", der immer auf die Kiste will.  

@votecstoepsl
Ich hab meine Frau wenigstens schon mal dazu gebracht, einen Helm zu kaufen, auch wenns nur der vom Aldi ist. Aber imerhin schon mal ein Schritt Richtung "Ich fahr mit der Family mit".  

C U morgen.

Steff


----------



## steff-vw (22. April 2005)

Servus.

Danke für die nette Ausfahrt heute. Ihr habt mir mal aufgezeigt, wo meine Schwächen liegen. Wer hätte gedacht, das nasser Waldboden einen so auslaugen kann.  
Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt mich mal wieder, auch wenn ich Euch ganz schön eingebremst hab.

In VHH bin ich dann alledings doch vom Bike gestiegen. Habs nicht aus eigener Kraft nach hause geschafft. Da hab ich mich wohl etwas übernommen.  

Nächste Woche bin ich auf Lehrgang und komm nicht an einen PC ran. Aber wenn ich wieder daheim bin, meld ich mich wieder.
So long.  

C U
Steff


----------



## flocu (22. April 2005)

Also der ayv und ich habens uns noch so richtig gegeben heut 
Nachdem uns Votec am Schenkenturm verlassen musste und Steff aufm M-Weg in Retzbach sind wir noch nach Karlstadt weiter. Dann aufm Rückweg über die Karlsburg und auf den groben Spuren des Marienwegs übers Erlabrunner Käppele. Ab Erlabrunn dann aber Radweg, weil wir schon ziemlich platt waren (-;

Im Übrigen hat sich Steff sehr gut gehalten, wie ich finde, vor allem dafür, daß er noch net so lang dabei ist.

Das nächste Mal wirds auch nimmer so ne ultra lange Tour, versprochen (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2005)

Jo, war kurz aber cool.   

Ic habe dann auch noch den Umwerfer bekommen. Zwar nur Deore, aber bevor ich morgen ohne fahr... 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (22. April 2005)

Hi.

Danke für das "kleine" Kompliment. Ihr wart aber auch dehr nachsichtig mit mir.
Ihr habts Euch aber auch kräftig gegeben. Was hast n Du für nen Tacho-Ding? Damit kannst Du Dir so n Höhenprofil-Diagramm auslesen? Is ja cool. Is ja sehr informativ so n Ding. Da kann man wenigstens direkte Vergleiche mit anderen Strecken ziehen.  

Bin beim nächsten mal auch wieder gerne dabei. War ne nette Sache. Vorausgesetzt, ihr wollt mit so nem halben "hinkebein" fahren.  

Viel Spaß beim radln am Wo-Ende. 
Ich bin mir übrigens noch net sicher, ob ich am Sonntag nach Sulzbach fahr. Naja, 30 km müßt ich eigentlich ja schaffen. Und nächste Woche muß ich ja nur an nem Tisch sitzen und mit nem Regler spielen.

Bis bald mal wieder.
Steff


----------



## flocu (23. April 2005)

Der Tacho isn HAC4, der kann scho n bissl was (-;

Steff, zum Thema "Hinkebein". Es war echt net so, daß wir hätten warten müssen, du hast dich ja auch ordentlich reingestreßt ((-;
Aber selbst mit Warten, wäre das kein Problem gewesen. Es geht ja in der Gruppe net darum nen neuen Streckenrekord aufzustellen. 
Du solltest am Besten das nächste Mal ein bissl aktiver das Tempo bestimmen und net denken, daß Du uns damit zur Last fällst. Dann biste am Ende net so fertig und wir sind auch garantiert net grummlig.

Nächstes Mal, wenns net unmittelbar vorher geregnet hat zeig mer Dir sowieso erst mal den Stadtwald. Der macht richtig Spass und da kommt mer net gleich auf so viel hm.

P.S.
30km schaffste locker
Bis Zellingen warns für dich ja scho 45km! Und das zu nem großen Teil bergauf oder im Wald auf schlammigen Singletrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (23. April 2005)

Servus.

Ihr habt mich zum Einstand ja auch gleich so richtig ran genommen.  

Als wir vor Retzstadt den Berg hoch gefahren sind, meinte ich zum G., das irgendwas schwer geht. Das Bike rollte nicht so wie sonst. Heute beim putzen hab ich es gefunden. Die untere Bremssattelschraube hatte sich etwas gelockert und der Sattel war schräg. Dadurch hat die Scheibe am Sattel geschliffen.  

Wegen morgen hoffe ich auf trockenes Wetter. Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock auf Dauerregen. Weichei halt!!  

Wenn ich mal öfter mit Euch fahr, dann halt ich bestimmt auch länger durch. Es hat ja Spaß gemacht!  

Wir hören uns.
Bye Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2005)

So, bin jetzt auch wieder in WÜ. 
Waren heute, in Vorbereitung für 24h München, drei Stunden um Nürnberg unterwegs. Dort ist ja auch eine richtig geile Gegend zum biken.   

Wir sehen uns, Gruß Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (24. April 2005)

Servus.

Also ich hab heut das CC-Rennen in Sulzbach hinter mich gebracht. Erfreulicherweise bin ich nicht letzter geworden.  So Mittelfeld über die 30km.
Ich denke ich war mit meiner Leistung zufrieden und das Training am Donnerstag war genau richtig dafür.   Die Wege waren genauso feucht und steil und diesmal hatte ich mehr kraft in den Beinen.

Ich würd ja auch gern mal die Gegend um Nürnberg erkunden, weil ich morgen dahin fahre. Zu nem Lehrgang die ganze Woche. Nur leider kann ich mein Bike nicht mitnehmen.  Dort gibt es bestimmt auch schlammige Anstiege und tiefe geflutete Traktorspuren.

Also bis bald und viel Spaß diese Woche.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Also ich hab heut das CC-Rennen in Sulzbach hinter mich gebracht. Erfreulicherweise bin ich nicht letzter geworden.  So Mittelfeld über die 30km......



Glückwunsch!   



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ich würd ja auch gern mal die Gegend um Nürnberg erkunden, weil ich morgen dahin fahre. Zu nem Lehrgang die ganze Woche. Nur leider kann ich mein Bike nicht mitnehmen.  Dort gibt es bestimmt auch schlammige Anstiege und tiefe geflutete Traktorspuren.
> 
> Also bis bald und viel Spaß diese Woche.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Ja, echt geile Gegend. Aber es ist mehr so sandiger Boden, relativ trocken. Hatte es mir schlimmer vorgestellt. (Bilder im Album)

Solltest Du es Dir anders überlegen, melde Dich da....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1865327#post1865327

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. April 2005)

@ all die hier schon mal posteten!!!   ​
Hallo Ihr da draußen.   

Wie schaut´s am Samstag aus? (...nicht zu spät) Habe frei, aber leider nur am Samstag.
Wäre toll wenn mal wieder was zusammen kommen würde... Also mehr als einer...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (27. April 2005)

Servus,
 lebe noch....versuch gerade ne leichte Erkältung auszukurieren, damit ich am sonntag zum henninger-turm antreten kann. Sieht also schlecht aus, was Samstag angeht. Allerdings geht ab Mittwoch wieder was, dann ist mein MTB auch wieder fit (ich hoffentlich auch).
Grüßchen
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (27. April 2005)

hi leute,
ich lese schon seit einiger zeit hier mit, mich würde doch mal interssieren wie ihr fahrt?  wie lange die touren so sind und zu wievielt?

kommt man als nicht ganz so fitter mtbler mit?

nur zum vergleich ich bin letztes jahr das mainfraenkische radevent mitgefahren, habe 3 stunden gebraucht. kann ich mich da trauen bei euch mitzufahren  ?

gruß


GOOD RIDE


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. April 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ...... kann ich mich da trauen bei euch mitzufahren  ?
> 
> gruß
> 
> ...



Ja aber klar doch, wir nehmen jeden mit! Ich komme am Samstag auch wieder aus der Nachtschicht und werde da auch keine Bäume ausreisen. Ich will einfach nur fahren. Wo, wie ist dabei relativ!
Mal sind es 20km, mal 50km und wenn es ganz schlimm wird (selten!) auch mal mehr. Dauer ungefähr drei Stunden, je nach Lust, Laune und Wetter.

Komm einfach mal mit.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (28. April 2005)

will am samstag nach stadelhofen mir ein switch ausleihen, wann wollt ihr starten,bzw wo startet ihr immer?

gruß Tobias


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. April 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> will am samstag nach stadelhofen mir ein switch ausleihen, wann wollt ihr starten,bzw wo startet ihr immer?
> 
> gruß Tobias



Ich würde gern gegen Mittag fahren damit ich Nachmittag noch etwas Zeit für die Familie habe, und treffen, treffen wir uns immer mitte alte Mainbrücke oder am Schlecker a. d. Marktplatz.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (28. April 2005)

gegen mittag ist seeehhhhrrrrr dehnbar 

start:
12.00?
13.00?
14.00?

ankunft bis ca.?

;-)


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. April 2005)

nachdem ja letzten samstag keiner gefahrn ist und ich allein rumgegurckt bin werf ich wieder den termin eigentlich identisch in raum:

treffpunkt: gasthof anker am  main, sommerhausen (für die faulen unter euch da ist auch ein parkplatz für die mit auto anreisen müssen)
uhrzeit: 13 uhr
fahrzeit: nach belieben
location: oberhalb sommerhausen - ochsenfurt und je nach lust, laune, zeit, wetter ausdehnbar


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. April 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> gegen mittag ist seeehhhhrrrrr dehnbar
> 
> start:
> 12.00?
> ...



Eher so 10.°° oder 11.°° und dann nicht länger als drei Stunden.   

& @ Steve... das wird mir zu spät, will mir den Nachmittag noch frei halten. Und letzten Samstag war ich doch in Nürnberg.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (28. April 2005)

hi votec, 10.00 ist zu früh schaffe ich nicht
an steve ginge auch 14.00? muß leider anfahren da von uette alleine schon 30 km einfach dann bräucht ich nichts mehr zum biken 
ist das in sommerhausen leicht zu finden? schicke mir mal die genaue straße dann komme ich mit navi und finde es auch sicher 
gruß tobias


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. April 2005)

fährst die b 13 von würzburg richtung ochsenfurt und fährst die 2. ausfahrt von sommerhausen raus .. dann die abfahrt runter.. rechts.. wieder rechts auf den radweg und immer richtung gasthof anker.. kann man nicht verfehlen und ist bekannt
wenn die b13 vorbeifährst erkennste den schon.. wer den verfehlt schick ich zum optiker   

ne 13 uhr wär mir lieber habs nun überall für 13 uhr angekündigt


----------



## cosy (28. April 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gern gegen Mittag fahren damit ich Nachmittag noch etwas Zeit für die Familie habe, und treffen, treffen wir uns immer mitte alte Mainbrücke oder am Schlecker a. d. Marktplatz.
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Hi Stefan,

hier meldet sich mal wieder ein gaaaaaaaaaaanz seltener Gast.   

Bin zur Zeit auch wieder kräftig am biken. Sind ja momentan ideale Bedingungen für mich - finde nämlich Schlammschlachten richtig klasse!
Mein Süßes hat auch schon ne echt nette Patina    Werde dann doch demnächst mal Würzburgs erste Bikewaschanlage ausprobieren...

Ach ja, weshalb ich eigentlich schreibe: ich fahre am Samstag auch, allerdings hab ich erst gegen abend Zeit    Wird also wieder nichts aus ner gemeinsamen Reha-Runde    
Die Marathonpläne stehen noch - bin allerdings noch immer nicht so richtig fit... Werde aber eh nur die kleine Runde fahren. 


@ SteveLorenzo: war auch am Samstag biken (Steinbachtal)!!! Hab allerdings auch niemanden getroffen...


Bis bald!

Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. April 2005)

bin am samstag bei uns in so och eibeltown r-acker gefahrn 
hab mich nich rausgetraut  


marathon hab ich mich auch angemeldet fahr auch erstmal die kleine.. 
die grosse kann man doch auch noch anhängen wenn man will oder? und wenn auch wurscht hauptsache heuer wirds was

irgendwer noch plände für morgen mit rr zu fahrn?


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> ................Ach ja, weshalb ich eigentlich schreibe: ich fahre am Samstag auch, allerdings hab ich erst gegen abend Zeit    Wird also wieder nichts aus ner gemeinsamen Reha-Runde
> Die Marathonpläne stehen noch - bin allerdings noch immer nicht so richtig fit... Werde aber eh nur die kleine Runde fahren...........
> Cosy



Naja, wenn ich den Nachmittag frei habe fahre ich auch gern Abends mit, wenn´s recht ist. 

Marathon... klar, kleine Runde. Für mehr müsste ich richtig trainieren und da fehlt mir die Zeit.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (29. April 2005)

Ich fahr auch am Sa, mir isses wurscht wo (-;


----------



## flocu (29. April 2005)

und wann is mir auch wurscht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch am Sa, mir isses wurscht wo
> 
> und wann is mir auch wurscht.(-;




Gut, warten wir mal noch auf Cosy und dann schauen wir mal!?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2005)

Gut, sollte sich Cosy nicht mehr melden.... wann? würde gern gegen 10.00 Uhr. (oder eben mit Cosy abends) Wie schaut´s aus?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (29. April 2005)

Hi Leutz.

Bin wieder im Lande und das scheiß Wetter in Nürnberg hat mich richtig bockig auf ne Runde biken gemacht. Bei mir schaut´s allerdings morgen net so gut aus. Früh muß ich mal zum Einkaufen und mittags wird wohl family angesagt sein. 
Wer biket den am Sonntag von Euch?? So 10 bis 13 Uhr oder so. Oder seit ihr alle noch k.o. vom Samstag auf die Pirsch gehen? :kotz: 
Werd wohl mal ein wörtchen mit meiner Chefin sprechen, aber bekanntlich hat sie die Hosen an.  

Ansonsten wünsch ich euch viel Spaß beim Biken.

P.S.: Kennt jemand ein gutes Kettenöl, -bzw.fett. Ich nehm immer des vom Motorrad. Kann ja eigentlich net schlecht sein, oder?

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. April 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Kennt jemand ein gutes Kettenöl, -bzw.fett. Ich nehm immer des vom Motorrad. Kann ja eigentlich net schlecht sein, oder?



ich nehm nur oil of rohloff und ich find das spitze


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> P.S.: Kennt jemand ein gutes Kettenöl, -bzw.fett. Ich nehm immer des vom Motorrad. Kann ja eigentlich net schlecht sein, oder?
> 
> Gruß Steff



Ich nehem auch Rohloff, aber Dynamics soll spitze sein. Wo man das auch immer herbekommt.   

Motorradkettenzeug... lass mal. Das Zeug ist auf andere Belastungen ausgelegt und Du bekommst es nicht mehr runter! (eigene Erfahrungen!  )

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (29. April 2005)

hi steve,
werde es morgen nicht or 15.00 schaffen, werde bei mir in der gegend mein bike bewegen.

Sonntag werde ich im von Heidingsfeld -Steinbachtal -Gutenberger Forst radeln.

fahrt ihr auch als mal unter der woche?

gruß

GOOD RIDE


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. April 2005)

nächsten 1 1/2 wochen auf jeden fall da ich urlaub hab..

abwechselnd mit mtb und rr aber wohl


----------



## flocu (30. April 2005)

Also 10 Uhr Alte Mainbrücke?


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Also 10 Uhr Alte Mainbrücke?




jo, wg. mir gern, M-Weg?

Stefan


----------



## flocu (30. April 2005)

z.B..


----------



## steff-vw (1. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Habe es heute leider nicht geschafft. Da ich gestern mittag kurzfristig eine kleine Runde drehen durfte, hatte sich mein Ausgang heute auf einen Ausflug mit meiner Tochter beschränkt. Wobei die auch mehr auf Feldweg steht, als auf Straße.  
Wie schaut´s denn bei Euch am Donnerstag aus. Wie soll eigentlich das Wetter werden am Donnerstag.Oder haben die Väter schon was anderes vor?
Ich hoffe ich kann mich Nachmittags absetzen und das Wetter bleibt trocken.
Also laßt mal was hören.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (1. Mai 2005)

sind heute von beach nach marokko gefahren, man geil gibt dort ja richtig geile trails, dachte steinbachtal und leinacher käppele wären das einzigste hier bei uns in der nähe.

der M-Weg wie muß ich mir den vorstellen?? so ähnlich wie in karlstadt am edelweiß??

man war das heute ein geiles wetter  habe aber leider auch die schlechtesten pommes seit langem gegessen- in marokko war irgendein feuerwehrfest.


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Mai 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ......der M-Weg wie muß ich mir den vorstellen?? so ähnlich wie in karlstadt am edelweiß??
> 
> .....



Hallo Zusammen. 

Edelweißweg? Sagt mir nicht wirklich viel. Aber der M-Weg.... geiler Trail von Würzburg bis Karlstadt, echt lohnenswert. Mußt einfach mal mitfahren.

Donnerstag? Ich habe Nachtschicht (wie immer), aber am späten Nachmittag wäre was machbar! M-Weg?    Schaun ma mal.....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cosy (2. Mai 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Edelweißweg? Sagt mir nicht wirklich viel. Aber der M-Weg.... geiler Trail von Würzburg bis Karlstadt, echt lohnenswert. Mußt einfach mal mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Hi ihr zwei,  

ich dachte immer Edelweiß = M-Weg....    

Leider hats mit dem gemeinsamen biken ja nicht hingehauen - bin übers Wochenende spontan weggefahren (deshalb auch kein Posting mehr).

Bin aber echt nette Trails im Elzbachtal gefahren  Hab auch gleich mir nen blinden Passagier dort eingefangen - meine erste Zecke in dieser Bikesaison...
 :kotz: 
Ich kann leider erst am Freitag wieder biken - muss vorher ein bisserl was arbeiten...
Also, wenn jemand Freitag fährt und nen Bremsklotz dabei haben will: einfach bei mir melden! 

Grüße,
Cosy


----------



## steff-vw (2. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Vatertag so von 10 bis 14 Uhr ne Runde zu biken? Würd ja auch gern Nachmittag fahren, aber da Streikt die Familie. Sorry votecstoepsl.
Vielleicht kommt ja trotzdem noch was zusammen. Und es Wetter hält bestimmt.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Mai 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr zwei,
> ........Ich kann leider erst am Freitag wieder biken - muss vorher ein bisserl was arbeiten...
> Also, wenn jemand Freitag fährt und nen Bremsklotz dabei haben will: einfach bei mir melden!
> 
> ...



Hallo Cosy....... und all die anderen auch!  

Also Freitag ist schlecht.    Ich fahre früh nach Kulmbach, Auto muß zur Durchsicht, aber ich werde mein Bike mitnehmen und in Kulmbach mal zwei/drei Stündchen fahren. ....muß ich dazu sagen das ich noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer im Auto habe?   

Allerdings habe ich ab Donnerstag URLAUB!    Vielleicht könnten wir dann auch Samstag oder Sonntag....? 

Schönen Abend noch, muß jetzt auf Arbeit..... Stefan


----------



## hotspice (3. Mai 2005)

ich weiß nicht ob das edelweiß in karschtd zum M-Weg gehört. ich kenne nur vom flugplatz zum edelweiß.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Mai 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen.....
> 
> Donnerstag? Ich habe Nachtschicht (wie immer), aber am späten Nachmittag wäre was machbar! M-Weg?    Schaun ma mal.....
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Nun, wenn´s Wetter hält, Donnerstag, später Nachmittag?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (4. Mai 2005)

Hi Stefan.

Morgen sind wir Väter wohl unter uns. Die anderen habenwohl keine Berechtigung Vatertag zu feiern  
Was ist denn bei Dir später Nachmittag? Vielleicht können wir beide ja ne Runde drehen. Ich hoffe allerdings, das das Wetter hält. Wenn es so wie heute Mittag wäre   

Meld Dich einfach noch mal oder schreib mir morgen ne sms. Meine Nummer hast Du ja hoffentlich noch.

Ansonsten viel Spaß und trockene Füße auf der Arbeit.

Gruß Steff

P.S.: Voraussetzung ist natürlich, das Du mit nem Anfänger wie mir radeln magst.


----------



## hotspice (4. Mai 2005)

hi
hätte morgen auch evtl zeit. schreibt mal rein wann ihr fahren wollt.


GOOD RIDE


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr. 

Ich werde jetzt erst mal schlafen gehen, bis elf, zwölf in etwa. Ich strebe zum fahren so 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr an. Ist das ok?
Werde dann gleich noch mal reinschauen was Ihr sagt und ob sich noch andere finden, ansonsten kurzfristig 0171/7111664.

Treffpunkt alte Mainbrücke vorm Herrn "Colonatus"? (ziemlich mittig, Fluß aufwärtige Seite)

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dignita (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr,

ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier. Habe auch ein paar Pausen einlegen dürfen   . Nun heißt es für mich sich wieder Bewegen, und dabei ein wenig Fitt werden.

Wenn jemand von Euch am Freitag und/oder Sonntag mit mir eine kleine Runde drehen möchte, das würde mich freuen. 

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Mai 2005)

........_hm_ 

Schlafen war zwar nix, aber würde dann sagen 13:00 Uhr auf der alten Mainbrücke?   

@ Dignita:  

Samstag? Selbe Zeit?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (5. Mai 2005)

Ik bin da.  

Bis dann.

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (5. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Ich hoffe das L. noch gut nach hause gekommen ist, da ich mich ja auch noch abgeseilt habe. 
Ich habe die Fahrt noch etwas ausgedehnt und bin zurück zur alten Mainbrücke über GÜ-Oberdürrbach-Grombühl-Stadt gefahren. War allerdings nicht mehr so anspruchsvoll. Obwohl nsch dem Waldweg NICHTS mehr kam.  Aber zum Glück hab ich ja ein Mountainbike.  
Wegen Wo-Ende oder nächste Woche muß ich mal schauen. Postet halt einfach, wann es losgeht. Ich werd mich dann schon einklinken, wenns paßt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Würzburger.

Ich hoffe das es unserem Sorgenkind wieder etwas besser geht. Noch gut nach Hause gekommen?

Ich "musste" mich auf der Heimfahrt natürlich mit einem RR´ler anlegen.    Mit um die 40km/h den Redweg entlang, dann Krampf.... aber man kann sich ja nix anmerken lassen!    Als er dann abbog... ich war schon etwas froh wieder langsamer fahren zu können.  

So, wie schaut´s jetzt am Samstag aus? Zeit wäre egal....    Wetter soll ja auch besser werden...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (5. Mai 2005)

Ja, wetter war doch schon top heut!
13h war uns leider zu früh, aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Am Erlabrunner Käppele war heut dick was los, irgendein Fest. Und niemand hatte Geld für ne Bratwurst undn Bier dabei, doh!


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Mai 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .....Am Erlabrunner Käppele war heut dick was los, irgendein Fest. ....



...ja Himmelfahrt halt.   

Ja und morgen? Vormittag wer Zeit? Gegen 10/11? ....oder Nachmittag, wann es eben nicht regnet!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Dignita (7. Mai 2005)

servus

ich bin langsam, aber sicher zuhause angekommen. und sofort ein eispack aufs gelenk.
für die nächste ausfahrt ziehe ich mal einen stollenreifer auf, der noch im keller sein dasein frisstet. aber selbst das wird mich nicht gerade schneller machen - ich versuche es! ich sollte mir allerdings erst einmal einige fahrtechniken aneignen.   

auf wiedersehen


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Mai 2005)

...tolles Wetter wieder, bin voll in den Platzregen gekommen!   

Aber gut, Sonntag, letztes mal bevor ich in den Urlaub fahre? Wenn es NICHT regnet....
Hat jemand Lust und Laune? 
Vormittag/Mittag, wegen Auot packen am Nachmittag!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (12. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Ist heute Nachmittag jemand rund um Wü unterwegs? So ab 16 Uhr?
Sonst muß ich alleine in der Gegend rum.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (12. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Also wir fahrn heut. 
Von 15:30 in Wü, dann um 17:30 wieder in Wü sein um jmd. abholen und dann noch so 2-3h. 
Route fällt mir hoffentlich noch was Schönes ein, aber Wald ist leider zu matschig denk ich. |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Ihr!   

Wir sind wieder zurück, zwar einen Tag eher, aber erholt!   

Wie schaut´s am Montag aus? Jemand Lust auf eine Feiertagsrunde? 

Egal wann!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (16. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Schön, das Du Dich in deinem Urlaub erholen konntest, Stoepsl.

Zum Thema Würzburg Marathon:
Fährt jemand von Euch am Mittwoch Abend die Streckenbegehung mit? Geht die über den ganzen Weg (also so 45km)? Ist die geführt?
Nur das ich mich mal so seelisch und körperlich drauf vorbereiten könnte.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (16. Mai 2005)

> Fährt jemand von Euch am Mittwoch Abend die Streckenbegehung mit?



ja



> Ist die geführt?



ja von der rsg


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen.

Heute war ich also 50 km auf Familientour mit Frauchen und Baby.    War eine echt schöne Tour.



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....Zum Thema Würzburg Marathon:
> Fährt jemand von Euch am Mittwoch Abend die Streckenbegehung mit? Geht die über den ganzen Weg (also so 45km)? Ist die geführt?
> Nur das ich mich mal so seelisch und körperlich drauf vorbereiten könnte.
> 
> Gruß Steff



...und *da* warst Du mit posten schneller.    Ich weiss zwar noch nicht genau wann es los geht (17:30?) aber ich bin zu 99% dabei. Klar geht sie über die komplette Strecke und ist geführt! 

Also sehen uns spätestens am Mittwoch, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (17. Mai 2005)

ist das morgen quasi?
Klingt sehr interessant


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Mai 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ist das morgen quasi?
> Klingt sehr interessant



Ja, morgen, Mittwoch!   

...ach und heute soll auch 17:00 was auf der Talavera losgehen? MTB-Tour oder so. Kommt ganzen Tag schon auf GONG. Werde wohl mal hin fahren mit dem Bike.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. Mai 2005)

wie kommt man überhaupt am gscheitsten von der city zum schraut und baunach?! also mit dem rad möglichsts hauptstraßen vermeiden wie nürnberger schweinfurter etc?

jemand nen tipp!? mir fällt grad nix gscheits /schönes ein


----------



## steff-vw (17. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Start ist Morgen 17.30 Uhr bei Schraud&Baunach. Würd mich freuen einige von Euch zu treffen. Dann muß ich net allein so hinter den Profi´s hereiern.
P.S.: Das aktuelle Streckenprofil ist jetzt online. Könnt ihr Euch mal anschauen.
Leider weiß ich net, wie man den Link hier postet. Aber auf der rsg-würzburg Seite findet ihr den passenden Link.
Also bis morgen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. Mai 2005)

hier die streckeninfo bzw profil:

http://rsg-wuerzburg.de/mainfranken_radevent/2005/steckeninfo/Hoehenprofil_MTB_Wuerzburg2005.gif

ich könnt so gegen 16:30 evtl am markt sein dann kann man gemütlich losradeln


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. Mai 2005)

hab mal etwas grips eingeschaltet:

innenstadt - valentin becker str. - seinsheimstr. - wittelsbacherstr. - zwerggraben - schadewitzstr. - maurmeier str. - dann über den fussweg bzw nen kleinen *trail* daneben hoch zum - am hubland - theodor boveri str. - sieboldstr. - würzburger str. - kitzinger str. aufn radweg - gerbrunn - und dann richtung louise pastoir str


----------



## flocu (17. Mai 2005)

@Votec:

muh!
Bist heut an mir vorbei gefahren!
Eingang Stadtwald kamste mir und meinen 2 Mitjoggern mit ganz vielen andern entgegen und hast auf Zurufen net reagiert! Schäm Dich 

Wie war das denn, bzw. was war das überhaupt?
Radio Gong??


Also ich werd morgen versuchen da mitzufahren, klingt sehr gut.


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Mai 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Votec:
> 
> muh!
> Bist heut an mir vorbei gefahren!
> Eingang Stadtwald kamste mir und meinen 2 Mitjoggern ....



Ach die "Votec-Schreier"?   

Hab ich als Spinner ebgetan.... passiert öfters an der Stelle.    Dachte dies bezog sich auf die Votecgabel an dem Canondale von unserem Führer!    Naja, Denkfehler, Mißverständniß! Hättest Ar$chloch, Wi..er oder einfach nur Stefan gerufen, ich hätte mich umgedreht!  

Das war so eine geführte Tour über den ADFC, der Weihnachtsmann vorne war der Führer. War echt toll. 35 km durch die Pampa, glaube man hat es uns angesehen. Der halbe Wald war dann in der Dusche!   

Ich hörte auf Radio Gong bei den Veranstaltungstipps was von einer MTB Tour, Treffpunkt Talavera, also schaute ich mal vorbei. Hat sich gelohnt!   

Gruß, stefan. Sehen uns morgen!


----------



## flocu (18. Mai 2005)

@votec:
Jo, an Stefan hab ich erst n bissl zu spät gedacht.
Naja, jetzt sind wir quit, mit einander übersehen (-;

Das mit dem Radio Gong hab ich hier gelesen, aber nachdem ichs eingeschaltet hatte kam da nix mehr, außerdem hatte ich scho Joggen ausgemacht.
Die Strecke musste uns ma zeigen, wenn sie was getaugt hat (-;


----------



## flocu (18. Mai 2005)

@Steve:
Gerbrunn ist ja n ordentlicher Umweg.
Ich würd das eher so fahren:
Vom Berliner Ring aus Richtung Laby, Fußgängerbrücke übern Stadtring, Gneisenaustraße bis Unterführung, gerade aus weiter auf Feldweg bis zur nächsten Unterführung. Da kommt man dann unterhalb vom Air raus und kann nun den Rest von der Nürnberger fahren, wo es ab der Brücke sogar nen Radweg gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Mai 2005)

So, habe mein Online-Problem hinter mir und bin auch wieder on!   

Die Runde gestern war ja mal geil, bin dann auf den Martathon gespannt mit den zwei fehlenden Steigungen.   

Bis dann mal, Sonntag evtl., Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Mai 2005)

and @Kerstin: 

....habe mein Bike geputzt!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (19. Mai 2005)

das kerstin wohl hier nicht ist   .. aber gut das das bike geputzt ist.. im gegensatz zu meinem   

hab die strecke mal geistig auf den luftbildern überflogen vom vermessungsamt und bekomm sie doch etwas zusammen und denke werde wohl am freitag (morgen   ) viell mal zumindest stellenweise fahren.. 

@ stefan oder auch der andere oder sonst welche   : wie wärs morgen? nachmittag so ca 14 uhr?!

ansonsten samstag steht wohl rr auf dem programm und sonntag   solls evtl regnen

fall jemand rr hier auch fährt kann er ja auch mal posten und wenn kerstin wohl auch mal mitfahren will /kann / sonst etwas wärs auch spitze dann hat man mehr motivation (etwas schneller / höher/ weiter zu fahren   wobei ich janich glaube das sie nochmal so langsam mit uns fährt)


----------



## steff-vw (20. Mai 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Also ich fand die Strecke auch recht nett. Knackig. Aber finden würd ich nur die Hälfte wieder. Wir sind ja fast an jedem Waldweg abgebogen.

P.S.: Das Mädel hat euch wohl beeindruckt!!  

Bis bald mal wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Mai 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> P.S.: Das Mädel hat euch wohl beeindruckt!!
> 
> ...



Ich kenne sie, bin schon öfters mit ihr gefahren!   

@Steven....

Muß doch ab heute wieder arbeiten!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (21. Mai 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Ich hätt da mal ne Trainingsfrage.
Ich habe mir zum besseren Training bzw. Fettverbrennung eine Pulsuhr gekauft. Jetzt hab ich in den Foren verzweifelt versucht, heraus zu bekommen, wo in etwa der Bereich der besten Fettverbrennung ist.
Die Formel für den MaxPuls hab ich schon geschnallt. 220 - Lebensalter, aber die schmeißen ja in den Foren mit Ausdrücken um sich, da mußt Du erst studieren ums des zu checken.  
Ich hab in der Anleitung zu meinem Hometrainer was von ner optimalen Fettverbrennung von 50-80% des maxPulses gelesen. Aber des erscheint mir recht wenig. Die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Pulsmesser sagte am Berg so was zwischen 160 und 170. Da wär ich ja voll drüber. Aber langsamer Treten will ich ja eigentlich auch net.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch ne Idee.

Mal schauen was das Wetter morgen so macht. Heute hab ich erst mal meine Beine ausgeruht. Bin wohl die letzten drei Tage zu hart zu mir gewesen.  

Gruß Steff

P.S.: Fahrt ihr nächsten Mittwoch nochmal die Streckenbesichtigung mit?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (21. Mai 2005)

wenn du eh beim marathon mitfährst haste nen gutschein für 15% ermäßigung für ne leistungsdiagnostik .. die würd ich an deiner stelle machen das mit 220 - alter ist so ungenau wie sonst noch was und bringt nich viel
nen laktattest ist noch die genauste methode da würd ich dann drauf aufbaun und dann kriegste bei der auswertung auch trainingstipps.. so lange würd ich noch warte bis das machen kannst

mh wegen mittwoch.. kommt aus wetter an .. wenns gut wird evtl.. mal hoffen das kerstin dabei ist    
bin gestern (fr) mal etwas die strecke nochmal gefahrne und werd sie wohl noch einige male fahren ist nicht so schwer die strecke wieder zu finden (70 - 80% denk ich mal sind kein problem)


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Mai 2005)

@Steve:

Bei mir haben sich die Pläne Richtung Sommerhausen geändert. Gesundheitliche Probleme kontra Grillen.  
 Wir bekommen Nachmittag Besuch. Ergo werde ich früh, gegen Mittag eine Runde drehen. Ich versuche auch mal die Mara-Strecke zu finden!   

Falls wer Lust hat..... einbfach melden. 

Sonntagsrunde, wie immer, um die drei Stündchen, Marathonstrecke entlang....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (21. Mai 2005)

strecke finden is nich schwer.. ist eigetnlcih recht leicht .. man verfährt sich ab und zu mal aber an sich recht leicht..
mit so-hausen macht nix werd wohl nicht fahrn da wetter ja bescheiden wird.. früh wohl ebenso da muss ich schlafen aber nächste woche solls besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Mai 2005)

So, war wieder beim GA-Training mit Baby und Hänger!    Die Kleine war bei den Wanderern wieder der Held.... 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (25. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Die kleinen sind immer der Held. Egal wo Du hin kommst.  

Fährt jemand heut aben nochmal die Streckenbesichtigung mit? Ich tu mir das nochmal an, da ich die Singletrails nicht finde. Bin die Strecke gestern mal halbwegs abgefahren, aber ohne Scout bieg ich immer falsch ab.  

Bis denn. Das Wetter paßt ja wenigstens.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Mai 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Die kleinen sind immer der Held. Egal wo Du hin kommst.
> 
> ...



...also ich habe immer noch meinen offenen Kiefer und versuche heute Abend auf Arbeit zu gehen. Mit viel Glück versuche ich am WE mal wieder zu fahren.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Superlight (25. Mai 2005)

Leider werd ich es zur Streckenbesichtigung nicht schaffen..........  

Meine Halsschmerzen plagen mich noch.........Außerdem will ich ja am 05. Juni fit sein...........  

Viel Spaß heute Abend..........


----------



## flocu (25. Mai 2005)

Muh
Wann isn des heut Abend?
Konnte letzte Woche leider net mit, weil mein rechtes Egg Beater im Arsch ist, drum würd ich das heut gern nachholen.
Top Wetter is ja auch


----------



## Superlight (25. Mai 2005)

17:30 h beim Schraud und Baunach Pavillion! In der Louis-Pasteur Str.!

Wär doch auch gerne dabei....... 

Guck's Du hier: www.rsg-wuerzburg.de (Streckenbeschreibung)

Gruß!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Mai 2005)

Halli Ihr!   

Aber Ihr könnt Kerstin einen schönen Gruß sagen und ich habe mein Bike geputzt!   

Viel Spaß Euch allen....

Stefan


----------



## Superlight (25. Mai 2005)

Meins ist noch komplett dreckig........... leider..........


----------



## steff-vw (25. Mai 2005)

Ich werd die Kerstin heut Abend mal fragen, ob sie mit euch mal eine "special" Runde dreht. Dann könnt ihr hinterher hecheln und sabbern.   
Ohne viel Zuschauer und mitradler. Dann habt ihr sie ganz für Euch!!  

Bis denn.
G Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (26. Mai 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd die Kerstin heut Abend mal fragen, ob sie mit euch mal eine "special" Runde dreht. Dann könnt ihr hinterher hecheln und sabbern.



und ??


----------



## Superlight (26. Mai 2005)

Wie war die Streckenbesichtigung am Mittwoch? Wetter war ja der absolute Hammer


----------



## steff-vw (27. Mai 2005)

Moin.

@Steve:
Sorry, hab nicht mit Ihr gesprochen. Sie kam zu spät und dann ist sie diesmal in der mittleren Gruppe mitgefahren.   
Hätt ich wohl diesmal auch machen sollen.  

Die Streckenfahrt war a bisl langsam und wir haben wieder viel ausgelassen, aber das mit dem Wetter war schon geil. Wenn des Wetter so beim Rennen mitspielt dann   .

Also viel Spaß bei dem Wetter. Ich werd jetzt mal das Bike quälen und ne Runde drehen. Meine Mädels sind beschäftigt und heut mittag ruft wieder Garten, Grillen und Planschbecken.  

Vielleicht geht was am Sonntag morgen??

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Mai 2005)

Morgen!  

Morgen? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (27. Mai 2005)

Also die in der mittleren Gruppe waren schon krass schnell unterwegs. Bin eigtl. durchgehend am Limit gefahren...

Gibts eigtl. noch ma ne Besichtigung?
Ich hab gestern beim Versuch die Strecke wieder zu finden 2-3 Probleme gehabt |-:

Naja, zur Not isses ja n Tag vorher ausgeschildert, da kann mans nomma fahren


----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. Mai 2005)

nein gibt keine besichtigung mehr waren ja schon 2 jetzt

bin die strecke gestern auch gefahren paar mal verfahren und paar ma etwas anders gefahren aber die strecke zu finden ist kein problem.. wer will der kann ja mit am samstag fahren


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Mai 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> ...... wer will der kann ja mit am samstag fahren



Jaja, würde schon gerne mitfahren, soweit es meine Naht erlaubt. Gerne recht früh, wegen den Temperaturen?   

Hatte zwar vor erst Sonntag... aber bin jetzt seid ..... 22.05.nicht mehr gefahren, und das kurz vor´m Marathon.    ICH WILL MAL WIEDER!!!!!

Also, vielleicht kommt was zusammen.

Gruß, Setfan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. Mai 2005)

wegen temperaturen ists kein problem.. stecke ist teilweise im wald da ists angenehm da kann man ja öfters mal ne pause machen

samstag hab ich genommen da sonntag regen angekündigt war das hat sich aber wohl wieder erledigt..a lso sonntag oder samstag .. 

steht wohl ehr sonntag für die marathonstrecke .. würd mir besser gefallen

samstag ne ganz lockere runde in so-hausen 


ich schmeiss jetzt mal einfach 

samstag 13.30 uhr am anker  

und

 sonntag 13 uhr randersacker mainparkplatz 

in raum


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Mai 2005)

......ja Sonntag klingt schon mal net schlecht. Nur Samstag dachte ich eher an 09.00 oder 10.00 Uhr, wegen weil ich mit meinen vielen Damen Nachmittag baden gehen will.   

Also ich würde mich morgen früh dann auch noch auf der Marathonstrecke tummeln, soweit ich die finde.   

Wie schaut´s mit den anderen aus? Cosy, flocu, superlight, steff, äh....  naja, alle eben.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. Mai 2005)

dann machen wir halt nur sonntag und zwar die marathonstrecke..

treffpunkt wenns geht etwas später so 
*13.30 uhr in randersacker aufn mainparkplatz
* 

morgen machen wir dann von meiner seite nix aus da ich dann evtl. ruhetag mach oder nachmittag allein ne megalockere runde dreh..

sonntag dann: marathonstrecke; bei randersacker find ich nen stück nicht und kurz vor gerbrunn auch aber ansonsten ist alles klar von meiner seite aus.. da kann ich das ja führn für die 90%bekannten teile .. rest sucht man sich mit andern leuten zusammen oder mit karte oder der nase nach (macht ja nix wenn nich alles 100% genau ist)

treffen dann am parkplatz .. über die landstrasse nach lindelbach und dann der einstieg bei der sternwarte in die marathonstrecke.. dann eimal rumfahren wieder bis lindelbach bzw zum ausklang durchs naturschutzgebiet in randersacker (was nicht dabei ist teilweise) und dann übern kartoffelturm etc wieder nach randersacker.. aber i hät da schon möglichkeiten

soweit die planung


----------



## flocu (27. Mai 2005)

Morgen is leider schlecht, am So wär ich am Start.


----------



## enasnI (28. Mai 2005)

flocu, dein Nick und deine Smileys sagen mir, dass es bei dir nach dem Erblicken meines Avatars bimmeln wird. <-:

Ich habe meine Sommerferien übrigens immer noch nicht verplant. Also falls mit Flowie und Ayv noch irgendwie was geht und ihr Bock auf eine Person mehr habt, sollten wir uns vielleicht echt mal irgendwie langsam treffen vorher.


----------



## steff-vw (28. Mai 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Heute morgen schaff ich leider nicht. Ich hatte gestern einige technische Probleme.
Bin die Marathonstrecke gefahren und im Wald im Lützelsgrund - Platten!  
Wär ja nicht weiter schlimm, hatte ja einen Ersatzschlauch dabei. Aber ...
Adapter für Sclaverandventil verloren, beim Schlauchwechsel die Pfoten aufgeschlagen, am Ersatzschlauch das Ventil abgerissen, weil die sche.. Pumpe nicht genau paßte!!  

Das Ende vom Lied - mit dem Fahrrad zum Edeka in Randersacker "gewandert" und Frau angerufen. Voll Bullshit also!!

Jetzt muß ich erst mal los ziehen und nen Satz Schläuche kaufen!! Ich hab die Schnauze richtig voll..  

kleiner Tip noch zur Marathonstrecke. Laßt nen anderen vor fahren. Außer ihr wollt aussehen, wie Spiderman nach nem Unfall. Voller Spinnweben.  
Ne Heckenschere wär a net schlecht. Die Singletrails wuchern ziemlich stark zu!

Trotzdem viel Spaß. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. Mai 2005)

da hilft nur eins:  schläuche mit autoventil kaufen; ventilbreite messen; geeigneten bohrer  mit der breite des ventils +0,5 mm besorgen; passenden bohrer das alte ventilloch aufbohren und gut entgraten (grossen bohrer oder senker) das der schlauch nicht aufschlitzt und dann mit autoventilen fahren die man ganz leicht selbst und an der tanke aufbohren kann


----------



## steff-vw (28. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Aufbohren hab ich mir auch schon überlegt und wieder verworfen, weil die Felgenflanke recht steil abfällt und die Kontermutter nicht sauber aufliegen würde!!

Tour Morgen:
Ich würde gerne M-Weg ab Vhh richtung Karlstadt fahren. Da ich nur mal bis Retzbach dabei war kenn ich mich nicht unbedingt aus. M-Weg scheint mir bei dem Wetter besser zu sein wie die Marathonstrecke. Da ist man mehr im Wald!!  

Ich würde sagen so 10 halb 11. Ich würde in Vhh dazustoßen, da ich zum Frühstücken bei meinen Eltern in Vhh bin. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand dazu käme. Tour sollte so 3-4 Stunden sein. Wir müssen es bei dem Wetter ja nicht übertreiben.

Also alle mal auf´s Bike. 

Bis dann.
Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. Mai 2005)

kontermutter ist egal die braucht man normal eh nicht.. wenn die angezogen ist ist die chance grösser das ventil abzureisen.. ich hab meine eh nur leicht drauf und ziehse etwas an um den schlauch besser aufpumpen zu können bei luftlosigkeit im schlauch

wie gesagt morgen halb 2 ( 13.30 uhr) randersacker marathon meinerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (28. Mai 2005)

Kontermutter ist mehr als nur überflüssig, des stimmt.
Naja, ich würd morgen auch lieber was Anderes fahren. Die Marathonstrecke hängt mir grad schon n bissl zum Hals raus. 

M-Weg nach Karlstadt wär n Plan, das dauert wenigstens gscheit lang


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Mai 2005)

Jaja.... 

So, ich war heute auf der Strecke unterwegs. Bis auf zwei/drei mal habe ich die Strecke NIE gefunden!!!   

Ich weiss net, in der Ecke von Würzburg finde ich mich einfach nicht zurecht.   

Wenn ihr morgen nicht nochmal auf die Piste wollt dann werde ich Vormittag eine Runde mit einem Anfänger drehen. M-Weg? Schatzi will Nachmittag in´s Bad, und da will ich schon mit.
Alleine finde ich die Marathonstrecke eh net!   

Also für Nachmittag plant mich mal nicht ein, aber wenn wer Lust hat früh gemütlich etwas M-Weg... einfach mal melden.... oder doch MArathonstrecke....? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (28. Mai 2005)

Servus.

Mir geht´s wie Flocu. Jedes mal die Marathonstrecke geht einem langsam auf den Geist. Außerdem ist der M-Weg wesentlich besser geschütz vor der Sonne.  

Also ich starte morgen so 10 halb 11 ab Vhh und will so bis halb3 - 3 in Greußenheim sein. D.h. ich fahr dann wohl ab Zellingen irgendwie da rüber. Ob wir vorher nach Karlstadt oder nur bis Zellingen sieht man ja dann. Hängt von der Zeit ab.  

Also wenn ihr/Du um 10 in Würzburg starten würdet, könnten wir uns um halb11 in Vhh am Steg treffen. Oder halt ne halbe Stunde ehr.

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren??  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Mai 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Oder halt ne halbe Stunde ehr.
> 
> Wer hat Lust mitzufahren??
> 
> Gruß Steff



Also wir fahren 09:00 hier los, oder sagen wir kurz nach neun. Müssen noch Klickies anschrauben.
Überleg es Dir mal, vielleicht gabeln wir Dich in VHH auf.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (28. Mai 2005)

Das wär ja klasse. Ist zwar ne halbe Stunde zu früh, aber des werd ich hoffenltich noch hin bekommen. Ich muß nämlich meine Frau und die Kleine der Schwiegermutter überlassen. Und Frauen und ihre Schwiegermütter   

Aber so ab halb/dreiviertel 10 in Vhh wär o.k.  
Fahrt halt net so schnell.   Meine Telefonnummer müßtest Du ja eigentlich noch haben. 

Gruß Steff.


----------



## flocu (29. Mai 2005)

Also da sag ich nur: count me out!

Bin grad heimgekommen und muss nu erstma pennen (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (2. Juni 2005)

Servus Mädels.

Hat jemand Bock heut Nachmittag n bisl Marathonstrecke zu fahren?
Werd wohl so halb 5 - 5 loseiern.
Werd Lust hat mal melden.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Superlight (2. Juni 2005)

Hab gestern mit dem Orga-Team gesprochen! Die haben schon ein Teil ausgeschildert.....

Leider kann ich nicht mit machen   Ich habe eine Innenminiskusverletzung und muss wohl erstmal aussetzen   

Euch allen aber einen tollen Marathon und viel ERFOLG


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juni 2005)

Servus.

Ja es ist teilweise schon ausgeschildert. Ich bin am Dienstag Abend schon mal ein Stück gefahren und war ganz überrascht, das schon viele Schilder da waren. Aber noch nicht alle!! Manche Singeltrail abzweige waren nicht beschildert.

Mal schauen, hab eigentlich vor, heute mal (fast) die ganze Strecke abzufahren. So 4 Stunden, wenn ich meine Schaltung noch hin kriege. Die einstellerei kotzt mich nämlich langsam an. Mal springen die mittleren Ritzel und ein anderes mal geht der 9. Gang nicht rein.   

G Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Juni 2005)

.....ich werd morgen nach der Arbeit noch mal eine Runde drehen. Nach 18:00 Uhr.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (3. Juni 2005)

Moin.

Ich bin gestern mal die ganze Marathonstrecke gefahren, (ohne irgendwelche Berge auszulassen). Des is scho richtig knackig!!  
Falls es aber am Wo-Ende noch regnen sollte, komm ich mit meiner 3-Stunden Planung nicht mehr hin. Gestern hab ich 3:02 h gebraucht. Hab mich allerdings auch zweimal verfahren und mußte wieder umdrehen. Außerdem hab ich 2 kleine Pausen gemacht. Vielleicht klappt´s ja doch mit meinen 3 Stunden im Rennen.  

C U
Steff


----------



## Superlight (3. Juni 2005)

*Ich wünsche Euch allen super viel E R F O L G   für das Rennen am Sonntag!!! Lasst es so richtig krachen.........*

Gruß
Jan


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2005)

Ups, ihr wollt da tatsächlich mitfahren?
Hm, naja, ich wart da lieber noch n Jahr, bis ich fit bin


----------



## steff-vw (3. Juni 2005)

wieseo?  

War die Streckenführung in der mittleren Gruppe zu viel für Dich?  
Häst halt doch mit den "Lahmen" (und mir) fahren müssen.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2005)

Naja, war schon so, daß ich ne ziemliche Gurke war. Wir haben die mittlere nomma geteilt und ich war dann in der 2. von 4 Gruppen. Das war n Fehler... Alle in meiner Gruppe hätten mir davon fahren können. V.a am Berg war ich immer total am Limit und kam grad so mit 

Mir sind 30 einfach viel zu schad, wenn ich dann furchtbar abkacke. Für 30 kann man schon nen Tag länger AlpenX fahren, das ist mehr mein Ding


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, ihr wollt da tatsächlich mitfahren?
> Hm, naja, ich wart da lieber noch n Jahr, bis ich fit bin




...ach komm erzähl net!

Hast Du geglaubt wir machen nur Scheiß?    Allerdings habe ich seid Tagen wieder richtig Knieaua!    Schauen wir mal....


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (3. Juni 2005)

und die hoffnung auf ne trockene strecke kann man jetzt wohl auch begraben


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juni 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> und die hoffnung auf ne trockene strecke kann man jetzt wohl auch begraben




.....na, na, na.... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Gruß, stefan   

PS.: Werde mich heute Abend endlich im I-Gebiet anmelden gehen!   

So, aber nun Föhn schnapp und ab in den Wald..........


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @votec:
> Jo, an Stefan hab ich erst n bissl zu spät gedacht.
> Naja, jetzt sind wir quit, mit einander übersehen (-;.....



Nix mit Quit! Vorhin bist du an mir vorbei gefahren ohne zu Grüßen! Industriegebiet!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (5. Juni 2005)

Ups!
Ja, ich war da nur kurz am Anfang und am Ende von der Tour, damit die Aufzeichnung auch auf den Meter genau passt (-;
Hättste mal gscheit gebrüllt, auf "floc" hör ich meistens!

Also die Strecke war heut echt furztrocken, wenn ich das so sagen darf.
Und morgen vormittags soll das Wetter auch passen, also werdet ihr sicher auf eure Kosten kommen. Insofern viel Spass den Herren Marathonisti!

Ich muss sagen mich juckts jetzt doch n bissl in den Fingern, aber jetzt isses echt zu spät um noch mitzufahren, v.a. weil ich heut keinen Ruhetag hatte |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ups!.......
> Ich muss sagen mich juckts jetzt doch n bissl in den Fingern, aber jetzt isses echt zu spät um noch mitzufahren, v.a. weil ich heut keinen Ruhetag hatte |-:



Ach komm, anmelden kannst Dich bis zehn noch!   
...und lediert bin ich auch! Just 4 Fun!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juni 2005)

....ja und? Ich fand´s geil! Und ich war über 20 min schneller als letztes Jahr!    Also ich find es hat sich gelohnt!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (5. Juni 2005)

hab zwar keine vergleichszeit aber bin mit 2:39 h voll zufrieden.. das tempo das teilweise gegangen wurde war ja mörderisch mit siegerzeiten von ca 2h

nächstes jahr und die nächsten jahre solls immer weng weniger werden bis man so mal auf 2:20 ca kommen kann

aber: geil wars   

was mir grad auffällt: was ist mit startnummer 21 passiert?!   nach deinem sturzt hab ich dich gar nicht mehr gesehn und im ergebnisranking biste auch nimmer

ps: ergebnisse sind online.. und die urkunden köknnen ausgedruckt werden


----------



## steff-vw (5. Juni 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Nummer 21 war als erstes im Ziel. So nach 1:30 Stunden. Aber leider halt im VW-Bus und ohne Wertung.  

Nach meinem Sturz und einem kleinen Problem mit der Kette hab ich mich wieder aufgerappelt um die verlorene Zeit gut zu machen. Hat auch ganz gut geklappt, aber...
Kurz nach der Unterführung unter der Autobahn durch ist mir beim Schalten am berg das ganze Schaltwerk geplatzt!!  
Kette gerissen, Schaltkäfig total zerbrochen, Schaltauge krumm und die Schwinge schaut auch net mehr ganz gerade aus. Und des am Berg aufwärts!!!  
Hab wohl zu viel Kraft beim überholen gebraucht.

Wie waren eure Zeiten denn so?? Ich hab noch die ersten Paar einläufe angeschaut (so 1:45, die spinnen ja) und dann hab ich gefroren, das ich heim gelaufen bin.

Aber ich hoffe Euch erging es besser.
So jetzt such ich mir mal meine Teile im Internet und schau das das Bike bald wieder läuft. Jetzt muß ich vielleicht doch mehr trainieren und Ende Juli in Wombach fahren. Aber 60km ????

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (5. Juni 2005)

Glückwunsch Jungs, klingt ja so, als wärt ihr gut durchgekommen!

Nächstes Jahr bin ich mit am Start. So n Marathon als Ziel hilft sicher auch übern Winter zu trainieren, hat ja der Andy schon vorgemacht.

Ich bin übrigens heut so ne RTF mitgfahrn, dafür reicht mein BAFÖG noch (-;
Ist n bissl wie Schnitzeljagd, bloß kein Schild übersehen. All You Can Eat an den Verpflegungspunkten war auch dabei, wobei ich sagen muss, daß die Mainkuh in der Beziehung vorzuziehen ist.
Die Strecke war halt 100% Asphalt und die Leute dementsprechend 99,5% Rennradfahrer. Auf diesen total offenen Straßen fühlt man sich leider wie im Windkanal mit dem heutigen Wetter. Wie ist es eigtl. möglich, daß der Wind bei ner Rundtour zu nem drittel der Zeit von vorne und zu nem weiteren drittel von schräg vorne kommt?

Freu ich mich jetzt auf ne gscheite Tour im Wald. Da gibts keinen Wind und ah keine Autos, die haben nämlich ultimativ genervt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (5. Juni 2005)

Oh, steff is wohl doch net so gut durchgekommen |-:
Klingt ja echt übel, hast halt zu viel Kraft in den Beinen (-;


----------



## hotspice (5. Juni 2005)

bin auch mitgefahren und fands auch recht geil 
habe mich gegenüber letztem jahr um 10 min verbessert. bin ganz stolz   
nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder.

man es war aber saukalt nach dem rennen kaum zu glauben das es juni ist :-(


----------



## steff-vw (5. Juni 2005)

Das mit zu viel Kraft in den Beinen bezweifel ich ja. Aber wie ich das wieder geschafft hab   
Keine Ahnung.
Weiß nur das es mich tierisch  :kotz: 
Jetzt kostet der Scheiß wieder arbeit und Geld. Und Teile gibt´s ja wie Sand am Meer, aber was is das Richtige??

Mal schauen, ich werd scho ne Lösung finden.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (5. Juni 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch mitgefahren und fands auch recht geil
> habe mich gegenüber letztem jahr um 10 min verbessert. bin ganz stolz
> nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder.
> 
> man es war aber saukalt nach dem rennen kaum zu glauben das es juni ist :-(



warst du das zufällig mit dem vw-bus gegenüber von mir (roter golf)??

rockys hab ich heute zumindest paar gesehn da könntest du auch dabeigewesen sein


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen.

Habe mir gerade mal die Sache mit den Fotos angeschaut, firstfotofac....., also die haben ja mal einen Schatten!    Bei den Preisen hätte ich meinen eigenen Fotogarfen an die Strecke stellen können! Für vier Fotos wollen die 55,....  Das sind über 100,.. DM und das sind NUR Fotos!   
Also dieses Jahr keine Fotos, ich werde es überleben.   

Die Paar die ich gemacht habe sind aber im Album, hallo Ralf.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (6. Juni 2005)

servus steve
bin nicht mit rocky gefahren sondern mit meinem hot chili zymotic.
war sicherlich die bessere wahl.
seit ich mir den rahmen vor 5 wochen aufgebaut habe kann ich kein fully mehr fahren. komme ich nicht mehr mit klar komisch.

hardtail fahren ist ja so geil        

war mit blauem mercedesbus da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (6. Juni 2005)

Muh!
Was hattet ihr denn für Startnummern?


P.S.
Meine Frage hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts hiermit zu tun:
http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi...118067735-32365&ls=d&nocache=1118067735-32365


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Muh!
> Was hattet ihr denn für Startnummern?
> 
> 
> ...





...195!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (6. Juni 2005)

20  :d


----------



## flocu (6. Juni 2005)

btw, schaut mal Nr. 318
Krass, oder?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (6. Juni 2005)

die gingen gut ab.. warn sogar etwas schneller wie ich..
bei der abfahrt nach randersacker sindse mir davongefahren und im anstieg von randersacker nach gerbrunn hab ichse etwas eingeholt und überholt .. bei dem pic müssten die etwas hinter mir gewesen sein
kurz vorm ziel (paar m vorher) haben mich dann beide tandems eingeholt (waren 2 auf der strecke)


----------



## hotspice (7. Juni 2005)

243


----------



## hotspice (7. Juni 2005)

fährt wer von euch den blackwood forest am 19.6. mit? oder ist ihn schon mal mitgefahren?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. Juni 2005)

wie schauts eigentlcih an intresse an wombach und framersbach aus!? hoff mal die waren nicht schon  


ps: sind erst: http://www.spessart-bike.de/
http://www.keiler-bike.de/


----------



## flocu (7. Juni 2005)

-------------> www.kuppenritt.de <-------------


----------



## hotspice (7. Juni 2005)

frammersbach fahre ich mit wombach bin ich nicht da,leider :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. Juni 2005)

juli is so ne ssache.. müsste mal gucken ich muss nochma ins krankenhaus in dem zeitraum aber is noch recht flexibel aber noch nix sicher..

aber ein marathon muss sein noch heuer


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Juni 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ein marathon muss sein noch heuer



...auf jeden Fall! Juni ist bei mir voll, Juli ist Kühlheim und dann sehen wir mal weiter.   

 Meine Tochter ist in der Mountainbike, Seite 8, mitte rechts! ​  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. Juni 2005)

geilgeilgeil  hab ich ganz übersehn


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Juni 2005)

...ach, noch was:

-Kuppenritt = Termin 12h Kühlsheim   
-Spessart = Termin 24h München   
-Keiler = noch Urlaub, schauen wir mal!   

Noch mal Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (8. Juni 2005)

Jetzt hab ich mir extra wegen deiner Tochter die Mountainbike gekauft. Aber des Bild ist ja echt süß.

Wombach ende Juli würd mich a noch interessieren, aber min. 40  ist a net von schlechten Eltern. Mal schauen, was bis dahin noch geht.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Artur (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Für alle die MTB fahren:

MTB Treff ist jeden Dienstag um kurz nach 18Uhr beim Bikeworld Brand.

Es sind alle eingeladen die einen Helm tragen können und ihr Bergrad auch zu solch später Uhrzeit noch geradeaus bewegen können!   

Wir sehen uns dort!


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Juni 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ich mir extra wegen deiner Tochter die Mountainbike gekauft. Aber des Bild ist ja echt süß.
> .....



..... ich hab mal zum "protzen" noch ein paar Bilder in die Galerie!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cosy (10. Juni 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ..... ich hab mal zum "protzen" noch ein paar Bilder in die Galerie!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Hi Stefan,

Pauline ist ja echt zum anbeissen!!! Sie ist ein echt goldiger Zwerg! 


Ach ja, aus dem Marathon ist leider bei mir nichts geworden - die Erkältung hatte sich als Streptokokkeninfekt herausgestellt.   So ne Sch..... War ansich recht fit und hatte mich schon echt auf den Marathon gefreut   
Naja, nächstes Jahr ist ja sicher wieder ein RSG-Marathon.... Bis nächste Woche werde ich aber sicher wieder gesund sein und mal wieder biken gehen. Falls Yvi am Mittwochabend Zeit & Lust hat: ich habe vor bei den Bikestore-Jungs mitzufahren und würde mich sehr freuen, mit ihr mal wieder zu biken!

Gruß,
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

...jetzt hat´s geklappt, mich hat einer der Bauarbeiter auf der alten Mainbrücke abgeschoßen!    Gerade als ich neben ihm war öffnet er die Tür. Ich war nicht sonderlich schnell, aber dank der Physik und Hebelwirkung und so (Türholm an Oberarm) flog ich über den Gehweg an die Mauer!    Rechter Oberarm angedrückt, rechter Mittelfinger verstaucht und linker Oberschenkel 20cm lange dicke Schwellung. Und das 15 Tage vor München, ich sehe es schon kommen, irgendwas geht schief. Was in letzter Zeit alles passiert, auch Jobmäßig muß ich in der Woche vorher noch weg.... ich könnt .... :kotz: Ich hoffe meine Teammitglieder lesen das net!   

Bitte drückt mir die Daumen das das nicht schief geht!!!   

@Cosy... Mal noch gute Besserung von uns allen! Mittwoch.... Ich habe Nachtschicht und muß um halb fünf los, Yvi würde schon gern, aber bis jetzt haben wir keinen Babysitter.   

(PS.: Es fehlt ihr immer der Antrieb, jemand der ihr in dem Po... tritt. Der Wille ist ja da!   )

Gruß und schönes WE noch, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (10. Juni 2005)

Du wirst des scho packen, Stefan. Nur Mut und Kopf hoch.  

Fährt jemand am Sonntag früh so ab 10 Uhr bis ca 14 Uhr? Vielleicht kann ich meinen Damen etwas "Freizeit für Papa zum Biken" rausleiern.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. Juni 2005)

wer fährt definitiv frammersbach mit?!

bitte melden dann drehn wir zusammen ne runde und können ja zusammen hinfahren

ich könnte noch einen mitnehmen mit dem auto


----------



## flocu (11. Juni 2005)

Die Streckenbesichtigung am 18. würd ich mitfahrn


----------



## SteveLorenzios (12. Juni 2005)

hab mich gestern noch angemeldet.. anmeldeschluss für frammersbach ist heute am 12.6.
mal gucken.. wird die premiere mit neuem material und dann sollte doch bissl was gehn.. hochgerechnet die zeit von würzburg sollte es doch nicht sooo schlecht sein.. 
wobei die strecke hammer ist.. mit 1600 hm


----------



## flocu (14. Juni 2005)

Ja wie schautsn aus am Sa wegen der Streckenbesichtigung von dem Frammersbacher Marathon?

Ich zitiere:

"Achtung: Am 18. Juni findet eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung statt. Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr am Betriebssportgebäude im Sportgelände in Frammersbach (Duschmöglichkeiten und ein Fahrradreinigungsplatz sind vorhanden). Es können auch eine Brotzeit und Getränke gekauft werden."

(http://www.spessart-bike.de/information.HTM)


Jemand Böcke?


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie schautsn aus am Sa wegen der Streckenbesichtigung von dem Frammersbacher Marathon?
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> 
> ...



....schon, aber bin wie immer arbeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (14. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie schautsn aus am Sa wegen der Streckenbesichtigung von dem Frammersbacher Marathon?
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> 
> ...



denke nicht.. werde den marathon fahren das reicht mir


----------



## steff-vw (16. Juni 2005)

Servus allerseits.

Fährt jemand von Euch vielleicht am Sonntag früh ne Runde? Wie immer so ab 10 Uhr.
Letzten Sonntag mußte ich ja uach schon alleine durch die Wildnis fahren. Hab mich auch promt verfahren. Meine Route ging Rottendorf-Grombühl-Unterdürrbuch-Vhh- M-Weg - Güntersleben- Einsiedel - und dann über ein paar andere Käffer wieder heim. War eigentlich ganz schön, aber alleine macht´s halt nur halb so viel Spaß.

Ich wa gestern mal zum Spaß bei den RSG-Leuten dabei. War net schlecht. Ist mal was anderes als nur "unsere" Mainseite gewesen. So über Rottenbauer-Goßmannsdorf-Ochsenfurt-Erlach-Teilheim und heim.

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen noch ne gute Fahrt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## hotspice (16. Juni 2005)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich am samstag die einführungsrunde in frammersbach mitfahre, mich würde echt mal interessierren wieviel zeit die da einplanen.
was schätzt ihr so?
habe aber bedenken das die so auf alle warten.


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Juni 2005)

....ich melde mich mal vorsichtig für Sonntag früh an. Bin zwar voll im Streß, komme aus der Nacht und habe eigentlich gar keine Zeit, aber wat mutt dat mutt.....  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (17. Juni 2005)

@hotspice:

3-4h wird das schon dauern denk ich. Der Gewinner '04 hat 4:43 gebraucht über 2 Runden.

Bedenken wegen Warten brauchste keine haben. Wenn das so läuft wie in Wü gibts da mehrere Leistungsgruppen. Wenn Du also merkst, daß die auf Dich warten müssen, kannste Dich ja einfach ne Gruppe zurückfallen lassen zur nächstlangsameren. Außerdem ist das ja kein Rennen, es wird niemandem was ausmachen mal auf Dich zu warten.

Also ich werd sicher mitfahren. Anreise mach ich aber so faul wie ich bin mitm Auto, net mitm Rad. Ne Mitfahrgelegenheit kann ich trotzdem net anbieten, weil schon jemand mitkommt.
Evt. sieht man sich ja morgen.


----------



## Mugara (17. Juni 2005)

Huhu!
@flocu: Echt? Wer fährt denn mit? *grinz*


----------



## flocu (17. Juni 2005)

Is so n komischer Kauz. Schreibt hier eigtl. nie was und wenn dann dummes Zeug (-;

Hat zufällig das gleiche Rad wie du!


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Juni 2005)

....wegen morgen Mittagrunde.... bitte per SMS abklären, muß jetzt auf Arbeit würde aber gerne mitfahren!

Gruß, Stefan 0171/7111664


----------



## flocu (18. Juni 2005)

Boah Jungs..
..die Frammersbacher Marathon-Strecke kann was!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (18. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Jungs..
> ..die Frammersbacher Marathon-Strecke kann was!



stimmt war ja heut.. mach ma genaue angaben dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (18. Juni 2005)

Servus Allerseits.

Hat jetzt noch jemand Lust morgen vormittag so von 10 bis 3 ne Runde mit zu fahren?
Ich würde sagen so Richtung Stadtwald, Reichenberg, Kist die Richtung oder M-Weg bis Karlstadt. M-Weg liegt halt zu 90% im Schatten. Den kenn ich. Stadtwald ist halt net mein Revier. Aber der Weg ist ja das Ziel.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (19. Juni 2005)

Werde um 10 noch net so fit sein (-;

Die Frammersbacher Strecke hat wenig Anstiege, aber die ziehen sich eeeeewig. Immer wenn man denkt, man ist oben gehts nur n Stück eben und dann gleich bergauf weiter. Gab glaub ich keinen Anstieg unter 300Hm.

Technisch isses überhaupt net anspruchsvoll, die downhills kann man meistens mit offener Bremse runterschüren. Nur die Hm-Fresserei geht halt tierisch aufn Sack (-;

Ach ja, 90% is im Schatten, was gestern sehr gut war..


----------



## steff-vw (19. Juni 2005)

Moin Allerseits.

Abfahrt heute 10.30 auf der alten Mainbrücke am Collo-Dingsbums. Wie immer halt.
Wir werden den M-Weg fahren - wegen Schatten.

Bis denn.
Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (19. Juni 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Werde um 10 noch net so fit sein (-;
> 
> Die Frammersbacher Strecke hat wenig Anstiege, aber die ziehen sich eeeeewig. Immer wenn man denkt, man ist oben gehts nur n Stück eben und dann gleich bergauf weiter. Gab glaub ich keinen Anstieg unter 300Hm.
> 
> ...




is ja geil   

so was ähnliches hab ich schon vom thomas vom bikestore gehört.. also nur hoch und runter vielmals auf forstautobahnen
das es viel hoch runter geht kann man ja dem höhenprofil entnehmen aber das geilste wird:


> Frammersbach / Grabig:
> So ist es in Alpe d'Huez! Steil, steiler, Grabig. Aber die Menschenmassen peitschen Euch den Eichenberg hinauf.


----------



## flocu (19. Juni 2005)

In Grabig, an dem steilen Stück stand ne Frau in ihrem Garten mit nem Schild "Trinkwasser für Biker". Das war sehr nett. Gabs gleich ausm Gartenschlauch und motivierende Sprüche gleich dazu (-;
Wenn da n ganzer Mob steht und anfeuert ist das sicher sehr sehr geil.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (19. Juni 2005)

wie schaut die strecke so aus? wieviel forstweg trail strasse hatse ca?
wie lang ist das steilstück bei grabig ca? sonst welche steilen sachen dabei? 

wie wars ansonsten sonst so zu fahren auser das hoch-runter geht?

irgendwelche schlüsselstellen oder sonstigen sachen auf die man vor allem im renntempo oder unter rennbedingungen besonders aufpassen muss?


----------



## flocu (20. Juni 2005)

Also die Strecke ist relativ simpel, v.a. verglichen mit der Würzburger. 

Bei der 2. Abfahrt, vom Grenzkopf, muss man aufpassen, daß man net am Traileingang rechts vorbei fährt. Das ist nämlich n gut ausgebauter Weg und da wird man schon gut schnell.
Zur Sohlhöhe hoch darfste Dich auf den letzten 200m net wundern, daß da Leute entgegenkommen, aber ich schätze das wird beim Rennen selbst eh besser geregelt sein.
Den Stausee muss man umrunden, also nicht den andern Asphaltweg zurückfahren, da ist ein kleiner Trail nach rechts, bei uns war der schlecht gekennzeichnet.
Nach der Sohlhöhe geht ein schön steiler Waldweg runter und später rechts davon auch ein kleiner Trail. Den Trail kannste genauso gut befahren, ich schätze, daß der weniger "huppelig" ist. Ist aber nur ne kurze Passage. Ach ja, bei uns hat es da weiter oben jemanden gelegt, der sah danach nicht mehr so gut aus |-:
Vom Gaulskopf nach Grabig runter ist ein genialer Trail. Am besten mit offenen Bremsen fahren und erst kurz vor den mit gelbem Leuchtband markierten Kehren bremsen. Oder als Pro kannste da sicher auch Hinterrad blockieren und rumsliden (-;
Das steile Stück in Grabig fängt direkt nach einer Rechtskurve nach der Asphalt Abfahrt im Dorf an. Rechtzeitig schalten, da brauchste nen sehr niedrigen Gang. Ist ca. 1km lang das steile Stück, wobei es dann immer flacher wird. Richtig steil bleibts nur so 500m.
Vom Eichenberg runter kommt dann der 2. geniale Trail, die letzten 2 Abfahrten sind echt Zucker.
Am Ende kommste wieder auf den gleichen Berg vom Anfang, nur diesmal links ab zum Ziel.

Allgemein meistens Waldweg/Schotter bergauf und Trails bergab, so wie man es sich wünscht. Technisch sehr einfach, konditionell anspruchsvoll würd ich mal sagen.

Ich wünsch Dir schonmal viel Spass bei dem Marathon!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (20. Juni 2005)

super das wollt ich hören 

klingt gut fürs rennen


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen....

Da war ich heute Abend auf meiner allabendlichen Trainingsrunde und bin da auf eine Gruppe von MTBiker getroffen. Waren so ca. 20 Leute mit sehr hohem Frauenanteil. Sie fuhren Stadtwald dann rechts, hoch weg.
Gibt es da einen neuen Biketreff?? Kennt wer jemand von ihnen oder ist sogar jemand von denen hier? 

Gruß, Stefan   

PS.: Einer von ihnen hat sich sogar sehr stylisch über eine Warnbake gefaltet!    Ihm passierte aber zum Glück nix, zumindest tat er so.    Ansonsten....gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (22. Juni 2005)

Könnte die Gruppe sein, die sich beim Brand trifft. 

(Treffen sich seit diesem Jahr laut Auskunft Artur immer Dienstags und waren gestern angeblich eine kleine Geburtstagsrunde drehen)


Grüße

W.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juni 2005)

..... hm, gut, das könnte sein. Allerdings kannte ich da keinen, und Arthur ist doch da immer bei. 

Gruß, Dank, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (26. Juni 2005)

frammersbach war arschgeilgeilgeilgeilgeil

da sollte man hin selbst wenn man nicht fährt.. die gaudi und stimmung is richtig geil

hab ich schon gesagt das es geil war?   

ps: würzburg war nen kindergeburtstag dagegen


----------



## hotspice (26. Juni 2005)

hi steve,
frammersbach war echt geil!!!
war 30 min schneller als letztes jahr!! training hat sich rentiert, auserdem während des rennens ein paar nette würzburger mädels kenngelernt, und nicht das ich mich gerne überholen lasse aber war schon geil wie karl platt vorbeigeflogen ist und ich schätze 10 min später carsten bresser,echt voller irrsinn die jungs. war ein echt geiles rennen!! nächstes jahr wieder und evtl schaffe ich es ja bis dahin 15 - 20 kg abzunehmen dann könnte ich noch mal 30 min schneller sein LOL.

fettes respekt an die organisation!!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (26. Juni 2005)

war geil.. ergebnisliste ist auch online jetzt:

    885.   2247  Lorenz Stefan Sommerhausen  82   M HK     525.   03:51:20


du:

   1084.   1613  Götz Tobias Üttingen      70   M HK     628.   04:16:21


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2005)

So, nun sagt mal was dagegen!    

 www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150398&goto=newpost 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. Juni 2005)

hab ich schon vorher gelesen 

saubersauber   

finde aber im 8er team ists recht gut erträglich das ganze


----------



## steff-vw (29. Juni 2005)

Gratulation.

Da habt ihr ja alle reingetreten wie die Wilden.  

Wie schaut´s denn eigentlich mit dem Keiler-Bike-Marathon ende Juli aus? Fährt jemand von Euch mit?

Sonntag früh wieder eine kleine Runde??

Letzten Sonntag mußte ich ja alleine fahren, da ihr alle ja im "Rennstreß" wart. Irgendwie macht das Radln aber mit anderen mehr Spaß.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## hotspice (29. Juni 2005)

gibts auser wombach und kühlsheim auserdem noch ein oder zwei interessante mtb rennen so im umkreis von sagen wir mal 80 km('-100km) um würzburg herum? wo gut und empfehlenswert sind hätte mitte august und im september noch a bißal zeit übrig 
auserdem will ich mir die kondition die ich mir nun aufgebaut habe über den sommer hinweg halten.


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Juni 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Sonntag früh wieder eine kleine Runde??
> 
> ....:



...klingt toll, bin dabei!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. Juni 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> gibts auser wombach und kühlsheim auserdem noch ein oder zwei interessante mtb rennen so im umkreis von sagen wir mal 80 km('-100km) um würzburg herum? wo gut und empfehlenswert sind hätte mitte august und im september noch a bißal zeit übrig
> auserdem will ich mir die kondition die ich mir nun aufgebaut habe über den sommer hinweg halten.




geh mal auf http://www.spessart-challenge.de/ sieht auch sehr intressant aus.. das ist der in bad orb wo die in frammersbach gesagt haben: 18.9.


----------



## Artur (1. Juli 2005)

Hey votecstöpsel!

Die Gruppe die du gesehen hast waren wir!
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, dass wir uns jetzt Dienstag um 18Uhr hinterm Brand Treffen.
Der Damenanteil ist dieses Jahr auch super!
P.S.: Und dem Christian ist beim um den Pfostenwickeln nichts passiert! Und ich war übrigens auch wie fast immer dabei!
Allerdings sind wir immer so ca. 10- 15 Leute und nicht 20!

Wer vorbeikommen will ist gerne eingeladen!


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juli 2005)

Servus.

Start der morgigen "Sonntagsrunde" wie immer um 10 auf der alten Mainbrück am Collo... Ich kann mir nie merken, wie der Kerl heißt.  

Mal schauen, wo der Weg uns diesmal hin führt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## gm1000 (2. Juli 2005)

Hoi!

Wie hoch ist denn euer Grundtempo so und wie lange fahrt ihr meist? Welche Strecken? Könnte man ja glatt mal dazustoßen wenns Bike wieder in Wü ist...

 

Ciao, Gustav


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Naja, Grundtempo ist relativ. Eigentlich fahren wir ehr gemäßigt. Nicht voll drauf.
Wir fahren meistens so 3-4 Stunden. Die letzte Zeit fahren wir fast immer M-Weg nach Retzbach, bzw. Karlstadt, weil da einfach viel Schatten ist. Außerdem ist die "Streckenführung" einfach und gut beschildert. Man muß an schönen Tagen nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen.  

Du kannst Dich gern mal anhängen, wir nehmen jeden gern auf. Bin ja auch noch net so lang dabei und die anderen waren echt nett.  

@Votecstöpsel
Ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein, ob Du dich gemeldet hast, ansonsten sms mich halt mal an.

Gruß Steff


----------



## gm1000 (2. Juli 2005)

Und ich dachte ihr heizt zur Steinburg hoch, danach über Unterdürrbach zurück, fahrt kurz den Downhill-Trail am Heuchelhof ab und lasst dann den Abend im Schützenhof an der Frankenwarte ausklingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Juli 2005)

gm1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte ihr heizt zur Steinburg hoch, danach über Unterdürrbach zurück, fahrt kurz den Downhill-Trail am Heuchelhof ab und lasst dann den Abend im Schützenhof an der Frankenwarte ausklingen



....ja, oder so!   

Ja dann morgen um zehn, auf der alten Mainbrücke, beim Colo..., wir sehen uns!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## gm1000 (2. Juli 2005)

Na, auf mich müsst ihr noch verzichten. Mein Bike ist noch in DON


----------



## hotspice (4. Juli 2005)

hi artur,
bist du gestern mit deiner frau und kinderanhänger richtung zellingen  gedüst  ?


----------



## AndySaui (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und Lebenszeichen geben. Fährt jemand von euch jemand den Keiler Bike Marathon? So wies ausschaut hab ich an dem Wochenende tatsächlich frei und werd da mal auf der Kurzstrecke die Sau rauslassen.
Ciao
Andy


----------



## steff-vw (5. Juli 2005)

Servus.

Also ich hab eigentlich vor, den Keiler Kurzstrecke zu fahren. Hab mich allerdings noch nicht angemeldet. Aber vor hab ichs ...  

Mal schauen, wer noch mitfährt.

Ich laß hier gleich mal ne Sonntag´s-Runde, wie immer 10 Uhr am Collo.., anlaufen.

Fährt eigentlich jemand Donnerstags-Nachmittag, bzw. Abend?? Ist sowas wie mein freier Nachmittag und da bike ich gern. Wär schön, wenn ich nett immer so allein fahren müßte.

Grüßle Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juli 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Wär schön, wenn ich nett immer so allein fahren müßte.
> 
> Grüßle Steff



....ja aber jetzt!   
Ich muß erst mal schauen wie es auf Arbeit weiter geht.... Aber am Sonntag bin ich dabei, WIE IMMER!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (5. Juli 2005)

Mensch Stefan, ich meinte doch Donnerstag Nachmittag.
Ich bin ja froh, das Du Sonntag´s mit mir fährst.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juli 2005)

.... ich weiss doch! Aber Donnerstag wie immer arbeiten...   

Ich plane übrigens Ende Juli wieder zum Feuerberg zu fahren, falls jemand Lust haben sollte.....   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (5. Juli 2005)

Muh!
Wenns Wetter passt wär ich Do Nachmittags/Abends am Start, (wie eigtl. jeden Tag).
So 10h is mir aber einfach zu früh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (6. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich weiss doch! Aber Donnerstag wie immer arbeiten...
> 
> Ich plane übrigens Ende Juli wieder zum Feuerberg zu fahren, falls jemand Lust haben sollte.....
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Hi Stefan,

gib einfach kurz vorher Bescheid - für ne Runde auf dem Feuerberg bin ich immer zu haben!!!!!!!!    

Gruß, Cosy


----------



## steff-vw (6. Juli 2005)

@flocu
Diese Woche is nix mit Donnerstag Nachmittagsrunde. Hab Spätschicht, aber vielleicht nächste Woche. Aber wenn dann sag ich vorher nochmal bescheid.

Du darfst halt Samstag nicht so lang auf die Pirsch gehen, dann klappt´s auch Sonntag´s mit dem Aufstehen.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (7. Juli 2005)

Man muss scho Prioritäten setzen (-;

Heute wär eh kack Wetter gewesen |-:
Schau mer ma nächste Woche...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Jetzt haben wir ein Problem! Uns ist für das 12h Rennen in´s Külheim ein Fahrer ausgefallen! Jetzt suchen wir Ersatz!!! Wenn jemand zufällig Lust, Laune, Zeit hat, einfach melden! Auch gern als Mixed-Team!!!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Artur (7. Juli 2005)

@ Hotspice

Ja! Das waren wir. Kleiner Familienausflug am Radweg!

Wer bist du?


----------



## Widu (8. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Jetzt haben wir ein Problem! Uns ist für das 12h Rennen in´s Külheim ein Fahrer ausgefallen! Jetzt suchen wir Ersatz!!! Wenn jemand zufällig Lust, Laune, Zeit hat, einfach melden! Auch gern als Mixed-Team!!!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Hätte da eine Idee für einen Kandidaten, bei Interesse ne PN an mich, dann gibt es die Telefonnummer.

( -> Der arme Hansi weiß zwar noch gar nichts von seinem Glück, aber egal fragen kostet nichts.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen und an alle!

Wer hat nun Sonntag Vormittag Lust auf eine Runde?    Start ist in 20 Stunden auf der alten Mainbrücke vorm Colonatus (o.s.ä.)   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (9. Juli 2005)

Bin dabei.  Ist doch klar.
Pünktlich wie immer.
Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (10. Juli 2005)

Seid ihr beiden echt gfahrn?
Habs mir überlegt und Wecker auf 9 gestellt. Aber dann hats gepisst und ich bin wieder ins Bett (-;


----------



## SteveLorenzios (10. Juli 2005)

in der tat .. war um 8 uhr mal auf und sonne: dachte geil war ja regen gemeldet >weitergepennt
kurz vor 10 aufgewesen.. regen: ******** >wieder gepennt
naja dann gings ja nachmittag und bin 60 km rr gefahren


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Juli 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr beiden echt gfahrn?
> Habs mir überlegt und Wecker auf 9 gestellt. Aber dann hats gepisst und ich bin wieder ins Bett (-;



Hallö...

Hatten es erst um halbe Stunde verschoben, aber haben dann doch am Nachmittag mit Freunden eine Familienrunde zum Erla-Käppelle gedreht.   

Guckst Du hier.... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=20223

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (10. Juli 2005)

Servus.

Ich bin dann doch erst um 12 Uhr gestartet, da es ab halb 10 gepi... hat wie die Sau.  
Ich hab dann halt ne "Asphalt-Feldweg"-Kombi gefahren, da es im Wald ja etwas zu nass war.

Aber hauptsache auf dem Bike und ein paar Km gerissen. Denn "Übung macht den Meister"... und da muß ich noch viel Üben....

Gruß Steff


----------



## hotspice (11. Juli 2005)

hi artur ;-)

blaues Rennrad,
haben uns mal letzte jahr in höchberg im wald getroffen da hast du ein specialized getestet, danach bist du mit uns mitgefahren bis waldbüttelbrunn klärwerk.

fahre im moment fast jeden tag mit renner am main entlang für grundausdauer  habe ich auch nötig. mal schauen evtl schaffe ich es nächste woche dienstag mal bei dir mitzufahren (vom brand aus).
sind echt so ein haufen mädels bei euch? singles?        

kannst ja mal bei mir am gewürzstand (kiliani markt)vorbei schauen, du kennst mich sicherlich!!

gruß


----------



## hotspice (11. Juli 2005)

servus


----------



## hotspice (11. Juli 2005)

mal was anderes, ich weiß ist hier im falschen forum aber evtl kennt ihr jemanden der ein rocky mountain ets-x 70  bj 2005  16,5 zoll oder besser gesagt mir abkaufen mag? seit ich das hot chili zymotic aufgebaut habe mag ich kein fully mehr. mein rocky hat max 200 km drauf, preis wird man sich bestimmt einig.

frage hier nur da ich es sonst in einzelteilen auf ebay verhöck.



Bauteile Bezeichnung Gewicht 
Aheaddeckel FSA Orbit XL 2 20,90 
Bremsen Magura Louise FR      VR 439,70 
Bremsen Magura Louise FR      HR 414,10 
Federgabel Magura Ronin 110 1668,60 
Gabel-Spacer Carbon 20,00 
Kablezüge Shimano XTR 95,00 
Kassette Sram 9.0 280,00 
Kette Shimano XT 293,40 
Laufrad VR Magura Pro 820,30 
Laufrad HR Magura Pro 935,70 
Lenker Syntace Duraflite 9° 154,20 
Lenkergriffe Moosgummi 0,00 
Mäntel Ritchey WCS 1,9 VR+HR 1114,30 
Pedale No Name 0,00 
Rahmen Rocky Mountain ETS-X 70 2801,60 
Sattel Selle Royal Gel 280,00 
Sattelstütze Ritche WCS 237,20 
Schaltwerk Sram X.O 206,70 
Schläuche Michelin Latex VR+HR 259,70 
Schnellspanner Laufräder HR Magura DT HR 56,80 
Schnellspanner Laufräder VR Magura DT VR 61,60 
Steuersatz FSA Orbit XL 2 100,70 
STI-Schalter Sram X 7 264,50 
Tretkurbel Shimano XT 2005 870,40 
Umwerfer Shimano XTR 130,80 
Vorbau + Deckel Syntace Megaforce 254 105mm 141,20 
   gesamtgew. ca. 11667,40


ich schreibe es deshalb hier rein da ich es nicht verschicken mag und gerne regional verkaufen würd.

danke für eure hilfe, es springt auch ein cappu raus


----------



## AndySaui (11. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Jetzt haben wir ein Problem! Uns ist für das 12h Rennen in´s Külheim ein Fahrer ausgefallen! Jetzt suchen wir Ersatz!!! Wenn jemand zufällig Lust, Laune, Zeit hat, einfach melden! Auch gern als Mixed-Team!!!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan


Habs gerade erst gelesen, falls es noch aktuell sein sollte: Wann ist denn das Ganze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Juli 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerade erst gelesen, falls es noch aktuell sein sollte: Wann ist denn das Ganze?



...am 16.07., also kommenden Samstag, und aktuell ist es noch. Kannst ja auch mal simsen, hab Nachtschicht!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr.

Wie schauts Donnerstag mit einer Runde Nachmittag/Abend aus? Oder doch Bikestore?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juli 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr.
> 
> ...Oder doch Bikestore?
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Shit.... ich hab´s gemerkt, ist Mittwoch!!   

...Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (13. Juli 2005)

servus.

Also die Bikestore Tour war heut echt wieder recht knackig.  
Hat Spaß gemacht.

Wegen morgen weiß ich noch net, da unsere Kleine erst etwas später zur Oma kommt. Und da ich heut so spät heim kam, hab ich ein "DUDU" von meiner Frau bekommen.  

Ich werd mich dann kurzfristig bei Dir melden.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juli 2005)

So, Külsheim ist Geschichte...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/1/perpage/24/ppuser/20223/what/allfields

...war absolut GEIL und noch gute Besserung an Teammitglieder!   

Wie schaut´s mit einer Feierabendtour Montag oder Dienstag aus? Wenn ich wieder sitzen kann....   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (18. Juli 2005)

Servus Stefan.

Feierabendrunde muß ich leider passen. Mein Bike liegt in Einzelteilen im Keller, weil ich immer noch auf den Rahmen warte. Ich hoffe ich bekomm es bis Mittwoch wieder hin.  
Am Mittwoch RSG-Bikestore? Die Touren sind net schlecht mit denen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (18. Juli 2005)

Servus!

Bikestore bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Der Kuppenritt gestern war konditionell anspruchsvoll. Technisch und von der Streckenführung her wars bis zum Himmeldunkberg net so der Hit, aber ab da und v.a. ab dem Kreuzberg waren noch ein paar sehr nette Sachen dabei.

Kann ich euch alles in allem ans Herz legen (-;
(V.a. wegen der Verpflegung und dem Kreuzbergbier, hehe)


----------



## SteveLorenzios (18. Juli 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Stefan.
> 
> Feierabendrunde muß ich leider passen. Mein Bike liegt in Einzelteilen im Keller, weil ich immer noch auf den Rahmen warte. Ich hoffe ich bekomm es bis Mittwoch wieder hin.
> Am Mittwoch RSG-Bikestore? Die Touren sind net schlecht mit denen.
> ...



rahmen kaputt?! details


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Juli 2005)

...zu Hause geblieben wegen Wetter und dann blieb es trocken!

Egal, dann verschieben wir es auf morgen. Wer Lust und Laune auf eine Feierabendrunde? ...melden!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (19. Juli 2005)

Servus.

Der Rahmen ist net kaputt. Ich hab nen anderen gekauft und wart jetzt auf die Lieferung. Angeblich soll er morgen kommen.   
Dann muß ich noch zusammenbauen und hoffe, das ich ihn bis Abend fertig bekomm zwecks RSG.
Allerdings hab ich meiner Frau auch einen Stadtbummel versprochen  

Mal schauen, ob ich beides halten kann.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (19. Juli 2005)

was gibts denn feines neues!?


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juli 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> was gibts denn feines neues!?



....a Rocky Mountain, Respekt, geiles Teil!   

So, nach der Regentour gestern plane ich für Freitag...... Schuhe sind schon wieder trocken!   
Jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde vorm Wochenende? Freitag, 17:00, Alte Mainbrücke???

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr, ich noch mal....

Bin gerade am grübeln welche Rennen man dieses Jahr noch mitnehmen könne. Wombach bin ich dank der "lieben" Ex.... verhindert und zum Nürnberger Altstadtrennen hat Linchen ihre erste Geburtagsfeier, da darf Papa doch nicht fehlen.
Also wenn jemand noch was weiss wo, naja, nicht unbedingt an der Nordsee, dann her damit!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Neuling05 (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Stefan

habe mich endlich einmal durchgerungen mich ebenfalls hier anzumelden (in einem langweiligen Nachdienst)   

Danke für die Bilder von der Tour nach Erlabrun, ist doch immer wieder schön seine eigene Fratze auf'm Bildschirm zu sehen !  

Für alle anderen muß ich mich kurz vorstellen: Mein Name ist Matthias, bin ein Bekannter von Stefan und anfänglich vom Biken angesteckt! Hab aber gerade erst meine Stützreder abgeschraubt! Naja genug der Worte, muß jetzt doch was tun! 

Bis bald Matthias


----------



## SteveLorenzios (22. Juli 2005)

wer wie wo was wohnste in sommerhausen!?

bin auch von sohausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2005)

Ja hallo Matze, hast es ja geschafft!   

Dann hoffe ich mal das Du nun noch öfters bei bist!

.....und noch mal, heute wer Lust auf Feierabendtour? Auch kurz über SiMS.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cosy (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

nachdem das mit der MMS gestern nicht geklappt hat, poste ich einfach hier das Bild deiner Süßen. Es war übrigens echt schön - und Yvi hat gezeigt was sie kann (siehe Bild).

Ach noch was: Feuerberg müssen wir wohl verschieben - es regnet dort schon seit zwei Tagen und die Wettervorhersage sieht auch nicht so gut aus   . Wir können ja spontan am Samstagabend bzw. Sonntagvormittag entscheiden, ob wir hinfahren oder net...

Gruß,
C.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juli 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> .....
> Ach noch was: Feuerberg müssen wir wohl verschieben - es regnet dort schon seit zwei Tagen und die Wettervorhersage sieht auch nicht so gut aus   . Wir können ja spontan am Samstagabend bzw. Sonntagvormittag entscheiden, ob wir hinfahren oder net...
> 
> ...




 

Danke erst mal für das Foto, sie hat gestern auch gestrahlt wie ein Honigkuchenpferd und gar nicht aufgehört zu erzählen!   

Das mit dem Bikepark...   bleiben wir mal spontan, im Radio erzählen sie das es Sonntag wärmer.... naja, ich hoffe mal. 
Das nächste WE hat mir nun doch meine EX versaut und dann ist Urlaub rum...    Egal, zur Not muß ich mich alleine quälen...   Also wenn es von oben nicht nass wird, muß es ja nicht ewig ausdehnen.... 
Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab.... ICH WEISS ES EINFACH NET!!!!  

 Wir hören uns!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cosy (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

so wie es aussieht fahren wir morgen zum Feuerberg!  
Wir würden wahrscheinlich gegen 12 h  losfahren. 
Ich melde mich morgen mal per sms bei dir!

Grüße,
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juli 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> so wie es aussieht fahren wir morgen zum Feuerberg!
> Wir würden wahrscheinlich gegen 12 h  losfahren.
> ...




Ja (bis jetzt) klar!    Aber erst um 12:00?? Ich fahr meist früh bei Zeiten, das ich um 10:00 zur Eröffnung oben bin. Da ist recht ruhig und ich bin auch zu einer erträglichen Zeit zurück. Außerdem will ich Bike leihen, und da bin ich früh sicher das ich noch eins bekomme! Wat nu?   

Stefan.........


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen.

So, ich war heute mit den Kids biken, habe sie über´s Käppelle, Steinbruch, Zellingen und M-Weg wieder nach Würzburg getrieben.  
40 km, aber sie haben sich wacker geschlagen.   
Mal schauen, sie wollen die Woche wieder fahren, nun muß ich mir noch was schwierigeres einfallen lassen! Wenn jemand einen Vorschläge hat..... nur zu!

Gruß, Stefan   

PS: Anbei noch Foto von der Tour, mehr im Album.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juli 2005)

...ach und dann ist FLOCU gestern auf dem Radweg noch an mir vorbei gefahren! So gegen 17:00.... Ich schrei noch "Guten Morgen!", aber keine Reaktion!   

Foto verschoben.....






Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (28. Juli 2005)

muahaha
Da hab ich dich wohl traditionsbewusst übersehn (-;
Kann mich da leider null dran erinnern. Aber stimmt schon, so 16/17h sind wir zum M-Weg aufgebrochen aufm Radweg Richtung VHH.

Überhaupt, wär mal nett, wenn wir mal wieder was auf die Beine stellen könnten. Bin ja scho ewig nimmer mit jmd. ausm Forum gfahrn (Steff-VW beim bikestore Treff ma ausgenommen). Also, wie schauts z.B. nächste Woche aus? Oder hätte diesen SA jmd. Lust auf ne kleine Rhöntour? Route steht noch net fest, aber Wasserkuppe, Heidelstein, Himmeldunk- und Kreuzberg inkl. Kreuzbergbier sind auf jeden Fall mit dabei. Aber Achtung, Wettervorhersage ist leider net so prächtig (Regenschauer 70 %).


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Juli 2005)

....ich arbeite nächste Woche bis Freitag weider jeden Tag bis 20:00   
Diesen Samstag bin ich noch mit meinen drei Kids auf Tour, aber nächstes Wochenende könnte es mal wieder klappen.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (29. Juli 2005)

Servus Allerseits.

Mach meinem Kurzurlaub im Bayr. Wald mit der Familie (aber ohne Bike!!) bin ich nun wieder im Lande. Jetzt kann ich mich erstmal von den Strapazen erholen.  

Also des mit der Kreuzberg Tour hört sich ja gut an, aber ich will am Sonntag den Keiler-Marathon fahren, daher morgen Ruhetag. Aber ich war grad a bisl auf der Wü-Marathonstrecke unterwegs (liegt ja quasi vor der Haustür). Hat Spaß gemacht, so nach ein paar Tagen Bikepause.
Ich hab nur mal meine neuen Teile noch eingestellt und ausprobiert, damit auch alles klappt am Sonntag. Ich will ja schließlich auch mal das Ziel erreichen.  

Also Let´s Roll.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr.

Keiler.....    muß Sonntag zur EX....   

Aber ich war gestern mit Junior auf dem M-Weg unterwegs, er konnte nicht genug bekommen. Es waren am Ende 60 km    und er wollte noch weiter, aber ich glaube er wäre da schon fast vom Bike gekippt. .... und er hat geschlafen wie ein Toter.   

Gruß, bis bald, Stefan


----------



## cosy (30. Juli 2005)

Hi Stefan,

ich bin auch gestern M-Weg, Zellingen, Erlabrunner Käppele gefahren! Schade, dass wir uns nicht begegenet sind. Ich hätte ja gerne mal den Mountainbike-Nachwuchs bewundert!   

Falls Yvi nächste Woche keine Zeit hat, können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen?

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## steff-vw (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Allerseits.

Also Keiler-Bike-Marathon war echt     

Leider waren etwa 695 Starter zuviel da. Ansonsten hätte es neben der ewigen warterei am Berg und in der Abfahrt sau viel Spaß gemacht. Die Strecke war Klasse, aber halt zu viel los.

Man müßte die Strecke mal an nem Wochenende so als Tagestour machen. Ohne Zeitdruck und so, das macht sau viel Spaß.  

Ansonsten bin ich mit mir ganz zufrieden und der neue Rahmen ist  . Da kannst Bergab voll die Sau raus lassen und aufwärts geht´s ohne nennenswertes Wippen. Echt Top das Teil. Und ich bin endlich mal ins Ziel gekommen ohne technische Probleme, mal von den Krämpfen abgesehen  .

@Votecstoepsel
Die Strecke wär echt was für dich gewesen, Stefan. So ne Abfahrt-Wildsau wie Du hätte sich da wohl gefühlt.  

Bis bald mal wieder.

Grüßle Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (31. Juli 2005)

keiler war echt spitze das stimmt

abfahrten waren spitze .. teilweise recht durchgewühlt gewesen (nicht nass nicht trocken einfach guter feuchter waldboden bis teilweise mind 10 cm tiefe) aber klasse

auffahrten waren soweit gut.. die 2. war natürlich nen hammer mit den vielen höhenmetern auf kürzester strecke auf mehr oder weniger fast durchgänigigen trail

die 58 km haben mir gereicht.. zeit ist 3:17:58 und 189. in der männlichen gesamtwertung und 134. in der herren-altersklassenwertung


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Juli 2005)

Ja toll, da macht Ihr mich ja gleich wieder heiß.....   
Also ich denke das mit dem noch mal hinfahren sollten wir im Auge behalten!    Als ich heute auf der Autobahn unterwegs war musste ich an Euch denken  , Junior will nächstes Jahr Würzburg mitfahren!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (1. August 2005)

Servus.

Ich war leider nett ganz so gut. 3:35 und 218. in der Wertung.
Ich hab viel Zeit auf den Abfahrten verloren, da es immer einen vor Dir gab.  

@Stoepsel
Dein Junior ist auch voll bei der Sache, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann.  
"Der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm".  

Grüßle steff


----------



## flocu (1. August 2005)

Also ich war am Sa wieder ma in der Rhön und werd wohl langsam süchtig danach. D.h. nächstes Wochenende wollt ich wieder 1-2 Tage hin. Wie schautsn aus, wär da jmd. dabei?


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. August 2005)

Hallölle....

Ich hab Sonntag frei, jemand Lust, wenn´s trocken ist, auf eine Runde um WÜ?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (6. August 2005)

Servus.

Also wenn´s trocken bleibt bin ich Sonntag wieder dabei. Wie immer? Um 10 am Collo?
Wenn nicht dann morgen früh mal hier oder per SMS.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NEandi (7. August 2005)

Hallo,

viele Grüßé aus dem nahen mittelfranken. Als ebenfalls Freizeit-MTB-tourenfahrer wollte ich fragen wo ihr denn normal so unterwegs seid? Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne gemeinsame "Trans-Franken"-tour....    
Gruss


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> Also wenn´s trocken bleibt bin ich Sonntag wieder dabei. Wie immer? Um 10 am Collo?
> .....Gruß Steff



..... und, wie war´s? Mich hat es auch eingeregnet! ... beim schrauben!   

@NEandi
...naja, meist in der Umgebung von Würzburg. Aber für eine Tour etwas abseits sind wir auch mal zu haben. 
Bei mir ist es leider so das der Job sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und da wenig Zeit zum biken bleibt, deshalb meist nur im Kreis. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (7. August 2005)

Servus.

Also eigentlich war´s ganz o.k. Nur die Stufen von der Steinburg nach U-dürrbach waren sehr glitschig. Aber der Weg durch den Wald ging eigentlich. Nach Vhh bin ich über Gü-Rimpar-Maidbronn-Estenfeld-Rottendorf gefahren. Alles Asphalt oder Geschottert. War für heute ausreichend.
Außerdem kam ich pünktlich zum Regen vor der Haustüre an.  

Aber schrauben war bestimmt a net schlecht. Ich schraub auf alle Fälle gerne.

Ich wär auch mal für ne Tour außerhalb Wü zu haben. So lang es keine Transalp oder n Monstertrail wird  

Nächst Ausfahrt wahrscheinlich erst am Mittwoch mit der RSG.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. August 2005)

.....Mittwoch arbeite ich wieder bis 18:00!   

Gruß an alle.... Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (7. August 2005)

Schade. Ich fang gerade an. Nachtschicht halt!  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, hat wer Lust an einem der nächsten drei Tage auf eine Guten Morgen, Mittag, Feierabendrunde?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. August 2005)

mit mir wirds die nächsten ca 2 wochen nix ich fahr wenn überhaupt ab wochenende viell. erst weng rennrad evtl nur rolle 
bin noch verhindert da letzte woche im krankenhaus und etwas altmetall rausbekommen habe .. tja scheiss gewichtstuning   immerhin 70 gr hats gebracht 

ansonsten hät ich noch ne cd vom forentreffen an einen herrn flo abzugeben wenn man sich mal bei gelegenheit sieht wärs gut .. zum fahren wirds aber nix so in den nächsten 2 wochen mtb'technisch


----------



## flocu (11. August 2005)

cd forumstreffen
dir /p
cd..

(-;
Ja top, auf die cd bin ich ja sehr scharf.
Aber 2 Wochen könnt ich nu auch noch warten.

Ach ja, Gute Besserung! 
Dir scheints ja eh scho wieder prächtig zu gehen (-;

Die nächsten 3 Tage bin ich leider net in Wü, aber wenn am Sa jmd. ne Tagestour in der Rhön fahren will, bisher sind wir nur zu 2t!


----------



## steff-vw (11. August 2005)

Servus.

Also biketechnisch is bei mir nix mit Rhön drinn dieses Wo-Ende. Wie schaut´s n Sonntag wieder mit ner Runde aus? Stefan  ??

@flocu
Du hast es ja doch endlich geschafft deine Tel.Nr. zu posten.  

Fährt noch jemand ein Rennen Ende August, bzw. September? Ich habe so Wertheim oder Odenwald-Dings gedacht. Muß mir allerdings erstmal noch die Ausschreibungen anschauen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Fährt noch jemand ein Rennen Ende August, bzw. September? Ich habe so Wertheim oder Odenwald-Dings gedacht. Muß mir allerdings erstmal noch die Ausschreibungen anschauen.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Was....wie....wo?   
Külsheim ist nun schon vier Wochern her und es kribbelt wie die Sau, will nicht wahr haben das die Saison vorbei ist.   

@Lorenzio   ...zu 99%

Sonntag würde in Ordnung gehen, nur soll es am Sonntag mal Richtig Sch**** werden. Guckst Du....  
Ich habe vor morgen noch eine Runde zu drehen, wäre schön wenn sich noch wer findet.

So, Gruß erstmal, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (13. August 2005)

Sers.

Du tust glaub ich gut daran, heute zu fahren. Es Wetter paßt heut wenigstens. Leider kann ich heut net wegen ner Familienfeier  .

Wegen morgen früh muß man mal schauen. Wenn´s net regnet, möcht ich schon ne Runde fahren. Meld mich halt morgen nochmal hier oder per SMS.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Sers.
> 
> Du tust glaub ich gut daran, heute zu fahren. Es Wetter paßt heut wenigstens. Leider kann ich heut net wegen ner Familienfeier  .
> 
> ...



....mal schauen, zu Not mach ich einen Night-Ride draus!   
Wegen morgen, wenns net kübelt bin ich bei!!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2005)

So, war doch noch eine Runde drehen, war geil!  

Allerdings eine blöde Situation war schon. 
Fahr also einen Wanderweg hoch, kleinstes Ritzel, *7km/h*, und vier Wanderer älteren Baujahres vor mir. Ca. 10 Meter hinter ihnen klingelte ich, sie drehten sich um und die ersten zwei gingen bei Seite. Die dritte Person, eine "Dame", blieb mitten im Weg stehen und meinte "Wieso klingelt denn DER, muß das sein?"   
Naja, wie erwähnt 7km/h, der Weg war sehr schmal.... als ich ein paar Meter weg war dachte ich echt drüber nach anzuhalten und freundlich zu fragen was der Shice soll!   
Ich kam dann aber zu dem Endschluß das man so solche "Naturgenießer" wohl besser in Ruhe lassen soll.....   

Ok, egal, dann mal bis morgen früh in der Hoffnung es reschnet net!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (14. August 2005)

Moin.

Also ich mach mich mal fertig und wenn´s um halb 10 net regnet fahr ich los. Was danach kommt werden wir mal sehen.
Bis später.

Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Also ich mach mich mal fertig und wenn´s um halb 10 net regnet fahr ich los. Was danach kommt werden wir mal sehen.
> Bis später.
> ...


----------



## steff-vw (14. August 2005)

Leider hat es auch unterwegs noch angefangen so richtig schön zu pissen. Also war ich schon nass und hab nur nen kleinen Umweg nach hause gefahren.  

Mal schauen, ob es vielleicht morgen Nachmittag, bzw. Abend besser wird. Wenn ich Glück hab, dann läßt mich meine bessere Hälfte wieder für ein paar Stunden los.

Wenn jemand Bock hat einfach mal melden.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (14. August 2005)

Aber jetzt ist das Wetter wieder geil!   

Wer fährt Mittwoch am Bikestore alles mit? Mal schauen, vielleicht nehme ich mein Bike und die Klamotten mit auf Arbeit..... hab 18:00 (offiziell) Schluß und könnte dann dazugedüst kommen....  
Egal, schauen wir was kommt.

Ansonsten Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag? Alle die Lust haben einfach mal melden!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (15. August 2005)

Servus.

Mittwoch werd ich wieder dabei sein. Macht ja echt Spaß und die fahren da lang, wo sich keine Sau auskennt. Verfahrer sind ntürlich da auch drinn  .

Ansonsten wahrscheinlich am Sonntag wieder. Aber unsere Sonntagsfahrten sind die letzte Zeit immer ins "Wasser" gefallen. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.  

Viel Spaß und unfallfreies Fahren.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. August 2005)

@flo
hab dir im icq zwars chon paar mal auch getippt aber da erreich ich dich nich bzw antwortest nich   

nachdem der stefan (votec) abgesprungen ist.. wie wärs mit dir als mitfahrer für den mtb biathlon in gersfeld? http://www.schuetzengilde-rodenbach.de/Termine.html

ist am 17.9.


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. August 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> nachdem der stefan (votec) abgesprungen ist..




 

....musste heute wieder eine "Belegschaftsumstellung" vornehmen und das macht den 17. nicht unbedingt greifbarer....  

@Steff

Habe es zeitlich einfach nicht geschafft, siehe oben, hatte zwar alles dabei aber bin erst weit nach 18:00 aus der Arbeit raus.   

Wie schaut es am Freitag Abend mit einer Runde aus? Feierabendrunde? Muß auch nicht extren lang sein.....

Ansonsten wieder Sonntag?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (17. August 2005)

Bikestore war geil geil geil!
Wird Steff sicher bestätigen.
Schad, daß de net dabei warst Stefan

@Steve:
Also das klingt ja schon sehr nett, wenn auch n bissl anspruchslos (-;
Aber Spass machts sicher.
Des einzige Problem ist, daß ich beim Bund P8 auf 50m schiessen 6 (sechs!) Anläufe gebraucht hab. Die meisten waren nachm 2. Versuch fertig, nur ich hab immer fröhlich weiter probiert...
Mitm Gewehr bin ich net ganz so schlecht, aber immer noch schlecht genug (-;

ICQ war ich n paar Tage net on, weil ich in der Rhön war, sry.


Boah, lauter Stef.... hier (-;


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. August 2005)

so anspruchslos ists auch wieder nich.. jedenfalls meinte vreni der spass machts da eh muss ne morz gaudi sein  
und das stärkste team (die für das gleiche team starten) erhalten bier-prämien  da is noch was in arbeit bzw in absprache mit vreni   
wäre super wenn das klappen könnte .. letzte partner sprang ja ab oder drückte sich    

ps: im icq darfst dich auch mal melden wenn ich tippe


----------



## steff-vw (18. August 2005)

Sers.

RSG-Tour gestern war echt geil.
Aber ich glaub, den Weg find ich net nochmal.

@Stoepsl
Freitag ist schlecht, aber Sonntag müßte passen. Wenn es nicht wieder regnet sie die letzten male.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> Freitag ist schlecht, aber Sonntag müßte passen. Wenn es nicht wieder regnet sie die letzten male.
> 
> Gruß Steff


 
Ich sehe es schon kommen, darf morgen wieder alleine durch den Wald irren......  

Na gut, schönen Abend noch, Stefan


----------



## flocu (18. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe es schon kommen, darf morgen wieder alleine durch den Wald irren......
> 
> Na gut, schönen Abend noch, Stefan



Also morgen fahr ich scho auch, aber vormittags, weils wetter nachmittags bescheiden werden soll. Wenns Wetter allerdings halten sollte und ich danach noch Bock hab sms ich Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (19. August 2005)

Servus Mädels.  

Ich hab eigentlich am Sonntag vor (vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht!!) von Wü nach Gemünden zu radeln. Allerdings hab ich da Streckentechnisch null Plan. Ich mein M-Weg bis Kascht is scho klar, aber dann??
Weiß vielleicht jemand moch einen brauchbaren Weg von Kascht nach Gemünne?  

@Stoepsl
Bock evtl. am Sonntag M-Weg mitzufahren? Ich muß nämlich zu Bekannten nach Obersinn. 

Alles nur wenn es nicht regnet!  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Mädels.
> 
> ..... (vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht!!)
> 
> ...



Also ich glaube da hat einer eine Regenallergie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....Bock evtl. am Sonntag M-Weg mitzufahren?....



...ja klar doch, immer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Außer es regnet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. August 2005)

Es gewittert.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber ich war schon biken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M-Weg, aber ich habe gemerkt das die Kondition recht im Popo ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naja, wenn Du kaum zu fahren kommst, ist schon traurig.

So, morgen etwas schrauben und dann hoffe ich mal auf Sonntag.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (19. August 2005)

Der M-Weg geht weiter bis Gemünden afaik. Kenn ihn selbst nur bis zum Saupurzel.
Kann leider net mit, hab mir heut mein Schaltwerk geschrottet )))))-:

Wird aber eh regnen vorraussichtlich, so wie die ganze nächste Woche )-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. August 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .....hab mir heut mein Schaltwerk geschrottet )))))-:.....



...ich glaub ich hab noch ein ..... im Keller rumliegen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .....Wird aber eh regnen vorraussichtlich, so wie die ganze nächste Woche )-:



Pesimist! Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, und wieso mal nicht wieder richtig im Regen fahren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (19. August 2005)

servus

würde auch mal gerne den mweg fahren, kenn ihn auch noch nicht, mal schaun wie es sonntag hinhaut dann komm ich mit.
wann wollt ihr starten und wie lange wollt ihr brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (19. August 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> wann wollt ihr starten und wie lange wollt ihr brauchen



....10:00 auf alte MAinbrücke, vor´m Colonatus, und meist so um die drei Stündchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. August 2005)

....und es kam wie es kommen musste, ich muß später noch auf Arbeit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wird zu allem Übel auch noch bis morgen Früh dauern! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber wenn es nicht regnet, schnappe ich mir meine Augenringe und fahre mit! Perfekt wäre natürlich eine Verschiebung um ein/zwei Stündchen, dürft nur keine Höchstleistungen von mir erwarten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffen wir jetzt nur noch auf "schönes" Wetter. Bin zur Not aber bis morgen auch über Handy erreichbar, auch zu Nacht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (20. August 2005)

Servus.

Ein bis zwei Stunden nach vorne ist möglich   

Leider soll es ja regnen. Mal schauen, wenn´s net regnet riskier ich´s vielleicht. Später starten kann ich leider net, da ich ja zum Grillen in Obersinn sein muß. Und bis dahin noch ein weiter Weg.  

Viel Spaß beim Arbeiten, Stefan. Wenn sich was ändert dann meld ich mich per SMS.

Bis denn.
Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ......Leider soll es ja regnen. Mal schauen, wenn´s net regnet riskier ich´s vielleicht. ....



Da ist sie wieder, die Regenphobie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber dafür das es heute den ganzen Tag Shice regnen sollte bin ich guter Hoffnumg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ach, und wenn´s net regnet, will ich aber auch alle sehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (20. August 2005)

hi votec,
mir würde es auch nach 12.00 besser passen, ruf mich mal an 01715366339
gruß

PS: wenns schüttet ist ja eh hinfällig.


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. August 2005)

Hallo Spice.

...denke mal wir lassen zehn, nach zwölf wird es mir zu spät, dann ist der ganze Tag gelaufen, will noch was von meinen beiden Damen haben.   

UND: Es ist gerade blauer Himmel!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (21. August 2005)

Moin.

Also ich werd es wohl riskieren. Treffpunkt um 10 am Collo.
Bis denn.

Ich hoffe wirklich, das es heute nicht wieder wie aus dem Eimer schüttet.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. August 2005)

Sonntags, früh um halb Zehn in Würzburg.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es ist zum ....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aber auch jeden Sonntag!

Naja, wenn´s net REGNET am Dienstag eine Feierabendrunde? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (21. August 2005)

man ist das ein linkes wetter!!!
morgens pisst es wie sau und nachmittags scheint sonne ;-(
nachdem ich freitag schon knapp 2 stunden mit rennrad im regen unterwegs war wollte ich heute das risiko nicht schon wieder eingehen 

hi votecstöpsel,habe deine nummer abgespeichert. wann und wo willst du dienstag biken??

werde wohl am mittwoch mal wieder bei rsg mitfahren 


sag mal steff was für ein slayer fährst du denn? (RM ist schon klar 


Gruß


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. August 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> man ist das ein linkes wetter!!!
> morgens pisst es wie sau und nachmittags scheint sonne ;-(.....











			
				hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ....hi votecstöpsel,habe deine nummer abgespeichert. wann und wo willst du dienstag biken??....



Also wann und wo ist relativ, dachte so gegen 16:00/17:00, aber wie gesagt, ist flexibel. Habe Dienstag Dienstfrei.   
_Vielleicht findet sich um 17:00 Uhr noch die eine oder der andere der auch Lust hätte! _







			
				hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> ....werde wohl am mittwoch mal wieder bei rsg mitfahren



Werde ich auch gerne wollen.....aber muß um 16:30 auf Nachtdienst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, erst mal soweit, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (21. August 2005)

Sers.

Leider hat es erst um 12 aufgehört zu pissen. Da war es mir dann zu spät. Sind nämlich schon um 12 mit dem Auto los gefahren.  Der Sonntag-Regen geht mir echt tierisch auf den Allerwertesten.   

@hotspice
Das Slayer müßte so Bj 2000/2001 sein. Ich hab allerdings nur den Rahmen gekauft (gebraucht) und den Rest hatte ich schon.
Kannst am Mittwoch ja mal auf mich zu kommen. Es gibt ja net viele dort, die ein Rocky fahren. Eigentlich sind es nur noch zwei andere. Meins ist schwarz hat aber so nen Glitzer-Effekt Lack. Echt Coole Optik.

Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. August 2005)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> .... wann und wo willst du dienstag biken??
> 
> .....
> Gruß



Nun, kommen wir zusammen?   

Stefan


----------



## hotspice (23. August 2005)

bei uns tröpfelt es schon wieder :-(

werde wohl so um 15.00 bei mir rumfahren, aber falls wer lust hat, ein paar kumpels und ich wir fahren auch nachts, wahrscheinlich auch heute nacht 
ist ne witzige sache!!

gruß


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

Hallo Du.

War gerade auch ein paar Stündchen unterwegs.   

Auf nen Night-Ride in und um Würzburg konnte ich hier noch keinen überreden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber vielleicht klappt es mal und ich stoße auf eine Runde zu Euch!   

Später wird´s heute bei mir nix weil ich noch zwei Räder reparieren muss.....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (23. August 2005)

Servus.

Nach der Anschaffung eines Kinderanhängers haben wir die erste kleine Ausfahrt heut gemacht. Der Kleinen gefällt es nicht wirklich weil sie total nach vorne rutscht.
Fahrtechnisch ist der Anhänger aber einfacher wie der Kindersitz, find ich.
Außerdem sah die Mutti auf meinem Rocky auch nicht schlecht aus.  

Also vielleicht bis morgen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> Der Kleinen gefällt es nicht wirklich weil sie total nach vorne rutscht.
> .....Gruß Steff



Wurchtel eine Decke zusammen und leg sie unter den Po, ich lege dann meist noch den Rucksack daneben, das wenn sie einschläft nicht umkippt. So gings ganz gut. (Sie fuhr mit sechs Monaten das erste mal mit!)  

Und, solltest Dir einen teureren gekauft haben, da gibbet´s manchmal so "Kindesitze" zu kaufen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (23. August 2005)

kein problem kannst gerne nachts mitfahren, dauert ja eh nicht mehr lange und jede fahrt nach 19.00 ist ne nachtfahrt.
wir starten meistens von rossbrunn,  da wir von uettingen rossbrunn und greußenheim sind, meistens zu dritt oder mal zu viert je nach dem.


----------



## flocu (23. August 2005)

N Nightride würd mich auch sehr reizen.
Mal die Stirnlampe gscheit testen (-;

Bin morgen beim bikestore auch wieder am Start, zumindest wenn mein Schaltwerk vorher noch kommt *hoff*


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

Ich habe erst wieder Mitte nächste Woche wieder frei, aber wenn´s Wetter passt, dann machen wir den ersten offiziellen *Würzburger Night-Ride*!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (23. August 2005)

ich bin geschäftlich von freitag bis 5.9. unterwegs ab dann nachtfahrt kein problem. 

was für lampen habt ihr denn?

bei uns sinds lupine, nightpro  und sigma


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

Ich fahre ganz gut mit Sigma, habe aber auch schon festellen müssen das sie bei -15°C nur 20min hält!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (23. August 2005)

ja die akkus sind der größte schwachpunkt, niedrige temperatur = niedrige kapazität


----------



## cosy (24. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe erst wieder Mitte nächste Woche wieder frei, aber wenn´s Wetter passt, dann machen wir den ersten offiziellen *Würzburger Night-Ride*!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Hört sich gut an    Leider hab ich keine anständige Lampe   

Vielleicht kann ich mir ja bis dahin eine besorgen... 
Ansonsten können wir ja mal wieder bei Tageslicht biken? Apropo - ich sehe gerade aus den Fenster und muss feststellen, dass die Sonne scheint! Deshalb schwing ich mich jetzt auf mein Kleines und dreh ne Runde!

Cosy   

P.S.: Hab gestern eine fast ausgestorbene Rasse beim biken gesehen: ein blondes Mädel auf nem Stumpjumper(?) - war so überrascht ein Mädel alleine auf nem MTB zu sehen, deshalb konnte ich nicht so genau aufs Bike achten...)


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. August 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an    Leider hab ich keine anständige Lampe
> .........



Ja, Shice die Fee in´n Wald, ich hab noch das doppelte bezahlt!   Aber die hier  ist absolut in Ordnung und reicht voll und ganz für unsere Zwecke.

Ähm, ich habe bis Montag erst mal Nachtschicht, wollen wir dafür den Dienstag mal in´s Auge fassen wenn´s net regnet? ....ja oder einfach so, NAchmittag? ....hm, also ich fahr jedenfalls Dienstag (wollte ich damit sagen), wenn wer Lust hat, einfach melden. Entscheiden dann spontag ob Tages-, Dämmerungs-, Night-Ride.   



			
				cosy schrieb:
			
		

> .....P.S.: Hab gestern eine fast ausgestorbene Rasse beim biken gesehen: ein blondes Mädel auf nem Stumpjumper(?) - war so überrascht ein Mädel alleine auf nem MTB zu sehen, deshalb konnte ich nicht so genau aufs Bike achten...)



Ja, ich kenn das!    Sehe öfters schöne Wesen durch den Wald schweben, und wenn ich grüße lächeln sie mich sogar an!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (25. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich kenn das!    Sehe öfters schöne Wesen durch den Wald schweben, und wenn ich grüße lächeln sie mich sogar an!



Boah, Stefan!
Was immer du rauchst, übertreibs net!
(-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (25. August 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hab gestern eine fast ausgestorbene Rasse beim biken gesehen: ein blondes Mädel auf nem Stumpjumper(?) - war so überrascht ein Mädel alleine auf nem MTB zu sehen, deshalb konnte ich nicht so genau aufs Bike achten...)



diese hier viell?


----------



## hotspice (25. August 2005)

man wo habt ihr euch denn auf einmal hier im forum versteckt???

habe versucht was neues unter singels-bikes zu posten aber das hat wohl keiner gesehen.

wie ist das hierher gerutscht??


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. August 2005)

Antwort! :  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (26. August 2005)

Servus.

War am Mittwoch wieder mit der RSG unterwegs. Waren am M-Weg unterwegs. Jetzt kenn ich auch ne schöne "Zwischenabfahrt" bei Thüngersheim. Das hätt dem Stoepsl gefallen!  

Wie schaut´s n am Sonntag aus? Oder sollten wir lieber nix ausmachen, sonst regnet es wieder,   

Gruß Steff


----------



## cosy (26. August 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> diese hier viell?



Hi SteveLorenzio!

Ne, das war se nicht. Die ich gesehen habe war blonder und das Bike sah nach nem aktuellen Spezi aus.
Übrigens, die Variante des M-Wegs ist echt nett - besonders wenn es geregnet hat  
@ votecstöpsl: musst einfach nach überqueren der Günterslebener Strasse nicht dem M folgen, sondern den blauen Punkt! Wenn du dann auf nen Trail kommst, der fast senkrecht - ok, etwas übertrieben - aber zumindest recht steil ist, dann bist du richtig!

So, bis bald dann mal! Ich gehe übrigens jetzt biken! (ach, das Studentenleben ist schon echt hart   )

Gruß,
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. August 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] votecstöpsl: musst einfach nach überqueren der Günterslebener Strasse nicht dem M folgen, sondern den blauen Punkt! Wenn du dann auf nen Trail kommst, der fast senkrecht - ok, etwas übertrieben - aber zumindest recht steil ist, dann bist du richtig!



Ähm....ja, kann das zwar gerade nicht einordnen, aber Du wirst mir das schon mal erklären.   



			
				cosy schrieb:
			
		

> ......So, bis bald dann mal! Ich gehe übrigens jetzt biken! (ach, das Studentenleben ist schon echt hart   )
> 
> Gruß,
> Cosy



 *grrrr* Die zweite Person innerhalb eienr Stunde die mir sagt wie geil das ist wenn man Student ist und immer biken gehen kann!    Habe vorgeschlagen morgen früh um sechs... aber das ist den Studenten dann wieder zu früh.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naja, ich werde in einer Stunde wieder auf Arbeit fahren.... morgen auch.... übermorgen auch....dann wieder....und noch mal..... Kann erst Dienstag wieder!   

Viel Spaß an alle...  Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (28. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> *grrrr* Die zweite Person innerhalb eienr Stunde die mir sagt wie geil das ist wenn man Student ist und immer biken gehen kann!    Habe vorgeschlagen morgen früh um sechs... aber das ist den Studenten dann wieder zu früh.



@stefan: Räusper, früh aufstehen war jetzt nicht sooooo das Problem, aber dann nur zwei Stunden fahren? Da kann ich ja um acht wieder ins Bett, nenene.......

@alle: Heute ist Sonntag und wundergeiles abgeschöntes (  ) Wetter!

Möcht so ab zwölf ne ordentliche Sonntagstour machen, jemand Lust mitzukommen und gleich ne Idee wo es hingehen könnte?
Gruß
Andy
Für kurzentschlossene: 0160 - 96 249 213
ICQ-NR: 123381480


----------



## flocu (28. August 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Möcht so ab zwölf ne ordentliche Sonntagstour machen, jemand Lust mitzukommen und gleich ne Idee wo es hingehen könnte?



Waaah waaah waaah! Wär sofort dabei, hab aber immer noch kein Schaltauge und weiß auch net, wo ich ein passendes herbekommen soll ))))-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. August 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> .......Heute ist Sonntag und wundergeiles abgeschöntes (  ) Wetter!
> 
> Möcht so ab zwölf ne ordentliche Sonntagstour machen, jemand Lust mitzukommen und gleich ne Idee wo es hingehen könnte?
> Gruß
> ...



*grrrrrrrr* Der Zweite heute der fragt ob wir biken gehen... ist doch soooo schönes Wetter.....   Und ich muß in zwei Stunden wieder auf Arbeit.    Also wenn das so weiter geht.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dienstag!!! Aber da sehe ich es schon kommen, wird wieder keine Sau mitfahren,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder es regnet. 

Naja, wünsche allen noch einen SCHÖNEN Sonntag, ich geh arbeiten...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. August 2005)

also theo. is bis nächsten sonntag sonnig und warm 
(aber ganz ohne gewähr lt. wetter.com   )

dienstag wäre gut aber wenn dann abends  nach der arbeit (ca 16 - 16.30 uhr) wenn ich würd gern nix anspruchvolles fahren da ich 4 wochen kein mtb gefahren bin (nur 2 3 mal rr) und mehr die richtugn ochsenfurt.. 
sprich ab wü main-aufwärts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (29. August 2005)

dienstag ist bei mir eigentlich grundlage angesagt, aber wenn steve ohnehin eher nach ruhig ist, würd ich mich anschließen.

Übrigens diese threadverschiebung nach franken ist echt beschissen, muss jetzt viel weiter nach unten scrollen. Dürfte doch kein problem sein den link einfach zu "doppeln" und wieder einen bei Bike- und Singletreff reinzustellen, genug Beiträge (also Lobby) gibt es ja, dass wir solche Forderungen aufstellen dürfen. 
Lasst uns mal ne Unterschriftensammlung machen und per Bürger-/Userentscheid intervenieren 
Ciao
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. August 2005)

Ja, später Nachmittag klingt gut, aber was heisst "ruhig"? Nur Radweg? Bin auch seid Wochen nicht mehr richtig gefahren.... und das ist doch kein Grund um noch langsamer zu werden.  

Ich habe zwar noch ein RA Termin, aber hoffe stark das es klappt und ich net alleine fahren muß.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cosy (29. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, später Nachmittag klingt gut, aber was heisst "ruhig"? Nur Radweg? Bin auch seid Wochen nicht mehr richtig gefahren.... und das ist doch kein Grund um noch langsamer zu werden.
> 
> Ich habe zwar noch ein RA Termin, aber hoffe stark das es klappt und ich net alleine fahren muß.
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



@ Votecstöpsl:
Wie du ja schon per PM weisst, hab ich auch Zeit und Lust mitzufahren - vorausgesetzt ihr fahrt keinen Radweg oder ähnliches    Du weisst ja, was mein Kleines so am liebsten fährt    und wenn ich das ihm nicht gebe, wirft es mich womöglich ab...    

Gruß,
Cosy


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. August 2005)

muss gucken ob ich es pack von der zeit her..
ich sag mal 16.30 - 17 uhr unterer markt am schlecker

wenn ich bis 17 uhr nicht da bin wirds mit mir nix werden

haben ne grosse baustelle oben am hornbach bei der wir morgen schon um 5 uhr früh anfangen und wie wir fertig werden keine ahnung   

hoff passt einigermasen das ichs noch pack


ruhig heist (zumindest meine vorstellung jetzt) radweg nach randersacker und von dahaus nach "oben" und oberhalb (teilweise marathonstrecke andersrum) richtung sommerhausen udn dort durch den wald  richtung ochsenfurter forst.. die auswertigen können ja dann über den radweg oder obenrum wieder zurückfahren


----------



## AndySaui (29. August 2005)

alles klar, ich bin dabei


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. August 2005)

mit mir wirds wohl nix evtl. rechnet net mit mir.. wie siehts mittwoche aus


----------



## flocu (29. August 2005)

Wer is dabei am Sonntag?
âAuf und Ab im Schenkenwaldâ 
am 04.09.2005 in Wertheim

http://www.velofreunde.de/mtb_tour/mtb_tour.htm

Ich hoff bis dahin hab ichn Schaltauge, sonst flipp ich echt aus...


----------



## AndySaui (30. August 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is dabei am Sonntag?
> âAuf und Ab im Schenkenwaldâ
> am 04.09.2005 in Wertheim


"Die teilnehmerstÃ¤rksten Teams erhalten einen Pokal", endlich mal ne realistische Chance einen abzugreifen...  

HÃ¶rt sich ganz ok an, wÃ¤r ich dabei, allerdings noch etwas abhÃ¤ngig wo ich am Samstag bin


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2005)

Hallo Ihr.

Cool, endlich kommt mal wieder was zusammen.   
Also dann würde ich mal ganz frech festlegen (da es Steve nicht schafft) um 16:00 Uhr, auf der Alten MB, vorm Colonatus.    Wo wir fahren können wir ja dann spontan... Bei sechs Leuten wird das ja schon eine demokratische Entscheidung! 

Sollte noch was passieren.... Post oder SMS....

Am Sonntag bin ich dabei!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (30. August 2005)

Servus.

Können wir unseren Sonntagsausflug auf Samstag verschieben, oder wer hat Lust am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen. Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht so lange, da wir zum Grillen eingeladen sind. Außerdem werden wohl einige die Wertheim-Runde fahren.

Viel Spaß heut mittag beim Radln. Ich war heut früh etwas unterwegs. Die wege sind aber trocken.   

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2005)

@all
So, alle wieder zu Hause.... war eine absolut geile Runde.   

Schwirrt hier noch jemand rum der morgen evtl. beim Bikestore mitfährt? Also wenn ich es zeitlich gebacken bekomme bin ich dabei!  

@Andi
Wegen Donnerstag machen wir morgen was aus, ansonsten drehe ich hier eine Runde.

Wertheim...
Wer Lust hat am Sonntag mit zu fahren meldet sich einfach mal.

Gruß und hoffe auf eine Wiederholung....

Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (30. August 2005)

bikestore ist 18 uhr!? mal gucken ob ichs gebacken bekomm 
was heute so spät endete dürfte evtl morgen ehr feierabend sein   
mal gucken was ich in der zeit bis 18 uhr machen .. 
aber ist schon bissl spät 18 uhr wen ich dann noch nach shausen heim muss dann wirds dunkel
viell. so ne runde drehen aber schon ehr von der zeit her.. mal sehn


----------



## Widu (30. August 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> ...
> 
> Wertheim...
> ...




Werde da sein. Vermutlich schon um 8.00 Uhr.

Grüße

W.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Vermutlich schon um 8.00 Uhr.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> W.



Ja, davon gehe ich aus!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (31. August 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> aber ist schon bissl spät 18 uhr wen ich dann noch nach shausen heim muss dann wirds dunkel



Hast ja ne gute Chance, daß es durch Sommerhausen zurück geht (-;
Also ich muss sagen, hier im Forum geht ja wieder richtig was! Liegts am geilen Wetter?

Natürlich hab ich kein Rad, wenn ich mal net dauernd allein fahren müsste, doh |-:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (31. August 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hab ich kein Rad, wenn ich mal net dauernd allein fahren müsste, doh |-:


Kann dir ja meine Rolle leihen, bis deine Schaltung wieder funzt........  

Scherz beiseite: Stefan wär bei der Spessart-Tour vielleicht auch dabei,

@all 
 sonst noch jemand Bock und Zeit am Donnerstag nen Nachmittag im Spessart zu verbringen? Man könnte ja da mal ne richtig ordentliche Tour hinlegen (1000 hm aufwärts) inclusive Pause bei ner Waldschenke (Aurora, Sylvan, Echterspfahl etc.)


----------



## flocu (31. August 2005)

@Spessart-Tour:
Jaaaa, jaaaa, jaaaaaaaa!!!!
Bin dabei (-;
Hab heut mein Schaltauge bekommen, yippieeee, jahaaa!!!

Habs leider zum Bikestore nimmer rechtzeitig geschafft. Wenn jemand dabei war, bitte postet mal welche Tour ihr gefahren seid. 

@Andy:
Ja, hab schon gehört, daß du jetzt ne tolle Rolle hast, danke fürs Angebot (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2005)

So, hallo noch mal.....

Hatte also heute mein Termin und muß nun bis Freitag 250,- auftreiben sonst habe ich ein ECHTES Problem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ergo hat sich das mit morgen leider erledigt, werde morgen Klinken putzen gehen, habe zwar nicht wirklich eine Chance, aber versuchen muß ich es.  
Bin im Gedanken bei Euch!


So, danach war ich dann zum abreagieren auf der Bikestoretour dabei, und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, es waren fast 40 Leute da! Mann war das ein Anblick als der Tross durch die City zog.....

So, ich hoffe wir sehen uns, Gruß, Stefan


----------



## SteveLorenzios (31. August 2005)

sauber   bin um 18.15 erst ca rausgekommen und dann durch die city hab aber keinen einzigen mtbiker gesehn     
wo ging die tour entlang?

fahrn die diversen gruppen die gebildet werden in verschiedenen gegenden oder auch die gleiche /ähnliche runde?

wiso 250 euro auftreiben? wasn los? wiso putzen  kannst ja auch über icq antworten wenn willst


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2005)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> sauber   bin um 18.15 erst ca rausgekommen und dann durch die city hab aber keinen einzigen mtbiker gesehn
> wo ging die tour entlang?
> 
> fahrn die diversen gruppen die gebildet werden in verschiedenen gegenden oder auch die gleiche /ähnliche runde?
> ....



Wir sind direkt auf den Radweg, Talavera und dann kreuz und quer Richtung Käpelle. Haben drei Gruppen gemacht und uns dann am Käpelle wieder getroffen und im Formationsflug den Radweg zurück.
Leider den Foto vergessen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2005)

So, bin noch am grübeln wegen Wertheim. Irgendwie ist jeder net da.   

Naja, mal schauen....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (1. September 2005)

Hey,
waren heute im Spessart - es war geil geil geil und hat gerockt ohne Ende  

Fotos setzt wohl Flocu bald rein, absolutes Highlight neben endlos langen geilen Trails war wohl der Aufstieg zur Aurora (300 hm am Stück) der uns dann nochmal so richtig den Rest gegeben hat.

Kann nur allen wärmstens empfehlen das nächste Mal mitzukommen, ich werd auf jeden Fall bald wieder hinfahren.
Grüßle
Andy


----------



## flocu (1. September 2005)

Was gibtsn an Wertheim zu überlegen?
Top Wetter gibts, top Singletrails solls geben, top billig isse, top Verpflegung gibts, was will mern mehr? N Kumpel und ich fahren hin, haben aber leider nur Platz für 2 im Auto.

Spessart Tour mitm Andy war übrigens sehr nett und wenn man nur Würzburg gewohnt ist auch gut anstrengend 

Der hier war dabei (Andy)






Und der hier auch (ich)






Da simmer drüber!






Und da simmer hoch (Aurora)!






Und ne Pause hammer auch gemacht bei all dem Stress (-;






Kann man übrigens auf Deutschlands erster Trailkarte  (!) nachvollziehen.


Oder aufm Höhenprofil, daß mein kleiner HAC immer ausspuckt:


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2005)

Ja toll.....  
Aber ich habe auch Kilometer gemacht.... in der City.... mit dem Kinderwagen...

Welche Strecke wollt Ihr den fahren? ...und Platz im Auto hab ich mehr!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (2. September 2005)

Strecke? Gibts da mehrere?
Hm, dann die längste, damit sichs ah lohnt (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (2. September 2005)

Servus Mädels.

Also ich hab vor am Samstag so ab 12 Uhr ne Runde zu fahren. Hatt jemand Lust oder wollt ihr Euch für Sonntag schonen?
Ich bin mir noch nich schlüssig, wie lang und wohin es gehen soll. Hab allerdings schon an so 3 Stunden gedacht.

Bei eurer Spessart Tour wär ich gern dabei gewesen. Es nächste mal fahrt ihr halt, wenn auch Nicht-Stundenten Zeit haben.  
Denn die Keiler-Marathon-Strecke war schon geil.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Strecke? Gibts da mehrere?
> Hm, dann die längste, damit sichs ah lohnt (-;



Ja klar:

Tour 1:
75km/1600hm Abfahrt zwischen 08:00 und 09:00

Tour 2:
46km/1100hm Abfahrt zwischen 09:00 un 10:00

Tour 3:
26km.....vergessen, oder!   

Also auf welche einigen wir uns?   

http://www.velofreunde.de/mtb_tour/mtb_tour.htm


Am Samstag geht leider nix, muß arbeiten, habe aber für Sonntag frei genommen.

Gruß. Stefan


----------



## flocu (2. September 2005)

Ja ohne Scheiss, scho die lange. 4h möcht ich scho unterwegs sein, sonst lohnt sichs echt net da hin zu fahren. Außerdem gibts dann sicher ne Verpflegungstelle mehr, mit ganz viel lecker Zeugs (

Kuppenritt waren auch 90km/1600hm, das war echt net wild.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. September 2005)

Das wollte ich hören!   

Treffen wir uns hier und fahren dann zusammen runter? Ich komme heute erst gegen 20:30 von der Arbeit, brauche also morgen einen Antrieb.  

Können auch gern heute noch mal SiMSen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (3. September 2005)

Ja, fahren wir zusammen. Am besten wir treffen uns in der Mergentheimer Str., weil wir müssen ja Heidingsfeld auf die Autobahn. Gut passen würde z.B. der Sportuni Parkplatz. Oder da am Eingang vom Steinbachtal. Oder am Dalle. Oder wir holen Dich da bei der alten Mainbrücke ab, das ginge wohl auch. 

Wir müssen halt möglichst früh los, weil mein Kollege noch am selben Tag nach Portugal fliegt. Also 8:00 am Start muss scho sein. Bei knapp ner Stunde Fahrt müss mer uns also um 7:00 treffen

Noch Fragen? (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. September 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ..... weil wir müssen ja Heidingsfeld auf die Autobahn. ...... ......



Einspruch! Es geht kürzer  , fahre die Strecke doch jeden Tag!   



			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .....Wir müssen halt möglichst früh los, weil mein Kollege noch am selben Tag nach Portugal fliegt. Also 8:00 am Start muss scho sein. Bei knapp ner Stunde Fahrt müss mer uns also um 7:00 treffen
> 
> Noch Fragen? (-;



Ja, ganz nach meiner Vorstellung!   Wäre Quatsch wenn ich jetzt einige Vorschläge machen würde, denk mal Treffpunkt vorm Parkhaus "Alte Mainbrücke" (ist auf der Seite der Brücke die der City abgewandt ist) um 07:00 Uhr dann fahre ich voraus.... wie gesagt, jeden Tag....   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (3. September 2005)

Ok, da lass ich den Experten gern vorfahren (-;
Sagen wir 7:10 am Parkhaus, sonst passt des von unsrer Zeitplanung net so.

Hast Du eigtl. so ein Kassettenabziehteil? Keine Kettenpeitsche, nur das zum reindrehen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. September 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, da lass ich den Experten gern vorfahren (-;
> Sagen wir 7:10 am Parkhaus, sonst passt des von unsrer Zeitplanung net so.
> 
> Hast Du eigtl. so ein Kassettenabziehteil? Keine Kettenpeitsche, nur das zum reindrehen.



JA!


----------



## flocu (3. September 2005)

Kannste das dann mitnehmen bitte? Das wär top!
Schreibs dir auch nomma als sms...
Also, bis morgen, ich freu mich ((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (4. September 2005)

Ja, mach ich..... Nur wer steht an seinem freien Tag soooo früh auf?


----------



## flocu (4. September 2005)

Da muss mer durch (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. September 2005)

Also, war eine coole Tour... wenn man die 50km Waldautobahn weggelassen hätte   .... mit schönen Abfahrten. Hoffen wir das nächste mal auf wirklich mehr Singletrails!  
Dank an alle die mitgefahren sind!  

Gruß, Stefan

FOTOS??


----------



## Widu (5. September 2005)

Seid ihr jetzt die lange Runde oder doch nur die kurze gefahren?

Habe Euch nach der zweiten Verpflegung nicht mehr gesehen, und im Zielbereich seid ihr ja auch nicht aufgetaucht.

Fand die Strecke nach der zweiten Verpflegung nach dem Streckenteiler für die 46km Tour sehr lustig. (Wartberg!!)

Auch Waldautobahn kann gehörig schlauchen. 


Grüße

W.


----------



## flocu (5. September 2005)

Wir sind scho lang gfahrn. Waren ca. 10 vor 2 im Ziel und mussten dann auch gleich heim.
Schlauchend wars sicher, aber Spass hats auch ne Menge gemacht. Leider war die Strecke ja net so der Bringer, aber gegen Ende wurde es etwas besser.
Melonen (!), Schmalzbrote und Kuchen hab ich ja schmerzlich vermisst, aber insgesamt gibts eigtl. keinen gewichtigen Grund nächstes Jahr net zu fahren.

N paar Fotos gibts hier


----------



## Bassi.s (7. September 2005)

hi,
könnt ihr mir was zu dem höhenweg sagen der von würzburg nach ochsenfurt geht? will den am donnerstag mit freunden fahren, weiss aber nicht genau wo der von ochsenfurt los geht...  
danke mfg bassi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2005)

Hm..... zeigen und fahren... ja, aber erklären?

Aber ich versuch´s mal. Wenn Du von Ochsenfurt kommst, durch Sommerhausen, rechte Mainseite.... auf der Hauptstraße, am Ortsausgang geht rechts ein Trampelpfad hoch. Links davon ist ein Feld und rechts ein Grudstück. Der Weg ist recht steil und steinig, aber da bist schon genau auf dem Höhenweg, macht echt Spaß.

Aber vielleicht solltest Dir das von Sommerhausener erklären lassen....  

Lorenzio   

Gruß, und viel Spaß, Stefan   

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!​


----------



## flocu (7. September 2005)

Wie der Stefan schon erklärt hat von Kleinochsenfurt aus rechts parallel zur B13 Richtung Sommerhausen auf nem geteerten Weg, bis zu ner Brücke. Dann gibts ne Rechtskurve und gleich wieder links am Hang entlang mehr oder weniger steil hoch. Das ist schon der Einstieg zum Ochsenfurter Höhenpanoramaweg. Danach dem roten Kreis folgen.

Wunderbar verbinden lässt sich das mit nem erstklassigem, ebenenen, sehr langen Sahnetrail oberhalb von Ochsenfurt: Ab Ochsenfurt Innenstadt über die alte Mainbrücke. Die B13 queren und immer weiter gerade aus den Berg hoch. Links kommt irgendwann mal so ein holzgeschnitzter Biertrinker, immer weiter den Berg hoch bis zum Wald. Direkt am Anfang vom Waldweg ist links der Einstieg zum Trail: folgen und genießen.
Nach dem Ausstieg einfach Waldautobahn runter, links an so nem See vorbei und dem Bachverlauf bergab folgen. Ganz unten stößt man dann auf die Brücke aus der ersten Beschreibung und kann sich nun auf den Höhenpanoramaweg stürzen.

Der Höhenweg geht aber nur bis Sommerhausen, danach muss man selbst schauen, wie man weiterfährt.

Auf der andern Mainseite gibts noch den Wanderweg mit dem gelben Punkt, der geht bis Würzburg. Ist auch größtenteils ein Höhenweg und sehr sehr schön, aber nur wenn man von Würzburg kommt.

Ich seh grad, ich hab sogar ne Karte:






(Ausschnitt, abfotografiert Nähe Kirche in Goßmannsdorf)​

Viel Spass (-;


----------



## Bassi.s (7. September 2005)

wow. danke ihr beiden  
dann hat sich egtl. alles erledigt, werde den weg morgen so wies aussieht abfahren. nur eine frage hätt ich noch   kann mir jemand über den weg auf der anderen seite des mains sagen der vpn würzburg weg nach ochsenfurt führt, danke  
mfg bassi


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. September 2005)

krieg morgen abend nen stumpi testbike und um es mal zu testen geh ich auch ins gelände also ab wü kann ich jemanden morgen mitnehmen dann kann man den höhenweg abfahren alles kein prob
über die winterhäuserseite gehts nich mehr zurück da ich in shausen ja bleib aber das könnte man nen anderes mal einrichten


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2005)

@Flocu:
Das Du so begabt bist im Erklären!   Aber sooo kenne ich die Runde noch nicht, müssen wir unbedingt mal fahren!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2005)

Hi Widu.

Irgendwie habe ich Dein Post erst jetzt bemerkt.   



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr jetzt die lange Runde oder doch nur die kurze gefahren?.......



Klar sind wir die Lange gefahren!   



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> .....Habe Euch nach der zweiten Verpflegung nicht mehr gesehen,......



NÖ? Ich errinnere Dich nur daran das Du an dieser lapidaren Abfahrt nach der Verpflegung kneifen wolltest!  Die von der Straße nach rechts runter, auf dem Wall!



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ...... und im Zielbereich seid ihr ja auch nicht aufgetaucht.......



Wir waren etwas im Zeitdruck, einer von uns musste seinen Flieger noch bekommen und meine Damen warteten auch auf mich.   



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ......Fand die Strecke nach der zweiten Verpflegung nach dem Streckenteiler für die 46km Tour sehr lustig. (Wartberg!!)
> ......



Ja, am Ende war sie ganz nett geworden. Aber nach der Werbung hatte ich sie mir schöner vorgestellt.  

Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal auf´ne Tour in WÜ.   

Druß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (7. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> @Flocu:
> Das Du so begabt bist im Erklären!   Aber sooo kenne ich die Runde noch nicht, müssen wir unbedingt mal fahren!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Hehe, hab mir Mühe gegeben (-;
Der Bikestore Treff ist heut übrigens auch Höhenweg gefahren

-------

An Alle!
folgender Vorschlag für Sonntag:

Die Kelten Erlebnis Tour

Im Steigerwald bei Kitzingen gibts den Kelten-Erlebnisweg. Angeblich soll der Trailanteile von 50% haben und er geht so 40 bis 50 km. Da hab ich mich doch gleich mal mit der Steigerwald Wanderkarte ausgestattet und möcht das jetzt probieren.
N paar Stichpunkte:
Abfahrt: morgens 9-10
Anfahrt: ab Würzburg mitm Auto (ca. 40 mins)
Dauer: ca. 4 Stunden
Wettervorhersage: wird hoffentlich noch besser

Steff hatt schon Interesse bekundet, wer würde denn noch mitfahren?

Wie es ausschaut werden SteveLorenzios und ich die Strecke am Fr schon mal fahren, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen. Wenns nix taugt könn mer uns ja auf was Anderes einigen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2005)

Viel Spaß, ich feier mit meiner Kleinsten Geburtstag!


----------



## AndySaui (8. September 2005)

!!!******* verfluchter Kackmist!!!




​

muss spielen​

blöd


----------



## Widu (8. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Widu.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich Dein Post erst jetzt bemerkt.



Jaja, ignoriert hast Du mich. 





> Klar sind wir die Lange gefahren!



Hatte gedacht, ihr würdet nochmal auf uns auffahren... zumal ich einen Platten hatte und wir dadurch sehr viel Zeit verloren haben. 



> NÖ? Ich errinnere Dich nur daran das Du an dieser lapidaren Abfahrt nach der Verpflegung kneifen wolltest!  Die von der Straße nach rechts runter, auf dem Wall!



Bin sie ja letztendlich doch gefahren.  Nachdem Brian einfach um die Kurve rum und runter ist. 



> Wir waren etwas im Zeitdruck, einer von uns musste seinen Flieger noch bekommen und meine Damen warteten auch auf mich.



Hattet mit Sicherheit wieder Angst vor Spott und Schande, weil ich garantiert über Euch gelästert hätte. 



> Ja, am Ende war sie ganz nett geworden. Aber nach der Werbung hatte ich sie mir schöner vorgestellt.



Ähm... und Du glaubst auch der Kaffeewerbung, dass ein Familienfest nur dann gelingen kann, wenn es die Dröhnung gibt?????? 



> Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal auf´ne Tour in WÜ.
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Mit Sicherheit. Nur nicht diese Woche, da ist in Kitzingen RTF. Ansonsten habe ich schon demnächst mal wieder vor in Wü herumzugondeln. (Es gibt da so ein paar Leute, die sind der Meinung, ich könne nicht Rad fahren, gell Markus????)


Grüße

W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (8. September 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ....... (Es gibt da so ein paar Leute, die sind der Meinung, ich könne nicht Rad fahren, gell Markus????)
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Tja, wo er recht hat......


----------



## flocu (10. September 2005)

Das am Sonntag fällt bei 80% Regen leider ins Wasser |-:
Der Keltenweg ist aber sehr schön, so weit ich ihn nun kenne.


----------



## steff-vw (10. September 2005)

Servus.

Das mit morgen hab ich mir schon fast gedacht.  
Schade. Vielleicht bleibt es wenigstens ein bischen trocken, damit man hier eine Runde fahren kann. 

Sonst bin ich ja von der Woche gar nicht ausgelastet!!  

Ansonsten noch ein schönes Wo-Ende.

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (13. September 2005)

Servus Mädels.

Also ich war am Sonntag mittag dann doch ne Runde unterwegs. Aber nach dem zweiten Feldweg bin ich freiwillig auf den Fahrradweg ausgewichen.
Und Glück hat ich auch noch. Ich bin grad zum Hof rein gefahren, da hat auch schon der Himmel seine Pforten geöffnet.  

Fährt jemand am Mittwoch mit bei der RSG? Es soll ja wenigstens trocken bleiben.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. September 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Fährt jemand am Mittwoch mit bei der RSG? Es soll ja wenigstens trocken bleiben.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Muß 16:45 auf Nachtschicht, sonst wäre ich dabei!  

...nächsten Sonntag?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (13. September 2005)

Bin am Start morgen (-;
Hoffe nur, daß net alle Trails scho so verschlammt sind, wie die zum Käppele |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. September 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am Start morgen (-;
> Hoffe nur, daß net alle Trails scho so verschlammt sind, wie die zum Käppele |-:



Optimist!!


----------



## flocu (18. September 2005)

Na, is der Thread eingeschlafen?

Weiß net ob ihr im Bikestore Verteiler seid, drum forward ich mal die email, die heut kam:

---------

die Saison neigt sich langsam dem Ende entgegen. Wir möchten noch bis zum 05.10.05 den Mittwochstermin um 18.00 Uhr lassen. Bitte zu den nächsten Treffs - falls vorhanden - ein Licht mitnehmen, da wir gerne mal eine Nachfahrt machen möchte. Im Oktober ist Winterschlaf angesagt. 

Ab 30.10.05 geht es dann wieder am Samstag um 13.00 Uhr auf die Bikes. Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr auch im Winter zahlreich kommt.

---------

********, n ganzen Oktober ohne Bikestore
Das wird hart!


Ach ja, hab gestern die M-Weg Blaupunkt  Variante ausprobiert, aber das ging ganz schö in die Hose. V.a. würd ich gern wissen, wie man wieder aufn M-Weg zurück kommt, wenn man erstma unten is...


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. September 2005)

So, ich bin gerade vom biken zurück, sind ja dann trotz anfänglicher Unlust doch 45km geworden.   

Danke Steff für´s "in den Ars** treten"!   

So, Bikestore, wäre toll, muß aber arbeiten. Ab Freitag stehe ich wieder zur Verfügung und wie schaut´s nun mit einem Nightride aus? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (18. September 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich bin gerade vom biken zurück, sind ja dann trotz anfänglicher Unlust doch 45km geworden.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry. hab deine SMS zu spät gelesen, wär heute aber auch nichts geworden,
> ...


----------



## steff-vw (19. September 2005)

Servus

@flocu
Die Suche nach dem M-Weg wenn Du unten bist hatte ich auch schon mal. Du mußt wirklich dem blauen Punkt wieder nach oben folgen. Wenn Du den steilen Abhang wieder unten am Asphalt ankommst, mußt die Waldautobahn wieder nach oben fahren. Dann geht´s in der Linkskurve mal rechts in nen Trail, welcher mit dem blauen Punkt versehen ist. Da mußt Du lang!!
Ich hab gedacht ich komm anders lang und bin der Waldautobahn weiter gefahren. Da kam dann aber NICHTS! Nur noch wald und CC bekam ne neue Form von Biken:  

@Stoepsl
Bin ja froh, nicht immer nur alleine fahren zu müssen und so arg ham wir es ja eh nicht krachen lassen.
Das Schleifen ist auch identifiziert. Der hintere Bremsbelag ist total platt!  
Jetz muß ich schauen, wo ich schnell was her bring. Beim bestellen dauert´s halt immer etwas.
Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch n Tipp für n paar gute Beläge? Will nicht unbedingt die Shimano wieder nehmen, aber bekommt man Kool Stop Beläge in Wü?  

Ansonsten werd ich wohl am Mittwoch früh ne Runde fahren, weil ich Spätschicht hab.

Grüßle Steff


----------



## flocu (19. September 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gedacht ich komm anders lang und bin der Waldautobahn weiter gefahren. Da kam dann aber NICHTS!



Kann ich bestätigen (-;
Danke, werds das nächste Mal so versuchen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. September 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> ......so arg ham wir es ja eh nicht krachen lassen......



Hatte an Anfang das Gefühl das es eine richtige Loserrunde wird, aber es war schon geil.   



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ...... bestellen dauert´s halt immer etwas.
> Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch n Tipp für n paar gute Beläge? Will nicht unbedingt die Shimano wieder nehmen, aber bekommt man Kool Stop Beläge in Wü?  .....Grüßle Steff



Ob die jemand hier auf Lager hat? Werden dann wohl auch nur bestellen.   
Aber wenn Du morgen früh anrufst, hast sie doch auch Dienstag früh.... also klappte bei mir zumindest immer. 

Gruß, Stefan   


Axo: Zeitzum biken:
 Freitag Abend (nach Babysitten), Samstag Nachmittag, Sonntag...?


----------



## cosy (20. September 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> 
> @
> @Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch n Tipp für n paar gute Beläge? Will nicht unbedingt die Shimano wieder nehmen, aber bekommt man Kool Stop Beläge in Wü?
> ...



Hi Steff,

Kool Stop bekommst du beim Bikestore in der Woelffelstrasse (ich hole mir dort diese fuer meine SM 525).

Stoepsl: Ja, ich bin wirklich in Taiwan    Leider ohne Bike, dabei gibts hier auch echt nette DH-Spots   

CU
Cosy


----------



## steff-vw (20. September 2005)

Servus.

@Cosy
Die Idee mit dem Bikestore war   . Die hatten sogar die Kool Stop.

@Stoepsl
Loserrunde ........

Ich werd wohl morgen früh mal Runde drehen. Natürlich warm angezogen.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (20. September 2005)

@steff:
Kein Bikestore morgen?
Ach, du hast Spätschicht oder? |-:

Am Edelweiß hinter Karlstadt (Falteshütte) in diesem Trockenbiotop is es übrigens sehr nett, aber teilweise scho anspruchsvoll.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. September 2005)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Stoepsl: Ja, ich bin wirklich in Taiwan    Leider ohne Bike, dabei gibts hier auch echt nette DH-Spots
> 
> CU
> Cosy



Ich habe echt kurz gezuckt! die SMS habe ich noch nicht vergessen, und nun das? Kam die letzte eigentlich noch an?
...Man, mit Dir bekomme ich noch einen Herzkasper! Viel Spaß noch!   


So, Freitag abend wer Lust auf eine Runde?  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (21. September 2005)

Sers.

Hatt heut leider net geklappt mit ner Runde drehen. Als ich in Keller kam war der Vorderreifen scho wieder platt.   Schleicher.
Also hab ich nach m Bremsbelagwechsel erstmal den Schlauch geflickt. Ich hoff es hält.
Aber die Beläge von Kool Stop sind geil.   Nach kurzem Einbremsen im Hof haben die Dinger zugebissen - Brutal. Da werd ich wohl bei der nächsten Ausfahrt öfter mal in den Dreck beißen.   
Des is ja null vergleich zu den orginalen.

Mal schauen. Hab für morgen früh jetzt nochmal ne Ausfahrt geplant, da meine Mädels zum Turnen gehen.
Ich wär jetzt a gern mit bei der RSG unterwegs. Bei dem Wetter.  

Also Euch noch viel Spaß und vielleicht mal bis bald wieder.

Gruß Steff.

Ach ja. Am Sonntag is bei mir nix mit Biken drin.


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. September 2005)

Freitag?


----------



## steff-vw (21. September 2005)

Hab leider Spätschicht.  
Und am Samstag ist Opa-Geburtstagsfeier. Also Bike-fahr-Sperrung von Chefin!

Erst wieder nächste Woche. Dann wahrscheinlich auch erst am Mittwoch zum letzten RSG-Mittwoch-Treff dieses Jahr.


----------



## flocu (22. September 2005)

Der letzte Mittwochs-Treff is erst in 2 Wochen am 5.
Trotzdem viel zu früh |-:
Heut wars wieder krass. Wahnsinnig viel net gekannt bei Reichenberg und beim Heuchelhof hinten. 
Am besten war: Wir kommen ausm Wald auf nem tollen Trail und vor uns fährt die Straba vorbei....

War scho peinlich, daß ich des net gekannt hab (-;

Ach ja, morgen früh wollt ichs nachfahrn, damit ichs net vergeß. Können uns da gern versuchen zu einigen, wenn Du Bock hast Steff. Spielt sich nur in unmittelbarer Umgebung von Wü ab, Stadtwald-Reichenberg-Heuchelhof, nix langes. 35km/500hm/2h


----------



## steff-vw (22. September 2005)

Servus.

Arg. Hab´s jetzt erst gesehen. Wenn ich des gewußt hätt war ichmit gefahren.  

Ich war Richtung KT unterwegs und wollt den langen Singletrail fahren. Ich glaub den Einstieg bei Kaltensondheim hab ich noch gefunden, bin dann aber wohl falsch abgebogen.  
Als dann ein Schild mit Warning! Military blablabla hab ich erst überlegt weiter zu fahren, aber als dann in 300m Entfernung so ne Gruppe GI´s aus m Gebüsch hüpfte, hab ich lieber nen anderen Weg genommen. Und des war wohl der Falsche. Ich bin dann ner Waldautobahn lang und bin hinter ´m Globus in KT raus gekommen.   

Naja, vielleicht kann mir ja noch mal einer den Weg erklären.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (22. September 2005)

Nächstes Mal Forum schauen vorm Fahren (-;

Was den Kitzinger Megatrail angeht:
Nach der Autobahnbrücke bei Kaltensondheim fährste an der Gabelung vom Weg am Waldrand in den 1. Trail rein. Da bleibste drauf bis rechts im Wald so n Haus kommt. Jetzt noch 100m weiter, dann kommt ne fette Trailkreuzung an einer eingefallenen Hütte. Da dann links bergauf bis zu nem Waldweg. Dort rechts raus und gleich wieder links. Dort dürfte das mit dem Schild gewesen sein. Rechts vorbei an der Gaskammer, rechts abbiegen, dann links abbiegen. Links kommt ne andere Hütte, rechts kommt n krasser Zaun, bei der nächsten Kreuzung links. Auf dem Schotterweg rechts halten. Kurz vorm Waldrand gehts rechts rein und auf so nem Waldweg leicht bergauf. Die Richtung beibehalten (der Waldweg macht n paar Kurven), bis ein Schotterwgweg quer verläuft. Links abbiegen und gleich wieder rechts rein sobald möglich. Dann dem Wandersymbol nach, irgendwas Blaues war des. Bzw. an der Lichtung entlangfahren.
Wenn Du es partout net findest, dann versuchs mal von dem krassen Zaun aus net links sondern geradeaus bergauf bis Du auf nen Weg stößt. Jetzt geradeaus in den Wald, dann biste scho mittendrauf. Von hier aus kannstes dann ja zurückverfolgen, so hab ichs gemacht (-;
Ach und wenn Du mal den Golfplatz sehen willst vom krassen Zaun aus rechts, dann kommt er da in 200m.

Auf dem Schild steht ja net, daß es verboten ist da zu fahren, nur daß mer aufpassen soll, oder? Die werden scho net gleich schießen (-;


----------



## steff-vw (23. September 2005)

Mal schauen vielleicht muß ich den Weg ja ds nächste mal nicht allein fahren.  

Ich würd gern mal so ne Halbtagestour machen. Vielleicht Fränkische Schweiz oder so. Um 11 mit m Auto hier los und dann halt Abend wieder zurück. Es wird jetz ja immer schneller Dunkel.
Ich schmeiß jetz mal den 3.10. in den Raum. Is ja Feiertag, allerdings muß des meine Chefin   noch genehmigen  
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und kennt ne Route. Wär mal was anderes.
Das Wetter muß natürlich auch noch mitspielen.  

Grüßle Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. September 2005)

So, bin vom District Ride zurück, war geil!   
Und wie immer meine Tochter voll mit dabei! 

Fotos im ALbum...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/177574/cat/7936/page/1 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr.   

Wie schaut´s aus, hat wer morgen Lust auf eine Runde, Wetter sollte ja passen. 

Gruß, Stefan  

Jetzt funzt das Bild...


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte am Samstag frei, wenn´s Wetter passt, also net regnet, ...... hätte wer Lust und Zeit. Abfahrtszeit wäre mir egal.   

15:00; 17:00; 19:00...... Uhr?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (27. September 2005)

@Stefan

Muss leider arbeiten, aber schick mir doch mal bitte die gewissen Fotos, du weißt schon welche.....

Gruß
Andy


----------



## flocu (27. September 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Muss leider arbeiten, aber schick mir doch mal bitte die gewissen Fotos, du weißt schon welche.....



Klingt als ob ihr Pornos tauscht ((-;

Sa kann ich leider nur vormittags, aber da würd ich sehr gern fahren.

Hätte jmd. am Do und/oder Fr Bock zu fahren? Würde auch mal Rennrad mitfahrn @ andy.

@steff:
Fränkische Schweiz, gibts da denn gute Touren? Ist ja immerhin weiter als Spessart, Rhön und Steigerwald, insofern muss sich das schon gscheit lohnen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. September 2005)

Samstag Vormittag klingt doch gut!?   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (27. September 2005)

Sers.

Samstag kann ich leider nicht.    Wir fahren Bekannte besuchen.
Ich dachte grad an nen Bericht über die Fränkische Schweiz. War glaub ich mal in der Bike vor ein paar Monaten. Aber klar gibt´s im Spessart auch schöne Touren. Ich wollt halt einfach mal so ne richtig schöne lange Tour machen. So was über 4 Stunden halt. Und da die Tage jetzt ja auch kürzer werden, muß man ja auch schon früh los.
Aber wie ich grad festgestellt hab, ist am 3.Okt von der RSG Das "Abradeln". Was auch immer das sein soll.
Außerdem hab ich noch nicht das O.K. von meiner Chefin  aber ich arbeite noch dran  

Ansonsten Euch viel Spaß beim Biken.

Morgen jemand bei der RSG? Ich hab eigentlich vor zu kommen, aber es soll ja regnen   Ich wollt doch mal meine neue Funzel ausprobieren. Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (27. September 2005)

Hm, schaut eigtl. net nach Regen aus morgen.
Wollt schon mitfahren.
Was das Abradeln is könn mer ja dann ma fragen.


----------



## steff-vw (28. September 2005)

So mach mer´s.
Bis später.

Gruß Steff


----------



## AndySaui (28. September 2005)

@steff
"Abradeln" wird wohl so wie das "Anradeln" nur die Rennradler betreffen, ist ofizieller Saisonbeginn, bzw. -ende. 
@stefan
danke für die Pornos ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (28. September 2005)

@andi

Ich denk die werden sowas auch für die Mountainbiker machen. Wird wohl so wie Mittwochs, vielleicht nur etwas länger.


----------



## flocu (30. September 2005)

@steff:
Also fränkische is wohl doch gut zum mtben! Und sind auch nur 1 Stunde Anfahrt. D.h. da hätt ich ziemlich Bock drauf. Mal wieder n neues Revier 
Fehlt jetzt nur noch ne tolle Tour.
Und noch n paar Mitfahrer!
Hat sonst niemand Lust am So oder Mo auf ne Halbtagestour in der fränkischen Schweiz? Kann doch net sein?


----------



## flocu (30. September 2005)

Ach ja, wer hätte denn Lust auf das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2182230#post2182230

Moser Tour 2/43 "Von Pertisau zur Lamsenjochhütte"
Am 9.10.


----------



## steff-vw (30. September 2005)

Servus.

Ich schau mal nach, ob ich den Bericht über die Fränkische noch finde. Ausfahrt allerdings nur Montag möglich. 
Und am 9. muß ich arbeiten, aber ihr könnt es euch ja anschauen(mitfahren) und dann mich mal führen.  

Grüßle Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Oktober 2005)

Ja wie schaut´s morgen aus, jemand Zeit und Lust? Wann wäre egal.


----------



## flocu (2. Oktober 2005)

Steff kommt net ins Inet, hat mir aber smst, daß er RSG mitfahren will:



> Abradeln
> 3. Oktober 2005
> Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Talavera



Also für mich klingt das ja nach Rennrad, aber ich würd schon hinschauen. Wir könnten ja alternativ selbst fahren, wenn das nix ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (3. Oktober 2005)

Also bei 90% Regen bleib ich daheim |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Steff kommt net ins Inet, hat mir aber smst, daß er RSG mitfahren will:...



Ja, das hatte er mir gemailt. Aber 10:00 war heute nicht drin. Werde wohl später eine Runde mit dem Frauchen drehen oder später auf nen Nightride gehen.....


----------



## flocu (5. Oktober 2005)

Wer von den Würzburgern fährt denn im Winter?
Woll mer n Team beim Winterpokal machen?
Da hätt ich schon Bock drauf, aber nur wenn ihr auch gscheit fahrt (2x pro Woche)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188004


----------



## AndySaui (5. Oktober 2005)

Da wär ich dabei. So ab Dezember fang ich dann auch wieder richtig kräftig an Punkte zu sammeln, da gehts auf Rund um Köln zu. 
Ich mach aber nur mit, wenn wir nen gescheiden Teamnamen haben, gell?!?!?!


----------



## flocu (5. Oktober 2005)

(-;
Was magste denn haben als Teamnamen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Oktober 2005)

Ja klar, wieso sollte man im Winter nicht biken?   

Aber jetzt werde ich erst mal am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde drehen, ach und Sonntag, wer Lust und Laune hat, einfach melden.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (5. Oktober 2005)

Freitag Nachmittag klingt nach ner sehr guten Idee!


----------



## AndySaui (6. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> (-;
> Was magste denn haben als Teamnamen?



Erstmal Vorüberlegungen anstellen:

Es muss dynamisch, sportlich klingen, eventuell mit Anglizismen. Wortspiele wären ganz nett, hat so ne kreative, junge Komponente. Naja, kann durchaus was freches sein, so wie "Alles andere als flach", halt noch n bissl peppiger.....


----------



## flocu (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich find es muss Würzburg mit einzubezogen werden.
Oder was typisches für Würzburg, Weinberge z.B.
So und jetzt mal nen Vorschlag bitte.


----------



## flocu (6. Oktober 2005)

Ach ja, wie schauts denn nun mit der Tour diesen Sonntag aus.

Sind zwar 3-4h Anfahrt, aber ich bin mir sicher, daß es sich lohnt, v.a. bei dem Wetter!

Ich habs ja schonmal gefragt, aber bisher hat nur Steff abgesagt. Also wie stets mit dem Rest? Alpen sind schöööööööön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ......, aber bisher hat nur Steff abgesagt. Also wie stets mit dem Rest? Alpen sind schöööööööön!



Alpen, wäre echt toll, aber doch etwas zu Zeitintensiv für´ne Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Also, dann will ich mal was sagen: Heute, 15:00 alte Mainbrücke, Colonatus? Das Wetter passt ja mal wieder richtig!    .....Bike net vergessen!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (7. Oktober 2005)

super, is gebongt!


----------



## Nummer5 (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Bin "neu" in WÜ und würde gerne mitfahren.
Komme eigentlich aus Hammelburg und bin nun seit September hier und leider auch kein Bike mehr gefahren   , hoffe ich kann mit euch mithalten   

Man siehte sich dann auf der alten Mainbrücke.

Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Bin "neu" in WÜ und würde gerne mitfahren.
> Komme eigentlich aus Hammelburg und bin nun seit September hier und leider auch kein Bike mehr gefahren   , hoffe ich kann mit euch mithalten
> ...



Hey Klasse, bist herzlich willkommen!


----------



## flocu (7. Oktober 2005)

zustimm!


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Und....war geil, oder?   

Bin mal auf die Fotos gespannt!   

......doch noch wer Sonntag Zeit?


----------



## Nummer5 (7. Oktober 2005)

Jo, sehr nett. Allerdings bin ich echt erledigt   
Aber die Pizza im Ofen wird mich wieder aufbauen  

Ich hab am Sonntag keine Zeit - wir sind zur Taufe eingeladen.


Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## flocu (7. Oktober 2005)

Hier die Fotos:






Steff, der kurzfristig mitgefahrn ist, beim krassen Downhill bei Zell oben






Die beiden Stefans geschlossen beim Weinberg hochradeln






Unser Neuzugang Nummer5 aka Sebastian, der mit uns Verrückten mitfahrn musste (-;






oben am Käppele...






...drückt die Blase (-;






Das geHACte Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Oktober 2005)

Naja, knapp 800 hm auf 32 km sind doch net schlecht, oder. (Wenn man den Radweg weglässt!)
....und geile Bilder!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (8. Oktober 2005)

Moin.

Geile Bilder.  

War echt Klasse. Leider kam ich doch erst mit 10-minütiger Verspätung zuhause an. Essen scho fast kalt und Frau   
Dafür hat sie sich dann auch beim Tupperabend ausgetobt.
War echt Klasse  
Müssen wir mal wieder machen, denn gemeinsam macht es wesentlich mehr Spaß.
Außerdem herzlich Willkommen bei uns, Nr.5. Hast Dich ja tapfer geschlagen. Und wenn Du wieder öfter gefahren bist, dann kannst de uns ja mal in den Sack stecken.  

Bis denn. 
Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Oktober 2005)

Ja, #5 lebt und hat sich gut geschlagen!   

@ Steff: 
Bei Deiner wöchentlichen Kilometerleistung wird Dich bald keiner mehr in den Sack stecken. Waren ja gestern auch wieder 70km!


----------



## steff-vw (8. Oktober 2005)

Die 60km von Mittwoch nicht zu vergessen


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Oktober 2005)

POOOOOSER!   

Also ich werde morgen auf eine Runde mit dem Team auf den Ochsenkopf fahren. Ich weiss, es hat eh keiner Zeit, aber Platz hätte ich evtl. noch.   

Gruß, Setfan


----------



## flocu (10. Oktober 2005)

Also lasst ma Vorschläge für den Namen vom Winterpokal Team sammeln. Ich fang ma an:

"Weinberg Buckler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (10. Oktober 2005)

"Weinbergschnecken", "Würzburger Weinbergrecken", "Team Finewine", "1. Würzburger MTB-Wein", "26 Zoll - 30 Prozent"....


----------



## flocu (10. Oktober 2005)

Hehe
Der Andy geht voll ab
Top Vorschläge!

Hab auch noch n paar:
Winter Waden Würzburg (Wi Wa Wu)
Weinberg on ice
Wilde Würzburger
Wald & Weinberg Würzburg


viele W's


----------



## steff-vw (11. Oktober 2005)

Servus.

Wer hat Lust morgen Mittag ne Runde mit zu fahren? Denke so wird so gegen 15 Uhr. 
Dauer: ca. 3 Stunden
Wohin? mal schauen

Wär ganz froh, wenn ich net allein fahren müßt.   
Oder vielleicht ne Ganztagestour Spessart? Hätt noch ein paar Überstunden zu verbraten.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Steff.

Lust schon, aber wie immer keine Zeit.   
Das Du nicht alleine fahren willst kann ich gut verstehen, aber bin mit Linchen bis 14:00 alleine und haben noch recht viel zu erledigen.

Schaut Euch mal die Fotos vom Ochsenkopf an, echt geile Strecken!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (11. Oktober 2005)

@votec:
Ochsenkopf?
Wo isn des?
Kenn ich gar net.

@Steff:
Ich würd gern mitfahrn Steff(i) (-;
Tagestour um so lieber. Spessart kenn ich mich jetzt net so aus, das hat damals der Andy gemanaged. Rhön und Steigerwald hätt ich aber im Programm (-;
Rhön wär ne Stunde Anfahrt, also n bissl länger als zu den Spessart-Ausläufern, Steigerwald sind nur so 40 mins.

Oder wir machen ne Tagestour in Wü, die ich scho lang ma machen wollte:
M-Weg oder Erlabrunner Käppele bis Retzbach/Zellingen, dann den Besinnungsweg bis Retzstadt. Dann den Kreuzweg und alles was uns da noch so begegnet durchn Gramschatzer Wald. Am Waldhaus Einsiedl n Weizen trinken und dann über n paar andere Wege wieder auf den Kreuzweg Richtung Maidbronn. Dann Versbach, Lindleinsmühle hoch und noch n bissl Trails im Bismarckwäldle cruisen. Dann Weinberg am Stein abfahren. Kannst Dir ja mal bei mir in der Galerie ne Übersicht verschaffen, hier und hier.
Das Stück zwischen Retzbach und dem Ochsengrund, bzw. Waldhaus Einsiedl kenn ich halt noch überhaupt net, aber der Kreuzweg ist eigtl. sehr schön zu fahren und hat auch viele Trailabschnitte. Vor allem die vor Maidbronn sind erste Sahne und auch danach kenn ich noch 1-2 schöne Stückli. Gramschatzer Wald ist halt für nen Kurzausflug n bissl weit, drum würd sich das mal für ne längere Tour anbieten.
Oder z.B. M-Weg so weit wie es geht, nach Karlstadt wird der nämlich erst richtig schön.

Aber Steigerwald würd ich auch sehr gern fahren, aufm Kreuzberg war ich ah scho lang nimmer und auf ne Planlos Tour im Spessart hätt ich auch Bock. Du hast die Qual der Wahl (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @votec:
> Ochsenkopf?
> Wo isn des?
> Kenn ich gar net.
> ...



Im Fichtelgebirge, ca. 90 min Richtung Osten, oberhalb von Bayreuth. Habe da früher gewohnt und als Skigebiet kannst Dir ja vorstellen das es da keine Ebenen gibt!    Nur steil Berg auf und wieder runter. Viel Felsen, Wurzeln..... ja und für die Weichen unter den Bikern gibbet einen Lift!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (11. Oktober 2005)

Votec:
Klingt ja klasse!
Das nächste Mal, wenns net grad gleichzeitig in die Alpen geht würd ich da 100% mitkommen.


----------



## steff-vw (11. Oktober 2005)

Servus.

@Stoepsl
Sie Bilder waren ja echt   
War anscheinend sehr anspruchsvoll. Kannst Dir ja mal für ne Tour merken.

@Flocu
Also ich bin auch total planlos wie und wohin. Ich hab mir morgen Überstunden genommen und die Mutti ist mit der Kleinen ab 10 Uhr unterwegs. Also steht einem längeren Ausflug nix im Wege.
Außer vielleicht, die leichte Erkältung, die mich etwas nervt. Aber dank Nasenspray werd ich wohl genug Luft kriegen.

Die Wege zum Einsiedel sind  . Nur Waldautobahn. Bin sie letzten Sommer mal gefahren, aber wenn Du eine gute Strecke kennst, bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Wollt nur bis 6 wieder daheim sein.

Allerdings wär ich für eine "entferntere" Tour wie Steigerwald oder so auch gern zu haben, Ne dreiviertelStunde Anfahrt langt ja auch.

Wat Nu???  

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (11. Oktober 2005)

Dann fahr mer in n Steigerwald!
Ich nehm dich am besten mitm Auto mit, Rottendorf liegt ja direkt aufm Weg. 
Genaueres würd ich gern per Handy klären, aber wenn ich da versuch anzurufen heissts, daß die Nr. net vergeben ist!?
Aber SMS geht, komisch....


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ..... daß die Nr. net vergeben ist!?
> Aber SMS geht, komisch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (12. Oktober 2005)

oooch, manno, ich sitz hier vor meiner hausarbeit und mir tun alle knochen weh von sqashen. wird mal wieder zeit sich aufs rad zu schwingen, ganztagestour würzburg hört sich ja gut an, sagt mal bescheid wenn da was hinhaut!
achja, mir ist gestern n geiler name eingefallen, hm.........., überleg........................, mist....................., gibts nicht...................
   

vergessen..........


----------



## AndySaui (12. Oktober 2005)

Franken-express!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Oktober 2005)

Ihr sprecht in Rätseln, komme noch net ganz mit..... aber Ihr werdet schon Recht haben!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2005)

Na aber Hallo!

das Bild vom Ochsenkopf sieht sehr einladend aus - allerdings suche ich Trails, die möglichst direkt um Würzburg sind...

...erstma zu mir:
Bin 27 und meine Freundin studiert seit diesem Semester in WÜ. Mein Heimrevier ist der Pfälzer Wald (Bad Dürkheim/Neustadt)
und deshalb bin ich etwas verwöhnt, bei uns wimmelt es nur so vor Trails.
Unsere Touren führen uns nur selten abseits der Singletrails und fast nie auf Asphalt.
Meine Touren bei euch werden aus 2-3 Mal Up- und Downhill bestehen, mehr Zeit werde ich nicht haben.
Es wär schön, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet, natürlich fahr ich auch gerne mal bei euch mit.
Wenn jemand mal den Pfälzer Wald besuchen will kann ich auch mal ne Tour starten, bzw. euch mitnehmen.

Eins noch: je verblockter und kniffeliger die Trails sind, desto lieber - Bauwerke sind auch willkommen...

Gruß, de Zimbo.


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Oktober 2005)

el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Na aber Hallo!
> 
> das Bild vom Ochsenkopf sieht sehr einladend aus - allerdings suche ich Trails, die möglichst direkt um Würzburg sind...



Ja, absolut geile Ecke, man kann sich ja mal zusammen tun zur Fahrgeneinschaft!   



			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Meine Touren bei euch werden aus 2-3 Mal Up- und Downhill bestehen, mehr Zeit werde ich nicht haben.....



Ja das wäre dann Verhandlungssache!   



			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> .....Es wär schön, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet,....



Ja, einfach mal mitfahren. Es gibt hier schon einige schöne Strecken. Wenn es Dich mal alleine treibt, fahre mal den M-Weg (blaues M auf weißen Grund) Richtung Karlstadt. Radweg auf den Mainwiesen, Mainaufwärts und da kannst ihn nicht verfehlen!



			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ....natürlich fahr ich auch gerne mal bei euch mit.....



Ja gerne, bist willkommen. Fahren immer recht spontan, einfach reinschauen oder mal posten. Wird schon wer Zeit haben.    Freue mich drauf wenn Du/Ihr mal mit kommt.



			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Wenn jemand mal den Pfälzer Wald besuchen will kann ich auch mal ne Tour starten, bzw. euch mitnehmen.
> .......
> Gruß, de Zimbo.



Ja, werde auf das Angebot zurück kommen!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2005)

OK, vielen Dank für die Einladung, ich meld mich dann nochmal bevor ich in WÜ bin.

Gruß, de zimbo.


----------



## flocu (13. Oktober 2005)

Der Keltenweg am Schwanberg und Umgebung ist sehr schön, sicher 70% Trailanteil. Leider isses recht problematisch das Ganze zu ner Rundtour zu gestalten, wie steff und ich gestern rausgefunden haben. Der Rückweg war nämlich net so umwerfend |-:
Nichtsdestotroz würden wir das Ding sicher wieder mal angehen, aber das nächste Mal von Nord nach Süd, da passts von den Anstiegen und v.a. Downhills besser.




 

 
Das obligatorische Höhenprofil nebst obligatorischem Beweisfoto. Net besonders gelungen, aber das einzige mit uns beiden drauf (-;

Was den Winterpokal Teamnamen angeht darf ich nochmal die bisherigen Vorschläge zusammenfassen (alphabetisch):

*
1. Würzburger MTB-Wein
26 Zoll - 30 Prozent
Franken-Express
Team Finewine
Wald & Weinberg Würzburg
Weinberg Buckler
Weinberg on ice
Weinbergschnecken
Wilde Würzburger
Winter Waden Würzburg
Würzburger Weinbergrecken
*

Sammeln mer noch n bissl Vorschläge, geht ja erst am 7.11. los. Ne Woche vorher können wir dann abstimmen.
5 Leute dürfens max. sein, kriegen wir die voll? Andy is dabei, ich auch. Steff? Votec? sonst wer?
Andy hätte wohl noch nen Mitstudenten, der will unser 5ter Mann sein. Er fährt wohl im Sommer viel Rennrad und im Winter dann MTB. Ich hoff er stellt sich hier mal vor 


Ach und haltet euch wenns geht den *6.11.* frei, da kommen ein paar verrückte Mittelfranken und schauen sich Würzburg by bike an (-;
Genaueres hier.

Ich wollte ihnen die Tour zum Erlabrunner Käppele zeigen und M-Weg zurück.  Also im Detail: Festung, Höchberg/WaBü Trails, Kloster Zell, Zell den krassen Trail oben im NSG, Friedhof runter, am Graffitti Häusle vorbei hoch zum Wald, dort die Trails, im Steinbruch den Trail, zum Käppele den Eulentrail, Leinach den Fuchs-Downhill, Turmruine hoch, Zellingen Radweg runter, Retzbach wieder hoch zur Kapelle (Besinnungsweg), dort M-Weg (evt. mit Blaupunkt Variante), im VHH Wald Eichhörnchen-Weg, am Friedhof den Trail, hinter der Kaserne den Schenkenturm Trail und je nach verbliebener Kraft übern Stein und Bismarckwäldle oder unten übern Radweg Unterdürrbach zurück zum Bahnhof bzw. zum Einkehren.

Fahrzeit sind denk ich 5-6 Stunden.
Einwände, Verbesserungen?
Dürft scho die beste und v.a. abwechslungsreichste Tagestour sein, oder?
Wer da mitfahren will, nur zu!
*So 6.11. 9:15 am Bahnhof Wü*.


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Oktober 2005)

Oh mein Gott, Coffee und die anderen Verrückten aus Nürnberg kommen und ich habe Sonderschicht...... *shice*  

Die Woche davor wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Widu (13. Oktober 2005)

Klingt ganz nett, würde mich auch interessieren. Muss mal den Termin frei schaufeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (13. Oktober 2005)

Servus!

Also die WP-Team-Namen find ich alle so lala  
Wie wäre es mit was fränkischen - Würzburger Sobbehauer oder sowas in die Richtung.

Ich würde auch im Team mitfahren, fahre aber auch wieder alleine für mich wie im letzten Jahr   

Zu den _verrückte Mittelfranken_:
Wenn es geht wäre ich dabei.

_Fahrzeit sind denk ich 5-6 Stunden._
Da muss ich noch Sattel testen gehen sonst sterbe ich   
Wir Hammelburger wollten dieses WE den Rennweg von Münnerstadt nach Bamberg fahren, da werde ich mir mal den SQlab aufschnallen.

Grüße


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Oktober 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ganz nett, würde mich auch interessieren. Muss mal den Termin frei schaufeln.



Oh, was ein seltener gast.   Er lebt!   

Ich könnt heulen.....   bin momentan Helmlos und muß bis 30.10. durch arbeiten. Naja, da stöhrt es allerdings net das ich kein Helm habe. 
Aber am 30.10. werde ich mich dann wieder auf die Suche nach der "Fitnesch" machen.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (15. Oktober 2005)

Huiuiui:



> Sonntag den 23.10.05, 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt Talavera:Tages -MTB-Tour nach Maria Buchen (Spessart). Anmeldung bei Rudi Würfel (0931/23420) oder Klaus Scharnagl.



Das kam übern Bikestore Verteiler. Ich bin am Start (-;


@Widu:
Kannst gern mitfahrn. Du warst in Wertheim dabei, gell?

@Nummer5:
Sobbehauer? So gut eingebürgert bin ich wohl doch noch net, daß ich des kenn. Erklär mal (-;
Nachdem Du schonmal mitgfahrn bist und dem Andy sein Kollege net haste natürlich Vorrecht auf n Platz im Team.
Wie war der Rennweg?


----------



## Nummer5 (16. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Nummer5:
> Sobbehauer? So gut eingebürgert bin ich wohl doch noch net, daß ich des kenn. Erklär mal (-;
> Nachdem Du schonmal mitgfahrn bist und dem Andy sein Kollege net haste natürlich Vorrecht auf n Platz im Team.
> Wie war der Rennweg?


Hallo!

uuups - sollte Schobbenhauer sein, also Schoppen - 1/4 Liter Wein. Was ein Schobbenhauer ist, denke mal einer der viele Schoppen trinkt   

-> Rennweg
Keiner hatte ein Foto dabei - so ein mist.  
Sind ca. um 8:30 in Münnerstadt angekommen - Nebel und 2°C 
Kurz vor Sulzfeld, wo der Rennweg beginnt wurde es dann sonnig. An der Schwedenschanze ist ein ca. 30m hoher Aussichtsturm, leider ist die Fernsicht nicht so toll gewesen. Die Aussicht war trozdem nicht schlecht.
Allgemein ehr eine Waldautobahn mit gelegentlichen Singletrails. Die Beschilderung ist eigentlich sehr gut, dort wo sie fehlte haben wir uns natürlich verfahren - der GPS-Empfang ist irgendwie bescheiden gewesen frühs.
Gibt eine Broschüre zum bestellen unter http://www.hassberge-tourismus.de/. Ich sehe mal zu das ich ein paar Daten online stelle.
Von Münnerstadt bis Bamberg sind es ca. 80km und 1400hm, da wir leider auf den Rückweg von Bamberg nach Hammelburg ab Bad Kissingen nicht mit dem Zug fahren konnten sind wir auf ca. 110km und ? hm gekommen.
Einer unserer Mitstreite hatte nen "kleinen" Hungerast, deswegen bin ich mal nicht der langsamste gewesen. Und dass obwohl ich auch sein ganzes Gepäck noch schleppen durfte. 

Zusammenfassend ganz nette Strecke, leider ohne technischen Anspruch.

SEB


----------



## AndySaui (16. Oktober 2005)

110 km mit dem MTB, net schlecht.

Das ist übrigens der 990. Beitrag. Mal schaun wer die Tausend macht, die muss dann aber auch sitzen, gell, nit son larifari, sondern was echt kreatives.
Vielleicht gibts dann ja mal n Present von der Redaktion? Falls denen nichts einfällt, wie wärs wir wenn wir in der Forumstabelle explizit aufgeführt werden?    Zum Beispiel unter all den Regionen einfach: *WÜRZBURG* 

In diesem Sinne einen schönen bikigen Sonntag an alle die Zeit haben

Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Oktober 2005)

Mist, jetzt hat´s einer bemerkt!   
(Ich könnta ja schnell acht mal Müll posten und dann........   )

Aber das mit dem Würzburg...dungs wäre schon eine Idee!   

Gruß. Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (17. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Huiuiui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, war dabei. Ich war der, der an der zweiten verpflegungsstelle erstmal die Weiterfahrt verweigert hat. 


@ votecstoepsel Freilich lebe ich. War letzten Mittwoch sogar in Wü zu einer kleinen MTB versus Crosser Runde.


Ob das am Sonntag klappt, kann ich leider jetzt noch nicht sagen... wird wohl eher spontan werden.


----------



## steff-vw (17. Oktober 2005)

Mooin.

Bei mir klappt´s leider am Sonntag nicht.   
Aber euch wünsch ich viel Spaß.

Gruß steff


----------



## Nummer5 (17. Oktober 2005)

Moin, Moin!

Wie sieht es bei euch am Mittwoch aus.
Eine locker Feierabendrunde so um 17:00 Uhr?

Grüße,
Nummer5


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Oktober 2005)

....wie immer, 17:00 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## Mr.Chili (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo nach WÜ......oder besser aufgemerkt  
Am Sa den 22.10 ist in Volkach im VIVA (Fitnesstudio) ein Spinning Marathon
Wir beginnen um 10.00Uhr und Fahren bis ca 20.30Uhr (ist aber kein muß, alles zu fahren). 
Unkostenbeitrag 10, Wasser und Mineralgetränke sind da schon dabei, auch die Benutzung der ganzen Anlage (auch die Sauna).
Bei Interesse PM mit Tel an mich.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. Oktober 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nach WÜ......oder besser aufgemerkt
> Am Sa den 22.10 ist in Volkach im VIVA (Fitnesstudio) ein Spinning Marathon
> Wir beginnen um 10.00Uhr und Fahren bis ca 20.30Uhr (ist aber kein muß, alles zu fahren).
> Unkostenbeitrag 10, Wasser und Mineralgetränke sind da schon dabei, auch die Benutzung der ganzen Anlage (auch die Sauna).
> Bei Interesse PM mit Tel an mich.



Gibts da was zu gewinnen?


----------



## Nummer5 (17. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ....wie immer, 17:00 auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.


So spät geht doch keiner mehr arbeiten


----------



## Nummer5 (17. Oktober 2005)

*1000*


----------



## flocu (17. Oktober 2005)

Mi 17h wär scho top.
Oder mach mer 17:05 draus, ich hab bis 16:45 Vorlesung (-;
Alte Mainbrücke?
Bei 1,5-2h Fahrzeit könn mer n bissl im Stadtwald umanand fahrn z.b.


----------



## Nummer5 (17. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Mi 17h wär scho top.
> Oder mach mer 17:05 draus, ich hab bis 16:45 Vorlesung (-;
> Alte Mainbrücke?
> Bei 1,5-2h Fahrzeit könn mer n bissl im Stadtwald umanand fahrn z.b.



Das wäre OK.
Auf 5 Minuten genau kann ichs auch nicht sagen, je nach Verkehrslage auf der A7 und aufm Stadtring - Ggf. müssen wir das per Handy kurz abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> So spät geht doch keiner mehr arbeiten



Tja, fahre gegen 16:45 los und komme dann gegen 07:00 wieder nach Hause. Nachtschicht eben. (Blöde Branche!)   

Wenn ich mal keine Zeit habe kommt hier richtig Bewegeung rein....  

Gruß und viel Spaß, bin im Gedanken bei Euch, Stefan


----------



## flocu (18. Oktober 2005)

Mr.Chili schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sa den 22.10 ist in Volkach im VIVA (Fitnesstudio) ein Spinning Marathon
> Wir beginnen um 10.00Uhr und Fahren bis ca 20.30Uhr (ist aber kein muÃ, alles zu fahren).



Also wenn ich mir so die Wetterlage fÃ¼r Sa anschau klingt das ja nach ner echten Alternative. 10â¬ sind zwar net wenig, aber wann ist man sonst schon mal motiviert genug 10h durchzufahrn. Da spar ich mir halt einmal Mainkuh Mittagsbuffet und geh da hin. AuÃerdem isses ziemlich verrÃ¼ckt, das mag ich. (-;
Also ich bin dabei, noch jemand hier Lust drauf?


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 5 Minuten genau kann ichs auch nicht sagen, je nach Verkehrslage auf der A7 und aufm Stadtring - Ggf. müssen wir das per Handy kurz abstimmen.



Hm, wo isn Deine Handy Nr.?
Hoffe das klappt.
Ich bin mal ab 17h auf der Mainbrücke, kam doch früher heim, als ich gedacht hab


----------



## flocu (22. Oktober 2005)

Wer fährtn nu eigtl. morgen mit in n Spessart ?


----------



## steff-vw (22. Oktober 2005)

Servus.

Ich leider nicht. Hab nen anderen Termin.   
Aber Euch viel Spaß. (Wer auch immer mitfährt)

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährtn nu eigtl. morgen mit in n Spessart ?




...immer noch arbeiten!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (22. Oktober 2005)

spessart würd ich auch gern mal wieder fahren aber naja jezt ists nimmer so reizvoll wie im sommer.. im grünen machts halt doch mehr her als wie im herbst/winter 
trotzdem mal wieder gerne  

aber: geht net bin krank mit grippe


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2005)

So, der Count-Down läuft, am Sonntag kann ich wieder!   

Ich hoffe mal auf´s Wetter und dann..... kommt wer mit?

Ja, auch die "Neuen" oder jemand der sich hier noch gar nicht oder extrem selten meldet?!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2005)

Ach, da ich jetzt wieder den Kopf für´s biken frei habe, was war jetzt mit dem Winterpokal?   

Kann mich jemand steno-aufklären?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (23. Oktober 2005)

Wie heissts so schön Nachts in der Werbung:
"Ich bin immer willig! Ruf mich an!"

Ja, so läuft des bei mir auch, beim Radeln halt (-;
Auch am nächsten Sonntag, zumindest wenn nix in der Rhön geht.



			
				votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, da ich jetzt wieder den Kopf für´s biken frei habe, was war jetzt mit dem Winterpokal?
> :



Winterpokal haben wir noch net übern Namen abgestimmt, v.a. deswegen weil z.B. von Dir noch gar nix kam (-;
Sollten wir aber mal machen. Also, am Mittwoch ist Vorschlagsannahmeschluß würd ich sagen.
Aber der Topvorschlag, nämlich die "Weinberg Recken" is ja eh scho dabei (-;

Die Aufstellung schaut mit ziemlicher Sicherheit so aus:
Andysaui, Steff-VW, Nummer5, Votecstoepsl und ich.

Einwände? Vorschläge?


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2005)

Jo, klingt ganz toll.   

Im Namen finden war ich aber nie toll. Nur weiss ich nicht genau um was es geht. Punkte sammeln für´s biken... und dann? Hab auch schon "gegoooogelt" aber ist mir irgendwie alles etwas .... undurchsichtig.

Aber, bin für jeden Shice zu haben!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (23. Oktober 2005)

Winterpokal 

Net googlen, SUFU (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal
> 
> Net googlen, SUFU (-;




...ja, meinte ja nix anderes!


----------



## steff-vw (25. Oktober 2005)

Buuh, jetzt hat´s mich auch erwischt. Hust, Keuch.
Und das bei dem schönen Wetter draußen.  
Naja , kann ja eh nicht fahren, da ich mein Hinterrad grad beim "richten" hab. Mir is ne Speiche gebrochen bei der Steigerwald-Tour mit flocu und da ich eh krank bin, laß ich´s gleich machen. Ich will ja spätestens nächste Woche wieder angreifen.
Wie schaut´s eigentlich mit dem komischen WP aus? Machen wir a mal geplante Gruppenausfahrten?
"Frankentreter" oder "Frankenrocker" fänd ich net schlecht.
Aber ich bin im Suchen von Namen auch nicht sehr gut, so wie Stoepsl.  

Also last rollen.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (25. Oktober 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Buuh, jetzt hat´s mich auch erwischt. Hust, Keuch.
> Und das bei dem schönen Wetter draußen.


Gsundheid   



> Wie schaut´s eigentlich mit dem komischen WP aus? Machen wir a mal geplante Gruppenausfahrten?
> "Frankentreter" oder "Frankenrocker" fänd ich net schlecht.
> Aber ich bin im Suchen von Namen auch nicht sehr gut, so wie Stoepsl.


Würd schon mal sagen dass wie geplant fahren, vor allem weil ich ja noch eine Guide brauche   
Wie wäre es *Würzburger Weinberg Recken* oder *1. MTB Weinberg Recken Würzburg 05* oder *MainTalBiker* 

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... *MainTalBiker*
> 
> Sebastian



Der ist geil!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Oktober 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist geil!


weil ja Würzburg am Main liegt !!!!! der richtige Main ist weiter oben zu finden... auf keinen fall aber in Unterfranken !!!


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Oktober 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> weil ja Würzburg am Main liegt !!!!! der richtige Main ist weiter oben zu finden... auf keinen fall aber in Unterfranken !!!


Die Mittelfranken wieder... seid ja nur neidisch  
Oder ungebildet


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mittelfranken wieder... seid ja nur neidisch
> Oder ungebildet



1.) bin ich OBERFranke und 
2.) schau mal hier http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,380356,00.html
3.) wie schon hawkins sagt : das Internet lügt


----------



## steff-vw (26. Oktober 2005)

Den MainTalBiker find ich a


----------



## flocu (26. Oktober 2005)

Ja dann stimmen wir mal ab! Bzw. bei 5 Mann und 3 Mal so viel Vorschlägen diskutieren wir das lieber mal aus, außer es gibt gleich ne Mehrheit.

Also, nomma *alle* Vorschläge:
*1. Würzburger MTB-Wein
1. MTB Weinberg Recken Würzburg 05
26 Zoll - 30 Prozent
Franken-Express
Mainbergschnecken
MainTalBiker
Schobbenhauer
Team Finewine
Wald & Weinberg Würzburg
Weinberg Buckler
Weinberg on ice
Weinbergschnecken
Wilde Würzburger
Winter Waden Würzburg
Würzburger Weinberg Recken*

MainTalBiker klingt zwar gut, aber ich hätt lieber n bissl Selbstverarschung, also *Weinbergschnecken* oder besser *Mainbergschnecken*.


----------



## jsweet (26. Oktober 2005)

habt ihr noch nen winterpokalplatz für nen Hammelburger?


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Oktober 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr noch nen winterpokalplatz für nen Hammelburger?


Servus Jonny,

Sind denke ich mal schon voll...


			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aufstellung schaut mit ziemlicher Sicherheit so aus:
> Andysaui, Steff-VW, Nummer5, Votecstoepsl und ich


Mach halt mit Jochen und Butte ein eigene Team auf...  

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (27. Oktober 2005)

Servus.
Also meine Favoriten sehen folgendermaßen aus:
1. Mainbergschnecken (ein bischen verarsche muß schon sein  )
2. MainTalBiker
3. oder *Unterfrankenexpress* (auch wenn´s net ganz so auf der Liste steht)

Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. 

Grüße Steff


----------



## Widu (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Wüler!


Ist die Geschichte am 6.11 noch aktuell?


Wie schaut es bei euch mit dem Weißwurstrennen aus?

Grüße

W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (27. Oktober 2005)

Weinbergrecken + Mainbergschnecken: *Mainbergrecken*

Ich hoffe doch, dass sich mit dem 6.11. nichts geändert hat, hab extra ne Probe nach hinten verlegt!!!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## flocu (27. Oktober 2005)

6.11. ist noch absolut aktuell!
Ich werd morgen oder nächste Woche nomma die Strecke abfahren, damits da keine Verfahrer gibt und kann dann bei Bedarf auch mal das Höhenprofil posten oder zumindest die Eckdaten. Soll ja nochn bissl ne Überraschung werden (-;

Weißwurstrennen in Külsheim?
Kann das was?
(-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Oktober 2005)

Ja, es hat sich zum 06.11. nix geändert, ich muß immer noch arbeiten!


----------



## Widu (28. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> 6.11. ist noch absolut aktuell!
> Ich werd morgen oder nächste Woche nomma die Strecke abfahren, damits da keine Verfahrer gibt und kann dann bei Bedarf auch mal das Höhenprofil posten oder zumindest die Eckdaten. Soll ja nochn bissl ne Überraschung werden (-;
> 
> Weißwurstrennen in Külsheim?
> ...



Danke für die Auskunft. Ich denke, ich werde auch anreisen.


Das Rennen kann nichts, aber hat letztes Jahr richtig Spaß gemacht. Eine fiese Pampe und viel Gelächter an der Strecke. Die Strecke selbst ist so gestaltet, dass sie bei jeder Witterung fahrbar bleibt, d.h. es ist nicht allzu knifflig. (-> ich alter MTB-Legastheniker konnte ganz gut mitfahren. )

Danach Weißwürste und Bier!!!


----------



## Nummer5 (28. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

Was ist den das für ein Wetter hier in WÜ - hab mich auf der Arbeit schon auf ne schöne Feierabendrunde gefreut und je weiter ich die A7 aus Norden kommend Richtung WÜ fahre umso dichter wird der Dunst  
Wenigstens hat mir auf der Arbeit die Sonne ins Gesicht gelacht  

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde? Muss um 9 nur zum Figaro um etwas Wolle zu verlieren, danach hätte ich Zeit oder nehme sie mir besser gesagt.

_Zum Teamnamen:_
Ich wäre für Weinbergrecken, MainTalBiker oder Winter Waden Würzburg.

_-> Zeitumstellung...._
Nun können wir Abends noch weniger Biken, besser gesagt Nachmittags


----------



## flocu (28. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde? Muss um 9 nur zum Figaro um etwas Wolle zu verlieren, danach hätte ich Zeit oder nehme sie mir besser gesagt.



Wenn du auch n weng länger fahren würdest mit 1 Stunde Anfahrt leg ich dir das ans Herz:
Rhön-Tour

1 Mitfahrplatz von und nach Wü wär noch frei und n weiterer mit Umweg über Mellrichstadt aufm Rückweg auch, wenn noch jmd. Bock hat!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, kann ich mal Sonntag in den Raum werfen? Kann endlich wieder fahren. Vormittag/Mittag? 

Gruß, Stefan (der, der weiter Kinderwagen sucht...)


----------



## Nummer5 (29. Oktober 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du auch n weng länger fahren würdest mit 1 Stunde Anfahrt leg ich dir das ans Herz:
> Rhön-Tour
> 
> 1 Mitfahrplatz von und nach Wü wär noch frei und n weiterer mit Umweg über Mellrichstadt aufm Rückweg auch, wenn noch jmd. Bock hat!


Hört sich gut an, bin ich zum Teil auch schon gefahren. Aber das ist mit zu viel, ich wollte noch den Flur streichen, die graue Raufaser geht mir langsam auf den Kecks.

Viel Spass!



			
				votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, kann ich mal Sonntag in den Raum werfen? Kann endlich wieder fahren. Vormittag/Mittag?


Ginge auch, muss zwar noch mit meiner besseren Hälfte reden...
Ich wäre für ehr Kurz nach Mittag - 12:30 Uhr oder so, hab auch eftl. noch nen Freund aus HAB der Mitfahren würde.

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (29. Oktober 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für ehr Kurz nach Mittag - 12:30 Uhr oder so, hab auch eftl. noch nen Freund aus HAB der Mitfahren würde.


Ich habe jetzt mal 12:30 Uhr auf der alten Mainbrücke ausgemacht - könnte man aber noch ändern wenn es sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Oktober 2005)

Hm, 12:30 ist mir echt etwas .... naja. Könnte man nicht noch etwas nach vorne, wollte gegen eins wieder zu hause sein. Außerdem die Zeitverschiebung. 12:30 = 13:30 da wird es ja schon fast dunkel.

Haben Nachmittag noch was zu erledigen. Können wir 12:00 Uhr alte Zeit, oder besser 11:00 Uhr alte Zeit (10:00 Uhr morgen?) reden? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (30. Oktober 2005)

Alte Zeit, neue Zeit, ich hoff ihr habt euch net verpasst (-;

Ich möchte nochmal auf den kommenden Sonntag, den *6.11.* aufmerksam machen. Details
Von unserm Winterpokalteam is der Andysaui dabei, Votec kann net, aber wie schautsn bei Nr.5 und Steff aus?

Zum *Teamnamen* hat sich unser Stoepsl ja noch net geäußert, alle andern aber scho. Am besten mach mers wohl so, daß jeder für 3 Namen stimmen kann. N paar hams ja eh scho gemacht, dann isses einheitlich und sicher auch entscheidungsträchtiger als nur mit einer. Das ergibt den aktuellen Stand:

*Nr.5: Weinbergrecken, MainTalBiker, Winter Waden Würzburg
Andy: Mainbergrecken, "", ""
Steff: Mainbergschnecken, MainTalBiker, Unterfrankenexpress
flocu: Mainbergschnecken, Weinbergschnecken, MainTalBiker*

Fehlt noch Input vom Stoepsl und die restlichen beiden vom Andy. In ner Woche gehts los, also zack zack (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Oktober 2005)

...und ob ich mich schon entschieden habe!   

Guckst Du?  Ich glaube das wir uns da schon einig sind, oder?

Die Tour heute war auch wieder mal nötig und hat Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich die Kondition vergessen hatte und nié wirklich wusste wo wir eigentlich sind.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (1. November 2005)

Hossa!

Hier erst mal meine Stimmabgabe:
 Mainbergrecken, Mainbergschnecken, WiWaWü

 6.11 bin ich dabei und hab auch jetzt wieder angefangen auf den Esel zu steigen und bin gleich mal im Schwarzwald ordentlich auf den Berg gekurbelt:
die ersten 20 km NUR bergauf und 1000 hm, auf dem Gipfel (Schau-Ins-Land) dann mal Ohnmachtspause , und die nächsten 20 km NUR bergab    

So, jetzt hab ich Hunger

Ciao
Andy


----------



## Nummer5 (1. November 2005)

*Nr.5: Weinbergrecken, MainTalBiker, Winter Waden Würzburg
Andy: Mainbergrecken, Mainbergschnecken, WiWaWü
Steff: Mainbergschnecken, MainTalBiker, Unterfrankenexpress
flocu: Mainbergschnecken, Weinbergschnecken, MainTalBiker
Stoepsl: MainTalBiker, ??? , ???*

Also Mainbergschnecken führt dicht gefolgt von MainTalBiker, und auf dem dritten Platz ist Winter Waden Würzburg.
Aber auch wenn Stoepsl noch seine restlichen bekannt gibt wird sich nicht mehr viel änder.

Vorläufiges amtliches Endergebeniss: *Mainbergschnecken *





			
				Stoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour heute war auch wieder mal nötig und hat Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn ich die Kondition vergessen hatte und nié wirklich wusste wo wir eigentlich sind.


Allerdings.
Micht hat es danach erst mal total zerlegt - Erkältung  
Hab mich Abends um 7 Uhr dann ins Bett verkrochen und erst mal 13 Stunden durch geschlafen. So langsam bin ich wieder fit, der Hals kratzt nur noch etwas.
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter wieder etwas besser bis zum WE, sonst habe ich keine große Lust micht 6 Stunden durch den Wald zu treten.

Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (1. November 2005)

Servus Mädels.

Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ist ja  :kotz: 
Mal schauen. Ich würd ja gern mitfahrn. Mal schauen, ob ich mich noch zu hause durchsetzen kann.

Obwohl, ohne training ist die Tour, die Flocu fahren will ja fast net durchzuhalten. Und da ich nur noch am arbeiten bin und mein repariertes Hinterrad immer noch nicht zusammengebaut ist, ist es mit Training a net weit hin.

C U Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (1. November 2005)

Naja, leichter Regen am Sonntag. Des geht scho!
Also ich find die Tour echt net krass. Wir fahrn das ja net in 3, sondern in 6 Stunden.

Für Mainbergschnecken is des Pflicht! (-;


----------



## Nummer5 (1. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, leichter Regen am Sonntag. Des geht scho!
> Also ich find die Tour echt net krass. Wir fahrn das ja net in 3, sondern in 6 Stunden.
> 
> Für Mainbergschnecken is des Pflicht! (-;


Quatsch - der WP geht doch (leider) erst am 07.11. los   
Ich denke auch dass das machbar ist für jeden der sich halbwegs sportlich austobt. 

N°5


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nr.5: Weinbergrecken, MainTalBiker, Winter Waden Würzburg
> Andy: Mainbergrecken, Mainbergschnecken, WiWaWü
> Steff: Mainbergschnecken, MainTalBiker, Unterfrankenexpress
> flocu: Mainbergschnecken, Weinbergschnecken, MainTalBiker
> ...



Hä?   

Ich sehe Mainbergschnecken 3x vs. MainTalBiker 4x. Oder verstehe ich da was net? Dann wäre es eindeutig!   


Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (1. November 2005)

Vielleicht geht´s nach m Ranking. 
Erst der 1. Vorschlag dann der 2. und so weiter.  

Mir gefallen allerdings beide Vorschläge.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (2. November 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht geht´s nach m Ranking.
> Erst der 1. Vorschlag dann der 2. und so weiter.
> 
> Mir gefallen allerdings beide Vorschläge.


Jupp, nach dem Ranking. Bin davon ausgegangen dass jeder die Vorschläge auch so niedergeschrieben hat.

Sebastian


----------



## AndySaui (2. November 2005)

Stellt sich dann nur noch die Frage, ob wir Zensuswahlrecht oder allgemeines Wahlrecht machen.......am besten wäre dann nich wir kumulieren und panaschieren, dann kann nix schiefgehen.
Ne mal Spaß beiseite: Schlage vor, wir stimmen einfach ab, wenn wir uns das erste Mal als Mannschaft treffen, wir müssen ja nicht vorher den Teamnamen anmelden, sondern der wird einfach mit dem ersten Eintrag (bis zu drei Wochen später glaub ich) angegeben.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## flocu (2. November 2005)

Des klingt vernünftig


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. November 2005)

......ähm, ja!


----------



## steff-vw (3. November 2005)

Ähm, wenn ihr meint.

Nochmal wegen Sonntag mit den Nbg´ern. Kommen die auch wenn´s Nüschelt oder wird des komplett abgeblasen wegen schlechtem Wetter. Eigentlich bin ich ja schon dabei  , aber wenn´s Sonntag Früh pisst, dann bleib ich wohl doch lieber daheim.
Wann und Wo ist nochmal Treffpunkt?

Grüßle Steff


----------



## konamann (3. November 2005)

Tach die Damen!
nachdem es mich jetzt studientechnisch nach Würzburg verschlagen hat (geile Stadt ) und ich endlich mal ein Radl hier hab, wollt ich mich auch offiziell melden! wenn ich das scho net im Rathaus schaff dann wenigstens hier. 
fahren tu ich von Marathons bis Downhill alles...schließe mich also jeder Untergruppe an   

Dienstag war ich schonmal zwei Stunden hinter Heidingsfeld um die Autobahn rum unterwegs und bin sehr begeistert! Zuckertrails und das bisschen Matsch macht ja auch nüscht.

Freue mich auf eine Ausfahrt, egal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (3. November 2005)

Das am So wird 100% gemacht, und wenn uns der Himmel aufn Kopf fällt!
Wenn das Wetter auch nur halb so gut ist wie heut hab ich da eh keine Bedenken und die Vorhersage wird täglich besser.
Du musst scho mit steff! Wenn der stoepsl net kommen kann bist Du der Einzige, der zeigen kann, daß des steile Stück oberhalb von Zell fahrbar ist (-;
Ne Quatsch, musste net fahrn, wenn de net magst. Aber wär schön, wenn Du mitkommst. Je mehr Einheimische desto geringer die Chance, daß mer uns verfahrn. Wobei, es heisst ja viele Köche verderben den Brei, hmmm (-;

Ich hab auch im andern Thread grad was zur Einkehr gschrieben.

Treffpunkt ist so um 9:15 rum im Bahnhof am Wiener Feinbäcker. Da is warm und es gibtn Klo ums Eck. Die Mittelfranken kommen dann so 2-3 Minuten später und spätestens um 9:30 wollt ich gern loskommen. Die letzte halbe Stunde von der Tour ist zwar eh nimmer im Wald, aber die Dunkelheit is trotzdem unser Feind (-;


----------



## flocu (3. November 2005)

Willkommen an den Konamann!
Mit Heidingsfeld/Autobahnraststätte  hatteste auch gleich nen Glücksgriff. Wohnste da oben oder war des Zufall?

Wenn Du Dich fit genug für ne Tagestour (5-6h) fühlst kannste ja gleich am Sonntag mitfahrn. Genaueres im post vorher.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. November 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Freue mich auf eine Ausfahrt, egal was...



Jo, dann mal herzlich willkommen!


----------



## steff-vw (4. November 2005)

Servus.

Na dann mal herzliches Hallöle.

Langsam wird unsere Truppe doch etws größer   
Je mehr desto besser, da sowieseo nie alle zusammen fahren können. Aber so ne Gruppe von ein paar Mann ist doch nicht schlecht (sowie bei der RSG).

Also ich fahr scho am Sonntag mit, wenn es nicht schüttet. Bin scho ganz geil drauf, weil ich die letzte Zeit kaum zum biken gekommen bin.

Grüßle Steff


----------



## konamann (4. November 2005)

@flocu: leider bin ich des wochenende nochmal unterwegs mit wohnung einrichten... nächste tour bin ich aber dabei. gern auch mal unter der woche. hab eh noch keine trinkflasche da   

nee ich wohn in Zellerau aber ein Semesterkollege der auch radlt hat mir so grob gesagt "mal auf den Berg da..." und es hat sich voll gelohnt!


----------



## flocu (4. November 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> nächste tour bin ich aber dabei. gern auch mal unter der woche. hab eh noch keine trinkflasche da



Joah, nächste Woche könn mer da gern ma was machen, s Wetter soll ja recht nett werden. Wie wärs z.B. gleich Mo Nachmittag, also so ab 13h?
Wenn Du Top50 hast kann ich Dir gern auch ne Würzburger Trailkarte im ovl-Format schicken, damit Du net total planlos rumkurven musst (-;


----------



## Artur (4. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder hier.

Bei der Tour am Sonntag bin ich dabei und bringe evtl. noch ein paar andere Kinder zum spielen mit.

Freue mich schon!


----------



## flocu (5. November 2005)

Krass
Also wenns 25 Leute werden würds mich net wundern (-;


----------



## Widu (5. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Krass
> Also wenns 25 Leute werden würds mich net wundern (-;




   

Definitive Zusage.

Gibt es bei dem Bäcker noch die leckeren Mohnstreuselstückchen?

Ist da überhaupt genug Platz für alle? 

25 Leute mit Rad machen den ganzen Zugang dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (5. November 2005)

@flocu: hmm muss mal auf meinen stundenplan schauen, so früh komm ich da glaubich neu raus, vier dürfts scho werden...  habs grad net im Kopf und des Ding liegt in Wüburg und ich grad in Bayreuth.
ansonsten jeden tag vormittags    nee da finden wir scho was.

jo gern schick dite touren an [email protected] da sind sie gut aufgehoben!


----------



## flocu (5. November 2005)

@widu:
Da isses scho recht breit. Vielleicht mach mer aber auch dicht und kassiern dann Maut (-;
Mit Mohnstreuselzeug kenn ich mich net aus, aber Nusschnecken haben se normal und evt. sogar Nusshörnchen! 

@konamann:
Vormittags geht bei mir auch meistens, aber da isses mit meiner Motivation net so weit her (-;
Trailkarte is unterwegs


RSG/Bikestore heut ist auch M-Weg nach Zellingen gfahrn, wir waren 20(!) Leute. Ich sollte also auf der Tour morgen mittlerweile jeden Baumstumpf mit Namen kennen...


----------



## Widu (5. November 2005)

Habe jahrelang am Bahnhof im Buch- und Zeitschriftenladen gearbeitet. Glaube mir, ich kenne jedes süße Stücklein. -> Merke gerade, dass das sehr doppeldeutig klingt. Ich meine damit süßes Gebäck und nichts anderes. 


Bin ja mal gespannt. Werde schon mit dem Radel nach Wü fahren. Also nicht zu flott machen.


----------



## steff-vw (5. November 2005)

Servus.

Also ich schlag morgen auch auf. Da können wir ja ne MEGA_TOUR machen, Leute mäßig mein ich. 
Dir Route ist glaub ich Klasse und hoffentlich kriegen wir noch nen Platz in der Heckenwirtschaft. Des wird bestimmt geil moin.  

Wieso treffen wir uns eigentlich drinnen. Da machen die bestimmt doch voll den Affen, wenn da 20 Mann mit Ihren Bikes drinn stehen.  

Also denn bis moin.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (5. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> RSG/Bikestore heut ist auch M-Weg nach Zellingen gfahrn, wir waren 20(!) Leute. Ich sollte also auf der Tour morgen mittlerweile jeden Baumstumpf mit Namen kennen...


So um 12 uhr hab ich mir den Laden auch mal angeschau. Scheint ganz OK zu sein. Danach bin ich 2,5h in den Stadtwald und da irgendwo rumgekurft, fragt mich abernet wo    Das Wetter ist ja OK, nur etwas feucht von unten. Da muss man ganz schön aufpassen sonst rutsch man weg.
Ich denke auch dass die Tour morgen klasse wird.
Mit der Heckenwirtschaft würde ich noch mal Telefonieren und Plätze reservieren lassen, wäre doff wenn nich alle Platz fänden.

Dann bis morgen in aller Frische!


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. November 2005)

So, und wie war´s? Alle wieder zu hause?   

Frage. Hat wer morgen nach 18:00 Uhr Lust auf nen Nightride? So ein, zwei Stündchen im Stadtwald?

Einfach melden, Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (6. November 2005)

Servus.

Die Tour war   
Die fahren wir Wü´s mal alleine, dann schaffen wir die auch komplett. Wir haben einiges ausgelassen, auch wegen der Unfallgefahr. Es war doch unter dem vielen Laub sehr glitschig.  

Aber sonst war sie glaub ich top. Nur die lange Heckenwirtschaftspause und der anschließende harte steile Anstieg hat den Magen arg belastet. ´Manch einem ging´s danach net mehr so gut.  

Es nächste mal fahr ich aber net mehr ganz hinten. "Lumpensammler" muß halt a jemand machen. Ab und zu hat sich wenigstens der Artur zu mir fallen lassen, damit wir ein bischen Quatschen konnten. Dafür eine dickes  

Flocu hat seinen Führungsjob a super gemacht. Der Anfang war vielleicht n bischen wirr, aber sonst auch hierfür ein   Das wiederholen wir mal wieder.

Grüßle a an die "Allmächt"-Biker aus Nü  
Steff


----------



## Widu (6. November 2005)

Lob! Lob!

Richtig witzig! 

Sorry wegen dem abschließenden Kaffee, aber habe noch Leute getroffen.


Flocu, lass Dir mal meinen Vorschlag durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. November 2005)

...und ich war nicht bei...und heute Abend wieder alleine...


----------



## flocu (7. November 2005)

Ja, war scho sehr schön. Am Anfang das bei Höchberg oben hätten wir vielleicht lassen sollen und stattdessen aufm Radweg einrollen. Aber Festung und die schönen Trails danach war einfach zu verlockend um das zu streichen (-;

Vielen Dank, daß Du hinterhergefahrn bist Steff. Dich hats bestimmt oft genug in den Beinen gejuckt. Danke auch an den Arthur, der mit seiner Brandtschen Biketreff Erfahrung super dazu beigetragen hat, daß niemand verloren ging.

Was die Abkürzung angeht. Also erst wollt ich ja VHH abfahren, da beim Zig-Zag Weg und dann den Trail ganz runter zur Straße. Aber oberhalb der steilen Abfahrt, wo der Schmetterling sich vom M trennt, ist mir klar geworden, daß der Rest der Strecke eigtl. kaum noch n Umweg ist, aber fahrerisch halt viel schöner. Das hab ich dann auch verkündet, aber es kam dann wohl net bei allen an |-:
An dem Naturfreundehaus, wo Du mich angerufen hast, Steff, da war der Radweg durch die Schleife zum Main und am Main entlang nur noch ne Zeitersparnis von ca. 5-10 mins, drum wollten wir lieber direkt fahren.
Naja, is ja egal, Hauptsache es kamen alle wieder heim, auf welchem Weg auch immer (-;

@widu:
Klar, machen wir!
Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben, brauch mer nur noch n Termin. Woll mers dieses Jahr noch angehn oder erst nächste Saison?


----------



## hamsteralex (8. November 2005)

Wow...nachdem ich jetzt schon seit 2004 hier Mitglied bin...hab ich es endlich geschafft mal den Würzburg-Thread schlechthin zu finden...! 

Also...wenn ihr mich lasst, dann würde ich ja bei euch mitspielen...ich sitze zwar momentan mit einer kaputten Schulter zu Hause und   aber das wird bestimmt bald wieder...kennt einer einen guten Orthopäden in der City...ich könnt langsam einen Guten gebrauchen...der Aktuelle nervt mich etwas!

Egal...ich schau ab jetzt öfters rein...

Bis dann.....


----------



## Widu (8. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> J
> @widu:
> Klar, machen wir!
> Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben, brauch mer nur noch n Termin. Woll mers dieses Jahr noch angehn oder erst nächste Saison?



Selbstverständlich dieses Jahr noch...  

Vielleicht kann man ja abschließend auf den Weihnachtsmarkt bei uns gehen.

Es muss ja nicht viel organisiert werden.

Am Besten wäre es, wenn wir uns zusammen einfach einen Termin ausdenken.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. November 2005)

hamsteralex schrieb:
			
		

> Wow........



Hallo Alex, ja herzlich willkommen. Wir fahren immer recht spontan und haben außer Sonntag 10:00 kaum feste Termine. Schau ab und zu rein oder poste selbst mal wenn Du Bock hast und dann ab!   



So, nun will ich doch mal schreiben was mich bewegt: Trotz aller Unkenrufe hat sich das verschieben des Threads von BuST hier her gelohnt. Die Anzahl derer die mitfahren wollen ist doch schneller gestiegen als am vorigen Ort! *Ätsch.....*  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (8. November 2005)

Krass, langsam wird des hier richtig voll.
Welcome @ Alex

Wer hätte denn am Do Nachmittag mal Zeit/Lust zu fahren?
Freitag und Samstag würd ich aber auch net nein sagen (-;

Wir müssen demnächst unbedingt ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt vom Team Mainbergschnecken/Maintalbiker machen, u.a. um uns auf nen Namen zu einigen. Mir kribbelts ja jetzt scho in den Fingern die Punkte einzutragen (-;
Wir können natürlich auch ne Stichwahl zwischen den beiden Vorschlägen hier im Forum machen, aber die Ausfahrt müss mer trotzdem machen!

@widu:
Ja, also ich bin hier der faule Student mit zu viel Zeit, v.a. wenns ums Biken geht. Mach Du nen Vorschlag. (-;
Btw, es geht darum mal n bissl beim Widu an der Tauber zu fahren, grob gesagt TBB-Wertheim, vielleicht hat ja noch jmd. Interesse? Könnte aber schon etwas krasser werden glaub ich. Votec? (-;


----------



## Widu (9. November 2005)

Krasser? Mit mir? Bin doch eigentlich eine Rennradschwucke! 


So viele Trails haben wir leider nicht.

Schlagt was vor? Vielleicht Samstag oder Sonntag 18./19.11.; da habe ich noch keine Termine. Der kommende Samstag oder Sonntag ist auch noch frei, aber da müsste ich mal meine Regierung fragen, ob ich frei bekomme.  

Unter der Woche geht leider nicht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. November 2005)

Ja hallo, also ich wollte gerade den Freitag einwerfen. Habe unerwarteter weise frei. Also wer hat morgen nach 15:00 Lust und Zeit, gern auch später Richtung Nightride. Wer traut sich?   

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (10. November 2005)

Ich fall leider dieses Wochenende aus!

Die geplante Wochenendtour ist auch schon auf nächste Woche vertagt!

Letztes Wochenende hab ich wohl doch zuviel dumm in der gegend rumgestanden und hab mir ne leichte Erkältung eingeheimst.

Ich will aber für den nächsten Nightride Di/Mi wieder fit sein.

So denn...


----------



## flocu (11. November 2005)

Joah, ich würd scho was fahren ab 15h.
2h hätt mer ja  bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. November 2005)

Hi Flocu.

Du wirst lachen aber ich habe wirklich noch die viertel Stunde gebraucht. Ich bin, als Du gerade aus bist, eben nach links... über die Schienen und springe dann ganz stylisch auf den Gehweg. Problem: zu langsam... zu kurz geflogen... hinten auf Bordstein... Snakebite! ...und gleich ein doppelten!   
Naja, Schlauch gewechselt und dann habe ich sogar noch meine Damen beim spazieren getroffen.

Aber schee wars!   

Hoffe es klappt bald wieder....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (12. November 2005)

Hehe, n Snakebite. Nächstes Mal fahr mer noch die Löwenbrücke Treppe, da wär des net passiert.
Scheee wars allerdings, v.a. die Spezialunterführung (-;

@Widu:
Also 18./19. 11. geht leider net, aber ne Woche später am 27. wär top . Ich schau ma, ob ich noch jmd. motivieren kann (-;

Krass meint ich eher vom Umfang.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (12. November 2005)

obacht in waldbüttelbrunn
da sind holzfällarbeiten im gang und unter der woche ist die absperrung sicher nicht durchbrechbar da die förster vor ort sind
wie es am we ist keine ahnung ich bin durchgefahren und vom trail sieht man teilweise gar nix mehr

betroffenes stück: wenn man von eisingen richtung waldbüttelbrunn fährt und auf den sportplatz stößt (zaun; ab da wo es am fussballplatz links weiter geht) bis oben am friedhof wo es rechts kurz vor dem forstweg auf dem *trail* richtung höchberg geht
durchquerbar ist die ganze sache relativ sagen wir mal turnbar; für den streckenabschnitt müsste man sich ne alternative route suchen

für nightrides absolut nicht zu empfehlen der streckenabschnitt da man schnell die orientierung verliert, da wie gesagt der trail fast weg ist​


----------



## Nummer5 (13. November 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nr.5: Weinbergrecken, MainTalBiker, Winter Waden Würzburg
> Andy: Mainbergrecken, Mainbergschnecken, WiWaWü
> Steff: Mainbergschnecken, MainTalBiker, Unterfrankenexpress
> flocu: Mainbergschnecken, Weinbergschnecken, MainTalBiker
> ...


Flocu hat gesten beim Bikestoretreff gemeint wir sollten endlich mal abstimmen, ich sehe dass ebenso. Also zur Wahl stehen:

Mainbergschnecken
MainTalBiker (MTB)
WinterWadenWürzburg (WiWaWü)
Los gehts!


----------



## Widu (13. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Widu:
> Also 18./19. 11. geht leider net, aber ne Woche später am 27. wär top . Ich schau ma, ob ich noch jmd. motivieren kann (-;
> 
> Krass meint ich eher vom Umfang.



Am 27. ist 1. Advent und somit steht das letzte Rennen der Saison an (bin dieses Jahr eh nur 2 gefahren ). In Külsheim ist Weißwurstrennen. Mehr dazu im Fred bei den Veranstaltungen.D.h. an dem WE geht es nicht. Dann müssten wir schon im Dezember einen Termin suchen.

Habe übrigens gestern mit unseren Leuten hier geredet und wir werden mit Sicherheit demnächst mal nach Wü kommen, um die Geschichte zu wiederholen. Habe von der Strecke geschwärmt und echtes Interesse geweckt.

Ja, beim Umfang könnte man was krasseres machen. Sind ja dann auch vielleicht etwas zügiger unterwegs.


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. November 2005)

Aha!


----------



## Widu (14. November 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Aha!




Mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (14. November 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Mainbergschnecken
> MainTalBiker (MTB)
> WinterWadenWürzburg (WiWaWü)



Ich Stimme für:


Mainbergschnecken​


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein?



Nö..


----------



## flocu (14. November 2005)

Ich Stimme für:


Mainbergschnecken​

(hehe, einfach kopiert)


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Stimme für:
> 
> 
> Mainbergschnecken​
> ...



Aha....


----------



## flocu (14. November 2005)

Aha
3:0 für Mainbergschnecken
Der Stoepsl wollts ah kopieren (-;


----------



## flocu (14. November 2005)

Ja des Weißwurschtrennen klingt ja top!
2. Weißwurstrennen mit Thread 

Hab nochn Platz im Auto (-;
Ich hoff es regnet, SCHLAMMSCHLACHT! (


@Widu:
Ja, dann mach mers im Dezember!
Für "Würzburg Invasion done quick" mit extra sportlichem Anspruch wär ich auch zu haben (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (15. November 2005)

Moin ihr "Mainbergschnecken"

Fährt eigentlich jemand vom Euch am Samstag beim RSG-Treff oder am Sonntag die Tagestour bei der RSG mit?
Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden, da es ja eh kalt und regnerisch sein soll.  

Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand Punkte für den WP gesammelt?
Wer verwaltet die Punkte überhaupt oder muß man seine Trainingstermine irgendwo mitteilen?
Leider konnt ich noch nichts beitragen, da ich im moment auch Wo-Ende arbeiten muß.  

Gute Fahrt.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (15. November 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Moin ihr "Mainbergschnecken"
> 
> Fährt eigentlich jemand vom Euch am Samstag beim RSG-Treff oder am Sonntag die Tagestour bei der RSG mit?
> Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden, da es ja eh kalt und regnerisch sein soll.


Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da habe ich leider ne "Veranstaltung" von der Wasserwacht in Karlstadt.
_
*Sonntag/Tagestour?*_
Was geht da? 



> Hat jetzt eigentlich schon jemand Punkte für den WP gesammelt?
> Wer verwaltet die Punkte überhaupt oder muß man seine Trainingstermine irgendwo mitteilen?
> Leider konnt ich noch nichts beitragen, da ich im moment auch Wo-Ende arbeiten muß.


Einfach die "Trainingseinheiten" eintragen, und gut ist.
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/add.php

So wie ich es sehe haben wir uns für Mainbergschnecken entscheiden. Wenn keine Einsprüche kommen werde ich morgen Abend das Team anmelden.
Danach könnt ihr alle joinen (olles Denglisch)


----------



## flocu (15. November 2005)

Am So läuft folgendes:



> Der Hannes wird am nächsten Samstag eine Mountainbikefahrt von der RSG-Würzburg aus organisieren. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte einfach kurze verbindliche Anmeldung beim Hannes [email protected] , da wir mit dem Zug nach Hassfurt fahren. Für die RSG Mitglieder wird die Zugfahrt vom Verein übernommen. Selbstverständlich sind auch weitereBiker/innen herzlich willkommen.



Ich kann da vermutlich net |-:


----------



## Nummer5 (15. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Am So läuft folgendes:
> 
> 
> > Der Hannes wird am nächsten *Samstag *eine Mountainbikefahrt von der RSG-Würzburg aus organisieren. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte einfach kurze verbindliche Anmeldung beim Hannes [email protected] , da wir mit dem Zug nach Hassfurt fahren. Für die RSG Mitglieder wird die Zugfahrt vom Verein übernommen. Selbstverständlich sind auch weitereBiker/innen herzlich willkommen.
> ...


Ahhhh, da steht aber *Samstag *  

Naja, Samstag kann ich eh net und ein ganzer Tag am SO ist mir auch zu viel - das gibt mecker von meiner Holden   
Vielleicht können wir ja ne kurze Runde (1,5-2h) drehen.


----------



## flocu (15. November 2005)

ui
hätte schwören können, daß da Sonntag steht!

Hm, ist auch Sonntag gemeint, siehe hier:


MTB-Tagestour
20. November 2005 
Treffpunkt 8.15 UhrHauptbahnhof Würzburg

Tourverlauf: mit dem Zug nach Hassfurt von dort über Königsberg -- Ruine Bramberg -- Ruine Raueneck -- Königsberg Schloßgaststätte --zurück nach Hassfurt und mit dem Zug wieder nach Würzburg.

Leitung und Anmeldung: Johannes Beckert ([email protected]) 
Tel:0931 6607150
Die Tour ist ca. 65 km lang und führt über Schotterwege und Wandertrails.


----------



## AndySaui (15. November 2005)

Und da muss ich natürlich wieder arbeiten  

Stimme auch für Mainbergschnecken

Bin auch schon fleißig am Punkte sammeln, leider gibts für Basketball halt net so die Welt, aber heute abend werd ich mich nochmal auf die Rolle schmeißen.

Ciao
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. November 2005)

Hallo Ihr Vielposter!   

Also ich habe morgen früh Gericht und habe mir den Rest des Tages frei genommen. Wer Lust morgen Nachmittag-Abend eine Runde zu drehen?   

Samstag - arbeiten...   

Sonntag - Tagestour ist mir auch zu viel, aber für ein/zwei Stündchen am Vormittag/Mittag wäre ich gern zu haben!   

Weißwurstding - Mal schauen wie es weiter geht, aber wenn´s Wetter nicht zu Menschenunwürdig wird bin ich dabei! WIDU, ich mach DIch ALLE!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Widu (16. November 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Weißwurstding - Mal schauen wie es weiter geht, aber wenn´s Wetter nicht zu Menschenunwürdig wird bin ich dabei! WIDU, ich mach DIch ALLE!
> 
> Gruß, Stefan






Immer auf die Kleinen, oder was?


Gut, wir sehen uns spätestens beim Rennen.


----------



## Nummer5 (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

So das Team  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mainbergschencken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist gegründet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich bitte die Mitgliedschaft zu beantragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team.php

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Immer auf die Kleinen, oder was?
> 
> 
> Gut, wir sehen uns spätestens beim Rennen.



Ich werde im Ziel auf Dich warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (16. November 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde im Ziel auf Dich warten!



Gute Idee. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, bis Du ins Ziel kommst, geduscht zu sein. Wenn nicht kannst Du ja die ein zwei Minuten im Zielbereich dann auf mich warten, um mir dann zu huldigen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, bis Du wieder vom duschen und relaxen kommst im Ziel zu sein. Wenn nicht kannst Du ja die ein zwei Minuten im Zielbereich dann auf mich warten, um mir vom Rad zu helfen. Werde dann wohl ein Sauerstoffzelt brauchen!



Ja!


----------



## Widu (16. November 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja!




Hmmmm, hat da jemand mein Zitat verfälscht? Du Schlingel!   



Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken.


Letztes Jahr warst Du nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. November 2005)

Hallo flocu, ich habe den Reichenbergweg fast wieder gefunden. Bin dann nur unter der Autobahnbrücke ein paar Kreise gefahren.   

....und ein halber Nightride!


----------



## Widu (19. November 2005)

Habe am Dienstag beruflich in Wü zu tun. Würde das Radel mitnehmen. Hätte jemand Lust zu einem kleinen Nachtausflug?


----------



## flocu (19. November 2005)

@stoepsl:
Gell, der Reichenbergweg kann scho was!
Wie 95% meiner Touren natürlich von der RSG geklaut (-;

@Widu:
Di kann ich erst nach 18h, dann würd ich sehr gern meine neue Lampe testen. Allein kann ich mich zur Zeit gar net motivieren |-:


----------



## AndySaui (19. November 2005)

Heda,
Teamzusammenstellung 

*endet am 20. November!!!* 

Hat schon jemand was gemacht? Muss sich jeder selbst eintragen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nummer5 (19. November 2005)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Heda,
> Teamzusammenstellung
> 
> *endet am 20. November!!!*
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=169  

Und hier kannste dich bei den Weinbergschnecken eintragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team.php

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (19. November 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Also auf mich müßt Ihr morgen leider verzichten. Ich bin heut bei der RSG mitgefahren und mein Bike und Ich sahen super aus  
Kilometer und Zeit werd ich natürlich noch eintragen.  

Euch wünsch ich noch viel spaß beim Touren. Und friert Euch nix ab. Heut war es saukalt.  

@stoepsl
Hast Du jetzt eigentlich einen Bausatz beim Lampenworkshop geordert?
Hätte mich mal interessiert, wie das Teil geworden ist.
Ich bau mir auch eine nach dem Vorbild. Fehlt nur noch die IRC Funzel. Kriegt man die hier in Wü oder muß ich die irgendwo bestellen?

Grüßle Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (19. November 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also auf mich müßt Ihr morgen leider verzichten. Ich bin heut bei der RSG mitgefahren und mein Bike und Ich sahen super aus  .............



Ja toll, also morgen wieder ein SINGLEtrail.   



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> Hast Du jetzt eigentlich einen Bausatz beim Lampenworkshop geordert?
> Hätte mich mal interessiert, wie das Teil geworden ist.
> Ich bau mir auch eine nach dem Vorbild. Fehlt nur noch die IRC Funzel. Kriegt man die hier in Wü oder muß ich die irgendwo bestellen?
> ...



Also mein Bausatz ist aus verschiedenen Gründen noch nix da. Aber ich bekomme eine detailierte Anleitung gemailt!


----------



## flocu (19. November 2005)

Wie die Lampe aussieht könnt ihr mal bei mir schauen, wies gemacht wurde hab ich scho wieder vergessen (-;


----------



## Nummer5 (19. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Lampe aussieht könnt ihr mal bei mir schauen, wies gemacht wurde hab ich scho wieder vergessen (-;


Ist doch simpel so ne Lampe.

Gardena Gartenbrause
Ne 50mm Halobiren - IRC wenns zu bekommen ist
ne Steckfassung dazu
ein Stück zölliges Lautsprecherkabel + güldene Cinchstecker und Buchse
ein Schalter wenn man´s braucht
Bleigel-Akku je nach Wunsch
zur befestigung am Helm ein Stück Tüdeldraht

Das sollte es so grob gewesen sein 

Wo bei so ne Bierdosenlampe auch was hat


----------



## steff-vw (21. November 2005)

Servus.

@Nummer5
So ne Lampe hätte scho was.  

@all
Jetzt hab ich grad meine Samstags Tour eingetragen und wollt mal nach dem Team schauen und siehe da: "Fehler"   
Nach n bisl suchen hab ich dann die Mainbergschnecken gefunden, aber ich nix drinn und meine Punkte a net. 
Wohl zu spät angemeldet  
Ich hab gedacht es langt, wenn einer das Team bekannt gibt und die Fahrer. da hätt mir einer ja mal bescheid geben können, das ich mich selbst anmelden muß. Jetzt müßt Ihr wohl nur zu dritt Punkte sammeln.  

Wenn´s Wetter paßt, werd ich wohl am Dienstag Mittag mal ne Runde drehen, nach dem ich aufgestanden bin. Wer Lust hat???

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (21. November 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Jetzt hab ich grad meine Samstags Tour eingetragen und wollt mal nach dem Team schauen und siehe da: "Fehler"
> Nach n bisl suchen hab ich dann die Mainbergschnecken gefunden, aber ich nix drinn und meine Punkte a net.
> Wohl zu spät angemeldet
> Ich hab gedacht es langt, wenn einer das Team bekannt gibt und die Fahrer. da hätt mir einer ja mal bescheid geben können, das ich mich selbst anmelden muß. Jetzt müßt Ihr wohl nur zu dritt Punkte sammeln.


  Chef...


----------



## AndySaui (21. November 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> 
> @Nummer5
> So ne Lampe hätte scho was.
> ...




Muss mich da leider anschließen, war am Wochenende dann unterwegs und nu is vorbei, so`n Mist.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (21. November 2005)

Oh Mann, wie konnte das denn passieren )-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. November 2005)

*ähm.....* wat macht Ihr denn für´n Zeugs?


----------



## steff-vw (21. November 2005)




----------



## Widu (22. November 2005)

Klappt heute doch nicht. Bin zwar in Wü, vermute aber, dass die Geschichte zu lange dauern wird. 


Das nächste Mal.


----------



## flocu (22. November 2005)

Schad!


----------



## steff-vw (22. November 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Ich bin heut so gegen 13 uhr bei Sonnenschein und 2 Grad gestartet, um ne Kleine Runde zu drehen. Nachdem ich mir beim Brand noch ein paar Gamaschen geholt hatte (weil kalte Füße nix gut  ), wollt ich über das Steinbachtal - Reichenberg - Heuchelhof - Rottenbauer - Winterhausen nach Sommerhausen. Aber ich bin wohl im Wald mal falsch abgebogen   
Nach einiger "Holzarbeit" bin ich dann irgendwo mal rausgekommen. Aber als da Kleinrinderfeld auf dem Schild stand    
Zu allem Übel hat es auch noch Schneeregen gegeben!!

Naja, nachdem ich dann irgendwann wieder in Reichenberg war und das Wetter total beschissen wurde, hab ich kurzerhand den Rückweg angetreten. Es wurde wirklich sau kalt.
So viel zum Thema ich fahr mal den Weg von der RSG-Tour nach.  

So long.
Zieht Euch warm an!  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. November 2005)

@ Steff:

Ja, das müssen wir noch üben mit dem Winter fahren!   

Sonntag.... 10:00.... wenn ich fit bin?


----------



## flocu (23. November 2005)

Hihi, Kleinrinderfeld (-;
Da haste dich echt n bissl vertan.

Aber mach Dir nix draus. Die Touren nachzufahren is scho nen Tag später n Problem. Nach über nem Monat wär das echt n Wunder gewesen ohne Verfahrer (-;

Jemand morgen so ab 19h Bock auf nen Nightride?
Zu zweit simmer scho. Standard Stadtwald-Eisingen-Hexenbruch Runde würd ich sagen.


----------



## steff-vw (24. November 2005)

Servus.

@flocu
Den Nightride müßt Ihr erstma ohnemich machen. Wart noch auf den Akku, dne ich bestellt hab und dann werd ich auch mal zum Nightride auftauchen. Ich hab allerdings an meinen "leuchtenden Puderzuckerstreuer" ne Cateye Halterung für den Lenker gemacht.  
Für den Helmfällt mir bestimmt was auch noch was ein.

@stoepsl
Ich muß mal meine Chefin fragen wegen Sonntag, weil wir am Samstag auf Weihnachtsfeier sind und der Zwerg bei der Oma pennt. Allerdings will meine Chefin am Sonntag backen und ich soll helfen. Mal schauen was sioch machen läßt. Wird auch Zeit, das wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. Ging ja scho lang nix mehr.

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (24. November 2005)

Servus.

@flocu
Den Nightride müßt Ihr erstma ohnemich machen. Wart noch auf den Akku, dne ich bestellt hab und dann werd ich auch mal zum Nightride auftauchen. Ich hab allerdings an meinen "leuchtenden Puderzuckerstreuer" ne Cateye Halterung für den Lenker gemacht.  
Für den Helmfällt mir bestimmt was auch noch was ein.

@stoepsl
Ich muß mal meine Chefin fragen wegen Sonntag, weil wir am Samstag auf Weihnachtsfeier sind und der Zwerg bei der Oma pennt. Allerdings will meine Chefin am Sonntag backen und ich soll helfen. Mal schauen was sioch machen läßt. Wird auch Zeit, das wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. Ging ja scho lang nix mehr.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (24. November 2005)

Servus.

@flocu
Den Nightride müßt Ihr erstma ohnemich machen. Wart noch auf den Akku, dne ich bestellt hab und dann werd ich auch mal zum Nightride auftauchen. Ich hab allerdings an meinen "leuchtenden Puderzuckerstreuer" ne Cateye Halterung für den Lenker gemacht.  
Für den Helmfällt mir bestimmt was auch noch was ein.

@stoepsl
Ich muß mal meine Chefin fragen wegen Sonntag, weil wir am Samstag auf Weihnachtsfeier sind und der Zwerg bei der Oma pennt. Allerdings will meine Chefin am Sonntag backen und ich soll helfen. Mal schauen was sioch machen läßt. Wird auch Zeit, das wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. Ging ja scho lang nix mehr.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (24. November 2005)

Servus,

Schöner Schnee liegt hier vor meinem Bürofenster   
Und erst in der Rhön:










Also ich habe leider keine Zeit für nen Nightride und am SO auch nicht...  
Vielleicht fahre ich am Sa. wieder bei der RSG mit, kanns aber nicht versprechen.

Sebastian


----------



## Artur (24. November 2005)

@steff-vw

Ich hab einen Tipp für deine Helmhalterung.
Die original Sigma Helmhalterung gibts zusammen mit Verlängerungskabel für 4,95.
Auf die Halterung kannst du bestimmt auch eine Eigenbaulampe befestigen.

Sag mir einfach bescheid und ich bestell dir so´n Ding!

Ach ja, beim nächsten mal fahr ich wohl doch lieber mit?


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Jemand morgen so ab 19h Bock auf nen Nightride?
> Zu zweit simmer scho. Standard Stadtwald-Eisingen-Hexenbruch Runde würd ich sagen.



Musst Du genau drei Minutan nach mir posten?    Für was gibbet denn Handys?    Ich wäre mitgefahren!!!!   Man.... ich könnt  :kotz:  ....und das weil ich für morgen absagen wollte weil Frauchen "Kerle......ärgern" geht und ich Baby sitten muss. Aber dann les ich das Du heute fahren wolltest! .............. Man, ich werd nicht mehr!   

....und wehe es hat Sonntag keiner Zeit!


----------



## steff-vw (24. November 2005)

Servus.

@Artur
Hättest wirklich mitfahren sollen, dann hätt ich mich net so verfahren.  
Vielleicht klappt´s ja mal wieder. Wegen der Helmhalterung bastel ich erst mal, aber der Tipp von Dir ist ja erschwinglich!  

@stoepsl
So wie´s ausschaut klappt Sonntag bei mir. Laut Wetterbericht soll es ja schön werden   Allerdings auch schön kalt!
Die Mutti will backen und der Zwerg ist bei der Oma. Und Vati geht aus dem Weg!   

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. November 2005)

Ja das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut!


----------



## flocu (26. November 2005)

@Artur
Joah, fahr mal lieber mit nächsten Mi (-;
Ok, ich geb zu daß ich ca. 3-4 mins zu spät war, vielleicht lags daran, daß keine Sau mehr vorm Brandt stand.

@stoepsl:
Naja, is leider eh nix geworden am Do. Also bleib ganz ruhig (-;

Schöne Rhönbilder!


Juchu, gleich gehts zum RSG-Treff, Juchuii (-;


----------



## steff-vw (26. November 2005)

Servus.

Für die Sonntagstour würde ich sagen Treffpunkt erst um 12 am Collo. Dann hat es Zeit etwas wärmer   zu werden.
Denn bei der Kält reichen 3 Stunden voll aus. Ich bin ja scho am Dienstag fast erfroren und da war ich nur 2,5 Stunden unterwegs.

Wer hat Lust??
@ Artur
Was ist denn an nem 06er Epic dran?

Grüßle Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. November 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ..Für die Sonntagstour würde ich sagen Treffpunkt erst um 12 am Collo. Dann hat es Zeit etwas wärmer   zu werden.....




Naja, 10:00 wäre mir schon lieber. Da zieh ich lieber ein/zwei Dinge mehr an und dann geht das schon.    Und mehr als drei Stunden muß ja bei dem Wetter eh nicht sein. Zwei Stündchen Stadtwald hatte ich mir vorgenommen. Will mir den Nachmittag frei halten für die Familie.

Mal schauen, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (27. November 2005)

Warum wart ihr nicht beim Weißwurstrennen? Ihr faulen Säcke!


----------



## steff-vw (27. November 2005)

Ich hab´s verpennt und der Stoepsl hat Mittag ne Vepflichtung.
Außerdem war unsere Tour a net schlecht. Ich war zumindest froh wieder daheim zu sein.
Müssen wir mal wieder öfter machen und das Wetter hat ja zum Glück auch gehalten. Hätt halt a weng wärmer sein können.  

Wie waren sie Würste und die Strecke?

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. November 2005)

ich war dort war spitze      

mehr dort zu lesen: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/phpbb_2_0_10/viewtopic.php?t=11788&highlight=


----------



## Artur (27. November 2005)

@steff-vw

Ich hab alle Teile im Bikemarkt!

Schau einfach mal nach links unter mein Bild!

<<<<<<<!!!


----------



## flocu (27. November 2005)

Ja, Weißwurstrennen wollt ich eigtl. scho hin, aber dann kam ich heut morgen erst um 6 vom Boot heim und habs dann doch lieber gelassen (-;

Damit viel für mich leider auch der Sonntagstreff flach, vielleicht nächstes Mal.


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. November 2005)

@Widu:
Ich bin im Großen und ganzen noch nicht ganz von der Grippe weg und Zeitlich war es auch eng. Aber habe die ganze Zeit an Euch gedacht!    Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder bei!   

@Flocu:
....und wieder bist Du auf der "Alten" wild klingelnd an uns vorbei "gedüst"!   

@Steff:
Geile Strecke... geile Tour... geiles Wetter... geile Verpflegungsstation!    Gerne wieder!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (28. November 2005)

Die Strecke war eine Mischung aus verschneiten und vereisten Wegen. Die Abfahrt durch den Wald, war dann auch noch etwas schlammig.

War ein echter Spaß!

Die Würste waren sehr lecker, nur das Hefe hätte ich mir sparen sollen... 

Die Stimmung war auch klasse. Ist schon toll, wenn man egal von wem,ständig angefeuert wird.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat wer am Donnerstag nach 18:30 Lust auf eine Runde Nightride, muß Freitag erst um acht aufstehen und habe etwas Zeit.   
(Hoffe nur meine Kassette kommt bis dahin)

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (28. November 2005)

Joah, Do 18:30 wär top
Dann simmer scho zu 4 glaub ich!


----------



## Widu (29. November 2005)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?

www.ride-dereisbaer.de

Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. November 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Joah, Do 18:30 wär top
> Dann simmer scho zu 4 glaub ich!



Was, vier? Wie kommt das denn? 
Ich arbeite "offiziell" bis 18:00 Uhr. Wenn ich mich beeile bin ich 17:45 Uhr zu Hause, also wenn nix passiert... 18:30 vor´m Colonatus?!   





			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr das schon gesehen?
> 
> www.ride-dereisbaer.de
> 
> Wenn es nicht regnet, bin ich dabei.



"Uuuaahhh" Werde morgen gleich den Schichtplan umbauen! Wenn´s net regnet...... ich bin dabei!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Widu (30. November 2005)

Aber die lange Strecke, oder?


Nicht schon wieder rumluschen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die lange Strecke, oder?
> 
> 
> Nicht schon wieder rumluschen.




Wie "wieder"?


----------



## Widu (1. Dezember 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Wie "wieder"?



Schau halt mal in den Spiegel!


----------



## Nummer5 (1. Dezember 2005)

Oh man!
Ich komm im Moment zu nix  
Arbeit ohne Ende, und der Geburtstag meiner Holden steht auch vor der Tür - von Weihnachten ganz zu schweigen.

Dann wurde ich freundlich darauf hingewiesen bei meiner Samstagstour in Hammelburg: "Ich solle doch mal lernen mein Hinterrad gerade einzubauen oder mir ein Auto zu kaufen wo ichs zum Transport nicht mehr ausbauen muss!"
Also am Auto und an meiner Einbaukunst lag es nicht, übelster Achter³. Ob ich den nochmal rausbekomme steht in den Sternen. Aber ich wollte ja sowieso einen neuen Laufradsatz 
Am WE wird es leider schon wieder nix mit der RSG da ich schon wieder in die Heimat muss...
Trozdem viel Spass und Warme Ohren   

Sebastian

PS: Gibs in WÜ irgendwo Osram IRC Hallos? Hab meine runtergeschmissen   Könnt mich in den Arsch beißen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Dezember 2005)

So, bin nun wieder warm.   

War eine geile Runde und Lob an den Führer!   

Also, dann bis demnächst......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (2. Dezember 2005)

Boah, koalt wars
Glaub wir sind zu schnell gfahrn fürn Winter. Nächstes Mal n weng langsamer und weniger schwitzen, dann macht uns ah so ne krass lange Abfahrt am Ende nix mehr (-;

Naja, nächstes Mal versuch ichs lieber mal mit Licht. Aus irgend nem dummen Grund warn halt 6V beim Ladegerät eingestellt statt 12. Drum hat mein Akku gleich aufgegeben..............

Aber hast mir ja gut heimgeleuchtet (-;


----------



## jsweet (2. Dezember 2005)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Gibs in WÜ irgendwo Osram IRC Hallos? Hab meine runtergeschmissen   Könnt mich in den Arsch beißen.



Die kannst du in der Heimat beim Eilingsfeld haben...


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

Wie schauts Montag oder Dienstag aus? Lust auf eine Runde? Abend/Nightride?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (4. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, kann weder Mo noch Di |-:
Do oder Fr n Nightride wär top für mich und Mi wollt ich nochmal mein Glück beim Brandt um 18h versuchen. Ab Mi solls Gott sei Dank auch wieder schneien und kälter werden, dieser sulzige Mist zur Zeit macht mich fertig.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Dezember 2005)

...komme Mi. - Fr. nicht vor 20:00 nach Hause.   

Dann werd ich mich am Dienstag wohl mal alleine quälen....

Falls doch noch wer Lust bekommt.... einfach melden! 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. Dezember 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nächstes Mal versuch ichs lieber mal mit Licht. Aus irgend nem dummen Grund warn halt 6V beim Ladegerät eingestellt statt 12. Drum hat mein Akku gleich aufgegeben..............


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallö zusammen.

Also war heute biken, ist nicht mehr so glatt!    Allerdings sah ich aus wie nach einer Fangopackung!   
Mein Bike hat allerding ein steifes Glied bekommen.    Da haben wir nicht mal ein weibliches Bike im Wald getroffen!   

Neue Kette!   
Naja, Glied rausgesägt und ein goldenes SRAM rein. Danach musste ich den Keller wischen.   

So, wie schaut´s denn Samstag auf ein Nightride aus, oder wieder am Sonntag um 10:00? Einfach mal melden...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (7. Dezember 2005)

Servus Stoepsl.

Also Sonntag kann ich nicht, wir fahren bekannte besuchen.
Samstag wollt ich schauen evtl. bei der RSG mitfahrn, aber ich muß mit m Schwiegervater das Gartenhaus blätten.   Und das kann dauern.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Dezember 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Stoepsl.
> 
> Also Sonntag kann ich nicht, wir fahren bekannte besuchen.
> Samstag wollt ich schauen evtl. bei der RSG mitfahrn, aber ich muß mit m Schwiegervater das Gartenhaus blätten.   Und das kann dauern.
> ...



RSG werd ich nicht schaffen, muß Vormittag nach Kulmbach, neue Servopumpe holen. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Dezember 2005)

So, wieder zu Hause. Nochmal wegen morgen, wenn jemand Lust haben sollte.... 10:00 ..... Colonatus!   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (10. Dezember 2005)

Servus Stoepsl.

Na dann wünsch ich Dir mal so gutes Wetter wie heute für deine Ausfahrt.   Leider kann ich nich mit.
Und außerdem dann auch noch viel Spaß beim Bike putzen  

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Dezember 2005)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Stoepsl.
> 
> Na dann wünsch ich Dir mal so gutes Wetter wie heute für deine Ausfahrt.  .....



Besser könnte es um diese Jahreszeit net sein! Der Boden ist trocken und hart, die Luft klar und die Sonne kitzelt an der Nase!   
Bin total fertig.....



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....Und außerdem dann auch noch viel Spaß beim Bike putzen
> 
> Gruß Steff



TROCKEN!   

Gruß, Stefan   

Nächste Woche Sonntag Nightride oder Montag? (Komme Sonntag aus der Nachtschicht)


----------



## flocu (16. Dezember 2005)

Leider kann ich net mit nightriden am So/Mo. Hab am Di so n Seminar und noch eine Menge vorzubereiten.......


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2005)

... jaja, wieder alleine.....


----------



## steff-vw (17. Dezember 2005)

Servus Jungs.

Ich war heut morgen von 10 bis 12 unterwegs mit dem Bike. War echt   .
Die Sonne schien und das Fahren im Schnee war a net schlecht. Nur die Traktion in den Kurven ist halt total beschissen. Da rutscht man über alle beide Räder. Fühlt sich nicht wirklich gut an.
Nightriden schaut bei mir a schlecht aus. Ich hab zwar ab jetzt Urlaub, aber wir wollen am Montag mal weg fahren.
Meine Lampe ist übrigens auch fertig. Einen Helmhalter hab ich a scho gebastelt und im Keller geht sie wie dei Pest. Ich muß sie mal in freier Wildbahn testen. Mal schauen wann sich dafür Zeit findet. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die IRC-Leuchte von Osram.

@nummer5
Wenn Du dir eine besorgst, sag mir mal bescheid.

Also Gute Fahrt und bis bald hoffentlich mal wieder.
Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (21. Dezember 2005)

Jmd. morgen oder übermorgen Bock aufn Nightride? Ab 18:30?
Jetzt gleich würd ich auch fahren --> smsen (-;

edit:
Juchui!
Der Steve hat sich meiner erbarmt und fährt mit.
Wenn sonst noch jmd. mit mag bitte um 20h in Randersacker am Main (Parkplatz) einfinden (-;
Der Kartoffelturm ruft und der Steinbruch da bei Lindelbach sowieso!


----------



## Nummer5 (21. Dezember 2005)

Servus,

So, mein Projekt ist so gut wie unter Dach und Fach, jetzt muss nur noch die GL den Vertrag unterschreiben.
Der olle Golf II meiner Holden habe ich auch grad noch gefixt, dank meiner Fahradlampe  - meine Maglite hat schlapp gemacht.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen das alle bestellten Geschenke von Post, DHL und Co. geliefert werden. Den Rest muss ich noch besorgen - dass wird eine Qual (

Ab 27ten habe ich eigentlich Urlaub bis 3-König - jiippeajej
Da muss ich einiges aufholen.



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> @nummer5
> Wenn Du dir eine besorgst, sag mir mal bescheid.


Wird gemacht, nach den Feiertagen werde ich mal meine Local Elektohändler besuchen in der Heimat besuchen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Dezember 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Jmd. morgen oder übermorgen Bock aufn Nightride? Ab 18:30?
> Jetzt gleich würd ich auch fahren --> smsen (-;
> .....



Morgen 18:30? Nightride?    Also wegen mir, ich wär dabei. Ist wohl die letzte Möglichkeit für mich dieses Jahr zu fahren.  

Arbeite allerdings bis 18:00, wird eng aber machbar..... Einfach melden wenn es klappt.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (21. Dezember 2005)

19h morgen geht natürlich ah, wär mir sogar lieber!

Super


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Dezember 2005)

....ja, und wieder vergessen: 0171/7111664


----------



## flocu (22. Dezember 2005)

also von mir aus geht 19h klar
colonatus, gell? (-;


----------



## flocu (22. Dezember 2005)

Hmpf, da hat er mich versetzt....

Wer isn eigtl. Weihnachten dabei?



> Hallo Biker,
> 
> am Samstag, 24.12., ist der Biketreff schon um 9.30 Uhr an der Talavera. Dort findet das alljährliche Weihnachtsradeln der RSG zum Erlabrunner Käppele statt.
> 
> ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Dezember 2005)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf, da hat er mich versetzt....
> 
> Wer isn eigtl. Weihnachten dabei?



...arbeiten.


----------



## flocu (23. Dezember 2005)

Weihnachten!?
Such Dir mal n andern Job, des is ja unmenschlich...


----------



## steff-vw (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs.

Ich wünsch Euch allen ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Laßt Euch reich beschenken, damit es wieder viele neue Teile ans Bike gibt   .

Vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal aufraffen, die nächsten zwei Wochen mal einen Nightride mirzufahren. Also posten nicht vergessen, dann kann ich mich ja mal anschließen.

Viel Spaß beim Feiern und Futtern noch.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider2222 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich komme auch aus Wü. Ich wollte mal euch so fragen aus welchen Stadtteile ihr so herkommt, ich bin vom Heuchelhof. Ich fahr mit meinem kumpel der auch das bulls comp 4.50 hat wie ich, touren oder ab und zu im wald rum. Jetzt im Winter nur bedingt aber wenn die Sonne mal wieder bisl mehr lächelt legen wir wieder los. Hat der Brand nicht im Sommer immer so touren angeboten, davon habe ich mal was gehört?


----------



## steff-vw (26. Dezember 2005)

Servus.

Die meisten kommen so Richtung Stadtmitte.
Die Brandtour findet auch im Winter statt und zwar Mittwochs um 18 Uhr beim Brand in der Zellerau.
Die RSG Würzburg (der Radsportclub) fährt momentan Samstag um 13 Uhr am Bikestore in der Sanderau los.
Und wir treffen uns vereinzelt immer mal. Im Sommer allerdings fast wöchentlich Sonntags. 
Wenn ihr also mal Lust habt, dann schaut hier öfter mal rein und postet. Wenn wir was zum Biken auusmachen, dann meistens hier.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (28. Dezember 2005)

meidet mal in nächster zeit den schellengraben (rottenbaurer grund - heuchelhof)
da gibts weng probleme mit hunden die aus nem grundstück ausbrechen können und biker beisen können (und auch tun wie bei mir  )


----------



## Rider2222 (29. Dezember 2005)

boah krass, ich habe heute im radio gehört das ein mtb´ler von nem hund stark gepissen wurde, und der hund sich dann verpisst hat, des warst jetzt aber net du oder? 

Ich habe noch ne frage, die speziel an die wü´ler gehen, wo fahrt ihr so rum in wü? habt ihr speziele strecken oder waldgebiete? wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal ein paar nennen würdet


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. Dezember 2005)

löööööl geil ne echt? glaub des müsste meine geschichte gewesen sein   *publicity* denk net das noch einer das glück hatte

jedenfalls: wir fahren eigentlich überall.. wo nen fleckchen wald ist da sind wir (oder mal nicht) 

ps: grad in der online-ausgabe der mainpost folgenden artikel ausgegraben der wohl morgen am freitag erscheint:

Hund fällt über Radler her


Würzburg (wolf) Böse Überraschung für einen Mountainbike-Fahrer, der am Mittwochabend gegen 19 Uhr zum Heuchelhof radeln wollte. Er kam vom Rottenbaurer Grund und wollte über den Schellengraben den Berg hinauf, als ihn dort ein mittelgroßer, nicht näher beschriebener Hund überfiel und in die linke Wade biss. Die Polizeiinspektion Würzburg West hat die Ermittlungen aufgenommen und bittet unter Tel. (09 31) 4 57-15 30 um Hinweise.


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich war heute auch eine Runde drehen. Söhnchen hat von uns ein Bike bekommen und wir "mussten" es natürlich gleich testen.  
Schneefahren im Stadtwald......  

Rider2222: ...einfach mal mit ranhängen!  

Gruß, Stefan  

PS. Wollte Fotos anhängen, aber irgendwie hat man den Speicherplatz verkleinert, muss wohl erst mal verkleinern.


----------



## flocu (30. Dezember 2005)

Das mit dem Hundebiss war schon krass. Unvermittelt bellt es hektisch aus dem Dunkeln links hinter uns. Das Bellen wird sehr schnell lauter. Obwohl ich sicher bin, daß uns ein Zaun von den Hunden trennt kann ich nicht leugnen, daß ich das Tempo panikartig erhöht habe. Kurz danach schreit Stefan hinter mir kurz auf. Nur Sekunden später ist das Gebell verstummt, die beiden Hunde sind genauso plötzlich in der Nacht verschwunden, wie sie erschienen sind. Ich selbst hab sie nicht einmal gesehen. Wäre nicht die blutende Wunde an Stefans Wade, ich hätte nicht geglaubt, was da soeben geschehen ist.
Ein wahres Hundeüberfallkommando war das...

Die 2 Stunden Warten auf Polizei, Sanka, etc. danach waren echt unangenehm, hab scho lang nimmer so sehr gefroren.

@Rider:
Ich hab ne Trailkarte von Wü als Overlay für z.B. Top50 (.ovl). Wenn Du das Programm oder ein Ähnliches hast kann ich dir die mal schicken. Zu erklären is das doof, da müssteste scho mit einem von uns, bei der RSG am Samstag um 13h oder beim Brand am Mi um 18h mitfahrn.


----------



## Widu (30. Dezember 2005)

Stand sogar heute Morgen in unserer Provinzzeitung. Gute Besserung!


----------



## gerald_elber (30. Dezember 2005)

Maaahlzeit!!

Schon was vom Winter MTB-Marathon in Kitzingen gehört? Unter http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de könnt Ihr mehr erfahren. Bin selbst am überlegen, ob ich mitfahre...
Zumindest mit den Hunden dürfte es keine Probleme geben...  ;-))

Guten Rutsch ins Neue!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leondad (30. Dezember 2005)

hallo,
das mit der trailkarte von Wü hort sich ja interessant an, hab zwar in meinem direkten umkreis (rottenbauer/Reichenberg) schon einige gefunden, aber ohne suchen wärs noch besser. Bin diesem Samstag beim RSG-Treff mit dabei, gäbs ne möglichkeit die karte/das Programm zu bekommen?
gruß Ottmar


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Dezember 2005)

gerald_elber schrieb:
			
		

> Maaahlzeit!!
> 
> Schon was vom Winter MTB-Marathon in Kitzingen gehört? Unter http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de könnt Ihr mehr erfahren. Bin selbst am überlegen, ob ich mitfahre...
> Zumindest mit den Hunden dürfte es keine Probleme geben...  ;-))
> ...



Bin dabei!


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Heute...07:25... Berliner Kreisel... wieder fand ein Rahmen den Weg in die ewigen Jagdgründe.  

Mein Schatz wurde von so einem wilden Autofahrer abgeschossen.   Nun liegt sie hier, beide Knie dick verbunden, eine Woche gelben Urlaubszettel.
Will mich zu diesem Thema nicht weiter äußern, nur tut sie mir irgendwie richtig Leid.

Allerdings sucht sie schon kräftig nach einem neuen Rahmen, also sooo schlimm kann es nicht sein!  

Gruß, Stefan  

PS.: O-Ton: "Nie mehr ohne Helm, auch nicht beim Weg auf Arbeit!" Recht hat sie!


----------



## Dignita (3. Januar 2006)

Gute Besserung an deinen "Schatz"! Und eine rasche Genesung.



ciao
dignita


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Januar 2006)

Dignita schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung an deinen "Schatz"! Und eine rasche Genesung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!   Da spricht ein "Ortskundiger", aber schön das Du auch mal wieder vorbei schaust. 
Bist vor einiger Zeit mal an mir vorbei gefahren... 

Ihr geht´s schon wieder recht gut, hüpft wieder rum wie ein "Reh". Jetzt schauen wir nach einem Rahmen. Sie hat einen in Flip-Flop-Lackierung gefunden!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Widu (4. Januar 2006)

Was ist denn eine "filp-Flop"-Lackierung?

Leuchtet das Rad in einer anderen Farbe, wenn es am Boden liegt, damit man behaupten kann, "ich war es nicht!"? (Wenn es so etwas gibt, hätte ich es nämlich auch gerne.)

Frohes neues Jahr!


Und der Eisbär ruft. Ihr seid auf der langen Strecke, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dignita (4. Januar 2006)

@votecstoepsl

Hi. 
Als du mich auf dem Rad gesehen hast, war das einer der wenigen Fahrten von mir im Jahr 2005. Ich hatte mit den "Restbeständen an Verletzungen des Unfalls '04" noch einige Probleme. 

In diesen Tagen noch bin ich dabei meinen Rädern ein kleines bisschen an Werkstattservice zu geben. Eines bekommt die Bremsanlage gelüftet und neues Federgabelöl. Das andere wird einfach vom Straßendreck befreit, und auf eventuelle Schäden beäugt. 

Vielleicht gelingt es mir in vier Monaten in eine für eure Geschwindigkeit abgestimmte Form zu kommen.  
Zumindest in die Nähe einer solchen Form.


ciao 
dignita


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Januar 2006)

@ Widu, guckst Du hier:







@ all andere:

Wer fährt nun Kitzingen mit? Würde sogar evtl. noch Mitfahrplatz anbieten. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Widu (5. Januar 2006)

Aha... ich bin entsetzt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Aha... ich bin entsetzt.



Es geht um den Rahmen für Schatzi, nicht für mich! Ich würde mich damit auch nicht.... naja, wenn, dann nur zum Nightride in den Wald!


----------



## Widu (6. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um den Rahmen für Schatzi, nicht für mich! Ich würde mich damit auch nicht.... naja, wenn, dann nur zum Nightride in den Wald!




Jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt. Hatte schon irgendwie Angst um Dich. 

Wir sehen uns beim Eisbären.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. Januar 2006)

eisbär war ganz nett wenngleich die km und hm angaben wohl nicht so hinhauten
hm warn bei mir nur ca 1100hm und
km waren bei mir ca 100 km

ansonsten nette veranstaltung, essen war gut (vorallem auf der winzerhütte die kartoffeln (warn des net ein klitzekleines bisschen zu viele? , der dipp dazu war super, die gulaschsuppe sehr scharf (im verhältnis)), strecke war ab der 2. bis zur 3. verpflegung mal gut wenngleich dort auch viele befestigte wege dabei waren
vom start vorallem bis zur 1. und dann auch zur 2. station war seeeeeeeeeeeeehr viel befestigtes dabei (da war die schlammabfahrt mal ne gute abwechslung, kurz vor volkach die); vor der winzerhütte war auch wieder viel strasse und danach eh; vorallem der radweg dann von marktbreit nach kt  hätte man sicher eleganter lösen können
dafür wenns wetter wirklich mies gewesen wäre wär es so immerhin die bessere lösung gewesen
am schwanberg hätte man sicher auf trails wie den keltenweg zurückgreifen können; das forstautobahn hoch - runter war zwar mal gut (im gegensatz zur str.) aber nervte dann auch minimal (vorallem da paar meter daneben super trails sind

die ellenlange werbung auf die net so arg viele auch gehört haben vorm start (90km) war weng arg langwierig und nervte dann schon nachdem 10 min lang firmen genannt wurden (klar muss sein aber die leute dann so lange noch in der kälte stehn lassen  )
das haben dann (vor allem optisch die weinprinzessinnen wieder wett gemacht      )


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Die Runde heute war echt nicht so der Bringer, aber wären 30cm Schnee gelegen wären Singletrails auch unfahrbar. Das Wetter ist in dieser Zeit zu unberechenbar.

Also haben wir es als Familienrunde gesehen. Allerdings forderten die nicht artgerechten Wege viel Tribut an Mensch und Material.

Fahrer/in #1: Luftprobleme
Fahrer/in #2: Schwinge defekt
Fahrer/in #3: Dämpfer verabschiedet
Fahrer/in #4: Knieprobleme

...wir sind so softe Wege nicht gewohnt!   So viele Probleme hatten wir bei keinem anderen Rennen!!! 


So, nächstes Wochenende jemand Lust auf eine Runde?  

Gruß, Stefan  


PS.: Trotzdem großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Die Veranstaltung war meiner Meinung nach gut durchorganisiert. Schönes Drumherum. ....was die Strecke angeht, man kann es nicht allen Recht machen.


----------



## AndySaui (8. Januar 2006)

PROST NEUJAHR!

ja ich weiß, etwas spät......
wollte mich hier mal offiziell aus der Winterlethargie zurück melden. Was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Hundebisse (Hoffentlich wars kein Werwolf *Schenkelklopfer*), Rahmenbrüche etc.?
Bin gerade fett in der Prüfungsvorbereitung aber gerade da muss man sich ja immer um Bewegungsausgleich kümmern  , deshalb hier mal folgende Ankündigung:
Versuch jetzt jeden Morgen spätestens ab neun zu radeln, aber max 90 min, damit ich dann danach entspannt am SChreibtisch sitzen kann, also falls sonstige Frühaufsteher/Schichtarbeiter (Stefan?) das gleiche Problem haben, gerne bei mir melden. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja dann auch, mal wirklich so früh aufzustehen  

Grüßchen
Andy
PS: Montag klappt bei mir natürlich gleich nicht, aber Di, Mi, Fr


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Januar 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Grüßchen
> Andy
> PS: Montag klappt bei mir natürlich gleich nicht, aber Di, Mi, Fr



..... 

Morgens um neun bin ich entweder auf Arbeit, gerade in´s Bett oder habe frei. Aber ich melde mich falls ich unerwarteter weise frei habe.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (8. Januar 2006)

@andy:
welcome back!
Ab nächster Woche könnte das bei mir klappen morgens, gern auch ma mitm RR.
Ich sag Bescheid, wenn ichs genauer weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (8. Januar 2006)

hi,

bin auch mal wieder da, nach ner kleinen ewigkeit  

bin auch beim eisbär mitgefahren, war ganz nett, das essen war zwar nicht schlecht nur hätte es mir besser gefallen im ziel was zu bekommen.
die wege waren angenehm zu fahren, aber was ich nicht begreifen konnte warum es so unmengen von technischen defekten gab gerissene ketten unendliche schlauchplatzer, und das bei so ner ausfahrt, komisch komisch.

meine kumpels und ich waren von solchen defekten verschont


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2006)

Hy Spice.

Im Ziel gab es doch Fett- und Käsebrote, Red Bull und heißen Tee. Finde das war schon in Ordnung.
Und das mit den tech. Defekten, vor allen den Plattfüßen, hat mich auch gewundert. Aber meins kam wie immer gut durch.  

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Widu (9. Januar 2006)

Mein Hinterrad hat es auch erwischt. Anscheinend haben sich alle speichen gelockert. Das Ding ist schwammiger als ein eingeweichter Toast!

@ votec Hättet ruhig länger im schwimmbad bleiben können.


----------



## AndySaui (9. Januar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @andy:
> gern auch ma mitm RR.



Woha, RR aber erst ab plus 5 sonst bist n Eiszapfen, aber dann saugern.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Hinterrad hat es auch erwischt.  ....



Hm, scheint eine mysteriöse Gegend zu sein. Erdstrahlen oder so?  



			
				Widu schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @ votec Hättet ruhig länger im schwimmbad bleiben können.



Wieso, warst noch soooo lange unterwegs oder wolltest mein tollen Body....... äh, Handtuch sehen?  

Ach, und mein Auftraggeber hat doch gekniffen, wollte sich die Blamage nicht geben!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## hotspice (9. Januar 2006)

hi stefan,
du warst doch mit katja und denen von der rsg unterwegs? oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Januar 2006)

hotspice schrieb:
			
		

> hi stefan,
> du warst doch mit katja und denen von der rsg unterwegs? oder täusche ich mich?



Wir hatten Kontakt, wirklich unterwegs nicht. Steffen hat sich defektbedingt zurückfallen lassen müssen und kam dann mit einigen RSG´lern im Ziel an.

Wink....


----------



## steff-vw (10. Januar 2006)

Moin.

Ich hab mich nach meinem Defekt bei der Katja und Co angehängt. Die sind bei mir geblieben und haben geholfen. Typisch RSG-like. War echt  

Danach hat sich diese Gruppe erst nach der Verpflegung getrennt, da wir noch jemandem geholfen hatten und die Katja scho vorgefahren ist. Ihr war kalt.

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, das ich im Ziel auch etwas futter vermisst hab. Gab irgendwie nur noch Tee. 

Bei mir hat sich die Schraube von der Schwinge hinten gelöst. Natürlich die Seite, wo die Kettenräder sind. 
Hab das Gestern ma repariert und mein kleines Kettenblatt "frisiert". Jetz kann ich die Schraube auch unterwegs rep. ohne die Kurbel abzuziehen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Widu (10. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, warst noch soooo lange unterwegs oder wolltest mein tollen Body....... äh, Handtuch sehen?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß, Stefan




Naja im Gegensatz zu Dir, bin ich schließlich auch die etwas längere Strecke gefahren...(Natürlich auch mit dem kleinen Verfahrerle)

Und Dein toller Body im Badehöschen würde mich mit Sicherheit in Verzücken setzen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich Dir nur pesrönlich ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen und Dich ollen Biker ein wenig verspotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Januar 2006)

.....muß morgen mal wieder WUDU üben!


----------



## AndySaui (11. Januar 2006)

Wudu.....?..................


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Januar 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Wudu.....?..................



Ja.... genau sowas!


----------



## Widu (11. Januar 2006)

Wudu...?


Deswegen fühle ich mich heute also so grätig.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

war auch beim Eisbären auf der 90er Runde.
Ein paar Bilder gibt es hier: http://ride-dereisbaer.de/html/eisbar_2006.html


----------



## SteveLorenzios (13. Januar 2006)

gestern wars der genialste nightride ever
streckentechnisch sicher top-bar aber der rest war     
der flo wird sicher noch ganz poetisch werden und seinen senf abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Januar 2006)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> gestern wars der genialste nightride ever
> streckentechnisch sicher top-bar aber der rest war
> der flo wird sicher noch ganz poetisch werden und seinen senf abgeben



  ...will auch mal wieder.


----------



## flocu (14. Januar 2006)

Fürs Poesie Album hab ich heut nix. Sehr schön fand ichs aber auch. Bei Vollmond im Neuschnee über Feld, Wald und Wiese hat schon was. Für die perfekte Atmosphäre hat nur noch das obligatorische Wolfsheulen am Horizont gefehlt.

Wen seh ich heut bei der RSG?


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Januar 2006)

So, planung für die 24h in München steht!  

Jetzt wären noch Plätze frei für die 24h in Duisburg am 12./13.08.06. 
Es steht in erster Linie der Spaß an der Strecke im Vordergrund gepaart mit einem Schuß Ehrgeiz.  
Wenn jemand von Euch interesse hat, einfach melden. 
INFO: http://www.24h-duisburg.de/

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## flocu (18. Januar 2006)

Hm, um was gehts denn?
Also auf 8er Team hab ich eigtl. keine Lust. 
Auf alles andere aber scho!


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, um was gehts denn?
> Also auf 8er Team hab ich eigtl. keine Lust.
> Auf alles andere aber scho!



Ja das wissen wir ja noch nicht.  

Aber kannst Dich ja gern einfach mal mit reinklicken!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (21. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wären noch Plätze frei für die 24h in Duisburg am 12./13.08.06.



  Ich hab den falschen Job........


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Januar 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab den falschen Job........



Das ist doch mein Satz!


----------



## flocu (22. Januar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch mein Satz!



(-;


----------



## AndySaui (22. Januar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> (-;



Was gibt`s n da zu lache, du STUDENT!...........


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Januar 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt`s n da zu lache, du STUDENT!...........



dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (24. Januar 2006)

Servus Mädels.

Ich hab gestern mal die Eigenbau-Funzel (ala Nbg-Workshop) ausprobiert. Auch wenn es nur zum einkaufen war, aber  
Da hat man nix mehr von der Billigfunzel am Fahrrad gesehen. 

Allerdings läßt mein Training momentan zu wünschen übrig. Ich fahr kaum (entweder zu kalt oder nass). Und den Rotz krieg ich auch nicht ordentlich aus dem Gesicht. Des dauert jetzt scho einige Wochen. 

Hoffentlich wird es bald mal wieder etwas milder damit ich mich wieder aufraffen kann was zu tun. Du Waage sagt auch scho: "BEWEG DICH DU FETTES SCHWEIN" 

So long. Vielleicht kann ich morgen Mittag nach der Arbeit mal n Stündchen fahren. Die Frauen sind unterweg und Vati hat Freizeit. 

Bis bald mal wieder. 
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (24. Januar 2006)

Juchui
Der Steff lebt noch (-;

Haste am Do Lust aufn Nightride? Gilt natürlich auch für alle Anderen.

Ich hoff ich bin bis dahin nimmer erkältet, aber wenn doch isses mir auch egal...


----------



## SteveLorenzios (24. Januar 2006)

i hoff i hab mal wieder zeit 

ich nehmse mir einfach und fertig


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Januar 2006)

Ja, die Probleme des Winters.   Bekomme die Kränk auch nicht recht los. Aber ich schleiche mich schon immer mal für ein bis zwei Stündchen, zwischen zwei Terminen, wech. Ist allerdings immer recht spontan drum kaum Zeit zum verabreden.  

Nightride, immer gern. ......nur hab ich Nachtschicht.  

Habe Mo/Die frei, falls sich was ergibt...... 

Gruß an alle, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (27. Januar 2006)

Servus.

Sorry hab Do nicht geschafft. Ich war Mittwoch Mittag mal unterwegs so 1 1/2 Stunden. War super Wetter. 

Mir geht´s mit m biken so wie n Stöpsl. Geht meißt nur kurzfristig und dann so max. 2 Stunden. Da bleibt einfach keine Zeit noch lang über Wü zu fahren. Da fahr ich meißt gleich ein Stück Marathon-Strecke bis üben Berg.
Aber hoffentlich wird´s Wetter wieder besser und wärmer. Dann können wir wieder mal die Sonntags-Ausflüge starten.

Bis denn.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (31. Januar 2006)

Na ihr!
Hat ma wieder wer Zeit/Lust? Ich bin endlich nimmer erkältet und würd das gern ausnutzen (-;

@Andi:
Wasn aus deinem früh um 9 Plan geworden?


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Januar 2006)

Hab noch bis Montag früh Nachtschicht. Aber wer früh gegen 06:00 will... gerne!   Werde aber wohl eher in´s Studio gehen.

Nächsten dienstag evtl.?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## AndySaui (1. Februar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Andi:
> Wasn aus deinem früh um 9 Plan geworden?


......... .............................




Hab am 15 Februar Prüfung, danach fang ich richtig ordentlich wieder an, im Moment bin ich mehr im Schwimmbad, aber falls jemand Lust hat n bissl mit plantschen zu gehen (Adami), kann sich gerne melden!


----------



## steff-vw (1. Februar 2006)

Na Mädels, es haben wohl einige Angst vor der Kälte und gehen lieber planschen oder im Warmen treten 

Ne mal im Ernst. Bei so nem Scheiß-Trüben-Wetter macht biken auch nicht wirklich Spaß. Ich war heut auf meiner Standardrunde (Rottensorf-Theilheim-Lindelbach-Randsacker-Gerbrunn-Rottendorf) unterwegs. Gestartet bin ich bei -3Grad und Suppe. Auf dem Gieshügel hab ich dann keine 50m Sicht gehabt. 
Aber in Randeracker kam die Sonne raus. Und Zuhause in Rottendorf wieder nur Suppe. 

Nächste Woche wird´s bei mir a nix. Hab Spätschicht und früh frier ich mir keinen ab. Die nächsten 2 Wochenenden sind auch scho verplant. 

Aber Euch wünsch ich viel Spaß. Der Vorteil an dem Wetter ist ja, das das Bike nicht so dreckig wird und ich nich viel putzen muß.  

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Februar 2006)

*So, noch einmal der Aufruf an alle. Wir suchen noch einen Mitfahrer im Vierertem für die 42h in Duisburg! Schaut mal hier. Interessenten und Anmeldungen dann bitte hier.*

*Grüße, traut Euch, Stefan *


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Februar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> *So, noch einmal der Aufruf an alle. Wir suchen noch einen Mitfahrer im Vierertem für die 42h in Duisburg! Schaut mal hier. Interessenten und Anmeldungen dann bitte hier.*
> 
> *Grüße, traut Euch, Stefan *



Traut sich keiner ran?  

Gruß, Stefan  


..... bin krank!


----------



## Widu (13. Februar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ..... bin krank!



Das wusste ich schon lange. Aber Selbsterkenntnis soll ja der erste Schrit auf dem langen Wege zur Besserung sein. 




Wann machen wir denn mal die Taubertal-(tor)tour?

Ich denke, dass die kommenden 14 Tage sich anbieten würden.(Natürlich nur, wenn das Stoeps genesen  ) Vorschläge? Interesse?


----------



## flocu (15. Februar 2006)

Taubertal klingt ja sehr interessant!


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Taubertal klingt ja sehr interessant!



....klingen schon!


----------



## Widu (15. Februar 2006)

Dann halt nicht. *schulterzuck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halt nicht. *schulterzuck*



Bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden und kämpfe momentan mit der Kretze!
Was habt Ihr/Du Ecuh/Dir denn vorgestellt?


----------



## Widu (15. Februar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden und kämpfe momentan mit der Kretze!
> Was habt Ihr/Du Ecuh/Dir denn vorgestellt?




Naja Treffen  bei mir und dann ein paar Stündle radeln. Also nichts besonderes. Halt hier und nicht in Wü.


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Treffen  bei mir und dann ein paar Stündle radeln. Also nichts besonderes. Halt hier und nicht in Wü.



Definiere "hier"!


----------



## Widu (16. Februar 2006)

Tauberbischofsheim.


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2006)

wann?


----------



## Widu (16. Februar 2006)

Diesen Samstag? (Uhrzeit egal... nicht zu spät, damit man ein bisschen rumrollen kann?)


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Samstag? (Uhrzeit egal... nicht zu spät, damit man ein bisschen rumrollen kann?)



Ja doll....hab noch gelben Urlaubszettel!


----------



## Widu (17. Februar 2006)

Die Gegend läuft uns nicht davon. Warten wir halt, bis der gelbe Urlaubszettel ungültig wird.


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gegend läuft uns nicht davon. Warten wir halt, bis der gelbe Urlaubszettel ungültig wird.



Det klingt jut!


----------



## Widu (17. Februar 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Det klingt jut!



Habe halt ne angenehme Stimme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndySaui (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo?
wir rutschen hier bedrohlich weit nach unten ab, macht mir langsam sorgen........wie schauts denn so aus bei euch, demnächst solls wieder wärmer werden? Wir könnten natürlich auch unsere Rollen nebeneinanderstellen und dabei nen film schaun...........?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Februar 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo?
> wir rutschen hier bedrohlich weit nach unten ab, macht mir langsam sorgen........wie schauts denn so aus bei euch, demnächst solls wieder wärmer werden? Wir könnten natürlich auch unsere Rollen nebeneinanderstellen und dabei nen film schaun...........?
> Gruß
> Andy



Ja, genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, allerdings konnte ich echt noch net, der Druck auf der Stirn war noch bedrohlich.

Heute Abend werd ich mal in´s Studio gehen und langsam wieder anfangen... Ansonsten..... Hab nächste Woche Dienstag frei, könnten da gern wieder biken gehen!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2006)

So, heute Abend wieder eine Runde auf dem Trainer.....


----------



## flocu (28. Februar 2006)

********, ich kann nächste Woche Di net, da simmer skifahrn.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> ********, ich kann nächste Woche Di net, da simmer skifahrn.



Wer macht den sowas?

Aber bin auch jeden zweiten Tag im McFit....   Heute "raste" ich neben einem von der RSG her!  

Hoffe es trifft sich doch bald mal wieder jemand auf eine richitge Runde.


----------



## steff-vw (1. März 2006)

Servus.

Flocu und ich haben uns am Samstag bei der RSG mal wieder getroffen. Sonst geht ja wirklich net viel zusammen. Leider entscheidet sich des bei mir auch immer nur kurzfristig und dann max 2 Stunden.
Hoffentlich wird´s bald wieder warm und länger hell, das wir wieder unsere Sonntagstouren fahren können.

Viel Spaß auf der Rolle. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (1. März 2006)

Servus,

Das mit dem Wetter...
Hab gedacht heute beginnt der Frühling - nix ist gewesen, statt dessen 10cm Neuschnee hier im "Norden", ganz zu schweigen von der Rhön  

Letzt bin auch wieder mal bei der RSG gewesen, aber dieses WE klappt es vorraussichtlich wieder nicht, "AlpenX Gruppentraining" ist angesagt.
Eigentlich wollten wir das erste mal dieses Jahr mit dem Bike auf den Kreutzberg aber bei dem Schnee...
Wenn wir allerdings Sonntags fahren bin ich bei der RSG wieder dabei.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. März 2006)

...ich warte auf den Tag an dem ich wieder mal Samstag oder Sonntag frei habe.


----------



## Moffa (3. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich mal kurz hier vorstellen.
Wohne schon immer in Würzburg, habe aber erst jetzt beschlossen ein drecktaugliches Zweirad ohne Motor zur Freizeitgestaltung zu nutzen. Bin lange Enduro gefahren und musste feststellen, dass meine Endurostrecken um Wü nich fahrradtauglich sind ... alles viel zu schnell oder zu krass oder mitm Rad langweilig.

Zu mir: Ich komme auf dem Rad schon ganz gut zurecht, aber bin momentan ein konditionelles Wrack. Also wenn ihr mal nen Schlusslicht (auf jeden Fall berauf  ) braucht ... ich bin für jeden Spass zu haben. 

Ansonsten hätte ich noch ne Frage:
Wo kann man denn rund um Wü am dollsten biken ? Ich war hier draussen (Kürnach - Estenfeld - Rottendorf usw.) schon unterwegs, aber da gibts net so viel. TOP50 hab ich sowieso schon, aber das ist ja nur ne schwache Hilfe. Ich wäre für jeden Tip dankbar ...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (3. März 2006)

Na dann erstmal ein herzliches Hallöle.

In der Flachlandgegend um Kürnach kannste nur Fahrradweg fahren. Hab ich auch öfters gemacht.
Wenn Du allerdings etwas mehr berg und weniger Asphalt haben willst, dann mußt scho erst a Stück fahren. Richtung Randersacker Ochsenfurt auf beiden Mainseiten ist interessant, oder aber Stadtwald Richtung Reichenberg oder Richtung Erlabrunn - Vhh auf beiden Mainseiten.
Einige fahren auch bei der RSG mit. Da ist dann immer einer der Führt und Du  mußt nich unbedingt Mitglied sein, das Du mit kannst.

Ansonsten treffen wir uns im Sommer meißtens Sonntags zu ner Runde (so 3-4 Stunden). Momentan ehr alles spontan.

Es wär interessant, ob Du mehr Bergauf, Bergab, gemütliche Touren oder Rasen willst. Bei uns geht es sehr gemischt, aber nie zu arg zu. Klinck Dich einfach mal ein.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (3. März 2006)

Hi Moffa und willkommen im Forum!
Auch für nicht motorisierte Vehikel gibts um Wü herum genug Spielplätze. Wenn Du TOP50 für Bayern Nord hast hätte ich da n Overlay, daß Dir erstma weiterhelfen sollte, check ma deine privaten messis.
Bei Kürnach ist aber echt tote Hose |-:

Wenns ma nimmer jeden Tag schneit als würd die Welt untergehn könn mer gern mal fahren.

Über deine Enduro-Strecken müss mer uns ma unterhalten (-;


----------



## Moffa (3. März 2006)

Erst mal Danke für die Tips und das Overlay  

Wie schon geschrieben bin ich konditionell momentan ne Null. Mich interresiert hauptsächlich alles, was tricky, eng, schnell (berab) und technisch lustig ist. Auch ein wenig hüpfen könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, allerdings habe ich da nur Erfahrungen vom Mopped und übe lieber erst noch mal geradeaus fahren. Bergetappen gewinnen und gaaaaanz lange irgendwo gaaaaanz weit hin fahren sind bei mir momentan sowieso nicht drin und ist auch nicht so mein Ding. Lieber kurz und derbe ... ich fall sowieso nach 10 Minuten vom Rad . Ich bin halt Anfänger. 

Wenn des weisse Zeug draussen weg ist würde ich gerne mal das eine oder andere Ründchen drehen ...

Grüsse
Moffa


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. März 2006)

Auch mal schnell "Hallo Moffa" sag..... wir sehen uns!


----------



## flocu (4. März 2006)

Kanns sein, daß heut kei RSG war?
Oder wars echt die 1 Minute, die ich zu spät war?

)-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. März 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Kanns sein, daß heut kei RSG war?
> Oder wars echt die 1 Minute, die ich zu spät war?
> 
> )-:



Ich war arbeiten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackblade (11. März 2006)

moin die herrn
ich merk mir den fred auchmal. fahr normaler weise RR mitm RSG aber ab und zu muss auch mal das MTB herhalten  ma guckn ob ich irgendwann mal zu eucj dazustosse


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. März 2006)

Blackblade schrieb:
			
		

> moin die herrn
> ich merk mir den fred auchmal. fahr normaler weise RR mitm RSG aber ab und zu muss auch mal das MTB herhalten  ma guckn ob ich irgendwann mal zu eucj dazustosse



Jo, dann mach das mal. Ich hoffe nur innig das der Schnee mal langsam sich wieder verzieht. Der Wald matscht ja nun schon über. Bis dahin.... Studio.


----------



## Nummer5 (13. März 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, dann mach das mal. Ich hoffe nur innig das der Schnee mal langsam sich wieder verzieht. Der Wald matscht ja nun schon über. Bis dahin.... Studio.


Ah, alles Weicheier 

Ich bin am Samstag wieder mal mit der RSG - naja, die RSG ist ein Ein-Mann-Verein gewesen, der Rest hat sich lieber im warmen was über Ernährung verzählen lassen als zu biken  - unterweg gewesen.
3,5h Richtung Kitzingen.
Ich sag nur Schlamm, Schnee und Eis 
Bis zum Knie eine dicke Kruste aus Dreck.
Leider hat mein Bike leicht gelitten, zwei Speiche gebrochen und eine verbogen.  
Aber ich wollte ja eh nen neuen LR-Satz 
Geil ist trozdem gewesen


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. März 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Aber ich wollte ja eh nen neuen LR-Satz
> Geil ist trozdem gewesen



...und was machst mit dem alten?


----------



## Nummer5 (13. März 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was machst mit dem alten?


Mal schaun was der Fachmann dazu sagt...und dann richten lasse wenn man ihn noch gebrauchen kann.
Sind noch die guten alten Coda-Naben (von Hügi, also Made in Germany  )
Leider mit 4-Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme 
Und was ich als neues möchte weiß ich auch noch nicht, leicht und haltbar und günstig natürlich.


----------



## fisch999 (15. März 2006)

Hi,

jemand Lust auf ein bissl CC im Steinbachtal + Umgebung?
Cool wäre es, wenn man eine Truppe zum regelmäßigen Fahren finden/ sich anschließen könnte! Als Definition "Regelmäßig" könnte ich mir aller 2-3 Tage a 1,5-3h zwecks Kondi+Fahrtechnik bolzen für den Sommer vorstellen. Niveau sollte dem des sportlichen Hobbyfahrers entsprechen, gerne aber auch Zugpferde allias Lance Armstrong des Waldes erwünscht zum ständigen motivierten "Hintendranhängen"!!! Wer Lust und Zeit, bitte mal melden, könnte lustig werden...

Optimistische Grüße an die BikerSzene WÜ, Fisch


----------



## AndySaui (15. März 2006)

fisch999 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> jemand Lust auf ein bissl CC im Steinbachtal + Umgebung?
> Cool wäre es, wenn man eine Truppe zum regelmäßigen Fahren finden/ sich anschließen könnte! Als Definition "Regelmäßig" könnte ich mir aller 2-3 Tage a 1,5-3h zwecks Kondi+Fahrtechnik bolzen für den Sommer vorstellen. Niveau sollte dem des sportlichen Hobbyfahrers entsprechen, gerne aber auch Zugpferde allias Lance Armstrong des Waldes erwünscht zum ständigen motivierten "Hintendranhängen"!!! Wer Lust und Zeit, bitte mal melden, könnte lustig werden...
> ...



Hey dat wär echt ma ne idee, vielleicht klappts ja  
Bin erst ma ne woche in der Toskana zum rennradeln, wenn ich zurück bin, dann bin ich euer lance  

Ciao
Andy


----------



## flocu (15. März 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich zurück bin, dann bin ich euer lance



hihi

2-3 Mal die Woche klingt sehr gut, jetzt muss es nur noch Sommer werden...


----------



## fisch999 (15. März 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> hihi
> 
> 2-3 Mal die Woche klingt sehr gut, jetzt muss es nur noch Sommer werden...




Warum erst auf den Sommer warten... 
War eben eine Runde unterwegs (Steinbachtal hoch Richtung Kist, rüber Richtung Reichenberg und dann wieder zurück ins Steinbachtal= ca. 25km, Dauer 2h). Die Waldautobahnen sind teilweise a bissl eisfrei, habe sogar einen befahrbaren Singletrail kurz vor Kist gefunden...HURRA! Nur bei den Abfahrten hat es mich ab und wann ein wenig geschüttelt, da es stellenweise immernoch komplett vereist ist. Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht! Werde diesen Freitag wieder eine Runde angehen, plane von 14.00-17.00Uhr. Bei Lust und Laune einfachmal melden.

Schöne Woche noch, Fisch


----------



## fisch999 (15. März 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Hey dat wär echt ma ne idee, vielleicht klappts ja
> Bin erst ma ne woche in der Toskana zum rennradeln, wenn ich zurück bin, dann bin ich euer lance
> 
> Ciao
> Andy




Toscana zum Rennradtraining??? Sollte es mal klappen mit einer gemeinsamen Tour, worauf ich mich schon jetzt freue, nimm bitte ein Spiel oder Radio zum Zeitverteib mit, während Du an jedem Anstieg auf mich wartest 

Oder Handicaplösung, eine 15kg Handel in Deinem Rucksack wäre doch auch eine  lustige Sache, jedenfalls für den Rest der Gruppe... 

Nein im Ernst, könnte ein netter Ansporn sein, sich an Deinem Hinterrad festzusaugen, wenn überhaupt möglich!

Viel Spass in der Toskana!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (15. März 2006)

Fr 14h, is gebongt!


----------



## steff-vw (16. März 2006)

Hey, endlich geht mal wieder was im Forum.
Schön das Ihr Euch alle schon so hart vorbereitet. Dann habt ihr viel Zeit, bis ich den Berg hoch komm. 

2-3mal die Woche ist bei mir leider Zeittechnisch nicht möglich, aber ich werd mich wohl dann und wann mal wieder anschliessen. Aber die Studenten haben ja bekanntlichermaßen öfter Zeit. 

Na dann ma viel Spaß am Freitag.
Vielleicht bis bald mal wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## fisch999 (16. März 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Fr 14h, is gebongt!



Freude pur, endlich einen Verrückten gefunden, der bei dem Wetter biken geht! Dachte schon ich werde immer alleine im Wald sein, bis das Thermometer mal über 20°C anzeigt... 

Flocu, 14.00Uhr Vier-Röhren-Brunnen vor dem Rathaus?!



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> 2-3mal die Woche ist bei mir leider Zeittechnisch nicht möglich, aber ich werd mich wohl dann und wann mal wieder anschliessen. Aber die Studenten haben ja bekanntlichermaßen öfter Zeit.



Steff, net trauig sein, bin aber fertiger Ingenieur+4Jahre bereits im Job, Studentenzeit leider vorbei....
Das Zauberwort heißt halbes Jahr Erziehungszeit für unseren kleinen Teufel, damit meine Freundin (endlich  ) Ihr Gesangsstudium fertig bekommt.


----------



## Nummer5 (16. März 2006)

> 14.00Uhr


Verdamtes Studentenpack    

Ich komm nicht mal dazu mein HR endlich zum Doc zu bringen, weil die immer um 18Uhr schon dicht machen.
Wenn das heut nix wird muss ich am Sa. mit meiner Stadtschlampe und 26er Kassette fahren, das wird nicht lustig


----------



## flocu (16. März 2006)

4 Röhrenbrunnen könn mer mach
Bis morgen dann


----------



## AndySaui (16. März 2006)

Stöööööööööhn! Noch drei Seiten Hausarbeit eintippen, dann gehts endlich los.....

Ach, Mann hats schon schwer.........


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. März 2006)

Vierröhren... was geht den jetzt ab? Wird nun rebelliert? Was ist mit dem Colonatus? 

Also 2 - 3 mal die Woche ist doch geil, mache ich übrigens schon! Nur hängt es bei mir auch an der Zeit. Immer wenn ich fahr hat keiner Zeit oder ich bin eben nur im Studio "spinnen".

Zum Freitag... siehe oben... bin um die Uhrzeit auf der Autobahn. Aber wenn man die Touren nach 19:00 machen könnte...  

Ok, ok,.... Freitag nicht, aber werde mich auch so oft wie möglich ranhängen!  

Gruß, wink, Stefan

...cool das wieder mal mehr als ein Post in drei Tagen entsteht!


----------



## fisch999 (16. März 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> 4 Röhrenbrunnen könn mer mach
> Bis morgen dann



Sorry Flocu, muss Dir leider für morgen absagen...  

War gerade beim Bike-Doctor, um meinen Umwerfer richten zu lassen, welcher wohl gestern zu viel Bodenkontakt hatte. War wohl ein bissl zu optimistisch, das er es wieder hinbekommt; naja jedenfalls ist da nichts mehr zumachen, muss ein neuer her. Bis Dienstag soll aber alles erledigt sein (gleich noch neue Kette+Ritzel bestellt), plane demzufolge nächste Ausfahrt am Dienstag späten Nachmittag oder Mittwoch!

Wenn fester Zeitpunkt bekannt, stelle ich Ihn hierein.

Bikeloser Fisch...


----------



## flocu (16. März 2006)

)-:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (17. März 2006)

Servus.

Ich war heut Vormittag mal ein bischen unterwegs.So 3 Stunden .
In der Sonne war es sehr angenehm.
Ich hatte mir beim Bikestore das Vorführ-Epic geliehen und bin mal ne Stunde im Stadtwald gefahren. Alles gefrohren oder verdammt Matschig. 
Aber das Epich geht wie die Feuerwehr. Da kommt mein Slayer nicht ganz mit. Naja, die 3 Kilo übergewicht merkt man halt doch schon!! Aber bergab hat das Slayer klar die Nase vorn. 
Für unsere Breitengrade ist allerdings das Epic die bessere Alternative. Leicht, wendig und spurtstark! Hat echt voll Spaß gemacht. Wenn da nur nicht die Sache mit dem vielen Geld wär 

Also viel Spaß beim Biken am Wo-ende. Ich hab leider keine Zeit. Aber ich sehne mich nach den Tagen, an denen wir wieder gemeinsam die Gegend unsicher machen können!!


So long.
Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. März 2006)

Ja jetzt haut aber einer auf die Kacke!   Aber hast schon recht. Zum Probefahren hab ich leider zu selten Zeit, aber ich geh mal bei Porsche vorbei!  

Ich werde gleich mit Junior eine Runde drehen... wohin wissen wir noch net...  

Wenn noch wer spontan Lust hat... 0171/7111664


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. März 2006)

Als erstes mal "Hallo" an den SMS-schreiber!  

So, Junior hat mich wieder gequält. Reichenberg... Sternenwarte... Festung... 
Aber er war auch kaputt!  






















Aber immer noch entweder Eis-matsch-schnee-zeugs oder Schlamm!  

Wie schaut´s bei Euch am nächsten Samstag aus? Muß zwar einen Umzug fahren, aber will mir eigentlich schon etwas Zeit nehmen....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. März 2006)

so ists richtig, weniger angst als der alte chefe 



			
				votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

>



bei uns ist auch noch scheissviel schnee und eissssssss aufn wegen.


----------



## flocu (18. März 2006)

RSG Treff heut war üüüübel.
Waren nur zu 6t und nur krasse Leute. Bin an jedem Anstieg mind. auf Puls 170 gekommen und kam trotzdem net hinterher. Wir mussten dann 3 Gruppen à 2 Leute machen, weil die sich vorne so gelangweilt haben. ******** ********...
Also, wer trainiert mit mir?

Hoffentlich bringt des RSG Trainingslager über Ostern was...


P.S.
Auf der Sonnenseite vom Main gibts keine Probleme mit Schnee oder Eis, M-Weg war heut super fahrbar bis auf eine Schlammpassage auf Höhe Erlabrunn.

P.P.S.
Nächste Woche is nomma Sa 13h Biketreff, danach wieder Mi 18h


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. März 2006)

Nächsten Samstag 13:00..... Ich werde versuchen es um diese Zeit zu schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (19. März 2006)

Servus.

Ich kann nächsten Samstag net. Hab Bereitschaft. Aber Euch viel Spaß.

Grüßle Steff


----------



## AndySaui (22. März 2006)

au verdammte kacke ist das steil hier................ 
Hier kommt man bei fuenfzig Kilometer auf locker 700 hm mit tendenz nach oben und mit meinen fetten ritzeln auf dem rennrad hat das echt richtig ordentlich rein, bin fast nur im wiegetritt oder krubel so um die 60 umdrehungen im sitzen. 
Na, zumindest brauch ich dann bei euch keine zusaetzlichen gewichte mehr mit mir rumschleppen, bei denn fetten beinen die ich dann hab  
Machts ma gut, vielleicht geht ja am we was, hab gehoert der fruehling soll auch in wue eingekehrt sein.
Tschuessi
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. März 2006)

Samstag.... RSG?


----------



## flocu (24. März 2006)

Ich leider net. Bin nochn letztes Mal Skifahrn diese Saison. Mi bin ich dann am Start...


----------



## Nummer5 (24. März 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leider net. Bin nochn letztes Mal Skifahrn diese Saison. Mi bin ich dann am Start...


Ich muss arbeiten  
Mitwoch bin ich dabei - 18:00 Uhr oder?


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. März 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss arbeiten
> Mitwoch bin ich dabei - 18:00 Uhr oder?



Mittwoch... ich muss arbeiten...


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. März 2006)

So, Feierabendrunde überstanden...

Allerdings an der selben Stelle wie vor wenigen Wochen ein Snakebite. Ich sollte nicht mehr an der Löwenbrücke entlang fahren!


----------



## fisch999 (28. März 2006)

So, Bike frisch vom Doktor sowie ich selber aus Dresden. Hatte gestern abend noch schnell mir eine Route gebastelt; Attachements für Nachfahrer sind uploaded. Brauchte ca. 3h (+1/4h Fütterungspause in Kist), habe primär wegen Konditraining+Wetter die Waldautobahnen gewählt. Wenn man aber mal von denen abseits fuhr, wurde es teilweise sehr schlammig+morastig, hat viel Fun gemacht!!! Fazit: Kondition von mir komplett im Ar...., Sofortmaßnahme meinerseits: Kippen weggeschmissen..... Mal schauen wie lange...


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. März 2006)

Ja lustig, wie schauts bei Euch Samstag Nachmittag aus?  
Wenn´s Wetter passt?


----------



## steff-vw (29. März 2006)

Da hat sich einer ja richtig Mühe gegeben, mit der Karte. 
Würd a mal gern wieder fahren. Vormittag ist voll des scheiß Wetter und Nachmittag scheint die Sonne. Wär ja net so schlecht, aber ich hab Spätschicht. 
Und dann hab ich Vormittags mal keine Zeit zum fahren, dann regnet es a nett. Aber ..
Der Frühling kommt bestimmt.  

Samstag muß ich leider passen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder. Vielleicht nächste Woche RSG, wenn´s net regnet. Ich hab´s mir fest vorgenommen.

Gruß Steff = Stefan nix Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fisch999 (29. März 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat sich einer ja richtig Mühe gegeben, mit der Karte.



Na hier mal keine Kritik an meiner Orientierungshilfe, der Stadtwald ist ja schließlich nicht jedermanns "Wohnzimmer", analog den Radjunkies von der RSG!

Muss aber noch die Angaben meiner reinen Fahrtzeit korrigieren, 3h abzüglich Karte lesen+"Wo ist der richtige Weg-Suche" nach Verfahren+An/Abfahrt Steinbachtal+Bike aus Morast bergen waren es ca. 2,15h. Immer noch fett lang für 33km auf der Waldautobahn aber ich nehm das mal als Ansporn für regelmäßiges Fahren!


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder. Vielleicht nächste Woche RSG, wenn´s net regnet. Ich hab´s mir fest vorgenommen.
> 
> .....



Muß arbeiten....  ....bis 20:00


----------



## AndySaui (30. März 2006)

Servus, meine Gastherme ist defekt, hab bis Montag kein warmes Wasser, d.h. leider auch bis Montag auch nicht radeln. Geh momentan immer zu Freunden um dort zu duschen, aber ich glaube die reißen mir den Kopf ab, wenn ich nach ner ordentlichen MTB-Schlamm-Tour vor deren Haustüre auftauche........
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Nummer5 (31. März 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, meine Gastherme ist defekt, hab bis Montag kein warmes Wasser, d.h. leider auch bis Montag auch nicht radeln. Geh momentan immer zu Freunden um dort zu duschen, aber ich glaube die reißen mir den Kopf ab, wenn ich nach ner ordentlichen MTB-Schlamm-Tour vor deren Haustüre auftauche........
> Gruß
> Andy


Schlamm ohne Ende... 
Bin bei der RSG am Mittwoch leicht im Nabentiefen Schlamm stecken geblieben und mit einem Bein musste ich absteigen  
Da es bei uns im Mietshaus keine Schlauchanschluss gibt muss das Bike und ich mich immer erst in den Keller und dann in die Wohnung schleichen. So wie ich bin ab in die Wanne zum entkleiden. Danach kann man gleich ein Schlammbad nehmen soviel Dreck wie man im Moment mit nach Hause bringt - manche Zahlen für ne Fangopackung viel Geld 

Ab nächster Woche geht es hoffentlich wieder etwas ruhger auf der Arbeit zu, dann hab ich auch wieder mehr Zeit zum biken.


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. März 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... So wie ich bin ab in die Wanne zum entkleiden. Danach kann man gleich ein Schlammbad nehmen soviel Dreck wie man im Moment mit nach Hause bringt - manche Zahlen für ne Fangopackung viel Geld
> ......



....wenn die Frau nur net immer motzen würde!


----------



## flocu (1. April 2006)

Ja, das war ne üble Schlammschlacht am Mi...
Das beste dran ist, daß ich 2 Tage vorher das erste mal seit ca. nem Jahr mein Bike geputzt hab, so Frühjahrsputz mäßig. Jetzt schauts schlimmer aus als vorher und mir ist die Sinnlosigkeit von solchen Putzaktionen klarer denn je...

Ich verweise dezent auf meine Signatur


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. April 2006)

....allerdings war ich heute mit dem Dreck vom Samstag auf Tour und es funzte so gut wie nix. Bekam nicht mal den kleinsten Gang rein bevor ich den Dreck rauspopelte!


----------



## fisch999 (2. April 2006)

War heute mal wieder unterwegs, Würzburg - Karlstadt auf dem linken Badewannenradweg am Main entlang und rückwärts auf dem Höhenwanderweg auf der anderen Mainseite. Hinwärts stand das Wasser teilweise Nabenhoch, das gab mehrere recht frische Vollbäder für die Füße. Rückwärts auf dem Höhenwanderweg (Markierung blaues M auf weißen Hintergrund) recht schlammig, aber sehr angenehm zu fahren. Der Höhenwanderweg überrascht mit einigen netten Trials, vor allem nach der Ortsdurchfahrt Retzbach in Richtung WÜ, wow. Jener hatte es mir beim Hochfahren/Schieben (leider uphill, wenn Du Mainhochwärts fährst) dermaßen angetan, das ich Ihn gleich mal Mainabwärts bis zur kleinen Kapelle runter düsen musste,  GEIL; nur das notwendig gewordene 2'mal hochstrampeln/schieben war nervig!!! Kurz danach hatte ich irgendwie die Markierungen verfehlt, kein blaues M mehr zu sehen, dafür aber irgendwann das Ortsschild Güntersleben, anstatt Veithöchsheim. Umweg von 5-7km schätze ich mal, bei Gegenwind und kurzen Regenschauern nicht wirklich lustig. Ersterer war teilweise so stark, das ich bei Abfahrten nicht nur voll strampeln musste, ab und wann musste ich sogar auf das vordere mittlere Kettenblatt, um noch irgenwie vorwärts zu kommen. Nach Netto-Fahrzeit von insgesamt 3 3/4h war ich wirklich im Arsch heute, glaubt mir, hat aber tierisch Spass gemacht!!! Fazit: Nächstes mal fahre ich den Höhenwanderweg Mainabwärts, da hier einfach die besseren Downhill-Trials auf einen warten!

PS: Flocu, kann es sein, das Du mir heute entgegen fuhrst in Zellingen (oder wars doch Himmelstadt), silbernes Bike, weißes Trikot in Richtung Wü? Hatte mal Deine geuploadeten Fotos betrachtet und dachte kurz, Dich oder einer Deiner Kumpels heute wiedererkannt zu haben...


----------



## steff-vw (2. April 2006)

Servus.

M-Weg von Vhh nach Retzbach macht wirklich Spaß!! 
Wenn Du auf der anderen Mainseite noch über es Erlabrunner Käpelle gefahren wärst, wär Dir das grinsen wahrscheinlich gar net mehr aus dem Gesicht zu kriegen. 

Müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal wieder machen, so wie bei der Tour mit den Nürnbergern. War echt top. Aber dafür steht erst ma noch a bisl Training auf m Plan!

Aber ich war am Samstag auch 3 Stunden von Rottendorf über Sommerhausen nach Ochsenfurt und zurück unterwegs. Training, Jungs; ich sach nur training....

Grüßle Steff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (3. April 2006)

fisch999 schrieb:
			
		

> ......PS: Flocu, kann es sein, das Du mir heute entgegen fuhrst in Zellingen (oder wars doch Himmelstadt),.....



Macht er öfters! Er kennt beim Biken keinen mehr!  

...und das nächste mal alle zusammen!  

Ich habe am 09./10. und am 21. frei, um mal eine Planung in den Raum zu werfen!


----------



## flocu (3. April 2006)

@Fisch:
Ich hab n Alibi, war gestern bei meinen Eltern in der Rhön (-;
Der Downhill zur Kapelle lohnt sich scho allein wegen dem Panorama, aber auch zwischen Erlabrunn und VHH gibts nochn paar schöne Trails, leider nach deinem Verfahrer. Ich denke Du bist nach dem Don-Bosco Weg die Bundesstraße nach Güntersleben abgefahrn, statt rechts zu der Scheune einzubiegen oder evt. haste ja schon vorher den Feldweg verpasst, nachdem es da durch die Senke ging. 
In der anderen Richtung gibts echt schöne Downhills, aber die sind teilweise nicht mitm M ausgeschildert (einmal mit nem blauen Punkt nachm Don-Bosco Weg und einmal gar net nach so ner Treppe im Wald). Können wir gern mal fahren, aber nur noch bis Fr, dann bin ich erstma außer Landes.

@steff:
Wärste mal lieber übern Sonnenstuhl gfahrn am Sa, da hätt mer uns bestimmt wieder zufällig getroffen (-;

@stoepsl:
Bin leider beides Mal net da.


----------



## flocu (3. April 2006)

> Hallo liebe Vereinsmitglieder,
> 
> fÃ¼r unser Trainingslager in Italien haben kurzfristig einige Teilnehmer abgesagt.
> 
> ...



Andy, wÃ¤r das was?


----------



## fisch999 (3. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Fisch:
> Ich hab n Alibi, war gestern bei meinen Eltern in der Rhön (-;
> Der Downhill zur Kapelle lohnt sich scho allein wegen dem Panorama, aber auch zwischen Erlabrunn und VHH gibts nochn paar schöne Trails, leider nach deinem Verfahrer. Ich denke Du bist nach dem Don-Bosco Weg die Bundesstraße nach Güntersleben abgefahrn, statt rechts zu der Scheune einzubiegen oder evt. haste ja schon vorher den Feldweg verpasst, nachdem es da durch die Senke ging.
> In der anderen Richtung gibts echt schöne Downhills, aber die sind teilweise nicht mitm M ausgeschildert (einmal mit nem blauen Punkt nachm Don-Bosco Weg und einmal gar net nach so ner Treppe im Wald). Können wir gern mal fahren, aber nur noch bis Fr, dann bin ich erstma außer Landes.



Muss ehrlich gestehen, das ich mir beim Verfahren keinerlei Schuld bewusst bin, irgenwann ging es aus dem Wald raus auf so einen Schotterweg, dann elendich lange auf Feldwegen, teilweise asphaltiert, jedoch immer noch mit dem goldenen.. ähhh blauen M gekennzeichnet, bis es halt nicht mehr da war... Dein Angebot des gemeinsamen Fahrens nehm ich gerne an, jedoch sieht es bei mir diese Woche sehr eng aus. Ich könnte mich vielleicht am Donnerstag so zwischen 10-15Uhr freimachen, entscheidet sich aber erst morgen. Interesse?

Allgemein: Die Strecke scheint hier jeder zu kennen, habe auch die Beschreibung von Votec-S. im Strecken-Forum (Abkürzung Steinbruch) gelesen. Hat sich eigentlich einer schon die Mühe gemacht, mal alle Streckentipps mit sämtlichen unmarkierten Trials zu Papier zu bringen, Top50 hier als Stichwort genannt. Wenn nicht wäre das doch mal eine Idee, oder!? So könnte jeder ambitionierte Biker (vorallem die Ortsunkundigen wie meine Person... ;-) ) dies mal nachfahren bzw. noch eigene Streckenanregungen geben, würde bestimmt eine ziemliche geile CC-Strecke rauskommen. Als Ziel könnte man die Marathondistanz ansetzen (ca.70-100km) mit min. 1600-???? Höhenmetern. Wäre eine ideale Trainingsstrecke als Kontrollreferenz des eigenen Leistungsstand bzw. zum lustigen Vergleich mit den anderen Forumteilnehmern zum Check+Ansporn. Wäre cool. Aber wie gesagt, nur eine Idee....


----------



## flocu (4. April 2006)

Das am Do klingt sehr gut, lockere 2 Stündli halt.
Was Top50 angeht kannste dir ja mal meine Trailkarte anschauen unter 
http://home.arcor.de/flocu/floc-05-11-15.ovl
Aber vom M-Weg ist da noch net alles drin, ich brauch dringend n Geko 201 GPS (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2006)

Jaja.... 70-100km.... GPS.... ihr habt schon recht! ...Studenten!   Übrigens leuchtet ab und zu die ESP-Lampe an meinem BIKE!  

Spaß bei Seite, ich hoffe einfach nur das es mit dem Biken schnell mal wieder klappt.   10.04? 

So, muss wieder auf Arbeit.....

Gruß, Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (4. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Was Top50 angeht kannste dir ja mal meine Trailkarte anschauen unter http://home.arcor.de/flocu/floc-05-11-15.ovl
> Aber vom M-Weg ist da noch net alles drin, ich brauch dringend n Geko 201 GPS (-;


Hallo Flocu, kannst Du mal deine Karte als ASCII-Overlay-Datei speicher. Ich würde sie gerne mal in GoogleEarth inportieren.


> Es muss unbedingt beachtet werden, dass im Top50 Viewer beim Speichern des Overlays der Dateityp ASCII Overlay-Datei ausgewählt wird, da NH-Top50Trans keine binäre Formate verarbeiten kann.


DANKE!

Ich bin auch schon stark am überlegen was ich nun mache.
Mein Tacho mit Puls ist im Eimer, wenn er nicht mehr reparabel ist muss was neues her. Der Garmin ForeRunner 301 sticht mir da ins Auge.


----------



## flocu (4. April 2006)

Ich glaub da kommste besser hin wenn Du Dir die 14â¬ Pulsuhr holst, die es ab Do bei Aldi gibt und dazu n Geko/Foretrex. Der Forerunner is irgendwie kastriert, wenn ich mich net tÃ¤usche, hab leider vergessen was das war.

Das Ascii Overlay gibts hier: http://home.arcor.de/flocu/floc-05-11-15-ascii.ovl
Wenn Google Earth wie Bayern 3D nur einen Track verarbeiten kann wird das sehr lustig ausschauen und gleichermaÃen unbrauchbar sein...


----------



## Nummer5 (4. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Google Earth wie Bayern 3D nur einen Track verarbeiten kann wird das sehr lustig ausschauen und gleichermaßen unbrauchbar sein...









			
				flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub da kommste besser hin wenn Du Dir die 14 Pulsuhr holst, die es ab Do bei Aldi gibt und dazu n Geko/Foretrex. Der Forerunner is irgendwie kastriert, wenn ich mich net täusche, hab leider vergessen was das war.


Der Forerunner kann nicht navigieren - über Umwege geht es allerdings schon, ist aber mehr eine Notlösung. Man kann ihn auch nicht als GPS-Maus benutzen, z.B. an einen PDA. Dafür hat das Ding halt noch Puls. Ist halt ehr ein HAC mit GPS-Aufzeichnung.
Wenn man wirklich mit einem GPS Routen/Tracks (was was ist im GPS-Latein habe ich noch nicht wirklich verstanden)  nachfahren will brauchts sowieso was größeres mit ordentlich Speicher für das Kartenmaterial.


----------



## flocu (4. April 2006)

Ah cool, das mit Google Earth funzt sogar einigermaßen. Aber richtig was sehen tut man ja leider net |-:

Also imho ist die Kartendarstellung purer Luxus. Um nen Track nachzufahren braucht man nur die virtuelle Karte eines Geko/Etrax/Foretrex. Und wenn man sich absolut net sicher ist kann man immer noch in der Papierkarte nachschauen, die ja eh dabei sein sollte. Kein Grund das vierfache auszugeben für n GPS mit Farbkartendarstellung und passendem Kartenmaterial.


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2006)

Ja, alles ganz lustig, aber hat wer Bock heute noch eine Runde zu drehen? So gegen 19:00


----------



## steff-vw (5. April 2006)

@Stoepsl

Wärst mal lieber deine Tour bei mir vorbei gefahren. Dann hätt´st dei Zeuch mitnehm könn.

Gruß Steff 

P.S.: Heut RSG? Wenn´s net regnete bin ich da.


----------



## Nummer5 (5. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Heut RSG? Wenn´s net regnete bin ich da.


Sehe ich auch so. Hätte zwar noch ne Besprechung um 19:30, aber irgendwie habe ich keinen Bock  

Zu deinen 520er Pedale, sind da die Cleats auch dabei?
Wenn ja, kannst Du sie gleich heute Abend mitbringen.


----------



## fisch999 (5. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Das am Do klingt sehr gut, lockere 2 Stündli halt.



Wie schaut's Flocu, morgen gegen 11.00Uhr am Vierröhrenbrunnen oder bei Bedarf neutraler Treffpunkt Deiner Wahl, damit es nicht wieder Mecker gibt vom Votecstoepsl  ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> @Stoepsl
> 
> Wärst mal lieber deine Tour bei mir vorbei gefahren. Dann hätt´st dei Zeuch mitnehm könn.
> ......



Shice, recht hast! Bist morgen Abend zu Hause?


----------



## steff-vw (5. April 2006)

Servus.

@Stoepsl
Morgen Abend bin ich zu hause. so bis viertel 10. Hab eigentlich vor morgen Nachmittag noch ne Runde Richtung Heidingsfeld zu drehen, da ich beim Neubert n Gutschein holen muß. Meld dich einfach mal per SMS wenn Du Zeit hast. Vielleicht bin ich ja dann bis dahin scho daheim.

@Flocu
EY, ich hätt da noch ne wenig gebrauchte XT-Kette im Keller liegen. 
Als hättest Du ne Vorahnung heut gehabt. Bist hoffentlich besser nach hause gekommen, wie der Typ mit dem Rahmenbruch. Den haben wir auf dem Weg zurück aufgelesen und noch ein Stück bis nach Eibelstadt mitgenommen.
Also kopf hoch und Kette ran.

@Nummer 5
Soll ich Dir die Pedale nächste Woche mitbringen oder kommst mal bei mir vorbei, oder man trifft sich vielleicht mal vorher.

@all
evtl. am Samstag Mittag ne Runde??
Der Zwerg kommt zur Oma. Ich muß nur noch den Wachhund(Frauchen) ablenken.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (6. April 2006)

Ja ******** wars. 2 Kettenrisse in 2 Tagen... Und ich weiÃ halt echt net worans liegt....
Meine Kette kann ich hoffentlich noch verwenden, war ja die erste Ausfahrt damit. 

@Nummer5:
Eggbeater fÃ¼r 50â¬ (-;
http://www.actionsports.de/Crank-Brothers-Eggbeater-C-Pedale::8263.html?XTCsid=f48a04553f8f80cb1bcc66395503f2cb


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. April 2006)

Ja Shic die Wand an, und ich hab schon zwei paar Egg Beater hier liegen. Für den Preis muss man sie doch aber kaufen!

Samstag? Arbeiten! Ich kann nur am Sonntag, aber suche immer noch Mitfahrer!


----------



## flocu (6. April 2006)

@Fisch:
Ich wär scho gern mitgefahren aber mein Rad is leider außer Gefecht erstma...


----------



## fisch999 (6. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Fisch:
> Ich wär scho gern mitgefahren aber mein Rad is leider außer Gefecht erstma...



Da steht es ja jetzt im internen Duell 1:1 was die kaputten Bikes betrifft. Ich merk schon, der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweitrad; ROTWILD RCC1.2 ich komme.... .  Schade, vielleicht das nächste mal. 

@alle: noch 0h:58min zum Start, also wenn noch jemand sich kurzfristig freimachen kann, auf gehts. Geplant ist Wü-Vhh und dann auf M-Weg nach Karlsstadt, diesmal hoffentlich ohne Verfahrer. Rückwärts versuche ich mal über das Erlabrunner Käppele zu kommen, mal schauen.


----------



## fisch999 (6. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ******** wars. 2 Kettenrisse in 2 Tagen... Und ich weiß halt echt net worans liegt....



Vielleicht kleine Gedankenhilfe von mir: Hab mal in irgendeiner Fachzeitschrift gelesen, das die häufigste Ursache von Kettenrissen die zu starke Trittbelastung beim Schalten von 2-3 Blättern in einem Schaltvorgang sei bzw. eine stetige Scherspannung der Kette bei falsch eingestellter Schaltung (Extremfehler, welchen man aber durch ständiges Schleifen hört). Das erstere Problem hatte/hab ich auch ab und wann, vorallem beim Uphill, wenn ich unter sehr hohem Zug auf die größeren Ritzel schalte und dabei versuche, durchgängig voll zu treten. Dabei merk ich, wie die Kette kurz am verklemmen ist (ein höherer Kraftaufwand gegen den Stillstand ist bemerkbar + einem hörbaren lauten Knacken). Dabei treten extrem hohe Scherkräfte an den Klemmbolzen auf, was zu einer Ermüdung, im worstcase zum Bruch führt. Als Maschinenbau-Ingenieur komplett nachvollziehbar, seitdem nehme ich den Zug kurzzeitig raus und ermögliche ein sauberes und schonendes Schalten bzw. schalt die Ritzel nacheinander mit kurzen Verzögerungen hoch, auf gut Deutsch, seit 4 Jahren kein Kettenriss mehr. Vielleicht nicht die Allerweltslösung, maybe es hilft Dir Dein Problem zu verstehen.


----------



## fisch999 (6. April 2006)

So, hab heute mal wieder den M-Weg probiert, diesmal jedoch von VHH nach Karlstadt. Tja was soll ich Euch sagen, wo Ihr doch diese Trialorgie wahrscheinlich jede Woche einmal durchknallt, ziemlich das beste, was ich in Würzburg+Umgebung gefahren bin. Am Don Bosco-Weg bin ich vom M-Weg runter und den mit einem blauen Punkt geschilderten Weg bis zur Ortsmitte Thüngersheim gefolgt (Ober-Trialorgie Teil2, Dank an Flocu für den Tipp!!). Dann von Thüngersheim den ausgeschilderten Weg zum Grillplatz wieder hoch (durch die Weinberge) kam ich direkt wieder auf den M-Weg, ziemlich genau an der Stelle, wo jener wieder links in den Wald eintaucht Richtung Retzbach, perfekt. Denk mal Rest ist bekannt, Trialorgien ohne Ende bis Karlstadt  !!! Zurück nach Futterpause auf den Mainradweg immer am Anschlag, obwohl die Oberschenkel bereits die weiße Fahne schwenkten.... Reine Fahrzeit ca. 3:45min, also 2h mehr als Ihr Radjunkies...  aber da steh ich drüber  . Ab welcher Fahrzeit von mir ist eigentlich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Euch über die Strecke drin, ohne das Ihr Euch langweilt?


----------



## steff-vw (6. April 2006)

Servus.

Ich hab so des Gefühl das wir noch a bisl trainieren müssen, um mit Dir ne Runde zu fahren 

Ich war heut mal wieder alleine Richtung Heidingsfeld Winterhausen unterwegs. Ich bin über Gerbrunn auf dem Kamm nach Randersacker gefahren und hab natürlich das Käppele mit den Stufen nicht auslassen können. 
Unten war ne Meute Arbeiter vom Ort, die die Straße gemacht haben. Die ham vielleicht blöd geglötzt, als da einer mit nem Bike angeschrotet gekommen is. 

Weiter gings Hetzfeld Richtung Heuchelhof - Rottenbauer - Winterhausen. Auf der Abfahrt nach Winterhausen hab ich mir dann hinten nen Platten eingefangen. So weit noch nix ungewöhnliches, es Wetter hat gepaßt (ich hab mir n sonniges Plätzchen ausgesucht und gleichzeitig ne Zwangspause gemacht.
Ich also den Ersatzschlauch raus, ausgerollt und EIN LOCH! ****.
Naja auch nich weiter schlimm, hol halt das Flickzeug raus (hab mir die selbstklebe Flicken vom Walmart mitgenommen). Alles gut geklappt, Werkzeug wieder eingeräumt, Bike rumgedreht. VORNE PLATT!! :kotz: 
Das selbe Spiel also nochmal von Vorn.  

Letztendlich bin ich dann doch noch nach hause gekommen. Aus ner geplanten 2 Stunden Tour wurden dann irgendwie 3,25. 

@all
Vielleicht klappt´s ja mal am Wo-Ende mit ner gemeinsamen Tour. Ich muß nur noch n bisl Freizeit bei meiner Chefin raus handeln.
Wann hättet Ihr den Zeit??

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (7. April 2006)

@Fisch:
Ja krass, da haste auch allein alles gefunden (-;

Also der 2. Kettenriss mag durch zu hohe Belastung beim Schalten entstanden sein, das weiß ich net so genau. Aber ich schätze eher es liegt an den Folgen des 1. Kettenrisses. Da hat sich sicher was am Schaltwerk verbogen bei den Kräften, die da aufgetreten sind. Schaut auch krumm aus.
Der 1. Kettenriss lag übrigens daran, daß das obere Schaltröllchen nen kaputten Zahn hatte. Mittendrin beim Aufstieg zum Stein machts dann plötzlich ratsch...
Ich bestell jetzt mal n neues Schaltwerk+Schaltauge, sowas möcht ich nie wieder erleben.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Samstag? Arbeiten! Ich kann nur am Sonntag, aber suche immer noch Mitfahrer!



@ Steff: 
Davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (8. April 2006)

Servus.

Also ich hab mich entscheiden wegen dem Wetter heut zu fahren.
Start 12.30 Uhr am Collonatius zum Erlabrunner Käppele.
Wer mit will bitte mal per sms melden: 0170/8633938.
Ansonsten fahr ich nämlich nicht über die Stadt sondern über die Steinburg.

@Stoepsl
Sorry, morgen wird dann leider nix.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (8. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Start 12.30 Uhr am Collonatius zum Erlabrunner Käppele.


Wünsche Dir viel spass!
Ich gehe mit meiner Holden heute erst mal shoppen da wir heute beide mal frei haben.
Schau mir auch mal den neuen Bikeladen an => http://www.inwhite.de/


----------



## Nummer5 (8. April 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mir auch mal den neuen Bikeladen an => http://www.inwhite.de/


Gähn - nicht viel zu sehen


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. April 2006)

....also morgen keiner Zeit?


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

Werde nach dem Frühstück eine 60km Tour nach Wertheim und zurück machen. Start ca. in einer Stunde (~09:00)

Wenn noch wer mit will....... SMS 0171/7111664


----------



## Widu (9. April 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Werde nach dem Frühstück eine 60km Tour nach Wertheim und zurück machen. Start ca. in einer Stunde (~09:00)
> 
> Wenn noch wer mit will....... SMS 0171/7111664



Von Wü aus?


Das nenne ich mal eine optimistische Streckenlängenschätzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (9. April 2006)

Servus.

Der Stoepsl kennt den Weg und weil er auch am Wochenende nur an Arbeit denkt, fährt er da sogar Sonntags mal hin. 

Die Käppele Tour gestern war eigentlich ganz schö. Zumindest des Wetter war  . Leider viele Holzfäll arbeiten und die Singletrails Richtung Käpelle hast alle 10m absteigen und tragen dürfen. 
Schade das keiner mitgefahren ist. 
Vielleicht klappt´s ja doch bald mal wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Von Wü aus?
> 
> 
> Das nenne ich mal eine optimistische Streckenlängenschätzung!



Ja, ganz genau! Fahre die Strecke doch jeden Tag!   Widuaner! Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum du auf die selbe Strecke immer schneller bist als ich. Deine selbe Strecke ist nicht die selbe Strecke als wenn ich sie fahre! 
30km sind 30.000 m sind 3.000.000 cm sind 30.000.000 mm! Das solltes auch mit einem Lineal hinbekommen!  

@Steff:

Habe nun sieben Tage am Stück geschafft, 84 Stunden, und heute ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag. Ergo Streß pur. Kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wieviel kranke Leute Sonntags einkaufen gehen müssen! Das muss ich mir net geben. Allerdings mal vorbei radeln und grinsen......  

So, wartet mal einen Moment, gleich kommt der nächste Post!


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

So Kinder. Ein kleines Angebot. Allerdings begrenzte Plätze!  

Mehrtagestour auf dem Ochsenkopf! Mal schauen!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fisch999 (9. April 2006)

Gestern zwecks Tempohärte mal Wü-Ochsenfurt (Ortseingang)-Wü in 54min auf Mainradweg geknüppelt, beim Überholen der holden Rennradgemeinschaften gab es jedesmal erstaunte Gesichter, das Sie ein MTB mit Normalwaldbereifung überholt...


----------



## Widu (9. April 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ganz genau! Fahre die Strecke doch jeden Tag!   Widuaner! Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum du auf die selbe Strecke immer schneller bist als ich. Deine selbe Strecke ist nicht die selbe Strecke als wenn ich sie fahre!
> 30km sind 30.000 m sind 3.000.000 cm sind 30.000.000 mm! Das solltes auch mit einem Lineal hinbekommen!



Von wo in Wü startest Du dann? Höchberg?

Kann mir ernsthaft nicht vorstellen, dass es von WÜ Mitte nach Wertheim nur 30km sind. (Bin die Strecke früher auch gependelt.)

Nun ja... egal... gibt wesentlicheres...


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Von wo in Wü startest Du dann? Höchberg?
> 
> Kann mir ernsthaft nicht vorstellen, dass es von WÜ Mitte nach Wertheim nur 30km sind. (Bin die Strecke früher auch gependelt.)
> 
> Nun ja... egal... gibt wesentlicheres...



Würzburg, Mainviertel, Neydeckgasse >>> Wertheim _Village_ Management Office

Der ADAC Routenplaner sagt sogar nur 27,58 km!


----------



## Widu (9. April 2006)

Wertheim Village ist nicht Wertheim. Da liegen noch ca. 8 km dazwischen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wertheim Village ist nicht Wertheim. Da liegen noch ca. 8 km dazwischen.



Bitte sehen Sie es mir nach das ich das Wort _Village_ nicht mehr hören, sagen,schreiben kann & will!


----------



## Widu (10. April 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte sehen Sie es mir nach das ich das Wort _Village_ nicht mehr hören, sagen,schreiben kann & will!




Absolut verständlich. Nenne es doch einfach Disney Land!


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. April 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut verständlich. Nenne es doch einfach Disney Land!



WAAAS? Auch noch schmeicheln?

Hätte ein anderes Wort, aber das kann ich hier net Kund tun, sonst verklagen die mich wirklich noch.  

@all:

Wie schaut´s Ostern mit biken aus? Samstag, Sonntag? Wo wäre Wurst....  

@Steff:

Ja, ich kann!   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. April 2006)

Ok, Planänderung. Sonntag geht jetzt bei mir auch net, hat Samstag wer Lust und Zeit? Wetter soll ja bombig werden!  

Hier gucken!


----------



## steff-vw (13. April 2006)

Ick kuck ma ob i am samsti was frei mach ko 
Vielleicht hob i ja glick un die olle last mi aussi. 

@Nummer 5
War gestern wohl a bisl feucht, hä? Ich wollt grad daheim los, da fig das sch...ß Wetter an pipi zu mach.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Ick kuck ma ob i am samsti was frei mach ko
> Vielleicht hob i ja glick un die olle last mi aussi.
> 
> ....
> ...



Olle? Was sind denn das für Worte!


----------



## Nummer5 (13. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> @Nummer 5
> War gestern wohl a bisl feucht, hä? Ich wollt grad daheim los, da fig das sch...ß Wetter an pipi zu mach.


Allerdings!
Sind erst bis zur Löwenbrücke gekommen,....
Dann bis zum Steinbachtal-Tram-Station,...
1/3 ist dann Heimgefahren, zum Teil direkt oder bis hoch nach Kist.
Sind dann noch zu dritt weiter, hab mich dann auch um 19:30 in Höchberg verabschiedet.
Trozdem ganz Ok gewesen  

Samstag, mal schaun - am Karfreitag ist Starkbier angesagt...aaah Flüssignahrung


----------



## steff-vw (14. April 2006)

Also Mädels.

Ich eröffne mal den Termin für morgen.
Start 10:15 an der Steinburg (Ihr könnt Euch ja um 10 am Collo treffen), danach weiter über Dürrbach - Vhh - M-Weg bis Retzbach - andere Mainseite - über´s Käpelle zurück Richtung Wü.
Na, hört sich doch gut an, oder?? 

Ich wähle diese Route, weil ich auf dem Heimweg in Zell/Marokko abbiegen muß. Ich muß wieder mal nach Greusenheim in den Garten und mit meinen Mädels grillen.

Also dann mal ran an die Buletten. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns morgen 

Gruß Steff 

Ich hoffe ich komm morgen früh nochmal dauzu, hier rein zu schauen, ansonsten steh ich halt allein an der Steinburg. 
Per SMS bin ich auf alle Fälle erreichbar, weil Handy is ja am Mann


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. April 2006)

Kling gut, trotz Schlafmangel werde ich dabei sein. 

10:00 alte Mainbrücke, oder Steinburg? Das ist die auf der anderen Mainseite, gegenüber Talavera? Oder?  

....i freu mi!


----------



## steff-vw (15. April 2006)

Moin moin.

Treffen uns an der Steinburg, des is die im Weinberg oder beim Weingut Knoll. Des is da, wo du von der Pleich zur Steinburg rauf fährst. Ich meld mich mal bei Dir per SMS.
Noch jemand mit?

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin.
> 
> Treffen uns an der Steinburg, des is die im Weinberg oder beim Weingut Knoll. Des is da, wo du von der Pleich zur Steinburg rauf fährst. Ich meld mich mal bei Dir per SMS.
> Noch jemand mit?
> ...



Jetzt bin ich ganz verwirrt, aber ich werde da sein!


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. April 2006)

SMS:

Jaja, werde da sein, hab ja Handy bei!   Knoll??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (15. April 2006)

muhaaaa

Grad erst aufgewacht und den Geschmack einer toten Ratte... 

Wir werden hier ein Tour um Hammelburg machen, aber ganz langsam  

Viel Spass euch!


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. April 2006)

So, dann will ich mal Bericht erstatten.  

Bei mir waren es fast 80km, Stefan ist aber noch weiter zu seinen Damen.
War mal wieder eine richtig geile Runde, auch wenn ich das Putzen verfluchte!  

Bilder?

Zwei einsame Reiter.

















...und dann kam der Schlamm!
















...und Stefan musste natürlich wieder flirten!  






Also, bis das nächste mal. Wann?  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (16. April 2006)

Schö war´s und schö dreckig ;-)
Schade das der Rest sich nicht eingefunden hat. Vielleicht klappt´s ja das nächste mal.
Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. April 2006)

....also bei mir wäre Freitag wieder machbar. Am Wochenende ist arbeiten  angesagt.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. April 2006)

So, ware gestern wieder spontan ALLEINE biken. Von 17:30 bis kurz vor elf.   "Sommerabendnightride", 86 km, es war trocken im Wald, einfach nur geil...... 

Ansonsten.... hätte am 05. & 06.05. wieder Zeit zum biken!


----------



## steff-vw (22. April 2006)

Sers.

Nightrider also  

Hatt jemand am Dienstag Nachmittag so ab 14 Uhr bock auf ne Runde? Meine Mädels sind unterwegs und ich hab Ausgang. Es soll ja auch nicht regnen, also  

@Nummer5
Alles klar bei Dir? Du warst auf einmal weg und ich hab erst ne halbe Stunde später gemerkt, das Du nicht mehr dabei warst. 
Nächste Woche Mittwoch vielleicht wieder?

Ich war heut mal zum Test mit dem Hänger und meinem Räuber unterwegs. Ihr hat´s sogar ein bischen Spaß gemacht.  Vielleicht bleibt sie ja dieses Jahr ein bischen länger sitzen.

so long, haltet die Ohren steiff und werdet nicht zu nass.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2006)

Ja, wenn es gegen acht schon dunkelt musst die Beleuchtung noch mitnehmen!  

Ansonsten, wenn wer Zeit hat wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich bei!


----------



## flocu (23. April 2006)

Wow, hier geht ja einiges!
Melde mich zurück vom Urlaub (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. April 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, hier geht ja einiges!
> Melde mich zurück vom Urlaub (-;



Ja, wellcome back, und nun?


----------



## steff-vw (23. April 2006)

Sers Urlauber.

Leider hab ich heut ma wieder allein ne Runde drehen müssen. Wie schaut´s n jetz am Dienstag aus? Hat jemand Nachmittag Bock?
Leider ist mein Zwerg etwas krank, aber ich hoff doch mal das meine Mädels weg fahren, sonst kann ich mir die Nachmittagstour in die Haare schmieren 

Geht jetz eigentlich mal wieder was von hier aus? Bis jetz is noch nix von hier aus zusammen gegangen. Wie wär´s wenn wir uns wieder mal den Sonntagstermin so 10 Uhr Collonatius (alte Mainbrücke) ins Auge fassen können. Hat doch letztes Jahr ganz gut geklappt, oder?

Ich fand es wieder mal herrlich heute, in kurzer Hose und kurzem Trikot zu fahren. Da kommt die Fahrfreude auch mit der Temperatur.  

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## AndySaui (25. April 2006)

Hey Steff, hab so ab ca. 17 Uhr Zeit, falls es dir nicht zu spät ist, sag einfach kurz bescheid. Handy:  0160 - 96 249 213
Gruß
Andy


----------



## flocu (25. April 2006)

Ich brauch leider erst ne neue Kurbel fürs Rad bevor ich wieder mitmischen kann. Daran lag wohl auch mein Kettenriss...
Hoffentlich klappt das bis zum WE.


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. April 2006)

....und mein Schatz hat Spätschicht. Werde die nächsten beiden Tage nur früh eine Runde drehen können.


----------



## steff-vw (25. April 2006)

Servus alle miteinander.

@Andi
Sorry, war mir zu spät 

Ne, ich bin ja schon um kurz vor 1 los. Bin mal M-Weg bis nach Gemünden gefahren, weil mein Rückholtransfer (Frau mit Auto) dort in der Nähe war.
Der M-Weg ist ab Karlstadt (Edelweiß) auch net schlecht. Danach allerdings nur Schotterweg. Aber vielleicht wär´s ja besser gewesen,wenn ich mich net so oft verfahren hätt. 
So ein blaues M auf weißem Grund kann manchmal echt schwer zu finden sein. Und dann mal falsch abgebogen und Du stehst NICHT im Wald. 

Kennt jemand einen Weg von Karlstadt nach Gemünden? Es nächste mal will ich net unbedingt so nur Straße und Forstweg fahren. Meine Wanderkarte gibt leider ab Karlstadt nix mehr her. 

@flocu
Wird Zeit das Du deinem Bike mal ne Generalüberholung spendierst. Du fährst wohl zu viel  

Kommt jemand morgen zur RSG?

Gruß und viel Spaß.

Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (25. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jemand morgen zur RSG?


Ich hoffe ich schaffs, allerdings werd ich nur bei den Langsamen mitfahren. Erst mal sehen wie es sich mit Klickies macht  
Auserdem tut mit die rechte Mittelhand weh - anscheinend nen Nerv im Elenbogen geklemmt


----------



## steff-vw (26. April 2006)

Ich fahr ja auch nur bei den langsamen mit. Weil Nachtschicht und da ich gestern scho ne anstrengende Tour hinter mir hab, werd ich wohl nicht so fit sein.
Außerdem muß ich doch Kräfte für das Fichtelgebirg-Wo-Ende sparen 

@stoepsl
Der M-Weg war heut trocken. Nix mit Schlamm-Packung. 

Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (26. April 2006)

Heut Abend.... bin Papa, nix mit biken. Aber mein Schatz hat mir heute morgen gesagt das sie morgen doch wieder früh..... Da soll noch wer durchsehen!

Also werde ich morgen Nachmittag, gegen Abend eine Runde drehen....


----------



## AndySaui (26. April 2006)

18 Uhr, oder? Bin isch konkret dabei!
Hab gestern Buße getan und mich seit langem mal wieder auf dem MTB gegeiselt, anders ist es nicht auszudrücken.....
Damit das nicht so bleibt also heute gleich wieder, Mann wird mir der Ar* wehtun........
Also bis dann, werde mich wohl auch erst mal der langsamen Runde anschließen (wie langsam sind die denn..?)
Ciao
Andy


----------



## steff-vw (27. April 2006)

Servus.

@andisaui
Warst Du heut dabei?

Mit langsamer Gruppe war ja a nur bedingt was. 
Das Wetter war naja. Wenigstens von oben trocken, was man von unten nicht behaupten kann.

Morgen Nachmittag is erstmal Bike-Pflege angesagt. Wenn der Dreck dann noch runter geht. 

@stoepsl
Mußt wohl leider wieder allein fahrn. Sorry

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> @stoepsl
> Mußt wohl leider wieder allein fahrn. Sorry
> ...



Jaja, hab mich ja schon dran gewöhnt, wenigsten regnet es heute auch!


----------



## AndySaui (27. April 2006)

@steff:
bin leider erst zu spät von der uni nach hause gekommen und dann alleine n ründchen gefahren.

heute gibts erstmal zur entspannung n ründchen bb, wie schauts denn am so nachmittag bei euch aus?
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. April 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:
			
		

> ....., wie schauts denn am so nachmittag bei euch aus?
> Gruß
> Andy



...arbeiten.


----------



## steff-vw (28. April 2006)

Ich fahr mit nem RSG Trupp ins Fichtelgebirge. Mal schauen, der Wetterbericht is nicht sehr gut. 

Aber ab nächste Woche können wir Sonntag´s mal wieder in den Tourenplan aufnehmen, damit wir mal wieder alle zusammen was machen. Allerdings starten wir nicht erst Nachmittags. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## AndySaui (28. April 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings starten wir nicht erst Nachmittags.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Schade, hab Samstags meistens Auftritte und dann wird erstmal geschlafen, aber falls es bei mir mal  früher gehen sollte, sag ich bescheid.
=> Langschläfer (@Flocu?!?! ) können sich ja für Sonntag bei mir melden.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## flocu (28. April 2006)

meld!

Naja, hängt ganz davon ab ob meine neue Kurbel fürs MTB diese Woche noch kommt. Ansonsten würd ich lieber am So früh beim Rennradtreff mitfahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (29. April 2006)

Servus Miteinander.

Also Fichtelgebirge ist sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen. 

Werd morgen aber dann ne Tagestour machen. Vielleicht in Sulzbach am Main. Da ist ne schöne Ausgeschilderte Veranstaltung für wenig Geld mit Verpflegung. Wer Lust hat mal melden.

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Rennradln. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. April 2006)

Interessant, aber.... arbeiten!  

Allerding will ich wieder nach 19:00 Uhr ein Feierabend-evtl. Nightride fahren.  

Wer da noch Lust und Zeit hat..... SMS... Mail.... what ever!


----------



## spezi_fahrer (29. April 2006)

Hoi
melde mich als geborener Leinacher aus der Umgebung Würzburg 
bin in letzter Zeit hauptsächlich mit meinem Speci Enduro am Erlabrunner Käpele /Wartturm (falls des euch was sagt) unterwegs. Also wenn ihr ma jemanden mit nem Tarn Grünen (oder zur zeit wegem Wetter eher Kack braunen *gg*) Bike seht des bin ich ^^


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2006)

spezi_fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...... am Erlabrunner Käpele /Wartturm (falls des euch was sagt) ......



Hm, wo wird das wohl sein?  

ja, hallo dann mal denke man sieht sich......


----------



## Nummer5 (30. April 2006)

Habt Ihr DAS gesehn.    
Würde mich ja schon reizen wenn nicht die lange Anfahrt wäre mit dem Auto!
Im Sommer fahre ich ja dran vorbei - drüber wäre echt der Hit.


----------



## steff-vw (30. April 2006)

Servus Mädels.

Waren heut in Sulzbach/Main Kreis Aschaffenburg die Cross Country Tour fahren.  Die Strecke war dieses Jahr echt   
Schöne knackige Anstiege und fast nur Single Trail Downhill´s. Da hast die Kuh echt fliegen lassen können 
Ging halt scho um acht uhr los, aber dafür auch über 4 Stunden lang. 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder. Kommende Woche komm ich net zum RSG Treff, weil ich Spätschicht hab. Aber Sonntag oder nächste Woche früh mal ne Runde??

@Speci_Fahrer
Grüß Ditsch. Kannscht di gern ma o häng bei us.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr DAS gesehn.
> Würde mich ja schon reizen wenn nicht die lange Anfahrt wäre mit dem Auto!
> Im Sommer fahre ich ja dran vorbei - drüber wäre echt der Hit.



Ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen, klingt echt verlockend. Nur hab ich noch keine Zeit gehabt mich intensiv mit auseinander zu setzen, aber reizen würde es mich auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Nummer5 (2. Mai 2006)

Gerade festgestellt wie ich meinen Terminplaner belästigt habe:



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer trotzdem mit will sollte sich den *24 oder 25 Juni *freihalten.


Doooof! Ganz Dooof! 
Da ist der Spessart-Bike-Marathon in Frammersbach!


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Mai 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade festgestellt wie ich meinen Terminplaner belästigt habe:
> 
> Doooof! Ganz Dooof!
> Da ist der Spessart-Bike-Marathon in Frammersbach!



Genau das ist mir auf Arbeit heute auch eingefallen, aber Du warst eben schneller!


----------



## spezi_fahrer (2. Mai 2006)

so in nächster Zeit sind wir von meiner Bike Crew einer weniger da nen Kumpel von mir sein Vorderes Laufrad etwas leicht beim Jumpen geschrottet hat


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Mai 2006)

spezi_fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> so in nächster Zeit sind wir von meiner Bike Crew einer weniger da nen Kumpel von mir sein Vorderes Laufrad etwas leicht beim Jumpen geschrottet hat



Ja passiert, solange es Dein Kumpel nicht verbogen hat. Gute Besserung dem Rad!


----------



## lovethief (3. Mai 2006)

Hi, gibts auch MTB-Treffs in/um Zellingen? 
Wichtig für mich und alles in allem zusammengefasst: Kein Leistungsdruck


----------



## spezi_fahrer (5. Mai 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja passiert, solange es Dein Kumpel nicht verbogen hat. Gute Besserung dem Rad!



naja der hat auch a weng was abbekommen aber ihn gehts scho wieda gut  bringen des rad morgen erste mal zu nem bekannten der zieht die Speichen a weng an und dann hoff ma mal das es wieda rausgeht ^^


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Mai 2006)

lovethief schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, gibts auch MTB-Treffs in/um Zellingen?
> Wichtig für mich und alles in allem zusammengefasst: Kein Leistungsdruck



Naja, durch Zellingen durch, auf alle Fälle schon mal.  

Gestern wieder von 18:30 bis 23:00 auf Nightride gewesen!   Dafür brauche ich heute nix mehr!


----------



## spezi_fahrer (6. Mai 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, durch Zellingen durch, auf alle Fälle schon mal.
> 
> Gestern wieder von 18:30 bis 23:00 auf Nightride gewesen!   Dafür brauche ich heute nix mehr!



will au ma wieda nen nightride machen aber durch mein neues bike kann ich meinen akku nimma nein Flaschenhalter stecken weil der ja nimma da is  dh ich muss mir ma des mirage nipack holen dann gehd da wieda was


----------



## flocu (7. Mai 2006)

@lovethief:
Also wenn Du beim RSG Treff mitfährst wirste jetzt wenns lang hell ist ca. 40% der Zeit nach Zellingen fahren auf einer der beiden Mainseiten. Dafür fährste die restlichen 60% halt nach Ochsenfurt und/oder Kitzingen aber so viel sind 15km Anfahrt ja auch net.

@all:
Kommt jetzt eigtl. jemand mit zur Alpentour oder fahrt ihr alle Frammersbach? Ich muss ja sagen daß ich die Strecke in Frammersbach öde finde und deshalb meine Priorität ganz klar auf Alpen liegt. Teurer isses ah net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (7. Mai 2006)

Servus Mädels.

Na, bei dem Wetter viel am Biken?? 
Da macht´s wenigstens Spaß, obwohl es ja ein bisl windig ist. Aber sonst macht es mal wieder richtig   

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja Mittwoch beim RSG-Treff!?

Gruß Steff 

Ach ja, ich such nen Schaltwerk 9fach Shimano, normale Logik. Egal ob LX, XT, oder Deore. Wenn jemand eins übrig hat und es los werden will, kann sich ja ma bei mir melden.
Thanks


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Mai 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Kommt jetzt eigtl. jemand mit zur Alpentour oder fahrt ihr alle Frammersbach? ....



Also ich fahre jetzt am 24.05. für drei Wochen in die Alpen!   Ergo werde ich Frammersbach fahren da mir ja Würzburg schon durch die Lappen geht.


----------



## lovethief (7. Mai 2006)

hi gibts eigentlich noch den mittwochs-treff bei radsport-brand in der mainaustraße oder ist das nun der verlegte RSG-Treff?


----------



## Rider2222 (8. Mai 2006)

Hi,

normaler weiße müsste der noch Mittwochs um 18 Uhr beim Brand sein, des hat nix mit der RSG zu tun, denke ich wenigstens


----------



## steff-vw (8. Mai 2006)

Servus an die neuen.

Bike-Brand Ausfahrt ist schon seit längerem Dienstags.
RSG-Treff is Mittwochs 18 Uhr am Bikestore in der Sanderau. 

Wer also Lustig ist kann 2 mal die Woche geführt fahren. 

@Stoepsl
3 Wochen Alpen. Da sche... dir deine Frau was, wenn Du da nur biken tust. 
Aber solang sie mit der Kleinen Urlaub macht und Du alle 2 Tage zum fahren kommst. 

Und übrigens steht Würzburg Marathon auf der Kippe, bzw wird noch abgesagt, weil einige Waldbesitzer nicht mitspielen. 
Mal hören was am Mittwoch so verkündet wird. Bin sehr gespannt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Mai 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 3 Wochen Alpen. Da sche... dir deine Frau was, wenn Du da nur biken tust.
> Aber solang sie mit der Kleinen Urlaub macht und Du alle 2 Tage zum fahren kommst.



Ich fahr alleine da hin!  Das heißt: 504 Stunden Zeit zum biken!  



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Und übrigens steht Würzburg Marathon auf der Kippe, bzw wird noch abgesagt, weil einige Waldbesitzer nicht mitspielen.
> Mal hören was am Mittwoch so verkündet wird. Bin sehr gespannt.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Ich auch, bin zwar nicht da, aber es wäre echt schade drum. Aber ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spaß und denkt mal an mich!


----------



## prooq (10. Mai 2006)

Servus,
Ich wohne ungefähr 30km von Würzburg weg (Tauberbischofsheim) und mich würde mal interessierenwie lang die Touren sind die ihr macht. Kann man zu den oben genannten Treffen einfach mal vorbei schauen? Wie viele Biker treffen sich dort immer? Mich würde es freuen ein paar Antworten zu bekommen um vielleicht demnächst auch malmit am Start zu sein.  

Liebe Grüße prooq aka felix


----------



## Nummer5 (10. Mai 2006)

prooq schrieb:
			
		

> ...und mich würde mal interessierenwie lang die Touren sind die ihr macht. Kann man zu den oben genannten Treffen einfach mal vorbei schauen? Wie viele Biker treffen sich dort immer?


Servus,

Also die Treffen sind:
Dienstags vom Bikeworld Brand um 18:00 Uhr vor Geschäft in WÜ
Mittwochs von der RSG / Bikestore um 18:00Uhr vor dem Bikestore

Die meisten hier fahren beim Bikestore mit, beim Brand...


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Mai 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Also die Treffen sind:
> Dienstags vom Bikeworld Brand um 18:00 Uhr vor Geschäft in WÜ
> ...



....oder eben ganz spontan wer Zeit hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi_fahrer (11. Mai 2006)

so hab jetzt ne stirnlampe dh nightride ich komme ^^


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. Mai 2006)

was ist nun an dem ominösen gerücht dran das der wü-marathon angeblich ausfallen soll dran?


----------



## Nummer5 (12. Mai 2006)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> was ist nun an dem ominösen gerücht dran das der wü-marathon angeblich ausfallen soll dran?


Angeblich hat es schon Post gegeben und die Flyer sind drausen - soll wohl stattfinden.
Es hat/gibt wohl Probleme mit einigen Waldbesitzern/Förstern/Jagdpächtern. Leider haben wir anscheinend nicht die Lobby wie manch andere  Siehe Feuerberg oder bei anderen Veranstalltungen.
Wenn dann Argumente fallen wie "Euer Kettenöl tropft auf den Boden und verschmutzt so das Biosphärenreservat!" Aber wenn ein Jäger mit seine tropfenden Lada quer durch den Wald bis vor die Leiter seines Hochsitzes fährt...Ist einfach nur zum


----------



## SteveLorenzios (12. Mai 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich hat es schon Post gegeben und die Flyer sind drausen - soll wohl stattfinden.
> Es hat/gibt wohl Probleme mit einigen Waldbesitzern/Förstern/Jagdpächtern.



das weis ich auch alles, die frage war nur weil der stefan das gerücht in die welt gesetzt hat  das der marathon evlt abgesagt wird
der manfred weis hat auch nix davon gewusst, meinte nur in ...... (frag net jetzt welcher ort genau) wärs genemigt worden alles


----------



## lovethief (12. Mai 2006)

Gibts dieses Jahr auch wieder eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung? Auf der RSG-Site finde ich diesbezüglich nichts.


----------



## froride (13. Mai 2006)

Hi, bin aus Schweinfurt und arbeite in Würzburg. Fahre bis jetzt immer in SW und Thüringer Wald Touren so ca. 30km und 500/600 Höhenmeter. Ab und an auch mal mehr (WE). Kann ich da bei den RSG Touren mithalten? Oder geht es da schon profesioneller zu? Fun steht an erster Stelle. Stumpfes dahinrasen liegt mir nicht. Will schon was sehen von der Welt. Kniffliges wäre auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (13. Mai 2006)

Servus.

Also des mit der Absage des Wü-Marathon war bis jetz wohl doch nur ein Gerücht. Die Abschließende Sitzung mit den Förstern war wohl ende dieser Woche, aber ich weiß noch kein Ergebnis. Der Marathon wird aber wahrscheinlich stattfinden, aber mit welcher Strecke halt 

@froride
Bei den RSG lern kannst ruhig mithalten. Es gibt mehrere Gruppen. Fahr einfach mal mit. Am Mittwoch waren wir 4 Gruppen, also so um die 40 Mann. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Archie25 (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo fahrt ich auch unter der woche Vormittags. Bin auf der suche nach Bikern die nicht nur am Puls limit fahren! Sondern die coolen und schönen seiten des Biken erleben möchten!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich war am Samstag auf dem Ochsenkopf mit Junior. Abgesehen davon das es anfänglich recht nebelig war war es geil! Auf einigen "wichtigen" Strecken liegt etwas Bruchholz und Schnee haben wir auch noch etwas gesehen, aber es hat sich richtig gelohnt!   Wenn es dann noch trocken ist, perfekt!  

Nur musste ich feststellen das ich wohl alt werde. Hin und wieder hatte ich zu kämpfen ihm davon fahren zu können! Ich mit 125mm und 26" Rädern, er mit nur 5cm Hardtail und 24". Aber er fuhr wie der Henker! Auf einer Abfahrt hörte ich wie er immer näher kam, wild driftend! Kommentar:" Ich hab hinten nur gebremst und vorne gelenkt, cool!"  







Mehr Bilder hier!


----------



## Moffa (15. Mai 2006)

@ Archie25:

Ich fahr freitags immer vormittags - Freitag -> FREI-Tag  Ansonste öfters mal mittags rum, ich arbeite halt bis 13 Uhr.

Allerdings ist bei mir der Puls *immer* am Limit, aber nicht, weil ich so schnell bin  Auf die 15kg Fahrrad könnte ichs schieben - mach ich aber nicht, dann doch lieber auf Alter - ne geht auch nicht, auch mit Ü30 kann man noch (erst recht) fit sein.

Ich hab erst angefangen (vorher mit Motor und zwei Rädern) und mein Kopf ist (noch) schneller als meine Beine (Wieso gibts in Wü eigendlich keine Lifte ???). Kilometerfressen liegt mir nicht so, sondern eher  - Strecken. So langsam habe ich um Würzburg so einiges abgegrast und angeguckt - für neue Ideen bin ich immer zu haben.

Wenn Du mit öfteren Pausen (incl. pfeifender Lunge) und ner Bremse auf zwei Rädern leben kannst - ich bin dabei! 

der Moffa


----------



## steff-vw (15. Mai 2006)

Sers.

Also ich fahr auch öfter mal Vormittags. Kommt immer auf meine Schicht an. So wie heute  Leider war der M-Weg sehr feucht und rutschig. 
Ist bei mir allerdings meistens sehr kurzfristig.

@Stoepsl
Wie der Vater so der Sohn - oder der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Mai 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Wie der Vater so der Sohn - oder der Apfel fällt nicht weit vom Stamm
> 
> Gruß Steff



Nachmachen! Die Kleine hat am Sonntag mit geputzt!   Sie kommt zwar noch nicht mal an den Lenker, aber ein Lappen halten kann sie!  

Will auch mal wieder mit Euch biken!   Habe bis Montag Nachtschicht und Mittwoch geht´s in die Alpen!   Werde die Woche früh um fünf wohl mit dem Bike von der Arbeit zurück fahren.
Glaube das wird nix mehr, oder?


----------



## steff-vw (15. Mai 2006)

Dafür kann ich nich 3 Wochen in die Alpen  

Meine putzt auch kräftig mit. Allerdings am liebsten mit nem Schraubenzieher  Aber Wasser tut´s ja auch. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## spezi_fahrer (15. Mai 2006)

will auch ma wieda vormittags biken gehd aber nich *heul* da muss ich arbeiten bis um 5e


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Mai 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....Meine putzt auch kräftig mit. Allerdings am liebsten mit nem Schraubenzieher  Aber Wasser tut´s ja auch.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Ja, mit der Rohrzange geht das auch ganz gut, sagt meine Tochter!  
Und dann wird immer alles auf dem gesamten Gelände verteilt und ich renne dann überall rum und sammel das Werkzeug, Öl, Teile wieder ein. Aber irgendwie ist das Zeug immer schneller verteilt als eingesammelt!


----------



## steff-vw (16. Mai 2006)

Also der Wü-MTB-Marathon findet statt! 
Definitiv. Ich hab die Mail vom MTB-Wart der RSG bekommen.

Also wünsch ich Euch scho mal viel Spaß beim Radln. Ich werd wohl irgendwo als Streckenposten stehen und eure Schrottteila aufsammeln 

Grüßle Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo erst mal !

zum Thema Marathon: Anscheinend gibt es eine Änderung. Auf dem Flyer den ich zugeschickt bekommen habe steht Kurzstrecke 44km - 1190hm, auf der Website der RSG steht aber: Kurzstrecke 66 km - 1560 hm (2 Runden) ???

Weis jemand was genaueres?
Grüße


----------



## Runningblacky (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Archie25

Wir sind ein paar Leute auch aus Heidingsfeld und fahren immer Mittwoch so ab 17 Uhr. 
Kannst dich ja mal melden. Oder heute so um 17.15 bis 17.30 am Neubert-Lager.


----------



## steff-vw (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Aufgrund einiger nicht genehmigter Trails wurde die Strecke "umgeschmissen". Angeblich gibtes drei Varianten, 33km, 66km, 99km. 
Aber genaueres müßte auf der Homepage stehen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Mai 2006)

So Leutchen, dann will ich mich schon mal hochoffiziel verabschieden. In 36 Stunden geht es los und ich werde nicht vor Mitte Juni zurück sein. Wenn es ganz "schief" geht dann bin ich erst Mitte Juli wieder hier!

Also, fahrt alle schön vorsichtig, will Euch heil wiedersehen und vergesst mich nicht!


----------



## flocu (22. Mai 2006)

Was machste denn genau stoepsl?
Alpen und was da?

schauts eh mal hier:
WH-Weg


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Mai 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Was machste denn genau stoepsl?
> Alpen und was da?
> ......



Reha, und das Bike SOLL ich mitnehemen!


----------



## steff-vw (22. Mai 2006)

ja,ja, des ham wir gern.
Einen auf Vollkrüppel machen und auf Reha gehen und dann das Bike mitnehmen und wie ein Suizietgefährdeter die Piste runter dreschen.   

Viel Spaß. 3 Wochen Urlaub von der Familie nur mit der Schlampe.
Des is ja fast wie ein sechser im Lotto. 

Na dann genese mal schnell, das wir wieder mal ne Runde drehen können.
Halt die Ohren steif. 

Gruß Steff 

P.S.: Ich hoffe bei uns anderen geht bald mal wieder was. Des schläft alles irgendwie etwas ein.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Mai 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ja,ja, des ham wir gern.
> Einen auf Vollkrüppel machen und auf Reha gehen und dann das Bike mitnehmen und wie ein Suizietgefährdeter die Piste runter dreschen.
> 
> Viel Spaß. 3 Wochen Urlaub von der Familie nur mit der Schlampe.
> ...



Dito!


----------



## Nummer5 (23. Mai 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ja,ja, des ham wir gern.
> Einen auf Vollkrüppel machen und auf Reha gehen und dann das Bike mitnehmen und wie ein Suizietgefährdeter die Piste runter dreschen.


hmm, ich habe auch überlegt - Reha 
Hat er vielleicht Ohrensausen und muss deswegen den schnellen Druckausgleich bei einem ausgiebigen Downhill-Training über sich ergehen lasse  



			
				steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich hoffe bei uns anderen geht bald mal wieder was. Des schläft alles irgendwie etwas ein.


Genau!
In acht Wochen bin ich auch über den Alpen 
Ich könnte immer Do. und Fr. Abend, Samstag Frühs bis Nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovethief (23. Mai 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte immer Do. und Fr. Abend, Samstag Frühs bis Nachmittags.


hi wie lange, wie schnell, wie professionell fahrt ihr (bzw wer überhaupt alles?  )? könnte eigentlich immer abends (außer mittwochs, weshalb ich nicht beim rsg mitfahren kann), samstag ganztags - vielleicht könnt ich mich mal anschließen, falls der Titel des Topics noch einigermaßen zutrifft?


----------



## Nummer5 (23. Mai 2006)

lovethief schrieb:
			
		

> hi wie lange, wie schnell, wie professionell fahrt ihr


Im Moment fahre immer so ab 17-17:30 Uhr für ca. 2 Stunden damit ich Zuhause bin wenn meine Holde aufschlägt 
Und ums "professionell" mach dir mal keine Gedanken...


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Mai 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Und ums "professionell" mach dir mal keine Gedanken...



Ja, sind wir alle! 
Sind nur keine Profies weil die sonst alle ganz alt aussehen würden und keine Verträge mehr hätten!


----------



## lovethief (23. Mai 2006)

hmm das ist wohl falsch rüber gekommen... habe halt keine Lust, als Bremse bei selbsternannten Supercracks mitzufahren Sondern einfach mit Leuten zu fahren, mit denen man auch mal über was anderes außer MTB reden kann (so lange die Luft dazu reicht ...


----------



## Nummer5 (23. Mai 2006)

lovethief schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das ist wohl falsch rüber gekommen... habe halt keine Lust, als Bremse bei selbsternannten Supercracks mitzufahren Sondern einfach mit Leuten zu fahren, mit denen man auch mal über was anderes außer MTB reden kann (so lange die Luft dazu reicht ...


Da bist Du wohl falsch bei uns - leider  
Wir fahren immer am oberen Pulslimit von 180-195, zum reden hast du da mit Sicherheit keine Luft mehr - traurig aber wahr. 

Ich würde sagen Du machst dich mal fit und fährst demnächst einfach mal mit. 

(Nicht alles so ernst nehmen  )


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Mai 2006)

Vorsicht IRONIE!  

Wir passen schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovethief (23. Mai 2006)

@nummer5 hey - das ist sind meine Ruhepuls-Regionen  
Spaß beiseite, kürzlich (bei meiner zweiten Tour dieses Jahr ca.2h in den Weinbergen / MWeg bei Retzbach) musste ich erkennen, dass es ein langer Winter war - hab halt einfach nicht so viel Zeit, das soll sich jedoch jetzt ändern. 
Vielleicht macht ja jemand mal einen Terminvorschlag...


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Mai 2006)

lovethief schrieb:
			
		

> @nummer5 hey - das ist sind meine Ruhepuls-Regionen
> Spaß beiseite, kürzlich (bei meiner zweiten Tour dieses Jahr ca.2h in den Weinbergen / MWeg bei Retzbach) musste ich erkennen, dass es ein langer Winter war - hab halt einfach nicht so viel Zeit, das soll sich jedoch jetzt ändern.
> Vielleicht macht ja jemand mal einen Terminvorschlag...



Der Winter war bei jedem von uns lang, man muss das beste draus machen!


----------



## Widu (24. Mai 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Der Winter war bei jedem von uns lang, man muss das beste draus machen!




Bei mir war er nicht so lang!


----------



## steff-vw (27. Mai 2006)

Servus Mädels.

Wie schaut´s n morgen Vormittag aus wenn´s net regnet? 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Moffa (28. Mai 2006)

"Wenns net regnet" ist wohl Wunschdenken ...


----------



## steff-vw (28. Mai 2006)

Moffa schrieb:
			
		

> "Wenns net regnet" ist wohl Wunschdenken ...



also geregnet hat´s net, war bloß a bisl windig. 
Bin allerdings a net so lang gefahren.

Gruß Steff

@flocu
Bist Du jetzt unter die heimlichen Rennradler gegangen?
Hab Dich scho lang net mehr gesehen.


----------



## Moffa (28. Mai 2006)

Wär hätte es gedacht ... ich sollte wohl öfters mal mein M*** aufreißen  Ich hätte ja so einiges gewettet. Aber gegen Sonne am Sonntag hat wohl keiner was  

Habe es heute dann gegen Spätnachmittag auch mal ausgenützt. Aber auch nur 2 Stunden am Erlabrunner Käppele rumgetollt. Da wars nicht mal mehr so windig.

der Moffa


----------



## flocu (28. Mai 2006)

Huhu!
Ich les scho noch mit. Deinen Aufruf für heute hab ich viel zu spät gelesen, aber mein MTB is eh ne Baustelle, drum trau ich mich auch net zur RSG |-:
Hab im Moment aber sowieso eher Lust auf Grundlage im Flachen und nötig hab ichs auch...


----------



## Nummer5 (29. Mai 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu!
> Ich les scho noch mit.


Net mitlesen - FAHREN!  

Am Sa. bin ich die Runde vom Mi. noch mal gefahren, jedoch etwas schneller was ja nicht schwer wahr. 
Allerdings hab ich mir meinen ersten Blutsauger eingefangen am Knöchel 
Auserdem ist es etwas rutschig gewesen...trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Also am Mi. bin ich wieder bei der RSG. Am Do. wäre ich auch ab 17 Uhr für nen Ausflug zu haben. Ab Fr. bin ich in Hammelburg übers lange WE und mach dort die Gegend unsicher - vielleicht könnte am Mo. noch was gehen, schau ma mal.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## spezi_fahrer (29. Mai 2006)

bin gestern ma ne runde "gefahren" (war eigentlich mehr ein rutschen) hat irgendwer lust mein Bike zu putzen? Von der eigentlichen grünen farbe is nämlich nich mehr all zuviel zu sehen ^^. Obwohl ich muss sagen so siehd es auch sau goil aus. des einzigst dumme is jetzt nur das die juicys quietschen un des aber ma so richtig 

naja ich warte immer doch darauf das sich das wetter bessert *gg* ( die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (31. Mai 2006)

Jmd. Lust?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221122


----------



## Nummer5 (31. Mai 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Jmd. Lust?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=221122


Grundsätzlich  
Leider habe wir am 16ten ISO9000 Re-Zertifizierung - unser QMer gehört echt geschlagen für diesen Termin


----------



## steff-vw (31. Mai 2006)

Bei dem Wetter säufst im Wald wirklich ab.  

Ich hatte eigentlich eine 3-Tages-Tour mit Übernachtung vor aber des kann ich wohl vergessen. Wenn jemand über Pfingsten irgend ne Tagestour startet, kann er sich ja mal melden.
Am Samstag hab ich an M-Weg bis Karlstadt und zurück gedacht. Am Sonntag vielleicht mal was im Spessart. Mal sehen, allein fahr ich net in den Spessart, da kenn ich mich ja net aus.
Was treibt ihr in Hammelburg Sebbo? Du hattest da letzte Woche mal was losgelassen. 

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (1. Juni 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Wetter säufst im Wald wirklich ab.


Ach so ein bisschen Schlamm 
Bei der RSG sind wir gestern nur 12 Mann gewesen - die Schönwetterbiker halt  



> Am Samstag hab ich an M-Weg bis Karlstadt und zurück gedacht. Am Sonntag vielleicht mal was im Spessart. Mal sehen, allein fahr ich net in den Spessart, da kenn ich mich ja net aus.
> Was treibt ihr in Hammelburg Sebbo? Du hattest da letzte Woche mal was losgelassen.


Samstag geht mit Sicherheit nichts, da kommen zwei erst aus Urlaub zurück und Abends ist Geburtstagsparty angesagt.
Zu So. und Mo. kann ich noch nichts sagen. Wir werden sicherlich fahren aber ehr kurzfristig da wir uns ja erst am Sa. Abend sehen - Ich werde es mal in unserm Forum anleiern...
Wie lange fährt man den M-Weg von Wü nach Kascht (Karlstadt) und zurück?
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt ist aber auch ne gute Rutscherrei - so wie gestern.


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juni 2006)

Servus.

M-Weg denk ich so 3 1/2 bis 4 Stunden. Kommt drauf an ob man über das Edelweis fährt und dann über´s Erlabrunner Käpelle zurück nach Wü.

Am Mittwoch wollt ich ja auch kommen, aber in Rottendorf hat´s erst um halb 6 aufgehört zu regnen. 

Ich denke mal es werden kurzfristige Tagestouren, weil es Wetter doch net so gut werden soll. Wenn ihr fahrt, dann kannst ja mal was einstellen oder schreibst mir ne SMS.

Bis denn.
Gruß Steff


----------



## easy rider (2. Juni 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag hab ich an M-Weg bis Karlstadt und zurück gedacht.


Hallo,
ich würde mitfahren, hätte so ab 12Uhr Zeit.
Gruß Christian.


----------



## flocu (2. Juni 2006)

Hi!
Ich überlegs mir noch mit Sa. Hängt auch vom Wetter ab |-:


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juni 2006)

Hi @ all.

Ich hab eigentlich vor so um spätestens 11 in Wü los zu fahren. Um 9 Uhr kommen meine Eltern noch zum Frühstücken und danach will ich eigentlich los.
Allerdings nur wenn´s net regnet. 

Würde so 11 Uhr an der Steinburg/ Weingut Schmitt vorschlagen. Dann kann man hinten rum Vhh-Kaserne fahren.
Würde des bei Die klappen easy?
Ein bischen Mountainbike-Fahrtechnik könnten den Rennradlern auch mal wieder nicht schaden(flocu). 

Schaut halt mal.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (2. Juni 2006)

Hi nomma!
Also morgen wär ich am Start. Ich weiß ja scho gar nimmer wie so n Baum aus der Nähe ausschaut (-;
Mit der Startzeit bin ich flexibel, aber so 10-11 ab Wü wär mir am liebsten.

Hätte jmd. Interesse an einer oder 2 Rhön-Tagestouren am verlängerten WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (2. Juni 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Würde so 11 Uhr an der Steinburg/ Weingut Schmitt vorschlagen. Dann kann man hinten rum Vhh-Kaserne fahren.


Müsste eigentlich auch gehen. Dann bis morgen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## flocu (2. Juni 2006)

Also dann 11 Uhr am Weingut!

Rhöntour am So&Mo steht, bei Interesse melden.


----------



## flocu (6. Juni 2006)

@Steff:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=170917&page=12

hehe (-;


----------



## Widu (7. Juni 2006)

Moin Flocu,

ich habe hier etwas für Dich liegen.


Wie sollen wir die Übergabe regeln?


Ich kann die Dinger vielleicht nach Wü mitnehmen lassen und Du kannst sie Dir dann abholen.

Geht das in Ordnung?


----------



## flocu (8. Juni 2006)

@Widu:
Ja, das würd scho passen. Oder wir machen ma was (-;

@all:
Am Sa is Streckenbesichtigung Frammersbach! Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?
http://www.spessart-bike.de/ausschreibung.HTM


----------



## Widu (8. Juni 2006)

Wü am Sonntag fällt für mich aus...


Aber das Wetter soll ja erst mal ganz nett bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (8. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sa is Streckenbesichtigung Frammersbach! Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?


Ich wollte ja ursprünglich, habe aber jetzt Karten für die Campusinvasion . Ist ja auch eine Art Training.


----------



## Nummer5 (9. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> Am Sa is Streckenbesichtigung Frammersbach! Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?
> http://www.spessart-bike.de/ausschreibung.HTM


Ich fahre am Sonntag schon - aner nicht in WÜ  
*duckundweg*


----------



## prooq (13. Juni 2006)

Servus,
Bin es langsam leid immer allein zu radeln, deshalb die Frage:
Morgen Mittwoch den 14.6 geht hier irgendwo im Raum Würzburg was?
So ab 18°° wäre klasse. Wäre cool was zu hören 
PS: Liest hier zufällig jemand aus der näheren Umgebung zu Tauberbischofsheim mit?
Wäre cool mal eine Lokalrunde zu drehen. Bin auf der Suche nach Partnern zum Biken.


----------



## spezi_fahrer (13. Juni 2006)

hätte gestern fast auf meiner Biergartentour nen Rennradfahrer platt gefahren  also wenns jemand von euch war. sorry aber wenn ihr euch neben mich schleichen müsst


----------



## steff-vw (13. Juni 2006)

prooq schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Bin es langsam leid immer allein zu radeln, deshalb die Frage:
> Morgen Mittwoch den 14.6 geht hier irgendwo im Raum Würzburg was?
> So ab 18°° wäre klasse. Wäre cool was zu hören
> ...



Servus prooq

Mittwoch wie immer 18 Uhr am Bikestore in der Wölfelstraße (Sanderau gegenüber Sanderrasen) mit der RSG. Ist sehr zu empfehlen weil Strecken immer gut. 

Ich bin da. Muß allerdings erst des Bike von der Rep. holen. Nach 10 Wochen schon die Dämpferaufnahme-Lager im Ar.... 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort. Dort sind auch einige aus dem Raum Wertheim [glaub ich ]

Gruß Steff


----------



## Widu (14. Juni 2006)

prooq schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> Bin es langsam leid immer allein zu radeln, deshalb die Frage:
> Morgen Mittwoch den 14.6 geht hier irgendwo im Raum Würzburg was?
> So ab 18°° wäre klasse. Wäre cool was zu hören
> ...




TBB ist hier!

Bin aber momentan eher auf dem RR anzutreffen, aber eine kleine Abwechslung kann ja mal nicht schaden. (Wie schaut es aus mit Freitag? Musst du arbeiten?)

Bevor ich lang rumlabere... kenne ich Dich? Den Rest klären wir dann wohl per PN!  Melde dich doch mal!

Gruß W.


----------



## prooq (14. Juni 2006)

Wie schauts mit Parkmöglichkeiten aus? Muss ich mir also mal ernsthaft überlegen heute Abend dort zu erscheinen 
Ist halt von der Anfahrt nicht so praktisch bei den horrenden Spritpreisen. Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel kann man ebenso vergessen.
Falls jemand aus dem Raum Tauber auch kommt kann er sich ja mit mir in Verbindung setzen für ne Fahrgemeinschaft oder so. (Fahrradgepäckträger da!) 

Ha mir fällt ein das ja Deutschland heute Abend spielt. Hoffe es passiert dann nicht das ich da stehe und niemand sonst weil se alle vor der glotze sitzen.


----------



## prooq (14. Juni 2006)

Findet das heute Abend ganz sicher statt? Bitte umschnelle Rückmeldung damit ich mich auf den Weg machen kann. 

Mist ... 10 Minuten zu spät. Blöder Feierabendverkehr. Seid aber auch pünktlicher als die Polizei erlaubt.


----------



## Widu (14. Juni 2006)

Mach Dir nichts draus... nächste Woche finden wir einen Termin.


----------



## steff-vw (17. Juni 2006)

Hey Mädels, wie schaut´s n morgen früh bei euch aus? Ich werd so um elf bis max. 14 Uhr fahren. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Wenn ja dann postet mal, ich schau dann morgen früh nochmal rein.
Strecke entweder Erlabrunner Käppele oder M-Weg bis Retzbach oder Ochsenfurt. Bin da eigenlich offen. Wenn sich allerdings jemand in Kist/Höchberg auskennt, fahr ich gern mit. Da kenn ich mich nich aus.

Also bis denn.
Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (17. Juni 2006)

Bin leider net in Wü sondern hier


----------



## steff-vw (18. Juni 2006)

@flocu

Na ich hoff doch, das Du diesmal das MTB nimmst 

@all
Dann muß ich wohl heut alleine Strampeln, na gut 

Bis bald mal wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (19. Juni 2006)

@Steff:
Klar hab ichs MTB genommen. Und jetzt weiß ich auch endlich was eigtl. so ein Hungerast ist. Das Blöde ist nur, ich wollts gar nie wissen (-;


----------



## steff-vw (20. Juni 2006)

@flocu

Na dann weißt ja wie es mir an besagtem Sonntag ging. 

Aber aus Erfahrung lernt man ja. 

Seit unserem Hardcore Pfingstwochenende hab ich ein Problem. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Meine Pulswerte liegen etwa 10 Schläge unter dem, was ich sonst hatte. Und ich fühl mich auch wesentlich fitter. Oder täuscht der Eindruck und mein Körper "streikt" langsam, da selbst mein Maximalpuls deutlich niedriger liegt wie sonst??

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (20. Juni 2006)

Also das mit dem fitter fühlen kann ja net so schlimm sein. Das mitm Maximalpuls scho eher. Vielleicht biste ja aus lauter Schreck vor so viel Quälerei um Jahre gealtert. (-;

Also bei mir hat sich in der Hinsicht nix getan, wie ich bei der Frammersbach Streckenbefahrung feststellen durfte...

Ich versuch morgen endlich ma wieder zur RSG zu kommen, also bis dann.

Flo


----------



## Nummer5 (21. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit dem fitter fühlen kann ja net so schlimm sein. Das mitm Maximalpuls scho eher. Vielleicht biste ja aus lauter Schreck vor so viel Quälerei um Jahre gealtert. (-;
> 
> Also bei mir hat sich in der Hinsicht nix getan, wie ich bei der Frammersbach Streckenbefahrung feststellen durfte...
> 
> Ich versuch morgen endlich ma wieder zur RSG zu kommen, also bis dann.


Servus,
Jo, mehr Leistung bei niedrigeren Puls ist gut - aber der HFmax sollte eigentlich konstant sein. Bei mir gings am So. und Mo. auch Klasse. Spätestens am Samstag früh hab ich aber bestimmt schwere Beine und quäle mich 4h über die 60ger Strecke 
Ob ich es heute zur RSG schaffe...muss noch so einige machen, aber nochmal ne Runde rollen wäre schon schön.

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (21. Juni 2006)

Ich hab´s leider nicht zur RSG geschafft, muß arbeiten. Und des bei dem Wetter.  
Aber euch viel Spaß.

Ich fahr dafür morgen früh von 9 bis 12. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, kann er sich gerne melden.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (21. Juni 2006)

@Steff
Wenn ich mich bei der Pharma Fete aufm Boot zu Tode langweilen sollte und vor 2 daheim bin, dann schreib ich dir ne SMS.
Müsstest mir aber nomma deine HandyNr. PMen, mein Handy is im Eimer |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Nach vier Wochen in den Alpen bin ich wieder zurück!







Später mal mehr dazu....wenn ich alle Mails gesichtet habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (22. Juni 2006)

Welcome back!

Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder mit ner Tour???
Fahre jetzt aber erstmal nach Saalbach und dann an den Lago   Bin aber ab dem 10 Juli wieder in Wü. Vielleicht hast du oder deine Süße mal Zeit für ne Runde???

Grüßle
Cosy




			
				votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Nach vier Wochen in den Alpen bin ich wieder zurück!
> 
> ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Juni 2006)

Klar, aber wir fahren nun auch erst mal in den Urlaub. Sind dann am 11.07. wieder da!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber wir fahren nun auch erst mal in den Urlaub. Sind dann am 11.07. wieder da!


ey stefan, vergiss külsheim nicht ... und meld dich mal wieder, ansonsten schönen urlaub...


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juni 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ey stefan, vergiss külsheim nicht ... und meld dich mal wieder, ansonsten schönen urlaub...



Hiermit melde ich mich! Wer Zeit und Lust am Wochenende zu biken?
...und Kühlsheim steht fest im Kalender! Das vergessen? NEVER!


----------



## Widu (23. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit melde ich mich! Wer Zeit und Lust am Wochenende zu biken?
> ...und Kühlsheim steht fest im Kalender! Das vergessen? NEVER!




Aber wie man Külsheim schreibt, hast Du schon wieder vergessen. 


*Seufz*


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juni 2006)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie man Külsheim schreibt, hast Du schon wieder vergessen.
> 
> 
> *Seufz*



*ups* Passiert mir immer wieder!  

Wer will, habe ein paar Bilder (28 v. 250) mal online gestellt. Einfach mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pionier (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche Leute aus dem Raum Würzburg zum gemeinsamen Biken.

Hab keine Lust mehr immer alleine unterwegs zu sein. Also meldet euch.

mfg
Jürgen


----------



## steff-vw (25. Juni 2006)

@Stoepsl

Schön das Du wieder da bist. Hab die Woche a scho mal an Dich gedacht. 
Hoffentlich bist Du gut erholt und noch besser trainiert .

@Pionier
Einfach mal anhängen, wenn wir was hier ausgemacht haben. Ansonsten fährt der Großteil Mittwochs bei der RSG mit. (18Uhr Bikestore, Wölfelstraße)

@all
Jetz muß ich allerdings mal meckern. Im letzten Jahr hat das besser geklappt mit nem gemeinsamen Bike-Termin (Sonntags). Dieses Jahr ging ja garnix. War leider heut wieder allein unterwegs. Wird Zeit, das wieder mal was zusammen kommt. Allein macht´s net halb soviel Spaß.
(Rüge an mich, hab auch nix ins Netz gestellt )

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Juni 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> ....Jetz muß ich allerdings mal meckern. Im letzten Jahr hat das besser geklappt mit nem gemeinsamen Bike-Termin (Sonntags). Dieses Jahr ging ja garnix. War leider heut wieder allein unterwegs. Wird Zeit, das wieder mal was zusammen kommt. Allein macht´s net halb soviel Spaß.
> (Rüge an mich, hab auch nix ins Netz gestellt )
> 
> Gruß Steff



Ich wollte schon motzen, aber Du hast es ja selber noch gemerkt! Ich habe heute morgen drei Räder für den nächsten Urlaub fit gemacht!   Diesmal mit dem neuen Hardtail!  

Also, bis denne................. 

Die Woche spät Abends, ansonsten bin ich ab dem 14.07. wieder da.


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Juni 2006)

Servus Jungens!

So Stresswoche ist rum - und leider hat sichs gut beim Rennen bemerkbar gemacht 
Hatte eigentlich so 3:20 im Auge für die 60km in Frammersbach - nun sinds 3:49 nach meiner Uhr geworden. Mehr als 170 ging nicht pulsmäßig, so bin ich mit 160 durchgekurbelt 
Strecke ist einiges besser gewesen als leztes Jahr, insgesammt wieder ganz lustig. Der Grabig läst einem immer erschauern - Zuschauermasse die dich den Berg hoch brüllen  


So zum *Biken am SONNTAG, 02.07.2006*

FLOCU hast Du mal mit deinen Rhönern gesprochen?
Wenn meine Hammelburger mit dem Zug kommen dann wären Sie um 09:24 Uhr hier.
Hast Du noch ne Ahnung wieviel hm und km dass leztes Jahr mit den Nürnbergern gewesen ist?

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will, habe ein paar Bilder (28 v. 250) mal online gestellt. Einfach mal gucken


Verdammte Schei.....



Wenn ich sowas schon sehe  
Aber sind ja nur noch 3 Wochen


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Juni 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammte Schei.....
> ....
> Wenn ich sowas schon sehe
> Aber sind ja nur noch 3 Wochen



Wobei es auf dem Foto harmloser und vor allem breiter aussieht als es in Wirklichkeit war!  

Aber es war geil!!! *sabber*


----------



## flocu (26. Juni 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> So zum *Biken am SONNTAG, 02.07.2006*
> 
> FLOCU hast Du mal mit deinen Rhönern gesprochen?
> Wenn meine Hammelburger mit dem Zug kommen dann wären Sie um 09:24 Uhr hier.



Ich hab das mal in den Raum geworfen, aber die große Resonanz gabs net |-:
Können ja stattdessen nochn paar Locals fragen.



			
				Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du noch ne Ahnung wieviel hm und km dass leztes Jahr mit den Nürnbergern gewesen ist?











Man kann natürlich noch 2-3 Stellen weglassen, z.b. Downhill nach Leinach oder Abfahrt zum Friedhof Zell aber wenn man man sich net hetzt ist das ne Strecke, die für jeden machbar ist.


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das mal in den Raum geworfen, aber die große Resonanz gabs net |-:


 hmm...


> Können ja stattdessen nochn paar Locals fragen.


Spricht ja nix dagegen



> Man kann natürlich noch 2-3 Stellen weglassen, z.b. Downhill nach Leinach oder Abfahrt zum Friedhof Zell aber wenn man man sich net hetzt ist das ne Strecke, die für jeden machbar ist.


Denn DH nach Zell finde ich eh nicht besonders, da ist es obenrum schöner.
Aber ist schon OK so die Strecke.


----------



## hamsteralex (26. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit...

...ähm...kann man da mitfahren? Geplant war der 02.07.06...richitg???

Da hätte ich zufällig mal Schichtfrei...wenn ja...wann gehts denn los???

Mein Körper hätte nämlich mal wieder etwas Bewegung nötig...

Alex


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Juni 2006)

Toll, langsam glaube ich Ihr macht das mit Absicht! Solche Termine immer dann wenn ich net da bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (27. Juni 2006)

[email protected]
bist du denn auch mal da?


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]
> bist du denn auch mal da?



Ja, vom 24.06. bis 30.06.!


----------



## Nummer5 (27. Juni 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, langsam glaube ich Ihr macht das mit Absicht! Solche Termine immer dann wenn ich net da bin!


Sehr Witzig!
Erst 4 Wochen in den Alpen auf unsere Kostern rumlungern und dann gleich wieder 2 Wochen in Urlaub fahren.
Würdest Du wieder mal was schaffen, dann hätest Du auch mal die Zeit mit uns zu biken 

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## flocu (27. Juni 2006)

hamsteralex schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit...
> 
> ...ähm...kann man da mitfahren? Geplant war der 02.07.06...richitg???
> 
> ...



Ganz untergegangen in dem Tumult.
Kannst klar mitfahrn, wir beißen net. Wobei, bei den Hammelburgern kann ich nix versprechen (-;
Los gehts wohl am *So 2.Juli* um *9:30* vorm *Hauptbahnhof Wü*, dazu bitte noch n endgültiges Statement von Nummer5.

Freu mich,
Flo


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr Witzig!
> Erst 4 Wochen in den Alpen auf unsere Kostern rumlungern und dann gleich wieder 2 Wochen in Urlaub fahren.
> ......



Naja, danach gehe ich fünf Tage arbeiten und mache dann noch zwei Wochen Urlaub weil die beiden Großen Ferien haben!


----------



## Nummer5 (28. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Los gehts wohl am *So 2.Juli* um *9:30* vorm *Hauptbahnhof Wü*, dazu bitte noch n endgültiges Statement von Nummer5.


Alles in Butter!  
Wir Hammelburger sind 4,5,... Biker.

Wenn sie mit der Bahn kommen sind se kurz nach  09:20 in WÜ.

Also Start *diesen Sonntag, 09:30 Uhr vor dem HBF WÜ!*

Enden sollte das ganze vor 14:47 oder 16:34 Uhr wieder am Bahnhof in WÜ.
Aber es sollte ehr ne lockere Runde werden 
Ist zwar Vorbereitung auf die AlpenX für uns aus HAB, das Gepäck sollen sie aber zuhause lassen sonst machen die Trails keinen Spass!


----------



## prooq (30. Juni 2006)

Am Sonntag 2.7 ... 9:30 in würzburg. Alles klar ! Einfach erscheinen und sich anschliessen?


----------



## Nummer5 (30. Juni 2006)

prooq schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag 2.7 ... 9:30 in würzburg. Alles klar ! Einfach erscheinen und sich anschliessen?


Hallo,
Kein Thema wenn dir die Tour zusagt - auch von der Kondition  

Zwecks Verpflegung in Zellingen:
30.06. - 03.07. Straßenweinfest  des Winzer- und Weinbauvereines Retzbach
in der Ludwig-Hagenauer-Straße

Nochmal die Fakten:


----------



## flocu (30. Juni 2006)

prooq schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag 2.7 ... 9:30 in wÃ¼rzburg. Alles klar ! Einfach erscheinen und sich anschliessen?



...und die 25â¬ auf mein Konto Ã¼berweisen net vergessen (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (30. Juni 2006)

Ahja, Straßenweinfest klingt ja prima! Da lauf mer ein (-;

@prooq:
Der Spass kost natürlich nix, außer Nerven und viel Schweiss!
Es ist auch grundsätzlich möglich aufm Radweg zurückzugondeln, max. Distanz ca. 15km.


----------



## flocu (2. Juli 2006)

Nette Tour wars. Mit 5 Leutz gehts halt doch besser als mit 20+. Weniger Pannen und Stürze hatten mer trotzdem net (-;
Langsam is die Strecke ja richtig Routine, selbst daß in Retzbach immer passend n Weinfest ist!

Enttäuschend fand ich, daß Hamsteralex und prooq ohne abzusagen net aufgetaucht sind.

Anbei das Höhenprofil:


----------



## prooq (2. Juli 2006)

Schuldigung. Brauch man garnicht um den heißen Brei herumzureden. War ein bissel mau. Nur leider war ich auch leicht verunsichert ob ich das gepackt hätte, da ich immer alleine fahre und eigentlich keine Ahnung von meinem konditionellen Stand habe. Ausserdem war es auch die erste Tour seit 2 wochen gewesen. Im nachhinein bereue ich das ich mich net getraut hab. 

Hoffe ihr habt nicht unnötig gewartet. Wenn ja dann tut es mir leid.


----------



## hamsteralex (2. Juli 2006)

upps...doppelpost!!!


----------



## hamsteralex (2. Juli 2006)

Oh...´tschuldigung...

...aber ich war um es mal auf Deutsch auszudrücken...im A....!

Die letzte Nachtschicht...der Einzug unserer Elf ins Halbfinale...hat mich echt geschafft...in Würzburg war die Hölle los...und ich hatte in einer Tour zu tun...nach der Schicht bin ich dann nicht richtig zum Schlafen gekommen und das rächt sich dann eben am nächsten Tag...

Aber die WM dauert ja nun nicht mehr so lang...und dann bin ich bestimmt dabei...wenn ihr mich noch mitnehmt...war aber echt keine böse Absicht...

Also...nicht böse sein!!! Ich sag beim nächsten Mal auf alle Fälle bescheid...

Alex


----------



## Trailsucker (2. Juli 2006)

hallo erst mal. ich komm auch aus der gegend um würzburg und bin schlicht begeistert dass es hier so viele leute aus wü und umgebung gibt. 

mich interessieren brennend alle trails die es hier im umkreis gibt. leider bin ich noch jung (vielleicht isses auch besser so) und kenne deswegen noch nicht so viele schöne ecken. sehr viel mehr als die "trails" (wenn man sie denn so nennen will) zwischen kist und wü (also steinbachtal) und den panoramaweg über ochsenfurt kenne ich nicht (oder besser: keine schönen). vll könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen. danke schon mal dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (4. Juli 2006)

@prooq & hamsteralex:
Wenn ihr das nächste Mal Bescheid sagt, seis euch vergeben.

@Trailsucker:
Über n mangelndes Trailangebot kann man sich in Wü net beklagen. Fahr einfach ma mit, wenn hier was geht oder jeden Mittwoch um 18h bei der RSG am Bikestore.


Wie schauts denn heute Abend aus, ist jemand für ein Ründle zu haben? Sonst muss ich beim Sportgruppe-Rennradtreff mitfahrn und mich total verausgaben, habt Erbarmen (-;


----------



## flocu (4. Juli 2006)

Gegen 20h müsst mer wieder in Wü sein aus naheliegendem Grund (-;


----------



## hamsteralex (4. Juli 2006)

Also, ich werde Besserung geloben...

..heut Abend geht bei mir leider nichts...schon wieder Nachtschicht...und schon wieder dieses allgemein bekannte Event...


----------



## steff-vw (6. Juli 2006)

So Mädels, es ist geschafft.

Der Nachwuchs ist endlich da, drum war ich gestern net beim RSG-Treff. Hab den ganzen Tag im Krankenhaus verbracht, um dann zuzuschauen, wie meine Frau aufgeschnitten wird. 

Jetz ist es halt erst mal dahin mit den schönen Sonntagsfahrten. Wahrscheinlich kann ich jetz nur noch Mittwochs RSG und dann vielleicht mal Vormittag´s, wenn die Große im Kiga ist. 
 Also wer früh Zeit hat einfach mal melden. Dann kann man vielleicht kurzfristig per SMS was ausmachen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen eine gute Fahrt!!

P.S.: Fährt einer von Euch Keiler-Marathon Wombach?? Ich will eigentlich fahren, nur das Hellblau des neuen Trikot schaut so "Stockschwul" im Internet aus. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (6. Juli 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> So Mädels, es ist geschafft.
> 
> Der Nachwuchs ist endlich da, drum war ich gestern net beim RSG-Treff. Hab den ganzen Tag im Krankenhaus verbracht, um dann zuzuschauen, wie meine Frau aufgeschnitten wird.


Und was ist es geworden?
Freu mich für euch!  

Keiler-Marathon - ne da bin ich grad irgendwo in den Dolomiten


----------



## Trailsucker (6. Juli 2006)

@flocu: weiß nich ob ich da konditionell mitkomme. bin noch im aufbau (und auch nicht so der bergaufbegeisterte. wird wohl an meinem gewicht liegen). bin für bergab eher zu begeistern. bergauf is eher das übel das man in kauf nehmen muss um bergab fahren zu können.


----------



## flocu (6. Juli 2006)

@Steff:
Glückwunsch!
Keiler soll mein 1. Marathon werden *freu*
Ich grübel nur noch ob Lang oder Mittel |-:

@Trailsucker:
Es gibt immer 3-4 Gruppen, darunter ne sehr gechillte Tourengruppe. Die beißen scho net die RSGler!


----------



## steff-vw (8. Juli 2006)

Danke an alle.

So ich kann heut Nachmittag mal den Zwerg bei der Nachbarin parken. Wer hat Lust so gegen 15 ode 15.30 ne Runde zu drehen. Ansonsten zieh ich wieder mal alleine los. Dauer ca 2 bis 2,5 Stunden.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (8. Juli 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Lust so gegen 15 ode 15.30 ne Runde zu drehen. Ansonsten zieh ich wieder mal alleine los. Dauer ca 2 bis 2,5 Stunden.


15:00 Uhr und 2 Stunden könnte ich machen - muss um 17:00 wieder zuhause sein. Wir müssen noch zum Neubert und der macht um 18:00 Uhr zu.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo Daheimgebliebene.

Bin auf dem Rückweg aus dem Urlaub, Bilder folgen morgen, jemand die Woche Lust auf eine Runde? VW-S... eine Runde mit Kinderanhänger?  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ihr.

Ich habe nun die Urlaubsfotos online, ein paar zumindest. Schaut einfach mal ins Fotoalbum







Gruß, bis bald, Stefan


----------



## flocu (9. Juli 2006)

Nix gegen Fotos, aber private Urlaubsfotos von der Ostsee hier im Forum find ich scho arg offtopic. Als nächstes kommt n Kindergeburtstag...

Ich meld mich für die nächste Woche mal ab, aber am So bin ich pünktlich zum Kuppenritt wieder da. (auf Notstrom vermutlich (-; )


----------



## steff-vw (9. Juli 2006)

@sebbo
Sorry, hab um 1 noch mal rein geschaut und da hatte sich noch keiner gemeldet. War eh net so berauschend. Hat geregnet und ausgeschaut hab ich wie sau. Sorry.

@stoepsl
Mein Zwerg steht momentan mehr auf den "Eier"-Sitz, weil die anderen ja damit auch beim Kindergarten vorfahren.
Außerdem weiß ich noch gar net, wann meine Chefin mit dem neuen "Tyrann" heim kommen. Evtl. morgen oder am Dienstag. Aber für ne Runde werd ich mich scho mal "freistehlen" können. Vielleicht hast ja noch Urlaub und wir können mal früh fahren. Da hab eich ehr Zeit, so zwischen 9 und 12 (Kiga).

@flocu
Viel Spaß in den Alpen und komm heil wieder. 
Würd ich a gern machen. 

Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleicht am Mittwoch,wenn´s klappt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (18. Juli 2006)

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen:
Heute 18h Alte Mainbrücke am Colonatus, 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Juli 2006)

Ich werde in nächster Zeit wohl vollkommen ausfallen nach der Katastrophe am Samstag.   Aber bin kräftig am Therapieren...

Viel Spaß heute..


----------



## Nummer5 (19. Juli 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in nächster Zeit wohl vollkommen ausfallen nach der Katastrophe am Samstag.   Aber bin kräftig am Therapieren...


Kaum von der Reha zuhause und schon wieder nich biketauglich.... 

Spass bei Seite, was hast Du den angestellt? Hoffentlich nix ernstes


----------



## steff-vw (19. Juli 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in nächster Zeit wohl vollkommen ausfallen nach der Katastrophe am Samstag.   Aber bin kräftig am Therapieren...
> 
> Viel Spaß heute..



Ich sag ja immer, ab 30 geht´s bergab!  

Gruß Steff 

P.S.: Wenn ich Glück hab, darf ich heut Abend mal wieder mit radln.


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Juli 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum von der Reha zuhause und schon wieder nich biketauglich....
> 
> Spass bei Seite, was hast Du den angestellt? Hoffentlich nix ernstes



Die Knie sind hinüber. Aber komme eben vom Kniespezie und der hat eine angeborene Fehlstellung bemerkt und die Folgen daraus sind meine Schmerzen. Kleine OP und bis München bin ich wieder fit!  

Mal am Rande, will Sonntag eine Runde testen. Hat wer Lust auf eine RUHIGE Tour? Nicht weit, Erlabrunn?


----------



## Nummer5 (20. Juli 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Die Knie sind hinüber. Aber komme eben vom Kniespezie und der hat eine angeborene Fehlstellung bemerkt und die Folgen daraus sind meine Schmerzen. Kleine OP und bis München bin ich wieder fit!



Vor 2004 ist mein linkes Knie auch hin gewesen - Knorpelabnutzung aufgrund zu kleiner Kniescheibe. Nach gut einem Jahr Schonung ging es wieder.



> Mal am Rande, will Sonntag eine Runde testen. Hat wer Lust auf eine RUHIGE Tour? Nicht weit, Erlabrunn?


Da rufen gerade die Alpen - jippey es geht bald los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juli 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Nach gut einem Jahr Schonung ging es wieder.
> ....



Jaja, Schonung hilft, aber ich habe keinen Bock faul rum zu sitzen! Außerdem schmerzt es auch beim Treppen steigen, laufen (spazieren), und der Einkauf muss ja auch irgendwie in den vierten Stock!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juli 2006)

Ach, ich wollte ja noch Frauchens neues Bike posten, damit hat sie mich im Urlaub ganz schön geärgert!  
VW-Steff - da ist auch der Sattel wieder! 

Mir gefällts!


----------



## cosy (20. Juli 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ich wollte ja noch Frauchens neues Bike posten, damit hat sie mich im Urlaub ganz schön geärgert!
> VW-Steff - da ist auch der Sattel wieder!
> 
> Mir gefällts!



Schönes Bike!
Will "Frauchen" vielleicht mal wieder ne Runde mit mir wagen? Bin zwar noch leider ein bisserl lädiert (u.a. hab ich mir nen sehr interessantes Branding von ner Hayes 203mm Scheibe machen lassen  )
Ich hätte prinzipiell ab nächste Woche täglich ab 16 Uhr Zeit.

Evtl. schließe ich mich dir am Sonntag bei der ruhigen Tour an - ich geb aber noch rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Gruß,
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juli 2006)

Wir haben beide ab Samstag Urlaub, denke da wird was draus.


----------



## steff-vw (21. Juli 2006)

Sers.

Wenn wir am Sonntag wieder in den Garten gehen, kann ich mich vielleicht ein Stück wieder anschließen.

Morgen ist erstmal großer Kindergeburtstag und dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Bis dann vielleicht.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juli 2006)

Ähm... wie wäre es wenn wir Sonntag früh, nach dem Frühstück, so gegen zehn, alle zusammen, Cosy, Yvi, Ich.... mit Linchen im Hänger, ruhig, zum Käpelle (mit Hänger machbar) touren? Da ist es noch nicht zu heiß und ich kann jederzeit umdrehen falls es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (24. Juli 2006)

Hallöle.

Leider hat´s gestern net geklappt mit der Tour. War allerdings auch mit dem Anhänger unterwegs, aber so ne richtige Tour zum Käppele hätt mir bzw. meiner Großen zu lange gedauert. Darum haben wir hier ne Runde gedreht. 

Hoffentlich klappt´s ma wieder mit uns.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Y-Line (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Cosy... 

Sorry das ich so ruhig war, aber ich hoffte auf Regen. NAch 16:00 ist mir das einfach zu heiß zum biken. Vormittags vielleicht, aber mal schauen wie das WE wird! 

Gruß, Yvi


----------



## cosy (26. Juli 2006)

Y-Line schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cosy...
> 
> Sorry das ich so ruhig war, aber ich hoffte auf Regen. NAch 16:00 ist mir das einfach zu heiß zum biken. Vormittags vielleicht, aber mal schauen wie das WE wird!
> 
> Gruß, Yvi



Hi Yvi,

ich würde ja auch lieber am Vormittag fahren, aber da muss ich leider arbeiten    Vielleicht klappts ja mal am WE. 

Viele Grüße,
Cosy


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Juli 2006)

mal was anderes: ein freund von mir hat mir von ner alten strecke am käppele erzählt (also bergab). da soll es früher sogar ma rennen gegeben haben. is da was dran und wenn ja wo is dieser weg???

danke schon ma


----------



## flocu (26. Juli 2006)

@Trailsucker:
Wenn Du des Würzburger Käppele meinst dann würd ich mal schätzen es handelt sich um die Rodelbahn an der Frankenwarte oben. Andererseits is die net so spektakulär mitm Rad.
Beim Erlabrunner Käppele darf ich den IKEA-Slogan zitieren: "Entdecke die Möglichkeiten"


******** ey. Mittwoch 18:13 und ich sitz daheim und lern auf ne Klausur morgen weil ich so n fauler Hund war und ihr fahrt sicher alle RSG mit und freut euch des Lebens...
Doh!


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Juli 2006)

rodelbahn? hört sich erstmal interessant an. isses aber nich? wieso? und was is mim gerbrunner käppele (wo ist das schon wieder?)?


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Juli 2006)

Gerbrunn? Also wenn Ihr es gefunden habt, schreit!  

Ich werde morgen früh die Knietherapie weiter machen und hoffe es klappt die Woche noch mal mit dem Biken!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## cosy (26. Juli 2006)

Trailsucker schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes: ein freund von mir hat mir von ner alten strecke am käppele erzählt (also bergab). da soll es früher sogar ma rennen gegeben haben. is da was dran und wenn ja wo is dieser weg???
> 
> danke schon ma




Das ist definitiv die Rodelbahn von der Frankenwarte runter... Das Rennen, das dein Freund meinte, war nen Cross Country Rennen - der sog. Würzburger Hofbräu Cup. Auf der RSG-Homepage sind - soweit ich weiß- noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Rennen 2002. Die Strecke ist technisch gesehen nicht der Brüller - relativ schnell, aber auch sehr kurz. Probiers halt mal aus. Und so kommst du hin: Winterleitenweg Ri Frankenwarte. Kurz vor der "Hacienta Mexicana" gehts (ca.30 m vor der Warte) links auf nen Wanderweg bzw. Rodelbahn. 
Falls du ein paar technischere Abfahrten suchst, solltest du mal Heuchelhof ausprobieren (leider nicht sonderlich leicht zu finden) bzw. beim bereits mehrfach erwähnten Erlabrunner Käppele oder Höchberger Steinbruch fahren.

Viel Spaß
Cosy


----------



## easy rider (28. Juli 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> @Trailsucker:
> Wenn Du des Würzburger Käppele meinst dann würd ich mal schätzen es handelt sich um die Rodelbahn an der Frankenwarte oben.



So weit ich weis ist im Sommer die Rodelbahn mit Holzstangen ca. alle 50m abgesperrt, damit auch ja keiner mit dem Rad da runterfährt.


----------



## cosy (28. Juli 2006)

easy rider schrieb:
			
		

> So weit ich weis ist im Sommer die Rodelbahn mit Holzstangen ca. alle 50m abgesperrt, damit auch ja keiner mit dem Rad da runterfährt.



Stimmt! Letztes Jahr wollte ich da mal runter - war ganz schön anstrengend einen Bunny-Hop nach dem anderen zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juli 2006)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Letztes Jahr wollte ich da mal runter - war ganz schön anstrengend einen Bunny-Hop nach dem anderen zu machen...



Cool, wann fahren wir?


----------



## Peace|maker (28. Juli 2006)

Sagt was ich komme mit   muss mir doch mal entlich die umgebung angugnen  und da für faule schüler entlich ferien sind *ole* ==> biken


----------



## flocu (30. Juli 2006)

hehe, wer isn das?


----------



## hardflipper (30. Juli 2006)

cosy schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Letztes Jahr wollte ich da mal runter - war ganz schön anstrengend einen Bunny-Hop nach dem anderen zu machen...




Ich mach da immer Limbo  

Dieses Jahr hab ich die Holzbalken noch nicht gesehen!?


----------



## Artur (31. Juli 2006)

@flocu

Sieht so aus als würd der linke der Uwe sein.
Beim rechten wirst es selbst rausfinden.

Aber schön! Zwei Epics gemeinsam ins Ziel!


----------



## steff-vw (1. August 2006)

Servus.

Sieht man des nicht, das ich des bin?  

Wenn ich vorher mal geschnallt hätt, das des der Uwe vom Brand ist, hätt ich net so oft versucht ihn abzuhängen. Dann hätten wir vorher schon gemeinsam fahren können. 
Sind ja lang genug in einem Grüppchen gefahren.
@Uwe
Danke. Der gemeinsame Weg war   
Hat Spaß gemacht.

Die Ergebnisführung nach Altersklasse ist n bisl  
Da bin ich ganz stolz auf meine Leistung und dann sind nur 99 Fahrer in meiner Altersklasse.  


@Artur
Du lebst ja a noch. Was macht n es Liteville?

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. August 2006)

Grüße aus dem Urlaub, 50km und das Knie hält..... Wir sehen uns wenn wir wieder in Würzburg bin!


----------



## Artur (1. August 2006)

Servus Steff!!!

Der Uwe hat auch nicht gewusst wer du bist, also passt das doch ganz gut.
Spaß gemacht hat es ihm auf jeden Fall auch!

Mein Liteville erfreut sich bester Gesundheit. Langsam spulen sich die ersten Kilometer auf die roten Tune Naben und der Spaß ist auch stets dabei.
Wenn ich wieder so halbwegs Fit bin können wir gerne mal wieder zusammen fahren. Nachdem für mich aber gerade die Saison erst angefangen hat, (ohne Rad fährt sichs schlecht) fahr ich erst noch mal ein paar Runden im Kreis und meld mich bei euch wenn mir schwindelig ist! 

Wünsche euch weiterhin eine schöne Saison!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie schauts am WE mit einer kleinen Runde aus? Relativ egal wann und wo.  

Gruß, Stefan

....klar, Wetter voraus gesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (9. August 2006)

Am WE rufen die 24 Stunden von Duisburg *freu*


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. August 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE rufen die 24 Stunden von Duisburg *freu*



Ich weis.... schau mal wer den Post begonnen hat!  

Du weist ja, die Knie.... aber habe Freitag bis Montag frei und bin im Geiste bei Ecuh. Will hier eine "In memory of..." Runde fahren.


----------



## steff-vw (10. August 2006)

Servus.

Bei mir klappt´s net. Wir fahren wohl am Sonntag zu nem Kumpel in die Fränkische. Leider ohne Bike 
Außerdem glaub ich net, das mich Frauchen am Samstag läßt. Aber wenn doch dann meld ich mich halt nochmal.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (14. August 2006)

Na, noch jemand am Leben?
Ich wollte Biebergrund mitfahren, is da noch einer am Start?


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. August 2006)

Muss das WE voll durcharbeiten, sonst hätte ich schon mal drüber nachgedacht, so als Test.


----------



## steff-vw (23. August 2006)

Hi @ all.

Seit ihr noch alle da???
Dieses Jahr is ja echt schlecht mit gemeinsamen Ausfahrten und das Netz schläft auch schon wieder.
Sitzt ihr alle nur vor der Glotze oder was?? 
War nur a Späßle. 

Ich war heut mal das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und bin so ne Runde Ochsenfurt - Kitzi gefahren. Da ich mir nen HAC4 zugelegt hab, war ich natürlich auf die ersten Höhenmeterangaben gespannt. 
Es waren 60km und nur!! 750hm?? Hat sich irgendwie nach mehr angefühlt. Was sagen da eure Erfahrungen zu? Stimmt die Höhenangabe vom Hac? Flo fährt ja auch einen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch viel Spaß heut abend bei der RSG. Ich muß leider arbeiten. Aber vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was zusammen.
Wie schaut´s am 3.9. mit der Wertheim Runde aus? Fährt jemand mit? Ich hab´s eigentlich vor.

Also Kette rechts.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2006)

Hallo Du.

Ich bin die Runde gestern gefahren, fährt doch keiner merh mit.  
Wertheim? Muss arbeiten und elbst wenn ich frei hätte... will meine Knie für München schonen. Aber nächste Woche... Die oder Mi eine Runde? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (24. August 2006)

Servus.

Wenn geht dann nächste Woche Mittwoch RSG, weil ich Nachtschicht hab.
Vorher hab ich leider keine Zeit mehr.Am Samstag hab ich bereitschaft und am Sonntag kommt Besuch. Wär aber schön, wenn man sich wieder mal sehen würde.

Gruß Steff


----------



## hamsteralex (27. August 2006)

Mal was ganz anderes...hat zufällig jemand vor am 03.09. nach Friedrichshafen zu fahren???


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. August 2006)

Lust schon, aber muss arbeiten, keine Zeit!


----------



## hamsteralex (27. August 2006)

Sonst noch einer...ich würde mich nämlich gerne anhängen...ich muss am 03.09. bis um 6 Uhr in der Früh arbeiten...da kommt das mit dem selbst runter fahren nicht so gut...


----------



## easy rider (29. August 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heut mal das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und bin so ne Runde Ochsenfurt - Kitzi gefahren. Da ich mir nen HAC4 zugelegt hab, war ich natürlich auf die ersten Höhenmeterangaben gespannt.
> Es waren 60km und nur!! 750hm?? Hat sich irgendwie nach mehr angefühlt. Was sagen da eure Erfahrungen zu? Stimmt die Höhenangabe vom Hac? Flo fährt ja auch einen.



Ich bin die Runde auch schon mit 65km und 900hm aber auch mal mit nur 600hm gefahren. Kommt halt darauf an wie oft man bis Sommerhausen rauf und runter fährt. Kann also schon sein.


----------



## Nummer5 (30. August 2006)

@FLOCU
Was seit den Ihr für welche  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2962351&postcount=62

(Für die Unwissenden => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2955349&postcount=32 )

@ALL
Gestern meine Lefty wieder geholt, nun müssen nur noch die Buchsen für meinen Dämpfer kommen...
Bei meiner Lefty ist zum ersten mal in fast 5 Jahren mal mehr gemacht worden als nur das alte Fett wegzuwischen und neues drauf zu geben - ein Satz O-Ringe. Achja, 25


----------



## flocu (30. August 2006)

Hehe, der Bauer. Den werd ich nie vergessen!


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2006)

Ihr seit mir schon welche! Aber bin froh das Ihr es überlebt habt! 

Auf meiner "Schneetour" Heimgarten - Herzogstand war der Wirt der Hütte auch nicht begeistert, aber die Wanderer feuerten mich kräftig an. Später lies er ein Schild "Radfahren verboten" aufstellen. (Gellerie)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bekloppt?  

Nur läuft irgendwie hier nix mehr.....


----------



## steff-vw (31. August 2006)

Servus Mädels.

Hat jemand Lust morgen Mittag ne Runde mit mir zu drehen?
Ich denk mal so ab 14 Uhr ca 3 Stunden. Wenn das Wetter hält, gehen meine Mädels auf den Spielplatz und ich darf auch zum Spielen gehen. 

Also ran an den Speck und weg damit.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2006)

Ja gerne, nur leider bin ich wie immer um diese Zeit auf Arbeit. Habe aber Sonntag einen Tag frei. Bekommen zwar Besuch und ich koche, aber vielleicht findet sich jemand zu einer Guten-Morgen-Sport-Runde?  

Wenn das Wetter passt, brauch mal endlich wieder ein Vergleich....


----------



## cosy (31. August 2006)

Hi,

will morgen auch mal wieder biken - ich habs glaube ich total verlernt  
Leider kann ich erst ab 17 h. Falls also jemand so 2 h radeln möchte, einfach melden.

cosy


----------



## flocu (1. September 2006)

@Steff:
Wegen 14h schau ich ma.
Ne lockere Runde wär scho nett.
Wetter scheint auch zu passen.
Wo würdste denn fahren wollen?
Wenn de nix dagegen hast würd ich gern ne neue Runde probieren, über Oberdürrbach, Rimpar, Gasthaus Einsiedl und Maidbronn.


----------



## steff-vw (1. September 2006)

@Stoepsl
Wann arbeitest Du eigentlich mal nicht??
Dieses Jahr klappt´s leider recht wenig mit uns allen. 

Die Tour mit flocu war echt recht nett. Gemütlich, viel gequatscht und ansprechender als ich dachte. Also nicht nur Forstautobahn bis Einsiedel.
Nur der Ars.. tut mir weh.   Ich glaub mit dem Arschpfetzer werd ich net so glücklich. Naja ich werd mal 2 Wochen hart sein und den Selle Signo weiterhin testen. Besser aussehen tut er auf alle Fälle wie der Spec Rival. 

Vielleicht läßt sich ja der ein oder andere am Sonntag zu Wertheim hinreisen und man sieht sich dort. Flocu und ich werden dort sein (Außer es schüttet in Strömen). Aber der Wetterbericht paßt eigentlich. 

So long.
Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:
			
		

> @Stoepsl
> Wann arbeitest Du eigentlich mal nicht??......



Jaja.... eben, diesen Sonntag!   Mir bleibt momentan echt nur nach acht ins Studio zu gehen, sonst wird ja gar nix mehr.


----------



## flocu (7. September 2006)

Auf Wunsch gibts in meiner Galerie nun ein paar Fotos von Wertheim letzten Sonntag. Sind leider net alle was geworden, meine neue Mit-Aufs-Bike-Cam taugt net viel |-:
Bemerkenswert ist, daß 4 von 6 Leuten an unserm Tisch bei der Tombola was gewonnen haben. Natürlich nur super Sachen (-;

Schaut ja im Moment so aus als würden Steff und ich als einzige die Fahne fürs Forum hochhalten.

Wertheim 06


----------



## steff-vw (12. September 2006)

Na endlich Bilder )
Ich kann immer so schlecht welche von mir machen.... 

Also die Blessuren verheilen langsam, aber ich versuch morgenmal wieder mit dem  Bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren.  
Danach richtet sich auch, ob ich morgen Abend zum RSG-Treff komm.

Vielleicht läßt sich ja der eine oder andere Blicken.

Bis denn.
Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. September 2006)

Blicken? Ja wie immer, arbeiten!  

Aber Dienstag habe ich frei! Wenns Wetter passt bin ich auf dem Bike!  Und dann 24h München!  Bis dahin bleibt mir nur früh um 5/6 die Rolle quälen......


----------



## flocu (17. September 2006)

Mal ne kleine, hoffentlich anregende Anregung (angeregt vom Andysaui).
Spessart-Highlight Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (18. September 2006)

Sers.

Hört sich ja super an. Würd mich schon reizen.Allerdings könnt ich nur am Samstag, weil Opa un Oma 160. (zusammen ) feiern.
Allerdings muß ich erst noch am Pitbull  wink: )vorbei. Dann muß ich halt wieder den Rest der Woche betteln und sie wieder mal abends fort lassen und Kindersitten. 

Hatt noch jemand bock?

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (19. September 2006)

Servus Mädels.

Also so wie´s ausschaut kann ich mir den Samstag frei nehmen.  

Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. September 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> .....  Und dann 24h München!  ......



Bin net daaahaha!


----------



## steff-vw (19. September 2006)

Kannst Du auch mal was konstruktives beitragen, oder nur "bin auf Arbeit"  oder " net daaaa".  

Du warst scho lange net mehr gesehen.

@all
Was ist eigentlich mit Nummer5 los. Den hab ich a scho lang net mehr gesehen, bzw. gelesen.
Lebenszeichen??


Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. September 2006)

Nummer 5? Auch lange nicht gesehen...

Aber war heute biken und war keiner da!   Jetzt wieder DU!


----------



## steff-vw (19. September 2006)

Morgen früh wieder biken.
 Wenn der Chefin net noch was anderes einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (19. September 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Morgen früh wieder biken.
> Wenn der Chefin net noch was anderes einfällt.



Toll, da sage ich wieder "Arbeit" 08:30 - 20:00


----------



## steff-vw (19. September 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Toll, da sage ich wieder "Arbeit" 08:30 - 20:00



was denn sonst.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. September 2006)

Komm her, wir fahren zusammen hin! Hin und Zurück sind 60km, na?


----------



## steff-vw (20. September 2006)

@Stoepsl
Hatte leider so früh noch keinen Ausgang. Außerdem wärst Du ja eh nur Radweg bis Wertheim gefahren. 

@all
Was is n jetz mit Samstag "Spessart-Highlight Tour" ???
Ich hab mir den Tag unter schwersten Umständen frei geschaufelt. Und jetz will keiner. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (21. September 2006)

@Steff:
Ja wie gsagt, der Andy is willig und ich ah (immer).
Aber so wie ich das seh grübeln die noch ob Sa oder So. Es gibt ja ne Abstimmung, soll ich da mal für Sa stimmen?


----------



## steff-vw (21. September 2006)

Servus Flo.

Ich hab dem einen ne email geschrieben. Sie sind sich noch nicht einig, ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Stimm mal für Samstag.
Ansosnsten müssen wir Samstag alleine was auf die Beine stellen, weil ich mir den Tag bei meiner Chefin scho freigeboxt hab. Den kann ich doch dann net verfallen lassen!!!!

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. September 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:


> ..... Den kann ich doch dann net verfallen lassen!!!!
> 
> Gruß Steff



Das kenn ich!   Wünshce Euch viel Spaß, bin biken.....


----------



## steff-vw (22. September 2006)

So, die Spessart Highlight Tour fällt auf Sonntag.  
Wat nu? 

Da bleibt ja dann wieder nur der M-Weg nach Karlstadt, oder? Sonst kann man net lang genug fahren. Oder wieder mal Steigerwald??

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (22. September 2006)

Oder Rhön (-;
Naja, man könnte z.B. auf der Winterseite nach Ochsenfurt fahren und sich da südlich in dem Wald rumtreiben, da kenn ich fast noch gar nix und das steht scho ewig auf meiner Liste. Dann entweder Sommerseite zurück oder über Marktbreit und Kitzingen.


----------



## steff-vw (22. September 2006)

Die Strecke heim ist aber dann ehr :kotz: Da kannst ja nur Fahrradweg fahren.
Denn Wald kann man ja auch anfahren, wenn man mal nicht so viel Zeit hat zum biken.

Ich wollt halt mal so wenigstens 5 Stunden unterwegs sein. Und den M-Weg fahr ich normalerweise ja nur bis Thüngersheim oder Retzbach. Den Saupurzel oder (mir fällt grad die andere Seite nicht ein) fährt man eigentlich von Wü aus net so oft.
Ich wär halt gern mal wo gefahren, wo ich´s noch net kenn. Geführte Spessart (super Trail) Tour wär da scho   gewesen.
Wär also mein Favorit gewesen.

Und wat nu?? Jetz bin ich unschlüssiger denn je.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (22. September 2006)

Oder die etwas gemütlichere Tour?
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1176

Hört sich a net schlecht an.


----------



## flocu (22. September 2006)

Hmpf...
Da raucht er mein Angebot halt in der Pfeife, der Steff. Jetzt muss ich schmollen...


----------



## steff-vw (22. September 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Hmpf...
> Da raucht er mein Angebot halt in der Pfeife, der Steff. Jetzt muss ich schmollen...



 Bitte verzeih mir   
War net bös gemeint. Wollt Dich da net vor den Kopf stossen.

Die Spessart Genießer Tour hab ich auch schon fallen lassen, weil 80 km Anfahrt ist mir irgendwie zu weit. Lohr mit 50 km wär ja noch o.k.
Oder kennt der Andi sich im Spessart a weng aus? So die Keiler Strecke oder so??

Was hälst n davon? Ich bring nur ohne Markierung den Weg nicht zusammen.


----------



## flocu (23. September 2006)

Hm, weiß ah net. Glaub ich kann mich morgen net für was langes aufraffen. Muss lernen )-:


----------



## AndySaui (23. September 2006)

Servus Mädels, 
fit fürn Spessart?
werd heute mal nur leicht "anradeln" damit ich morgen (hoffentlich) die komplette Strecke schaffe. 
@Steff: Kenn mich im Spessart nur bedingt aus, aber würde dieses Jahr gerne  noch ein paar mal hinfahren, aber eine Tor ließe sich auf jeden Fall aufstellen.
Sonntag:
Wie machen wir es mit dem Fahren, sind wir jetzt zu zweit/dritt/zu viert was auch immer? 
Ich kann mich jedenfalls als Fahrer anbieten, das heißt also zwei Räder rein, zwei Personen, glaube zu dritt im Omega wäre dann etwas eng.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## flocu (23. September 2006)

Wegen Spessart Tour könnt ich ja auch einfach mal nen Track ins Navi laden und dann stur nachfahren. Aber wie gsagt, heut net |-:


----------



## steff-vw (24. September 2006)

Moin Jungs.

Also ich muß heute passen. Allerdings wäre ich gern mitgefahren. 

Ich war gestern mit m Eric von der RSG auf m M-Weg bis Edelweiß und dann auf der anderen Seite über´s Erlabrunner Käppele unterwegs. Leider ist der größte Teil des Edelweiß für Biker gesperrt (Schilder, Naturschutzgebiet) 

Zum Thema Sattel hatte ich gestern die Gelegenheit den Specialized Toupe auszuprobieren. Nach ca 40 km konnte ich dann kaum noch sitzen. 
Da geht dann der Spaß auch flöten. Naja, die Suche geht weiter. 

Euch wünsch ich viel Spaß im Spessart. Und denkt beim Trail surfen an mich 

Bis bald.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (24. September 2006)

Ja, schö wars!
Bis auf meinen Hinterbau-Rahmenbruch auf der letzten Abfahrt ))))))-:
Ey, Mountainbiken is echt der Sport mit dem meisten Materialverschleiss...

Also, ich bin erstma raus.....


----------



## steff-vw (25. September 2006)

Autsch - Rahmenbruch 
Des hört sich ja net sehr gut an.
Jetz hast ja doch n Grund, m Alex sein Hardtail zu kaufen. 

Ich weiß, ich weiß, Kohle gegen Kohlefaser, schlechtes Verhältnis 

Und nu bin ich gezwungen wieder öfter allein zu fahren, wenn Du länger ausfällst. 
Du solltest wohl am Wo-Ende Lotto spielen, im Jackpot ist genug für n neues Bike.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (27. September 2006)

Naja, wenn ich n neuen Rahmen geschenkt bekomm, dann is das ja fast scho wie n Lotto Gewinn. Noch ne neue Gabel und irgendwann ma neue Laufräder & Scheibe, dann bin ich top aufm Laufenden!
Des is der eine Grund, warum ich jetzt dem Alex sein Bike erst recht net kauf und der Andere ist, daß wenn ich nen Alu Rahmen in 2 Jahren platt mach, dann hält n Carbon Rahmen 6 Monate (-;

War jmd. RSG heut? Letztes Mal vor der Pause und ich konnt net |-:


----------



## steff-vw (28. September 2006)

Servus Flo.

RSG war o.k. Es waren fast alle mit Lampen unterwegs. Sind über Stadtwald und Heuchelhof gefahren. Nächste RSG-Ausfahrt am 27. Okt. Also erstma richtig lange Pause.

Mit m Alex seinem Bike häst halt was Top gescheites. Und steifer wie dein Alurahmen ist der Allemal. Du kannst Dir ja nen Scandium-Rahmen zulegen. Die sind nicht sehr teuer (FAT oder Fatmodul) und leicht.
Sonst muß ich den Winter über so viel alleine fahren und für ein RR langt das Budget net.

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (3. Oktober 2006)

Sacht mal, lebt in dem Forum überhaupt noch einer, oder haben sich scho alle von den Rädern in die Winterpause gezwungen?
Aber dann müßte hier mehr los sein .

Jetzt geht halt leider die schei... Schlechtwetter-Zeit los. Die Temperatur geht ja noch, aber Regen ist halt :kotz: 

Grüßle Steff


----------



## flocu (3. Oktober 2006)

Naja, ich mach halt jetzt gezwungenermaßen ah Winterpause. Aber nur bis November, dann geht die neue Saison los (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Oktober 2006)

Doch, lebe noch, ich zumindset! Aber erst München, dann Woche durcharbeiten.... eben alles eng.

Fahr spontan....   Aber immer zu date bereit!


----------



## Nummer5 (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo erst mal...

Tja ich sehne mich auch nach meine Bike. Ich glaube ich habe ab August mein Bike keine 50km bewegt 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch diese Woche rum bringen dann wird es wieder etwas ruhiger im Terminkalender.

Ab wann ist der RSG-Treff eigentlich wieder am Samstag?

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2006)

So, heute mal frei, aber nach Terminen am Morgen jetzt etwas Mails schauen und dann weiter zu PREDIA.  

Mal ganz spontan und kurzfristig, nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Donnerstag? Wenn das Wetter passt! Vielleicht auch mal wieder ein Nightride?


----------



## Radalierer (4. Oktober 2006)

Halli Hallo, 
Na dieser Thread ist ja mal richtig gut versteckt. Lese im Forum schon eine ganze Weile mit und bin nie drüber gestolpert  
Ab 28.10. gehts wieder Samstags auf RSG-Tour. Ansonsten wäre ich für Nightride jederzeit zu haben, bin aber vom kommenden Samstag an für ne Woche in den Staaten und im Moment macht einen das Wetter ja nicht so richtig an.

Cheers, Sebastian (noch einer)


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2006)

Ja cool, noch ein Student!   Herzlich Willkommen, wir sehen uns.....


----------



## flocu (9. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand hier Bock mit auf den Eisbär zu trainieren?





Ich mach noch den Oktober Lernpause und ab November gehts dann los, so 3-4x die Woche und vieeeeel Grundlage. MTB oder RR is mir wurscht, am liebsten abwechselnd.
Der Andysaui hat scho Interesse geäussert, aber the more the merrier!

Der Eisbär ist natürlich nur ne ganz hinterlistige Motivationsaktion um im Winter am Ball zu bleiben (-;

Und net vergessen, ab Nvember gibts sicher wieder den Winterpokal.


----------



## Radalierer (9. Oktober 2006)

Den Eisbären hatte ich auch schon im Programm, wäre auf jeden Fall bei gemeinsamem Training dabei. Leider komme ich unter der Woche i.d.R. nicht vor 6 aus der Uni. Da ihr wahrscheinlich keine Lust auf Dauer-Nightride habt werde ich also wohl nur zu den Wochenenden dazustoßen können.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (9. Oktober 2006)

Super, einer mehr (-;
Dauer Nightride is nix, aber mind. 1x die Woche muss das scho sein (-;
Wer bistn du eigtl.? Der Physiker mit der krassen Camcorderakku Selbstbaulampe?


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2006)

Werde, soweit die Zeit passt, zu Euch stoßen und dann fahren wir zusammen den Eisbär!   Mit Anhänger!


----------



## flocu (9. Oktober 2006)

Melde mich freiwillig für den Platz im Anhänger!
Wobei, bei deinem Fahrstil lieber doch net (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Oktober 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Melde mich freiwillig für den Platz im Anhänger!
> Wobei, bei deinem Fahrstil lieber doch net (-;



  So schlimm? Dann musst Dich aber klein machen, mein Töchterchen will auch mit!


----------



## steff-vw (9. Oktober 2006)

Servus.

Also Eisbär bin ich auch wieder dabei. Zum "eisbärtraining" muß ich auch nach Bedarf dazustossen. Aber auf alle Fälle kann ich nich 3-4 mal die Woche. 

Winterpokal wär ich auch wieder dabei. Diesmal wissen wir ja, wie des mit der Anmeldung im Team is. 

@Stoepsl
Bei mir is nix mehr mit Kinderanhänger, seit dem die Große Laufrad fährt. Also genieß es noch ein bisl, das sie drin sitzt und Ruhe gibt. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (10. Oktober 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Super, einer mehr (-;
> Dauer Nightride is nix, aber mind. 1x die Woche muss das scho sein (-;
> Wer bistn du eigtl.? Der Physiker mit der krassen Camcorderakku Selbstbaulampe?



Genau erkannt, der bin ich


----------



## Nummer5 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



> Auf MTB-News.de wird die Teamanmeldung zeitgleich mit dem Winterpokal am 6. November 2006 starten.



Ich denke bis dort hin bin ich wieder fit.
Hab am WE wieder mal meine Knie geschrottet - abers Wetter in der Rhön war geil!

Man sieht soch bei der nächsten RSG-Ausfahrt!
Samstag, 28.10. wenn ich nicht irre - um wieviel Uhr gleich noch mal?

Grüße!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Oktober 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> ...
> Man sieht soch bei der nächsten RSG-Ausfahrt!
> Samstag, 28.10. wenn ich nicht irre - um wieviel Uhr gleich noch mal?
> 
> Grüße!



  ....arbeiten!

Mal vielleicht den Sonntag in den Raum werf?   So unter Umständen.....


----------



## flocu (17. Oktober 2006)

Im Winter ist der Biketreff am Sa um 13:00, wie immer am Bikestore.
Ich schätze die ersten paar Ausfahrten werden richtig lang werden, weils ja noch ewig hell ist. z.B. Karlstadt Edelweiss

Naja, mit mir dürft ihr leider erst ne Woche drauf rechnen, weil ich am 30.10. Diplomprüfung hab. Und ob ich meinen neuen Rahmen bis dahin hab steht halt auch in den Sternen )-:


----------



## steff-vw (17. Oktober 2006)

Servus Kollegen.

Jetz hab ich mir gedacht, ich schieb unseren Thread mal wieder an, damit er nicht in der Versenkung verschwindet. Und siehe da,...... es hat mal wieder jemand geschrieben.

Das Wetter momentan ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Ich fahr sogar mit m Bike auf die Arbeit, ich faule Sau. Aber früh um halb 6 ist es wirklich saukalt. Zum Glück taugt die RSG-Winterjacke was. Die hält ganz gut den kalten Zug ab. 

@flocu
Hast scho n neuen Rahmen bestellt? Wenn ja, was?

Ich überleg gerade, ob ich mir für ein paar Euro´s n gebrauchtes Einsteiger Rennrad oder n Speedbike (RR mit geradem Lenker) zulegen soll und dafür mein Hardtail verklopf. Des Ding ist mir einfach zu schwer und ohne anständige Federung macht n MTB kein Spaß.

Was habt Ihr für RR für´s Wintertraining im Keller stehen? Auch mit der Rahmengröße haperts etwas. Ich bin so auf 56 - 58cm gekommen.

oder

nen schön leichten Laufradsatz mit AmCl Naben und Felgen und 1420g .
Gibt´s momentan beim "Steigerhäuschen" im www.

Winterpokal machen wir wieder mal ein Team auf? Vielleicht klappt´s ja dann mal wieder mit nem Treffen.

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab n Rennrad von Prophete (-;

Rahmen bestellt, von wegen. Hab doch 5 Jahre Garantie! Aber die machen halt scho 3 Wochen rum. 2 hab ich noch. Wenn das nix wird muss ich wohl von der Mainbrücke springen. Ein Leben ohne MTB macht ja keinen Sinn, buhuhuuuuuu


----------



## AndySaui (18. Oktober 2006)

Servus Mädels, 
hab am 14. November Prüfung, vorher wenig zeit, aber dann bin ich für längere GA immer zu haben.
@steff:
Rennrad im Winter is kein Spaß, wenns richtig kalt wird fällst du durch die ständig kalte Fahrtluft irgendwann als Eisklotz runter und ich sprech da aus Erfahrung. Im Moment gehts noch, aber wenns richtig kalt wird, bin ich nur noch auf dem MTB unterwegs, halt langsam...
Falls du was günstiges willst, kannst du ja im Netz die üblichen Verdächtigen abklopfen (Canyon, Rose, Bruegelmann etc.), ist aber jetzt auch ne gute Zeit, um in den Geschäften gute Rabatte zu bekommen.
Ich mir meins selbst aufgebaut, macht jede Menge spaß und passt dann prima, dauert allerdings bis du die Teile hast und ist nicht unbedingt billig....
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Oktober 2006)

Toll, dann bin ich wirklich bald der Einzige der mit MTB hier unterwegs ist!


----------



## steff-vw (18. Oktober 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Toll, dann bin ich wirklich bald der Einzige der mit MTB hier unterwegs ist!



Ach quatsch. Ich fahr auch weiterhin MTB. Hab nur gedacht für so GA Einheiten oder nach der Arbeit ne kleine Runde.
Werde deswegen nicht gleich der Tou de France verfallen. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo! Ich leb auch noch!

@flocu: Wenn du Probleme mit Wheeler hast kann ich dir evtl. helfen.
Ich kenne zufällig den Product Manager von dem Verein. Sag bescheid wenn ich sein Handy klingeln lassen soll!

@all: kaum zu glauben das ich echt noch die Warnvorstellung hab irgendwann wieder Fit zu werden. Nach meinem Sturz wegendem ich zwei Tagen im Krankenhaus war, hatte ich jetzt eine Magen Darm Grippe.
Verdammt! Dabei will ich doch mein Liteville mal wieder so richtig fliegen lassen.
Aber ich gebe nicht auf!
Wir sehn uns im Wald oder auf der Arbeit!

Bis bald!


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2006)

@Artur
Uiuiui, da haste fett Connections! (-;
Ich werd morgen mal schauen, ob ich denn jetzt wirklich Probleme mit Wheeler hab. Vielleicht läufts ja auch, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....
Dir gute Besserung! Besser jetzt als im Sommer.

@Steff:
So n bissl RR-süchtig is mer schneller als gedacht (-;
Is halt scho was ganz Anderes und auch ne ganz andere Art von Leuten.


----------



## AndySaui (20. Oktober 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> auch ne ganz andere Art von Leuten.









 wie meinsten dass jetzt?


----------



## flocu (20. Oktober 2006)

Musst ma bei der RSG am Mi ne Runde MTB mitfahrn und dann am Do ne Runde RR. Das sind 2 Welten sag ich Dir.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Oktober 2006)

...fahren die wohl schneller?  

Aber, bei Rampen und Sprüngen haben RR-Fahrer so einige Probleme! Vor allem nach 12 Stunden!


----------



## flocu (22. Oktober 2006)

RR'ler sind v.a. eins, weniger verrückt (-;

@Votec:
Wenn Du schnelle Leute suchst schau mal nächste Saison am Di bei der Sportgruppe vorbei. Also ich komm da net mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (24. Oktober 2006)

Hey Mädels.

Wie schaut´s den nun mit dem Winterpokal aus? Müßte der nicht ab Nov. wieder los gehen??
Machen wir wieder ein Team? Vielleicht klappt´s ja dieses Jahr mit der Anmeldung aller Fahrer. ;-))

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (24. Oktober 2006)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s den nun mit dem Winterpokal aus? Müßte der nicht ab Nov. wieder los gehen??
> Machen wir wieder ein Team? Vielleicht klappt´s ja dieses Jahr mit der Anmeldung aller Fahrer. ;-))


Jo, es geht Los!

Start: 06.11.2006 (erste volle Novemberwoche)
Ende: 25.03.2007 (letzte volle Märzwoche)

Info´s gibts hier

So, dann würde ich sagen wir machen wieder die Mainbergschnecken auf - oder hat jemand Einwände dagegen?

Ganz wichtig!


> Das Fenster für die Meldungen der Teams wird 2 (geaendert, rikman) Wochen betragen. (Bis zum 19.11.2006 23:59:59 Uhr)


Also bis dort hin müsst ihr auch zum Team melden und ich (wenn ich das Team wieder aufmachen sollte) euch bestätigen.


----------



## steff-vw (24. Oktober 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> So, dann würde ich sagen wir machen wieder die Mainbergschnecken auf - oder hat jemand Einwände dagegen?



Dann mach das mal. Ich meld mich dann auch an. 

Leider kann ich das schöne Wetter nicht nutzen, weil ich die Rüsselseuche hab und leider nur sehr ungern auf´s biken verzichten muß. Also bin am Samstag, dem ersten RSG-Wintertreff" nicht am Start. Aber vielleicht ne Woche später.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Oktober 2006)

Jo, bin bei!


----------



## Nummer5 (25. Oktober 2006)

DONE!
Mainbergschnecken

Ich bitte beizutreten!


----------



## Radalierer (25. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch dabei  
Man sieht sich am Samstag


----------



## steff-vw (25. Oktober 2006)

Dieses Jahr hab ich es auch geschafft, mich anzumelden. 

Samstag fahr ich zum Stadtler nach Nbg. Wenn jemand ne Kleinigkeit brauch. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2006)

N Rahmen bitte (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Oktober 2006)

Aber Nicht Wieder Verrammeln!!! :d


----------



## Nummer5 (26. Oktober 2006)

Servus,

Diesmal klappt das ja mit unserem Team  

Aber nun stellt sich ein Problem:


> *Teams*
> Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen, jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied sein


Nun ist nur noch ein Platz "frei".
Dieser geht entweder an den aberwitzigen Studendekopp oder an ein Schwein Names Andy - allerdings hat letzterer noch nicht sein Interesse bekundet.

Also - "Wer zu erst kommt, mahlt zu erst" oder 

@Flo
Macht Wheeler immer noch Probleme mit dem Rahmenwechsel?

@ALL
Dann sind wir ja am SA bei der RSG nur zu zwot - naja eine gute Woche Schonfrist habt ihr noch bis zum 06.11.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (31. Oktober 2006)

Servus Jungs.

Gestern hab ich mal den ersen "Nightride" des Jahres gemacht und bin ganz begeistert. mit 35W macht´s a richtig hell 
Nur leider war nach knapp 45 Minuten der Akku platt. Ich muß mir dich endlich mal die 20w IRC holen. Hat jemand ne Adresse oder kann die besorgen? In Wü hab ich die noch nicht gesehen.

Vielleicht klappt´s ja am Samstag mit RSG Treff. Hoff ich.
Na dann bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## cosy (31. Oktober 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Diesmal klappt das ja mit unserem Team
> 
> ...



Hallo Mainbergschnecken,

hab mir eben euer Teamprofil angesehen - ja und dann is es passiert   hab leider ein wenig doof rumgeklickt und hab mich für euer Team angeneldet - war eigentlich gar nicht so beabsichtigt....  Also, bestätigt mich bitte nicht als Teammitglied - ich will euch ja eure Statistik nicht kaputt machen  
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. November 2006)

Cosy, so passiert es wenn man etwas dumm rumklickt! Schneller hat man was an der Backe was man eigentlich nicht will... Shic Internet!


----------



## Nummer5 (1. November 2006)

Hi Cosy,

hast Du ein Glück, dass wir kein Mädchen sind. Sonst müstest Du nun zahlen  

duckundweg

SEB


----------



## Radalierer (1. November 2006)

So'n sch***. Wer mich am letzten Samstag mit meinem Red Bull hat rumeiern sehen darf jetzt den Grund dafür erfahren (alle anderen natürlich auch). Von wegen Lagerschaden, der verdammte Rahmen ist durch. Scheint in Würzburg ja in der letzten Zeit des öfteren zu passieren  
Jetzt wird sich herausstellen, was die 10 Jahre Pro Garantie bei Rose so kann, heute an einem Feiertag jedenfalls nicht allzu viel. Werde wohl für eine Zeit ausfallen, denn meine betagte Stadtsau würde wohl schon beim Anblick eines Holpertrails in ihre guten alten Einzelkomponenten zerfallen.

Gefrustet, Sebastian der 2.


----------



## cosy (1. November 2006)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Hi Cosy,
> 
> hast Du ein Glück, dass wir kein Mädchen sind. Sonst müstest Du nun zahlen
> 
> ...



Ihr seid ja soooo net zu mir 
Wünsch euch viel Glück in eurem Team - ich werde wieder als Einzelkämpfer loslegen - war immerhin letztes Jahr auf Platz 400 oder 500 oder so


----------



## flocu (2. November 2006)

Ja ********. Hab mir vor ner Woche aufm Heimweg vom akw im Übermut den Arm gebrochen. Kam gerade ausm KH und sitze nun so vorm PC:







Naja, das heisst ich bin erstma raus. 5 Wochen Gips und danach gaaaanz vorsichtig. Tut mir auch Leid fürs Team, aber ich werd denk ich viel Zeit in der Sportuni auf den Ergometern zubringen. Den Eisbär hab ich noch net abgeschrieben (-;
Davon abgesehn hab ich immer noch keinen Rahmen, 7 Wochen nun schon ey! Kauft bloß keinen Wheeler-Scheiss!


----------



## Radalierer (2. November 2006)

Na das ist doch die optimale Eisbär-Tarnfarbe! Und ohne dicke Handschuhe würde ich mich bei den Temperaturen eh nicht aus dem Haus trauen. Gibt's den Gips auch mit Silikonkissen auf den Handflächen und atmungsaktivem Obermaterial? Wünsche auf jeden Fall dir und deinem Rad gute Besserung!


----------



## steff-vw (2. November 2006)

Ey Mädels, was macht denn ihr??

Nur weil ich mal angefangen hab (Sturz), müßt ihr mir nicht gleich alles nachmachen!! Erst Rahmen schrotten und dann noch die Pfoten. Macht mal langsam. 
Dann erst ma gute Besserung.
So n Ergotraining soll ja auch ganz gut sein. 


An alle Rahmenschrotter: Hättet ihr mal nen Fully gekauft  

Nach wochenlanger Reklamation, das sich die linke Kurbel bei meiner STYLO löst, wandeld mir der Bike Brand die Kurbel auf eigene Kosten. 
Jetz laß ich mit ne XT (mit Aufpreis) geben. Leider is die nicht so schön schwarz wie die alte. 
Übrigens 400g bei der rotierenden Masse sparen bringt echt Vortrieb.  Außerdem laufen die 240s wie die Sau. Allerdings knattern die noch nich so schön. Aber des gibt sich hoffentlich noch.

So long.
Vielleicht bis Samstag, wenn´s trocken bleibt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. November 2006)

Hey Flocu, was machst Du den für´ne Shice! Hallo? Sind wir jetzt im Zerstörungs- und Verstümmelungsfred?

Mein Abflug bei den 24 Stunden war doch auch nicht schlecht, Gehirnerschütterung, Ellenbogenfraktur links, ein zerlegter Carbonrahmen,.... aber mir und MEINEM Bike geht es gut! Ich konnte weiter fahren und mein Schatz hatte nicht mal eine Schramme! Ihr solltet einfach nicht so teures Material fahren!  

...aber die Rechnung für den Rettungsdienst zahlt mir auch keiner!   Falls jemand was investieren will....PM!


----------



## AndySaui (5. November 2006)

Hmpf, 
n paar Tage nicht hier reingeschaut, schon ist die Gruppe (wahrscheinlich) voll. Hab mal nen Antrag gestellt, aber der lustige Student war schneller und falls er noch beitreten möchte, lass ich ihm natürlich den Vortritt. 
Grüßchen
Andy


----------



## flocu (5. November 2006)

Hihi. Da kam ich doch "zufällig" am Sa um 13h am Bikestore vorbei und hab endlich die ganzen Jungs mal wieder gesehn. Wenigstens der Steff hält noch die Fahne fürs Forum hoch (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. November 2006)

...ach komm, ich habe auf Arbeit ganz fest an Euch gedacht! Wirklich war! Allerdings wäre ich mit meinem Trikot so wie so aus der Reihe gefallen! 


...so, muss wieder los. Wer Lust hat, Mittagspause, auf ein Kaffe, einfach melden!


----------



## flocu (5. November 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre ich mit meinem Trikot so wie so aus der Reihe gefallen!



Ach, I wo (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. November 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Ach, I wo (-;



Also ich finde der Roanteil ist geringfügig größer!   
Aber das nächste mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (6. November 2006)

Tachpost!

Der WINTERPOKAL ist gestartet! Und ich bin seit Mittwoch krank 
Hoffe zum WE wieder ne lockere Runde mit der RSG fahren zu können.

Zum Team:
Wir haben ja Zeit bis zum 19.11.
Wer von euch beiden die meisten Punkte sammelt ist dabei 
Also ruck zuck auf den Bock und Punkte einradeln.


----------



## Radalierer (6. November 2006)

Hallo!
Als "Neuzugang" trete ich meinen Platz im Team willig an Andere ab. Wußte auch nicht, dass die Mitgliederzahl auf einen illustren Kreis von 5 Bikophilen begrenzt ist. Hoffe bald wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz zu haben, derzeit muss halt die Rolle herhalten.
Sebastian


----------



## flocu (7. November 2006)

Kriegt ihr eigtl. alle den Newsletter vom Biketreff?
Wenn nicht mal hier ne email hinschreiben.

Aktueller Anlass is ne Weinprobe am Sa den 16.12.
Des klingt genau nach meinem Geschmack (-;


----------



## steff-vw (8. November 2006)

So Mädels.

Bei dem Wetter alle Mann auf die Bike´s. Schöner wird´s nimmer. 
Ich hab ne 2 Stunden Tour bis Sommerhausen Tierpark gemacht und es macht echt Spaß. Aber Vorsicht!!
Blätter und Morgentau = Rutschig! 

Leider muß ich jetz auf Arbeit. Euch noch viel Spaß.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (10. November 2006)

Hier noch ein eventuell interessanter Termin:
http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/images/plakat.jpg
Es handelt sich um das 2. Weißwurstrennen in Külsheim. Sind von Würzburg etwa  50 km dahin. Könnte eine nette Gaudi werden. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Nummer5 (10. November 2006)

Nabend,

Ich denke werde zum Weisswurst-essen fahren  

Morgen werde ich wenns nicht regnet auch bei der RSG dabei sein wobei ich meinen Schnupfen immer noch nicht wirklich los bin


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. November 2006)

RSG wird morgen Spontanentscheidung. 

*Familie vs Termine vs Zeit vs Wetter​ *

... aber de Hoffnung sterbt zu letztes!


----------



## Nummer5 (12. November 2006)

Servus,

ganze 6 Stück sind wir gestern gewesen  
Die Hälfte hat sich dann bei der Hälfte verabschiedet.
Ich bin dann am Steinbruch hinter Höchberg abgefahren.
Und die ersten Punkte für den WP sind gemacht.

Ich werde nun den Lustigen Studi ins Team nehmen - Andy hat noch 0 Punkte  

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## flocu (12. November 2006)

Gestern sahs aber auch trüb aus.

@Stöpsl:
Trag mal Deine Einheiten um, Spinning = Radfahrn



> F: Zählt Spinning denn zum biken oder zu den alternativen Sportarten?
> A:Ist gleichzusetzen mit Rolle, also Biken.



Steht im Winterpokal-Thread

Sonst hätt ich ja gar keine Chance!


----------



## steff-vw (12. November 2006)

Ja gestern Wetter schlecht - Gesundheit beschissen.
Hab nen Rückschlag von dem Drecks-Schnupfen bekommen. Jetz is schlimmer wie vorher und geht schlecht weg. Aber Samstag bin ich höffentlich wieder fit.
Und wir wollen mal auf trockenes Wetter hoffen. 

So long.
Gruß Steff 

P.S.: Weiß jetzt jemand wo ich in Wü die IRC Birnen her bring? Ich hab schon alle Baumärkte durch, aber nur die normalen Decostar. Gibt´s da net von Philips was gleichwertiges, wenn ich mich recht erinnere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. November 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Gestern sahs aber auch trüb aus.
> 
> @Stöpsl:
> Trag mal Deine Einheiten um, Spinning = Radfahrn
> ...



Ja, gut... War mir net ganz sicher und fand auf die Schnelle auch nix dazu. War etwas überascht das es schon los ging.   Bekomme in letzter Zeit echt nix mehr mit/grbacken...


----------



## flocu (14. November 2006)

Ich denk noch kannstes ändern stoepsl, aber nimmer lang


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. November 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich denk noch kannstes ändern stoepsl, aber nimmer lang



Wie? Habe geschaut... aber bin wohl noch net wach.


----------



## flocu (14. November 2006)

Hm, des geht anscheinend sehr schnell, daß mans nimmer ändern kann. So 1-2 Tage lang ist im "geändert"-Feld so n Button.


----------



## Nummer5 (14. November 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Hm, des geht anscheinend sehr schnell, daß mans nimmer ändern kann. So 1-2 Tage lang ist im "geändert"-Feld so n Button.





> Ändern von Einträgen ist nur einmal möglich. Die Änderung kann nur innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach Eintragung erfolgen.



Das ging letztes Jahr länger.
Man kann seine Einheit aber auch über die Trainingsverwaltung  eintragen. Die kann man dann immer ändern


----------



## flocu (16. November 2006)

Sag ma stoepsl, trägst du immer noch Rolle als Alternative Sportart ein!?


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. November 2006)

Ähm... mache momentan sonst nix anderes.


----------



## flocu (18. November 2006)

Äh?
Ja wieso denn als Alternative Sportart und net als Radfahren? Magste keine Punkte haben?


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. November 2006)

Ähm, ja, ok, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen...   Noch eine Weile dann habe ich wieder mehr Zeit zum biken, dann klappt es hoffentlich auch mal wieder mit der RSG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (19. November 2006)

So, jetzt habe ich gemerkt das es für Radeln auf der Rolle (wenn man es komisch benennt) weniger Punkte gibt als normal!  
Aber jetzt sollte es auch ich begriffen haben!


----------



## flocu (25. November 2006)

Wer is denn eigtl. noch bei der Weinprobe am 16.12. dabei?


----------



## Nummer5 (25. November 2006)

Hallo,

Leider nix gewesen mit radeln heute bei mir, hatte Bezirksversammlung.

Weinprobe - keine Ahnung, bekomme den Newsletter leider immer noch nicht. Woran´s scheitert   

Was mit Weißwurstrennen? Wer ist hier dabei?


----------



## steff-vw (25. November 2006)

Servus.

Ich konnte leider heute auch nicht. Aber hat jemand Lust morgen früh ne Runde zu drehen. Hab mir so Richtung Ochsenfurt vorgestellt. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja melden.

@Nummer5
Ich hab mir jetz zwei IRC-Birnen besorgen lassen. Brauchst Dich also nicht mehr drum zu kümmern.

@flocu
Ist wenigstens bei all dem Schmerz der Rahmen schonwieder da, bzw. ein neuer? Dann kannst Du ihn wenigstens ansehen und streicheln. 

So long.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (25. November 2006)

Kein Rahmen da. )-:
Ist ja auch erst 9 Wochen her, kann man ja net erwarten so früh scho...


----------



## Radalierer (25. November 2006)

Hurra, mein Rad ist da.
Nach drei Wochen ist mein Red Bull wieder im Schuppen. Insgesamt top Service, das war eindeutig eine der positiven Versendererfahrungen. Werde es morgen erstmalig ausführen, bin aber dieses Wochenende im Sauerland, also keine gemeinsame Tour.

Beim Weißwurstrennen wäre ich, vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt, dabei. Könnte zwecks Transport eine A-Klasse zur Verfügung stellen und entweder zwei Personen plus drei Räder oder aber drei Personen plus 1-2 Räder transportieren. Ein Freund von mir hätte ebenfalls Interesse mitzumachen.

Bis die Tage, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (25. November 2006)

So, nach Wochen endlich mal wieder richtig frei! Also wenn wer am Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde hätte.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. November 2006)

Hallo Würzburger!  

Ich suche mal wieder ein Hardtail   oder eigentlich sogar zwei Hardtail. Habe hier ja schon mal richtig Erfolg gehabt, also versuche ich es wieder!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Dezember 2006)

...schaut mal bei Gelgenheit im WalMart vorbei, ich habe mich bald nicht mehr ein gekriegt!  Klickst Du!


----------



## AndySaui (4. Dezember 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> So, nach Wochen endlich mal wieder richtig frei! Also wenn wer am Montag, Dienstag oder Mittwoch Zeit und Lust auf eine kleine Runde hätte.....



Mittwoch nachmittag ab 15 Uhr bin ich dabei, aber bis dahin hab ich mir wahrscheinlich noch keine Lampe gebastelt, geht also nur bei Tag!
Gruß
Andy


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Dezember 2006)

AndySaui schrieb:


> Mittwoch nachmittag ab 15 Uhr bin ich dabei, aber bis dahin hab ich mir wahrscheinlich noch keine Lampe gebastelt, geht also nur bei Tag!
> Gruß
> Andy



Hallo Andy, hast Du mal geschaut von wann der Post ist!  

Ich werde mich gleich etwas aufs Rad schwingen und hoffen es regnet nicht!


----------



## AndySaui (4. Dezember 2006)

schaaaade!


----------



## Radalierer (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Allerseits, 
Ich möchte mich mal wieder kleidungstechnisch neu eindecken (Weihnachten steht schließlich vor der Tür) und suche nach Fahrradläden in der Region, wo man ein ausreichend breites Angebot an Hosen und Trikots findet, am besten noch zu vernünftigen Preisen. Als Versand-Jünger bin ich nicht so ganz informiert, welcher Laden da am ehesten anzusteuern wäre, der Bikestore hat glaube ich ein sehr überschaubares Angebot. Kann auch ruhig in einem ca. 20 km Umkreis liegen, maximal Kitzingen oder vergleichbar weit. Vielleicht habt Ihr ein paar Tips für mich?

Bis denne, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (5. Dezember 2006)

Der Brandt hat ne Riesen Auswahl, aber keine Schnäppchen imho.
FX-Sports in Höchberg evt. noch.
Wo Du grad Kitzingen erwähnst, da gibts den [email protected], kennt das jemand? Bin mal aufm Weg zum Schwanberg vorbeigefahren und es schaut ja sehr groß aus von außen. Ist aber auch für Motorräder, oder?


----------



## steff-vw (13. Dezember 2006)

Servus Allerseits.

Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden und meinen Senf zum Besten geben.
Ich hab gestern erstmalig die Eigenbaulampe mit der IRC-Birne gefahren.   Die Breite ist genau richtig und die Lichtintensität auch. Nur leider erkennt man auch mit Ihr die Pfützen im Wald bei Dunkelheit recht schlecht. 

Die Wetteprognose für diese Woche bleibt wohl so wechselhaft. Wer fährt am Samstag RSG mit? Letzte Woche haben wir die Hucke von oben ordentlich voll gekriegt. Aber das Bike hat sich von unten mal selbst gewaschen. 

@flocu
Was macht der Arm? Bald wieder einsatzbereit? Auf dem Ergometer trainierst ja wie ein wilder lt. Winterpokal. 

Vielleicht bis Samstag.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (13. Dezember 2006)

Gips kommt hoffentlich am 8.1. ab, hoffentlich. Ich kann kein Ergometer mehr sehn )-:

Kommt niemand am Sa zur Weinprobe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Dezember 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Kommt niemand am Sa zur Weinprobe?



Arbeiten!   ....aber wenn Wetter hält mit Bike zu Arbeit, jetzt wo man(n) auch schneller fahren kann!


----------



## flocu (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohes Fest!


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Dezember 2006)

flocu schrieb:


> Frohes Fest....



...Euch allen, einen fleißigen Weihnamann und tut Ihm nicht zu sehr weh wenn was nicht passt!


----------



## flocu (31. Dezember 2006)

Wenn jmd. kurzfristig Lust hat, heute ist Sylvesterlauf in der Stadt. Ich geb mir das mal, jetzt wo der Eisbär für mich gestorben ist.

Guten Beschluss allerseits!


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich starte gleich mit Junior auf Sylvester-Jahresabschluss-Tour! ...bis es dunkel wird, mal schauen was wir schaffen!


----------



## steff-vw (31. Dezember 2006)

Also Mädels.

Allen einen guten Beschluß und ein erfolgreiches und gesundes neues Jahr.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dieses Jahr mal *Alle*  wieder öfters.

Vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen beim Eisbär-Ride. Wenn es Wetter so weiter geht, dann können wir ja in kurzen Trikots fahren. 

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (2. Januar 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dieses Jahr mal *Alle*  wieder öfters.



Lol, allerdings! Der Stoepsl hatte ja dieses Jahr mal überhaupt keinen Bock mitzufahren. Dafür hat er uns halt um so fleissiger über seine Arbeitszeiten informiert (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Januar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Lol, allerdings! Der Stoepsl hatte ja dieses Jahr mal überhaupt keinen Bock mitzufahren. Dafür hat er uns halt um so fleissiger über seine Arbeitszeiten informiert (-;



Ja, und das werde ich weiter tun!! Mur mit dem Unterschied das ich jetzt endlich einen normalen Job habe und auch Zeit um zu normalen Zeiten zu fahren!! Wann gehts wieder los??


----------



## cosy (2. Januar 2007)

Hi Stoepsl,

du bist nicht mehr im "Disneyland"?  

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (2. Januar 2007)

Dann klär uns mal über deine neuen Arbeitszeiten auf, damit wir endlich mal wieder was auf die Beine (bzw. Räder) bringen. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Januar 2007)

NEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIN, seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr!   Offiziel die Führung am 31.12. um 24Uhr abgegeben!   Jetzt gehts mir viiiiieeeeel besser!


----------



## steff-vw (5. Januar 2007)

Servus.

Wer fährt den Eisbär-Ride in KT? Ich bräucht nämlich evtl.ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Oder ich muß halt mit m Bike nach KT und zurück. Sollte von der Strecke her natürlich machbar sein. Aber da muß ich halt dann schon so bald los. 

Außerdem kann man ja in nem Grüppchen fahren. Von der RSG fahren ja auch einige mit.

Bis Sonntag vielleicht.
Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (5. Januar 2007)

Zieht mich jemand im Hänger? (-;


----------



## Radalierer (5. Januar 2007)

Ich werde wohl Ride - Der Schlammbär mitfahren. Planen im Moment noch mit unserer A-Klasse hinzufahren, die dann aber mit zwei Rädern + drei Personen schon an der absoluten Kapazitätsgrenze ist. Mitfahrer könnten sich höchstens per Abschleppseil anhängen.  

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Januar 2007)

Oh man, ich wollte den Quatsch nicht noch mal fahren, aber wenn Steff sonst net hinkommt...  

Wann wollt Ihr denn starten? 0900 oder 1000 Uhr Runde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (5. Januar 2007)

@Stoepsl

Es zwingt Dich doch keiner! Wenn Du mich allerdings als Motivation siehst. 
Also ich fahr auf alle Fälle erst um 10 Uhr die 45km. Des langt dann nämlich. Ich werd wenn´s net regnet halt mit m Bike hin und zurück fahren. Ist halt mit Afterride-Party net viel drinnen.
Aber den Kitzingertrail auf der Hinfahrt hört sich doch auch TOP an, oder? 

Ich könnt auch das Auto nehmen, da meckert nur meine Frau, weil wir noch eines haben und sie mit den Kids zuhause rumhängen muß.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2007)

So, also es ist zumindest von Oben trocken, werde mich dann mal auf den Weg nach KT machen. Ich hoffe man trifft sich, wir werden Nähe der Holzbude am Start stehen, ich habe mein rot-blaues Sponsoren-SUPERMANtrikot an, also nicht zu übersehen!  

...bis dann!


----------



## ETiTho (7. Januar 2007)

Hi!
Können die die mitgefahren sind bitte ein bisschen vom Eisbär-Ride erzählen?
Gruß ETiTho


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2007)

Die selbe Strecke wie letztes Jahr, bis auf den Zieleinlauf. Viiiel Schlamm, sehr viiiiel Schlamm im ersten Teil, dann die "Verpflegung" und die zweite Hälfte Radweg bis KT zurück. Gefahren sind wir 02:01:51, haben es ruhig angehen lassen.   Wir, also ein Bekannter aus SW, ein Triathlet und ich. 

Jetzt werde ich die Woche aber meinem Bike eine Salbung zugute kommen lassen müssen. Kette vom Schlamm trocken wie ein Pupps. Da wird das Putzen wieder länger dauern als die Fahrt.

Übrigens, nach dem Start Sonnenschein!!!! Geiles Wetter!!


----------



## steff-vw (8. Januar 2007)

Hab mich gestern früh nicht so fit gefühlt, drum bin ich nicht gekommen.
Ich bin dann hier gegen 13 uhr gestartet und hab am ersten Anstieg schon gemerkt, das es mir net gut geht. Hab dann auch abgebrochen und bin wieder heim gefahren. 

Wetter hat sich ja zum Glück gebessert. 
Nächstes Jahr halt dann wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (8. Januar 2007)

Mal noch ein Tip zur korrekten Rennvorbereitung: 
Niemals 14 Stunden hart schuften am Tag vorm Rennen, das geht net gut  
Ich konnte das Gestern mal ausprobieren, nachdem ich am Samstag noch bis Mitternacht Bretter geschliffen hatte. Das Rennen war danach zäh wie Kaugummi, ab Kilometer 55 nur noch Krämpfe und ab Kilometer 45 den Gedanken im Kopf zu haben, bei "richtiger" Streckenwahl jetzt schon im Solebecken liegen zu können macht das Treten nicht einfacher. Hab mich dann doch tapfer durchgequält um im Ziel festzustellen, dass es weder Zeitnahme noch Plazierungen gab  
Ansonsten fand ich das Rennen sehr gut organisiert, die Verpflegungsstellen hätten etwas dichter sein dürfen, an deren Qualität war hingegen nichts auszusetzen  . 

Bis die Tage, Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Januar 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> ....Hab mich dann doch tapfer durchgequält um im Ziel festzustellen, dass es weder Zeitnahme noch Plazierungen gab ....



 Ätsch.... sag doch, Sonntagsrunde! Aber war dann doch ganz schön das ich doch noch gefahren bin.


----------



## pinguin (8. Januar 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Mal noch ein Tip zur korrekten Rennvorbereitung: [...]



Muhahahahargl... Rennen? Wo steht denn, das der Schlammbär ein Rennen ist? Hattest du schon den Pokal in Silber im Traum vor dir? 

Dieses Jahr war's fein. Wir haben uns in WÜ getroffen und sind ebenfalls starke 95 km gefahren. Kein Regen, dann feiner Sonneschein. Schee wars... Zieht euch mal den Marienwanderweg als MTB-Route rein, ist nicht übel.


----------



## flocu (8. Januar 2007)

Der fränkische Marienweg ist zwar 800km lang, aber zwischen Würzburg und Kitzingen kann ich mir jetzt echt net vorstellen, wo ihr da den Marienweg gefahren seid. Ich bitte um Aufklärung (-;






Ich beneide natürlich alle, die den Eisbärn gfahrn sind. Habe heut endlich den Gips abbekommen und werd wohl so in nem Monat wieder MTBen können, juchuuuui! (-;


----------



## Widu (8. Januar 2007)

Natürlich waren wir nicht beim Schlammbären, sondern sind  mehr oder weniger in die andere Richtung gefahren.

D.h. Rimpar-Arnstein-Querung nach Retzbach (Wern entlang)-Und danach Marienweg bis nach Wü zurück.


Sehr schöne Sache, man sollte sich aber nicht auf die Führungsqualitäten eines Führungspingus verlassen, der einen mit traumwandlerischen Sicherheit sofort in die falsche Richtung oder auf Dornenschiebepassagen gelotst hat.*duck* 




Da ich letztes Jahr beim Eisbären schon dabei war und die Strecke eher  anspruchslos gefunden habe, fand ich die Möglichkeit etwas Neues auszuprobieren sehr reizvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (9. Januar 2007)

Genau.


----------



## easy rider (10. Januar 2007)

In Günterleben wird es wieder mal einen Marathon geben:
http://www.oxzone-bike-marathon.de
15 Euro als Anmeldegebühr finde ich überaus fair für eine 80km Strecke. Ist meiner Meinung nach besser als über 40 Euro und irgend ein Geschenk das man nicht braucht.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Januar 2007)

Das Wetter ist ja mal wieder geil! Nach dem ich mein Bike vom KT-Schlamm befreit habe, musste ich es klar heute gleich wieder einsauen! Sogar in der selben Gegend!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Januar 2007)

Ja, wie schauts am WE aus? Jemand Lust was zu planen?


----------



## steff-vw (17. Januar 2007)

Am WE soll es aus Eimern schütten. Samstag hab ich Kinderdienst, aber Sonntag früh will ich eigentlich ne Runde fahren. Wenn es Wetter paßt könnte man sich ja kurzfristig zusammenfinden. 
Obwohl .... jetz wo es Epic mal wieder sauber ist. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (18. Januar 2007)

Straße Grundlage könnt ich anbieten.
Gelände darf ich leider noch net fahrn. Ich hätte aber eh keinen fahrbaren Untersatz fürn Wald...


----------



## Nummer5 (18. Januar 2007)

Servus,

Lebe auch noch  
Bin letzten Samstag seit Ende November wieder mal gefahren - in Hammelburg.
Diesen bin ich wieder nicht in WÜ und nächstes glaube ich auch nicht.
Einfach zu viel zu tun momentan  



flocu schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber eh keinen fahrbaren Untersatz fürn Wald...


Immer noch keinen neuen Rahlem - unglaublich


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Straße Grundlage könnt ich anbieten.
> Gelände darf ich leider noch net fahrn. Ich hätte aber eh keinen fahrbaren Untersatz fürn Wald...



hm...



steff-vw schrieb:


> Obwohl .... jetz wo es Epic mal wieder sauber ist



Das kenne ich irgendwo her, Schlammen macht zwar Spaß aber tut es immer weh dann das Ergebniss zu sehen!  

Aber da ich ja nun auch ein "Rennrad" habe, und mich noch etwas daran gewöhnen muss, würde ich schon in die Richtung etwas.....


----------



## steff-vw (18. Januar 2007)

Da seit letzter Woche mein Crosser auch fertig ist, würde einer Straßenausfahrt also nix im Wege stehen.
Außer das Wetter natürlich 
Ich müßt allerdings spätestens um 13 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Also Start dann so 10 Uhr.
Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Januar 2007)

Klingt doch spitze!   Wenn es net regnet!


----------



## flocu (20. Januar 2007)

Dann würd ich ma sagen 10h Talavera (haha)

Ne also ich bin raus, kann leider erst nachmittags. Aber fahrt doch einfach RSG mit, wie gsagt 10h Talavera...


----------



## steff-vw (20. Januar 2007)

Welche Gruppe fährt n RSG? Die "normalen" oder die Racer?
Normale könnt ich mir vielleicht mal antun. Was is mit Dir, Stoepsl?

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (20. Januar 2007)

Komme gerade vom Rennrad Samstagstreff und es war sehr gemäßigt, kein Streß!
Ich wünsch euch mehr Glück mitm Wetter (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Januar 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Welche Gruppe fährt n RSG? Die "normalen" oder die Racer?
> Normale könnt ich mir vielleicht mal antun. Was is mit Dir, Stoepsl?
> 
> Gruß Steff



Ähm, hallo? Also ich weis nicht ob ich da mit meinem Oldtimer mithalten kann? 

Allerdings sind jetzt Eggbeater dran!


----------



## steff-vw (20. Januar 2007)

Du sollst ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen. Nur fahren. 
Aber wir können auch alleine was auf die Beine stellen. Da ich aber noch nie bei nem RSG-RR-Treff war würde es mich eigentlich schon mal interessieren.

Und wenn ich allein fahren muß, dann fahr ich eh ehr Quer durch als Straße.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Januar 2007)

War ja auch mehr technisch gemeint. Mit 12 Gängen und der Schaltzentrale mittig an der Steuerzentrale verliert man schon mal etwas Zeit und bleibt wegen Verschaltern hängen...   Ich befürchte das ich da ein kleiner Bremsklotz sein werde...  

Allerdings wolang wäre mir egal, ein paar Nebenstraßen sind schon ok...


----------



## steff-vw (20. Januar 2007)

Straße dann ehr weniger 

Wenn nicht RSG, dann wollt ich eigentlich mal nach Frickenhausen (Ochsenfurt) fahren. Entweder am Main entlang oder den Panoramaweg. Wobei der mit m Crosser n bisl zu hart wär.

Wie hätten Sie es gerne Herr Stoepsl.
Der Flo muß ja erst seinen Rausch von heut Abend ausschlafen. Studenten halt. 

Allem Vorausgesetzt: Das Wetter bleibt trocken!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Januar 2007)

Jetzt regnets aber... Ok, wegen mir fahr ich auch mit dem MTB. Denke mal wir warten besser bis 09:00 und schauen dann weiter wie und wo, ok?


----------



## flocu (21. Januar 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Der Flo muß ja erst seinen Rausch von heut Abend ausschlafen. Studenten halt.



Rausch!
Womöglich meinst Du Alkoholrausch!
Wie abwegig is das denn!!!
Ich bin absolut nüchtern und morgen früh topfit!
(wenn ein Wunder passiert)  (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Januar 2007)

Ok, Wetter geil.... 10:00 am Colonatus!


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Januar 2007)

So, geile Runde, geiles Wetter (zu 99,99%), guter Grip des Untergrund (zu 99,99%), .... hat Spaß gemacht, bis nächste Woche   dann mal. Schönen Sonntag noch....und gute Besserung, Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (21. Januar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> So, geile Runde, geiles Wetter (zu 99,99%), guter Grip des Untergrund (zu 99,99%), .... hat Spaß gemacht, bis nächste Woche   dann mal. Schönen Sonntag noch....und gute Besserung, Stefan



Dann hat bei mir wohl die 0,01% überwogen. Es hat zwischendurch geregnet, der Grip in der Kurve war .....(naja, ich brauch jetzt erstmal Salbe, ein neues Schaltauge ,ne neue Abdeckung STI und des Ding ist noch net mal 14 Tage alt), aber Spaß gemacht hat´s trotzdem 
Können wir gerne mal wieder machen.

Bis bald mal wieder.
Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

...mal ganz vorsichtig anfrag wegen Sonntag? Wie immer? Beim Colonatus?


----------



## flocu (27. Januar 2007)

Als MTBloser heissts für mich 10 Uhr Talavera, wenn ich so früh rauskomm...


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Januar 2007)

Dann mal viel Spaß, das werde ich mir "noch" nicht antun. 

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (27. Januar 2007)

Ich muß morgen passen. Familienveranstaltung.
Leider hat es heute nicht zur RSG gereicht. Es hat bei uns bis 2 ja nicht mal ansatzweise aufgehört zu schneien.
Vielleicht klappt´s ja nächste Woche.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (28. Januar 2007)

Gut daß Du am Sa net gekommen bist Steff. Wir waren wetterbedingt nur zu zweit, Henning "Der Eisbär" Frankenberger und ich arme Wurst. Ab Ochsenfurt hing ich dann nur noch im Windschatten und geregnet hats ab Kitzingen auch noch. Naja, nett wars trotzdem (-;
Heute wars dann scho besser. 6 Unerschrockene und sanftes Tempo

Wenn die Woche jemand Straße fahren will, ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2007)

Ja dann schandtaten wir mal, oder? Mi, Do oder Fr.? 

Mo bin ich in FFM und Di hat Frauchen Spätschicht, könnten dann nur den Hänger an das RR hängen!


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Januar 2007)

Heute? 14:30? Straßenrunde? SMS?


----------



## flocu (30. Januar 2007)

Klingt gut!


----------



## flocu (30. Januar 2007)

@Stoepsl:
Dein Handy scheint aus zu sein und ich weiß auch nimmer ob ich vorhin ne Empfangsbestätigung für die SMS bekommen hab. Also wenn Du kommst sag nochmal Bescheid. Ich mag halt net hinfahren und dann allein rumstehen...
(aber 10 mins brauch ich scho um mich umzuziehen und hinzufahrn)


----------



## Peace|maker (30. Januar 2007)

Nur mal so die Frage, kam warscheinlich schon mal.
Aber fährt noch jemand was anders hier in der Umgebung außer CC oder Dirt der hier im Forum nen bisschen Aktiv ist??


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Januar 2007)

Peace|maker schrieb:


> Nur mal so die Frage, kam warscheinlich schon mal.
> Aber fährt noch jemand was anders hier in der Umgebung außer CC oder Dirt der hier im Forum nen bisschen Aktiv ist??



Nur mal so die Frage, kam warscheinlich schon mal.
Aber wer fährt von uns was anders außer CC oder Dirt der hier im Forum nen bisschen Aktiv ist??   

Fahr einfach mal mit, wir sind für jeden Shic zu haben!


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Januar 2007)

So, nach der geilen Runde heute.... Donnerstag? Selbe Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (30. Januar 2007)

noja könnte schon mal mitfahrn aber do ist schlecht bin da noch bis 17:00 uhr eingespannt 

Und wenn würde ich erstmal mein Big Hit einfahrn wollen   Also mal zu dem Punkt wer was anders außer Dirt und CC fähr, »»»ICH«««!

Also naja wobei könnte schon mal wenn meine zeit passt mitfahrn, hab ja noch des ERT,und werde wohl damit net zu sehr der klotz am bein , Nur müsste vorher den Asphalt anteil wissen. Ob es sich lohnt wieder die Larssens aufzuziehn, oder lieber doch die 2.4er lassen soll.

**seit aber gewahrnt ich bin Konditionell zur Zeit eine absolute Krücke**


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Februar 2007)

Meine Planung für das Wochenende wurde wieder von Außenstehenden geändert!  

Also habe Zeit, werde eine Runde drehen wollen, aber ob ich in den Schlamm muss.... naja, mal schauen. Wie schauts aus? Vielleicht auch wieder nur Straße? Lust??


----------



## Peace|maker (1. Februar 2007)

Naja ich werde am Sa auch mal ne runde drehn hab nur net so die sehnsucht nach Straße bzw will meine "Straßen"-Larssens net aufzeihn *G* und ka werde vll so ne Runde um Steinbachtal - Kist - Höchberg qäulen. und zwar mit dem Big Hit, muss einfach mal eingefahren werden   auch wenn ich mich schon fluchen sehe wenn es den Berg hochgeht^^. 
Aber was solls^^


----------



## flocu (1. Februar 2007)

Ups. Hab irgendwie keine mail bekommen, daß n neuer Post da ist. Sonst hätt mer was machen können stöpsl, doh. Saui und ich sind nämlich vorhin kurzfristig ne kurze Runde gefahrn. 
Naja, dann vielleicht nächste Woche?


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Ups. Hab irgendwie keine mail bekommen, daß n neuer Post da ist. Sonst hätt mer was machen können stöpsl, doh. Saui und ich sind nämlich vorhin kurzfristig ne kurze Runde gefahrn.
> Naja, dann vielleicht nächste Woche?



Jaja.....  

Und jetzt regnet es wieder, den Wald wieder richtig einsauen fürs Wochenende....


----------



## flocu (2. Februar 2007)

Yippieyippieyeah!!!!
Ich hab wieder ein Mountainbike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

       


Nach 18 1/2 Wochen bzw. 4 1/4 Monaten kam gerade ein völlig unerwarteter Anruf:
"Das Rad is fertig"

Jetzt hab ich nen Corratec Rahmen, weils Wheeler echt net auf die Reihe bekommen hat. Uuuunglaublich!

Heut Abend schau ich mir Würzburg oben vom Stein aus an (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2007)

Morgen oder Sonntag Vormittag mit der Straßengurke nach FFM?   ...oder hat wer eine ander Idee? 

....flocu, wie ist das Wetter im Wald? Wenn es trocken bleibt, dann Samstag RSG?  

...mal schauen!


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. Februar 2007)

Ach, Glückwunsch! Willkommen zurück unter den "richtigen Bikern"!  



flocu schrieb:


> Yippieyippieyeah!!!!
> Ich hab wieder ein Mountainbike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ......


----------



## flocu (2. Februar 2007)

Um Gelände zu fahren hab ich leider noch kein grünes Licht vom Doc. Also für mich heissts morgen 13h Talavera Rennrad.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Februar 2007)

Schönes "Ründchen" heute... Danke an Euch Zwei das Ihr mit dabei wart, hat geholfen sich unter den Racern zu behaupten!


----------



## ETiTho (4. Februar 2007)

Fällt jemandem zu dem Thema noch was ein?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259274
Würd mich nämlich auch sehr interessieren.
Und ihr kennt euch sicher in der Gegend gut genug aus, um uns ein paar Tipps zu geben.
Danke,
Gruß ETiTho


----------



## Radalierer (5. Februar 2007)

Meine Fresse, das ging gestern ja gar nicht. Die Kombination aus schlechter Kondition und Verfassung meinerseits, sowie dem "ambitioniertem" Tempo der Rennrad-Raser andererseits hat mir echt den Rest gegeben. 
Sorry Flocu, bin nach der Tour auf dem Sofa weggepennt und erst wieder erwacht, als die Poeten im AKW schon längst ihre Reime zum Besten gegeben haben. Nächstet mal bin ich bestimmt dabei, doch jetzt muss ich erst mal dieses Debakel von gestern mental verarbeiten und meinen Beinen weismachen, dass alles gar nicht so schlimm war und sie sich nicht so anstellen sollen.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage. Hat vielleicht einer von Euch ein GPS Dingsbummsgerät was zum biken geeignet ist? Besteht die Möglichkeit das ich mir das mal über Pfingsten ausleihen könnte? Oder weis jemand wo man solche günstig aber brauchbar erwerben kann? 

Stefan, Flo, Andy.....


----------



## flocu (5. Februar 2007)

Wow, tolle Woche. 4 Ausfahrten mit Forenbeteiligung!

Di mitm stoepsl





Do mitm andisaui





Sa RSG RR Treff zu zwölft mit steff und stoepsl





So RSG RR Treff zu vierunzwanzigst mit lustigerstudent




Die Entfernungen sind alle etwa 2% länger, weil der Radumfang noch aufs MTB eingestellt war.
Diese Woche muss ich leider klausurbedingt bis Sa pausieren, aber dann gerne wieder (-;

@lustigerstudent:
Ich fands auch sehr hart gestern, ziemlich ähnlich wie manchmal die schnelle Gruppe MTB im Sommer. Andererseits bin ich superfroh dabei gewesen zu sein. Allein deswegen, um zu sehen wieviele Leute bei der RSG mich in Grund und Boden fahren.
Poetry slam is nächsten Monat wieder (-;

@stöpsl:
Ich hab ein gelbes etrex. Das ist das billigste Gerät aufm Markt und hat dementsprechend nur die absoluten Basisfunktionen ohne Kartendarstellung. Wenn Dir das ausreicht, kannstes gern ausleihen.


----------



## steff-vw (6. Februar 2007)

Also mein Fazit:

Zum Ausdauer und Krafttraining mit den RSG-RR fahren. Die fahren Dich in Grund und Boden und Du weißt dann wieder wo Du stehst. 
Vor allem bei zu wenig Kondition. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (6. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage. Hat vielleicht einer von Euch ein GPS Dingsbummsgerät was zum biken geeignet ist? Besteht die Möglichkeit das ich mir das mal über Pfingsten ausleihen könnte? Oder weis jemand wo man solche günstig aber brauchbar erwerben kann?



Also ich hab ja auch so ein Dingsbums.
Ob du es aber über Pfingsten haben kannst...kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich evtl. selbst unterwegs bin.
Ich hab auch ein günstiges Gerät, allerdings mit Kartendarstellung und Speicherkarte 
Meine Fahradhalterung ist auch noch sehr experimentell  , hier müsste auch noch was passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Februar 2007)

Hm, schauen wir mal, vielleicht findet sich ja was brauchbares. Nur kenne ich mich da mal null aus!


----------



## flocu (8. Februar 2007)

Die Anmeldung zum RSG Trainingslager (30.03 bis 07.04.07) in Cesenatico lÃ¤uft jetzt. Ich war letztes Jahr dabei und fands spitze.

top Hotel
top Essen
top Gegend
top Wetter
top ortskundige RSGler
top Cappupausen
top eiskaltes Meer
top Urlaub!


Der lustige Student hat ja Interesse, evt. noch jemand? 
Letztes Jahr gabs immer 2 Gruppen und in der langsameren sind sogar einige Leute gfahrn mit bis dahin 0 Jahreskilometern.
395â¬ fÃ¼r die ganze Woche (Bus, ****Hotel mit VP)
fÃ¼r RSGler 370â¬


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Februar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> ...... Interesse, evt. noch jemand?
> Letztes Jahr gabs immer 2 Gruppen und in der langsameren sind sogar einige Leute gfahrn mit bis dahin 0 Jahreskilometern.
> 395â¬ fÃ¼r die ganze Woche (Bus, ****Hotel mit VP)
> fÃ¼r RSGler 370â¬



Ja schon, aber solange mir das keiner sponsort brauche ich auch nicht nach zu denken ob ich Urlaub bekomme!


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2007)

Ähm... hallo... ich noch mal.  

Ich habe da eben etwas gefunden was vielleicht interessant wäre. 24h bei Chemnitz, die Strecke recht einfach, die Kosten sehr überschaubar und als Einstieg in die 24h Saison, zum Aufwärmen wohl nicht verkehrt. Auch interessant für die die sich bis jetzt nicht an die großen Rennen trauten, vielleicht auch ein Mixed (Claudia, Sandra, Yvi   ) So zum Spaß.... naja, überlegt Euch mal, vielleicht fährt wer mit der sich bis jetzt nicht traute.


----------



## cosy (15. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> die Strecke recht einfach



Das ist nun wirklich genau das, was ich nicht haben möchte 
Ich werde mal drüber nachdenken - momentan ist mein Trainingszustand recht bescheiden, wenn ich mal wieder fitter bin, können wir ja nochmal drüber reden...
Ach ja, um fitter zu werden, müßte ich mal wieder fahren. Wann fahrt ihr denn so am WE? Nehmt ihr mich als Bremsklotz mit?

Cosy

PS: Wer ist Sandra???


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2007)

cosy schrieb:


> .....
> Ach ja, um fitter zu werden, müßte ich mal wieder fahren. Wann fahrt ihr denn so am WE? Nehmt ihr mich als Bremsklotz mit?
> 
> Cosy
> ...



Ja dann sag einfach wann, wie, wo, was.....  Samstag? Sonntag? 10:00 Uhr??



cosy schrieb:


> .....
> PS: Wer ist Sandra???



Emanzipierter Neuling aus Frankfurt.


----------



## cosy (15. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ja dann sag einfach wann, wie, wo, was.....  Samstag? Sonntag? 10:00 Uhr??



10.00??? Bist du wahnsinnig? Willst du mich umbringen????????? 
Will am Samstag so gegen 12 h los - nen Freund von mir kommt auch mit. Wollen halt a bisserl rollen.
Schick dir ne SMS am Freitag, wenn wir wissen wann wie und wo.

Gut´s Nächtle!


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2007)

cosy schrieb:


> 10.00??? Bist du wahnsinnig? Willst du mich umbringen?????????
> Will am Samstag so gegen 12 h los - nen Freund von mir kommt auch mit. Wollen halt a bisserl rollen.
> Schick dir ne SMS am Freitag, wenn wir wissen wann wie und wo.
> 
> Gut´s Nächtle!



Ja, klingt auch geil. Hoffe nur kommt nicht wieder was dazwischen. Hat sich Besuch angemeldet!


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Bekomme am 24.02. evtl. Besuch (@ Cosy: Sandra!), wollen Runde radeln, wenn das Wetter passt. Wenn wer Lust und Laune hat, vormerken!  

Ansonsten, sehen wir uns morgen, Gruß und ruhigen Freitag noch, muss nun auf Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2007)

Heute, 13:00, Talavera!


----------



## flocu (17. Februar 2007)

zu Befehl!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> zu Befehl!



So ist gut!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2007)

So, 101 km und wieder zu Hause.

Aaaaaaber, mein Rennrad ist kaputt!!!   Ich habe ein Schlagloch ganz dumm erwischt und eine Delle in der Felge, was an sich ja noch nicht das Problem ist. Wofür gibt es Hammer und Zange!? Jedoch merkte ich beim Treppe hoch tragen das sich der Lenker schwer dreht und knarzt. Das untere Lager ist total zerbröselt und wie es von außen aussieht scheint der Gabelholm auch einen Knick oder Riss zu haben!  

Und das alles nur 17 Stunden bevor ich wieder aufs Rad will!   Das wird wohl nix werden.

Aber trotzdem die Frage an alle, hat zufällig jemand noch eine 1" Gabel, 28" Rad, Gewinde, zu Hause rumliegen? ....oder ein ganzes RR zum selben Preis?  Kann auch gern wieder Baujahr ´80 sein.

So, werde mich jetzt mal in den Keller schmeißen, hoffe ich kann noch irgendetwas retten... Aber die Tour morgen kann ich wohl vergessen, echt Schade.  

Falls irgendwo so ein Teil rumliegt, SMS, Mail...? Ich wäre echt dankbar!


----------



## flocu (17. Februar 2007)

Hm, schade |-:
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg beim Reparieren/Ersatz beschaffen.

Ich muss ja ma eins sagen:
"Ich liebe die RSG Würzburg"

Aber ohne Scheiss!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Februar 2007)

So, halbe Stunde in Keller (Starrgabel so easy zum zerlegen!) und ich bin wieder etwas beruhigter. Ich habe alles komplett zerlegt, geschaut, geputzt, wieder dolle gefettet und zusammen gebaut. Ich konnte keine Risse oder Knicke feststellen. Allerdings befürchte ich das an der Stelle wo der Gabelschaft in die Gabel geht ein Knick ist. Das Lager schaut auf der Vorderseite (I.) ca. 0,5 - 1,0 mm weniger raus als auf der Rückseite (II.).  

*Ergo, ich bin morgen dabei!!!*​
...aber die Felge ist echt nicht mehr zu retten.   Werde halt weiter mit "Klock... klock... klock... klock..." auffallen.  







Das Foto entstand bevor ich es zerlegte. Jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr ganz so schlimm.   Egal, fahren wir das Ding weiter, vielleicht hält es ja noch mal 25 Jahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (18. Februar 2007)

********, ich bin morgen ach dabei. Extra früh heimgegangen wegen der Quälerei.
Rumpelvoll bin ich, aber n Liter Wasser wirds scho richten (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> ********, ich bin morgen ach dabei. Extra früh heimgegangen wegen der Quälerei.
> Rumpelvoll bin ich, aber n Liter Wasser wirds scho richten (-;



Ey, mach keine Shice und lass mich ja nicht alleine da stehen!!!


----------



## flocu (18. Februar 2007)

So diesmal is mein RR kaputt. Bin halt echt noch gestürzt weil ich so unkonzentriert war. Bei 35 dem Vordermann ins Hinterrad gekommen und in den Straßengraben geflogen. Auf wundersame Weise ist nix passiert. Außer am Rad, da sind Schaltwerk und Lenker verbogen.
Wär ich mal lieber die kurze Gruppe mitgfahrn nach so nem Abend |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2007)

Kurze Gruppe? Naja, es sind zwar immer weniger geworden, aber am Ende sind wir doch noch zu viert bis 14:00 Uhr gefahren.  

Bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## steff-vw (19. Februar 2007)

Beim MTB-Treff war´s a ganz lustig. Wir haben bei 12 Mann 2 Gruppen gemacht. also ging es net so wild zu. Ich bin mit m Crosser natürlich in der lansamen gefahren. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Ist zwar sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, ohne Federung zu fahren, aber des geht scho.
Die Strecke zum Erlabrunner Käpelle war erfreulicherweise überhaupt nicht schlammig. Super zu fahren. Aber es nächste mal nehm ich wieder es EPIC. 

@flocu
Wenigstens hast Du diesmal Dich ganz gelassen!
Jetzt hast Du auch mal wieder einen Grund auf´s MTB zu steigen.  Nicht das der Stoepsl wegen euren RR-Runden noch umsiedelt. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Februar 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> .....  Nicht das der Stoepsl wegen euren RR-Runden noch umsiedelt.
> 
> Gruß Steff



  Nö, um Gottes Willen! Allerdings habe ich mir am Sonntag beim Treppe laufen den Fuß "verbogen" und habe nun fetten Verband dran und humpel durch die Gegend. Manchmal könnte man schon.... :kotz:


----------



## steff-vw (23. Februar 2007)

Fährt jemand morgen RSG mit wenn´s net regnet?
Wenn ja, was? RR oder MTB.
Ich wäre mal wieder bereit, es Epic einzusäuen. Hab einfach mal wieder Bock mit m MTB zu fahren. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2007)

Ich werde heute mit unserem Besuch aus Frankfurt eine Runde MTB fahren, mal etwas das Bike bewegen und das RR mal stehen lassen, soll sich auch mal erholen!  

Abfahrtzeit steht noch nicht fest, drum wird es auch keine RSG werden.


----------



## steff-vw (24. Februar 2007)

Ich passe heute.
Heut Nacht hat die Influenza zugeschlagen und ich will sie nicht noch verschlimmern. Also  jetzt erstmal wieder ein paar Tage Pause. 
Und das wo ich doch Urlaub hab. 

Aber Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## flocu (24. Februar 2007)

Ich hätt auch extrem Bock auf mal wieder MTB. Ich denk ich fahr einfach mit, auch ohne grünes Licht vom Doc.
Ach ne, 2 Wochen halt ich nu auch noch aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2007)

Toll, Sonne weg, Regen da!


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Toll, Sonne weg, Regen da!



...trotzdem biken gewesen!  

Allerdings habe ich mir vor 8 Tagen eine Sehne in der Verse verletzt.   Freitag ging es ganz gut, Samstag biken, Sonntag auf der Couch verbracht. Heute Doc und nun ..... 2 Wochen nicht biken!  Jetzt schlepp ich mich mit so einer Bandage durch die Welt.   Entzündet, irgendwas mit Faserriss... zerrung... ausgetrocknet... hoffe einfach nur es ist schnell vorbei!


----------



## steff-vw (26. Februar 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...trotzdem biken gewesen!
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mir vor 8 Tagen eine Sehne in der Verse verletzt.   Freitag ging es ganz gut, Samstag biken, Sonntag auf der Couch verbracht. Heute Doc und nun ..... 2 Wochen nicht biken!  Jetzt schlepp ich mich mit so einer Bandage durch die Welt.   Entzündet, irgendwas mit Faserriss... zerrung... ausgetrocknet... hoffe einfach nur es ist schnell vorbei!



Oje, Jetz muß langsam der Thread eingestellt werden, da es nur noch fahruntüchtige gibt. 
Bike kaputt oder Verletz oder Krank.
oder
wir benennen den Thread in "fahruntüchtige Würzburger suchen Gleichgesinnte zwecks Unterhaltung" umbennen.  

Ich geh morgen erstmal meinen Achter aus der Crossfelge machen lassen. Der Artur wird´s schon richten. Mein eigenbau Zentrierständer is noch in Arbeit. Aber die Teile sind wenigstens schon gekauft. 

Bis bald mal wieder. (Und dann vielleicht auf m Bike )

Gruß Steff


----------



## hamsteralex (27. Februar 2007)

ohjemineh...das muss echt anders werden...


----------



## Radalierer (2. März 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
Habe heute nach langem Zaudern die Anmeldung zum RSG Trainingslager Anfang April abgeschickt. Der Preis ist zwar fürs Studentenbudget grenzwertig, aber für das Gebotene geht's allemal in Ordnung. 
Jetzt freu ich mich schon auf Biken unter klimatisch etwas begünstigteren Gefilden. Hier in Würzburg scheint sich Neptun ja darauf eingeschossen zu haben, immer zum Wochenende die Regenwolken auszupacken. Bin morgen natürlich trotzdem dabei. Man sieht sich 

Grüße Sebastian

p.s. Ist sonst noch wer beim Trainingslager dabei? Flocu hatte ja schon mal angefragt, aber die Reaktionen waren damals eher überschaubar


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. März 2007)

Ich werde morgen mein Bike mal putzen, warten, pflegen. Damit ich wenigstens etwas Kontakt zu meinem Fully habe.  

Der Fuß wird aber auch nicht besser, hatte gehofft ihn langsam wieder etwas bewegen zu können, aber immer noch unverändert.  

Das Trainingslager.... *seufz* wird wohl ein Traum bleiben müssen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. März 2007)

Hm, was man nicht alles tut wenn man zu Hause sitzen muss und nicht auf´s Bike darf.  

Geb mal "Würzburg" bei Benutzersuche ein: 114 Treffer!!!  

Gruß an alle!


----------



## Peace|maker (5. März 2007)

ich würde sagen leigt halt daran 3 Würzburger die biken, fahren 4 verschieden sorten Rad


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. März 2007)

Werde es heute mal versuchen und etwas vorsichtig dahinrollen... Ich hoffe das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (10. März 2007)

Ich geh mal wieder zum MTB-Treff. War gestern scho mit m Arthur und der Anie am Erlabrunner Käpelle. Und Epic fahren machte mal wieder so richtig Spaß.
Federweg und Scheibenbremsen sind halt doch nicht zu ersetzen. 

Vielleicht läßt sich ja der ein oder andere blicken.
Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. März 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Ich geh mal wieder zum MTB-Treff. .....



Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß.   ...mein Fuß ist nur für das Thempo noch nicht zu haben. Aber fahre auch Fully und Disc!  (nun endlich 185´er und Wave!)


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. März 2007)

....naja, Fuß tut zumindest nicht mehr weh als vorher.   Ich denke es geht Berg auf! 

Wünsche allen noch ruhigen Sonntag!


----------



## flocu (11. März 2007)

Ich melde mich zurück aus dem ersten RSG Sommer, Sonne & Meer Urlaub 
Die Weinberge schauen erschreckend flach und niedrig aus, aber ich freu mich sehr wieder daheim zu sein. Übermorgen gibt der Doc mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit grünes Licht zum MTB fahren. Dann ist die Schonzeit für die heimischen Wälder aber sowas von vorbei!
Juchui!


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. März 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> .... die Schonzeit für die heimischen Wälder aber sowas von vorbei!
> Juchui!



Ja willkommen zurück!


----------



## flocu (15. März 2007)

Also da kann man sagen was man will, gegen das Mountainbike kann das Rennrad einpacken. Ich freu mich ja scho auf den Samstagstreff. Gibts da zur Zeit auch ne mittlere Gruppe? Ich muss erst mal wieder schauen, wie man Trails fährt (-;

Ich möchte außerdem die 2 netten Biker hier begrüßen, die mir heut beim Anstieg zum Stein und im Oberdürrbacher Wald begegnet sind. Schreibts ruhig mal was rein, wenn ihr den Thread gefunden habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (15. März 2007)

Servus Flo.

Das Gefühl hatte ich letzte Woche auch. als ich nach 2,5 Monaten es EPIC mal wieder gassie geführt hab. 

Momentan beim Samstagstreff 2 Gruppen. Letzte Woche hatte ich die Tourengruppe mit 4 Mann geführt, weil unsere "Führung" keine Zeit hatte.
So 10-15 Mann schätze ich, werdens. Ich leider nicht.

Aber schön, das Du den Weg zum MTB zurück gefunden hast. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. März 2007)

Dito... Mountainbike, geht einfach nix drüber!  

Ich war heute wieder beim Doc, naja, Hoffnung macht er mir ja nicht, aber ich will Samstag auch eine Runde drehen, allerdings noch nicht mit der RSG, darf ja eigentlich noch gar nicht!


----------



## steff-vw (26. März 2007)

Hallo Mädels.

Um unseren Thread nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden zu lassen, schreib ich mal wieder.
Leider hat es die letzten Male Samstag´s bei mir nicht so gut gepaßt. Entweder Arbeiten oder Regen. 
Ab dieser Woche geht es ja wieder Mittwoch´s los und ich kann wieder mal am Start sein. Mein EPIC schabt auch schon wieder mit den Hufen. 

Ich gedenke morgen ab ca. 14 Uhr eine Runde zu fahren. So ca. 3 Stunden. Ob mit dem MTB oder dem Crosser weiß ich noch nicht. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mit zu fahren?
Wenn sich niemand findet, werd ich wohl mal wieder ein bischen GA mit dem Crosser fahren. Mach die letzte Zeit eigentlich nix anderes, wobei halt einfach die Länge fehlt. 
Aber family fordert halt nunmal ihren Preis.

Ansonsten trifft man sich zum "Matsch spielen" am Mittwoch beim RSG-Treff. 

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (26. März 2007)

Werktags zu "normalen" Zeiten geht bei mir leider gar nicht. Am Mittwoch werde ich aber wohl dabei sein. Bald ist' ja auch wieder lang genug hell um wärend der Woche öfter mal nach der Uni noch eine Runde zu drehen. 
Wir haben übrigens letzten Samstag ganz inoffiziell beschlossen, das der Samstags-Treff im Sommer fortgeführt wird. Da dies aber (bislang) nicht's Schwarz auf Weißes ist, gibt's natürlich keine Garantie, dass man nicht auch mal alleine am Bikestore steht. Ich werde aber wohl durchaus regelmäßig aufkreuzen, denn mir passt der Samstag eigentlich eh viel besser. Wenn das Interesse groß ist, kann man ja auch überlegen, dass ganze in Beton zu gießen, ein/zwei Verantwortliche zu finden und das Ganze hochoffiziell fortzuführen.

Cheers, Sebastian

p.s. Nächsten und übernächsten Samstag ist dann auch schon gleich die erste Ausnahme, da wegen Trainingslager eine ganze Reihe Leute weg sind. Danach die Woche bin ich nicht da (Oh je, ich seh schon das wird so nix  )


----------



## flocu (26. März 2007)

Cool, das ist ja scho diesen Mi! Da komm ich auch. 
Und morgen 14h wär ich auch dabei. Was magstn fahrn Steff? Mir is alles außer m-weg recht.


----------



## steff-vw (26. März 2007)

@flocu

Entweder mit m Crosser/RR GA Richtung Giebelstadt (da wollt ich scho lang mal wieder hin) oder halt mit m MTB.
M-Weg wird wahrscheinlich im Matsch ersaufen. Dann würd ich mal Richtung Ochsenfurt vorschlagen. Welche Mainseite ist eigentlich egal. Weiß nicht wie da die Beschaffenheit (Matsch/Nässe) momentan ist.
Dann würd ich mal vorschlagen *Treffpunkt Halb 3 an der Randersackerer Staustufe.*
Müssen wir nur noch ausmachen, mit was. RR oder MTB??

G Steff


----------



## flocu (27. März 2007)

Ja, lieber RR und am Mi dann MTB.
14:30 randersacker, is gebongt


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. März 2007)

.....mir fault langsam mein Fuß ab!!!


----------



## steff-vw (8. April 2007)

Um nicht ganz in der Versenkung zu verschwinden, mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir.

Mir ist aufgefallen, das er Trail in Ochsenfurt "eigentlich" gesperrt ist.  
Leider wohl schon seit Ende letzten Jahres, aber ich bin erst im März mal wieder dort vorbei gekommen.

@Stoepsl
Fährst Du immer in Schlangenlinien den Festungsberg (weiß jetz grad net wie die Straße nach Höchberg heißt) oder hast Du mich gestern auf dem Fahrradweg erkannt? 

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen noch frohe Ostern und bis Mittwoch (RSG).

Gruß Steff


----------



## ETiTho (8. April 2007)

Welchen Trail in Ochsenfurt meinst du denn? Kannst du mir bitte mal beschreiben wo der is?
Gruß ETiTho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (8. April 2007)

ETiTho schrieb:


> Welchen Trail in Ochsenfurt meinst du denn? Kannst du mir bitte mal beschreiben wo der is?
> Gruß ETiTho



Am Naherholungsgebiet auf der Frickenhäuser Seite. Bevor es in den Wald geht und die Schranke kommt, geht es mal links in den Trail rein. Der verläuft ca. 2 Meter parallel zum Feldweg am Waldrand.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. April 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> .....
> @Stoepsl
> Fährst Du immer in Schlangenlinien den Festungsberg (weiß jetz grad net wie die Straße nach Höchberg heißt) oder hast Du mich gestern auf dem Fahrradweg erkannt?
> ....



Hä?   Mit Hänger und den drei Mädels oder alleine mit Junior und Freundin? Bin mir eben nicht ganz klar wo Du mich sehen haben willst. 

Allerdings fault der Fuß noch immer. Trotz Spritzen tut er nix gescheites. Allerdings nicht biken geht auch nicht!


----------



## steff-vw (9. April 2007)

Nee, ich war auf m bike unterwegs und Du mit m Auto. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob Du gefahren bist, oder deine Frau. Hab nur das Auto gesehen und am Nummernschild erkannt. Da besagtes Fahrzeug einen "Schlänkerer ohne Grund" gemacht hat, tippte ich auf ein "Erkennungszeichen". 

Ich hab heute mal wieder eine Ausfahrt mit der großen, dem Crosser und dem Anhänger gemacht.
Fazit: Laura ist zu groß (oder Hänger zu klein), so das das Verdeck nicht mehr zu geht; und der Crosser eignet sich ganz gut als Zugmaschine. 
Werd wohl mal schauen, ob ich mir mal irgendwo so nen "Anhängteil - Trailgator" oder wie das Ding heißt ausleihen kann zum Testen.

Gruß Steff 

P.S.: Auf dem Bike bist Du mir schon lange net mehr begegnet.


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> ...Da besagtes Fahrzeug einen "Schlänkerer ohne Grund" gemacht hat, tippte ich auf ein "Erkennungszeichen". ....



Axo...., ja, war schon ich! Habe neuen Stabi und neue Scheiben eingebaut und war auf Probefahrt. Seitenneigung und so... wollte wissen ob er kippt!  



steff-vw schrieb:


> .....
> P.S.: Auf dem Bike bist Du mir schon lange net mehr begegnet.



Bin in letzter Woche nur mit Besuch und Junior unterwegs gewesen, und dann ist der Fuß auch noch nicht wieder 100% heil.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. April 2007)

Jemand Lust zum biken? Jetzt? Sofort?  

Ist nun RSG noch am Samstag (auch) oder hat sich das zerschlagen?


----------



## cosy (14. April 2007)

Hi Jungs,

hab da mal ne Frage: findet dieses Jahr kein Marathon in Wü statt? Oder bin ich einfach blind bzw. zu doof die RSG-Seite zu lesen? 

@stöpsl: wie kommt den deine Süße am 04.05. nach Volkach?

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. April 2007)

cosy schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage: findet dieses Jahr kein Marathon in Wü statt? Oder bin ich einfach blind bzw. zu doof die RSG-Seite zu lesen? ....



Hi Mädel!  

Ja, am 11.06. hier in WÜ. Und, nein, steht noch nix drauf, oder zumindest bin ich auch zu doof was auf der Seite zu finden!   Steht aber auf der Site vom Bikestore Würzburg



cosy schrieb:


> ....
> @stöpsl: wie kommt den deine Süße am 04.05. nach Volkach?
> 
> Gruß
> Cosy



Schauen wir mal, denke ich fahre sie (Euch) rüber. Bikes in Auto bauen lässt Frauchen mich lieber machen!   Bist gern eingeladen!


----------



## steff-vw (15. April 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hi Mädel!
> 
> Ja, am 11.06. hier in WÜ. Und, nein, steht noch nix drauf, oder zumindest bin ich auch zu doof was auf der Seite zu finden!   Steht aber auf der Site vom Bikestore Würzburg



Ich muß Euch leider enttäuschen. Es findet nur die RTF statt, *KEIN *MTB-Marathon!


Ich werd wohl später mal ne Runde drehen. Hätt jemand Lust??
Denke so an M-Weg, da bin ich schon lang net mehr gefahren. Wie weit?... sehen wir mal. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. April 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Ich muß Euch leider enttäuschen. Es findet nur die RTF statt, *KEIN *MTB-Marathon!...



*WATT?* Ist nicht wahr, oder? Drum findet man nix.   War so happy auf die schnelle was gefunden zu haben.... Egal, fahren wir eben unsere eigene Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (16. April 2007)

Es gibt ja noch einige andere Veranstaltungen in der Umgebung. 

@flocu
Bist jetz schon fertig mit Abschlußarbeit. Ich will am Dienstag morgen mal wieder ne schön lange Tour fahren. So M-Weg bis Karlstadt und über´s Käpelle zurück. Bräucht nur noch nen Mitfahrer. 
Kann natürlich auch jeder andere mit. Ich bin da ja net so leistungsbewußt. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. April 2007)

..... wenn wir um 12:00 zurück sind!?


----------



## flocu (16. April 2007)

Ich werd mich ziemlich zurückhalten bis nächste Woche Freitag. Am Do den 26. um 16h is Prüfung, doh!
Diesen Mi um 18h RSG nachm Lernen und Sa ne kleine Runde (RSG?), mehr wirds aber net.


----------



## steff-vw (17. April 2007)

Sorry Stoepsl.
Bin leider gestern Abend net mehr ins Internet gekommen. Schade.

Ich hab meine Route auch umschmeißen müssen, weil meine Frau kurzfristig einen HNO-Arzt Termin bekam.
Aber die Runde über Hdf-Heuchelhofer Seite bis Ochsenfurt und auf der Sommerhäuser Seite über den Panarama-Weg zurück nach Randersacker Kartoffelturm. War sehr schön  und vor allem keine Rentner mit Krückstock unterwegs. 

@flocu
Na dann mal viel Glück bei der Prüfung und wahrscheinlich sieht man sich morgen bei der RSG.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. April 2007)

Hey, mal wieder was für´s Wochenende planen? Weis zwar noch nicht was Frauchen mir auf´s Auge drücken will, aber wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder zusammen... so alle oder so...  

Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Vormittag?   M-Weg.. so um die 3 Stündchen? Irgendwas eben...


----------



## steff-vw (20. April 2007)

Servus.

Für morgen muß ich auf alle Fälle passen. Wenn sich des am Sonntag mit der Tagestour noch ändert, meld ich mich nochmal zwecks gemeinsamer Ausfahrt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (21. April 2007)

Hallo,

Also ich werde heute Nachmittag ne ruhige Runde drehen.
So 2-3h, muss aber um spätestens 17:00 wieder zurück sein.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## flocu (21. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat jemand am Sonntag (morgen) Lust die Marathonstrecke von Güntersleben abzufahren? Ich spiel die vorher aufs GPS und dann schau mer uns das mal an. Da kann mer bestimmt noch ne Minute rausholen für den 29.4. (-;

Mehr als 3 Stunden geht bei mir net, aber ich denke das passt.


----------



## steff-vw (21. April 2007)

Servus.

Also wir (ein paar Leute von der RSG; Holger, Petra, Katja, Eric usw.) wollen morgen die Streckeneröffnung in Kühlsheim fahren. 
Kostet nur 5 Euro und sind 2 Verpflegungsstationen und ein Gnoggi-Essen satt dabei! 
Strecke: http://www.mtb-kuelsheim.de/Flyer2007.pdf

Wer will, kann evtl. bei mir noch mitfahren. Dann aber bitte per SMS melden, da ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dazu komme, später noch mal rein zu schauen.
Aufbruch bei mir dann ca. 9.30 Uhr.

Ansonsten allen weiteren viel Spaß bei den Touren.

@flocu
Bist Du heute jetz mit m Tom Edelweiß gefahren?

Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (21. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits, 
Edelweiß heute war echt allererste Sahne. Den M-Weg ohne irgendeine Pfütze habe ich zuvor noch nie erlebt  Alles top fahrbar. Und weil's so gut rollte, sind wir auf dem Rückweg noch über Erlabrunner Käppele, Achterbahn usw. gefahren. 
Die Aktion Kühlsheim klingt auch sehr interessant aber ich werde mich morgen wohl wie schon besprochen mit Flo um die heimischern Wälder kümmern. 
@Flo: Wann soll's denn losgehen? Mir ist alles ab sagen wir 10:30h recht, schlag einfach mal verbindlich was vor. Treffpunkt wäre Bikestore.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (21. April 2007)

@lustu:
Machen wir 13h?

@steff:
Keine Zeit für die edelweiss tour, doh!


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. April 2007)

Toll... hätte doch eher mal reinschauen sollen.  

War heute drei Stunden im Raum Kitzingen unterwegs, war geil!  Aber nun ist die Planung etwas dicke, aber mal schauen, vielleicht häng ich mich spontan noch wo rein!


----------



## Radalierer (22. April 2007)

13:00 klingt wunderbar. Also denn bis morgen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. April 2007)

Heute Morgen, umgezogen, ab in Keller und dann festgestellt das mein Fully einen Senk- und Spreizfuss hat. Aber auf Grund von mangelnder Lust zum Schlauch wechseln dann noch mal ganz spontan auf das RR umgeschwenkt. Dann wurden es 4,5 Stunden RR in der frühen Morgensonne!


----------



## Toby17 (26. April 2007)

hi alle zam, komm auch ausm raum würzburg.
würd auch gern ma paar touren mit euch fahrn. 
wüsst allerdings vorher egrn ma wo ihr so fahrt 

gruß toby

p.s. krieg erst ende mai anfang juni mein neues bike => altes is zu klein und schaltung kannste auch vergessen


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. April 2007)

Hi... bin Samstag bis Donnerstag alleine und viiiiel Zeit zum biken, vielleicht klappt ja was!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby17 (26. April 2007)

ja wie gesagt...mein bike kannste im mom vergessen...^^ aber in den pfingstferien hab ich dann mein neues 

achja: kannste mir nen guten laden sagen in wü?? kennste den Velo Momber??? der is bei Focus und Ghost als dealer eingetragen... da werd ich wohl ma hingehn. wenn du erfahrungen hast dann kannstes mir ja sagen


----------



## cosy (26. April 2007)

Hi Stefan,

wir sollten kommende Woche mal telefonieren bzw. mailen wg Sonntag (06.05). Übrigens ist am Samstag zuvor die Streckeneinweihung einer permanent ausgeschilderten MTB-Strecke in TBB (Start 13 h Marktplatz - ist zumindest die Info die ich erhalten hab).Werde auf jeden fall hinfahren.

bis spätestens So

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. April 2007)

@ Cosy:

Ja klar, bimmel das Wochenende einfach mal durch, bin ja da!  Und die Streckeneinweihung ist dann am 05.05.? Ist notiert, weis zwar noch nicht ob ich andere Termine habe, aber könnte klappen.... bis denne!


----------



## steff-vw (27. April 2007)

Wenn ihr den Güntersleben MA nicht fahrt, dann könnten wir evtl. am Sonntag was auf die Reihe bringen. Genaueres muß ich noch mit der Chefin klären. 

@Toby17
Der VeloMomber hat eigentlich einen guten Ruf. Ist zwar ein kleiner aber feiner Laden und der Chef läßt mit sich reden.
Wenn Dein Bike da ist, dann häng Dich einfach mal Mittwoch 18 Uhr am Bikestore in der Sanderau bei der RSG an. Da kann jeder mitfahren und Du lernst schöne Strecken kennen. 

Wär ja schön, wenn´s mal wieder klappen würde.
Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Toby17 (27. April 2007)

ja cool wenn das so is dann schau ich morgen ma bei dem vorbei.
is das dann jeden mittwoch? weil während der schulzeit sieht das bei mir eher schlecht aus! komm ja nicht direkt aus würzburg


----------



## flocu (30. April 2007)

Das ist jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr. 
Grad als Schüler haste doch reichlich Zeit!

(sagt der Student) (-;


----------



## Toby17 (30. April 2007)

der schüler sagt: nicht mittwochs, weil er da training hat und außerdem erstma ne halbe stunde anch wü fahren müsste


----------



## Peace|maker (30. April 2007)

^^ auch jemand der mitwochs noch was trainirt 

ne den Velo momber kann ich eig nur empfehlen habe mein bike auch daher, hat zwar einige macken aber naja dafür kann er glaube ich nix.

Sonst was fürn bike willst du dir kaufen? Oder gug mal beim bikestore, der hat auch immre eig recht passables zeug.


----------



## Toby17 (1. Mai 2007)

wil mir ein Focus Fat Boy kaufen. werd diese woche nochma hingehn und probefahrn. er hatte den L rahmen nur verpackt da. wobei ich sowieso glaub, dass der mir zu klein is. Bin 1,92m mit 97cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Mai 2007)

Toby17 schrieb:


> wil mir ein Focus Fat Boy kaufen. werd diese woche nochma hingehn und probefahrn. er hatte den L rahmen nur verpackt da. wobei ich sowieso glaub, dass der mir zu klein is. Bin 1,92m mit 97cm Schrittlänge.



Und das mit 17?   Shice, ich bin unterentwickelt!


----------



## Toby17 (1. Mai 2007)

wieso?? wie groß biste denn? 
und vorallem wie alt??^^


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Mai 2007)

Toby17 schrieb:


> wieso?? wie groß biste denn?
> und vorallem wie alt??^^



178 und Shice-Alt, aber darüber redet man ja nicht!


----------



## Peace|maker (1. Mai 2007)

naja zu klein^^ nur so ich fahre ein Rad mit 180 als 19" version, ka ob des L oder was auch immer ist. 
Und mein 2.es Rad ist S und habe keine Probleme damit 

Wobei zu dem rad ich würde mich nochmal umgugen ob du net was besseres für den Preiß findest da, naja ne RST Gabel, hm.. ich hab bei mir daheim eine zz rumliegen^^ und sie hat zz ganze 0mm Federweg mehr


----------



## Toby17 (1. Mai 2007)

haste ne alternative?(eventuell auch bissl billiger )
oder is nur die federgabel nich so gut??

achja und L isn 50er rahmen soweit ich weiss


----------



## Peace|maker (2. Mai 2007)

ja keine ahunug, was würdest du denn zaheln und was hat des bike genau habe da schon verscheiden versionen gesehn. Halt gestern va mit der RST Gabel, naja  ne suntours ist shcon net gut aber ne RST kann man eig gleich in die Tonne Kloppen^^. 
schreib halt mal so was du ausgeben willst.
und was des bike haben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby17 (2. Mai 2007)

hab nu schon eins  
hab n giant terago mit Giant MPH hyd Scheibenbremse. leider hats ne suntours .
hab auch grad gemerkt, dass es schon verkratzt war. werd ich halt moregn gleich ma reklamieren. aber ansonsten


----------



## cosy (2. Mai 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> @ Cosy:
> 
> Ja klar, bimmel das Wochenende einfach mal durch, bin ja da!  Und die Streckeneinweihung ist dann am 05.05.? Ist notiert, weis zwar noch nicht ob ich andere Termine habe, aber könnte klappen.... bis denne!



Hi Stefan,

hast ne PM von mir gekriegt wg. Sonntag!

Am kommenden Samstag findet die Streckeneröffnung in TBB definitiv statt - Start um 12:30 h auf dem Marktplatz in Tauberbischofsheim - das Ganze ist logischerweise kostenlos und es soll auch ein bisserl Rahmenprogramm geben. Ich fahr auf jedenfall hin. Kannst ja Bescheid geben, wenn du auch hinkommst.
Gruß
Cosy


----------



## flocu (2. Mai 2007)

Huhu!

Hat jmd. am Sa oder So Bock auf ne Ganztagestour im Spessart? Der lustige Student würd mitm VW-Bus hinkarren und dann fahr mer Eselsweg oder evt. kann ich sogar nen lokalen Guide verpflichten (-;

Wetter wird zwar n bissl schlechter, aber noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## flocu (3. Mai 2007)

Schaut mittlerweile so aus als obs am Sa regnet |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Mai 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Schaut mittlerweile so aus als obs am Sa regnet |-:



Schaut mittlerweile so aus als ob hier der Eine oder Andere Schwarzseher mal eine auf den Popo haben will, oder?    


...abwarten und Saft trinken!


----------



## Radalierer (3. Mai 2007)

In der Tat, Samstag scheint es das Wtter nicht gut mit uns zu meinen. Am Sonntag scheint es schon etwas besser zu sein. Mal abwarten, wie sich das so entwickelt. Ansonsten kommt einfach ein anderes der folgenden Wochenenden zum Zuge. Der grobe Plan sieht vor, dass wir mit dem Bully nach Aschaffenburg fahren (3 Räder auf dem Heckgepäckträger, eins drinnen plus 4 Personen sollten problemlos drin sein, bei 5 Leuten wirds dann schon ordentlich eng ;-) ). Von da ginge es mit der Bahn mit SchönesWochendticket(33 für alle + 4,50 pro Rad = 11,10) nach Schlüchtern. Von dort fahren wir Eselsweg durch den Spessart nach Miltenberg (111km ca. 2500Hm), die verbleibenden ca 40 km zurück nach Aschaffenburg kann man je nach Uhrzeit entweder locker zum Ausrollen am Mainradweg langfahren, oder mittels des bereits käuflich erworbenen Tickets auch per Bahn bewältigen. Die Tour wird konditionell schon etwas fordernd, aber wenn man sich einen ganzen Tag Zeit nimmt sollte das wohl kein Problem sein. Für Vorschläge und Konstruktive Kritik ist natürlich noch reichlich Platz.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Mai 2007)

Ja, interessant... aber in Anbetracht das mein Fuß noch immer fault (mache mir langsam Sorgen um München & Duisburg) und Du ja wirklich 150km.... hast doch einen Schatten!  

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, wäre gern dabei, nur wenn Ihr mich dann ziehen müsst weil ich nur noch einbeinig treten kann... bringt das nix.  

Ich hoffe da sich hier was ergibt, mal schauen, fahre vielleicht mit Cosy... aber wie gesagt, frag den Fuß am Samstag.


----------



## steff-vw (3. Mai 2007)

Servus.

Hier geht ja auf einmal richtig was.
Wie war Oxzone-MA in Gü? Ich hab nur mal kurz die Strecke gekreuzt, weil ich auf M-Weg unterwegs war.

Ne Ganztagestour hört sich ja gut an, aber gleich 150km 
Ich hatte vor, am Sonntag in Sulzbach bei Hösbach zu fahren. Das ist jedes Jahr auf markierter Route mit Verpflegung. 7 Euro, aber ohne Zeitnahme.
Leider hab ich ein Autoproblem und weiß noch nicht, wie ich hin kommen soll.
Und der "Spessart-Bulli" ist ja auch schon voll.

Was treibt der Rest am Sonntag? Ich bin leider auch etwas am Fuß angeschlagen und hab deshalb am Mi den RSG-Treff sausen lassen. Heute kann ich wenigstens schon schmerzfrei Laufen und bis Sonntag geht des bestimmt wieder ohne Probs.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
In Anbetracht der vergammelnden Füße hier im Forum und der etwas ungewissen Wetterlage würde ich vorschlagen das Mammutprojekt Eselsweg auf eines der folgenden Wochenenden zu verschieben (Dann kriegen wir vielleicht auch 4 Leute zusammen, was die Kosten drückt).
Damit wäre die Wochenendplanung wieder offen. Was machen wir am Samstag, vorausgesetzt das Wetter ist nicht zu schlecht? Eigenmächtig kündige ich hiermit mal an um 11 Uhr am Bikestore zu stehen, wer mag, solle sich ebenfalls dort einfinden und dies zuvor im Forum kundtun. Bei leichter Verspätung bin ich handytechnisch unter 01601633000 zu erreichen.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (4. Mai 2007)

Ich hab den Sebastian zu 10 Uhr überreden können, vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt. Ich muss leider um 13h zurück sein, doh |-:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (4. Mai 2007)

Wenn wir bis morgen was für Sonntag auf die Beine stellen können, was ich ohne Auto machen kann, bzw. mich jemand mitnehmen kann, wär ich auch für den ganzen Tag zu haben zumindest so bis 17.30 Uhr. 
Ich wollt scho lang mal wieder in den Steigerwald fahren. Da hatte ich mit flocu mal vor 2 Jahren ne schöne Runde gefahren. Da wär nur wieder das Autoproblem. Vielleicht kann flocu ja wieder führen. 

Ansonsten muß ich mich halt hier in der Gegend ein bischen austoben. Der Fuß geht auf alle Fälle wieder. Bin heut mal ne Stunde eingewöhnung gefahren. Ohne Probs.

Also wie schaut´s?

Steff


----------



## flocu (4. Mai 2007)

Bin leider in der Heimat am So


----------



## steff-vw (4. Mai 2007)

Schade 

Dann muß ich mir doch das Auto von meiner Mum organisieren und nach Sulzbach fahren.

Steff


----------



## steff-vw (8. Mai 2007)

Tja, da ja leider die Beteiligung am Sonntagsausflug recht mager war (nur lustigerstudent und ich), habt ihr eine schöne Tour verpaßt. 
Aber ich denke ihr hattet auch Euren Spaß. 

@flocu
Wir haben am Sonntag mal ein bischen Philosophiert. Wir könnten ja mal wieder ne 2-Tages Rhön-Tour machen, wie wir 2 mal. Diesmal nur zu dritt oder viert. Sebastian kann in seinem Bus locker 4 Mann samt Bike´s transportieren und das Gästehaus deiner Eltern wär dann mal wieder ausgelastet. 
Kannst ja mal nach deinem "Schulstreß" ins Auge fassen.

Ansonsten hoff ich, das es am Mittwoch nicht mehr regnet, auch wenn der Wald und Wiesen es brauchen können.

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (8. Mai 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Tja, da ja leider die Beteiligung am Sonntagsausflug recht mager war (nur lustigerstudent und ich), habt ihr eine schöne Tour verpaßt.
> Aber ich denke ihr hattet auch Euren Spaß.


Wie man´s nimmt...
Blaue Flecke, Schürfwunde, krummes Vorderrad, schönen Kratzer im Oberrohr, ca. 1.5h Fußmarsch,...

Bin aber am Mittwoch wieder dabei - wenn mein VR fertig wird.


----------



## flocu (8. Mai 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @flocu
> Wir haben am Sonntag mal ein bischen Philosophiert. Wir könnten ja mal wieder ne 2-Tages Rhön-Tour machen, wie wir 2 mal. Diesmal nur zu dritt oder viert. Sebastian kann in seinem Bus locker 4 Mann samt Bike´s transportieren und das Gästehaus deiner Eltern wär dann mal wieder ausgelastet.



Yeeeeeeeeees
Sehr gut, das mach mer!
Ich kann:

dieses WE
nächstes WE
und dann erst wieder ab dem WE vom 15.-17. Juni


----------



## steff-vw (8. Mai 2007)

1. so schnell schießen die Preußen net
und
2. kann ich an beiden Terminen nicht 

Aber ab Juni können wir gern mal einen neuen Termin starten. 

@Nummer5
Niemand hat was von zerstören gesagt!
Außer es hat Dir Spaß gemacht.  

Steff


----------



## flocu (10. Mai 2007)

Hat am Sa um 10 jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Radalierer (11. Mai 2007)

Diesen Samstag ist Sommerbiathlon in Wertheim, sicher eines der sportlichen Highlights der Saison '07.
Bin daher unabkömmlich. Am Sonntag, anständiges Wetter vorausgesetzt, wäre ich aber schon für was zu haben.

Das mit der Rhön sollten wir wirklich mal angehen. Nachdem ich mit sämtlichen Steinchen und Wurzeln auf M-Weg und Ochsenfurther Trail mitlerweile per Du verkehre, wären neue Trails mal eine feine Sache. Auch die Spessart-Tour steht ja noch aus.

Bei mir derzeit noch freie Wochenenden der nächsten Zeit wären
2.-3. Juni
9.-10. Juni
30. Juni - 1. Juli
21.-22. Juli

Wenn jeder, der an der
a) Eintagestour im Spessart
und/oder
b) 2-tagestour in der Rhön (Reiseveranstalter Blümm)
Interesse hat mal eine ähnliche Aufstellung basteln würde, könnten wir das Interesse und die möglichen Termine gleich mal hurtig auschecken.  

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (12. Mai 2007)

Servus.

Also bis jetzt kann ich noch jedes Wo-Ende im Juni. Ich hab auch schon mal bei meiner Frau "vorgebettelt". 
Wär Klasse wenn´s klappen würde. Dann können ja wieder n Flo seine Kumpels mit uns die Rhön unsicher machen.

@flo
Ausfahrt wird sich heute (wenn überhaupt) wohl auf Asphalt abspielen. Aber um 10 kann ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Hab Bereitschaftsdienst.

G Steff


----------



## flocu (13. Mai 2007)

Morgen, Montag 15:30 
am Bikestore 
ca. 2,5h
bisher zu dritt

Wer mag mit? (-;


----------



## Nummer5 (14. Mai 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Bin aber am Mittwoch wieder dabei - wenn mein VR fertig wird.


Tja...TOT

Jetzt schwebt mir ne DTSwiss 4.2d mir Revolutions und ALU-Nippeln vor 

Am Mittwoch bin ich denke ich wieder dabei, wenn auch nur mit nem 26er am HR


----------



## steff-vw (14. Mai 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Morgen, Montag 15:30
> am Bikestore
> ca. 2,5h
> bisher zu dritt
> ...



Gerne, aber Kindergartenfest 

@Nummer 5
Ich könnt Dir ja mit nem Laufrad aushelfen, aber Du brauchst ja glaub ich was Lefty taugliches.  

Am Mittwoch bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder dabei.
Aber heut viel Spaß beim Biken, wenn ihr net nass werdet. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (14. Mai 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @Nummer 5
> Ich könnt Dir ja mit nem Laufrad aushelfen, aber Du brauchst ja glaub ich was Lefty taugliches.


Jupp


----------



## steff-vw (25. Mai 2007)

@flocu
Hat sich jetzt eigentlich schon was mit nem Termin für die Rhön-Tour ergeben? Oder steht das noch im Raum?

Wird Zeit, das man sich mal wieder zu ner gemeinsamen Tour trifft. Bei mir hat´s leider die letzte Zeit arbeits- und wettertechnisch nie für den Mittwochstreff gelangt.

Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, das der Alpenverein eine Abteilung Mountainbike in Würzburg "aufgemacht" hat. Für Interessierte wäre es Donnerstag´s um 18.30 am Talaveraschlößle. Nur mal so zur Info.

Dann vielleicht bis nächsten Mittwoch.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (25. Mai 2007)

Rhön Tour steht noch nix fest.

Unbedingt müssen wir auch ne Steigerwald Ganztagestour machen. War grad mehr oder weniger spontan mit 2 Kumpels dort und es ist einfach der Hammer. Wir sind in Wü gestartet und ich bin dann ab Abtswind allein nach Wü zurück, weil die beiden Richtung Fränkische weiter wollten. Reine Fahrzeit 5 Stunden, mit Randersacker/KT Trails, aber "nur" mit Einstieg Schwanberg. Mit Ruine Speckfeld kommt man dann auf knapp 7 Stunden Fahrzeit, also ne richtig lange Tour. Hätte da jmd. Bock?

@steff:
wir haben damals nen superlangen trail verpasst zwischen schwanberg und castell. Als es da links bergab auf schotter geht kann man gleich rechts wieder rein. Wenn man den nimmt isses zwischen Schwanberg und Abtswind 80-90% nur Trail und zwischen der Ruine Speckfeld und dem Schwanberg isses ja auch so. Geil geil geil!


----------



## flocu (4. Juni 2007)

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!

Jung-Blümm Tours hat für die Saison 2007 Folgendes im Programm:
Trailträume Steigerwald - 1 Tag - ab Würzburg
Höhenmeterfressen Rhön - 2 Tage - Übernachtung in Mellrichstadt
Eselsweg Spessart - 1 Tag - ab Schlüchtern(?) mit VW-Bus

Freie Woes von meiner Seite:
Juni:
30. 01.

Juli:
07. (am 08. ist RSG Vereinsmeisterschaft)
21. 22.

August:
11. 12.
18. 19.

Hm, sind echt net viel |-:
Naja, und unter der Woche könnt ich eigtl. immer...


Wenn wir das einigermaßen hinkriegen könnten wir als Abschluss im September noch über ne 2-tägige Alpentour oder Rennsteigweg in 2 Tagen nachdenken.


----------



## Radalierer (5. Juni 2007)

Sevus Mädels,
Von den oben genannten Terminen müsste ich lediglich den 7./8. Juli streichen, da bin ich tauchen. Darüber hinaus wäre zu bedenken, dass am 18. Juli das Auber MTB Rennen stattfindet, quasi gleich um die Ecke und somit durchaus überlegenswert. Es gibt als Schmankerl auf der Strecke wohl eine Treppe und eine Furt  

Also der vollständigen Übersicht halber noch mal die verbleibenden Termine zur weiteren Bearbeitung / streichung:

Freie Woes von Flos/Sebastians Seite:
Juni:
30. 01.

Juli:
21. 22.

August:
11. 12.
(18. MTB Aub) 19.

Mal schauen, ob am Ende noch ein Termin übrig bleibt ;-)

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (6. Juni 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> ...da bin ich tauchen.


Du tauchst - interessant.
Ich übrigens auch  



lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Also der vollständigen Übersicht halber noch mal die verbleibenden Termine zur weiteren Bearbeitung / streichung


Wenn ich an euren gefundenen Termin kann, dann schau wir mal.
Plant aber mal ohne mich.


----------



## Radalierer (8. Juni 2007)

Dass ich tauchen würde ist wohl zuviel behauptet. Habe mit 16 mal den ersten Tauchschein gemacht und seid dem nix mehr. Mein Onkel ist Tauchlehrer und hat mich jetzt zum Tauchwochenende eingeladen. Muss vorher natürlich noch mal die Theorie auffrischen.


----------



## flocu (8. Juni 2007)

Jmd. dieses WoE zu ner Ausfahrt Lust? Bevorzugt Abends...


----------



## Nummer5 (8. Juni 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Dass ich tauchen würde ist wohl zuviel behauptet. Habe mit 16 mal den ersten Tauchschein gemacht und seid dem nix mehr. Mein Onkel ist Tauchlehrer und hat mich jetzt zum Tauchwochenende eingeladen. Muss vorher natürlich noch mal die Theorie auffrischen.


Achso  
Ich tauch schon etwas mehr und würde gerne noch öfters - wenn dass liebe Geld nicht wäre 
Leider sieht es bei uns um die Ecke halt etwas mau aus mit schöne Tauchspots.
Da ist man im Süden und im Osten besser dran.
Naja, dafür gibts ja Biken als Ausgleichssportart


----------



## steff-vw (8. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Jmd. dieses WoE zu ner Ausfahrt Lust? Bevorzugt Abends...



Lust schon, aber wie es mit der Zeit aussieht. Außerdem soll es ja ab morgen Abend gewittern.
Bei mir wie immer nur kurzfristig. Wenn ich was mache, dann kann ich Dir ja ne SMS schreiben.

Gewünscht wäre ne Runde M-Weg bis Retzbach und übers Käpelle Richtung Wü zurück, weil ich mal wieder höchstens in den Garten fahren darf. Mal schauen, was die Chefin zuläßt. 

Rein aus Interesse mal noch zwei Fragen:
Wer fährt bei der RSG RTF mit m Rennrad mit?
Wer fährt in Frammersbach von Euch?

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (10. Juni 2007)

RSG RTF würd ich evt. mitfahren.
Und Frammersbach sicher, siehe auch meine Homepage (-;

@steff
Hat ja leider net geklappt gestern.
Gib doch mal bitte Deinen Senf ab zu den freien Wochenenden


----------



## ETiTho (10. Juni 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> ..., dass am 18. Juli das Auber MTB Rennen stattfindet, quasi gleich um die Ecke und somit durchaus überlegenswert. Es gibt als Schmankerl auf der Strecke wohl eine Treppe und eine Furt



Hast du ein paar Infos mehr über das Rennen? Weil das wäre vielleicht mal eine Veranstaltung bei der ich auch mitfahren könnte.
Gruß ETiTho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (10. Juni 2007)

ETiTho schrieb:


> Hast du ein paar Infos mehr über das Rennen? Weil das wäre vielleicht mal eine Veranstaltung bei der ich auch mitfahren könnte.
> Gruß ETiTho



Hi ETiTho,

Dank google schnell gefunden:
http://www.mountainbikerennen-aub.de/

sonst gibt es übrigens noch http://www.keiler-bike.de/profil.html
und natürlich den Marathon in Frammersbach.
Bei den beiden Marathons gibts auch ne Einsteigerstrecke mit ca. 30 km

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## ETiTho (10. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich war wohl mal wieder zu dumm zum googeln 
Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal die Strecke in Aub grob abfahren.
Gruß ETiTho


----------



## steff-vw (11. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> RSG RTF würd ich evt. mitfahren.
> Und Frammersbach sicher, siehe auch meine Homepage (-;
> 
> @steff
> ...



Also bei den Wo-Enden bin ich noch flexibel.
16/17. Juni (RSG RTF)
23/24. Juni (Frammersbach)
30/1. Juli
7/8. Juli (unter Vorbehalt)
14/15. Juli

Bei den ganzen Wo-enden muß ich sowieso mal schauen, weil meine Frau wahrscheinlich Samstags wieder arbeitet. Da muß ich nur rechtzeitig ne Oma organisieren. Alle Termine ab August stehen noch in den Sternen.

Bin am Überlegen auch die RTF zu fahren, aber "nur" max. die 125km. Alles andere wäre Selbstmord auf m Renner. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (11. Juni 2007)

Dann können wir uns doch eigtl. das Wochenende vom 30./01. für die Rhön vornehmen.

14. ist 12h Kühlsheim und 15. ist Kuppenritt, beides Pflicht (-;

Ich hätte eigtl. auch Bock dieses WE statt der RSG RTF ne gscheite MTB Tagestour zu fahren. Steigerwald z.B. oder Edelweiß. Mein Rennrad hängt seit dem Anradeln am Haken und ich finde da hängts gut (-;


----------



## steff-vw (11. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns doch eigtl. das Wochenende vom 30./01. für die Rhön vornehmen.



Ich werde es bei meiner Chefin mal vermerken! 

14. ist 12h Kühlsheim und 15. ist Kuppenritt, beides Pflicht (-;



flocu schrieb:


> Ich hätte eigtl. auch Bock dieses WE statt der RSG RTF ne gscheite MTB Tagestour zu fahren. Steigerwald z.B. oder Edelweiß. Mein Rennrad hängt seit dem Anradeln am Haken und ich finde da hängts gut (-;



 Das wär auch keine schlechte Idee. Und für den gemütlichen Teil machen wir am Samstag Abend schon nen Hefe bei der RSG.


----------



## Radalierer (11. Juni 2007)

Dieses Wochenende bin ich im Sauerland, meiner Mutter zu huldigen und ihren Geburtstag festlich abzuhalten. Daher bin ich leider weder bei RTF noch bei Steigerwald o.ä, dabei  

30. Juni / 1. Juli für die Rhön steht hiermit fest. Dabei sind soweit Steff, Flo und meine Wenigkeit. Ein bis zwei Plätze wären noch zu vergeben, daher schnell, denn es geht nach "first come, first serve"-Prinzip. Der COL (Chief Organizer for Lodging) möge sich schon mal um das Buchen der Luxusunterkünfte kümmern. Das Transportmittel ist orgnisiert und steht für den Trip zur Verfügung.

In Frammersbach bin ich übrigens dabei. 
@Flo: Hat sich dein krankhaft schizofrenes Gehirn jedes doch zugunsten der Plackerei und gegen die Musik entschieden? Gestern klang das noch ganz anders. Meinen Glückwunsch. Und noch was: Ich sag nur 82,5! Also halt dich ran oder ich bin weg ;-)

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## cosy (11. Juni 2007)

ETiTho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich war wohl mal wieder zu dumm zum googeln
> Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal die Strecke in Aub grob abfahren.
> Gruß ETiTho



Hi ETitho,

zeichnest du zufällig die Strecke mit GPS auf? Wenn ja, kannst du mir die Daten der Strecke mailen? Überlege nämlich da auch mitzufahren!

CU
Cosy


----------



## steff-vw (11. Juni 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> 30. Juni / 1. Juli für die Rhön steht hiermit fest. Dabei sind soweit Steff, Flo und meine Wenigkeit. Ein bis zwei Plätze wären noch zu vergeben, daher schnell, denn es geht nach "first come, first serve"-Prinzip. Der COL (Chief Organizer for Lodging) möge sich schon mal um das Buchen der Luxusunterkünfte kümmern. Das Transportmittel ist orgnisiert und steht für den Trip zur Verfügung.



Also 30./1. ist von meiner Seite gebucht. Chefin hat auch schon nachgegeben.
Bitte noch die Tripbestätigung der Unterkünfte. 
Ach ja, schönes Wetter hätt ich natürlich auch gerne. 

G Steff


----------



## flocu (11. Juni 2007)

COL meldet: Unterkunft geht klar.
Jetzt muss ichs nur noch meiner Freundin beibringen (-;

@lustu:
85,7!
Scheiss Belohnerei für die Lernerei.........

@Steff:
Woll mer diesen Sa für ne Tagestour in Angriff nehmen?
Würde dann am So evt. noch zusätzlich RTF fahren. Wenn ich net abnehm kack ich in Frammersbach ab (-;
Wobei, eigtl. bringts nix bei den Verpflegungsständen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (12. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @Steff:
> Woll mer diesen Sa für ne Tagestour in Angriff nehmen?
> Würde dann am So evt. noch zusätzlich RTF fahren. Wenn ich net abnehm kack ich in Frammersbach ab (-;
> Wobei, eigtl. bringts nix bei den Verpflegungsständen...



Samstag muß ich passen. Hab Bereitschaft.  

Wir können uns ja am Samstag Abend auf ein Hefe beim Schraud & Baunach treffen. Wer hat Lust. Würde sagen so 20 Uhr. Vorher kann ich wahrscheinlich net wegen den Kid´s.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (15. Juni 2007)

Wird leider nix Sa Abend. Ohne Marathon kein Vorabendprogramm |-:


----------



## steff-vw (15. Juni 2007)

Dann muß ich mal schauen, ob es dann was mit dem Hefe am Abend wird.

Wie schaut´s n Montag sehr kurzfristig bei Dir mit der Steigerwaldrunde aus? Bei mir kommt´s drauf an, ob die Große gesund genug für den Kiga ist. Dann hätten wir grünes Licht.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (15. Juni 2007)

Naja, für Sa schätz ich, daß ich jetzt eher versuchen werde dahin zu kommen: 2. Dencklerfest

Mo Steigerwald klingt sehr gut, wenns auch vom Wetter passt.


----------



## ETiTho (16. Juni 2007)

@Cosy: Strecke aufzeichnen kann ich leider nicht. Dazu fehlen mir die Geräte. Aber ich werd auf jeden Fall mal ne Meinung reinschreiben, wenn ich's gefahren bin. Kann aber noch weng dauern, da ich mein Bike erst ma wieder richtig zum laufen bringen muss


----------



## cosy (17. Juni 2007)

ETiTho schrieb:


> @Cosy: Strecke aufzeichnen kann ich leider nicht. Dazu fehlen mir die Geräte. Aber ich werd auf jeden Fall mal ne Meinung reinschreiben, wenn ich's gefahren bin. Kann aber noch weng dauern, da ich mein Bike erst ma wieder richtig zum laufen bringen muss



@EthiTo
Danke schon mal im Voraus! 
Wann hast du denn vor da zu fahren? Evtl. hab ich ja Zeit und könnte mich dann dir anschließen???
Gruß
Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (18. Juni 2007)

Aus Solidarität mit der werkstätigen Bevölkerung sollte meiner Meinung nach  bereits das Aussprechen oder Ausschreiben von Vorschlägen zu Ausfahrten an Werktagen vor 18:00h in öffentlich zugänglichen Foren unter schwerste Strafe gestellt werden.
Außerdem sollte die Verwendung von undurchschaubaren und verworrenen Satzkonstrukten, welche nur schwer bis gar nicht nachvollziehbar sind, nach Möglichkeit vermieden werden.

In diesem Sinne,
Sebastian


----------



## ETiTho (18. Juni 2007)

@cosy: Ich weiß noch nicht wann ich zum fahren komme, weil ich nicht weiß bis wann mein Bike wieder einsatzbereit ist. Und meistens fahr ich spontane Touren ohner große Planung vorher. Aber wenn mein Bike wieder ok is, kann ich ja mal nen Termin vorschlagen. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, du hast Lust zusammen mit nem schlecht trainierten Anfänger zu fahren   Ich bin mir noch garnicht so sicher ob ich die Strecke nach der Beschreibung finde. 
Gruß ETiTho


----------



## steff-vw (26. Juni 2007)

@flo und Nummer 5

Habt ihr schon die Reiseroute (Biketechnisch) und den Abreisetermin und Treffpunkt für unser Rhön-Wochenende ausgemacht? Sucht euch bitte einen "guten" Treffpunkt aus, weil ich kein Auto hab und per Bike kommen muß.

Es Wetter soll ja wenigstens trocken und so 20 Grad bleiben. Des wär doch scho mal was.

Ich freu mich scho drauf. 

G Steff


----------



## flocu (26. Juni 2007)

@flo und lustigerstudent meinste doch sicher?

Abreise Samstag um 8:00?
Dann könnt mer um 9:00 in der Rhön losradeln.

Treffpunkt könnte z.B. beim Sebastian sein, der wohnt in Gerbrunn. Das sollte für die Konstellation Rottendorf, Gerbrunn, Wü City sowieso der Schwerpunkt sein (wenn man nicht nachm Gewicht geht).

Die Bikeroute steht grob fest. 
Ein Tag bayrische Rhön mit Gangolfsberg, Heidelstein, Himmeldunk und Kreuzberg inkl. Kreuzbergbier vor der letzten Abfahrt (mind. n Radler).
Ein Tag hessische Rhön mit Wasserkuppe, Milseburg und irgendwie über Moorrundweg und Kaskadenschlucht zurück.

Ich wollte aber noch auf Input von den Rhönern warten. Zumindest pitcane scheint ja wieder mitzufahren und der kennt sich in der hessischen Rhön bedeutend besser aus als ich.


----------



## steff-vw (27. Juni 2007)

Gerbrunn als Treffpunkt hört sich von meiner Seite aus gut an. Zeit ist mir egal, aber 8 ist o.k.
Nimmt jemand von Euch einen Rucksack für die Touren (Geldbeutel, Futter, usw.) mit? Ich hab mir vorgestern leider die Schultern etwas rampuniert (wieder mal mit m Crosser auf Asphalt die Kurve nicht gekriegt - scheiß Reifen).

Ansonsten nehm ich halt doch nen Rucksack mit. Allein schon wegen den Regensachen.  

G Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (27. Juni 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @flo und Nummer 5


Immer diese verwirrunge mit den zwei Sebastian´s  

Wünsche euch VIEL Spaß!

PS: Wenn alles gut geht werde ich seit langer Zeit endlich wieder mein Jekyll am WE ausführen - mit neuem LRS. Hoffentlich macht die Gewichtsersparniss meinen Trainingsrückstand gut


----------



## steff-vw (27. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @flo und lustigerstudent meinste doch sicher?



OH, sorry. Hab´s grad erst gecheckt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juni 2007)

Ich würde auch gern.... habe ja nun auch Zeit.... aber es klappt momentan nix und der Fuß will einfach nicht heilen! 

.....allerdings werdet Ihr auch keinen Bremser benötigen, oder?


----------



## flocu (29. Juni 2007)

Also, mach mer mal Nägel mit Köpfen.
Morgen *8 Uhr *Abfahrt bei der Agip(?) Tanke oben in Gerbrunn. D.h. möglichst um *10 vor 8* da sein, wir wollen um 9 in Schönau sein.
Helm, Brille, Wasser, nix vergessen (geht v.a. an mich selbst)...

Schlafsack o.ä. braucht ihr net
Für Abendessen Sa und Frühstück So ist gesorgt
Nach der Sonntagstour fahr mer direkt zurück nach Wü
N bissl Regen gibts am Samstag

Also, ich freu mich auf das WoE.

Bis morgen früh,
Flo


----------



## steff-vw (29. Juni 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Schlafsack o.ä. braucht ihr net
> Für Abendessen Sa und Frühstück So ist gesorgt
> Nach der Sonntagstour fahr mer direkt zurück nach Wü
> N bissl Regen gibts am Samstag
> ...



Also das Blümmsche Frühstücksbuffet kann ich empfehlen. 
Ich freu mich a scho. 

Bis morgen früh.
Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (2. Juli 2007)

Ein Hoch auf die Rhön, 
Denn sie ist ja so schön!

Na das war ja ein feines Wochenende. Besonders gestern hatten wir eine super Tour. Und Hotel Blümm ist wirklich sehr empfehlenswert. Bestes Haus am Platze, völlig ohne Frage. Freue mich schon aufs nächste mal. Derweil werde ich an meinem zweiten Standbein als Stuntman arbeiten und demnächst den doppelten Salto mortale gestreckt mit einfacher Schraube ins Programm aufnehmen  

@flosteffcu Rosebestellung ist raus. Nur die Messingnippel habe ich wegen fehlender Größenangabe nicht bestellt, wegen dem Cent-Artikle wollte ich auch nicht das große rumtelefoniere anfangen  

@flo Sieh mal zu, ob du deinem Kamerawrack noch ein paar Fotos entlocken kannst. Wenn die nicht genauso fette Kratzer wie das Display von deiner armen Knipse haben hätte ich ernsthaftes Interesse daran! 

Heute plagt mich der Rücken ein wenig, ob das an der Milseburg liegt?

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (2. Juli 2007)

Schön war sie, die Rhön.
Sobald ich die SD-Karte aus der Kamera operiert habe, wird es Bilder hageln! Das ist der große Vorteil einer zertrümmerte Kamera gegenüber einer verlorenen Kamera (-;

Mich plagen heute Schulter und Nacken. Das kommt sicher von meinem unbändigem Wunsch, mir bei der Wasserkuppenabfahrt diese Wasserrinne aus nächster Nähe anzuschauen.


----------



## steff-vw (2. Juli 2007)

@Flugduo flocu und lustigerstudent

Ich hab keine Beschwerden. (außer die Arschknochen)
Allerdings hab ich mich ja auch nicht als Kunstflieger verstanden, sondern bin meinem Bike treu geblieben. 

@lustigerstudent
Sorry, war mein Fehler mit den Nippeln. Hatte heut früh nur zuwenig Zeit um die Bestellung per mail fertig zu machen. Mußte ja zum Vorstellungsgespräch. Ist allerdings gut gelaufen, aber noch ohne Befund.

@all
Mittwoch wird wohl wegen Regen ausfallen. 

@flocu
Du fährst doch auf dem RR den SQ Lab 612, oder? Wie ist das so mit den überhöhten Sitzauflagen? Ich bin schon am Überlegen mir den zu holen, weil mir beim Crosser immer die Nudel einschläft. Nicht das ich sie noch brauchen würde, oder so. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (4. Juli 2007)

LOL @ Mittwoch:
leichtes Gewitter -> starkes Gewitter -> starker Regen

und Donnerstag:
leichter Regen -> starker Regen -> starkes Gewitter

Boah, wie stressig das ist!
Aber am WE wirds schöööööö!

@Nicht-Kühlsheim-Fahrer:



> Für Sa. 14.7.07 habe ich mal wieder eine
> Spessart-Biker-Trail-Highlight-Tour zusammengestellt. Auch für die
> Frammersbacher MTBler werden einige bislang unbekannte Trails dabei
> sein. Wer mitmachen will, bitte bei mir oder noch besser im Forum
> anmelden:  http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1421



@Steff
Der SQ Lab 612 ist auch net das einzig Wahre, in der Beziehung |-:
Um ehrlich zu sein muss ich mal wieder nen Neuen suchen...
Kannst das Ding gern mal leihen, wenn Du magst.

Bilder gibts heute, bestimmt!


----------



## steff-vw (4. Juli 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @Steff
> Der SQ Lab 612 ist auch net das einzig Wahre, in der Beziehung |-:
> Um ehrlich zu sein muss ich mal wieder nen Neuen suchen...
> Kannst das Ding gern mal leihen, wenn Du magst.
> ...



Das Angebot würd ich gern mal annehmen. Verscherbel grad meinen zweiten Specialized Alias Sattel auf ebay. Auf m MTB ist der  , aber auf´m Crosser komm ich net so mit zurecht.

@all
Kann mit mal jemand die Daten unserer Rhön-Tour geben. (km, hm, Fahrzeit). Mein Speichenmagnet hatte sich leider verdreht und ich hab keine Fahrzeit und Strecke.

Rhöner Kuppenritt hab ich mal bei meiner Chefin vorgemerkt. Fahrt ihr von Kühlsheim direkt hoch oder bleibt ihr in Wü. Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (6. Juli 2007)

Servus Mädels,
das Rose Paket ist angekommen. Ich möchte mal bezweifeln, dass Steff neben den Deckenhaken einen Fahrradständer zur Montage AM Rad bestellen wollte, da ist wahrscheinlich was schief gelaufen. Ansonsten können die Sachen ab Montag bei mir abgeholt werden da ich dieses Wochenende nicht im Lande bin. Was nicht passt wird dann halt zurückgeschickt.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (6. Juli 2007)

Den hab ich bestellt!
Gibt nix besseres, wenn Du dein Bike waschen willst. Der ist für den Verbleib im Garten gedacht. Geht echt Prima damit.

Ich meld mich dann per SMS, wenn ich Zeit hab des Zeug zu holen

@all
Hat jemand Lust evtl. am Sonntag ein bischen M-Weg zu fahren? Ich werd wohl wieder mal die obligatorische Gartenrunde (M-Weg bis Retzbach über Käpelle zurück) machen. Start so gegen halb 12 - 12.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Evil77 (7. Juli 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @all
> Hat jemand Lust evtl. am Sonntag ein bischen M-Weg zu fahren? Ich werd wohl wieder mal die obligatorische Gartenrunde (M-Weg bis Retzbach über Käpelle zurück) machen. Start so gegen halb 12 - 12.
> 
> Gruß Steff



wo ist der m-weg? ich komme aus gramschatz, also nur 10 km von retzbach weg, aber der m-weg sagt mir nix?

PS: fahre erst seit 2 jahren regelmässig mtb in meiner freizeit - bin des öfteren im gramschatzer wald unterwegs...


----------



## steff-vw (7. Juli 2007)

M-Weg ist der Marienweg.
Ist eigentlich ein Wanderweg und geht von Veitshöchheim ab bis Karlstadt (und noch weiter. Käßt sich sehr schön trailig fahren.

flocu hat glaub ich ne Sateliten-Aufnahme mit eingezeichneten Tracks. Mußt mal in seine Galerie schauen. Ansonsten wird er es Dir gerne schicken.

Du kannst Dich auch mal bei Gelegenheit bei uns einklinken und mitfahren.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil77 (7. Juli 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> M-Weg ist der Marienweg.
> Ist eigentlich ein Wanderweg und geht von Veitshöchheim ab bis Karlstadt (und noch weiter. Käßt sich sehr schön trailig fahren.
> 
> flocu hat glaub ich ne Sateliten-Aufnahme mit eingezeichneten Tracks. Mußt mal in seine Galerie schauen. Ansonsten wird er es Dir gerne schicken.
> ...



hab nen kumpel aus maidbronn angerufen, der kannte den m-weg und wollte ihn dann auch gleich fahren mit mir...bin gerade zurück gekommen und bin total im arsch...meine kondition ist noch schlechter als ich gedacht habe - war die ganze zeit nur am abhächeln und er ist munter voraus gefahren...sind bei günterleben eingestiegen in den m-weg...ist aber wirklich sehr geil zu fahren, aber sind schon ein paar abschnitte dabei, wo man dann doch langsam machen sollte nach den ganzen regenwetter in den letzten tagen...aber sonst top


----------



## steff-vw (8. Juli 2007)

M-Weg war bis auf ein paar Schlammlöcher wirklich sehr trocken, dafür das es so viel geregnet hat. 
Wenn nur die Wanderer net immer so verdutzt schauen würden, wenn einer mit nem Bike um die Ecke geflogen kommt. 

Wetter soll ja nun leider nicht mehr so toll werden diese Woche. Ich hoffe ihr konntet alle dieses WE noch fahren.
Wenn es die ganze Woche nur pisst, weiß ich noch net, ob ich zum Kuppenritt fahr. Würde ich mal kurzfristig entscheiden. 

G Steff


----------



## flocu (9. Juli 2007)

Ja, Kuppenritt schau mer mal kurzfristig, auch wegen Kühlsheim...
Ich hab mir mit nem Kumpel gestern nomma die Trailorgie Steigerwald angeschaut. Vom Feinsten! (-;

Der Marienweg ist übrigens wieder was Anderes als der M-Weg (Mainwanderweg?), aber Namen sind doch Schall und Rauch!


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Juli 2007)

flocu hat mal wieder recht! Aber hauptsache wir wissen wo wir langfahren müssen!  

Wie schauts nächste Woche aus, Nachmittags, Abends, locker etwas (versuchen zu) rollen? M-Weg oder so...?


----------



## Toby17 (9. Juli 2007)

so hätte mal ne frage....
und zwar: kann mir jdm sagen wwie man  auf den trail kommt der unten im steinbachtal an der bushaltestelle raus kommt? wo muss ich da einsteigen?
ich hab keinen plan...


----------



## flocu (10. Juli 2007)

@Toby17:
Also was soll denn die Frage bitte? 
Fahr ihn entweder hoch oder probier die Linksabzweigungen vom parallelen Schotterweg aus. Da wirste sehr schnell Erfolg haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby17 (10. Juli 2007)

danke für die allzu nette antwort
ich hab das auch schon probiert nur beim schotterweg hab ich nix gefunden und beim hochfahrn ahb ich kein bock, dass mir irgendjmd mit vollspeed entgegen kommt!


----------



## cosy (10. Juli 2007)

Toby17 schrieb:


> danke für die allzu nette antwort
> ich hab das auch schon probiert nur beim schotterweg hab ich nix gefunden und beim hochfahrn ahb ich kein bock, dass mir irgendjmd mit vollspeed entgegen kommt!



@Toby17:
Schotterweg hoch - und zwar den rechten. Dann bei der ersten Kreuzung links und dann wieder links halten. Wenn du dann net den Einstieg nicht findest, dann hast du den Trail nicht verdient.... . 
Übrigens macht es durchaus Spass den Trail mal hoch zufahren - mach ich vor allem wenn´s schlammig ist. Macht echt Laune und begegnet ist mir erst 2 x jemand und die waren ziemlich langsam...
Also viel Spass beim ausprobieren!

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Toby17 (10. Juli 2007)

da danke ich doch recht herzlich  
werd das ma ausprobeirn udn wenn ichs net find hab ich ihn wohl echt nciht verdient^^


----------



## flocu (10. Juli 2007)

Wenn man in Wü ne Tour startet, wird der Wurzeltrail meistens hochgefahren. Ehrlich gsagt bin ich den noch nie runter...


----------



## Toby17 (10. Juli 2007)

ich komm halt net aus wü sondern aus eisingen...jetzt werdet ihr vielleicht sagen, dass ich den dann erst recht kennen sollte  
tu ich aber nicht weil ich noch net lang fahr


----------



## Radalierer (11. Juli 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Den hab ich bestellt!
> Gibt nix besseres, wenn Du dein Bike waschen willst. Der ist für den Verbleib im Garten gedacht. Geht echt Prima damit.



Dass man mit dem Ding, das Rose da geliefert hat, sein Rad besser waschen kann möchte ich ja gar nicht anzweifeln, aber ich möchte dein Specialized mal mit Extreme Fahrradständer sehen, wiegt wahrscheinlich soviel wie dein gesamter Hinterbau  

Nur um das klarzustellen, die haben statt des Mini-Montageständers einen waschechten Fahrradständer verschickt, den ich meiner Stadtschlampe, aber keinem MTB-Hobel verpassen würde. Werde das Ding die nächsten Tage mal zurückschicken. Ich guck mal, ob's die Option einer versandkostenfreien Ersatzlieferung gibt, manch ein Versandhändler bietet das an. Ansonsten gibt's sicher schon bald die nächste Bestellung.

Ansonsten liegen noch alle Teile bei mir rum, vom Flo habe ich darüber hinaus noch ein Satteltäschchen und Armlinge vom Blümm-Tours Ausflug im Auto.

Wenn's heute abend nicht schifft bin ich am Bikestore.

Bis denne,
Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Juli 2007)

cosy schrieb:


> @Toby17:
> Schotterweg hoch - und zwar den rechten. Dann bei der ersten Kreuzung links und dann wieder links halten. Wenn du dann net den Einstieg nicht findest, dann hast du den Trail nicht verdient.... .
> Übrigens macht es durchaus Spass den Trail mal hoch zufahren - mach ich vor allem wenn´s schlammig ist. Macht echt Laune und begegnet ist mir erst 2 x jemand und die waren ziemlich langsam...
> Also viel Spass beim ausprobieren!
> ...



Dito, fahre ihn auch meistens nur hoch, auf dem Rückweg komme ich immer wo anders raus als ich eigentlich wollte!  

Freue mich auf nächste Woche, hoffe das Wetter passt, dann endlich wieder biken..... allerdings zuckt der Fuß noch etwas. Aber wat mutt dat mutt!


----------



## flocu (11. Juli 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Ansonsten liegen noch alle Teile bei mir rum, vom Flo habe ich darüber hinaus noch ein Satteltäschchen und Armlinge vom Blümm-Tours Ausflug im Auto.



Was, ich soll was vergessen/verloren haben!?
Das passiert mir sonst nie! Ich schwörs! (-;


Weiß net ob ich heut Bock auf Bikestore Schlammschlacht hab. Hab gestern mein Radl n bissl sauber gemacht und mag das net scho wieder tun...
Vielleicht Rennrad Frauentreff? Das wär heut (-;


----------



## steff-vw (11. Juli 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Dass man mit dem Ding, das Rose da geliefert hat, sein Rad besser waschen kann möchte ich ja gar nicht anzweifeln, aber ich möchte dein Specialized mal mit Extreme Fahrradständer sehen, wiegt wahrscheinlich soviel wie dein gesamter Hinterbau
> 
> Nur um das klarzustellen, die haben statt des Mini-Montageständers einen waschechten Fahrradständer verschickt, den ich meiner Stadtschlampe, aber keinem MTB-Hobel verpassen würde. Werde das Ding die nächsten Tage mal zurückschicken. Ich guck mal, ob's die Option einer versandkostenfreien Ersatzlieferung gibt, manch ein Versandhändler bietet das an. Ansonsten gibt's sicher schon bald die nächste Bestellung.



So n Shit! Klar wollt ich den Montageständer. Ich schraub doch net zum waschen noch nen Ständer hin. 

Dann schick des Ding mal zurück. Den Rest komm ich evtl. am Freitag holen, oder wir sehen uns am Sonntag beim Kuppenritt.
Apropo Kuppenritt - Fährt jemand hin und kann mich mitnehmen??
Meine Frau hat mir eröffnet, das ich am Sonntag kein Auto hab.
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur der obligatorische Ausflug über M-Weg und Käpelle, weil´s ja in den Garten nach Greuße geht.

Viel Spaß beim RSG-Treff. Ich war heut früh mal mit dem Crosser unterwegs. So 1,5 Stunden fahren und ne halbe bin ich geschwommen. 
Außer Nässe hat´s auch noch gehagelt!!! 
Da hätt ich nur noch Shampoo gebraucht. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (12. Juli 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim RSG-Treff. Ich war heut früh mal mit dem Crosser unterwegs. So 1,5 Stunden fahren und ne halbe bin ich geschwommen.
> Außer Nässe hat´s auch noch gehagelt!!!
> Da hätt ich nur noch Shampoo gebraucht.



Du sagst es!
Meine Zusammenfassung zum RSG-Treff gestern gibts auf meiner Seite. Zugegeben, n bissl überspitzt isses schon (-;

Kuppenritt werd ich kurzfristig am Samstag Abend entscheiden. Bin aber allerfrühestens um 22:30h daheim in Wü, 12 Stunden Kühlsheim geht schließlich bis 21:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (13. Juli 2007)

Dank meines perfekt getimeten (schreibt man das so?) Materialdefekt bin ich am Mittwoch noch trocken nach Hause gekommen. Da tut das Geld für den fälligen neuen Mantel schon nicht mehr ganz so weh  

Cheers, Sebastian

@Flo Aufbruch morgen ist terminiert für *7:15h 
*Als Treffpunkt für die Abfahrt nach Kühlsheim würde ich vorschlagen: Zeppelinstraße Ecke Seuffertstraße/Schlörstraße
(klick) Dann muss ich nicht mitten in die Stadt rein und wir können gleich über den äußeren Stadtring verschwinden.
Freu mich schon diebig und werde heute abend noch Platz im Auto für Preise und Pokale schaffen.


----------



## flocu (13. Juli 2007)

@Steff:
Kuppenritt ist von meiner Seite aus leider abgeblasen |-:
Ich hab üble Zahnschmerzen an nem Zahn, der schon wurzelbehandelt wurde und der wird erst am Mo gezogen oder der Nerv durchtrennt oder irgendsowas krasses. Der Zahnarzt hat mir auch eindringlich davon abgeraten Kühlsheim zu fahren, aber bei aller Liebe zur Vernunft: Irgendwo hörts ja dann doch mal auf!


----------



## steff-vw (13. Juli 2007)

Na gut ich seh scho - Kuppenritt fällt aus.

Dann werd ich am Sonntag sowieso lieber im M-Weg-Wald verschwinden, wenn´s wirklich 35 geben soll.

Viel Glück, Spaß und gute Schmerztabletten in Kühlsheim. 

@lustigerstudent
Sorry ich hab´s heut net geschafft, die Rose-Teile abzuholen. Ich hoffe meine 5 Euro Bestellung reist Dich nicht in ein finanzielles Loch. 

Steff


----------



## steff-vw (22. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz.

Da sich bei mir jetzt Jobtechnisch was ändert und ich nun nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum biken hab, verkauf ich mein EPIC. 
Natürlich werd ich mir ein anderes Spielzeug zulegen! 

Wer interesse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=41347

Übers EPIC braucht man ja net viel sagen. Eines der Besten Race-Marathon-Bikes die es gibt. Und das verstellbare Brain    

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (23. Juli 2007)

@steff: verkaufst du die laufräder (240er/4.2)  auch einzeln? oder käme ein tausch gegen andere laufräder (orginal laufräder vom epic marathon von 05 (vr 717d/speci stout; hr 717d/xt)) + aufpreis in frage ?!


----------



## flocu (24. Juli 2007)

Hab endlich mal die Rhönbilder hochgeladen.


----------



## flocu (24. Juli 2007)

Jmd. kurzfristig Bock auf ne Rennradrunde?
So spätestens in ner Stunde?


----------



## Radalierer (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
Wird so langsam Zeit sich um Fahrgemeinschaften zum Keiler zu kümmern. Ich werde am Sonntag mit VW-Bus nach Wombach fahren. Fest dabei sind bislang meine Schwester als Zuschauerin und deren ihr Freund Björn als Aktiver. Außerdem hat Steff schon Interesse bekundet. Das heißt 4 Personen plus drei Räder. Theoretisch machbar sind bei mir sicher 5 Personen & 4 Räder, aber angenehmer fahren lässt es sich wohl in erster Konstellation. Wie sieht's aus. Fährst du auch mit eigenem Auto, Flo? Dich könnten wir zur Not wohl noch mitnehmen, aber mit Maggie wird's dann wohl doch zu eng.

Ach ja, zur Abfahrt: Startschuß ist um 8:45h. 
1 Stunde fahrt plus 1 Stunde Startunterlagen holen, Räder checken und Startaufstellung plus 15 Minuten Räder beladen/entladen heißt Treffpunkt *6:30h* bei mir zu Hause. Abfahrt ist *6:45h sharp*  

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (27. Juli 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Ach ja, zur Abfahrt: Startschuß ist um 8:45h.
> 1 Stunde fahrt plus 1 Stunde Startunterlagen holen, Räder checken und Startaufstellung plus 15 Minuten Räder beladen/entladen heißt Treffpunkt *6:30h* bei mir zu Hause. Abfahrt ist *6:45h sharp*
> 
> Cheers, Sebastian



Ich werde da sein. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitcane (28. Juli 2007)

Ich wünsch' euch viel Spass und Erfolg beim Keiler.


----------



## flocu (28. Juli 2007)

Bevor der gute VW-Bus überbucht ist, fahr ich besser selbst (-;
Wir sehen uns dann in aller Frische in Wombach!


@Pitcane:
Hats bei Dir net geklappt mitm Keiler?


----------



## Radalierer (30. Juli 2007)

Servus Mädels, 
Hoffe, alle Keiler-Finisher hatten eine erholsame Nacht. Ich musste ein bißchen rumprobieren, bis ich eine Seite finden konnte, auf der es sich relativ schmerzfrei betten ließ. Das Grinsen, welches mir dabei die Erinnerung an die geilen Wombacher Trails ins Gesicht zauberte, konnte dadurch allerdings nicht ernsthaft gefährdet werden. 
Wem der Inhalt dieser wirren Sätze beim mehrfachen durchlesen mitlerweile aufgegangen ist, möge die Aufmerksamkeit bitte einem Anliegen/Angebot meinerseits widmen: Ich werde aufgrund des dramatischen Tret-Lagerspiels meines Drahtesels baldmöglichst eine Order bei http://www.bike-discount.de aufgeben, wollte morgen Vormittag die Bestellung raushauen. Wer sich da noch mit einklinken will möge mich per PM, SMS oder Email kontaktieren, am besten heute Abend noch. Sorry, aber es eilt, mein Tretlager kann jeden Moment zu Staub zerfallen  

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (30. Juli 2007)

Wie ich grad gesehen hab, haben die ja die XT-Kurbel für nen Hunni! Billiger kriegst die glaub ich net. Ich muß jetzt erst mal noch die Rose-Bestellung bezahlen, da kann ich net scho wieder Teile bestellen. 

Der Flo könnt mal so ne Großpackung Schläuche brauchen. Bei dem Verschleiß!!  
oder wenigstens ne Packung Flicken. 

Steff


----------



## flocu (30. Juli 2007)

Die LX HollowtechII tuts aber auch!
Ich hätt scho was gefunden zum mitbestellen, Liste ist unterwegs (-;

Schläuche aber net, wenn Duisburg rum ist test ich so ein Schlauchlosumrüstkit. Mir reichts endgültig mit den vielen Durchschlägen, das hat mich diesmal 20 Plätze gekostet...
Und ich hab extra vor dem Rennen noch gekuckt ob der Luftdruck passt, das waren 2,5 bar!


----------



## Radalierer (1. August 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
In Zeiten von EPO und Eigenblutdoping ist es auch für den Erfolg des ambitionierten Hobbysportlers von entscheidender Bedeutung, auf dem Gebiet des betrügerischen Arzneimittelmissbrauchs bestens informiert zu bleiben    Siegen lernen heißt von den Profis lernen und die treffen sich Ende September (mit oder ohne finanzielle Unterstützung des Steuerzahlers) in Stuttgart um gemeinsam ein wenig Rad zu fahren.
Ich dachte mir, es könnte ganz lustig sein, den Kollegen ein wenig über die Schulter zu schauen. Am Sonntag dem 30. September läuft das Straßenrennen der Herren Elite. Mit dem SchönesWochenend-Ticket wäre man in wenig mehr als 2 Stunden in Stuttgart und könnte vor Ort den ganzen Tag die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nutzen. Wer hätte Interesse mitzufahren?

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (6. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen Miittag mit mir ne Runde zu drehen?
Abfahrt so ca. um 12 rum. Dauer gewünscht so 4 Stunden +. 
Strecke hab ich noch nicht geplant. evtl. M-Weg Karlstadt.
Dafür werd ich wohl leider nicht am RSG-Treff am Mi teilnehmen können.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (6. August 2007)

Lust  
Zeit 

Trotzdem viel Spaß,
Genieß die letzten Tage mit deinem Epic


----------



## flocu (6. August 2007)

Ich glaub diese Woche hab ich kein Bedürfnis mich mehr als die 15 mins zur Uni in den Sattel zu setzen!
Bin eh nicht da morgen, sry...


----------



## steff-vw (6. August 2007)

Dann muß ich wohl doch alleine fahren


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. August 2007)

Lust schon, aber 1200 bin ich noch arbeiten! Wäre ab 1430 zu haben! M-Weg, könntest mich in Veitshöchheim abholen...


----------



## MaintalJACK (7. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fahre mit einer kleinen von Gruppe Biker´n rund um Würzburg. Unsere Touren gehen meist in Richtung Karlstadt (links und rechts am Main entlang) oder in den Gramschatzer Wald.
Meine Frage an euch ist könnt ihr mir Touren in Richtung Ochsenfurt empfehlen, wir sind zwar schon öfter ab dem Kartoffelturm (Ranzi) gefahren aber auf der anderen Seite noch nie (Rückweg Radweg vielleicht mal). 
Gps Daten kann ich auswerten.
Grüße
Andy


----------



## flocu (10. August 2007)

@Maintaljack:
Wenn Du ne Wanderkarte hast schau mal nach dem gelben Punkt auf der Winterhausener Seite.
GPS schau ich mal...


----------



## MaintalJACK (11. August 2007)

hallo flocu
ich bin gleich nachdem ich denTreat geschrieben habe mal mal los und bin genau diesen Wanderweg ab Sommerhausen in Richtung Heuchelhof gefahren!! Ich frag mich blos warum ich das nicht schon früher gemacht habe ist SUPER da oben...  ...wir werden unsere nächsten Touren denk ich mal immer in Heidingsfeld starten und die Ecke da mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.


----------



## flocu (11. August 2007)

Da oben am Rasthof Süd und weiter Richtung Süden isses imho am Schönsten in Wü!


----------



## MaintalJACK (12. August 2007)

Auf der Fritsch Wanderkarte ist allerdings nur der Gelbe Punkt auf dieser Seite dem man nach Süden folgen kann, gibts da oben noch andere Trails???
V.a. nach dem NSG Rosengarten in Richtung Winterhausen Gossmansdorf...


PS.:na Floku wartest du wohl auch auf den nächsten Teil von "Eis&Feuer"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (12. August 2007)

Mag evt. jemand bei www.gute-teile.de mitbestellen? Ich würde gern mal den "Wunderreifen" Nokian NBX Lite testen, aber find sonst nix gscheits in dem shop...

@maintaljack:
Hier mal ne GPS Aufzeichnung von ner Ochsenfurt Tour auf Winterseite:
ox_winter_kt.ovl
"Ice and Fire" wird echt Zeit!!!


----------



## steff-vw (12. August 2007)

@flocu
Ich brauch nix.
Ich hab Deinen Sattel vom RR noch im Keller liegen. Wann hast Du denn mal Zeit, dann kann ich ihn Dir bringen.
Oder fahren wir die Tage mal zusammen ne Runde? Ich kann nur Mittwoch Abend net. Ansonsten noch Urlaub. 

@maintaljack
Einfach mal kurz ne Message hier rein stellen, wann und wo ihr fahrt. Da ich mich immer nur sehr kurzfristig "frei" machen kann. Sonst könnten wir mal ne Runde zusammen fahren und ich Euch evtl. "zeigen wos lang geht".  

Gruß Steff


----------



## Radalierer (13. August 2007)

@flocu
Brauche auch nix. Zumindest nix von denen. Mann ist das eine bescheidene Seite, da findet man ja gar nix!

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (13. August 2007)

Hallo,

Also ich brauche auch nix.

Was anderes:
Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung zwecks *Zugspitzumrundung *und *Karwendel*?
Vor allem zwecks Hütten?
Wir sind leider zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt am ersten und letzen Tag. Die Bahn braucht halt etwas Zeit bis nach Garmisch - 14 Uhr  .

Bis jetzt geplant:


----------



## MaintalJACK (13. August 2007)

@ flocu->
thx für die Datei, kann sie leider mit meinem Bayern3D nicht öffnen welches Proggi nimmst du denn?
---und zwecks Eis&Feuer im Hermkes hab ich erfahren das ich mich noch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr gedulden muss!!!

@steff-vw->
jo können wir klar mal machen aber ich muss dich gleich vorwarnen wir fahren zwar weit (60km+x) aber dann "gemütlich" bitte und danach nen "Einkehrschwung" ist Pflicht 
Ich hab noch bis Mitte Sept. frei und muss mich nur nach Frau und Kind richten ... musst du Arbeiten ???


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2007)

@Nummer5: Wieso Umrundung?  
Im Ernst, war zwar sehr viel dort unterwegs, aber bin jeden Tag vom Hotel aus gestartet. Hüttenmässig nix mit zu tun gehabt außer essen gehen. Die Strecken schaut geil aus, wünsche viel Spaß!  

PS: Fahrt um den Eibsee "gemächlich", die Leute dort reagieren mit unter sehr gereizt.


----------



## flocu (14. August 2007)

@maintaljack:
ich nehm top50
es gibt auch konvertierungsprogramme, glaub das eine heiÃt "gpsconvert.pl"
Wenn Du es gar net hinbekommst sag mir doch einfach dein Wunschformat

@steff:
am WoE und/oder nÃ¤chste Woche gern

@Nummer5:
In Mittenwald wÃ¼sst ich ne top ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit, vielfach zum Skifahrn getestet (-;
http://www.nebel-mittenwald.de/
GÃ¼nstig, super komfortabel, tolles FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und die netteste Gastgeberin der Welt! Ich seh grad, ganz so gÃ¼nstig isses gar nimmer. Wir haben immer 17â¬/Nase fÃ¼r eine Ãbernachtung bezahlt, jetzt wollen sie 21â¬


----------



## steff-vw (14. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @steff:
> am WoE und/oder nächste Woche gern



Heut Abend wird das Epic geholt und dann kann ich nur noch auf den Crosser umsteigen. Wird wohl noch bis Mitte/Ende September dauern, bis alle Teile da sind. 
Nächste Woche Flachlandurlaub (Nordsee) mit Familie und Anhänger.

G Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (14. August 2007)

wohin geht das epic?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaintalJACK (14. August 2007)

->flocu
.pth is optimal .ovl müsste auch gehen - geht aber nicht=? Keinen Plan warum...


----------



## Nummer5 (14. August 2007)

MaintalJACK schrieb:


> ->flocu
> .pth is optimal .ovl müsste auch gehen - geht aber nicht=? Keinen Plan warum...


Es muss ein ASCII .OVL sein. Das kann man z.B. bei der TOP50/25 beim speichern einstellen.
Die ganzen Konverter/Programme können nur ASCII .OVL.

Morgen, 07:41 ist Abfahrt nach Mittenwald.
Wir sind nur zu viert - hätten also noch einem Platz im Bayernticket


----------



## flocu (15. August 2007)

Komm grad erst aus den Alpen, sonst hätt ichs mir überlegt (-;

die ovl Datei ist jetzt ascii:
ox_winter_kt.ovl


----------



## MaintalJACK (16. August 2007)

->flocu
 danke jetzt gehts, is das nicht der gelbe Punkt?


----------



## flocu (16. August 2007)

Ich denk scho, daß das meiste davon gelber Punkt ist.


----------



## MaintalJACK (16. August 2007)

ich werd´s mal nächste Woche fahren wenn das Wetter passt, bin am Wochenende erst mal in der Röhn und werd ein bisschen um den Kreuzberg rutschenSch...ss Wetter die Schlamschlacht geht langsam auf die Nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (16. August 2007)

Waaaaaaaah!
des heißt Rhön!

Rhöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön!

Waaaaaaaah! (-;


----------



## Radalierer (16. August 2007)

Whaaaaaaaa!
des heißt Whaa!


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Whaaaaaaaa! (-;


----------



## flocu (16. August 2007)

Roflmao!


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. August 2007)

Dieses Wetter schadet wohl der Gesundheit?


----------



## MaintalJACK (16. August 2007)

dschuldiegung _____Rhön....so besser


----------



## steff-vw (16. August 2007)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> wohin geht das epic?!



Epic rollt jetzt in Tübingen.

Das Neue hab ich heute schon bestellt - zumindest den Rahmen. 
Lieferzeit Mitte September  

Naja, dann bleibt mir ja genug Zeit um alle Teile zusammen zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß in der *Rhön*. Macht auch Spaß, wenn´s net so trocken is. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## MaintalJACK (17. August 2007)

ja danke, bin mit einem Kollegen aus Burgwallbach unterwegs, ich hoffe nur das es nicht Regnet aber die Vorhersage schaut nicht schlecht aus.......


----------



## flocu (17. August 2007)

Jmd. Lust auf ne kleine Runde morgen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Jmd. Lust auf ne kleine Runde morgen?



Ja, fahre aber jetzt auf Arbeit...


----------



## Erroll (18. August 2007)

Wenns für euch hier ok ist, würde ich mich euch mal anschließen. Hätte die Möglichkeit, mit dem Auto anzureisen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich euch von der Kondition her hinterherkomm. War in letzter Zeit sehr beschäftigt mit privaten Dingen und hatte leider nicht die Zeit, auf mein Bike zu steigen.   Kleine Tour wäre aber ok. Wetter scheint auch ganz nett zu werden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (18. August 2007)

Huhu, bin jetzt schon gefahren mit nem Kumpel.
Aber morgen könn mer gern was machen.


----------



## Erroll (18. August 2007)

Mist! Schon wieder mal zu spät! Aber das ist wohl der ewige Fluch, den man als "Langschläfer" leider mit sich trägt....   Morgen wäre für mich auch ok. Zeit habe ich momentan genug. Dann werde ich jetzt mal meine kleine Hausrunde ein bisschen fahren gehen. Gebt halt Bescheid, wann, wo und wie ihr morgen aktiv seid und ich schließe mich euch an. Wird sicherlich ne nette Geschichte. Freue mich darauf, mal mit ein paar anderen Leuten bikemäßig unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## cosy (18. August 2007)

@ all:

Hat einer von euch zufällig GPS-Tracks vom Schwanberg und Umgebung? Möchte nämlich nächstes Wochenende mal dort fahren. Am idealsten wäre natürlich Start in Würzburg - ist aber net dringend nötig.
Format egal - hab nen Konvertierungsprogramm.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

CU
Cosy


----------



## flocu (19. August 2007)

@errol:
naja, ich hätt ab jetzt zeit für ne Runde (-;
kannst auch phonen:
0176/24376393


----------



## flocu (19. August 2007)

@cosy:
Ich hab 2 tracks vom Keltenweg, dem "80% Singletrails über 10+km ist kein Problem Wanderweg" im Steigerwald:

Ab Wü mit Randersackerer und Kitzinger Trails, Einstieg Keltenweg am Schwanberg und Rückfahrt Straße ab Abtswind.
Ab Birklingen, Einstieg Ruine Speckstein und Rückfahrt Straße ab Geiselwind

Aber schaus dir selbst an

Viel Spass!


----------



## flocu (19. August 2007)

Tri tri triple Post!!!

Ich würd scho wieder was bestellen und zwar bei bike-discount. Die haben jetzt meinen Traumschuh im Angebot (-;

Wer will noch was, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## cosy (19. August 2007)

@ flocu:  DANKE!


----------



## MaintalJACK (19. August 2007)

hallo
hat jemand am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust Kollege und ich wollen Tour fahren. Geplant ist gelberPunkt ab Hetzfeld und roterPunkt zurück, Abfahrtzeit so gegen 13.00-14.00?


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. August 2007)

Muss hier keiner Arbeiten?  

Ich hoffe ich kann die Woche mal 1400 Schluss machen, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag vielleicht, spontan.... Naja, habe es mal erwähnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (19. August 2007)

@cosy:
bitte 

@maintaljack:
Das mit Mi kann ich erst am Di sagen
18h müss mer aber wieder in Wü sein, da is Biketreff (-;


----------



## Erroll (20. August 2007)

@ Flocu: 

Sorry, war gestern leider schon unterwegs, als du dich gemeldet hast.   Werd mich aber auf jeden Fall die Tage mal melden, zwecks ner gemeinsamen Runde. Wie siehts bei dir denn unter der Woche aus? Ich hab momentan eigentlich immer Zeit. Also, einfach Bescheid geben. In diesem Sinne....


----------



## flocu (20. August 2007)

@Errol:
Wetter soll heut und morgen noch halten.
Ich hab ah Zeit (-;


----------



## flocu (20. August 2007)

Also ich dreh um 15:00 mit nem Kumpel ne Runde.
Wenn jmd. kurzfristig Bock auf 2 Stunden radln hat, gern.
Alte Mainbrücke Treffpunkt.
Ich werd bis dahin nimmer ins Forum schauen können --> handy (s.o.)


----------



## MaintalJACK (20. August 2007)

-> flocku : mhm schade mein Bike steht noch in Bergtheim sonnst würde ich mal mit fahren... ich hole meinen Esel erst wieder Di bzw. Mi morgen deshalb Mi Nachmittag... ich lass meinen Rechner morgen Abend mal laufen falls du dich melden willst, mein icq is an, Wetter soll evtl. ab Mi schlechter werden (abwarten).


----------



## Erroll (20. August 2007)

@ Flocu 
Musste heute leider arbeiten, da unser Hausmeister kurzfristig krank geworden ist.   Hofffe du hast meine SMS heute Mittag erhalten. Ich probier es einfach jetzt nochmal. Was hälst du von Morgen? Morgen habe ich 100%ig Zeit und das Wetter sollte morgen auch noch so sein wie heute. Ich werde dich morgen so ca. 13 Uhr mal auf die Nr. anrufen, die du hier im Forum für mich hinterlegt hast. Dann können wir mal so etwas ausmachen. Das geht dann auch weng schneller, als über das Forum hier... Vorsichtshalber checke ich aber vorher noch schnell das Forum hier ab. Wird ja wohl zu schaffen sein mit der Tour... Hoffe bei dir passt das morgen. Bock hätte ich auf jeden Fall genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (21. August 2007)

Morgen nachmittag passt, den Rest klär mer mitm Handy!


----------



## volley_ball (21. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @Nummer5:
> In Mittenwald wüsst ich ne top Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, vielfach zum Skifahrn getestet (-;
> http://www.nebel-mittenwald.de/
> Günstig, super komfortabel, tolles Frühstück und die netteste Gastgeberin der Welt! Ich seh grad, ganz so günstig isses gar nimmer. Wir haben immer 17/Nase für eine Übernachtung bezahlt, jetzt wollen sie 21



Ich kann mich da übrigens nur anschließen - das Haus ist für Biker ideal, habe es auch schon mehrfach genutzt.
Übrigens: 17/Nase stimmt immer noch ab 3 Nächten im Doppelzimmer/Dreibettzimmer, falls man mal wieder länger bleiben will


----------



## MaintalJACK (21. August 2007)

Moin, 
so wie es ausschaut wird das Morgen nix mit Biken, soll regnen...
Aber mal was anderes ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel, hab auch schon im Bikemarkt eine gefunden (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=64881&sort=1&cat=18&page=3), hat jemand von euch mal einen Test zu dieser Gabel gesehen? Oder hat sie jemand selbst verbaut, ich bekomme sie zu einem fairen Preis, hab aber gehört das die Manitou nicht so zuverlässig sind wie sie sein sollten.
Ich suche auch nen neuen Sattel falls jemand einen übrig hat und für laues Geld abgeben möchte.


----------



## MaintalJACK (21. August 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Muss hier keiner Arbeiten?
> 
> Arbeiten wo gibts denn so was


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. August 2007)

MaintalJACK schrieb:


> votecstoepsl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Muss hier keiner Arbeiten?
> ...


----------



## MaintalJACK (21. August 2007)

ich muss auch bald wieder rann jetzt is aber erst ma URLAUB


----------



## Nummer5 (22. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Tri tri triple Post!!!
> Ich würd scho wieder was bestellen und zwar bei bike-discount...


Hast du schon bestellt?
Evtl. würde ich mir auch einen Satz Schuhe nehmen. Größe kann ich aber erst heute Nachmittag ermitteln.
Die Shimano Gore-Treter sind nämlich auch sehr billig, jeweils 99 Euronen.


----------



## Erroll (22. August 2007)

@ Flocu

Wie siehts aus? Wetter scheint zu halten. Lust und Zeit später weng zu radeln?


----------



## flocu (22. August 2007)

Wetter passt, radln mer n bissl!
So ab 14:00 könnt ich.
Maintaljack, wie schauts aus?


----------



## Erroll (22. August 2007)

@ all

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich heute um 14.30 Uhr mit mir und Flocu am Neubertparkplatz treffen. Wollten ne Tour fahren. Genauen Verlauf der Tour kenne ich leider noch nicht, da ich das erste Mal heute mitfahre. Flocu meinte aber er wollte um 18.00 Uhr wieder back in Wü sein, da ja RSG Treff ist. Wer Bock hat, kann sich gerne anschließen. Bis evtl. dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaintalJACK (22. August 2007)

oooops bin von Bergtheim losgefahren musste meinen Bock noch holen...wie schauts bei dir am Wochenende aus? Mein Kurzer ist mit Oma unterwegs und ich hab quasi "Sturmfrei".


----------



## Nummer5 (22. August 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  
Ich kotz gleich! :kotz:
Da möchte man sich bei der RSG sportlich betätigen - und wer hat wieder alle Kellerschlüssel in seiner Handtasche gebunkert?
Die soll mir nur heimkommen 
Weiber!


----------



## flocu (22. August 2007)

loool!

Das ist echt hart!

Bestellt hab ich Ã¼brigens noch net.
Die SH MT 90 kann ich sehr empfehlen, falls Du die meinst.
99 und 89â¬, da hÃ¤tt mer scho die der Versandkostenfreiheit, juchuuui!


----------



## Radalierer (23. August 2007)

@ Flo
Solltest du noch nicht bestellt haben und zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung gibt's die Eggbeater SL noch für 84,90 Euro kannst du die mir mitbestellen. Schon mal vorsorglich für's potentiell nächste Rad

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (23. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Die SH MT 90 kann ich sehr empfehlen, falls Du die meinst.
> 99 und 89, da hätt mer scho die der Versandkostenfreiheit, juchuuui!


Also bestelle mir bitte den SH-MT 90 in Größe 46 mit. Wobei mir 47 lieber wäre - gibts aber nicht  

Ich hatte erst den SH-MT 70 im Auge. Denke aber, da er nicht knöchelhoch ist wird er nix für den Wintereinsatz/Regentour sein. Da läuft mit Sicherheit das Wasser oben rein.


----------



## Nummer5 (23. August 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Ich kotz gleich! :kotz:
> Da möchte man sich bei der RSG sportlich betätigen - und wer hat wieder alle Kellerschlüssel in seiner Handtasche gebunkert?


So, nachdem ich nun den Kellerschlüssel mit nem Backstein beschwehrt habe  werde ich so von 17-20 Uhr ne Runde drehen - Erlabrunn vielleicht?
Mag jemand mit? Treffpunkt Alte Mainbrücke?


----------



## flocu (23. August 2007)

Einmal SH MT 90 in GrÃ¶Ãe 46 fÃ¼r 99,90
und 
einmal Eggbeater SL fÃ¼r 84,90 
sind bestellt.

Der dolle Shimano Rennschuh war heut sogar zusÃ¤tzlich zum Sonderangebot noch Tagesangebot, nomma 5â¬ gspart, juchuuui!

Fahren mag ich heut net. Gestern war ich schon mitm Errol unterwegs, der sich in Zukunft hoffentlich Ã¶fter mal sehen lÃ¤sst! Und die mittlere Gruppe hab ich zum ersten Mal gefÃ¼hrt und keinen verloren! Nennt mich Bikeguidegott! ((((-;


----------



## Erroll (23. August 2007)

@ Flocu

Worauf du dich verlassen kannst!  Coole Sache gewesen gestern. Gerne wieder. Denke wenns Wetter passt, werde ich nächste Woche beim RSG mal mitfahren. Dann sieht man sich ja wieder......


----------



## steff-vw (27. August 2007)

@all

Ich meld mich vom Flachlandurlaub (Nordsee) zurück. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich am Mittwoch beim RSG-Treff aufschlagen. Wird wohl eh der Letzte für mich dieses Jahr. 
Allerdings muß ich auf den Crosser zurücl greifen, da mein MTB jetzt nur aus ein paar Teilen besteht und der Rest noch nicht bestellt, bzw. noch nicht geliefert wurde. 

Es freut mich zu lesen, das unsere Ecke wieder Zuwachs bekommen hat (maintaljack, Erroll, und so)  

Da ich noch auf der Suche nach *dem* Sattel für den Crosser bin, mal ne Frage hier im Forum.
Hat jemand von euch einen neueren Flite oder SLR, den er mir mal zu einer Probefahrt leihen könnte? 
Bin leider bis jetzt noch nicht ganz glücklich geworden.

So long.
Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (27. August 2007)

@steff:
Ich hab von Selle Italia nen Trans AM. Der hat aber schon n Loch, in der Mitte da (-;
Außerdem könnt ich dir nen Fizik Arione borgen, bevor ich den wieder verticke. Bin auch auf Sattelsuche derzeit.


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. August 2007)

Hi Flocu, bevor Du Deine Sättel entgültig verkloppst würde ich auch gern noch mal draufschauen. Was willst für haben?  

...und: Ich bin am WE endlich mal wieder eine "längere" (70km) Tour gefahren!! Das geilste ist, die Sehne war ganz lieb und der Fuß hat sich nicht gemeldet! Wenn die Konti auch noch zurück kommt werde ich auch mal wieder bei der RSG auftauchen!


----------



## steff-vw (27. August 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> @steff:
> Ich hab von Selle Italia nen Trans AM. Der hat aber schon n Loch, in der Mitte da (-;
> Außerdem könnt ich dir nen Fizik Arione borgen, bevor ich den wieder verticke. Bin auch auf Sattelsuche derzeit.



Auf das Angebot komme ich gerne mal zurück. Dann tauschen wir einfach deinen SQ Lab gegen deinen Trans am. 
Der Arione ist mir glaub ich zu schmal. Aber anschauen kann ich ihn ja mal.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hätte noch einen Selle Italia SLK.
Der geht in Richtung SLR, allerdings geschlitzt und recht flexibel.
Harmoniert leider nicht mit meiner Tune Sattelstütze.
Im Moment hänge ich an einem fi´zi:k Plateau fest. Könnte aber noch besser sein.
Bei langen Teerstrecken - also ohne groß Bewegung auf dem Sattel - stirbt mir immer was ab


----------



## steff-vw (28. August 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Bei langen Teerstrecken - also ohne groß Bewegung auf dem Sattel - stirbt mir immer was ab



Das ist auch mein Problem auf m Crosser. Durch die sehr gestreckte Haltung fühl ich mich auch nicht so recht wohl. Ich bin zwar mit dem Alias auch auf m Crosser recht zufrieden, der ist aber n bisl breit geschnitten und ich scheuer mir da neben dem Beutel dann was auf.


----------



## Nummer5 (28. August 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem auf m Crosser. Durch die sehr gestreckte Haltung fühl ich mich auch nicht so recht wohl. Ich bin zwar mit dem Alias auch auf m Crosser recht zufrieden, der ist aber n bisl breit geschnitten und ich scheuer mir da neben dem Beutel dann was auf.


*Mann *hat es schon nicht leicht 
Ich beneide die Leute, die auch auf ein Holzbrett stundenlang problemlos radeln können. Und mich nervt es, weil sie unser Problem nicht verstehen wollen 

Egal, wird schon werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (30. August 2007)

Also Mädels.

So wie die Lage aussieht, werde ich wohl bei BIKE-COMPONENTS und bei H&S BIKEDISCOUNT bestellen. Am liebsten morgen früh, jedoch spätestens Samstag.
Wenn noch jemand was will bitte melden.

Außerdem ist ja geteiltes Porto, halbes Porto oder vielleicht auch versandkostenfrei. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (1. September 2007)

Nachdem sich ja jetzt keiner gemeldet hat, hab ich bestellt.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2007)

Morgen... Tour von Hanau nach Frankfurt durch "Wälder" und dann in Frankfurt etwas "streeten"!?  Ok, keine Alternative zur Würzburger Gegend, aber wer Lust hat....


----------



## Nummer5 (2. September 2007)

Ich bin dann mal weg, am Gardasee  

Bis in zwo Wochen!
SEB


----------



## Nummer5 (14. September 2007)

Aufwachen, die Sonne scheint.
Der güldene Herbst hat begonnen.

Da sich meine Hammelburger nicht so recht am Sonntag festlegen wollen, frag ich mal euch.
Ich hätte am So den ganzen Tag zeit zum biken 
Also wer hätte lust für ne *gemütliche *Tour?


----------



## flocu (15. September 2007)

Ich weiß noch net, eventuell...
Deine Schuhe kamen vorgestern!


----------



## steff-vw (15. September 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Da sich meine Hammelburger nicht so recht am Sonntag festlegen wollen, frag ich mal euch.
> Ich hätte am So den ganzen Tag zeit zum biken
> Also wer hätte lust für ne *gemütliche *Tour?



Schön wär´s. 
Der Liefertermin meines Rahmens hat sich leider auf Oktober verschoben.  
Kann bei mir also noch a bisl dauern.

@flocu
Den Sattel kannste wieder haben. Ich hab ihn probegefahren. Mir ist er irgendwie zu schmal. Da ich nächste Woche mal in der Nähe arbeite, schaff ich es vielleicht zum RSG Treff am Mittwoch.
Hatt sich eigentlich schon was beim Kauf eines Deines neuen Hardtail ergeben?

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (15. September 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Da sich meine Hammelburger nicht so recht am Sonntag festlegen wollen, frag ich mal euch.
> Ich hätte am So den ganzen Tag zeit zum biken
> Also wer hätte lust für ne *gemütliche *Tour?


So, bin wieder in WÜ und für alle Schandtaten bereit...


----------



## flocu (19. September 2007)

Dann hol ma Deine Schuhe ab (-;
Oder biste heut Abend beim Rennen?


----------



## steff-vw (22. September 2007)

Sag mal was geht denn hier ab.
Tote Hose.

Geht denn bei uns im Frankenforum nix mehr? Der Thread verschwindet ja schon fast in der Versenkung.

Also bei mir ist immer noch warten angesagt und das bei diesem geilen Wetter. 
Ich hoffe Ihr seit fleißig draußen und radelt.

@flocu
Ich hab deinen Sattel noch hier liegen. Wann hast n mal Zeit. Am besten mal am Wo-Ende, weil ich ja unter der Woche meißt weg bin.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (24. September 2007)

Tote Hose... Bei mir ist jetzt wie bei dir erzwungene Saisonpause. Die Platten vom Armbruch kamen letzten Do, nur gute 12 Stunden nach dem Mittwochs-Abendrennen raus. Des nenn ich Timing (-;
Naja, besser wärs natürlich noch diesen Do nach der Vereinsmeisterschaft gewesen...

Um so mehr Zeit hab ich jetzt für mein Neubike-Projekt. Es wird vermutlich ein Cube Reaction in schwarz mit Scheiben und hat jetzt aufm Papier ca. 9,7kg bei knapp 2000EUR. Das ist aber noch net in Stein gemeißelt, da geht bestimmt noch was (-;

Bin eigtl. immer da wegen der Sattelübergabe. Was soll ich auch machen ohne Rad? (-; 
Apropos Sattel, hat jmd. schonmal nen Speedneedle probiert?

Also, im November sollte ich dann pünktlich zum Winterpokal wieder fit sein und dann möcht ich hier Nightrides und Wochenendausfahrten noch und nöcher sehn!


----------



## Radalierer (26. September 2007)

Und wieder mal eine Online-Bestellung. Wollte morgen abend bei *Rose-Versand* ordern. Wer gerne was mitbestellt haben will und sich kurzfristig entscheiden kann, gebe mir Bescheid.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (27. September 2007)

und ich wollt morgen oder so bei http://www.egle-parts.de/ bestellen.
...und bei http://www.s-tec-sports.de/


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche noch immer ein paar Teile für mein Rennrad. Gebraucht, eigentlich fast Schrottwert.... Naja, es ist 20 Jahre alt und steht seit Februar nur rum. War eben auch der Grund für meine Zwangspause den Sommer.  

In erster Limie ein Satz Laufräder. Allerdings habe ich nur eine "begrenzte" Gangzahl und weis deshalb nicht welche Nabe wirklich passt.... 

Oder wer in der Scheune noch ein komplettes rumstehen hat... RR oder HT wäre auch egal... Sollte nur eben nicht den Neuwert eines günstigen Versenderbikes haben.

Also wer etwas "Schrott" loswerden will, einfach mal melden.


----------



## steff-vw (30. September 2007)

Hallochen Allerseits.

Macht jemand von Euch nächsten Samstag bei den Bikedays vom "alten Gut" mit? (siehe RSG-Seite)
Wenn´s klappt und es Wetter mitspielt, werd ich vielleicht "antreten". Ist ja incl. Frühstück und Mittagsverpflegung. Strecken werden wir wohl schon kennen,  aber trotzdem  

Wenn´s klappt ist bis dahin mein Bike auch schon fertig. Der Rahmen sollte diese Woche kommen und die Teile warten ja schon im Keller.  

@Stoepsl
Sag mal wo hast Du Dich jetzt eigentlich nieder gelassen?
Mit Frau oder ohne?
Hast ja scho lange nur Stückelhaft von Dir hören lassen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. September 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Sag mal wo hast Du Dich jetzt eigentlich nieder gelassen?
> .......
> Hast ja scho lange nur Stückelhaft von Dir hören lassen.
> ...



Wohne jetzt in Veitshöchheim, direkt am M-Weg!   Hatte das Jahr so einige Sorgen, unter anderem eben die Sehnenverletzung. Aber bin langsam wieder gut dabei.....


----------



## Artur (3. Oktober 2007)

Dann wohnst du ja in meiner Nähe?


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Oktober 2007)

Artur schrieb:


> Dann wohnst du ja in meiner Nähe?



  Passiert... Schenkenfeld...


----------



## Highsider84 (5. Oktober 2007)

gibts da oben am Schenkenfeld en paar gute trails ? ihr kennt euch da bestimmt gut aus ?! en kumpel hat mal gemeint da gäbe es was muss in der nähe so ne "Pferderanch" oder so sein hat er gesagt...


mfg aus Höchberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (5. Oktober 2007)

An dem Kings Wood entlang auf der Weinbergseite meint er. So schön ists da aber net. Da ist der Panzerübungsplatz nebenan sogar interessanter..
Empfehlenswert in Schenkenturm Nähe ist der Trail parallel zum Kasernenzaun.


----------



## Highsider84 (6. Oktober 2007)

is das wenigstens S2 ? ich fühl mich unterfordert bei S1...


----------



## flocu (6. Oktober 2007)

Dann solltest du umziehen!


----------



## Highsider84 (6. Oktober 2007)

am besten nach Whistler B.C. Kanada !!! es gibt hier doch bestimmt auch trails die aufwärts von S1 liegen das glaub ich ja fast nicht !!!


----------



## flocu (6. Oktober 2007)

Naja, viel S2 gibts net hier in der Gegend. Nur kurze Passagen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Oktober 2007)

Hey, bin froh das wir in der Gegend solche Möglichkeiten haben! Im Frankfurter Raum ist außer Steeten und Waldautobahn nix möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (8. Oktober 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hey, bin froh das wir in der Gegend solche Möglichkeiten haben! Im Frankfurter Raum ist außer Steeten und Waldautobahn nix möglich!



Da muss ich aber widersprechen! Der Feldberg ist alles andere als ne Waldautobahn!  

Cu
Cosy


----------



## Highsider84 (8. Oktober 2007)

falls es wen interessiert...

am Heuchelhof gibts einen S3 trail ! hab ich hier aufgestöbert:

hier die beschreibung wie man hinkommt:
____________________________________________

_*Am leichtesten geht`s mit der Straba den Heuchelhofberg hoch. Erste Haltestelle oben (Main-Post) raus. Auf Höhe der Haltestelle geht`s kurz auf dem Gehweg entgegen der zweispurigen Straße auf den Wiesentrail.

Auf diesem immer leicht links halten - dieser führt dann in den Wald und wird ein schöner langer S0 Trail. Diesem wirklich lange folgen. Geht teils bergab teils bergauf immer "am Hang entlang" 

Nach einiger Zeit müsst ihr eine schmale Holzbrücke überqueren und kommt daraufhin auf einen "Grillplatz" (Feuerstelle/Steinbruch was auch immer).

Jetzt aufgepasst:

10m hinter der Brücke durchquert ihr rechterhand 2 Steinreihen - nun rechts halten. Dort führt ein wirklich !schmaler! "Grasweg" in`s Gebüsch

diesen 30m folgen und nun seht ihr was euch blüht!

Ein meiner Meinung nach S3 Trail!!

Anfangs gilt es einen Großen Felsbrocken zu überwinden.

danach steil abfallende Rechtskurve mit Geröll

nun kommen drei ca 40cm tiefe Absätze hintereinander (erfordert viel Federweg/oder sehr gute Technik)

anschließend steiles Trailstück

Am Ende steht ihr 2m über ner anderen Abfahrt(sehr geiler Downhill( die Kanaldeckel sorgen für die nötige Spannung)*_
________________________________________________

absolut geil der trail, genau das was ich gesucht hab   
wenn es einer ausprobiert postet mal euer erlebnis


----------



## flocu (9. Oktober 2007)

Als wir den mit der mittleren Biketreff Gruppe gfahrn sind hat jeder geschoben, einschließlich mir (-;


----------



## Highsider84 (9. Oktober 2007)

ja wie ? schieben ? mein Torki is da regelrecht runtergeflogen  is echt geil der trail verlangt aber einiges an fahrkönnen ab !

mfg


----------



## G-ZERO FX (10. Oktober 2007)

Anstatt hier Trails doppelt zu posten würde ich es mal begrüßen Trailvorschläge in dem "Würzburger Trailsammlung" fred zu finden.

Gruß


----------



## Leondad (10. Oktober 2007)

hallo,

da in der Nähe gibts doch auch den netten Weg runter in den Rottenbauerer Grund, weiter vorne Richtung K-Zentrum. Anfangs normaler "Trail", am Schluss (beim Steinbruch) aber etwas anspruchsvoller. Bin öfters da hinterm Athener Ring unterwegs, gibt ja zum Glück mehrere Wege runter in den Grund sodass keine Langeweile aufkommt.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Oktober 2007)

Hm, gibbet da auch genauere Wegbeschreibungen oder sogar ein "Roadbook"?  

Arbeitstechnisch ist biken momentan nur zu ungünstigen Zeiten möglich, aber in drei Wochen?


----------



## steff-vw (13. Oktober 2007)

Also Mädels, nu isses wieder soweit.
Das Liteville ist endlich da und wird morgen eingeweiht.   

Start 11 Uhr Rottendorf, ca. 20 nach Steinburg, ca. 11.45 hinter der Kaserne Vhh und dann M-Weg bis Retzbach, und dann zum Erlabrunner Käpelle.
Ich werde mich nach dem Käpelle mal wieder Richtung Greußenheim machen, aber es kann gerne jeder mitfahren.
Ich würde mich freuen.

Nach 2 monatiger MTB-Abstinenz bin ich scho ganz geeeiiillll!!! 

Gruß Steff


----------



## det203 (17. Oktober 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Das Liteville ist endlich da und wird morgen eingeweiht.



Glückwunsch, unbekannterweise!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ich hoffe mal das trotz der Stille Seitens Steff aus dem Liteville kein Leidwill wurde!  

Und wann kommt der nächste Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (18. Oktober 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Hm, ich hoffe mal das trotz der Stille Seitens Steff aus dem Liteville kein Leidwill wurde!



Wurde es nicht. 
Ich bin nur noch nicht zum schreiben gekommen.
Erster Eindruck: geht ganz gut, aber den hype ums Liteville kann ich noch nicht nachvollziehen. Läßt sich allerdings nach einer Fahrt nichts wirklich aussagekräftiges sagen.Mit der Gabel kämpf ich noch ein bisl.

geil schaut´s aus und leicht ist es auch. Pics in meiner Galerie.
Hoffe natürlich auf noch mehrere Ausfahrten.

so long.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Oktober 2007)

Ok.... soweit!  

Wie schaut es nächste Woche aus? Welche Schicht? Vormittags?


----------



## steff-vw (18. Oktober 2007)

keine Schicht mehr, neuer Job im Außendienst --> noch weniger Zeit zum biken  

keine Ahnung wo ich nächste Woche bin. Ich hoffe ich komm am Samstag mal zum fahren. Aber wenn ich hauptsächlich nur noch am Wo-Ende zu hause bin, muß ich natürlich ehr meinen väterlichen Pflichten nachkommen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Oktober 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn ich hauptsächlich nur noch am Wo-Ende zu hause bin, muß ich natürlich ehr meinen väterlichen Pflichten nachkommen.



Verstehe, Du wirst das richtige tun!   Klappt sicher endlich, bald, wirklich mal wieder mit uns!


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2007)

Also meine Plattenentfernungs-Saisonpause is ah wieder vorbei. Bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben (noch mitm alten Bike).


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Oktober 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Also meine Plattenentfernungs-Saisonpause is ah wieder vorbei. Bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben (noch mitm alten Bike).



  ....dann eben mit zwei Krüppeln!


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2007)

Werde wohl morgen (Samstag) mal denn Rennradtreff um 13h mitfahrn.
Ab nächster Woche is ja dann MTB-Treff am Sa.


----------



## Radalierer (19. Oktober 2007)

Das Wetter soll am Wochenende ja ganz passabel werden. Werde morgen auf jeden Fall was unternehmen.
MTB wäre mir aber lieber. Ganz locker GA1, dafür aber gerne auch was länger. Rennrad-Treff gibt's ja auch noch am Sonntag!
Wie schaut's aus? 10:00 Treff am Bikestore?

 Cheers Sebastian


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann am So eh nicht, aber MTB wär eigtl. auch net verkehrt.
GA1 und lange ab 10:00 klingt sehr verlockend. Würde gern einem Trailtipp zwischen Retzbach und Retzstadt nachgehen, den Besinnungspfad zwischen Retzbach und Retzstadt anschauen und evt. den Retzbachgrund mal unter die Lupe nehmen. Dann den Rotkreuz Weg über Waldhaus Einsiedel und Maidbronn zurück. Sind sicher 3h+ und beliebig verlängerbar bei Anreise über M-Weg statt Radweg. 
Oder besser übern Rotkreuz Weg anreisen und dann aufm Rückweg ab Retzbach entscheiden ob M-Weg oder Radweg. Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (19. Oktober 2007)

Das passt ja ausgezeichnet!  Genau diese Route hatte ich auch im Kopf.


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2007)

Lol!
Top Spruch (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Oktober 2007)

...Ihr seid alle soooo gemein! Ich komme um 07:00 erst wieder von der Nachtschicht!!!

Aber, bleibe bei nächste Woche Vormittag!


----------



## flocu (20. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Runde wars, aber ich hab meine Saisonpause schon sehr gemerkt. Aufm Rückweg musste der lustigeStudent sehr langsam machen, damit ich noch mitkomme. Deswegen sinds dann auch 4,5h geworden.

Wir sind von Maidbronn aus gefahren und M-Weg zurück. Das rote Kreuz haben wir leider nach der Bundesstraßenquerung bei der Autobahn verloren und erst nach dem Waldhaus Einsiedel wieder gefunden. Ab da bis Retzstadt war der Weg sehr unspektakulär, das lohnt sich überhaupt net. Zwischen Retzstadt und Retzbach haben wir zwar dann n paar Trails gefunden, aber auch die lohnen sich net für die lange Anfahrt. 
Besinnungsweg im Tal ist ganz nett aber Besinnungsweg auf der Höhe istn Riesen Schmarrn. Naja, jetzt sind wir auf jeden Fall schlauer als noch heut Früh (-;

Als nächstes auf meiner Liste mit weißen Flecken steht der Wald südlich von Ochsenfurt. Da gibts mind. einen schönen Trail, ich war da schonmal Wandern.

In 2 Wochen Keltenweg, wenns Wetter passt?


----------



## steff-vw (20. Oktober 2007)

Das tut mir echt leid für Euch, das ihr nicht auf eure Kosten gekommen seit. 
Aber jetz wissen wir schonmal, das wir da net mehr hin müssen. Wir (Flocu und ich) sind doch mal um Maidronn/Rimpar nen Wanderweg gefahren, der eigentlich ganz schön war. Ist allerdings bestimmt schon zwei Jahre her.

Ich "durfte"  heute mal 2 Stunden raus spielen, um das Liteville Setup zu pimpen. Langsam aber sicher werd ich schlauer und find ne gute Einstellung.
Kein Vergleich zum Epic!!!!!!!!!!!
Ist voll die Sänfte und bügelt selbst bergauf jeden kleinen Stein weg, ohne merklichen Antriebseinfluß.  
Wenn´s Wetter paßt starte ich am Samstag bei der RSG. Das o.k. von der Chefin habe ich schon. 
 schönes Wetter 

@flo
Was macht das neue Hardtail? Wie weit biste schon und auf welche Komponenten hast Dich festgelegt?

@lustigerstudent
Setup für´s Simplon schon gefunden? Fully fahren ist schon was feines.  

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (20. Oktober 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @flo
> Was macht das neue Hardtail? Wie weit biste schon und auf welche Komponenten hast Dich festgelegt?









grün liegt scho bei mir rum
gelb liegt beinah scho bei mir rum
braun dauert noch

aber entschieden ist eigtl. alles (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (21. Oktober 2007)

Du hast teilweise schon sehr sehr niedrige Preise angegeben. So billig ist ja noch nich mal ebay.Ansonsten sehr gute Ausstattung. 
Die XTR Gruppe ist super, die hab ich auch drauf. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.Aber wieg mal nach, die Gewichte stimmen nicht wirklich. 

Na da können wir beim Winterpokal richtig die Sau fliegen lassen, wenn sich jeder was neues unter den Hintern geschnallt hat. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (21. Oktober 2007)

meine erste tour diese saison war auch für 4 monate meine letzte, arm is gebrochen...


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Oktober 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> meine erste tour diese saison war auch für 4 monate meine letzte, arm is gebrochen...



Hey, kannst Du mal aufhören Dich selbst zu verstümmeln?  

*Und mal noch eine Frage am Rande, hat Irgendwer von Euch einen Home- oder Rollentrainer rumliegen den er nicht mehr braucht und für günstig hergeben möchte?  *


----------



## Radalierer (22. Oktober 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> meine erste tour diese saison war auch für 4 monate meine letzte, arm is gebrochen...



Ich schwöre, ich hatte nix damit zu tun. Habe den Unglücksraben heil und mit 4 funktionstüchtigen Extremitäten in Würzburg abgeliefert. Muss abends beim Schnitzelklopfen passiert sein.

Im Ernst, was ist passiert? So ruppig waren wir doch gar nicht unterwegs, oder hattest du eigentlich noch ärztlich vorgeschriebene Sperrzeit von 4 Wochen?

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, 

Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (22. Oktober 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> meine erste tour diese saison war auch für 4 monate meine letzte, arm is gebrochen...



Och nöööö 

Wie ist den dass passiert?

Aber jedem sein Wehwehchen.
Bei mir macht mein linkes Knie *nach* gut zwei Jahren wieder mal Probleme. Vor zwei  Wochen auf der Tour Hammelburg <-> Bayrische Schanz hats schlapp gemacht.
Am Sa. bin ich dann ganz locker Kartoffelturm,... gefahren. Nach 2,5h bin ich dann mit - zum Glück - nur leicht schmerzendem Knie heimgekommen. 
Trotzdem könnte ich echt kotzen, eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen zum Saisonstart kommende Woche wider richtig einzusteigen. Die letzten beiden Jahre sind nicht so der Bringer gewesen und ich bin echt verfettet


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Oktober 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> ......
> Bei mir macht mein linkes Knie seit gut zwei Jahren wieder mal Probleme. .....



Glaub mir, auch an sowas gewöhnt man sich!  Wenn es passiert ist heißt es einige Tage langsamer machen, aber wenn Du weist was Du Deinem Knie nicht antun solltest... Morgen früh starte ich wieder auf eine Krüppelrunde!


----------



## Radalierer (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo allerseits,
Komme gerade vom Besuch bei unserem Ober-Unglücksraben Flo. Man kann ihn noch bis Freitag im Juliusspital Abteilung 11 Zimmer 1303 finden. Der Arm hat offenbar beim sonntäglichen Klettervergnügen nachgegeben. 
Den Hinweis, der Arm sei nach 4 Wochen wieder voll belastbar, hat unser Flo für voll genommen und in der Felswand gleich mal seinen gesamten Adonis-Körper dran gehängt. Der Arm hat beschlossen da nicht mitzumachen und offensichtlich die Gelegenheit genutzt, an der noch vorhandenen Sollbruchstelle zu entzweien. Die gesamte Gesschichte kann er demnächst ja mal selbst zum Besten geben.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Oktober 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> ....Juliusspital Abteilung 11 Zimmer 1303 .....



Die haben  nur Nachmittag Besuchszeit, oder?


----------



## Radalierer (25. Oktober 2007)

@steff: Im Moment (bis zum Wochenende) hab' ich noch keine Dämpferpume. Daher gehts beim Setup derzeit nur richtung sanft-sanfter-supersanft. Wollte daher noch nicht zu sehr rumspielen und hab nur dezent was Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen, den unser Race-Pscheidl bis zum Bersten auf praktisch null Sag geschwindigkeitsoptimiert hatte  Auch die Fox musste erst mal auf "zumindest manchmal darfst du auch aufgehen" eingestellt werden.

@votecstoepsl: Besuchszeiten sind von 13:00 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr. Der Kerl ist aber ja auch schon fast wieder raus  

@all: An der Keltenweg-Tour würde ich trotz Flos Totalausfall festhalten. Sprich das Wochenende 3.-4. November, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Wer hat Lust, wer ist dabei. Läuft wohl aus eine ausgiebige Tagestour hinaus. Weg würde ich ausarbeiten und mich dann nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen als Guide betätigen.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## steff-vw (25. Oktober 2007)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Den Hinweis, der Arm sei nach 4 Wochen wieder voll belastbar, hat unser Flo für voll genommen und in der Felswand gleich mal seinen gesamten Adonis-Körper dran gehängt.
> Cheers, Sebastian



Hätte er nicht noch 4 Wochen langsam machen sollen?
Typisch Flo, keine halben Sachen. ''Wenn dann gleich ordentlich kaputt! 
Erst Hardcore-Biken mit Seb und dann Cliffhänger spielen.Studies haben einfach zu viel Zeit für Blödsinn. 

Hoffentlich ist´s am Samstag trocken. Hab voll Bock mal wieder mit der RSG abzuhängen. Und vor allem auch die Zeit (natürlich von meiner Chefin genehmigt. ).

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (26. Oktober 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist´s am Samstag trocken. Hab voll Bock mal wieder mit der RSG abzuhängen. Und vor allem auch die Zeit (natürlich von meiner Chefin genehmigt. ).



Ist das die Mtb Gruppe, die sich im Sommer Mittwochs getroffen hat ?? Wenn ja, wann ist das am Samstag ??? Fragen über Fragen  

Ride On


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. Oktober 2007)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Ist das die Mtb Gruppe, die sich im Sommer Mittwochs getroffen hat ?? Wenn ja, wann ist das am Samstag ??? Fragen über Fragen
> 
> Ride On



Jou! Samstag 13:00 Uhr selber Treffpunkt!   Und ich darf wieder arbeiten! Vielleicht auch noch besser, das Knie... *jammer*

...schlagt mich wenn ich was falsche sage!  



steff-vw schrieb:


> .....Studies haben einfach zu viel Zeit für Blödsinn......



Wahre Worte gelassen ausgesprochen!


----------



## Radalierer (26. Oktober 2007)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Ist das die Mtb Gruppe, die sich im Sommer Mittwochs getroffen hat ?? Wenn ja, wann ist das am Samstag ??? Fragen über Fragen
> 
> Ride On



Ist recht, morgen gibt's den ersten Samstag's-Treff dieses Winters. Demnächst dann immer Samstag um 13:00h am Bikestore.
Heißer Tip: Einfach mal unverbindlich eine Mail an info[ÄTT]bikestore-wuerzburg.de mit Bitte um Aufnahme in den Email-Verteiler schicken. Dann wirst du bei Zeiten mit Infos bezüglich Zeiten und Sonderveranstaltungen beglückt.

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Nummer5 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

So, die Winter-Saison der RSG wurde eröffnet.
Einige haben ja mich nach der GPS-Aufzeichnung gefragt -> http://sebastian-schlereth.de/blog/winter-saison/

Der Winterpokal geht ja erst am Montag, 05.11.07 los - eigentlich schade.
Dann würde ich sagen wir starten mal wieder die *Mainbergschnecken *!


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. Oktober 2007)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> .....
> Der Winterpokal geht ja erst am Montag, 05.11.07 los - eigentlich schade.
> Dann würde ich sagen wir starten mal wieder die *Mainbergschnecken *!



  

Und wann geht es wieder mal richtig zum Nightride? Bin heute morgen um 04:00 bei Mondlicht durch die Weinberge, man ist das geil!   Irgendwie  merkt man es immer wieder was man verpasst wenn man mal auf dem Sofa liegn bleibt. 

Morgen "Abend" schon jemand irgendetwas vor?


----------



## flocu (31. Oktober 2007)

So, bin jetzt frisch raus ausm Krankenhaus und melde mich biketechnisch gleich mal ab bis Februar oder so...
Mainbergschnecken würd ich trotzdem gern mitmachen, Joggen, Rolle und Ergometer halt *seufz*. Genau wie letztes Jahr eigtl., da hab ich mit diesem Programm n paar Winterpokalpunkte sammeln können.

Wünsch euch viel Spass aufm Rad, bin auch gar net neidisch |-:


----------



## SteveLorenzios (1. November 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Rolle und Ergometer .... n paar Winterpokalpunkte sammeln



gute besserung... 
und die hast du auch nicht zu knapp gesammelt  


könntest du mir mal die aktuellste version der trailkarte zukommen lassen?! [email protected]


----------



## Moffa (1. November 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt frisch raus ausm Krankenhaus und melde mich biketechnisch gleich mal ab bis Februar oder so...
> Mainbergschnecken würd ich trotzdem gern mitmachen, Joggen, Rolle und Ergometer halt *seufz*. Genau wie letztes Jahr eigtl., da hab ich mit diesem Programm n paar Winterpokalpunkte sammeln können.
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spass aufm Rad, bin auch gar net neidisch |-:



Hi Flo,

auch von mir gute Besserung !!!  Ich hoffe du überstehst die bikefreie Zeit.

Und ich habe noch ne kurze Frage: Bei deinen TOP50 Overlay, wie war da noch mal die Farblegende ? Find deine Mail von damals nimmer ...

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## flocu (2. November 2007)

@Steve:
aktuelle Version ist von 2005 (-;
habs geschickt

@Moffa:
gelb: top trail
grün: trail
rot: waldautobahn

@lustu:
ich hab vom Keltenweg GPS Aufzeichnungen:
Ruine Speckstein - Schwanberg - Geiselwind
und
Würzburg - Randersacker Trails - Kaltensondheim Trails - Schwanberg - Abtswind - Asphalt bis Würzburg

keltenweg.zip
Wenn man von Würzburg startet sollte man in Abtswind abfahren. Ab da lohnt sichs nimmer und man kommt nur weiter weg.
Der Einstieg am Schwanberg hingegen ist net so günstig, zwischen der Ruine und dem Schwanberg verpasst man einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moffa (2. November 2007)

Hi,

@flocu: Dankeschön !!!

@All:

Würde es sich nicht anbieten, wenn mal mehrere Leute die Trails sammeln würden, die sich lohnen ? Ich hacke meine gefahrenen Touren bespielsweise fast immer ins TOP50, wenn ich wieder daheim bin. Wenn mans direkt macht, kann man sich auch meistens ganz gut daran erinnern ...

Kann man die ovl-Dateien auch mit anderen Programmen nutzen ?

Stephan


----------



## flocu (3. November 2007)

@Moffa:
Naja, es ist ja net so, als ob jeden Tag neue Trails Nähe Wü entdeckt werden.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass mehr als 90% bekannt sind.
Außerdem hilft ja der tollste Trail nix, wenn er sich net in vorhandene Touren einbinden lässt.


----------



## steff-vw (4. November 2007)

Also Mädels, nachdem hier niemand in die Puschen kommt, hab ich dieses Jahr mal das Winterpokalteam "MAINBERGSCHNECKEN" gegründet.
Ich werd wohl nicht die meißten Punkte sammeln, aber jetzt können wir mal wieder loslegen.
*Start ist der 5.11. also scho Morgen!!*

Also noch schnell melden, damit wir das Team zusammenbringen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Moffa (4. November 2007)

Hi,

war das heute so kurz vor 11 Uhr jemand von euch im Maidbronner Wald ?

Stephan


----------



## Sludig667 (6. November 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Also Mädels, nachdem hier niemand in die Puschen kommt, hab ich dieses Jahr mal das Winterpokalteam "MAINBERGSCHNECKEN" gegründet.
> Ich werd wohl nicht die meißten Punkte sammeln, aber jetzt können wir mal wieder loslegen.
> *Start ist der 5.11. also scho Morgen!!*
> 
> ...



hab mich bei euch drangehangen  ... hoffe das geht iO

Ride On


----------



## steff-vw (7. November 2007)

@sluddig
Sorry, kann Dich nicht mehr "bestätigen", da unser Team schon aus 5 Leuten besteht.  

@Mainbergschnecken
Votecstoepsl, Lustigerstudent, Nummer5 und unsere "Ergometer-Maschine" Flocu  habe ich bestätigt. Ihr könnt also kräftig Punkte sammeln. 

So long.
G Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (7. November 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @Mainbergschnecken
> Votecstoepsl, Lustigerstudent, Nummer5 und unsere "Ergometer-Maschine" Flocu  habe ich bestätigt. Ihr könnt also kräftig Punkte sammeln.



Ich geb euch 2 Wochen Vorsprung (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. November 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich geb euch 2 Wochen Vorsprung (-;



Jetzt bekomme ich aber schon Angst!   Naja, wenn, dann freut es mich für Dich, allerdings befürchte ich das uns irgendwann mal im Wald ein Gipsbiker entgegen kommt.....  

Mach langsam...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. November 2007)

....hey, ich habe eben festgestellt das die Einträge aus der Trainingsverwaltung in den Winterpokal übernommen werden können! AUTOMATISCH!  

Geil, ich war wohl der einzige der die Arbeit zwei mal hatte!


----------



## flocu (7. November 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> [...] befürchte ich das uns irgendwann mal im Wald ein Gipsbiker entgegen kommt.....



Nene, nur im Cardioraum der Sportuni...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. November 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Nene, nur im Cardioraum der Sportuni...



Abwarten! DIR traue ich alles zu!!!


----------



## cosy (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wer fährt denn alles von euch Würzburgern beim Eisbären mit?
Fahre wahrscheinlich mit und daher bräuchte ich evtl. noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit von Würzburg aus    Brauche auch gar nicht viel Platz   ich bin klein und mein Radl auch    

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Cosy....

Bei mir noch in der Schwebe, allerdings habe ich auch noch keine Mirtfahrgelegenheit! 
Was wenn wir mit dem Rad zusammen rüberfahren?


----------



## cosy (17. Dezember 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Was wenn wir mit dem Rad zusammen rüberfahren?



öhm - ja also äh - hm... Ist mir dann doch a bisserl zu viel Rad fahren an einem Tag  
Will ja nicht ganz ohne Grund nur die 60 km fahren....
Falls ich doch wider Erwarten ein Auto zur Verfügung habe, dann nehm ich dich halt mit. 

Bis dann
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Dezember 2007)

...klingt verlockend! Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen das ich nicht arbeiten muss....


----------



## flocu (24. Dezember 2007)

Ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Dezember 2007)

flocu schrieb:


> Ein Frohes Fest!



Mist... war doch jemand schneller! 

Ok, auch wenn man auf der Strasse nicht mehr erkannt wird, frohes Fest Euch allen!


----------



## steff-vw (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch allen auch noch besinnliche und fröhliche Feiertage.
Bei uns weicht die Fröhlichkeit immer mehr der Krankheit.  
Kinder krank (Scharlach und Erkältung), Erwachsene auch den Rotz; wie soll man da nur gesund werden??? 

Fährt jemand von Euch Eisbär in KT??
Hab des o.k. meiner Frau bekommen und in 2 Wochen sollte es wohl gesundheitlich möglich sein.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Dezember 2007)

steff-vw schrieb:


> ....
> Fährt jemand von Euch Eisbär in KT??
> Hab des o.k. meiner Frau bekommen und in 2 Wochen sollte es wohl gesundheitlich möglich sein.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Wie schon erwähnt, wenn nix dazwischen kommt sollte ich dabei sein!


----------



## Artur (5. Januar 2008)

So! Servuz und gutes Neues!

Melde mich für jegliche Schandtaten bereit!
Ich kann jedes zweite Wochenende wieder Biken!
Also wenn einer will kann er sich gern bei mir melden!

bis bald...


----------



## flocu (6. Januar 2008)

Bin dabei!
Bin eh bei allem wieder dabei!
Außer bei so ner Regen/Hagel ******** wie heute...


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> Bin eh bei allem wieder dabei!
> Außer bei so ner Regen/Hagel ******** wie heute...



Ey..... mach bloß langsam Du Irrer!


----------



## steff-vw (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Allerseits.

War grad mal wieder im Winterpokal schauen.  
Mann sind wir dieses Jahr schlecht.  

@flocu
weiterhin gute Genesung und übertreib net gleich wieder!! 

Allen anderen noch ne gute Fahrt.

Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Habe eben hier die Märzausgabe der BIKE vor mir liegen mit 320 Rennterminen und wollte einfach mal fragen wer, wann, wie Lust darauf hätte eine Runde zu drehen.

Mich persönlich würden der CityBike Marathon in München am 20.04., der 2. Fichtelgebirgsmarathon Nähe Bayreuth am 01.06., dann, klar Frammersbach am 28./29.06., der Keiler-Bike-Marathon am 03.08. und der Taunustrails am 24.08. hinter Frankfurt interessieren.

Was mich auch sehr reizt ist der Bike-Biathlon am 19.04. in München! Allerdings braucht man dann ein Viererteam. Na? Wer will?

Die Diskussionsrunde ist hiermit eröffnet!  

Noch andere Termine und Vorschläge? "Fahrgemeinschaften"?

Also, bis denne mal.... Trainiert fleißig weiter.... Und wenn wer die Woche Vormittags mal Lust hat, bin dabei!

@Cosy... na, doch mal wieder einen Wettkampf fahren?


----------



## flocu (3. Februar 2008)

Frammersbach hab ich eigtl. dieses Jahr keine Lust mehr, da ist die Strecke zu langweilig. Und vor Mitte Juni geht bei mir gar nix, wegen Diplomarbeitsabgabe am 12.6.

Keiler ist aber Pflicht (-;
Biebergrund Bike Marathon in Biebergemünd am 24.08. aber auch. Taunustrails kann doch unmöglich den Azborn toppen, oder?
Und Das Jahreshighlight vom letzten Jahr, die 12 Stunden von
Külsheim erfahren dieses Jahr am 19.07. ne Neuauflage.
Oxzone in Güntersleben ist dieses Jahr  erst am 19.10., das passt mir gut.

Außerdem natürlich die RSG-Abendserie im Oktober.
Damit reichts mir wahrscheinlich auch für die Saison, außer in Duisburg geht was zam (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Februar 2008)

Duisburg.... naja, abgeschrieben habe ich es noch nicht. Wenn es gewünscht ist, schon gerne....  

Kühlsheim, mal schauen, vielleicht auch mal als Einzelfahrer? Aber da muss ich dann schon ganz krank sein. Team in Bildung?


----------



## Nummer5 (4. Februar 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Und Das Jahreshighlight vom letzten Jahr, die 12 Stunden von
> Külsheim erfahren dieses Jahr am 19.07. ne Neuauflage.


Also da hätte ich Interesse dran.
Aber da ist ja auch schon Gefahr in Verzug! Das ist schon fast voll!


----------



## flocu (4. Februar 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!


----------



## cosy (4. Februar 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> @Cosy... na, doch mal wieder einen Wettkampf fahren?



@ stöpsl:

Nachdem Frammersbach bei mir letztes Jahr super lief (bin halt Schlamm-Expertin  ) werde ich auch dieses Jahr wieder an den Start gehen. Keiler werde ich wohl auch mitfahren- hab ja jetzt das ideale Radl (meine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau=mein Edison)für die Trails  
Übrigens wirds bei mir a bisserl schwierig mit ner Trainingsrunde unter der Woche - muss immer so lang arbeiten. Aber kommendes WE ist mal wieder was geplant. Werd mich dann mal bei dir melden - vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit...


----------



## Leondad (5. Februar 2008)

werde Frammersbach wahrscheinlich den Mini-Marathon fahren, lieber hebe ich mir mein bissl Kraft für den Keiler auf...

lohnt sich der Mini in Frammersbach von der Strecke, oder würde ich da nur Autobahn fahren?

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## cosy (5. Februar 2008)

Leondad schrieb:


> werde Frammersbach wahrscheinlich den Mini-Marathon fahren, lieber hebe ich mir mein bissl Kraft für den Keiler auf...
> 
> lohnt sich der Mini in Frammersbach von der Strecke, oder würde ich da nur Autobahn fahren?
> 
> Grüße Ottmar




Frammersbach ist nicht unbedingt bekannt für seine schwieriegen Trails   
Ansich ein idealer Marathon für Hardtailfahrer... Der Trailanteil bewegt sich bei der 30 km Runde sowie bei der 60 km eher gegen null...
Aber trotzdem ist es absolut lohnenswert mitzufahren: Die Stimmung ist unvergleichlich, gute Orga und der Grabig (den haste allerdings nicht beim Mini-Marathon) ist nen echtes Erlebnis  

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Februar 2008)

So, nun mal Frage. Kühlsheim, schon jemand was festes? Einzelfahrer? Team? Kommt was zusammen?  

@flocu: Der Biebergrund wird bei mir eng. Erstens ist an dem Tag auch der Taunus, was an sich ja kein Problem wäre, allerdings steht da auch ein Geburtstag an in der Familie..... naja, schaun wa mal....


----------



## flocu (6. Februar 2008)

Der Student und ich versuchens wieder im 2er Team "Teilchenbeschleuniger"


----------



## Nummer5 (6. Februar 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> So, nun mal Frage. Kühlsheim, schon jemand was festes? Einzelfahrer? Team? Kommt was zusammen?


Ich bin raus.
Es wurde der Bedarf an einer AlpenX geäußert  , und bis der Termin steht ist kein Platz mehr in Kühlsheim - schade.


----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Februar 2008)

Hm, gut... schade..... dann solls wohl nicht sein......


----------



## steff-vw (6. Februar 2008)

Ihr Glücklichen!

AlpenX .....
Marathonplanung......
12h Rennen ......
ich muß mal schauen, was sich kurzfrisitg ergibt und wie ich Zeit hab.

Aber Keiler is fest!!! 

Alles andere ergibt sich dann scho irgendwie.

so long.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (16. Februar 2008)

hab grad gesehn:
Trieb ist dieses Jahr erst am 23. August. Sonst war mir das dort immer zu früh im April.

Hätte denn noch jmd. grundsätzlich Interesse an nem Dolomitenlastigen AlpenX Mitte/Ende Juni?


----------



## flocu (16. Februar 2008)

Ach und RSG Abendserie ist dieses Jahr scho im Juni oder evt. noch früher...


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> hab grad gesehn:
> Trieb ist dieses Jahr erst am 23. August. Sonst war mir das dort immer zu früh im April......



Hm, terminlich eng, aber schaue was wird.  



flocu schrieb:


> .....Hätte denn noch jmd. grundsätzlich Interesse an nem Dolomitenlastigen AlpenX Mitte/Ende Juni?



Genauer? Daten? Kosten?  Grundsätzlich aber ja!


----------



## flocu (18. Februar 2008)

Hm, Trieb ist ja am Samstag vor Biebergrund/Taunustrails. Dann halt net (-;

*AlpenX '08:*
4-6 Leute
2000Hm+ am Tag
6-7 Tage

Ziel Etschtal, evt. noch weiter zum Gardasee
Kostenziel 400 EUR bei An/Rückreise mit der Bahn und hauptsächlich Hüttenübernachtungen


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Februar 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> .....
> Kostenziel 400 EUR .....



Will auch Student sein!  

...und das mit Trieb, ja, habe es *jetzt* selber gesehen das das am Samstag ist!   *Asche uff mei Popochen!*

Schau ma mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (21. Februar 2008)

Hab auch noch Termine gefunden: 

26.04.08 - http://www.tria-hofheim.de/html/hassbergritt.html
Ist aber eine Strecke mit weniger als 30km - kein Marathon ehr CC.

20.07.08 - http://www.kuppenritt.de - nur 8â¬ StartgebÃ¼hr!

07.09.08 - http://www.tsv-wiesthal.de


----------



## flocu (22. Februar 2008)

Kuppenritt wär mal wieder schön!


----------



## flocu (22. Februar 2008)

Der meteorologische Frühlingsbeginn ist am 1. März, also nächste Woche.
Wie wärs mit ner lustigen Frühlingstrailrunde im Steigerwald mit Anfahrt ab Wü?

Wann: direkt am Samstag 1. März oder Sonntag 2. März
reine Fahrzeit: 5-6 Stunden
Hin: Randersackerer Trails, KT Trails, Keltenweg Trails
Rück: Radweg ab Abtswind
Höhenprofil

Lust?


----------



## steff-vw (23. Februar 2008)

Moin.

Bist Du noch zu retten.
100km nach diesem schlechten Wintertraining.  
Ich glaub da bin ich nich der Einzige, der die Form dafür nicht hat. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Februar 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Bist Du noch zu retten......



...ich wollte es nicht sagen!   Aber mit Flocu 100km.... naja, beschränke mich dann doch auf die Region. 

Wochenende nur leider etwas eng.   Aber unter der Woche immer unterwegs. (nächste Woche Frühdienst!)

Grüßle....


----------



## flocu (23. Februar 2008)

hmpf!
Wir fahrn ganz gemütlich! (-;


----------



## SteveLorenzios (23. Februar 2008)

ganz spontan morgen?! 
11 uhr sommerhausen?!


----------



## flocu (24. Februar 2008)

War net in Wü und hatte eh schwere Beine (-;


----------



## steff-vw (24. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte mich heute auch mal kurzfristig losreisen können und war mal wieder auf M-Weg bis Retzbach und über´s Käpelle zurück unterwegs.
Heute sehr viel ältere Mitmenschen unterwegs. 

Meine Weisheit für diesen Tag:
Hardtailfahren ist nicht wirklich was für meinen "gemütlichen" Hintern und Bergab is a nix mit Erholung.
Aber das brauchen die Racer ja sowieso nicht. 

Hoffentlich klappt´s bald mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

Gruß Steff

P.S.: Hat einer von Euch ein GPS mit Kartenansiche, so ala Etrex oder so?
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir für meine vielfältigen Deutschlandeinsätze auf der Arbeit nicht so n Ding zulegen könnte. Besser wie immer für ein- zweimal ne Karte zu kaufen. Erfahrungwn wären nicht schlecht.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Februar 2008)

Schwere "Beine"... soso.... 

Ich werde morgen (14:00) die neue Gabel und die neue Brmesanlage testen!   Heute Nachmittag nur am Schrauben gewesen.

Hoffe klappt mal wieder alle zusammen. Ist ja nun echt schon ewig her wo ich alle Spinner zusammen gesehen habe.


----------



## Nummer5 (24. Februar 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> P.S.: Hat einer von Euch ein GPS mit Kartenansiche, so ala Etrex oder so?
> Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir für meine vielfältigen Deutschlandeinsätze auf der Arbeit nicht so n Ding zulegen könnte. Besser wie immer für ein- zweimal ne Karte zu kaufen. Erfahrungwn wären nicht schlecht.


Ich hab ein GPS mit Karte - Alan MAP 500.
Empfehlen würde ich diesen aber nicht mehr aus diversen gründen.
Die Garmins sind schon feine Geräte, aber auch preislich fein.
Alternative wäre ein Handy/PPC und ein BT-GPS oder mit eingebauten GPS.
Ich habe aktuell eine O2 Orbit II. Feines Gerät nach den ersten Test.
Mit nem PPC kann man hat jedes Kartenmaterial nutzen und Google Maps Mobile.
Handy/PPC auf dem Lenker ist halt ne spezielle Baustelle. GPS-Geräte sind dafür gebaut mal abzufliegen. Beim PDA hat man halt eine gebrochene Scheibe. Einige fahren mit irgendwelchen Gehäusen rum.
Bewährt hat sich so ein PDA allerdings schon, hier im Board treibt sich einer rum, der immer "live from the field" berichtet von seinen 3.Monatigen Touren.  
Die Zeit möchte ich mal haben!


----------



## ETiTho (25. Februar 2008)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Bewährt hat sich so ein PDA allerdings schon, hier im Board treibt sich einer rum, der immer "live from the field" berichtet von seinen 3.Monatigen Touren.
> Die Zeit möchte ich mal haben!



stuntzi hat auch mal einen Erfahrungsbericht über seine GPS-ausrüstung geschrieben, vllt. hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235179



SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> ganz spontan morgen?!
> 11 uhr sommerhausen?!



Wie groß sind denn die Touren, die du normalerweise so von Sommerhausen aus machst? Und was muss man können um da mal mitfahren zu dürfen? Ich würd ja gerne mal mitfahren, aber ich fürchte, dass ich weder die Kondition, noch die Fahrtechnik habe um mit euch mitfahren zu können. 
Gruß
ET


----------



## flocu (25. Februar 2008)

Der Steve beisst net.
(Er wird gebissen (-; )


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Februar 2008)

Mittwoch Bikestore? Wenns Wetter passt?


----------



## flocu (25. Februar 2008)

Nachdems jetzt gleich 7 Mal kam müss mer wohl (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (26. Februar 2008)

ETiTho schrieb:


> stuntzi hat auch mal einen Erfahrungsbericht über seine GPS-ausrüstung geschrieben, vllt. hilft dir das weiter:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235179
> 
> ET



Danke.
Thresd war sehr interessant nur so richtig durchgestiegen bin ich net.
Fazit: alle Fahren mit PDA und Software/GPS Maus.

Aber welche Software, welcher PDA und welche Karten ....  

Naja, mal schauen was sich so noch ergibt. Ich werde mal weiterhin ein bischen recherchieren.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Februar 2008)

Wir sehen uns heute Abend!?


----------



## flocu (27. Februar 2008)

Bin raus, Bauchschmerzen seit heut nacht um 5 |-:


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habs geahnt... wieder alleine da hin....


----------



## flocu (29. Februar 2008)

lol!
du armer
musst n nightride fahren
ich bemitleide dich total! 
*sarkasmus*


----------



## pitcane (2. März 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Danke.
> Thresd war sehr interessant nur so richtig durchgestiegen bin ich net.
> Fazit: alle Fahren mit PDA und Software/GPS Maus.
> 
> ...




hi steff,

ich hab mir letztes jahr im herbst noch ein gps zugelegt. nach längeren recherchen ist es ein gpsmap 60csx von garmin mit topo deutschland komplett geworden. war ne ganz schöne stange geld aber ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. auch die regionen, die du glaubst zu kennen kann man damit noch viel intensiver bekurbeln. ich hab für die rhön ein paar sehr schöne neue touren zusammengebastelt, teilweise mit erstaunlich hohem trailanteil. geeignete geräte sind meiner meinung nach noch das vista hcx und die neuerscheinungen edge 705 und colorado, alle von garmin. die letzteren beiden sind aber noch nicht auf dem markt. wenn du weitere fragen hast kannst du dich bei mir melden.

gruß (auch an den rest der wü-pferdelungen)

pitcane


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. März 2008)

....ja, ich musste Nightride fahren!   Im Ernst, war geil, weis nur nicht ob ich es den Mittwoch zeitlich schaffe.

Bis denne.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, habe etwas entrümpelt. Wer was für die Cityschlampenbahnhofsmühle braucht.... Aber nicht zu viel erwarten, will nur nicht das dann heißt "Wieso hast nix gesagt"  

Klick E-Bay

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Artur (19. März 2008)

Na was läuft?

Wann fahrn wir mal wieder?


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. März 2008)

Ich fahr heute nach der Abreit in den Taunus! URLAUUUUB!!!  

Allerdings weis ich noch nicht ob es wirklich eine gute Idee ist das Bike mit zu nehmen bei dem Wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (22. März 2008)

Zurück ausm Trainingslager.
Was habt ihr mitm Wetter gemacht!?

Ab Freitag bin ich wieder zu allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## Hebus (30. März 2008)

Moin,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob jetzt schon naechsten Mittwoch um 18:00 der Biketreff vor dem Bikestore ist?
Falls ja, dann waer ja wahrscheinlich noch Licht angebracht. Es ist grade 19:30 und die Sonne ist schon fast hinterm Horizont verschwunden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. März 2008)

Mittwoch wird mir zu spät werden. Und mit Gepäck (Arbeitssachen) beim BikeStore mitfahrenm wäre wohl zu heftig....  

Aber Nachmittags, wenn das Wetter passt, werde ich hin und wieder unterwegs sein.

Stöpsl....


----------



## flocu (30. März 2008)

Bis 20h isses hell genug im Wald und aufm Radweg sieht man noch viel länger was.
2 Stunden Gelände, sowie 30-45 mins Rückfahrt aufm Radweg reichen völlig.


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. März 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> .....
> 2 Stunden Gelände, sowie 30-45 mins Rückfahrt aufm Radweg reichen völlig.



...und wenn nicht, so ein gebrochener Arm ist ja kein Beinbruch!  

Ja mal schauen in welche Richtung es gehen soll mit dem Wetter. So geil wie gestern soll es ja nicht bleiben. 

Heute Abend geht es erst mal wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.

Stöpsl....


----------



## Hebus (1. April 2008)

Isch weiss ja net,

ich nem morgen mal lieber mein Licht mit. Ist dann eh mal der erste richtige Schuetteltest fuer meine gebastelte Lampe.


----------



## flocu (2. April 2008)

Mist, habs einfach vergessen!
Muss mich wohl erst wieder an Mittwoch gewöhnen...


----------



## Hebus (2. April 2008)

Jup, hab mich schon gewundert... Hast leider verpasst, wie ich nen Baum gekuesst hab. Ist aber noch alles dran, ich krieg' nur wahrscheinlich nen herrlich blauen Fleck in allen Regenbogenfarben auf meinem Oberschenkel.


----------



## Moffa (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin es etwas leid, fst immer alleine rumzufahren, deswegen hänge ich mich hier mal rein.

Ich bin konditionell eher ne Null (nach längerer Krankheit wieder angefangen) - fahre dazu noch ein schweres Enduro - die "Runden" die hier des öfteren beschrieben werden, sind zum Teil für mich kaum zu schaffen und wenn, dann pumpe ich an jeder kleine Steigung wie der berüchtigte Maikäfer. Aber fahrtechnisch isses glaube ich ganz ok ... ich fahre am liebsten anspruchvolleres Bergabgeläuf.

Also, wer Lust hat mit vielen Pausen mit nem Mittdreißiger mal ne Runde zu drehen ...

Moffa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2008)

Geil, endlich mal ein alter Sack!  

Man sieht sich sicher irgendwann, immer mal reinschauen.....


----------



## flocu (7. April 2008)

@Moffa:
Schau am besten mal beim DAV vorbei:
http://www.dav-wuerzburg.de/gruppen/mountainbiking/termine.php


----------



## cosy (7. April 2008)

Moffa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin es etwas leid, fst immer alleine rumzufahren, deswegen hänge ich mich hier mal rein.
> 
> ...



Hi Moffa,

kannst dich auch mal mir anschließen - bin auch alt und langsam  
Stimmt doch, oder was sagst du dazu Votecstöpsl???  

Wir fahren i.d.R. jedes Wochenende - leider nicht am kommenden, da ich mit ner fetten Erkältung das Bett hüte   
Kannst ja bei Interesse mal Bescheid geben.

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2008)

cosy schrieb:


> .... bin auch alt und langsam
> Stimmt doch, oder was sagst du dazu Votecstöpsl???  .....



Abends, halb sechs in Deutschland, die Rentner werden wach...  

Ja, Cosy gehört auch zu den "früher geborenen", was aber nicht heißen soll das sie Alt ist! ....oh, jetzt verrenne ich mich etwas..... 

*>>> Ich würde mich freuen mal wieder mit Csy fahren zu können!  * (besser so?)

Im Ernst, touren mach mit jedem hier Spaß, egal ob Rentner oder Student. Allerdings bei letzteren merkt man dann doch hin und wieder das eigene Trainingsdefizit. 

@Cosy. WE ist bei mir immer etwas doof, aber das erzähle ich Dir mal selber. Wenn Du unter der Woche, nach der Arbeit mach spontan Lust hast, SMS, Mail... immer gern!

Gilt übrigens auch den Studenten! 

Bis die Tage.... 




....bin noch net ganz wach, schreibe wirr, merke es eben selber.....


----------



## cosy (7. April 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Abends, halb sechs in Deutschland, die Rentner werden wach...
> 
> Ja, Cosy gehört auch zu den "früher geborenen", was aber nicht heißen soll das sie Alt ist! ....oh, jetzt verrenne ich mich etwas.....
> 
> ...



@ votecstöpsl: 
so so .... ich bin also "alt".....     
Nur weil du nen Jahr jünger bist...

Kann unter der Woche halt erst ab 17 Uhr - sobald des Wetter und meine Erkältung besser sind, können wir es ja mal wieder miteinander wagen  
Wir können ja mit Moffa zusammen den Würzburger Mountainbike Rentnertreff gründen ?!


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. April 2008)

Klar, jetzt wo es wieder länger hell... wenn auch net wärmer... können wir die Stützstrümpfe mal anschnallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (9. April 2008)

Hmmmm,
wenn ich da so raus schaue, dann mach ich wohl heute einen auf Weichei. Wuensch den wirklich harten Jungs und Maedels viel Spass beim im Dreck wuehlen!


----------



## flocu (9. April 2008)

Seh ich genauso.
Wobei mich interessieren würde ob wirklich jemand fährt bei dem Sauwetter!

@Hebus:
Wer bistn Du eigtl., kenn ich Dich?


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2008)

Naja, wäre ja nicht das erste mal das drei Hanseln losfahren und nach 10 min dann doch abbrechen..... 

Obwohl ich morgen erst Mittag zur Arbeit muss verkneife ich es mir heute auch. Wenn es mal klappen könnte!


----------



## Hebus (9. April 2008)

War jetzt in der Sauna statt radeln - genau das richtige bei so Wetter.  

@flocu:
Ja, wir kennen uns, bin Bjoern, nen Kumpel vom Sebastian. Der mit dem gebrochenen Handgelenk.


----------



## flocu (10. April 2008)

Ach der Bjoern (-;
Willkommen im Thread!


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. April 2008)

@ flocu, bei der RSG Runde vor ein paar Wochen, wo wir Abends mal "spontan" gefahren sind.... frag mich jetzt nach dem Termin... jedenfalls hat der eine Studi von Dir Bilder gemacht. Eines davon wo ich so ellegant in der Pfütze lag, kannst mal nachfragen ob es die noch gibt? Gut, war dunkel, aber sah sicher lustig aus.

Schönes Wochenende, stöpsl


----------



## flocu (10. April 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> @ flocu, bei der RSG Runde vor ein paar Wochen, wo wir Abends mal "spontan" gefahren sind.... frag mich jetzt nach dem Termin... jedenfalls hat der eine Studi von Dir Bilder gemacht.



Öhhhhh...
Ich glaub du verwechselst da was. Das letzte Mal sind wir zusammen gefahren vor über nem Jahr beim Rennradtreff. Beim MTB-Treff hab ich Dich noch nie gesehn, ehrlich gesagt.
Ich wüsst auch net, wer da Bilder macht, haste ne Beschreibung?


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. April 2008)

Ich weis das Du da net dabei warst!  Mom.... schaue mal nach....

Ich habe es gefunden! Da wars!!! So, wer springt jetzt immer ab wegen irgendwelchen Leiden?  

Am Bikestore hieß es noch Du kommst, aber meinte dann Du hättest "heute" abgesagt. Auf der RSG Seite war auch ein Bericht zu, aber der ist wohl nun wech, finde ihn zumindest nicht mehr!


----------



## flocu (10. April 2008)

Ahso, bei dem Nightride. Ich schätze das war der Koni mit den Bildern. Ich kann ihn mal fragen.

Unter News->Mountainbike gibts den Bericht noch, aber direkt in den News ist er nimmer, komisch.


*Reminder:*
Diesen Sonntag ist Rennrad Anradeln!
13. April 2008
Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Talavera


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. April 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ahso, bei dem Nightride. Ich schätze das war der Koni mit den Bildern. Ich kann ihn mal fragen.
> .......



 Ähm, ja!  



flocu schrieb:


> .........
> *Reminder:*
> Diesen Sonntag ist Rennrad Anradeln!
> 13. April 2008
> Treffpunkt 10.00 Uhr Talavera



Seit letzem Winter ist Wochenendbiken bei mir fast unmöglich geworden!  Nur noch unter der Woche und mit Umwegen auf und von der Arbeit.
Und, abgesehen davon, mein Renner auch immernoch "defekt". *Noch immer auf der Suche nach "günstiger" Gabel und Laufrädern mit Nabe für 6-fach Kassette! JA, lacht nur! *

Grüßle an alle, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (16. April 2008)

Moin,

eigentlich wollt ich heut ja beim RSG-Treff mitfahren, aber bei dem Wetter    

da morgen ja die Sonne lachen soll, hat vielleicht einer Böcke morgen Abend ne Runde zu drehen  

es kann auch später sein als 18 Uhr

Rock On


----------



## flocu (16. April 2008)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eigentlich wollt ich heut ja beim RSG-Treff mitfahren, aber bei dem Wetter



Da setz ich meinen Namen drunter!

Morgen gern!
Ab Mittag  kann ich, wann ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Artur (17. April 2008)

Wir verschieben unsere Mittwochsrunde leider auch auf nächste Woche!
Das Wetter macht einen noch Krank!


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. April 2008)

Ab Mittag? Student müsste man sein!  

Im Moment pisst es ja noch immer wie aus Eimern, aber wenn, dann viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Sludig667 (17. April 2008)

@Flocu

da ich arbeiten muß   würde bei mir erst ab 18 Uhr gehen

Treffpunkt vorm Bikestore ????


----------



## Hebus (17. April 2008)

Ihr Weicheier! 
So schlimm wars gestern garnicht. Bin von oben eigentlich nicht nass geworden. Es kam eher von unten, aber da dann richtig ordentlich. Steinbachtal eben  
OK, den Wurzelweg hab ich zur Haelfte schieben muessen  War aber trotzdem lustig.
Ich faends ganz schoen, wenn auch bei etwas schlechterem Wetter mehr Leute in meiner Leistungsklasse mitfahren wuerden. Sonst fuehl ich mich immer so schlecht, wenn ich da alleine hinten haenge...
Wer hat eigentlich gestern die Bilder gemacht? Ich haette die gerne.

Gruss

  Bjoern


----------



## flocu (17. April 2008)

Ja, Abends ist auch ok.
Wetter schaut gut aus.

18:00 Bikestore?
18:30?
Wie passts dir?


----------



## Sludig667 (17. April 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ja, Abends ist auch ok.
> Wetter schaut gut aus.
> 
> 18:00 Bikestore?
> ...



18:00 Bikestore wäre optimal  

Bis denne


----------



## flocu (17. April 2008)

Dann bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (17. April 2008)

Das Wetter ist ja wirklich noch schön geworden!   Bin aber leider eben erst rein.....

Bin aber am Samstag wieder auf Tour im Taunus!


----------



## Hebus (22. April 2008)

Soooo,
das soll morgen endlich mal wieder gutes Wetter geben - waer ja mal wieder was, hat die letzten paar male ja nicht so richtig geklappt.  
Dummerweise hab ich wohl ausgerechnet jetzt Luft in meiner hinteren Scheibe 
Naja, werd morgen zumindest mal runter kommen und bei dem Weg nach unten entscheiden, ob ich damit fahren will/kann/sollte...


----------



## Artur (23. April 2008)

Servus!

Das Wetter is heut ja mal richtig Klasse!

Ich wünsch allen heute Abend richtig viel Spaß!

Und evtl. sieht man sich ja im Wald!

Wir fahren ab 18:15 vom Laden aus richtung Erlabrunn!

Wer will kann mit!


----------



## Blackblade (23. April 2008)

Ich werd heute auch gegen 17.00 Richtung Erlabrunn aufbrechen  Das Wetter is ja der Oberhammer


----------



## Hebus (24. April 2008)

Hi,
faehrt da jemand hin?

http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=39

Hoert sich ganz nett an. Ist wohl eher als Ausfahrt gedacht, also kein Rennen. Wuerde da vielleicht hin fahren. Ist bei Aschaffenburg.


----------



## steff-vw (25. April 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Hi,
> faehrt da jemand hin?
> 
> http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=39
> ...



Das ist eigentlich so was ähnliches wie ne RTF. Keine Zeitnahme, aber ausgeschildert und mit Verpflegungsstationen. Bin die letzten Jahr da immer gefahren und hoffe es auch dieses Jahr zu schaffen. Die Strecke besteht zwar größtenteils aus Waldautobahn, läßt sich aber sehr schön fahren. Ich kanns auf alle Fälle empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (25. April 2008)

So jetz muß ich noch was zum Besten geben.

Ich habe den ultimativen Alpencross in nur 2,5 Stunden gemacht!! 

Am Mittwoch in der Gegend von Kempten. Bin beruflich dort und habe mich für eine frühe Feierabendrunde loseisen können. Die Tour hatte alles:
Verfahrer, Waldautobahn, Wurzeltrail, Sonne, Regen, Wind, ordentliche Anstiege, Bergschneewandern in Knietiefen Schneefeldern, Wildwasser-Biking in nem Bergbach (anders gings nich voran) und den ganzen Frust vor nassen Füßen und durchnässten Schuhen ganz zu schweigen.
Nur mit einem Platten konnte ich nicht aufwarten.  

Mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es ja innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen nochmal. Aber dann bitte etwas besseres Wetter.  


Zu guter letzt bekam ich heut einen Anruf von bikecomponents.de, die mir mitteilten, das meine Gabel jetz nach ca 10 Wochen in England bei Pace gelandet ist, und mich der Spaß 115 Euro kostet. Und nur weil ich Hirni beim befüllen zum falschen Öl gegriffen hab. Jetz sind die Dichtungen hin und ich muß blechen.  
(Fachkompetenz muß man also den Leutchen von Pace zusprechen, denn sie haben es ja gemerkt) 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Artur (25. April 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> So jetz muß ich noch was zum Besten geben.
> 
> Ich habe den ultimativen Alpencross in nur 2,5 Stunden gemacht!!
> 
> ...



Klingt ja nach ner Klasse Tour!

Aber sach mal Steff? Was hastn in die Gabel reingekippt?
War das kein Gabelöl? Nur wegen einer anderen Visko dürfen die Dichtungen doch net flöten gehn? Und sach mal, ich dachte die Jungs von DT haben in England zu gemacht? Wundert mich jetzt ein wenig?
Nun gut...


----------



## Hebus (26. April 2008)

steff-vw: Wahrscheinlich werde ich es doch nicht zu dem "Rennen" schaffen - mal sehen...

Hat jemand Lust morgen Mittag/Nachmittag eine recht gemuetliche Tour zu fahren? 

Gruss

  Bjoern


----------



## Artur (26. April 2008)

Ich würd morgen auch fahren!
Meld dich halt mal bei mir!


----------



## flocu (26. April 2008)

Morgen um 16:45 wollt ich mit nem Kumpel ne sehr gemütliche Runde drehen. Ist aber noch net sicher.


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. April 2008)

Ich starte morgen früh um 08:00 zu einer Tagestour im Taunus mit ein paar Frankfurtern.  

Mittwoch in zwei Wochen? Bikestore?


----------



## steff-vw (26. April 2008)

So ich stell jetz einfach mal nen Termin in den Raum, weil ich sowieso nicht anders morgen Zeit hab.

Ich werde morgen so gegen 11 Uhr in Rottendorf aufbrechen. Dann über die Steinburg (ca.11:20) und am Schenkenturm (Ende Rollbahn ca. 11:35) und dann Vhh hinter der Bundeswehr (ca.11:45) land kommen. Anschließend M-Weg bis Thüngersheim. Am Radweg zurück nach Vhh und dann über Zell nach Hettstadt. 

Wer also möchte kann sich gerne anhängen.
Ich hoffe es klappt mal wieder mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt diesen Sommer. Ich komm ja nun leider dank des Jobs kaum noch zum fahren und dementsprechend ist auch meine Kondition. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (26. April 2008)

Steff-VW... das Problem kenne ich. Mir geht es dieses Jahr nicht viel anders. Aber wenn Du diese Route unter der Woche mal fährst... melden!


----------



## Artur (27. April 2008)

Hey Stöpsel!

Wieso schliessen wir beide uns eigentlich nicht mal zusammen?

Da wir beide am Schenkenfeld wohnen?

Was meinst du?


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. April 2008)

*Hey Artur, klar gerne!  *

Allerdings Schichtarbeiter und am WE meist in Beschlag oder unterwegs. Aber bin in der Regel zu jeder Schandtat bereit! 
Diese Woche Spätschicht, aber nächste Woche Nachmittag frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (27. April 2008)

Hallo,
bin heute mal wieder den "Gelben-Punkt-Weg" gefahren (Beginn Winterhäuser Str. über Winterhäuser Steinbruch, Goßmannsdorf bis Ochsenfurt). Meine Frage nun: geht der Wanderweg eigentlich in Ochsenfurt noch weiter und wenn ja wo? Finde die Strecke bis Ochsenfurt echt sehr schön und würde sie gerne noch weiter fahren.

Also falls jemand da schon mal weiter als bis Ochsenfurt gefahren ist, bitte Beschreibung durchgeben.

Danke und Gruß Christian.


----------



## ETiTho (27. April 2008)

Du bist sicherlich durch den alten Goßmannsdorfer Steinbruch nach Ochsenfurt gefahren, oder? Das dürfte der einzige Teil des Weges sein, den ich kenne, aber ich müsste eine Wanderkarte von der Gegend haben, da guck ich morgen mal nach wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## flocu (28. April 2008)

Der original gelbe Punkt geht nicht durch den Steinbruch sondern durch den Ort und unten am Steinbruch vorbei.
Der gelbe Punkt hört auf in Ochsenfurt, aber in diesem Wäldchen südöstlich gibts noch n paar Trails.


----------



## easy rider (28. April 2008)

ETiTho schrieb:


> Du bist sicherlich durch den alten Goßmannsdorfer Steinbruch nach Ochsenfurt gefahren, oder?


Nach Goßmansdorf kommt ein Steinbruch wo am Eingang eine große Schranke ist. In diesem Steinbruch gibt es aber anscheinend keine Trails. Kurz vor der Abfahrt nach Ochsenfurt ist dann auch noch mal ein alter aber kleinerer Steinbruch durch den auch der "Gelbe Punkt" führt.

Mein Gedanke war auf dieser Mainseite noch weiter zu fahren und dann z.B. in Marktbreit auf die andere Mainseite wechseln um über Kitzingen wieder nach Würzburg zu fahren. Keine Ahnung aber ob es zwischen Ochsenfurt und Marktbreit noch ein paar Trails gibt und wie die Strecke zwischen Segnitz und den Kitzinger Trails aussieht.


----------



## steff-vw (29. April 2008)

Servus Mädels.

Ich brech gleich ab. Jetz bin ich schon seit Wochen in Wiggensbach im Allgäu unterwegs und jetz find ich beim surfen raus, das das LITEVILLE-Home ist.  
Da werd ich doch nächste Woche mal locker "vorbei" rollen. Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, als heut ein LV-Transporter mit riesigem Aufdruck vorbei gefahren ist.   

Aber heute im Allgäu mal kein Regen und Zeit gehabt zum fahren. Bei den Anstiegen können wir uns im "Weinland" Unterfranken echt träumen. 

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Artur (29. April 2008)

Na dann lass den beiden Jungs doch mal nen lieben Gruss von mir da!


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. April 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> .....Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, als heut ein LV-Transporter mit riesigem Aufdruck vorbei gefahren ist.   .....



Falls die den net mehr brauchen, ich habe noch immer kein Auto!


----------



## Hebus (30. April 2008)

Das Wetter sieht ja nicht so verlockend aus... Werd trotzdem mal runter fahren, hoffentlich trauen sich noch ein paar mehr!


----------



## flocu (30. April 2008)

Hmmm
Ich steh gerade in den Startlöchern, komplett umgezogen. Aber wenns Wetter so bleibt wird das nix bei mir. Das Regenradar zeigt sich auch net so rosig, da kommt was von Süden |-:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (30. April 2008)

Der Bikestore braucht ganz dringend ne Webcam Blickrichtung Ausgang! (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Mai 2008)

...ich war auf Arbeit und habe mir gedacht "verpasst nix!" 

Ziehe mich aber jetzt an und werde Runde drehen.


----------



## steff-vw (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo Allerseits.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Sonntag n gemütliches Tourchen zu fahren? Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich nach Sulzbach fahre, weil ich es Auto an meine Frau abtreten muß. 

Vielleicht macht ja jemand ne Tour und hat gegen nen Mitfahrer nix einzuwenden.  
Ansonsten muß ich mich wieder kurzfristig alleine auf den Wegmachen. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Artur (1. Mai 2008)

Was heist hier wieder alleine? hehe

Ich hab kleinen Besuch! Wir hörn uns!


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Mai 2008)

So, Wochenende ist vorbei. Habe eben mal Rad durchgeschaut... mit beunruhigenden Ergebniss.  

Aber egal, wenn wer morgen Nachmittag Lust auf eine Runde hat... ich fahr!


----------



## Hebus (6. Mai 2008)

Moin,
da mein Mounti immernoch mit kaputtem Schaltauge im Keller liegt, wollte ich morgen eigentlich nicht zum Treffen kommen. Allerdings soll ja morgen so geiles Wetter sein, dass ich mich gezwungen fuehle doch zu kommen - alles andere waere ein Verbrechen. Man wird also bewundern koennen, wie ich mit meiner Stadtschlape durch den Wald duese.   

PS: Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht wieder den ganzen Verein mit irgendwelchen Pannen aufhalte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (7. Mai 2008)

Du hattest echt kein Glück in letzter Zeit!


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Mai 2008)

So, eben rein. Wie befürchtet zu spät für´n Store.  

Aber morgen Nachmittag bin ich wieder auf dem Bock!


----------



## steff-vw (7. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt´s gut. Mittwochs zum Biketreff fahren. Schönes Wetter.  
Ich würd auch gern mal wieder am Biketreff aufschlagen. Aber nachdem ich im Moment unter der Woche im Allgäu hock, wird´s wohl nix. 

Dann muß ich halt allein hier die Berge rauf fahren. 

@flocu
Schade das es dieses Jahr nicht mit dem Rhönwochenende an Pfingsten klappt. Ich hoffe wir schaffen das dieses Jahr noch mal. Vielleicht auch nur für ne Tagestour.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Nummer5 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Hat jemand nen GPS-Track vom M-Weg (ab Retzbach) über Edelweiß weiter bis/Richtung Gemünden?
Oder weiters fahrenswertes in der Ecke bis Gemünden?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## flocu (9. Mai 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir will kommende Woche am Samstag eine Trailtour bei Hammelburg fahren. Der Mann ist genau so ein Trailsüchtling wie wir, ich wette die Tour wird interessant.
Ich werde versuchen da mit zu fahren, zumal ich in der Gegend noch nie unterwegs war.
(Infos)




Nummer5 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hat jemand nen GPS-Track vom M-Weg (ab Retzbach) über Edelweiß weiter bis/Richtung Gemünden?
> Oder weiters fahrenswertes in der Ecke bis Gemünden?
> ...



Ab Retzbach ist der M-Weg bis nach dem Edelweiß (Gambach oder so?) sehr gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## flocu (9. Mai 2008)

@Steff:
Ne Rhöntour wär echt mal ne Maßnahme!
Hab aber bis Mitte Juni net so viel Zeit für sowas |-:


----------



## Nummer5 (9. Mai 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir will kommende Woche am Samstag eine Trailtour bei Hammelburg fahren. Der Mann ist genau so ein Trailsüchtling wie wir, ich wette die Tour wird interessant.
> Ich werde versuchen da mit zu fahren, zumal ich in der Gegend noch nie unterwegs war.


Cool, ich glaub da bin ich dabei!

Die Bilder konnte ich nicht zuordnen, wobei ich zwischen Hammelburg und über Elfershausen hinaus jeden Meter kenne. 
Ich werds bei meinen Hammelburgern auch mal verkünden...
Hab mich auch mal bei spessart-biker.de angemeldet, vielleicht kann ich ja noch nen Tipp für den ein oder andren Trail beisteuern.


----------



## steff-vw (10. Mai 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir will kommende Woche am Samstag eine Trailtour bei Hammelburg fahren. Der Mann ist genau so ein Trailsüchtling wie wir, ich wette die Tour wird interessant.
> Ich werde versuchen da mit zu fahren, zumal ich in der Gegend noch nie unterwegs war.
> (Infos)
> 
> ...


----------



## flocu (16. Mai 2008)

Ob ich jemanden mitnehmen kann weiß ich noch net.
Schaut ja wettermäßig eher nach Sonntag aus...


----------



## Nummer5 (16. Mai 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage ändert sich auch stündlich  
Wobei es sich ja nur um Schauer handelt.
Morgen kommt das Wetter auch noch aus Süd.
Ab Sonntag kommt es aus Nord.
Also ich würde lieber am Sa. als am So.

Laut Wetter.com scheint auch am Sa. die Sonne 3:24h, am Sonntag nur 1:23h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (19. Mai 2008)

Und is nu einer gefahren von Euch. Mir was leider nicht möglich. 

Wenn´s klappt, schau ich vielleicht mal wieder am Mittwoch beim RSG-Treff vorbei. Voraussgesetzt ich komm rechtzeitig aus dem Allgäu wieder heim.

Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Mai 2008)

Geiles Wetter    Werde dann gleich mal bissl fahren gehen um dann 1400 pünktlich auf Arbeit zu sein. 

Und am Donnerstag geht es in´s Erzgebirge.  

Die Frage ob heute Morgen wer mitfährt ist wohl überflüssig?


----------



## Nummer5 (20. Mai 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Und is nu einer gefahren von Euch. Mir was leider nicht möglich.
> 
> Wenn´s klappt, schau ich vielleicht mal wieder am Mittwoch beim RSG-Treff vorbei.


Ich, Flocu hat gekniffen  
Sehr gut ist es gewesen!
Unglaublich welche Wege der gefunden hat - da sind auch mir ein paar unbekannte Meter unter die Räder gekommen.
Leider musste ich die letzten 10km Trail auslassen, da mein Dämpfer schlapp gemacht hat.
Wetter ist auch gut gewesen, bis auf 15 Minuten. Da haben wir aber Mittag (14:00 Uhr  ) gemacht im Wittelsbacher Turm.
Wenn ich die restlichen Meter hab gibts nen Track.

Ob ich am Mittwoch zur RSG komme? Muss erst mal meinen Dämpfer zerlegen - und die Buchsen für meinen neuen sind immer noch nicht da  und ob der Alte noch mal dicht wird


----------



## flocu (20. Mai 2008)

Trelgne hat mir scho seinen Track geschickt. Einer Nachfahrt steht also nix im Wege! 

Ach, was ich schon alles machen will, wenn ich wieder Zeit hab:
AlpenX
Rhönwochenende
Steigerwald-Keltenweg Tagestour
evt. Eselsweg oder sogar Rennsteig

Wär doch scho Mitte Juni!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (20. Mai 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Steigerwald-Keltenweg Tagestour




müssen wir jetzt unbedingt mal durchziehen nach mind. 2 jahren  oder sinds schon fast 3 jahre..


----------



## Hebus (26. Mai 2008)

Ui, ich hatte eben den ersten Snakebite meines Lebens.  Bin mit meinem Stadtradel etwas zu schnell nen eckigen Bordstein hoch gefahren...  

Was anderes: Letzte Woche hat mir jemand beim Mittwochstreff nen Schlauch geliehen. War in der zweiten Gruppe von Flo. Ich glaub, der hiess Peter... Weiss jemand, ob der diese Woche wieder mit faehrt, dann koennte ich den Schlauch zurueck geben.


----------



## flocu (26. Mai 2008)

Der Peter fährt fast immer mit.
Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Nummer5 (27. Mai 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Bis Mittwoch!


Leider nicht   
Ich habe um 19 Uhr ne Sitzung zum Thema: "Reform des Verbandes"
Und das bei 33°C


----------



## Meiki (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,komme eigentlich aus Bamberg und werde evtl. wegen meinem Studium in Zukunft unter der Woche in Würzburg wohnen und ein Kriterium bei der Stadtauswahl ist natürlich auch das biken  
Fürs BMX fahren gibts die Halle das weiß ich,aber wie schauts mit Freeriden,Dirten,Downhillen und so aus?wird man bei euch freundlich empfangen wenn man neu hier ist?gibts was gscheides zu fahren? usw.
Alleine fahren ist nämlich doof und gefährlich,deswegen würd ich schon weng nach anschluss suchen.

wäre echt cool wenn ich ein paar Antworten bekommen würde,dafür schonmal dankeschön

Grüße
der Meiki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich kenn mich ja net aus in Bamberg, aber ich denk da könne mer scho mithalten. Der Thread hier ist halt eher was für die "freundlichen, normalen Freizeitbiker", wobei jedes der 3 Worte mittlerweile ne Lüge ist (-;

Schau mal in das Forum hier, da sind die gechillteren Typen am Start: http://wuerzburgriders.ucoz.de/


----------



## Widu (30. Mai 2008)

Grüße

W.


----------



## Nummer5 (30. Mai 2008)

HI!

Hat jemand Lust morgen am Morgen ne Runde zu drehen bevor es wider tropisch wird?

Vielleicht so 9:30 bis 12:00 Uhr?
Treffpunkt beim Kolonat?

Grüße!


----------



## Hebus (30. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich haette schon interesse, ich sag nachher nochmal bescheid. Aber... Wo/was ist denn das Kolonat? Sonst finde ich dich/euch erst garnicht.  

Gruss


----------



## Nummer5 (30. Mai 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Wo/was ist denn das Kolonat? Sonst finde ich dich/euch erst garnicht.


Gugst Du da -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alte_Mainbrücke


----------



## Hebus (30. Mai 2008)

Ah! 
Ich waer dann morgen um 9:30 auf der alten Mainbruecke. Das Wetter soll ja ganz ok werden. Bitte sag bescheid, wenn sich was aendert. Ich schau hier morgen frueh nochmal rein.

gute nacht allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (31. Mai 2008)

Ist mein Thermometer kaputt?
Es hat unter 20°C heute Morgen  

Also ~ 9:30 Uhr beim Kolonat.


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Mai 2008)

So, bin nun auch aus dem Hamburger FLachland zurück.  

Werde nächste Woche Vormittags hin und wieder eine Runde drehen, wenn wer Lust und Zeit hat...... ruhiges WE noch an alle!


----------



## doubelyu (31. Mai 2008)

servus, ich komme auch aus der nähe von würzburg. fahre so ca 3-4 mal die woche und mache marathonvorbereitung. also auch mal 80-100 km radweg/straße oder mal ordentlich höhenmeter schruppen. aber auch oft spaßtouren mit trails um einfach spaß zu haben.


----------



## flocu (3. Juni 2008)

Servus doubelyu!
Euer Trikot kenn ich. Bist Du derjenige, der immer beim Biketreff mitfährt?


----------



## Hebus (3. Juni 2008)

Moin,
wer faehrt denn alles nach Frammersbach? Ich will mich fuer 1x 60km anmelden. Wenns geht, dann wuerde ich gerne irgendwo mitfahren. Ich hab zwar ein Auto, aber da krieg ich nur mein Radel rein. Vielleicht kann ich mir aber auch einen Bus leihen, dann koennte ich ca. vier Leute und Raeder mitnehmen.

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## doubelyu (3. Juni 2008)

ja ich fahre die 33 km. ich krieg auch nur ein bike rein und überleg wie ich des mach.

lg


----------



## Sludig667 (4. Juni 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer faehrt denn alles nach Frammersbach? Ich will mich fuer 1x 60km anmelden. Wenns geht, dann wuerde ich gerne irgendwo mitfahren. Ich hab zwar ein Auto, aber da krieg ich nur mein Radel rein. Vielleicht kann ich mir aber auch einen Bus leihen, dann koennte ich ca. vier Leute und Raeder mitnehmen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Moin,

ich will auch die 60km unter die Stollen nehmen  
nen Arbeitskollege will auch noch mitkommen ...

Also ich krieg zur Not 3 Räder in mein Auto inklusive deren Fahrer ... aber dann müßt ich mit dem Canni fahren 

Rock On


----------



## Hebus (4. Juni 2008)

Kinder Kinder,
was ist das mal wieder fuer ein Wetter?!? Wetteronline.de sagt, dass es Schauer gibt, das Wetterradar kann man so oder so interpretieren und wetter.com sagt nur Bewoelkung fuer heute abend vorraus.
Was mach ich denn nu? Hartei, oder Warmduscher? 

EDIT: Hartei


----------



## doubelyu (4. Juni 2008)

lieber gesundbleiben und heut mal pause machen


----------



## flocu (4. Juni 2008)

Tschuldigung, das Wetter ist meine Schuld. Ich hab mir unterbewusst schon den ganzen Tag Regen gewünscht, weil ich keine Zeit zum mitfahren hab. Bin halt n Neidhammel (-;

P.S.
nächste Woche hab ich auch keine Zeit, also macht euch keine Hoffnungen (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (4. Juni 2008)

Also Flo, ich hab trotzdem meinen Spass gehabt. War jetzt zwar nicht so lang, aber wenigstens 30 Kilometerchen. Is auch ab und zu mal cool um die Kurven zu "sliden".  Ausserdem wars garnet kalt - zumindest mir net. Lange Hose und langes Trikot, hat gepasst. Sobald ich mit dem zusammenschreiben meiner Diplomarbeit anfange, wuensch ich dir auch schlechtes Wetter, du Schoenwetterfahrer!


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juni 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, das Wetter ist meine Schuld. Ich hab mir unterbewusst schon den ganzen Tag Regen gewünscht, weil ich keine Zeit zum mitfahren hab. Bin halt n Neidhammel (-;
> 
> P.S.
> nächste Woche hab ich auch keine Zeit, also macht euch keine Hoffnungen (-;



Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran alleine fahren zu müssen!


----------



## doubelyu (7. Juni 2008)

fährt einer von euch zur Streckenbesichtigung am 14.06 um 13Uhr?


----------



## Hebus (8. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich denke kaum, dass das noetig ist. Zum einen soll die Strecke nicht so anspruchsvoll sein (hab ich mir sagen lassen) und zum anderen koennen wir beide da eh nix reissen. 
Ich denke mal, dass die Streckenbesichtigung fuer die Leute gedacht ist, die den 120km Lauf _gewinnen_ wollen. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass bei mir das Geld morgen abgebucht wird, damit die Anmeldung endlich fertig ist. Dann werd ich mich so langsam mal um die Anreise usw kuemmern. Vielleicht verbringe ich das ganze WE da in der Gegend. Dann braeuchte ich auch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Gruss


----------



## flocu (9. Juni 2008)

Die Streckenbesichtigung in Frammersbach ist schon ne nette Sache. Es ist gut was los und es gibt 3 Gruppen, wobei die schnelle Gruppe keine Spässe macht.
Also um die Strecke kennenzulernen braucht da niemand mit, die ist echt geschenkt. Aber wenn man eh an dem Tag fahren will undn Auto hat, bietet es sich an. 

HMMMMMMM!
Das ist ja nach meiner DA-Abgabe. Mal schauen welche Bands da beim U&D spielen (-;


----------



## flocu (12. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin raus fÃ¼r die Streckenbesichtigung. Meine neue Gabel kam zwar heut, aber leider war ne Remote Lockout drin statt der bestellten normalen. Die Remote ist zwar sogar 110â¬ teurer, aber ich will keinen blÃ¶den Schalter am Lenker.......


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Juni 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> .... ich will keinen blöden Schalter am Lenker.......



Ich liebe diesen blöden Schalter am Lenker! Will ihn nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## Goyl08 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich bin sportlich, aber ein ziemlicher Neuling in Sachen MTB. Ich bin zwar schon ein paar Mal gefahren, aber mir fehlt das Training. Meine Freundin und ich suchen eine Gruppe der wir uns anschließen können, mit der man entweder regelmäßig fährt oder auch nur ab und zu ne Tour macht, am liebsten erstmal etwas moderater...;-))
Gibt es hier jemanden der daran Interesse hat?

lg Claudia


----------



## flocu (13. Juni 2008)

Schaut auf jeden Fall mal beim RSG Biketreff am Mittwoch vorbei. Das letzte Mal als ich mitgefahren bin waren es genug Leute für 5 Gruppen. Da ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (13. Juni 2008)

@ Claudia:

Kannst dich ja mal uns anschließen - wir sind zwei Jungs und zwei Mädels und fahren recht regelmäßig (allerdings net immer zu viert). Samstags ist meistens auch ne Anfängerin (allerdings recht sportlich) dabei. Also, falls du/ihr Lust und Zeit habt -einfach melden. 

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Goyl08 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Flocu,

danke für den Tip. Sagst du mir noch was der RSG Biketreff am Mittwoch ist, bzw. wo der startet?

lg Claudia


----------



## Goyl08 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Cosy,
das klingt doch gut. Wann fahrt ihr denn so? Ich kann in der Regel am besten ab 17h, WE ist egal, da bin ich flexibel. Meine Freundin kann unter der Woche erst nach 20h.
Sagt mal Bescheid, wann ihr das nächste Mal fahrt, vielleich klappt es ja.

lg Claudia


----------



## Leondad (15. Juni 2008)

RSG Biketreff ist Mittwoch 18 Uhr am Bikestore in der Wölffelstraße, meistens werden mehrere Gruppen in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen gebildet. Ziele sind alle möglichen Trails in der Würzburger Umgebung.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## cosy (15. Juni 2008)

Goyl08 schrieb:


> Hallo Cosy,
> das klingt doch gut. Wann fahrt ihr denn so? Ich kann in der Regel am besten ab 17h, WE ist egal, da bin ich flexibel. Meine Freundin kann unter der Woche erst nach 20h.
> Sagt mal Bescheid, wann ihr das nächste Mal fahrt, vielleich klappt es ja.
> 
> lg Claudia



Hi Claudia,

ich fahre unter der Woche i.d.R. alleine - hab auch so ab 17 h Zeit. 
Wochenende fahren wir meistens vormittags los.

Schick mir doch einfach per PM deine Handynr. dann können wir rechtzeitig was ausmachen!

Ach ja, warst du gestern gegen 15:30 h in der Nähe vom Sportplatz Waldbüttelbrunn mit deiner Freundin unterwegs? Wenn ja, dann sind wir uns gestern schon kurz begegnet...

LG
Cosy


----------



## Goyl08 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ottmar,

danke für den Tip! Mi soll ja auch gutes Wetter werden, da schau ich mir das einfach mal an!

lg Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (18. Juni 2008)

Krass viel los war heute: 45 Leute, 5 Gruppen


----------



## Goyl08 (22. Juni 2008)

Ich konnte leider nicht am Mittwoch, musste länger arbeiten. Leider die nächsten 2 Wochen auch noch, aber dann!!!


----------



## flocu (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nun auch erstmal 1-2 Wochen raus |-:
Beim neuen Rad wart ich auf ne neue Gabel und beim alten Rad hat am Freitag die hintere Felge ihren Geist aufgegeben. Durchgebremst nach nur 3 Jahren )-:
Hat jmd. nochn günstiges hinteres Laufrad für Felgenbremse rumliegen?


----------



## Hebus (23. Juni 2008)

Moin,
ich werde auch diesen Mittwoch leider nicht mit fahren - diesmal wegen Halbfinale. Aber um vor Frammersbach wenigstens noch einmal zu fahren, wuerde ich gerne am Mi Vormittag ne Tour fahren. Eine von den ueblichen Strecken, so ca 50km, ganz gemuetlich. Hat jemand Lust?


Gruss

  Bjoern


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Juni 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich werde auch diesen Mittwoch leider nicht mit fahren - diesmal wegen Halbfinale. Aber um vor Frammersbach wenigstens noch einmal zu fahren, wuerde ich gerne am Mi Vormittag ne Tour fahren. Eine von den ueblichen Strecken, so ca 50km, ganz gemuetlich. Hat jemand Lust?
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist bei Dir Vormittag? Wäre sicher dabei wenn es zeitlich passt....  Wo?


----------



## Hebus (23. Juni 2008)

Also fruehestens um 9 Uhr treffen. Ich bin Student, frueher schaff ichs nicht aus dem Bett  Ich komme aus Gerbrunn, aber ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass man sich vielleicht trotzdem wie gewohnt beim Bikestore trifft und dann die Tour fest legt. Kommt ja auch immer ein bissel aufs Wetter an. Wobei mir das bei den Temperaturen auch recht wurst waere, wenns regnen sollte 

Gruss

 Bjoern


----------



## flocu (23. Juni 2008)

Biketreff soll am Mi nur 2h gehen, also um 20h wieder daheim zum Halbfinale.
Zu blöd, daß man in der Stadtmensa schon vor 19h anstehen muss (-;


----------



## Leondad (23. Juni 2008)

hallo,

ich bin am Sonntag mal den netten Trail von Kist Richtung Guttenberg gefahren, weiß jemand obs da noch nen schönen Trail Richtung Reichenberg auf Kleinrinderfelder-Seite gibt (südlich der Straße, nicht auf Waldlehrpfad-Seite)?
Kann mich dunkel erinnern das ich da vor ein paar Jahren mal was gefahren bin, bin oben im Reichenberger Neubaugebiet (Imkergelände?) rausgekommen...

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. Juni 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Also fruehestens um 9 Uhr treffen. ....



Toll, so lange will ich auch mal schlafen können! 

Ich will/muss um 11:00 wieder zu Hause sein (Veitshöchheim), da ich ja zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung gehöre. 50km gemütlich, das wird eng....


----------



## Hebus (24. Juni 2008)

Hm, schade, dann wird das wohl nix? Dann kann ich ja auch erst um 10 fahren. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (24. Juni 2008)

bin länger nicht mehr in der ecke gefahren, und zwar: von eisingen nach kist
da gibts ja die tollen verbindungstrails zwischen den orten.. 
wenn man die oben genannte richung fährt kommt man allerdings plötzlich in der autobahnbaustelle raus.. ein bauarbeiter hat mich dann über die autobahnabfahrt nach kist gelots..
gibts da jetzt ne alternative um irgendwie "durch" die autobahn zu kommen von dem trail aus?? "früher" gabs ja den steilen anstieg kurz nach der unterführung mit dem handlauf knapp neben dem lenker


----------



## doubelyu (24. Juni 2008)

hi Leute,

ich komme aus Zellingen und werde am Sonntag in Frammersbach die Kurzstrecke fahren.
Wollte mal fragen ob da noch jemand hinfährt, wegen evtl Fahrgemeinschaft.

lg


----------



## Hebus (24. Juni 2008)

Moin,
nachmal die Frage: Mag jemand morgen Vormittag so um 10 Uhr biken gehen? Die Tour abends ist mir etwas zu kurz und zu knapp vor dem Spiel.

Wegen Frammersbach: 
Da hab ich noch keine wirkliche Planung. Wahrscheinlich muss alleine fahren. Geht eh nur ein Rad in mein Auto. Aber waer vielleicht trotzdem praktisch da zusammen hin zu fahren. Kenn mich da in der Gegend nicht aus. Wenn man zu mehreren ist, dann kann man auch gegenseitig ein bissel auf die Raeder aufpassen, waerend einer den ganzen Papiertkram und Trikots zurueck zum Auto bringt. Meine Freundin ist diesmal leider nicht dabei, die wuerde sonst den Job uebernehmen. 

Gruss


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Juni 2008)

Kann nicht mehr schlafen.... 

Ergo fahre ich eben bissl eher los. Fahrt in den Sonnenaufgang!


----------



## flocu (7. Juli 2008)

Hat eigtl. noch jmd. Interesse an nem Alpenx mit Startpunkt 25.07.? 1-2 könnten noch mitfahren.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Juli 2008)

Hey, da ist Ruhpolding! 

War aber gestern beim Ironman in Frankfurt auf der Radstrecke mit dabei!


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Juli 2008)

Waren heute bei der MTB-Radtouristiktour in Bullau. 

20/40/60km Strecken und super Service. War echt lohnenswert zumal die Strecken den ganzen Tag frei gegeben waren und man die einzelnen Strecken nicht nur ein mal fahren konnte.... 

Alles für 10 und die Landschaft hat auch belohnt.


----------



## cosy (20. Juli 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Waren heute bei der MTB-Radtouristiktour in Bullau.
> 
> 20/40/60km Strecken und super Service. War echt lohnenswert zumal die Strecken den ganzen Tag frei gegeben waren und man die einzelnen Strecken nicht nur ein mal fahren konnte....
> 
> Alles für 10 und die Landschaft hat auch belohnt.



Hättest ja mal Bescheid geben können   Hört sich nämlich echt gut an...
Lass uns doch mal wieder fahren....

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juli 2008)

cosy schrieb:


> Hättest ja mal Bescheid geben können   Hört sich nämlich echt gut an...
> Lass uns doch mal wieder fahren....
> 
> Gruß
> Cosy



 Ja, die Idee ist mir auf der Hinfahrt auch gekommen. War eben alles etwas unsicher wegen Urlaub, Kids und so....

Keiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (21. Juli 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> :
> Keiler?



@ Stöpsl:

Weiß noch net so genau, ob ich da mitfahre. Wir hatten ansich geplant am 02.08. in die Berge zu fahren, aber so wie es aussieht, bekommt meine bessere Hälfte keinen Urlaub .  Wird sich erst nächste Woche entscheiden...
Welche Strecke fährst du denn? 

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## doubelyu (21. Juli 2008)

so erstmal:

ich fahre in wombach die 60 km.

so jetzt mein eigenltiches anliegen, ich hab mir überlegt, in den sommerferien(wenn ich urlaub habe) eine mehr Tagestour (5 tage oder so) zu machen. 
hat des schonmal jemand von euch gemacht? mein Ziel läge so richtung bodensee hab ich gedacht. was meint ihr?

lg


----------



## Leondad (21. Juli 2008)

war eigentlich jemand am Samstag bei der Streckenbesichtigung in Wombach? Gibt ja ne Streckenänderung da auf dem einen Trail Waldmaschinen gewütet haben...
Bin 2005 die 58 km gefahren, wäre interessant zu wissen wie die Strecke dieses Jahr ist, Höhenprofil sieht ähnlich aus wie damals.


Grüße Ottmar


----------



## flocu (22. Juli 2008)

doubelyu schrieb:


> ich hab mir überlegt, in den sommerferien(wenn ich urlaub habe) eine mehr Tagestour (5 tage oder so) zu machen.
> hat des schonmal jemand von euch gemacht? mein Ziel läge so richtung bodensee hab ich gedacht. was meint ihr?



Wenn Du unbedingt zum Bodensee willst empfehl ich dir den Wanderweg von der romantischen Straße. Der startet hier in Wü und geht nach Füßen, kannste dir zum Beispiel im Hugendubel mal im dort erhältlichen "Wanderführer romantische Straße" anschauen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen im Taubertal auf dieser Route wirds mit Trails aber eher mau ausschauen, ich schätze 95% Radweg. Viel besser wirds net, wenn du Richtung Süden willst, die Gegend ist zu flach.Vorteil ist die top Ausschilderung, das kannste absolut ohne Vorbereitung fahren.

Wenn du mehr Trails fahren willst empfehle ich dir von hier aus eine Tour durch Spessart, Rhön, Thüringer Wald (Rennsteigweg) bis zur Fränkischen Schweiz. Evt. bietet sich da die Trans Germany Runde an. 
Auch interessant ist der Keltenweg ab dem Schwanberg bis nach Bamberg (60% Trail) und dann in der fränkischen austoben oder ab der fränkischen über Thüringer Wald und Rhön zurück und schauen wie weit man in 5 Tagen kommt.

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass und sag Bescheid, wie es war!


----------



## doubelyu (22. Juli 2008)

ja cool des hört sich aber auch geil an. ich will net umbedingt an den bodensee.
problem bis jetzt ist eh, dass ich bis jetzt alleine bin^^. muss man groß planen wenn man da richtung fränkische schweiz fahren muss, oder wie ist des ausgeschildert?

lg


----------



## flocu (22. Juli 2008)

Der Keltenweg im Steigerwald ab Schwanberg ist top ausgeschildert.
Spessart, Rhön und Thüringerwald musste dir selbst was zamsuchen. Karten brauchst du aber so oder so imho. Willst du draußen pennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (30. Juli 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Keiler?



Hi Stöpsl,

du hast dich ja gar net für den Keiler angemeldet . Oder hast du jetzt nen anderen Namen? .

Bin am Sonntag dabei - irgendjemand muss ja das Schlußlicht sein  

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juli 2008)

cosy schrieb:


> Hi Stöpsl,
> 
> du hast dich ja gar net für den Keiler angemeldet . Oder hast du jetzt nen anderen Namen? .
> 
> ...



Nö, habe Voranmeldung verpasst und wollte es dann vor dem Rennen machen. Nachmeldung, hoffe das klappt noch wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## doubelyu (1. August 2008)

servus,

ich fahr am sonntag in wombach die 60 km und wollte fragen ob die möglichkeit besteht, dass mich einer mitnehmen kann. ich komme aus zellingen.

lg


----------



## Hebus (1. August 2008)

Hallo doubelyu,
haengt bei mir vom Auto ab. Wenn ich den Bus von meiner Freundin kriege, dann ist das kein Problem. Kann ich dir morgen bis zum fruehen Nachmittag sagen. Schreib mir doch mal deine Telefonnummer. Vielleicht als persoenliche Mitteilung.
Ich werde nach dem Rennen wohl noch ein bissel bleiben, also nicht direkt zurueck fahren.

Gruss


----------



## flocu (2. August 2008)

Also ich werd wohl auch mitfahren. Evt. hab ich noch nen Platz.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2008)

Es ist mal wieder alles schief gegangen was schief gehen konnte. Erst Auto nicht bekommen, dann die Zeit davon gelaufen, und letztendlich nur noch Frust geschoben. 

Egal, ja nicht das Letzte dieses Jahr! Nächstes Ziel: Taunustrails....

Wenn nächste Woche Vormittag wer Lust hat, werde ein paar Runden vor der Arbeit drehen wollen.

Grüßle.....


----------



## Sludig667 (3. August 2008)

so, wieder zurück aus dem Spessart ... Strecke und Wetter waren ja top 

aber das nächste mal kann das ja fast als RSG-Ausflug geplannt werden, so viele wie dort waren (und mich überholt haben) 

So, ich setz mich jetz auf die Terasse und trink nen Bier 

Ride On


----------



## flocu (3. August 2008)

Der Keiler war wie jedes Jahr ein perfektes Rennen!

@stöpsl:
Meine Nummer hättste ja gehabt, zwecks hinfahren.

Taunustrails, hmmm. An dem Tag sind doch schon Trieb und Biebergemünd. Kann ja wohl kaum schöner sein als diese beiden? 24h Nürburgring wär auch ne feine Sache an dem Wochenende.

Ich spekulier jetzt erstmal auf nen Last Minute Startplatz in Duisburg nächstes WoE. 
Ne Woche später ist dann Aub und wieder ne Woche drauf Trieb. Am 7. September ist dann Wiesthal und dann kommt Anfang September die RSG Abendrennserie mit nur einem Rennen dieses Jahr, Termin bislang unbekannt. Am 21. September ist Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaft in Heidelberg. Oxzone wurde leider abgesagt.

Weiß jmd. noch was lohnenswertes?
Ich bin heiß (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2008)

Ja, eben alles nicht so einfach wenn man eine Exfrau und Kinder hat.  Eben auch einen Anruf bekommen der mir die Planung zum Taunustrail versaut.  Man kann sich einfach nix vornehmen, aber gut, das ist ein anderes Thmea und gehört hier nicht her.

War die letzten beiden Wochen auch öfters im Spessart und im Taunus. Wenn man sich in der Nähe befindet und den ganzen tag Zeit hat lohnt sich das schon.

Allerdings war ich sehr überascht über die Mode den Helm am Lenker zu tragen.


----------



## Leondad (3. August 2008)

beim Keiler stand was von Bad Orb, 21.September 35/55km Marathon. Könnte ja auch ganz interessant sein, jucken tuts schon wieder... Mal sehen was die Chefin meint 

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (4. August 2008)

die taunustrails lohnen sich auf jeden fall.. besser als die beiden (sag das mal ungefahren) auf jeden fall
die taunustrails ist meiner meinung nach der beste marathon der in der "unmittelbaren" umgebung möglich ist zu fahren..
aber wenn dann die längeren distanzen als die 30 km.. da ist der trailanteil abgöttisch hoch

keiler war schon recht gut (im gegensatz zum letzten jahr....)
aber immer noch nicht sehr befriedigend von der zeit her (3:55h) .. aber für minimalstes training immer noch sehr gut


----------



## flocu (6. August 2008)

Ich hab mich für Trieb entschieden, weil ich jetzt schon von vielen Leuten gehört hab, daß der schön technisch sein soll. Außerdem müsst ich dann nur noch Wiesthal fahren und wäre ganz ohne Aufwand in der Wertung der Bayernliga, juchui! (-;

Ach btw, diese Mail hab ich gestern an die Biketreff Mailingliste geschickt, vielleicht steht da ja jemand nicht drin:

--

Mitfahrer gesucht für diesen Samstag in Duisburg!

Durch glückliche Umstände (für uns) wäre es möglich am Wochenende beim 
seit Monaten ausverkauften 24h Rennen in Duisburg als 4er Team 
teilzunehmen. Es fehlen nur noch 3 Mitfahrer (-;

Das Rennen verläuft auf abwechslungsreicher Strecke durch den 
Landschaftspark Nord. Wie bei fast allen 24h Rennen ist die Strecke 
technisch einfach und die wenigen Anstiege lassen sich größtenteils mit 
Schwung nehmen. Die Herausforderung liegt vielmehr darin, seine 6h über 
einen ganzen Tag verteilt mit konstant hoher Leistung zu fahren. Dazu 
gehört auch das Fahren bei Dunkelheit, wobei in Duisburg sogar STVO 
konforme Funzeln ausreichen.

Die Kosten belaufen sich statt den üblichen 80 EUR p.P. auf nur 55 EUR 
p.P., weil der Verantwortliche seinen 4er Startplatz unbedingt loswerden 
will. In dem Betrag ist die komplette Rennverpflegung für 24h drin sowie 
Nudeln am Sa und ein Platz im Fahrerlager.
Ich hab einen Passat mit Platz für drei Leute samt Rädern bei wenig 
Gepäck. Ein zweites Auto wäre also nötig.

Ich kenne das Rennen  aus den letzten beiden Jahren im 4er Team und 
brenne auf eine Wiederholung. Beide Male ist dabei der 10. Platz 
rausgesprungen, eine Top10 Platzierung ist auch dieses Jahr erklärtes Ziel.

Koni, der auch letztes Jahr mit dabei war und Reiner, mein 12h Partner 
in Külsheim wollen sich bis morgen entscheiden. Es wäre also mindestens 
noch ein Platz zu besetzen.
Wenn Du meinst, das wäre was für Dich, dann melde Dich bitte schnell bei 
mir per Email/Telefon oder allerspätestens beim Biketreff morgen. Ich 
werde bereits kurz vor 18h mit einem auffälligem rot-blauen Trikot und 
schwarzem Cube Reaction am Bikestore stehen.


Schöne Grüße,
Flo

Mail: [email protected]
Fon: 0176/24376393


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. August 2008)

Ja, die Mail lag auch bei mir drin. Sehr reizvoll aber ein wenig Vorbereitung wäre schon von nöten......

Diesen Samstag ist einfach zu nah. Aber für nächstes Jahr könnte man ja wieder was planen wollen...


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. August 2008)

gestern am mittwoch war ja wieder bikestore-treff

 bin zwar selbst bissl gefahren und oben in sommerhausen / ecke wildpark ist mir die rsg-gruppe 2x begegnet..
rein aus intresse: welche leistungsgruppe war das?!


----------



## flocu (7. August 2008)

Wenns nur 4 Mann waren, dann wars die "schnelle" Gruppe, ich musst mich leider kurz vorher verabschieden. 
Falls du das aus Bedenken wegen dem Leistungsniveau der Tourengruppe/mittleren Gruppe schreibst, dann kann ich dich beruhigen. Die Tourengruppe ist arschlangsam, und die mittlere wär wahrscheinlich zur Zeit genau dein Ding. Fahr einfach mal mit!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. August 2008)

als ich gestern unterwegs war ist mirs auch langsam gedämmert... mittwoch? da war was 
und dann: wenn jetzt nicht die rsg vorbeifährt.. ok 10 min später wars auch soweit 
war ne gruppe von ca 10/12 mannen


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. August 2008)

So, eben aus dem Taunus zurück und wollte fragen ob nächsten Sonntag wer von Euch in Eppstein dabei ist? 

Klickst Du hier!?

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## flocu (19. August 2008)

Die Ausschreibung zur Abendrennserie steht auf der RSG Seite. Wurde dieses Jahr auf ein Rennen zusammengekürzt.

Ich hab mich nu doch net für Trieb sondern für Biebergemünd angemeldet, RSG Gruppenzwang (-;


----------



## steff-vw (26. August 2008)

Moin ihr Biker.

Gibt es jetzt im Semptember noch die eine oder andere Veranstaltung, die es Wert ist, gefahren zu werden? 
Ich möchte eigentlich noch irgendwas fahren. Am 21.9. ist in Wertheim ne nette zwanglose (ohne Zeitnahme) Veranstaltung. 
www.velofreunde.de 

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (26. August 2008)

Ja, Wertheim ist so Radtouristik, nette Veranstaltung. Mal schauen wie es zeitlich klappt, vielleicht als Familienausflug mit Kids.


----------



## flocu (26. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit ner Rhön Tour?
Pitcane wär dabei!


----------



## steff-vw (28. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit ner Rhön Tour?
> Pitcane wär dabei!



Wann?


----------



## flocu (28. August 2008)

Morgen (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Morgen (-;



 Nein, ich sage nicht was mir spontan in den Kopf schoss.....

Ich geh dann heute Nachmittag mal auf Arbeit.


----------



## flocu (29. August 2008)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Nein, ich sage nicht was mir spontan in den Kopf schoss.....



Check ich net, vielleicht musstes doch sagen...


Zurück zum Thema (Rhön WoE). Ich kann nicht am:
6./7.9.  [Wiesthal Marathon]
20./21.9. [Odenwald Marathon]

Sonst hab ich im September und Oktober noch nix vor, was sich net verschieben ließe. Wann passts bei dir Steff?
Mag noch jemand ausm Forum mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (29. August 2008)

Naja, mit m Wochenende wird´s wohl nix werden. Aber vielleicht kann ich ja wenigstens ne Tagestour raus schlagen. 
Leider steht meine Frau etwas auf "Kriegsfuß" mit meinen Eltern, also keine Kinderbetreuung.

Am 21.9. will ich in Wertheim fahren. War bisher immer angenehm zu fahren und völlig ohne Streß.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2008)

steff-vw schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Am 21.9. will ich in Wertheim fahren. War bisher immer angenehm zu fahren und völlig ohne Streß.



Steht bei uns auch in der Planung!  Aber das Problem mit den Kindern kennst ja....


----------



## flocu (31. August 2008)

Nächstes Jahr macht der Bikepark Feuerberg in der Rhön wieder auf, juchui!


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. August 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr macht der Bikepark Feuerberg in der Rhön wieder auf, juchui!



Ja das klingt ja mal geil, gleich mal schauen gehen!!!


----------



## flocu (1. September 2008)

Rhöntour am 13./14.09.?
Und bevor ich alles doppelt schreib: biken in Fulda/Rhön


----------



## Maddin M. (3. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr macht der Bikepark Feuerberg in der Rhön wieder auf, juchui!


Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin ja wieder von Fusion mein Laufrad repariert zurück... aber nur mit ganz viel Glück

Könnte langsam echt kotzen...


----------



## Hebus (3. September 2008)

Moin,
ich will heute mal wieder zum Biketreff kommen. Wie schauts denn mit dem Wetter aus? Hat hier jemand hellseherische Faehigkeiten? Bei Wetteronline siehts ja ein bissel danach aus, als ob das Groebste an Wuerzburg vorbei ziehen wuerde... Ich hoffe, es trauen sich dann noch ein paar mehr zu kommen. 

Gruss


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. September 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> .... siehts ja ein bissel danach aus, als ob das Groebste an Wuerzburg vorbei ziehen wuerde...



Iss´es aber net.


----------



## Maddin M. (3. September 2008)

In Leinach hats die ganze Zeit sowas von gepisst... war net grad schön...

btw. ich will mein Bike wieder ganz haben! geschlagene 9 Wochen sind jetzt schon vergangen... mannmannmann


----------



## flocu (3. September 2008)

[Herbert Grönemeyer:]
Es könnte alles - so einfach sein, isses aber nicht

(Fanta4 - Einfach sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (3. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Rhöntour am 13./14.09.?
> Und bevor ich alles doppelt schreib: biken in Fulda/Rhön



Für mich würde evtl nur der Samstag in Frage kommen. Muß ich aber noch mit der Chefin abklären. Natürlich mit viel Bestechung.
Würdet ihr über Nacht bei Deinen Eltern bleiben?

G Steff


----------



## steff-vw (4. September 2008)

Also bei mir gab´s grünes Licht von der Chefin.

Ich muss nur noch abklären, ob nur Sa oder das ganze Wo-ende.
Wie sieht die Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bei deinen Eltern aus, Flo?
Wer geht sonst noch mit?

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (4. September 2008)

Erik hat sich noch für Sa gemeldet, sonst noch keiner.
Übernachtung ist wie gesagt von der Resonanz abhängig, hab fett die Werbetrommel gerührt.


----------



## steff-vw (5. September 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Übernachtung ist wie gesagt von der Resonanz abhängig, hab fett die Werbetrommel gerührt.



Das hab ich schon gelesen. 

Also Samstag bin ich auch dabei. Sonntag muß ich mal schauen.
Vll tu ich mich ja mit m Erik zusammen.

G STeff


----------



## flocu (5. September 2008)

+1 für Sa und So


----------



## flocu (6. September 2008)

Also Übernachtung bei meinen Eltern geht klar.


----------



## Leondad (9. September 2008)

huhu,
Frage an diejenigen die letztes Jahr schon dabei waren:

weiß jemand wieviel reine Fahrzeit bei dem kulinarischen Biketag zusammen kommen? Schwanke im Augenblick zwischen der 75 und 90 km Gruppe, mit welchem Schnitt kann man rechnen?
Reizen würden mich die 90 schon, nur dauernd am Limit fahren über 90km pack ich ned.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. September 2008)

Servus, 

wenn man als Vergleich den Mittwochs-Biketreff hernimmt, dann sind die 75 km ungefähr so schnell wie die mittlere Gruppe. Die 90 km Runde ist eher auf dem Niveau zwischen schneller mittlerer Gruppe und langsamer schneller Gruppe (mannmannmann, was ein deutsch)

Ciao

Jürgen


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. September 2008)

...wäre noch zu klären wo dann die sehr schnelle langsame Gruppe steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. September 2008)

LOL ...vor allem stellt sich die Frage, was passiert, wenn die sehr schnelle langsame Gruppe dann auf die eher langsame mittlere Gruppe trifft...

Na gut - Spaß beiseite-Ernst komm her: Die 75 km sind moderat und für jeden zu schaffen, der 3 h in normalem Tempo Rad fahren kann. Die 90 km gehen da schon zur Sache und man sollte auf jeden Fall eine gute Grundkondition mitbringen.  

(Warum habe ich das eigentlich nicht gleich so geschrieben ;-) )


----------



## steff-vw (18. September 2008)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von Euch am Sonntag in Wertheim?
So zwecks gemeinsamer Tour und Startzeit.

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen allerseits.

Wie schaut´s denn dieses Jahr mit dem Winterpokal aus? Besteht wieder interesse? Auch wenn wir keinen Platz unter den ersten 1000 schaffen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte nochmal auf das Abendrennen morgen hinweisen. RSG Vereinsmeisterschaft inklusive (-;

Winterpokal, schau mer mal.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. Oktober 2008)

Für den WP werde ich wohl den Winter etwas zu sehr eingespannt sein und wäre sicher nur eine "Bremse".


----------



## Trymon (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr,

ich bin auch aus Würzburg. Genau gesagt Heidingsfeld. Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja mal über den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (11. Oktober 2008)

Sücher, jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit! 

Nein, im Ernst, einfach mal dazu stoßen, klappt sicher mal.


----------



## flocu (11. Oktober 2008)

Lol! Das von demjenigen, der seit über 2 Jahren nimmer dazustößt...


----------



## Trymon (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde eigentlich auch gerne zur Arbeit mit dem Bike fahren.....aber 35 km fahren ist mir doch etwas viel dafür.


----------



## flocu (12. Oktober 2008)

Nach meinem gehässigen Kommentar noch eine konstruktive Antwort.
Der MTB Treff der RSG Würzburg findet ab sofort 2 Mal die Woche statt:

Mi 18:00
Sa 13:00

am Bikestore in der Wölfelstraße.
Am Mi bitte ausreichend Licht mitnehmen, mindestens eine Sigma Funzel.

@Stoepsl:
Den konnt ich mir net verkneifen, nachdem du hier seit Jahren jedes Mal schreibst, daß du keine Zeit hast. Lass es doch einfach und meld dich mal wieder, *wenn* Du Zeit hast


----------



## Trymon (12. Oktober 2008)

Welche Strecken und Schwierigkeitsgrade werden beim RSG abgefahren?


----------



## flocu (12. Oktober 2008)

Strecken fahren wir alles rund um Würzburg mit hohem Trailanteil. Letztendlich sind es ein halbes Dutzend Standardrunden mit Variationen.
Es gibt je nach Teilnehmerzahl mehrere Gruppen, wobei im Moment die Racer Saisonpause machen und dementsprechend alle eher langsam fahren wollen. Letzten Mi war es dann auch nur eine Gruppe bei rund 15 Leuten. Hat gut geklappt. 
Der Samstagstreff ist nächstes Wochenende zum ersten Mal. Da wird zwar dann etwas länger gefahren, aber kaum schneller.


----------



## Trymon (12. Oktober 2008)

Schnell und langsam ist ja immer subjektiv. Was wäre das ca. in Zahlen. Also Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und Streckenlänge.
Den Samstag könnte ich aber eh nicht. Zwar sollte da mein neues Bike da sein, doch hat da auch meine Mutter Geburtstag. Da muss ich mich den Nachmittag anderweitig beschäftigen als zu fahren.


----------



## flocu (12. Oktober 2008)

Zahlenspielereien sind auch alles andere als objektiv, wir fahren weder bretteben noch  auf Asphalt. Du willst ja eigentlich nur wissen, ob Du mitkommst.

Also wenn Du absoluter Gelegenheitsradler bist und nur einmal im Monat aufs Radl steigst dann solltest Du lieber zu den DAV-Treffs schauen. 

Wenn Du hingegen regelmäßig fährst solltest Du keine Probleme bei den RSG-Treffs haben. Die Eva passt auf wie n Luchs, daß jeder mitkommt und es sind ja nochn paar andere Mädels dabei.


----------



## Trymon (12. Oktober 2008)

Auch wahr. Naja ich bin EDVler. Ich steh auf Zahlen. 
Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich vorbeischauen.


----------



## flocu (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusst doch, daß das mit den Mädels zieht (-;

Ne, im Ernst: 
Allein daß Du Dich hier im Forum rumtreibst ist Qualifikation genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trymon (12. Oktober 2008)

Mädels ziehen immer. 

Muss nur schauen wann. Mit sehr viel Glück habe ich das Rad Freitag. Samstag hat meine Mutter Geburtstag, Sonntag geht es auf die Buchmesse FFM.....ich komme garnicht zum Fahren. 
Muss mir nur noch eine ordentliche Wald und Wiesen Beleuchtung besorgen. Die Sigma SMILUX sehe ich eher für nächtliche Stadtrundfahrten als geeignet. Also hauptsächlich um gesehen zu werden. Städte sind ja gut beleuchtet.


----------



## votecstoepsl (12. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ok, ist ein Argument. Aber leider ist es als Schichtarbeiter der Familie und Kinder hat eben nicht so einfach Tage oder Wochen im voraus zu planen.

Des Weiteren sind die Bikestorezeiten auch nicht unbedingt das was ideal für meine Situation ist. Deshalb fahre ich spontan und dann auch mit Leuten die wie ich arbeiten gehen und dann eben nach Feierabend auf Tour gehen.

Übrigens die letzten Dates hatte wer anderes Abgesagt wegen "Unwohlsein" oder ähnlichem. 

Biken hier in WÜ besteht eben nicht nur aus Bikestore....


----------



## beflasch (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo komme aus Veitshöchheim und fahre 2 mal die Woche regelmäßig Touren mit jeweils zwischen 30 und 60 km. Würde mich gerne euch anschließen.

Danke Bertram
PS: Was muss ich tun ????


----------



## flocu (13. Oktober 2008)

@stoepsl:
Hier schreibt dir sicher niemand vor, mit wem oder wann du zu fahren hast. Ich finds halt nervig, wenn du jedes Mal deinen Standardspruch "ich hab keine Zeit" anbringen musst. 
Jetzt hammer aber genug gestritten...


----------



## Radalierer (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey ho,
Einige mögen mich noch aus rauer Vorzeit kennen, (gell flo? ). Dieses Jahr wahr Rad-Technisch ja bei mir eine echte Nullnummer, es kann nur aufwärts gehen. Jetzt melde ich mich aus dem schönen Jena, denn zu allem Überflus habe ich mich auch noch still und heimlich nach Thüringen verdünnisiert. Mein Prof hat sich hinreichend spontan dahinverzogen und meine Promotionspläne somit ein wenig durcheinandergewirbelt. 
Nun bin ich also im Ossi-Land (Seit vorgestern) und denke doch noch recht wehmütig an die schöne Zeit in Wü zurück. Hatte gehofft, beim Hannes seinem Bikeday noch mal aufzuschlagen, aber Umzugskisten packen ging vor 

Hier in Jena offenbart sich auf den ersten Blick ein zwiespältiges Bild mit positiver Grundnote. Trails scheint es zu geben, von allerfeinster Güte. Leider gibt es anscheinend auch einige Wegsperrungen und die Thüringer 2m-Regel, die aber anscheinend nicht oder nur halbherzig forciert wird.
Radclub-technisch sieht's eher düster aus, mehere Vereine gibt's, anlachen tut mich keiner und MTB-Abteilungen scheinen sie auch nicht zu unterhalten. Da war die RSG einfach spitzenmäßig.
Einen Biketreff habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden, aber nach 2 Tagen Jena gucken und 15 Minuten Internet-Recherche mag mir da auch noch einiges entgangen sein.

Jedenfalls steht das Programm, über den Winter mal wieder etwas Form aufzubauen und an den alten Stand anknüpfen zu wollen  Wer zufällig mal in Jena vorbeikommt möge bescheid sagen und unbedingt fahrbaren Untersatz mitbringen, es wird sich denke ich lohnen. Nächstes Jahr kann man dann ja auch mal über eine Aktion wie das berühmte Mama-Flo-Rhön-all-inclusive-Paket nachdenken, nur halt auf thüringisch. Vergleichbare Verpflegung kann ich zwar nicht bieten, aber dafür ein völlig neues Bike-Revier.

So, dann haltet erst mal die Ohren steif. Bin garantiert immer mal wieder in Würzburg und werde dann wohl auch mal beim Biketreff vorbeischauen, vorausgesetzt 2 Räder plus Sattel reisen mit mir mit.

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## flocu (19. Oktober 2008)

Sers Seb!
Der Björn hat gestern beim Biketreff scho erzählt, daß Du nicht mehr in Wü weilst. 
Du bekommst jetzt von mir zusätzlich zur Promotion noch den Forschungsauftrag bis zum Frühjahr alle top Trails in und um Jena zu erkunden. Wenn dann die ersten Vögel wieder zwitschern fallen wir bei dir ein, 2m Regel hin oder her (-;

Magste denn zumindest beim Würzburger Trainingslager an Ostern mitfahren? Ich denke da wäre ich nicht der einzige RSGler, der sich freuen würde. 
Selbst der Dieter hat sich schon nach dir erkundigt. (und das will was heißen glaub ich)

Also halt die Ohren steif und dein schlimmes Knie locker!

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## Radalierer (21. Oktober 2008)

Würde mich riesig freuen, im Frühjahr eine Delegation aus Würzburg hier begrüßen zu dürfen. Bis dahin sind die lokalen Trails auch allesamt mit GPS erfasst und mit Sternchen von Langweilig bis "Allererste Sahne" eingestuft.

Mit Trainingslager muss ich mal sehen. Hatte ich eigentlich fest vorgehabt, allerdings habe ich offiziell jetzt erst mal 6 Monate Urlaubssperre. Mal schauen, was da unter der Hand eventuell möglich ist^^

Jetzt flitz ich erst mal nach Hause und mach mein Stomp startklar. War verdammt geniales Wetter die letzten Tage, nur keine Zeit zum Radeln. Wenn's morgen immer noch akzeptabel sein sollte, dann werde ich wohl etwas später an der Uni aufkreuzen. Dann hat mein Wecker wohl nicht richtig funktioniert (oder ich habe ihn vom Wald aus nicht hören können  )


----------



## Sludig667 (22. Oktober 2008)

@lustigerstudent

So, 

jetzt biste also in meiner schönen Heimatstadt gelandet, also obacht, was des sachst Stasi hört mit 

hier scheinen sich ein paar locals rumzutreiben klick mich

und das Rad'n'Roll kannste ja mal besuchen 

Ansonsten viel Spaß im schönen Thüringen

Ride On


----------



## flocu (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich rühr hier mal die Werbetrommel für die DAV Saisonabschlusstour am So. Es gibt ne lange und ne kurze Runde gen Gemünden! 

Ich bin selbst noch nie beim DAV mitgefahrn und wollt mir das mal anschauen. 7:00 Startzeit ist aber echt hart. Mal schauen ob mich die Aussicht auf neue Trails im Werntal dazu durchringen lässt trotzdem mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rev0lut!0n (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bin jetzt auch MTB'ler (habs letzten Samstag bekommen ) und wohne ebenfalls in Wü (Rottenbauer). Werd mal diesen Samstag beim RSG-Treff vorbeischauen kommen, man muss ja nicht Mitglied sein um mal mitzufahren, oder?
mfG


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Leutz vom DAV sind alle recht locker drauf. Gut, vielleicht der Altersschnitt etwas höher, aber alle fit!


----------



## flocu (23. Oktober 2008)

@Revolution:
Einfach vorbeischauen! knapp 20 Leute warens letzten Samstag.
Die RSG Würzburg ist einer von den coolen Vereinen, wir habens echt net nötig jmd. zum Beitritt zu zwingen (-;

@votec:
Fit ist gut! Wenn die am Sonntag nämlich Schneckentempo fahren mach ich zurück ins Bett und schlaf noch ne Runde (-;


----------



## Radalierer (23. Oktober 2008)

Heute erste Ultrakurz-Feierabendrunde in Jena gedreht. Verspricht einiges,auch wenn ich nur durch den Wald geirrt bin haben sich schon ein paar Sahne-Trails ausmachen lassen 

Dass die RSG ein cooler Verein ist kann ich nach dem ersten Blick auf die hiesigen Clubs nur unterstreichen^^

Und Trails im Werntal würden mich auch mal interessieren. Bin bislang nur den Werntalradweg gefahren (Rennradtauglich) und das Tal ist ja überwiegend recht breit und Flach.


----------



## Radalierer (23. Oktober 2008)

Der Jena-Fread hat übrigens schon 125 Seiten und wir dümpeln hier noch bei 96. Haut mal rein Jungs und Mädels


----------



## flocu (24. Oktober 2008)

Im Werntal hat mir schonmal jemand was empfohlen, bei irgendner Ruine glaub ich (?) Das war aber der Gleiche, der das bei Retzbach empfohlen hat, wo wir beide vor nem Jahr mal rumgeirrt sind.
Naja, viel erwarten tu ich auf jeden Fall net. Wahrscheinlich fahren wir echt den Radweg zurück (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beflasch (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja fährst Du jetzt definitiv mit oder was ???


----------



## flocu (24. Oktober 2008)

Würd schon gern. Andererseits ist am Sa Abend ne Geburtstagsfeier (-;


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja nice, also wenns nicht grad aus Eimern schüttet bin ich morgen auf jeden Fall dabei 
Danke!


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2008)

Kannst ja mal Hallo sagen. Ich hab n schwarzes Cube Reaction, n blauen Helm und komm grundsätzlich zu spät, egal was ich mach (-;

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2008)

Schö wars heut, top Wetter. Neben Revolution und seinem Kumpel war sogar noch ein Neuer dabei. Also traut euch mal, all ihr stillen Mitleser!

Das ebenfalls neue Mädel, das leider schon beim Einrollen auf dem Radweg nach Randersacker total überfordert war lass ich geflissentlich unter den Tisch fallen |-:

Wegen Morgen bin ich raus. 7:00 an nem Sonntag ist keine Zeit für mich, wobei das ja dank Zeitumstellung sogar 8:00 entspricht. Wenn jemand den GPS Track der morgigen Tour besorgen könnte, dann würde mich das unendlich glücklich machen!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (25. Oktober 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Das ebenfalls neue Mädel, das leider schon beim Einrollen auf dem Radweg nach Randersacker total überfordert war lass ich geflissentlich unter den Tisch fallen |-:




da hab ich vom (geschäfts)auto aus ne gruppe fahren gesehen.. zwischen teufelskeller und randersacker.. waren so 15 - 20 leutchen?

wo gings hin? obenrum richtung ochsenfurt / kitzingen?


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2008)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> da hab ich vom (geschäfts)auto aus ne gruppe fahren gesehen.. zwischen teufelskeller und randersacker.. waren so 15 - 20 leutchen?



richtig!
Nur 16, trotz Kaiserwetter.



SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> wo gings hin? obenrum richtung ochsenfurt / kitzingen?



richtig!
Ochsenfurt und dann Kitzingen. 

Kann das eigtl. sein, daß die Bikeverbotsschilder im Ochsenfurter Forst wieder weg sind? Oder hatte ich heute die rosa Brille auf und seh die schon gar nimmer?


P.S.
Ich spam nur so viel um zum Jena Thread aufzuholen (-;


----------



## SteveLorenzios (25. Oktober 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Kann das eigtl. sein, daß die Bikeverbotsschilder im Ochsenfurter Forst wieder weg sind? Oder hatte ich heute die rosa Brille auf und seh die schon gar nimmer?



ich war schon wochen nicht mehr mit dem mtb unterwegs.. oder monate? mind. seit mitte august.. .. ok doch monate


----------



## steff-vw (25. Oktober 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Schö wars heut, top Wetter. Neben Revolution und seinem Kumpel war sogar noch ein Neuer dabei. Also traut euch mal, all ihr stillen Mitleser!
> 
> Das ebenfalls neue Mädel, das leider schon beim Einrollen auf dem Radweg nach Randersacker total überfordert war lass ich geflissentlich unter den Tisch fallen |-:
> 
> Wegen Morgen bin ich raus. 7:00 an nem Sonntag ist keine Zeit für mich, wobei das ja dank Zeitumstellung sogar 8:00 entspricht. Wenn jemand den GPS Track der morgigen Tour besorgen könnte, dann würde mich das unendlich glücklich machen!



Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer ihn wollte, aber hier mal der Track. Wenn´s überhaupt geklappt hat. Ist halt etwas gestückelt, weil ich das Stück von und nach Rottendorf raus geschnitten hab.

RSG-Treff war heute wieder mal schön.
Zum Glück kann ich das bald wieder öfter genießen.

Ich hab meinen Außendienst Job geschmissen. Nun werde ich ab 1.12. wieder in Würzburg arbeiten und hoffentlich wieder mehr Zeit für mein Hobby haben. Schrauben und Fahren. 

Dann klappt´s vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal mit der Langstrecke in Wombach.

Gruß Steff


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2008)

Krasses Ding Steff! Nachdem was du von dem Job erzählt hast war das sicher die richtige Entscheidung.

Der bisher stumm gebliebene Mainrider wollte den Track und wird sich sicher freuen. Vielleicht sogar so sehr, daß er mal was schreibt (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (25. Oktober 2008)

Das lag ehr weniger am Job, als an der Arbeitszeit, bzw. Freizeit und vor allem an der Family. Die Kids haben zwar noch nicht Onkel zu mir gesagt, aber den Postboten kennen sie mittlerweile am Namen.

Ich denke mal es war die richtige Entscheidung, obwohl die momentane Wirtschaftslage nicht so berauschend da steht. Aber ich tu mein möglichstest, um die Bikebranche zu unterstützen. 

G Steff


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
ja war echt cool heute!
Kondition hab ich glaub ich gut in die Gruppe gepasst, Fahrtechnik muss ich noch etwas aufbessern...
Mal was technisches (auch wenns hier nicht reinpasst, ich glaube steff-vw hatte ein ähnliches Problem?!):
Wenn ich die Hintere Bremse (Magura Marta) ziehe dann fängts an zu quietschen, aber nicht nur zu quietschen, sondern auch zu virbrieren was man dann bis in den Hintern durchs ganze Fahrrad spürt.
Weiss hier zufällig jemand an was das liegt bzw. wie ichs beheben kann?
mfG Julian


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2008)

Rev0lut!0n schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Hintere Bremse (Magura Marta) ziehe dann fängts an zu quietschen, aber nicht nur zu quietschen, sondern auch zu virbrieren was man dann bis in den Hintern durchs ganze Fahrrad spürt.



Tja, ich muss dir leider mitteilen, daß Du ein Lady Bike hast.
Das ist nämlich der lange gesuchte Unterschied zum Herrenrad (-;


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (26. Oktober 2008)

Der war nicht schlecht


----------



## Rückenwindraser (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute !
Würde demnächst mal gerne ein paar Nightrides rund um Würzburg fahren. Wer hat Lust und ne halbwegs ordentliche Beleuchtung. Meldet euch !
Alleine wirds langsam langweilig und Gruselig!


----------



## flocu (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du Dich am Mittwoch um 18:00 am Bikestore einfindest, dann brauchste Dich nimmer gruseln. Diesen Mittwoch, nächsten Mittwoch, jeden Mittwoch.


(Ich weiß, ich wiederhol mich, aber es wird gewünscht!)


----------



## Hebus (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
bin am Mittwoch auch wieder dabei. Gestern konnte ich leider nicht, da ich grade nicht in WUE bin. Dafuer habe ich ein bissel die Waelder um Marburg unsicher gemacht.

Gruss


----------



## Rückenwindraser (28. Oktober 2008)

Unter der Woche um 18 Uhr wird´s ziemlich knapp bei mir. Komme erst so um ca. 17:00 bis 17:30 von der Arbeit. Dann noch Bike startklar machen und von Estenfeld nach Würzburg fahren.  

Hoffentlich regnet es am Mittwoch Morgen wie aus Eimern, dann hätte ich
vielleicht früh Feierabend.

 Bitte lieber, lieber Regengott


----------



## Hebus (29. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem Regen hat ja schonmal halbwegs funktioniert @ Rueckenwindraser

Kannst du denn auch sagen, ob das bis heute abend aufhoert zu regnen? Mir reichts eigentlich voellig, wenn der Schlamm von unten geflogen kommt, da brauchts nicht auch noch von oben zu regnen. 

Ausserdem bin ich immer so demotiviert, wenns schon regnet, bevor ich ueberhaupt losgefahren bin. Und man weiss dann ja auch nie, ob man dann nicht allein vor Bikestore steht...

Flo: Wie schauts mit heute abend aus? Bereit dem Wetter zu trotzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainrider (29. Oktober 2008)

Also hier meldet sich mal der stumme Mainrider ;-)!

@ steff-w: Vielen Dank für den Track! Werd die Tour bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder fahren!

Am kommenden Samstag werd ich beim Biketreff leider nicht dabei sein, weil ich arbeiten muss. Als Zivi werd ich öfter mal zum We-Dienst verdonnert.

Dafür werd ich in 2 Wochen, wenns nicht grad regnet, mal die Tourenfahrer begleiten (flocu weiss wohl was ich mein :-D ).

Gruß Mainrider

PS: Wer Bock hat mal ab und zu M-Weg zu fahren und auch sonst in der Gegend um Erlabrunner Käppele einen Mitfahrer sucht, kann sich gerne mal bei mir melden!


----------



## Rückenwindraser (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Regengott hat mich erhört.

Musste heute nix schuften. 
Bin dann trotz leichten Regen mal ne kleine Runde richtung Rottendorf gefahren. Dann im Wald am Sportplatz den Pfad entlang geeiert und nicht mitbekommen das mein Tacho weg ist !  -  - 

Sollte jemand meinen Tacho finden "SIGMA BC506" kann er sich ja melden !

Ich werde heute Abend 18:00 mal beim Bikestore vorbeischauen .

DANKE im vorraus


----------



## Hebus (29. Oktober 2008)

Jo, ich sattel dann auch mal die Huehner und los gehts! Bis gleich!

Gruss


----------



## flocu (29. Oktober 2008)

Ne sorry, ich bin wasserscheu!


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (29. Oktober 2008)

so ein mist, jetzt les ich grad das am 1.11. nen fahrtechniktraining ist und ich kann nicht 
@flocu
hab mir mal deine seite angeschaut!


----------



## Hebus (29. Oktober 2008)

Tja, da war ich wohl eben mit dem Rueckenwindraser allein unterwegs. Irgendwann wurds uns dann allerdings auch zu feucht. War aber trotzdem ne nette Tour. 
Fuer mich wars auch die erste Testfahrt mit meiner neuen Soft Shell Jacke (Gore Tool). Muss ja schon sagen, das Zeug ist geil. Absolut trocken von Innen und man schwitzt sich nicht zu Tode. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (30. Oktober 2008)

Rückenwindraser schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> Würde demnächst mal gerne ein paar Nightrides rund um Würzburg fahren. Wer hat Lust und ne halbwegs ordentliche Beleuchtung. Meldet euch !
> Alleine wirds langsam langweilig und Gruselig!



Hi Rückenwindraser.
So als "Ortsnachbar" (zumindest hinter dem Wald) kann ich mich ab Mitte November gern mal für ne beleuchtete Runde melden. Dann muß ich auch net immer so alleine fahren. 

Hoffentlich regnet es am Samstag net. Wird zwar ne ziemliche Sauerrei Fahrtechniktraining auf dem Wurzelweg nach ner Woche regen, aber der Gartenschlauch gibt ja genügend Wasser her.

Bis denn.
G Steff


----------



## reglos (1. November 2008)

Sers ihr Würzburger!

Ich (armer Student) suche noch nach neuen routen Umgebung Würzburg! Ich bin bisher immer im steinbachtal oder in Veitshöchheim unterwegs gewesen.. Bin eher mittelfristig Ortskenntnisbewand und daher mal gespannt wo ich mich noch so hinschickt!

Hab hier auch gelesen dass es regelmäßige Termine gibt biken zu gehen, könnt ihr mir die mal listen? Bis jetzt hab ich nur Mittwoch Bikestore 18h Nightride notiert ...

Beste Grüße von der Arbeit, 
der A.


----------



## flocu (1. November 2008)

flocu schrieb:


> Der MTB Treff der RSG Würzburg findet ab sofort 2 Mal die Woche statt:
> 
> Mi 18:00
> Sa 13:00
> ...



Das ist doch erst 2 Seiten her!
Du bist kei armer, Du bistn fauler Student! (-;


@Revolution:
Danke danke! (-;


----------



## reglos (1. November 2008)

oh samstag 13h. gerade verpasst. egal muss ich heut allein los, kollegen liegen herbe verkatert im Bett.

Was ist das RSG was erwartet mich da? Gibt es noch weitere Termine? WO ist der Treffpunkt? (wäre interessant zu wissen ).


Mfg!

(und ich klick mich jetzt mal 2 seiten zurück, bin gestern, muss ich ehrlicherweise gestehen nur eine zurück gegangen )


----------



## Hebus (2. November 2008)

Moin,

>>>> am Bikestore in der Wölfelstraß <<<<< (Treffpunkt)

Fuer Mountainbiker sind das die einzigen beiden Treffen von der RSG aus. Wobei diese Treffs eigentlich offiziell nichts mit der RSG zu tun haben. Es fahren nur sehr viele RSG Mitglieder mit. 

Da Studenten faul sind, hier die Webseite:

http://www.rsg-wuerzburg.de/

Was dich da erwartet? Viele schoene Trails rings um Wuerzburg z.B.

Du solltest ein brauchbares Mounti haben und habwegs fit sein. Wobei das natuerlich sehr subjektiv ist. Also einfach mal kommen und ausprobieren.

Gruss


----------



## reglos (6. November 2008)

Superdankenetttoll!!

da schau ich auf jeden mal die Tage vorbei, mal sehn ob ichs diesen samstag schaff... hängt stark von freitag, und samstag früh training ab.

äääh mal ne andere sache, wäre es u.u. sinnvoll einen neuen thread zu eröffnen in welchem nur trails rund um würzburg gepostet und beschrieben werden? Ich mein, der thread hier ist 51 seiten lang (/EDIT: von wegen 51... 97 !!!!!), und die will ich echt nicht alle lesen müssen.. vor allem weil ich bis jetzt nur rederei gelesen hab und quasi noch keinen einzigen trail 

mfgg


----------



## reglos (6. November 2008)

von wegen 51. 97 SEITEN !!!!


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (7. November 2008)

Dazu gibts bereits einen Thread, hab den Link gerade nicht da werde ihn im Laufe des Tages noch posten


----------



## reglos (7. November 2008)

............Laufe des Tages


----------



## reglos (8. November 2008)

Also (nichtspamenwill, aber..), ich hab nochmal geschaut, und ich finde keinen expliziten thread zu trails in \ um Würzburg............ 


:>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (8. November 2008)

et voila...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300933


----------



## Hebus (8. November 2008)

Hi,
Mountainbiker bzw Downhiller sind einfach nur gestoert! 

Wer wirklich was zu lachen haben will, der sollte mal diesen Fred lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366085

Gruss


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (8. November 2008)

sry, hatte keinen monitor zur hand (stand noch beim kumpel)
meinte den thread von Maddin M.
mfG


----------



## Leondad (9. November 2008)

hallo,

hab den mal ausgegraben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300933

grüße Ottmar


----------



## Trymon (10. November 2008)

So mein Bike ist entlich da und ich könnte auch mal mit dem einen oder andren Würzburger mitfahren....wäre da nicht mein Knie, dass mir nu probleme macht. Ich komme kaum ne Treppe runter. Da sollte ich nicht daran denken in die Pedale zu treten.
Irgendwie meint es dier Bike-Gott nicht gut mit mir.


----------



## reglos (10. November 2008)

naja, kurier ein wenig und dann fang an dein knie langsam an die belastung zu gewöhnen . Und achte aufne vernünftige sitzposition!

mfg


----------



## Hebus (12. November 2008)

Heyho,
das Wetter scheint sich ja zu halten. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass sich heute abend ein paar mehr zum Nightride trauen, damit ich nicht so allein mit den Freaks bin


----------



## flocu (12. November 2008)

Lol, das Wetter hält. D.h. es regnet?

Ich pausiere leider noch bis Dezember. Danach ist mir das Wetter auch wurscht (-;


----------



## Hebus (12. November 2008)

Das Wetterradar war OK und es war kein Regen angesagt. Es hat am Anfang mal 5 mins genieselt. Aber ansonsten wars echt ok - immerhin haben wir November.

War ne schoene Tour durchs Steinbachtal und hinten am Heuchelhof. Leider nur zu dritt - schade...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (13. November 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> War ne schoene Tour durchs Steinbachtal und hinten am Heuchelhof. Leider nur zu dritt - schade...



Meinst du die Tour, die am Bikestore beginnt? Ich dachte, da wären so viele Leute dabei oder ist das Saison-/Wetterabhängig? Wie stehts da bei euch eigentlich mit der Beleuchtung? Sind alle ausreichend für die Trails gerüstet?

Gruß,
samoth


----------



## reglos (13. November 2008)

lustige Fragen die du stellst . Ich versuche sie mal zu beantworten, ohne jemals beim bikestore dingenz ausritt dabei gewesen zu sein:

Da das ganze freiwillig ist und kein Zwang besteht gehe ich sehr stark davon aus, dass die Anzahl der Mitfahrenden stark variiert, je nach Witterung und Jahreszeit.

Beleuchtungsmäßig gehe ich sehr stark davon aus, dass die die fahren, auch die notwendige Beleuchtung vorweisen können, andernfalls wäre das bestimmt sehr unangenehm


----------



## Hebus (13. November 2008)

Jup, das war der Treff vom Bikestore aus. Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, sie das ganze stark wetterabhaengig. Im Winter sinds eh immer weniger. Bei "schlechtem" Wetter sowieso. Und die passende Beleuchtung kauft/bastelt sich auch nicht jeder. 

Abgesehen von persoenlichen Vorlieben, ist das ganze natuerlich auch eine Kostenfrage. Extraklamotten fuer den Winter kosten auch nen Haufen Kohle. Und angemessene Beleuchtung natuerlich auch.

So kommt es halt, dass am Sa knapp 30 Leute dabei waren und gestern nur 3.

Wobei das Wetter gestern allemal gut genug war *grummelgrummelgrummel*


----------



## Samoth (13. November 2008)

Von dem Treffpunkt habe ich schon gelesen und da ich nur ungern in eine 30 Mann Truppe reinplatze, wollte ich mich da vorher mal informieren. Mittwochs habe ich leider bis spät FH, aber mit etwas Kampfgeist könnte ich es noch nach WÜ schaffen. 

Dank euch für die Infos - vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst 

btw. Beleuchtungsempfinden ist relativ - manche trauen sich ja sogar mit einer Sigma PLED in den Wald ;-)


----------



## Hebus (14. November 2008)

Jup, ausserdem ist noch die Frage wieviel Tonnen Akkus man mit sich rumschleppen mag. Ich hab meine Lampe selber gebastelt und da einen Kompromiss aus Preis, Helligkeit, Gewicht und technisch (fuer mich) machbarem gefunden.
Ink. Akkus hat meine etwa 110 Euro gekostet und wiegt mit allem drum und dran 580 Gramm. Und macht ganz gutes Licht fuer gut 3,5h. Am Gewicht kann man aber bestimmt noch 80 Gramm sparen.


----------



## Samoth (14. November 2008)

Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar auch keine Diskussion über fähige und unfähige Lampen lostreten, denn wichtig ist unterm Strich, ob der Einzelne mit der Lampe fährt und sich so eine Gemeinschaft bildet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (14. November 2008)

Stimmt, hast recht, gehoert hier nicht her... Jedenfalls gibt es bei den "ueblichen Verdaechtige" hier genug gute Lampen, dass sich eine Gruppe von ueber 10 Leuten bilden kann. Hier gibts ja auch zwei, die fleissig am basteln sind, dass es noch mehr werden.


----------



## Samoth (14. November 2008)

Seit ich bei der Nightride-Session 2008 war, hab ich noch mehr Respekt vor den Bastlern! Was da teilweise zu sehen war... 8-D Naja, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Hebus (19. November 2008)

Moin,
wer traut sich denn heute abend raus? Wenn es erstmal dunkel ist, dann sieht man die Wolken auch nimmer und alles ist viel freundlicher  Ich werde heute abend jedenfalls am Bikestore aufkreuzen


----------



## Hebus (22. November 2008)

So, ich wuensch alen heute vil Sass beim Biken um Zuckerguss. Leider bin ich nicht da.  Also haut rein!


----------



## reglos (24. November 2008)

vielleicht ein bißchen was spät, aber trotzdem:

ich würd morgen gern viel biken gehen, irgendwann so gegen mittag 12h-13h-14h starten bis abends 18h hab ich max Zeit. Leider is mein kollege zu beschäftigt.

Bin 22 jahre alt, all-mountain-fully fahrer, im groben und ganzen recht fit da viel sportlich unterwegs. Fahr alles hoch, und auch alles runter, soweit ich halt kann . 

Wenn wer bock & Zeit hat PM ! Wo wir fahren is auch egal, hauptsache geil und traillastig. Nä, hauptsache fahren! .

Vielleicht erreich ich ja noch wen von euch bis morgen früh 

Grüße !


----------



## flocu (6. Dezember 2008)

reglos schrieb:


> ich würd morgen gern viel biken gehen



Das ging ja leider net so gut aus  |-:
Ich wünsch dir gute Genesung

Wer nachher bei dem Wetter beim Biketreff mitfährt hat meine vollste Anerkennung!
Ich bin leider erkältet (hust)
(-;


----------



## reglos (6. Dezember 2008)

:>


----------



## Hebus (14. Dezember 2008)

Das war ja ne richtig schoene Tour gestern beim Biketreff. So mit viel Schnee (und Schlamm). Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Aber kann mir bitte jemand mal erzaehlen, wo wir ueberhaupt waren. Ich hab versucht, dass bei Googel nachzuvollziehen, habs aber nicht geschafft...


----------



## DahlemerHamba (15. Dezember 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Das war ja ne richtig schoene Tour gestern beim Biketreff. So mit viel Schnee (und Schlamm). Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Aber kann mir bitte jemand mal erzaehlen, wo wir ueberhaupt waren. Ich hab versucht, dass bei Googel nachzuvollziehen, habs aber nicht geschafft...



Hi Björn, 

rein geographisch wars wie folgt: 

- Steinbachtal (das wirst Du noch wissen  )
- Kist
- unter der A81 durch
- Wald zwischen Waldbrunn und Altertheim (immer südlich der A3)
- weiter Richtung Westen 
- zwischendrin sind wir ein kurzes Stück auf der Verbindungsstraße von Helmstadt zur Autobahnauffahrt Helmstadt gefahren
- danach über die A3
- südlich der B8 bis nach Üttingen
- dann an der B8 entlang zurück nach WÜ

Grüße aus Dahla (bei der Stood)


----------



## easy rider (15. Dezember 2008)

Hebus schrieb:


> Das war ja ne richtig schoene Tour gestern beim Biketreff. So mit viel Schnee (und Schlamm). Hat richtig Spass gemacht. ...



Fand die Schlammschlacht auch richtig gut. Da hat es sich auf jeden Fall mal wieder gelohnt das Rad zu säubern. 
Für alle die nicht dabei waren: der Wurzeltrail im Steinbachtal ist zurzeit nicht befahrbar. Da liegen unzählige gefällte Bäume quer.
Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Dezember 2008)

easy rider schrieb:


> .... der Wurzeltrail im Steinbachtal ist zurzeit nicht befahrbar. Da liegen unzählige gefällte Bäume quer.
> Gruß Christian



Das ist doch irgendwie jedes Jahr um die Zeit so.


----------



## Leondad (15. Dezember 2008)

hallo,

ich hab gestern ne Runde von Rottenbauer zum Guttenberger Forst gedreht, da waren auch ein paar Stücke mit Astschnitt versperrt.
Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt...

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## Hebus (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich wuensche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein frohes Fest. Nach Sylvester bin ich auch wieder im Lande und hoffentlich ist dann meine Erkaeltung auch weg. Im Moment ist leider an Radeln nicht zu denken. 

Gruss

 Bjoern


----------



## steff-vw (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Allerseits.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit und warme Klamotten  heute Mittag ne Runde mit mir zu fahren?
Ich denke mal ich werde so zwischen 12 und 1 starten und so 3 Stunden anpeilen. Vorzugsweise wieder mal Richtung Ochsenfurt.
Wer mit will, einfach mal posten.

Bis denn.

Gruß Steff


----------



## Hebus (2. Januar 2009)

Moin,
frohes Neues und so  Wie schauts denn morgen mit Biketreff aus? Ich war schon so lange nimmer am Sa dabei. Ich hab jetzt auch endlich ein GPS, damit ich auch mal die Touren aufzeichnen kann und nicht mehr fragen muss 

Gruss


----------



## flocu (3. Januar 2009)

Die Fahrbedingungen sind zur Zeit optimal, lass dir das net entgehen.

Ich bin heute leider raus.
Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Hebus (4. Januar 2009)

Da hast du eine interessante Tour verpasst Flo. Da war zumindest ein Trail dabei, den viele wohl noch nicht kannten. Btw: du hast doch auch ein GPS, oder? Ich hab mir jetzt eins angeschaffte, aber kommt damit noch nicht richtig zurecht... Ist ein "Garmin eTrex Vista HCX".

Gruss


----------



## G-ZERO FX (4. Januar 2009)

ja dann erzähl doch mal was das für`n trail war


----------



## Hebus (4. Januar 2009)

Werd ich tun, sobald ich es geschafft hab mein GPS dazu zu bringen mit Googel Earth zusammen zu arbeiten. Dann muss ich den Trek noch nacharbeiten und bei OpenStreetMap rein stellen... aber dann kannst du ihn dir runter laden.  Nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

EDIT: Hab die Tour jetzt bei OpenStreetMap hochgeladen. Auf "GPS Treces" klicken und dann links bei den kategorien auf Mountainbike und Wuerzburg klicken, dann findest du die Tour. Die Datei kann man z.B. in Googel Earth einbinden, dann kann man sich das schoen ansehen.

EDIT2: Der Einstieg in den kleinen Trail befindet sich bei 49,7425° Nord und 9,9340° Ost. Er endet dann auf der Rechenberger Str., die die meissten bestimmt schonmal gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (4. Januar 2009)

Hmmm, spiel gerade auch mit dem Gedanken, mir n GPS zuzulegen... das Vista hcx ist schon verlockend!

Zu den Bedingungen gestern: einfach nur top, Boden schön gefroren und endlich mal keine mit Dreck besudelten Klamotten, Bike putzen usw., wenn man zu Hause ankommt


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Januar 2009)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Hmmm, spiel gerade auch mit dem Gedanken, mir n GPS zuzulegen... das Vista hcx ist schon verlockend!
> 
> Zu den Bedingungen gestern: einfach nur top, Boden schön gefroren und endlich mal keine mit Dreck besudelten Klamotten, Bike putzen usw., wenn man zu Hause ankommt



...ja, einer der wenigen Vorteile im Winter!


----------



## flocu (4. Januar 2009)

Hebus schrieb:


> EDIT: Hab die Tour jetzt bei OpenStreetMap hochgeladen. Auf "GPS Treces" klicken und dann links bei den kategorien auf Mountainbike und Wuerzburg klicken, dann findest du die Tour. Die Datei kann man z.B. in Googel Earth einbinden, dann kann man sich das schoen ansehen.



Ich find da nix, die Seite ist total unübersichtlich. Taugt gpsies dir net?

Bei den Einstiegskoordinaten kenn ich aber schonmal nix. Ist das net direkt beim Würzburger Golfplatz?


----------



## Hebus (4. Januar 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich find da nix, die Seite ist total unübersichtlich. Taugt gpsies dir net?
> 
> Bei den Einstiegskoordinaten kenn ich aber schonmal nix. Ist das net direkt beim Würzburger Golfplatz?



Jup, die Seite ist sehr unuebersichtlich. Aber du warst wahrscheinlich auf Openstreetmap.de, ich meinte aber Openstreetmap.org - sorry. Ja, der Einstieg ist direkt bei dem Golfplatz.

"gpsies" kenn ich noch nicht. Ich schaus mir mal an, sieht aber ganz nett aus.

Gruss

PS: Kann es sein, dass die Software von Garmin ziemlicher Schrott ist?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (4. Januar 2009)

den koordinaten müsste der trail hier losgehen?!

.....

seh grad sieht man weng schlecht aber da wo die koordinaten stehen =)


----------



## steff-vw (5. Januar 2009)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Hmmm, spiel gerade auch mit dem Gedanken, mir n GPS zuzulegen... das Vista hcx ist schon verlockend!
> 
> Zu den Bedingungen gestern: einfach nur top, Boden schön gefroren und endlich mal keine mit Dreck besudelten Klamotten, Bike putzen usw., wenn man zu Hause ankommt



Hab mir auch letzten Sommer den Vista HCX zugelegt. Kein schlechtes Gerät. Wenn Du Wert auf den wechselbaren Akku legst, schon top. 
Ansonsten würd ich evtl den EDGE (hat Fahrradfunktionen) empfehlen.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (5. Januar 2009)

Tach, 

ich hab mal ein Bild mit Beschreibung für den Trail am Golfplatz in die "Würzburger Trailsammlung" eingestellt. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hebus (5. Januar 2009)

Moin nochmal,
hat jemand Lust morgen eine Runde im Schnee zu fahren? Irgendwann tagsueber oder wegen mir auch abends, bin da flexibel. Wann hat man in WUE schonmal Schnee? 

Gruss

  Bjoern


----------



## G-ZERO FX (5. Januar 2009)

thx    DahlemerHamba


----------



## flocu (5. Januar 2009)

@Hebus:
Nachmittags dreh ich ne Runde mit nem Kumpel. Magste dich anschließen?


----------



## Hebus (6. Januar 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> @Hebus:
> Nachmittags dreh ich ne Runde mit nem Kumpel. Magste dich anschließen?



Ja, ich komme gerne mit. Schreib mir doch mal deine Handynummer als Private Nachricht. Dann koennen wir uns direkt absprechen.


----------



## flocu (6. Januar 2009)

1300 alte Mainbrücke, wenn noch jmd. mag
Geplant ist Frankenwarte - Kist - Erlebniswald - Reichenberg - Würzburger Golfplatz - neuer Trail - dann mal schauen


----------



## Maddin M. (6. Januar 2009)

Den Golfplatztrail werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal fahren, kenn ich nämlich noch nicht.

Eigentlich wollt ich heute mal relaxen, aber konnte es dann doch nicht lassen  und bin bissl in Randersacker, Lindelbach, Theilheim, Gerbrunn gefahren... herrlich bei Schnee

Auf dem Trail vom Neubaugebiet in Theilheim runter zur Sportanlage sind übrigens seit geraumer Zeit nen Drop und nen paar Anlieger hingebaut worden... ist ganz ordentlich!!


----------



## Rückenwindraser (18. Januar 2009)

Ist einer von Euch beim Eisbären mitgefahren? Konnte leider Krankheitsbedingt nicht mitfahren.  Würde mich mal interessieren wie es so war, insbesondere die geänderte Streckenführung. Ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren, aber nur die kurze Strecke. Hoffe nächstes Jahr klappt´s mal wieder !

Noch viel Spaß im Morast


----------



## flocu (18. Januar 2009)

Marathon, Race, Event und Festivalforum/Ride - der Eisbär (Wintermarathon) Erfahrungen?


----------



## Rev0lut!0n (18. Januar 2009)

Sagen wir mal so,...
...es war kalt 
Bin die 50km mitgefahren, 90% der Strecke waren schneebedeckt, 20% davon mit Spurrinnen und tieferem Schnee was ich persönlich nicht immer ganz einfach fand.
Zur Veränderung kann ich aber leider nichts sagen weil ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei war!
Am besten fand ich die Verpflegungsstelle  Hab selten so schnell gegessen...
Grüße
Edit:
2 late


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (18. Januar 2009)

Aber im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren war das Wetter heuer echt geil! Mit dem ganzen Schlamm am Bike und den Klamotten war es nicht immer einfach, dann doch lieber Schnee und Sonnenschein! 

Stefan


----------



## cosy (18. Januar 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Aber im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren war das Wetter heuer echt geil! Mit dem ganzen Schlamm am Bike und den Klamotten war es nicht immer einfach, dann doch lieber Schnee und Sonnenschein!
> 
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,

sag bloß, du bist da mitgefahren ohne mir Bescheid zu geben *schmoll*

War mir aber eh zu kalt an dem Tag - bin halt nen Weichei....

Übrigens "Danke" - Du weißt schon wofür 

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Januar 2009)

cosy schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens "Danke" - Du weißt schon wofür
> 
> ...



...übrigens, "BITTE", immer gern wieder! 

Das nächste mal wieder beim Chinesen! 

Stefan


----------



## cosy (19. Januar 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...übrigens, "BITTE", immer gern wieder!
> 
> Das nächste mal wieder beim Chinesen!
> 
> Stefan



Oder vielleicht auch auf nem Trail???


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Januar 2009)

cosy schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht auch auf nem Trail???



Jupp, allerdings komme ich dann vorher zu Dir wegen des kleinen Rucksack und dem unnötigen Gewicht!


----------



## Hebus (23. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wie schauts denn morgen mir radeln aus? Das Wetter ist ja eher nicht so dolle. Wer ist denn trotzdem motiviert?

Gruss

 Bjoern


----------



## flocu (24. Januar 2009)

Ich muss Filmwochenende bedingt absagen. Das mit dem Wetter trifft sich gut (-;

@Hebus:
Schön von dir zu lesen. Du warst einfach weg letzte Woche |-:


----------



## Hebus (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, sry. Letzte Woche ging irgendwie garnix. Ich hab euch dann einfach fahren lassen und bin ganz gemuetlich heim geradelt. Wollte dich dann eigentlich von daheim nochmal anrufen, habs aber verpeilt... Ich hoff mal, dass ich langsam wieder fitter werde.


----------



## Hebus (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt, dann gibts am Mi mal wieder eine Nachtfahrt. Ich stell hier mal die Mail von Alex (in gekuerzter Form) rein:

"Hi,

der Klaus W., Uwe F., Björn T. und ich würden am Mittwochabend [28.02.09] um 19 Uhr ab Bikestore eine Nachtfahrt unternehmen. Wollten mit den MTBs auf der Straße eine Runde fahren. Circa 2 Stunden. Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach dazu kommen.
Gruß Alex"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (2. Februar 2009)

Tach auch, 

ich hab gestern mal die Laufschuhe geschnürt und den neuen Trail, den wir beim Treff gefahren sind, erforscht. Ich würde mal sagen, den sollte man öfters fahren...

Näheres in der Würzburger Trailsammlung.


----------



## flocu (2. Februar 2009)

@DahlemerHamba:
Du warst am Sa dabei?
Sag mal wer bistn Du (-;


----------



## DahlemerHamba (3. Februar 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> @DahlemerHamba:
> Du warst am Sa dabei?
> Sag mal wer bistn Du (-;



Ja, war ich 

Ich bin der junge, gutaussehende dynamische Herr mit dem Querfeldeinrad. 

Ich denke, das sollte als Hinweis reichen!

Dein Dich liebender Guide (o.k. vielleicht ein bisschen dick aufgetragen)


----------



## Maddin M. (3. Februar 2009)

War jemand von hier zufällig am Samstag Nachmittag oben zwischen Heuchelhof und Winterhausen unterwegs? Mir sind da nämlich 3 Leute entgegengekommen, einer mit nem RSG-Trikot...


----------



## steff-vw (3. Februar 2009)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> War jemand von hier zufällig am Samstag Nachmittag oben zwischen Heuchelhof und Winterhausen unterwegs? Mir sind da nämlich 3 Leute entgegengekommen, einer mit nem RSG-Trikot...



Wir waren zwar zu siebt, aber auch da unterwegs.


----------



## flocu (9. Februar 2009)

Wie wars am Sa?
Ich war total bocklos. Und auf seinen Körper soll man hören (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DahlemerHamba (9. Februar 2009)

War wieder spannend. Sind den M-Weg entlang gefahren und wie schon die letzten Wochen, war es total unterschiedlich. 

Überwiegend schlammig, aber immer wieder auch tiefgefroren (Au, ich denke gerade an mein Steißbein). Von daher kam nie Langeweile auf


----------



## Hebus (10. Februar 2009)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> (Au, ich denke gerade an mein Steißbein)



Ah! jetzt weiss ich auch wer du bist.  haettest du nicht ein paar Sekunden frueher hinfallen koennen?!? Dann haette ich vielleicht rechzeitig gesehen, wie glatt es an der Stelle war und haette mich nicht auch noch hingelegt. 

@ flocu: Ich hab mich auch erst im letzte Monet dafuer entschieden zu fahren. War aber eine gute entscheidung. War mal wieder eine wunderbare Tour.

Gruss

 Bjoern


----------



## DahlemerHamba (11. Februar 2009)

Mist, meine ganze Tarnung fliegt so langsam auf....


----------



## Hebus (14. Februar 2009)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Mist, meine ganze Tarnung fliegt so langsam auf....



Ja, wirklich tragisch 


Faehrt heute wer zum Biketreff? Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Hab noch so nen leichten Kater von gestern abend...


----------



## Maddin M. (19. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub, dass ich heute lieber nen Paar Schlittschuhe antatt dem Ersatzschlauch in den Rucksack hätte packen sollen... wäre auf jeden Fall angebracht gewesen

Sommerhausen, Winterhausen, Heuchelhof, selbst bei uns am Kartoffelturm... überall Eis! Und was mir schon das letzte Mal auffiel: der Sturm vorletzte Woche hat einige Bäume auf Trails gelegt (u.a. in Lindelbach, Sommerhausen am Wildpark, Theilheim...). Wird Zeit, dass ich Bunny Hop üben geh


----------



## flocu (28. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt heut endlich ma wieder mitfahren, wer noch? (-;


----------



## steff-vw (4. März 2009)

War heute noch mal das schöne Wetter geniessen.
Ne Runde rund um den Kartoffelturm, so 5 km radius. 
Es war endlich mal wieder angenehm zu fahren und nicht so ein "gepampe" wie die letzte Zeit. Und dazu noch die Sonne.

WANN WIRD ES ENDLICH SOMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und ab morgen schon wieder :kotz:Wetter.

Gruß an alle Leidensgenossen  
Steff


@flocu
Ich hatte mal wieder Zeit in deinen "FlocBloc" zu schauen.
Für mich hast Du immer noch n Rad ab.

...................aber meinen Respekt hast Du, für Deine Trips


----------



## flocu (4. März 2009)

harhar
(-;


----------



## Hebus (6. März 2009)

Wie sieht denn die motivation fuer morgen aus? Wird ja schoen schmierig werden... Ich werd wohl da sein...

Gruss


----------



## flocu (7. März 2009)

Ich würd gern und ich müsst auch.
Aber bei dem Wetter lieber Rennradtreff (-;

<- Warmduscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (7. März 2009)

Naja,  wenn ich da so raus schaue, dann mag ich auch nimmer, aber Wetteronline macht ja ein bisschen Hoffnung. Solangs von oben trocken bleibt, geht es schon irgendwie. Ausserdem hab ich kein Rennrad


----------



## flocu (7. März 2009)

Ich hab mir grad überlegt, daß Schwimmen eigentlich ne veritable Trainingsalternative ist (-;


----------



## Maddin M. (7. März 2009)

Jo, wird echt Zeit, dass das Wetter mal besser wird... zumal der neue Hobel bald komplett fertig ist


----------



## Hebus (7. März 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> Ich hab mir grad überlegt, daß Schwimmen eigentlich ne veritable Trainingsalternative ist (-;



Hmmm, wann und wo wuerdest du denn schwimmen gehen? Ich geh eigentlich gerne schwimmen, nur leider sind die Becken immer so voll, dass man nicht vorran kommt. Finde ich persoenlich immer etwas stressig, desshalb geh ich nur selten.


----------



## flocu (7. März 2009)

Jetzt gleich im Sandermare (-;
Oder gibts im Nautiland auch n normales Becken?
Oder doch das 50m Becken im Adami Bad mit anschließendem Heisswasseraußenbeckenbesuch?

Wer geht denn bitte um die Zeit schwimmen? (außer verzweifelte Radfahrer)
Magste mitkommen? Ich kanns aber net, das sag ich gleich (-;


----------



## Maddin M. (7. März 2009)

Definitiv im Adamibad. Da is normalerweise immer genug Platz zum stressfreien Schwimmen. Sandermare ist da zu 90% der absolute Horror.


----------



## Hebus (7. März 2009)

So, schwimmen war mal wieder ganz schoen, auch wenn das Adami Bad nicht grade billig ist. Wenn ich allerdings JETZT raus gucke, dann aergerts mich doch, dass ich nicht radeln war. Flo: Du bist schuld!


----------



## Leondad (7. März 2009)

Ich geh im Augenblick einmal die Woche schwimmen, Sandermare ist zwar nicht immer angenehm, aber Adami ist mir echt zu teuer.
Am Donnerstag wars richtig angenehm, konnte die komplette Zeit runterreissen ohne groß ausweichen zu müssen.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## flocu (7. März 2009)

Da isser mir gscheit davongschwommen der Hebus!
Sauerei (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (7. März 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> Da isser mir gscheit davongschwommen der Hebus!
> Sauerei (-;



Ohne Technik geht halt nix  Naja, beim radeln komm ich dafuer nicht hinterher, wenns einen Berg rauf geht.
Mich hats dann vorhin doch noch gepackt, als ich ein paar blaue Loecher am Himmel gesehen habe und bin immerhin noch 2,5h biken gewesen.

Ja, das Adamibad ist echt sauteuer, da ist mir vorhin die Kinnlade runter gefallen...


----------



## flocu (7. März 2009)

harhar
Du Heimlichtrainierer!

Bin vorhin auch nomma kurz mitm Rennrad raus, der Sonne hinterher (-;


----------



## Hebus (7. März 2009)

Jaja, von wegen "Heimlichtrainierer"... tz

Ach ja, weiss du eigentlich, dass wir beide bloed sind? Ich hab dir deine DVDs nicht runter gebracht, als du mich zurueck gefahren hast.


----------



## flocu (7. März 2009)

Saublöd! (-;


----------



## steff-vw (17. März 2009)

Um unseren Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen, hier mal wieder einen Post von mir.

Ich werde morgen (habe frei) also Früh starten und eine "kleine"  Tour fahren. Was und wohin weiß ich noch net. Vll mal wieder M-Weg und übers Käpelle zurück.
Weiß jemand in was für einem Zustand der M-Weg ist? Nur Matschpambe oder ist er schon fahrbar?
Hat jemand Lust und will sich anhängen?
Falls ja oder auch die andere Richtung. Ich bin da ziemlich offen.

Startzeit wird so gegen neun/halb 10 in Rottendorf werden. Je nachdem, ob der Postbote morgen die neue Gabel bringt und ich sie noch zum testen einbauen werden.
Heute kam sie ja leider noch nicht.

Ach ja, ich suche einen Fully-Rahmen mit *zwei* Flaschenhaltern. 19 oder 20 zoll (Oberrohr so 595 bis 610mm)
Falls jemand was weiß, bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar.

So long.
Bis denn.

Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. März 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> .....
> Weiß jemand in was für einem Zustand der M-Weg ist? Nur Matschpambe oder ist er schon fahrbar?....



Fahrbar ist dehnbar!  An sich geht es schon, nur die alten Schlammlöcher sind irgendwie immer da. Ich werde immer an sie erinnert wenn die trockene Dreck hier auf´s Laminat bröckelt.

Heute? 10:00 Gericht und dann schlafen (Nachtschicht), aber wenn Morgen Zeit ist, so ab Mittag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (18. März 2009)

Bin eben die Strecke Gerbrunn-Heuchelhof-Gossmannsdorf-Panoramaweg-Wildpark-Gerbrunn gefahren. Geht alles wunderbar. Ueberall wo die Sonne hin kommt, ist es trocken und der Rest geht auch. Musste bei dem schoenen Wetter gleich erstmal dem "Alten Gut" nen Besuch abstatten und schoen nen Kaffee trinken und dabei die Sonne anbeten.


----------



## flocu (18. März 2009)

Top Wetter wars heut, so kanns bleiben!
Und bald ist Zeitumstellung, juchuuuui!!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (19. März 2009)

Tach auch, 

da ich jetzt stolzer Besitzer eine GPS-fähigen Handys (Nokia 6220 classic) bin, suche ich (nach Möglichkeit kostenlose) Software, die mich sicher durchs Gelände lotst. 

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen, was es so am Markt gibt?


----------



## Hebus (19. März 2009)

Schau mal im Forum, da gibts ne ganze Abteilung, die sich mit GPS Zeugs beschaeftigt. 

Ich selber habe ein Garmin Vista HCx. Da habe ich das Kartenmaterial von OpenStreetMag drauf geladen. Hier in der Gegend ist diese Karte schon ziemlich gut und bin damit ziemlich zufrieden. Routingfaehig ist sie zwar nicht, aber beim Mountainbiken brauch ich das auch nicht wirklich. Ansonsten lade ich meine Trecks bei GPSies.com hoch und hol mir da Anregungen, was man sonst noch so alles fahren kann. Einem Treck hinterher fahren ist eh irgendwie praktikabler als "nach-dem-dritten-Busch-links-abbiegen-und-an-der-Eiche-rechts-halten".

Gruss


----------



## Leondad (19. März 2009)

huhu,

hab mich mal mit apemap: http://www.apemap.com/ und mit MapNav: http://mapnav.spb.ru/site/page.php?15 beschäftigt...

ApeMap ist relativ simpel anzuwenden, hab mal ein paar Tracks mitgeschnitten. ApeMap läuft prima mit OpenStreetMap-Karten, geht aber neuerdings sogar auch mit Top50 Material, krieg ich aber nicht gebacken...

MApNav ist etwas komplizierter, hat aber auch mehr Funktionen(drehbare Karte z.b.). Karten muss man sich aber mit OziExplorer selber basteln, und das war mit zu viel Fummelei. Falls es jemand hinkriegt Karten von WÜ und Umgebung zu konvertieren würde ichs mir auch noch mal anschauen.

Hab das ganze mit meinem (schön robusten und wasserdichten) 5500 Sport und ner GPS-Maus laufen lassen, hat ganz gut funktioniert.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## DahlemerHamba (20. März 2009)

Apemap ist (auch wenn man andere Threads durchliest) anscheinend eine gute Lösung. 

Auf der Homepage von Apemap ist auch beschrieben, dass es mit Kompass-Karten und topographischen Karten der Landesvermessungsämter funktioniert. Wobei OpenStreetMaps auch eine Herausforderung wäre. Da könnte man doch noch den einen oder anderen Pfad einzeichnen. 

Ich denke mal, für den heimatlichen Würzburger Raum reicht OSM vollkommen aus. Wenn es aber ins "Unbekannte" geht, stösst es wahrscheinlich an seine Grenzen.

Mal sehen, auf was es unter dem Strich herausläuft...


----------



## Leondad (24. März 2009)

huhu,

Wir wollten an Christi Himmelfahrt (21.05.) mal die große M-Weg-Runde wagen, also genau gesagt Waldbüttelbrunn-Schenkenturm-M-Weg bis Gemünden-zurück auf der anderen Mainseite(Erlabrunner Käppele und sowas).
Hat da wer von euch nen GPS-Track von? Hebus hat zwar Teile bei Gpsies angelegt, aber da ich den M-Weg nicht so gut kenne (erst einmal gefahren) wäre es natürlich gut wenn man nicht die besten Stellen verpasst weil man sie nicht kennt.

Erstmal Grüße

Ottmar

P.S: hat ja zum Glück noch Zeit...


----------



## cosy (24. März 2009)

Leondad schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> Wir wollten an Christi Himmelfahrt (21.05.) mal die große M-Weg-Runde wagen, also genau gesagt Waldbüttelbrunn-Schenkenturm-M-Weg bis Gemünden-zurück auf der anderen Mainseite(Erlabrunner Käppele und sowas).
> Hat da wer von euch nen GPS-Track von? Hebus hat zwar Teile bei Gpsies angelegt, aber da ich den M-Weg nicht so gut kenne (erst einmal gefahren) wäre es natürlich gut wenn man nicht die besten Stellen verpasst weil man sie nicht kennt.
> ...



Hi Ottmar,

schau mal auf www.gps-tour.info  da sind auch Tracks vom M-Weg und vom Käppelle. Sonst pm an mich - hab soweit ich weiß M-Weg bis Karlstadt irgendwo noch als Track rumliegen.

Gruß 
Cosy


----------



## steff-vw (24. März 2009)

Leondad schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> Wir wollten an Christi Himmelfahrt (21.05.) mal die große M-Weg-Runde wagen, also genau gesagt Waldbüttelbrunn-Schenkenturm-M-Weg bis Gemünden-zurück auf der anderen Mainseite(Erlabrunner Käppele und sowas).
> Hat da wer von euch nen GPS-Track von? Hebus hat zwar Teile bei Gpsies angelegt, aber da ich den M-Weg nicht so gut kenne (erst einmal gefahren) wäre es natürlich gut wenn man nicht die besten Stellen verpasst weil man sie nicht kennt.
> ...



Hi Ottmar.

Ich bin letzte Woche die Tour bis Karlstadt gefahren und auf der Zellinger Seite zurück. Muß den Track noch runter laden.
Vll schaff ich es ja noch ihn zu überarbeiten. 
Ist das Edelweiß zwischen Kascht (Karlstadt) und Gambi (Gambach) eigentlich noch für Biker gesperrt? Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich die Strecke zwischen Gambach und Gemünden nicht empfehlen. Hat mit MTB nix mehr zu tun. Und auf der anderen Seite gibt´s glaub ich a nix passendes zurück.

Aber wenn Du die Tour gefahren bist, dann kannst den Track gerne hier mal einstellen. Würd mich auch interessieren wie´s nach Karlstadt brauchbar weiter geht.

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (28. März 2009)

Leondad schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> Wir wollten an Christi Himmelfahrt (21.05.) mal die große M-Weg-Runde wagen, also genau gesagt Waldbüttelbrunn-Schenkenturm-M-Weg bis Gemünden-zurück auf der anderen Mainseite(Erlabrunner Käppele und sowas).
> Hat da wer von euch nen GPS-Track von? Hebus hat zwar Teile bei Gpsies angelegt, aber da ich den M-Weg nicht so gut kenne (erst einmal gefahren) wäre es natürlich gut wenn man nicht die besten Stellen verpasst weil man sie nicht kennt.
> ...



Hi Ottmar.

Ich hab mal meine Tracks abgezogen und versuche sie hier rein zu stellen.
Empfehlung ab Kascht ist aber nicht wie auf dem Track sondern erst ein Stück die Straße Richtung Urspringen und dann erst nach fahren. War vorher voll des Chaos und danach versuchen nicht 100%ig der Linie nach zu fahren. Da geht´s manchmal quer durch den Wald.

Such Dir das Beste raus was du magst. Strecke bis Kascht ist aber .

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (28. März 2009)

Was war denn los heute beim RSG-Treff? 
Pünktlich um 13 Uhr hörte es der Regen auf. War eine schöne kleine Tourengruppe heute. Sind sehr homogen GA gefahren. Genau das richtige Tempo - nicht zu schnell und nicht zu langsam. Defekte gab es auch keine. Und die Streckenwahl war den Witterungsverhältnissen angepasst. Lediglich das Windschattenfahren auf dem Heimweg war alleine etwas anstrengend.
Gruß Christian.


----------



## Hebus (29. März 2009)

Ich bin krank und hab in ein paar Tagen Vorstellungsgespraech. Da bleib ich besser daheim und werd erstmal richtig gesund, bevor ich wieder aufs Rad steige...


----------



## Hebus (31. März 2009)

Ich kann morgen nicht zum Biketreff. Hat jemand Lust Zeit am Donnerstag ne Runde zu fahren? Uhrzeit ist eigentlich egal. Ich haette mal wieder Lust M-Trail zu fahren.

Gruss


----------



## flocu (31. März 2009)

easy rider schrieb:


> Lediglich das Windschattenfahren auf dem Heimweg war alleine etwas anstrengend.



doh! (-;


Net vergessen:
Morgen ist erster Mittwochs-Biketreff, juchui!
Das Wetter soll top bleiben!


----------



## Hebus (31. März 2009)

Ja, ich weiss, dasshalb bin ich auch ziemlich genervt, dass ich da keine Zeit hab


----------



## easy rider (1. April 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> doh! (-;







flocu schrieb:


> Morgen ist erster Mittwochs-Biketreff



Da ich unter der Woche seit März nicht mehr in Würzburg bin, kann ich leider in Zukunft nicht am Mittwochs-Treff teilnehmen. 

Wollte daher evtl. den Samstagstreff weiterleben lassen. Gleiche Uhrzeit und gleicher Treffpunkt. Interesse?

Grüße Christian


----------



## flocu (1. April 2009)

Shit, habs heute net gschafft |-:

Die nächsten beiden Samstage geht net, danach wär ich offen für nen Samstagstreff.
Ich meld mich schonmal ab ins Italien Trainingslager, juchui!


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. April 2009)

Ich habe Freitag unerwartet frei, also wenn wer Lust hat ein wenig Richtung Mainabwärts zu fahren.... M-Weg oder so...  Mittag, früher Nachmittag?

Melden!!


----------



## Hebus (3. April 2009)

Falls du noch nicht weg bist, dann schau mal in deine Nachrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (3. April 2009)

Sorry, ticken zu spät. Bin kurz nach neun schon los. Aber war ja net das letzte mal! 

Und 13:30 wäre schon bald bissl spät weil ich dann noch Termin in der City habe...

Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (4. April 2009)

@Stoepsl

Sorry, dass ich nicht auf deine SMS geantwortet habe. hab´s total verpeilt.
Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt nämlich schon selbst unterwegs.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. April 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> @Stoepsl
> 
> Sorry, dass ich nicht auf deine SMS geantwortet habe. hab´s total verpeilt.
> Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt nämlich schon selbst unterwegs.
> ...



Egal, passiert. Ich meld mich wieder....


----------



## Maddin M. (5. April 2009)

War heut mal wieder in Sommerhausen am Wildpark unterwegs und leider liegen auf der Hälfte der Strecke durch den Wald Äste und Bäume im Weg und teilweise sind mega Furchen im Boden (wahrscheinlich von den Harvestern)... also lohnt sich zur Zeit nicht wirklich.
Ansonsten herrlich, mal wieder ohne Schlamm und Dreck zu fahren!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. April 2009)

Nächsten Tage unter der Woche wer Lust und Zeit? So ab 0830... 0900?


----------



## Hebus (8. April 2009)

votecstoepsl: nach Ostern koennen wir ja nochmal schauen, ob wir nen Termin finden 

Werd heute mal wieder zum Biketreff kommen, aber nur mitfahren, wenn sich eine schoene Tourengruppe bildet. Ich hab mich gestern Nachmittag auf dem M-Trail ziemlich kaputt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (17. April 2009)

26. April 2009 
16. Sulzbacher âCross Country Spessart Tourâ 2009


Taugt das was?

@Steff:
Du bist da schonmal mitgefahrn oder?


----------



## schwipschwap (17. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich sehe gerade dass ihr GPS-Tracks vom M-Wanderweg habt. Ich kann das leider nicht öffnen, ich hab kein GPS Ding. Ist es möglich da irgendwie ein Höhenprofil zu erstellen? Ich fahre immer auf dem M Wanderweg von Veitshöchheim nach Wernfeld und ich wüsste da gerne mal wieviele km und wieviele Höhenmeter das sind. Leider kenne ich auch niemanden der ein GPS Gerät hat um es mir mal zu leihen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Ich würde mich übrigens auch gerne einmal einer Gruppe anschließen, falls noch irgendwo Mitfahrgelegenheiten gibt, ich bin sonst immer alleine unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## Hebus (17. April 2009)

Hi,
schau einfach mal bei GPSies.com nach meinem Namen (Hebus). Da kannst du dir den M-Weg mit Hoehenprofil anzeigen lassen. Ausserdem kannst du da die Tracks in beliebigen Formaten runter laden und dir z.B. mit GoogleEarth anschauen. Wies da mit Hoehenprofil aussieht weiss ich allerdings nicht.

Gruss


----------



## schwipschwap (17. April 2009)

Heya danke! 
Höhenprofil ist mir im Endeffekt auch egal, die wichtigen Daten sind Gesamtanstieg und Gesamtabstieg, die wollte ich aus dem Profil rauslesen. Aber die stehen ja schon da  Hat jemand noch den Rest bis Wernfeld? Das Stück zwischen Gambach und Karlstadt ist doch der Hammer  Ist mein Lieblingsstück ...


----------



## Hebus (17. April 2009)

Hmhm,
das ist das Problem, wenn es etwa 100000 Seiten gibt, wo mal GPS Strecken hochladen kann. Man kann sie einfach nicht alle kennen. Also bei gps-tour.info ist der M-Weg zumindest noch bis Karlstadt drin.

Ich muss mir da mal ne Bookmark List machen und bei jeder GPS-Seite einen Account anlegen...


----------



## steff-vw (17. April 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> 26. April 2009
> 16. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour 2009
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Flo.

Ist ganz nett. Man fährt 2x ne 30km Runde (oder auch  nur eine, wenn man nett mehr kann) Die Trails sind gut und die Verpflegung auch. Leider schaff ich es nicht zeitlich dieses Jahr wieder mit zu fahren. (Chefin) 
Aber Holger und Petra fahren und es ist wie eine gute Tour mit Freunden.

Wie steht´s eigentlich mit dem Rhön-Wochenende. Ich hab noch keine Bestätigung bekommen, dass meine Schlafgelegenheit klar geht. 
Außerdem muß ich mir ja noch jemanden suchen, der mich mitnimmt.
Also mach mal klar wer alles mit geht und dann kann ich mich mal durchfragen.

Gruß Steff

P.S.: Sonntag ist Anradeln mit dem MTB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flocu (18. April 2009)

@Steff:
Du bist natürlich dabei! Nr.1 auf der Liste quasi (-;
16 Leut simmer, mehr Schlafplätze gibts net. (u.a. Holger und Petra)

Das mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit ist ne gute Idee. Olli und ich knobeln grad an den Touren. Sollen diesmal anders werden. Nächste Woche steht ne Rundmail ins Haus!


----------



## Maddin M. (18. April 2009)

Perfektes Wetter zum Biken heute. Wer is mit dabei?


----------



## schwipschwap (19. April 2009)

schon ein bisschen spät, aber falls heute noch jemand fährt bei dem ich mich anschließen könnte bitte melden


----------



## steff-vw (21. April 2009)

Hi Leutz.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen Vormittag ne schöne Runde zu drehen??

Ich werde wohl so um 8 Uhr starten und den M-Weg Richtung Karlstadt fahren. Frühaufsteher und Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.

Ich wär auch für ne andere Richtung offen. Ich will nur ne ordentlich lange Runde fahren und muß um 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein. 
Also keine Frühjahrsmüdigkeit vorschieben und rauf auf den Bock.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (21. April 2009)

Ich war heute auch ab 11:00 auf der Strecke, aber acht ist mir nach der Nachtschicht doch zu früh! 

Aber die Ausrede ist ja keine Frühjahrsmüdigkeit!


----------



## steff-vw (22. April 2009)

So, nachdem sich keiner bereit erklärt hat, mich zu begleiten, war ich allein unterwegs. Ich wollte unbedingt noch das tolle Wetter genießen, da es sich ja schon wieder etwas zu zieht und morgen ja nicht so toll werden soll.

Meine Route war heute der M-Weg bis Karlstadt. Es macht wirklich Spaß mal unter der Woche zu fahren. Da ist die Gefahr, dass dir Spaziergänger hinter der nächsten Ecke auflauern, geringer. 


P.S.: Der Trail am Sommerhäuser Wildpark läßt sich wieder befahren.

Gruß Steff


----------



## SteveLorenzios (22. April 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Trail am Sommerhäuser Wildpark läßt sich wieder befahren.
> 
> Gruß Steff




dann hats ja geholfen das ich auf meinem heimtrail desletzt öfters gefahren bin
dachte ich kipp aus den latschen wo ich vor 2 wochen da das erste mal seit langen wieder mal gefahren bin


----------



## steff-vw (14. Mai 2009)

!! ABGERUTSCHT AUF SEITE 2 !!

Was is denn hier los.
Anscheinend nix mehr

@flocu
Starten wir eigentlich in der Nähe vom Würzburger Haus?
So zwecks Taschen und Schlafsack und Grillzeug?
Dann kann man mit kleinem Gepäck die Rhön in angriff nehmen.

Gruß Steff

P.S.: Die Weisheit des Tages:
Wer wie Superman fliegt, sollte auch wie Superman landen können.
Jetzt kann ich wenigstens laufen wie Dr.House.


----------



## schwipschwap (14. Mai 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Trail am Sommerhäuser Wildpark läßt sich wieder befahren.



Ist das eigentlich der Panoramaweg? Der in Kleinochsenfurt mündet? 

Gruß


----------



## flocu (14. Mai 2009)

@Steff:
Ja wie?
Wir starten natürlich am Würzburger Haus.
Auf die Tour musste kein Gepäck mitnehmen, wär ja noch schöner!

Ich stell mir dich gerade mit nem 5kg Kohlesack aufm Rücken am Kreuzberg vor (-;


----------



## SteveLorenzios (15. Mai 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich der Panoramaweg? Der in Kleinochsenfurt mündet?
> 
> Gruß


nein das ist der weg der neben dem eingang vom wildpark startet


----------



## schwipschwap (15. Mai 2009)

Gibt es davon eine GPS Aufzeichnung oder hat mal jemand Lust mir den Trail zu zeigen? 

Grüße


----------



## Leondad (15. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub den findest du auch ohne GPS  

Ist genau gegenüber vom Eingang Wildpark Sommerhausen, kann man gar nicht verfehlen.
Den Höhenpanoramaweg kann man dann gut anschliessen, am Ende des Trails rechts bis zu den Weinbergen, dann links richtung Steinbruch/Modellflugplatz. Dort ist er beschildert.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (15. Mai 2009)

ich fahr anders rum..  erst hoch > höhenweg bis zum ochsenfurter steinbruch und dann nicht ins ochsental runter sondern übern flugplatz zum tierpark .. den wildparktrail und dann hoch zum parkplatz und dann richtung erlach


----------



## schwipschwap (15. Mai 2009)

Würde mich sehr gerne mal einer Gruppe anschließen, wenn das möglich ist. Hätte da mal jemand lust darauf, mir in der Gegend ein paar schöne Strecken zu zeigen?

Grüße


----------



## Leondad (16. Mai 2009)

Gute Gelegenheit ist immer der RSG-Biketreff, Mittwoch 18:00 gehts am Bikestore in der Sanderau (Wölfelstraße) los.
Dort werden abwechselnd schöne Ausfahrten im Umkreis vorgenommen, sind immer so 2-3 Stunden. 
http://www.rsg-wuerzburg.de/loadfra...g.de/training/training.html#Mountainbiketreff

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## schwipschwap (16. Mai 2009)

Yeah, davon hab ich noch gar nichts gehört! 

Da schaue ich den Mittwoch bei schönem Wetter auf jeden Fall vorbei! 
Das findet doch statt, auch wenn am Donnerstag Christi Himmelfahrt ist?

Grüße und Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## flocu (17. Mai 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Das findet doch statt, auch wenn am Donnerstag Christi Himmelfahrt ist?



Das findet sogar statt, wenn am Donnerstag alles zur Hölle fährt!

(Wenns am Mittwoch regnet isses was anderes (-; )


----------



## easy rider (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob morgen (Sonntag) jemand Lust hat eine Tour zu machen. Hätte mal wieder Lust 3h+ zu fahren. Bin leider unter der Woche nicht mehr in WÜ und kann daher nicht mehr beim Mittwochstreff mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainrider (30. Mai 2009)

@easy rider:
Wenn du willst kannst du morgen hier mitfahren: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jdliuvcemkhxpvad 

Werden wahrscheinlich 5-6 Leute sein. Treffpunkt is 12.00 Uhr. Den Ort kannst du auf der Karte einsehen.

mainrider

PS: Wir haben auch eine Gruppe im meinVZ bzw. studiVZ, genannt "Mountainbike Freunde Würzburg".


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Juni 2009)

Wir waren gestern so ganz familiär unterwegs. Zu Sechst, MTB, Renner, Crosser und zwei Kinderanhänger!!  60Km... war ganz lustig, vor allem im Troß mit Hängern an anderen vorbeiziehen... 

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Juni 2009)

Ja, und bevor es dann wieder im nachhinein Beschwerden gibt, hier offiziell:

Bullau und Taunus sind ebenfalls fest.

 Stefan


----------



## easy rider (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo mainrider,

hab es leider zu spät gelesen. Evtl. klappt es ja mal bei einen von den nächsten Wochenenden. 

Gruß christian


----------



## Artur (4. Juni 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern so ganz familiär unterwegs. Zu Sechst, MTB, Renner, Crosser und zwei Kinderanhänger!!  60Km... war ganz lustig, vor allem im Troß mit Hängern an anderen vorbeiziehen...
> 
> Stefan




Hey Stöpsel, ich glaub dir dass du es lustig fandest!
Die Hälfte der Strecke waren unsere zwei Mädels ja auch in meinem Hänger und ich durft ziehn! ;-)
War aber echt ne schöne Aktion!

Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## Leondad (25. Juni 2009)

kleine Info:

Vorsicht am Schellengraben, das Tor hinter dem die zwei aggressiven Hunde sind hat im Augenblick einen Riesenspalt!

Am besten meiden, Flocu ist da glaub ich mal von einen der Köter gebissen worden.

Grüße Ottmar

P.S: oder Pfefferspray?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (25. Juni 2009)

ne net der flo.. des war ich.. der flo war nur dabei


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Juni 2009)

...oder Anzeige wegen fahrlässiger Gefährdung der allgemeinen Öffentlichkeit!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (25. Juni 2009)

bringt nix.. wurde damals auch schon eingestellt....


----------



## steff-vw (14. Juli 2009)

Aktuelle Verkehrsmeldung

Die Brücke über die Autobahn bei Theilheim ist wegen Bauarbeiten nicht mehr befahrbar!!
Anscheinend wird diese im Zuge des Autobahnausbau auch renoviert.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easy rider (14. Juli 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Aktuelle Verkehrsmeldung
> Die Brücke über die Autobahn bei Theilheim ist wegen Bauarbeiten nicht mehr befahrbar!!
> Anscheinend wird diese im Zuge des Autobahnausbau auch renoviert.
> Gruß Steff



Am Sonntag bin ich noch halblegal drüber gekommen. 


Fährt eigentlich jemand zum Rhöner Kuppenritt am kommenden Sonntag? Überlege nämlich hin zu gehen. Evtl. kann man ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.

Grüße Christian.


----------



## Maddin M. (15. Juli 2009)

easy rider schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich noch halblegal drüber gekommen.



Hehe, das gleiche hab ich am Sonntag auch gemacht... die Brücke soll meines Wissens nach abgerissen und dann aber auch wieder neu gebaut werden!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (20. Juli 2009)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Hehe, das gleiche hab ich am Sonntag auch gemacht... die Brücke soll meines Wissens nach abgerissen und dann aber auch wieder neu gebaut werden!




Die Brücke ist seit dem Wochenende Geschichte. Bis die neue Brücke im Mai nächsten Jahres wieder steht, muß man entweder über die Westheimer Landstraße oder die Unterführung im Lützelgrund ausweichen. 

@ steff: Hab mir am Wochenende endgültig das Lapierre gekauft. Bin schon gespannt auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt am Mittwoch.


----------



## Sludig667 (20. Juli 2009)

Lapierre ftw


----------



## steff-vw (20. Juli 2009)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Die Brücke ist seit dem Wochenende Geschichte. Bis die neue Brücke im Mai nächsten Jahres wieder steht, muß man entweder über die Westheimer Landstraße oder die Unterführung im Lützelgrund ausweichen.
> 
> @ steff: Hab mir am Wochenende endgültig das Lapierre gekauft. Bin schon gespannt auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt am Mittwoch.




Da will ich dann auch mal fahren.

Du hast es am Mittwoch doch wirklich geschafft, den RaceKing zu killen.
Hatte nach dem 2.Platten in 2 Touren vor, ihn tubeless zu fahren, aber nachdem sich 50ml Milch bei 3,5 bar in meinem Keller verteilt haben, hab ich´s gelassen.
Satter durchschlag - Reifen nen Riss und der Schlauch 2 Löcher. 
Es nächste mal darfst nur noch auf m Feldweg fahren.

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, aber Dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## DahlemerHamba (20. Juli 2009)

Upps, 

das kommt davon, wenn zuviel kg auf zuwenig bar treffen. 

Da ich auch den RaceKing auf dem neuen Rad habe, können wir gerne tauschen. Dann hast Du zumindest nicht unter meiner Testfahrt zu leiden. 

Gruß 

Jürgen


----------



## steff-vw (21. Juli 2009)

Mach Dich mal net verrückt. Ich hab ja noch einen für den Tubeless-Versuch. Vll klappt´s ja dieses mal mit der NoTubes Milch.

Gruß Steff


----------



## steff-vw (30. Juli 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Mach Dich mal net verrückt. Ich hab ja noch einen für den Tubeless-Versuch. Vll klappt´s ja dieses mal mit der NoTubes Milch.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Klappt.
NoTubes Milch funktioniert im Vergleich zur FRM.

@hardflipper
Häst mal gestern net so über den RaRa gelästert. Hat mein Reifen wohl gehört und sich heute morgen prompt mit nem derben Riss in der Seitenwand verabschiedet.
Jetzt versuch ich mal das kleben mit Sekundenkleber an meinem "durchgeschlagenen" RaceKing. Mal schauen, ob der wieder dicht wird.
Ansonsten muß ich wohl doch noch diese Saison nen neuen Hinterreifen ordern.

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Juli 2009)

Klopf.. klopf...

Ist wer in Wombach dabei? 

Und Lust auf Feierabendrunde morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin angemeldet in Wombach aber hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich hinkomm.
Hat jemand noch nen Platz im Auto?


----------



## Leondad (31. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr die Mittelstrecke, hoffentlich bleibts trocken bis Sonntag...

Und Junior fährt am Samstag U9 

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, den Junior lassen wir morgen auch schon auf die Piste.


----------



## Leondad (1. August 2009)

Na dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal, Leon fährt ein silbernes Cube.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. August 2009)

Silbernes CUBE? Hast Du gesehen wie viele da waren? Glaube war ein CUBE-Event! 

Bilder folgen später noch, vielleicht ist Dein Junior ja wirklich mit drauf!

Stefan


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. August 2009)

Hm, hier mal zwei. Muss erst mal alle Fotos sichten und werde dann vielleicht paar online stellen. Aber morgen fahre ich erst mal selber! 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leondad (2. August 2009)

Volltreffer, das erste Bild ist meiner 

Hat den 5.Platz U9 gemacht... 

Ich hatte heute weniger Glück, Kettenriss nach dem 2ten Aurora-Anstieg, hab den Rest ins Ziel geschoben. Lag so gut in der Zeit... 

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. August 2009)

@Leondad:

Schau mal hier. Da sind alle Von Deinem Junior bei die ich habe. 

Und da ein paar von heute.

Wie immer natürlich in umgedrehter Reihenfolge! 

Stefan

PS: Wenn Du willst, originalgröße per Mail!


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. August 2009)

*Hallo zusammen. 

Aus finanziellen GrÃ¼nden wird nun ein Merida AM 3000 verkauft. GrÃ¶Ãe XL (21"), Komplette XT Austattung, FOX Tallas, DT Swiss-LaufrÃ¤der...

Gekauft fÃ¼r 2100 â¬ im Mai Â´08 und noch nicht mal richtig eingefahren. (AnfÃ¤nger, Feldweg....)

Wenn Interesse PM  ;o)

...es eilt!*


----------



## flocu (5. August 2009)

Sers stoepsl
Evt. findeste im Kauf/Verkauf Forum von der RSG Würzburg nen Käufer?

http://129887.forum.onetwomax.de/area=7


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. August 2009)

oh... Ok, danke! 

Edit: Mist, muss mich erst registrieren!


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Morgen früh jemand Lust auf einen "Guten-Morgen-Runde"? 

Fahre so ca. 0800 Richtung Steinbachtal. Dauer 2-2,5 Stündchen, lockere Tour, kein Renntempo geplant.

Stefan


----------



## Rückenwindraser (8. August 2009)

Hi
Würde morgen ja gerne mitfahren, habe aber morgen um 1100 leider nen Termin. Starte deshalb Zuhause um ca 6Uhr morgens. Kein Renntempo ,Strecke Egal, Fahrzeit 2,5 - 3h
Wer Lust hat meldet sich! Man kann sich ja dann irgendwo in Würzburg treffen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. August 2009)

Mist, zu spät gesehen....


----------



## barozini (9. August 2009)

heyho,

wir (zwei radler) kommen aus ochsenfurt und sind immo ein wenig am verzweifeln. abgesehen vom höhen- und panoramaweg bietet sich ja nich mehr so viel in unserem direkten umkreis an. weiß hier der ein oder andere ein paar nette plätzchen und trails? oder geht ihr irgendwann mal ne runde fahren und kommt in der umgebung vorbei? wir freuen uns über jeden tipp. 

ich geh jetzt jedenfalls erstmal meine heimabfahrt runterfahren... cu auf dem höhenweg...


----------



## SteveLorenzios (9. August 2009)

hi

ich bin aus sommerhausen.. sozusagen ums eck
hier gibts direkt nicht die menge an trails.. 
bekannteste ist der höhenweg, trail im ochs. forst, der beim wildpark udn nen stück höher am parkplatz
ansonsten muss man paar km fahren die man dann allerdings zu ner tour verbinden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barozini (9. August 2009)

abgesehen von dem am parkplatz (???) kenn ich halt schon alle  
und das einzige was noch knallt is halt vom steinbruch runter nach kleinochsenfurt... ansonsten gibts zwar noch auf der anderen mainseite ein paar sachen, aber cool wäre halt mal was längeres an einem stück.
ps: wegen sommerhausen, schonmal im kaltensondheimer wald gewesen? is auch n lustiger singletrail, der aber stellenweiße nicht trocken wird und bei höherer geschwindigkeit dann sogar ganz schön konzentration braucht. UND es wurde ein kleines bächlein übergapt :-D
naja, dann wird wohl doch mal ne tour nach höchberg gemacht.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (9. August 2009)

der trail ist noch lange nicht alles.. weng nen stück weiter fährst dann kommt nen ca 1 - 2 km langer singletrail dann kommste in kt wieder raus
höchberg kann man. .muss man aber nicht.. 
war zwar nicht dort aber das sind meines wissens überwiegend dirtstrecken..
ansonsten gibts einiges.. der höhenweg nach karlstadt.. das steinbachtal.. die runde um wü  herum mit reichenberg, kist, waldbrunn, höchberg..
die trails in randersacker/teilheim/gerbrunn etc


----------



## barozini (9. August 2009)

hmmm, also in kt kommen wir auch immer raus, aber dann nich mehr nach nem trail sondern ner forststraße. wo muss ich denn anders abbiegen, dass ich nach dem kleinen sprung und den folgenden kurzen wurzeldingens noch nen trail bekomm?
mein kumpel springt gerne und ich bin auch auf dem weg dahin, drum mal höchberg ;-) und in wü kennen wir uns halt mtb-technisch null aus, da hats uns noch nie hinverschlagen


----------



## DahlemerHamba (10. August 2009)

Tach auch, 

schaut doch mal in die "Würzburger Trailsammlung." Das ist eine Nachbar-Sparte hier im Franken-Bereich. 

Da findet ihr auf jeden Fall Inspirationen.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (10. August 2009)

und vom flo gibts noch die würzburger trailsammlung.. ist nen overlay für ich weis nicht mittlerweile welche programme alles.. da sind alle bekannten trails der region drin
ganz schöner schwung


----------



## steff-vw (11. August 2009)

Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, morgen zwischen 9.30 und 12.30 ne Runde zu biken, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. 
Ich werde in diesem Zeitraum fahren und da ich mich wegtechnisch noch nicht festgelegt hab, bin ich noch für jede Richtung offen. 

Gruß Steff


----------



## Artur (12. August 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, morgen zwischen 9.30 und 12.30 ne Runde zu biken, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.
> Ich werde in diesem Zeitraum fahren und da ich mich wegtechnisch noch nicht festgelegt hab, bin ich noch für jede Richtung offen.
> 
> Gruß Steff



Na Super! Wer liest hier überhaupt noch aktiv?
Ich wünsche allen noch ne schöne Saison! ;-)


----------



## steff-vw (13. August 2009)

Is ja gut. Das nächste mal schreib ich Dir ne sms.


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2009)

Nächtste Woche Vormittag mal wer Lust und Laune?

0800 - 1000 oder 1100 oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leondad (14. August 2009)

lust hab ich immer 

nur keine Zeit  vielleicht mal im September oder Oktober

grüße Ottmar


----------



## Rückenwindraser (15. August 2009)

Hi! War einer von Euch in Aub beim Rennen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. August 2009)

Axo, falls hier noch wer Interesse haben sollte, morgen, 12:00 Uhr am Vierröhrenbrunnen.

Wir wollen eine lockere "Radwegrunde" fahren. So mit den MTB-begeisterten Frauen und ein paar größeren Kids. Also kleine Famileienrunde nach Karlstadt in den Biergarten oder Eis essen.


----------



## GloriousM (20. August 2009)

Moin, moin!
So wie das aussieht werde ich im Oktober mein Studium in Würzburg beginnen und daher mache ich mir natürlich größte Sorgen um's Biken...  D.h. ob's da anständige FR/DH Strecken in der Nähe gibt, wo die nächsten lohnenden Bikeparks sind etcpp. 
Der Umzug kommt für mich ziemlich überraschend, daher hab' ich nicht die geringste Ahnung was Stadt und Umgebung anbelangt. 
.... prinzipiell suche ich also Anschluss  ....
Werde mich dieses WE mal umschauen kommen und wollte auch gleich mit Bike anreisen und Trails suchen. Falls also jemand noch hier reinschaut- bitte melden!!!

Gruß

mb


----------



## mainrider (21. August 2009)

Hallo GloriousM!

Also in Höchberg direkt bei Würzburg gibt es im Wald eine ganz interessante Location für Freerider. Im Steinbachtal gibt es auch noch einen Pumptrack und eine DH Abfahrt, allerdings illegal und wird daher wahrscheinlich auch bald platt gemacht. Am besten lässt du dir das von Ortskundigen alles mal zeigen. Z.B. gibts die wuerzburg-riders, da sind glaub ich ein paar DHler dabei, weiss aber nicht wie gut die organisiert sind. Ich kenn zwar auch so ziemlich alles da, aber bin eher AM/Enduro mäßig unterwegs!

Ciao mainrider


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. August 2009)

Bullau morgen? Ist wer von Euch noch mit dabei? 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rückenwindraser (30. August 2009)

So´n Sch*** !

3-facher Bruch 

zum Glück -Pech- nur am Rahmen. 

Der Rahmen war gerade mal ca. 1 1/4 Jahre alt.

Die letzten größeren Strapazen musste er in Aub mitmachen, dann noch ein bisschen Trailsurfen in Höchberg - Steinbachtal.
Gestern beim Putzen dann der Schock - 3 Risse- ! Macht nichts hab doch noch Garantie dachte ich, setzte mich an den Rechner, ab ins Internet -nächster Schock- der Hersteller hat die Wirtschaftskrise nicht überlebt.

Könnte kotzen ! Habe bald Urlaub, das Rennen in Aurach steht am 06.09. an und ich habe kein Bike.

Im Keller steht noch ein Scott Voltage, allerdings in 16 Zoll. 

Zum Glück muss ich morgen wieder Arbeiten dann hab ich eh keine Zeit zum fahren.

allen noch nen schadenfreien Tag


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. August 2009)

3-facher Bruch? 

Shice, die Knochen würde die Kasse zahlen, den Rahmen musst wohl Du? 
Viel Glück.....


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe heute mit Verwunderung feststellen
müssen das der Wurzeltrail dicht gemacht
wurde. So richtig mit Strafandrohung und so.
Nun kommt mir das Waldnutzungsgesetz in den
Sinn.... Aber gut, zur Rechtslage werde ich
mich an andere Stelle äußern.

Nun ist mir zu Ohren gekommen das dieser
Trail nicht der Einzige ist der die letzten
Tage gesperrt wurde, teilweise mit falschen
Begründungen!

Nun werde ich versuchen mich mit Hilfe der
Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike an das
Forstamt zu wenden. Nur muss das dann auch
Hand und Fuß haben.

Wer weitere Streckensperrungen kennt darf sie
gern posten. Genaue Stelle, Zustand und wenn
möglich ein, zwei Fotos dazu. Man will ja
auch was zum argumentieren in der Hand
haben.

Als Biker hat man ebenfalls ein Recht den
Wald zu nutzen wie jeder andere auch, bitte
helft mit das das kein Dauerzustand wird mit
der Sperrung!

Stefan
DIMB-Mitglied Würzburg


----------



## Rückenwindraser (1. September 2009)

Jetzt fangen die in Würzburg auch an rumzuspinnen!

Jetzt müsste man nur wissen ob die angegebenen Begründungen wirklich stimmen oder nicht ! 

Was steht denn da auf dem grünen Schild ?

Ich hoffe das klärt sich bald!

Dominik
ebenfalls DIMB


----------



## votecstoepsl (1. September 2009)

Das was da drauf steht stimmt auf diesem Trail ganz sicher net!  Der Wurzeltrail ist zu 100% Natur!


----------



## Rückenwindraser (1. September 2009)

Dieser Wald wurde wiederrechtlich gepflanzt ?

Waldnutzung unter Strafe ? 



Wird in Höchberg der Steinbruch jetzt auch verschlossen?

Dürfen Wanderer den Weg nutzen ?


----------



## schwipschwap (2. September 2009)

Wo ist das denn genau? Den (er)kenn ich ja gerade gar nicht? 

Leider wird das sicherlich auch bei uns ein Problem werden. Vor 2 oder 3 Monaten haben ein paar Jungs den Trail entlang der Veitshöchheimer Bundewehrkaserne mit einem Anlieger und ein paar Kickern "bestückt".
Da habe ich schon gesagt, dass ich das sch*** finde und das das nur zu Problemen mit dem Forstamt und anderen Nutzern führt. 

Offenbar führt es auch schon zu problemen, wenn solche Trails häufiger befahren werden, ohne sie zu verändern. 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir (bzw. alle Würzburger MTBler) zusammenschließen, die Rechtslage hierzu überprüfen  (lassen) und ggf. eine Kompromisslösung suchen. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Post jetzt zwar von einigen als zu "extrem" aufgefasst wird, und ich mir jetzt hier mein Fett abholen darf, aber es gibt auch hier sehr viele "schwarze Schafe", die auf sehr unverschämte Art und Weise durch den Wald ballern und viele Fußgänger - zurecht - damit verärgern. Ohne Sch***, das allerwichtigste ist sofort anhalten, den Fußgängern IMMER das "Vorrecht" Einräumen und dabei freundlich grüßen und bei evtl. Diskussionen nie ausfällig werden. Denn ohne Privatbeschwerden bekommt das Forstamt sowas doch (fast) nicht mit.  

Und wenn der Verhandlungsweg scheitert bauen wir darauf, dass sie die Nutzung nicht kontrollieren können und biken einfach weiter. Oder machen in riesigen Kampangen darauf aufmerksam, dass Nordic Walker schädliche Löcher in den Boden pieksen. Wäre mind. genauso sinnvoll wie das grüne Schild ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn genau? Den (er)kenn ich ja gerade gar nicht?
> .....
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir (bzw. alle Würzburger MTBler) zusammenschließen, die Rechtslage hierzu überprüfen  (lassen) und ggf. eine Kompromisslösung suchen.
> .....



@ schwipschwap:
Das ist so ziemlich der älteste und bekannteste Trail im Steinbachtal.  Steinbachtal raus, bei der Buswendeschleife links in Wald und gleich wieder rechts. Kann man gar nicht verfehlen.

Zusammenschliesen? Ja, Du hast recht. Diesen Weg werden manche verpöhnen und sagen "egal, ich fahr weiter!" Aber genau das ist der falsche Weg. 
Ich bin DIMB Mitglied und habe schon ein paar Dinge angeleiert. Wir haben ein paar Möglichkeiten und Argumente um den Forstamt gegenüber zu treten, nur sollten wir dann aber auch alle zusammen halten und uns nicht wie die Axt im Walde verhalten.

Es gibt hier genügend Biker die zusammen genug Stimmen haben um was zu bewegen. Und ich zähle auch auf die RSG, den wenn die Wälder dicht gemacht werden ist auch die MTB-Gruppe ohne Trainigsmöglichkeiten.

Stefan

PS: Habe gestern noch von etlichen Trails gehört die dicht gemacht wurden!


----------



## hamsteralex (2. September 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> PS: Habe gestern noch von etlichen Trails gehört die dicht gemacht wurden!



Na das sind ja "super" Neuigkeiten. Ich persönlich kenne den Wurzeltrail seit '94...und seitdem ist er immer breiter und ausgefahrener geworden. Daran liegts dann wohl auch, dass er gesperrt wurde. 

Eine Lösungsansatz wäre vielleicht, mit dem Forstamt eine Hege und Pflege der Trails zu vereinbaren. Wer das machen soll? Na, z.B. wir hier im Forum. Scheinen sich ja doch ein paar Leute aus der Gegend hier herum zu treiben. Da müssen halt mal zwei, drei Samstage im Jahr mal dran glauben. Dann noch die Jungs und Mädels von der RSG usw. und schon hätten wir MTB'ler ein sehr starkes Argument. 

Die Hoffnung stirb ja bekanntlich zuletzt!!!


----------



## schwipschwap (2. September 2009)

Ach ja jetzt erkenne ich den Tail. Stimmt ja, jetzt erinnere ich mich, dass den mal jemand "Wurzeltrail" genannt hat, auf den Wurzeln hats mich da drin ja auch schon schön geschmissen   Bin im Steinbachtal nicht so häufig unterwegs .. 

Ich schließe mich dem Vorschlag mit der Pflege an, wollte ich gestern eigentlich auch schreiben, dass man eine Kompromisslösung mit dem Forstamt aushandeln könnte, als Gegenleistung eben Wald-/ Trailpflege zu betreiben. 

Das einzige, was dagegen spricht ist: Die Wanderer, Jogger, Reiter und was da sonst noch so rumeiert müssen keine Gegenleistung zur Waldnutzung bringen. Würde jetzt aber auch keinen umbringen. 

Ich finde diese Sperrungen zum "Umweltschutz" irgendwie lächerlich. Wenns sein muss knallen die eine 100m breite Schneise für die Autobahn durch den Wald, die ganzen ach so Naturverbundenen Affen fahren mit ihrem dicken 320er Benz bis rein in den Waldparkplatz und Schmeißen dann ihren Fressmüll schön in den Wald, damit dann Schulklassen drin rumrennen, den Müll aufsammeln, andere wieder welchen reinschmeißen und in die Pferdeäpfel und die Hundesch*** treten.

Warum dürfen wir dann nicht mal den einen oder anderen - und so viele Wege sind das ja nicht - ein wenig ausfahren? Und was zum Teufel ist da schon dabei? Dann ist der blöde Weg eben einen halben meter breiter und es sind einige Fahrspuren drin. Das tut doch dem Wald nicht weh, und den Tieren da drin auch nicht. 
Die biker sind umwelttechnisch ja wohl mal das geringste Problem .. 

Bringt es was, wenn ich auch der DIMB beitrete?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (2. September 2009)

Ausgerechnet den Wurzeltrail.
Des is wohl auch einer der ältesten Würzburger Trails.

Wenn Sie was gegen die "Neubauten" wie hinterm Waldfriedhof, wo die Jungs einen geilen Dirtrack reingebaut haben, würde ich ja verstehen.
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis sie den neuen Trail entlang der Autobahn "frei" lassen.



Gruß Steff


----------



## Sludig667 (2. September 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lange es dauert, bis sie den neuen Trail entlang der Autobahn "frei" lassen.
> Gruß Steff



psst..bloß nicht laut sagen, vielleicht hört der feind ja mit 

zum Thema Pfade anlegen fallen mir spontan die Holzfällertruppen ein, die dem Auftrag der bayrischen Regierung nachkommen und den Wald rentabel "pflegen"


----------



## domip2 (2. September 2009)

Guten Tag alle miteinander!
Ich bin Moderator und guter Kumpl vom Admin auf Würzburg-riders.de und als wir neulich das Gartenamt angerufen haben, weil wir ein offizielles gebiet fürs Dirten haben wollten meinten die schon das sie uns eh anrufen wollten weil im Steinbachtal was gebaut wurde was total illegal ist..
Nunja,wir haben uns dann mit dem Gartenamt getroffen und haben uns das ganze mal angeschaut. Zum einen wurde uns der Pumptrack im Steinbachtal gezeigt, aber auch diese Trails irgendwo im Wald wo wahrscheinlich noch nie ein Dirter war...

Sie meinten dann sie werden das Absperren und wenn ja wieder einer fährt gibts ne Anzeige....

Wir haben uns dann mit dem Gartenamt geeinigt dass das Gartenamt uns hilft ein Gebiet zu suchen, und Wü-riders.de dieses Gebiet erst nutzen darf wenn der Pumptrack zurück gebaut ist...

Was haltet ihr davon wenn sich die CCler und DHler und FRler(für welche wir evtl schon ein Gebiet haben) sich dort anschließen würden uns versuchen würden ein Gebiet zu bekommen wo man ohne Streit und Stress nur seinem Sport nachgehen kann?


Grüße Domi

achja, was zu dem trail von dem Foto gesagt wurde, ist dass dort neue jungbäume herausgehackt wurden, soweit ich weiss


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2009)

Naja, das sind doch schon mal ein paar Worte die man nutzen kann. Sind doch nicht alle hier nur Irre.

Jungbäume? Von wem? Den Waldarbeitern? Wenn man oben herum fährt wird einem schlecht. Reihenweise Schneisen planiert.....

Aber gut, sehen wir mal weiter.

Stefan


----------



## Maddin M. (2. September 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet den Wurzeltrail.
> Des is wohl auch einer der ältesten Würzburger Trails.
> 
> Wenn Sie was gegen die "Neubauten" wie hinterm Waldfriedhof, wo die Jungs einen geilen Dirtrack reingebaut haben, würde ich ja verstehen.
> ...



Der Trail hinterm Walsfriedhof ist auch zu, ebenso der Verbindungstrail zwischen Autobahn und Wurzelweg. Und am Wurzelweg is die Absperrung schon zur Hälfte weg... hat wohl jemand weggerissen. Bin grad mal an den gesperrten Stellen vorbeigefahren.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass wir dann so schnell wie möglich legale Strecken bekommen. Schade isses trotzdem, besonders der Pumptrack (am Sonntag zum ersten und wohl auch zum letzten Mal gefahren  ) war Hammer!


----------



## hamsteralex (2. September 2009)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> ...und am Wurzelweg is die Absperrung schon zur Hälfte weg... hat wohl jemand weggerissen...



Na toll! Wahrscheinlich habe wir solchen Typen auch die Sperrung(en) zu verdanken. 

Irgendeiner meint halt doch immer, ein Verbot o.ä. gilt für alle anderen nur nicht für ihn.


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2009)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Na toll! Wahrscheinlich habe wir solchen Typen auch die Sperrung(en) zu verdanken.
> ....



Jupp, so wird es wohl sein.

Stefan


----------



## BattleZoo (2. September 2009)

hallo allerseits!
ich bin der Admin von wuerzburg-riders.de und der 1. Vorsitzende des Würzburg Riders e.V.
Alle Informationen zu den laufenden Verhandlungen mit dem Gartenamt und der Stadt bekommt ihr bei uns auf der Homepage. Habe eben mal einen Bericht über das Treffen mit dem Gartenamt verfasst, und hier könnt ihr es mal lesen:
http://wuerzburg-riders.de/news/offizielle_grundstucke_statt_waldschaden_2/2009-09-02-48
alle Updates zu diesem Thema werden ebenso bei uns in News veröffentlicht... also lest mal fleißig mit 

wenn sich jemand mit uns zusammenschließen möchte, um gemeinsam an diesem Problem weiterzuarbeiten, meldet euch einfach bei mir.

Gruß!
Anton


----------



## schwipschwap (2. September 2009)

Euer Vorhaben ist ja schön und gut, aber hat für uns - dem nicht-Verein - überhaupt keinen Nutzen. Es ist zwar sehr lobenswert von euch, dass ihr euch für eure Dirt / Freeride / DH / BMXer um legalen Streckenbau bemüht, aber das bringt uns überhaupt nichts, weil die meißten von uns nämlich gar nicht auf gebauten Strecken unterwegs ist. 
Ich will Touren fahren und mich auf Rennen vorbereiten, Ausdauer und Geschwindigkeit trainieren, Höhenmeter sammeln.
Da hat es leider keinen Zweck mich mit euch unter die Brücke zu setzen und da auf einem Dirtparcour herumzuspringen, auch wenn es mir das Gartenamt erlaubt. 

Ich verstehe die Argumentation des Gartenamtes für jeden künstlichen Kicker oder Anlieger oder was auch immer es da so gibt. Aber freigelegte Wurzeln gibt es auf jedem besch*** Wanderweg auch, und wenn da Wurzelstellen freigelegt sind dann krepiert da nicht gleich der halbe Wald da dran, zumal es sich da ja um einen kleinen Prozentsatz der Wurzelsubstanz handelt. Und die Jungbäume können auch zwei Meter weiter im Wald wachsen, es geht da immerhin nur um einen Trail und nicht um einen 50 Hektar Flächenverlust. 

Wir benötigen dringend einen Juristen, der sich mit sowas auskennt und der prüfen kann ob das Befahren alleine ohne aktive (bauliche) Veränderungen überhaupt belangt werden kann.

Außerdem sollen die alle mal die Fresse halten, immerhin betreiben wir da eine Sportart und randalieren nicht. Das wird ja dargestellt als wären wir alles Verbrecher, nur weil wir mit dem Bike durch den Wald fahren.


So.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BattleZoo (2. September 2009)

ja, da hast du natürlich auch recht. der großteil unserer Community besteht eben aus dirtern und dhlern usw. deshalb stehen die zwei Sachen bei uns an erster stelle. Wenn wir mehr XCler hätten würden wir uns natürlich auch für die anderen trails einsetzen, aber irgendwie sind die meisten XC zu cool, genauso wie die "pro"s, um sich uns anzuschließen, obwohl für die sogar auch ein eigenes Unterforum vorhanden ist. wir haben ja nichts gegen XCler, aber die haben scheinbar was gegen uns, warum soll ich mich dann etwas für Leute machen, die uns eh ******* finden? ist denke ich verständlich...
Aber wie gesagt, wir würde uns ja auch für die anderen Trails auch einsetzen, aber dafür müsst ihr schon auch mitziehen...
und überhaupt, was ist das denn für eine Trennung? ihr, wir... so ein Schwachsinn... MTB ist MTB
macht halt mit uns mit, dann werden wir zusammen schon alles erreichen, was wir wollen!


----------



## schwipschwap (2. September 2009)

Ja schon, die Trennung sollte eigentlich gar nicht so "hart" ausfallen, ich bin prinzipiell der gleichen Meinung - MTB ist MTB - aber dann doch eben wieder nicht ganz. 

Ich weiß nicht, das ist eine schwierige Diskussion. Ich glaube nicht, dass XCler zu cool sind, um sich euch anzuschließen, aber ich glaube da passen die Fahrstile einfahc nicht zusammen, ich meine die XCler können mir ihren Bikes nicht übermäßig springen und die Dirtler können nicht auf Strecke fahren und die DHler kommen den Berg nicht mehr rauf.
Ich bin sehr gerne bereit mich euch anzuschließen und irgendwie daran mitzuarbeiten, dass die Strecken nicht gesperrt werden. 
Vllt. sollten wir mal sehen, dass wir ein richtig großes Treffen organisieren, wo "alle" mal zusammenkommen und vllt. sogar einer der Gartenämtler bzw. Verantwortlichen? 

Um dann mal zu schauen ob wir irgendwie an einem gemeinsamen Strick ziehen können? Weiß denn eigentlich schon jemand was, ob die RSG schon irgendwie aktiv geworden ist ?


----------



## SteveLorenzios (2. September 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Außerdem sollen die alle mal die Fresse halten, immerhin betreiben wir da eine Sportart und randalieren nicht. Das wird ja dargestellt als wären wir alles Verbrecher, nur weil wir mit dem Bike durch den Wald fahren.
> 
> 
> So.





mit solchen äuserungen kommste net weit.. des schafft nur wieder mehr vorurteile..

fakt ist eigentlich: wem der wald (waldstück) gehört der kann auch angeben wer sich drin bewegt.. andere fahren ja mit dem radl ja auch nicht durch euren vorgarten ohne erlaubnis..

einfach das gespräch suche.. eine lobby stellen und ordentlich verhandeln.. net das die noch um ihre wälder einen zaun ziehen und keinermehr rein kommt

sinnvoll wäre es auch das thema von dem thread auszugliedern und einen eigenen thread zu erstellen da es hier ja ehr um biketreffes geht


----------



## flocu (2. September 2009)

Das ist ja übelst!
Welche Trails betrifft das noch? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. September 2009)

Ich werde morgen Nachmittag noch mal in die Spur gehen und die Lage checken. In den letzten Tagen scheint noch einiges dazu gekommen zu sein. 

Stefan


----------



## BattleZoo (2. September 2009)

was das ausgliedern des themas betrifft, ich wäre ehrlich gesagt dafür, diese Diskussion auf wuerzburg-riders.de zu verlagern, weil es eben nur würzburg betrifft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (2. September 2009)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:


> mit solchen äuserungen kommste net weit.. des schafft nur wieder mehr vorurteile..



Ja natürlich. Ich hatte auch nie vor jemandem vom Amt das hier an den Kopf zu werfen. Wollte mir nur kurz verbal Luft machen. 


Das mit den Vorgärten ist ja richtig, aber da handelt es sich um Privatgrund. Da das Gartenamt sich hier einschaltet gehe ich im Moment davon aus, dass es sich wohl um Stadt / Gemeindegebiet handelt, und höchstens einen privaten Pächter hat. Da es sich hier aber dann auch um ein öffentlich zugängliches Gebiet handelt mit Wanderwegen etc. ist die Nutzung auch nicht so einfach einzuschränken wie in deinem Vorgarten. Da kann ich das Betreten nämlich einfach gänzlich untersagen, was im Steinbachtal nicht geht. 

Wie gesagt - wir bräuchten hier zur Abklärung mal irgendjemanden, der nicht nur mit Halbwissen um sich werfen kann, sondern genau weiß was man darf und was nicht, und was wie und unter welchen Umständen verboten werden kann. Hat nicht irgendjemand in der Freundschaft oder Verwandschaft oder ist selbst einen Juristen, der uns hier Auskünfte geben kann? Oder könnte man gemeinschaftlich so jemanden beauftragen?


----------



## domip2 (2. September 2009)

schöne engstirnige Ansichten Schwipschwap.

vielleicht solltest du mal den Nutzen für dich sehen, wenn die Sache mit dem Gartenamt geklärt ist....

Denke wenn das geklärt ist werden die Verbotsschilder auch wieder entfernt..


Grüße


----------



## mainrider (2. September 2009)

Mich würde mal was ganz anderes interessieren: Wieso geht eigentlich jetzt plötzlich die Post ab? Ich meine die Trails und den Pumptrack gibts nicht erst seit gestern! Sommerloch?

//EDIT: @domip2: Euer Engagement in Ehren, aber hier geht es für das Gartenamt erstmal darum die unkontrollierbare Horde von Bikern in ein bestimmes Areal zu pferchen. Nur haben die verkalkten Herren keinen blassen Schimmer vom MTB Sport und seinen Auswüchsen. Die glauben halt, dass mit dem Grundstück unter der Brücke alles geregelt ist, ist es aber NICHT. Und daher werden die die Trails auch nicht einfach wieder entsperren bzw. für uns freigeben, weil die einfach nicht kapieren was läuft! Hier geht es nämlich in erster Linie um wirtschaftliche Interessen und Pächter die mal beim Gartenamt auf den Tisch gehauen ham!


----------



## domip2 (2. September 2009)

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt wieso das plötzlich so abgeht..Die Herren des Gartenamtes haben gesagt das es den unteren Teil des Pumptracks schon lange gibt...ich wusste bis dato noch garnichts davon...
Ich denke nicht das es um die Interessen der Pächter da dieses Gebiet der Stadt Würzburg gehört,und sie denken nicht das mit dem Grundstück alles geregelt ist, da wir ganz klar gesagt haben dass diese Spuren von Tourenfahrern sind, und nicht von Dirt/Freeridern...


----------



## mainrider (2. September 2009)

Wenn es der Stadt nicht um wirtschaftliche Interessen geht (von mir aus auch ohne Pächter), worum dann? Es gibt soooo viele Trails und das auch schon soooo lange. Irgendwas ist da im Gange...


----------



## schwipschwap (3. September 2009)

domip2 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es um die Interessen der Pächter da dieses Gebiet der Stadt Würzburg gehört,und sie denken nicht das mit dem Grundstück alles geregelt ist, da wir ganz klar gesagt haben dass diese Spuren von Tourenfahrern sind, und nicht von Dirt/Freeridern...



Junge du nennst meine Ansichten "engstirnig" und das Erste was du machst ist deine Weste rein zu waschen und die Schuld auf andere Schieben. Was soll das denn?

Meine Engstirnige Ansicht sagt mir aber ähnliches wie mainrider gesagt hat. Wenn die erstmal die Tracks gesperrt haben und euch eure kleine Spielwiese geschaffen haben ist fürs Amt der Käse gegessen. Wenn die Jungs vom Amt glauben, dass da oben ein Problem mit Bikern ist, und eine Partei hat gesagt " Das kommt nicht von uns, aber wir bräuchten für uns ein Grundstück" sagen die: Na klar, hier habt ihr euer Grundstück, und jetzt da wir ja Zeit haben kümmern wir uns um die Zufriedenheit der "anderen Hälfte" der lieben Zweiradfreunde. 
Das wird so kommen: Der Trail wird gesperrt und aufgeforstet, das besagte Grundstück wird zur Bebauung freigegeben und damit hat sichs dann erledigt.


----------



## domip2 (3. September 2009)

Erstens bin ich nicht dein Junge, und zweitens hat das mal garnichts mit Weste reinwaschen zu tun. Hätten wir so tun sollen als ob es nur Dirter gibt und euch bei der Gebiets/Streckenvergabe(okay ist jetzt vielleicht etwas einfach gesagt aber nunja)leer ausgehen lassen sollen?
So erkennt wenigstens das Amt das es in Würzburg auch noch andere Fahrer gibt außer Dirter, welche auch ihr Gebiet/Trail brauchen wo sie sich austoben können.




schwipschwap schrieb:


> Wenn die erstmal die Tracks gesperrt haben und euch eure kleine Spielwiese geschaffen haben ist fürs Amt der Käse gegessen.



Wenn jeder nur an sich denken würde wäre das vielleicht der Fall. Aber wir haben bei dem Treffen gesagt das es auch Tourenfahrer gibt die auch irgendwo fahren wollen..wie oben schon erwähnt.

Edith sagt mir gerade das du scheinbar mit dem falschen fuss aufgestanden bist und nicht verstehst das wir es eigentlich nur gut meinen.


----------



## BattleZoo (3. September 2009)

@schwipschwap: irgendwie kannst du es echt nicht lassen das ganze aufzuteilen... wir, ihr... kindergarten. wir haben auf niemanden die schuld geschoben, sondern klare verhältnisse geschaffen haben, weil sie uns nämlich alles in die schuhe schieben wollten...
leider konnten sie uns nichts in die schuhe schieben, der der verein hat mit dem streckenbau leider nichts zu tun. und wir haben den auch gesagt, dass es mehrere disziplinen gibt, und das grundstück unter der brücke nur einen teil des Problems lösen würde...

es wäre viel hilfreichen nicht einfach hier blöd rumzulabbern, sondern was zu tun... also wenn ihr interesse habt, zieht mit uns mit und lasst uns was auf die beine stellen, wenn nicht, dann regt euch auch nicht auf. so einfach ist das!


----------



## mainrider (3. September 2009)

Mal ganz ruhig hier Leute! Es geht uns ALLEN doch nur ums EINE! Nämlich ums BIKEN!
Mittlerweile hätt ich doch mal Lust auf sone Diskussionsrunde zwischen Bikern und Gartenamt.


----------



## Sludig667 (3. September 2009)

Naja, biken ist halt doch nicht gleich biken . Der Dirter wird halt keine 40 km durch den Wald fahren und der CC'ler sein Bike nur in einem maximal fußballfeldgroßen Bereich bewegen.

Ich denke, das Gartenbauamt hat die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und neben der eigentlich künstlichen Strecke auch den Wurzelweg noch mit dicht gemacht.

Wenn die Würzburg-Riders die Strecke zurückgebaut haben(oder halt die, die sie angelegt haben) und mal alle nen halbes Jahr nicht den Wurzelweg gefahren sind, ist mMn die Sache gegessen und vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BattleZoo (3. September 2009)

wir, würzburg riders, haben diese strecke nicht gebaut. und wir werden sie auch nicht abbauen, weil wir sie eben nicht gebaut haben...
nur wenn uns ein entsprechendes Grundstück zur Verfügung gestellt wird, würden wir das abbauen übernehmen, aber wann das geschieht, ist eine gute frage. Und einfach da zu sitzen und abzuwarten, bis sich alles wieder von alleine geregelt hat, ist ja wohl nicht die lösung des Problems...

und es ist doch mal echt egal, wer was fährt, wie oft wollt ihr das noch erwähnen? gerade im Moment können alle nicht fahren, egal was, und darum geht es doch oder nicht? dieses Wir, ihr geht mir echt schon langsam auf die Nerven...


----------



## Sludig667 (3. September 2009)

noobishrabbit schrieb:


> wir, würzburg riders, haben diese strecke nicht gebaut. und wir werden sie auch nicht abbauen, weil wir sie eben nicht gebaut haben...



- also passiert gar nix, da es keiner war 

- hat keiner behauptet, das ihr die gebaut habt

- lt. post #2630 gibts aber erst nen platz, wenn die Strecke zurückgebaut wurde


----------



## BattleZoo (3. September 2009)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> - also passiert gar nix, da es keiner war
> 
> - hat keiner behauptet, das ihr die gebaut habt
> 
> - lt. post #2630 gibts aber erst nen platz, wenn die Strecke zurückgebaut wurde



es passiert nur was, wenn wir ein Ersatzgrundstück im Wald erhalten.

Brückenspot ist ein eigenständiges Projekt, und hat mit Steinbachtal nichts zu tun. also wenn wir das Grundstück unter der Brücke erhalten, werden wir in Steinbachtal trotzdem nichts abbauen, sondern nur dann, wenn wir noch zusätzlich ein zweites angemessenes Grundstück im Wald erhalten...


----------



## schwipschwap (3. September 2009)

noobishrabbit schrieb:


> es passiert nur was, wenn wir ein Ersatzgrundstück im Wald erhalten.
> 
> Brückenspot ist ein eigenständiges Projekt, und hat mit Steinbachtal nichts zu tun.



Das hat bis jetzt aber noch niemand gesagt. Bis jetzt war immer nur von einem Grundstück für die Würzburg Riders die Rede, die eine Dirtstrecke bauen wollen. Und das Grundstück als egenleistung zum Abbau des Steinbachtals schien bis jetzt immer der Brückenspot zu sein. So liest sich das zumindest auf eurer Seite. 

Wenn eine Ersatzstrecke im Steinbachtal geschaffen wird, die auch ein Ersatz zum Wurzeltrail oder was auch immer da jetzt genau gesperrt ist, dann ist ja alles cool. 

Was soll eigentlich diese ganze wir / ihr aufregerei? Du redest doch auch die ganze Zeit von "wir, der Verein" - ist in fast jedem Post drin. Dann denk dir bei meinem wir eben ein "wir, alle außerhalb des Vereins" und mit "ihr, alle innerhalb des Vereins". Irgendwas muss man ja sagen. 

Da ihr (ja schon wieder "ihr" ) einen Verein habt, scheint ihr auch im Moment die Wort-/Verhandlungsführer zu sein, zumindest habt ihr euch schon mit den Zuständigen Städlern zusammengebracht. Dann sagt doch mal an, was ihr (tut mir leid, es geht nicht anders) bis jetzt denn schon geplant hat, und wie hier irgendjemand was mithelfen kann? 

Grüße


----------



## BattleZoo (3. September 2009)

mit wir/ ihr meine ich eigentlich die Trennung zwischen dirtern und den tourenfahrern, weil es sich für mich immer so anhört. Sorry, wenn ich das davor falsch verstanden habe...
dann habe ich das wohl auch etwas unverständlich formuliert gehabt, ich habe das jetzt im letzten eintrag aber als anmerkung drunter geschrieben...

wir werden uns noch mal mit der "Stadt" treffen zum Trinkwasseramt, oder wie das heißt gehen, weil die Hälfte des Grundstücks unter der Brücke den gehört. dann werden wir klären ob wir das bekommen könnten, das steht das Gartenamt sogar auf unserer Seite.

Dann müssen wir zusammen mit der "Stadt" nach alternativen Grundstücken im Wald schauen, auf den sich, vielleicht unter Einhaltung irgendwelcher Regel, dass zum Beispiel keine Bäume beschädigt werden, was offizielles bauen lassen würde. Zusätzlich müssen wir natürlich noch die Tourenproblematik ansprechen, da brauchen wir aber jemanden, der Touren fährt, denn Bei wuerzburg-riders.de gibt es leider nicht viel davon...

Es mit Sicherheit demnächst auch ein Größeres Treffen geben diesbezüglich, der Termin wird dann bei uns auf der Page bekanntgegeben, da sollen dann alle kommen, die mitreden möchten, und vor allem auch mithelfen wollen...

Und dann kann man ja zusammen sehen, was sich so einrichten lässt...


----------



## SteveLorenzios (3. September 2009)

noobishrabbit schrieb:


> wir werden uns noch mal mit der "Stadt" treffen zum Trinkwasseramt, oder wie das heißt gehen, weil die Hälfte des Grundstücks unter der Brücke den gehört.




das gibts nich 

dann musste zu uns zur wvv kommen.. speziell: zur twv = trinkwasserversorgung würzburg gmbh

http://www.wvv.de/wvv/unternehmen/gesellschaften/energie/twv/profil/index.html


----------



## BattleZoo (4. September 2009)

wollen wir dann mal gleich einen Termin ausmachen?


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. September 2009)

noobishrabbit schrieb:


> ......Zusätzlich müssen wir natürlich noch die Tourenproblematik ansprechen, da brauchen wir aber jemanden, der Touren fährt, denn Bei wuerzburg-riders.de gibt es leider nicht viel davon...
> ...



Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## mainrider (4. September 2009)

Also ich wär bei nem Treffen auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. September 2009)

@ alle Würzburger, ich bräuchte etwas Hilfe bezüglich der Streckensperrungen.

Lest mal bitte.


----------



## Maddin M. (15. September 2009)

Heute is nen Bericht in der Main Post... hab ihn mal hochgeladen unter http://i32.tinypic.com/33z41oy.jpg


----------



## BattleZoo (15. September 2009)

jo, ist der Wahnsinn, jetzt ist würzburg riders auf ein mal auch noch für alles verantwortlich... naja, online ist der Artikel ja auch... die Kommentare zum Artikel sagen schon alles... es wird unsererseits eine Gegendarstellung geben, die die lieben Leute von mainpost auch noch veröffentlichen werden müssen, da werden dann mal ein paar Sachen erläutert... das mainpost den status der bild erreicht hat, ist schon bitter...


----------



## schwipschwap (16. September 2009)

noobishrabbit schrieb:


> das mainpost den status der bild erreicht hat, ist schon bitter...



Fehlt wirklich nur noch das Titelmädchen ...


----------



## debakelo (18. September 2009)

Na, bei Euch in Würzburg ist ja was los. Dieser Mainpostartikel ist wohl von einem MTB-Hasser verfasst. Dieser arme Mensch namens R. Wust ist wahrscheinlich an einer nassen Wand aufgewachsen, in liebloser, strenger Kindheit, alle beneidend, die sich etwas wendiger, sportlicher und freier bewegen wollen und können. Ihm dagegen dürfte es schon am Willen fehlen; ein etwas kraftloser Mensch vermute ich. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum man so eine Untergrunddiktion bemüht. Evtl. will da ja auch jemand seine Karriere als Skandaljournalist vorbereiten und sich überregional empfehlen. Ich könnte den Artikel ja dem Berliner Kurier oder der BZ zuspielen....solche Leute brauchen wir hier....hi hi


Nun, mein eigentlicher Grund hier hereinzuschauen ist eigentich ein anderer. Werde am 12.10.09 mit dem MTB im Gepäck anreisen und dann ggf. jeden Monat. Was läuft da so bei euch. Gibt es feste Treffpunkte / Zeiten?

Ich fahre das klassische Hardtail-MTB, bin also auf CC-Touren heiß....





Gruß
db


----------



## DahlemerHamba (18. September 2009)

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen in Würzburg!

Komm schon einen Tag früher, dann kannst Du den "legendären" Bikeday vom Alten Gut mitmachen. Infos hier: 

http://zum-alten-gut.de/zag/wb/pages/startseite.php

Ansonsten treffen wir uns ab Ende Oktober wieder Samstags um 13.00 Uhr am Bikestore (Wölfelstraße - Sanderau). Da wirst Du denk´ ich auf Deine Kosten kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (19. September 2009)

Hi Leute, ich ziehe kommenden Monat ins Würzburger Land. Genauer, Güntersleben.... Ist denn jemand von euch im Gramschatzer Wald anzutreffen?

Grüsse sloop


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. September 2009)

*Ich bin kriminell - ich fahre Maountainbike!*​
Ja, der Bericht in der MAinpost... der Herr Wust ist bekennendes Mitgleid des B.U.N.D. und für den ist ja jeder ein Dorn im Auge. 
Aber kommt Zeit kommt Rad, wir die DIMB, sind dran.... 

Stefan


----------



## cosy (20. September 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> *Ich bin kriminell - ich fahre Mountainbike!*​



jetzt muss ich mich auch outen:

Ich bin auch kriminell, denn ich fahr auch Mountainbike! 
Gestern bin ich übrigens nen (noch) ungesperrten Trail gefahren - den muss ich doch gleich dem Gartenamt melden- da gibt´s nämlich auch Wurzeln und die Bäume gehen daher auch sofort kaputt wenn ich drüber fahr...

@ stefan:
viel Glück am Dienstag!


----------



## Hebus (20. September 2009)

sloop89 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich ziehe kommenden Monat ins Würzburger Land. Genauer, Güntersleben.... Ist denn jemand von euch im Gramschatzer Wald anzutreffen?
> 
> Grüsse sloop



Noch ein Ersti  (denke ich mal)

Der Gramschatzer Wald ist zwar sehr schoen, aber fuer Mountainbiker relativ langweilig, da es hauptsaechlich Forstautobahnen und nur wenige Trails gibt. Ich fahr da aber trotzdem ganz gerne. 
Von Guentersleben aus kannst du sehr gut den M-Weg befahren. GPS Daten gibts dazu z.B. unter GPSies.com. Oder du kommst einfach ab ende Oktober immer Sa 13:00 zum Biketreff, dann kriegst du schon einiges gezeigt.

Gruss


----------



## Hebus (20. September 2009)

Zu dem Thema Sperrungen:

Ausser dem RSG-nahen Biketreff gibt es noch eine weitere sehr starke Mountaibike Gruppe in WUE, die nur Touren faehrt: Den Deutschen Alpenverein

http://www.dav-wuerzburg.de/gruppen/mountainbiking/aktuelles.php

Die sind ziemlich gut organisiert und wohl auch grade dabei sich um die Sperrungen zu kuemmern. Genauers weiss ich leider (noch) nicht. Da dieser Verein einen gewissen Ruf geniesst, koennte ich mir gut vorstellen, das die durchaus was bewegen koennen. Das wesentlich hoehere Durchschnittsalter in der Gruppe ist wohl in diesem Fall auch als positiv zu sehen.

Gruss


----------



## sloop89 (26. September 2009)

@hebus

Danke für die Info !!!!! Da werd ich wohl mal vorbei kommen. 
Ich fahre schon etwas länger, habe aber bisher keinen Anschluss gefunden 
Was den Gramschatzer Wald betrifft, da stimm ich dir zu..... 

Gruss sloop


----------



## barozini (26. September 2009)

hiho,
die sache mit der sperrung stinkt ja schon wieder gewaltig nach penetranten alten menschen mit hund an der leine und ohne sinn für jeglichen spaß...
bin übrigens jetzt auch kriminell, hab gestern erfahren, das sogar der höhenweg nicht mehr (...) befahren werden darf. is der jenige eigentlich vertreten hier, den ich da gestern um ca. 18 uhr getroffen habe? ein herzliches dankeschön, so schnell hab ich mich da noch nie runtergetraut


----------



## Maddin M. (26. September 2009)

Wooooos?? Höhenweg jetzt auch? Auch mit beschildertem Verbot? So langsam reichts mal...


----------



## barozini (26. September 2009)

naja, wurde mir zumindest gestern so gesagt. aber erst ab steinbruch aus der richtung flughafen kommend. da soll wohl ein schild stehen, laut dem man nicht mit fahrzeugen rumfahren soll
aber der steinbruch steht eh schon seit längerem unter naturschutz usw. vll. hat das was damit zu tun.


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. September 2009)

Das Schild da steht aber schon länger. 

Und alte Herren mit Hunden waren leider auch nicht an der Sperrung im Steinbachtal Schuld, da wäre sicher einfacher geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. September 2009)

barozini schrieb:


> naja, wurde mir zumindest gestern so gesagt. aber erst ab steinbruch aus der richtung flughafen kommend. da soll wohl ein schild stehen, laut dem man nicht mit fahrzeugen rumfahren soll
> aber der steinbruch steht eh schon seit längerem unter naturschutz usw. vll. hat das was damit zu tun.




soll das der höhenweg in sommerhausen sein?!

wo soll da ein schild stehen? hab da bisher nix gesehen

fahre da oben den höhenweg eigentlich fast jedesmal wenn ich eine tour mache als einstiegstrails 

der steinbruch steht nicht unter naturschutz aber das waldgebiet ausen rum bzw der alte kleinochsenfurter steinbruch

was ich aber auch schon paar mal mitbekommen habe: da fahren paar mit motorcrossmaschinen rum.. auch über den höhenweg.. zwarsehr selten aber trotzdem


----------



## barozini (27. September 2009)

den kleinochsenfurter steinbruch hab ich auch gemeint, mit naturschutz. und eben vor jenem steht ein schild, das man mit fahrzeugen oder so nich drauf darf. allerdings habe ich das nicht selbst herausgefunden, sondern nur übers hörensagen mitbekommen.
motocrosser da oben? wär aber merkwürdig, da müsste man ja spuren sehen, die mir aber bisher nich aufgefallen sind.
naja, ob verbot oder nicht, der trail endet fast vor meiner haustür, also fahr ich den auch weiter runter


----------



## Hebus (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
faehrt morgen jemand um 18:00 vom Bikestore aus los? ich bin da, wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. November 2009)

so wollt mich nun auch mal in die runde der würzburger begeben 

was ich seeehr empfehlen kann ist der "eulenweg" in erlabrunn  waren wir heute.. mit hin und rückfahrt schöne 52km


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. November 2009)

Klick!


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. November 2009)

ist ne verdammt gute idee  bin aber schon zwei wochen nichtmehr aufm bike gewesen. ständig steht ne klausur an...

vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Dezember 2009)

So, Klick zur DIMB IG Unterfranken.


----------



## votecstoepsl (20. Dezember 2009)

Nun sind wir auch hier unter der Rubrik Interessengemeinschaften zu finden.

 Klick, für jeden der Interesse hat, jeder ist willkommen!

Stefan


----------



## flocu (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steff-vw (28. Dezember 2009)

flocu schrieb:


> Frohes Fest!



Schön, dass Du wieder im Lande bist.
Ich finde den Jahresrückblick auf der RSG Seite echt 
Respekt

Geht hier eigentlich überhaupt noch was, oder haben sich jetzt alle Richtung wkw verzogen?

Gruß Steff


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Dezember 2009)

Geht noch.... 

Biken bei mir in letzter Zeit aber nur noch sehr spontan möglich. 

Stefan


----------



## steff-vw (29. Dezember 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Geht noch....
> 
> Biken bei mir in letzter Zeit aber nur noch sehr spontan möglich.
> 
> Stefan



stimmt, den Rest der Zeit hockst ja vor dem PC.


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Dezember 2009)

steff-vw schrieb:


> stimmt, den Rest der Zeit hockst ja vor dem PC.



 Nein, leider des nichtexestierenden Gottes mehr die 12 Stundenschichten die irgendwie nicht enden wollen.
Biken bei mir recht oft nur noch Sonntag Vormittag drin.


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Januar 2010)

Ganz spontan, 06.06. ab 19:00 Uhr kleine Runde Nightride?

Stefan


----------



## Giraffenkind (5. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle, dass Stefan den *06.01.* - also *morgen*, meint 

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Januar 2010)

JA, die Quelle ist richtig....

Ja, heute 06.01.!


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Januar 2010)

Eisbär?

Kurz, deutlich, neugieirg. Wer fährt eventl. auch mit?


----------



## Artur (8. Januar 2010)

wollt auch mal wieder Hallo sagen!

ich wünsch euch allen ein gutes neues!

und eine wundervolle Saison 2010!!!!

cu somewhere in the dust!!!


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2010)

So, vom Eisbär zurück. Schee wars! 

Vielleicht erkennt sich da ja wer wieder?


----------



## Hebus (13. Januar 2010)

cooole Sache  Ich hatte leider keine Zeit. Ich war da drei Tage lang im Vogelsberg Baeume mit der Kettensaege umschuppsen.


Dafuer werde ich am Fr eine Tour zum Erlabrunner Kaeppele machen und suche noch Leute, die mit kommen wollen. Kann sein, dass die Route noch spontan auf M-Weg oder so umgelegt wird, aber das sehen wir dann.

Losgehen soll es auf der alten Mainbruecke um 12:30.

Wenn jemand interesse hat, dann bitte melden. Bei dem Wetter muss man doch einfach raus.


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. Januar 2010)

sry freitag klappt bei mir leider nicht


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Januar 2010)

Arbeiten.... 

_
Info: Samstag, 19:00 Uhr, Treffen der DIMB IG Unterfranken. Wieder in der Hofbräu. Wer mag ist gern willkommen.   

Stefan _


----------



## SteveLorenzios (26. Januar 2010)

barozini schrieb:


> naja, ob verbot oder nicht, der trail endet fast vor meiner haustür, also fahr ich den auch weiter runter




sommerhäuser oder ochsenfurter?


----------



## SteffenScott (3. Februar 2010)

ich werf auch mal wieder nen hallo in die runde nachdem ich gut 4jahre auf der faulen haut gelegen hab 

im frühjahr/sommer würd ich auch mal wieder nen paar ründchen mit fahren
mich hats irgendwie wieder gepackt =)
rad ist allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig und im mai den dreh steht für mich noch ne op am fuß an 1x 12titanplatten raus


----------



## Artur (4. Februar 2010)

aua? was machst du den für sachen?
aber schön dass du wieder anfängst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Februar 2010)

12 Titanplatten?

Titan, ok, aber wie schwer ist Dein Fuß jetzt? Hast Du da Räder dran?


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Februar 2010)

hatte nov 08 nen etwas gröberen autounfall
ob schuld oder nicht weiß keiner so recht und ich weiß nix mehr von

hatte 14platten und ca. 40-50schrauben im gesicht bis letztes jahr juni und jetzt noch 12platten und nen haufen schrauben im fuß,muss im märz zur kontrolle und bekomm dann hoffentlich nen termin das ende april/mai der ramsch raus kommt

aber schicke bunte schrauben haben die da


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Februar 2010)

Irre!! 

Aber die Schrauben, brauchst doch dann nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Chrissi80 (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider aus dem äußersten Zipfel vom Landkreis Würzburg.
Im Moment auch etwas untrainiert durch den blöden Winter und Fernstudium.

Würde aber gerne mal bei einer Tour mitfahren, wenn ich darf 


Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. Februar 2010)

na klar wieso nicht.. würd mich aktuell auch als ziemlich untrainiert beschreiben XD also jetzt nicht untrainiert.. aber halt eher so in winter-trainingsstand  aus welchem zipfel kommst du denn? evtl lässt sich ja mal was einrichten


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Februar 2010)

Jaja... das Winterproblem. Untrainiert und in vier Wochen ist das nächste Rennen! 

Aber wenn sich das Wetter mal wieder etwas bewegt, egal in welche Richtung, dann trifft sich sicher wieder ganz offiziell was. Immer mal reinschauen.

Stefan


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Februar 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Irre!!
> 
> Aber die Schrauben, brauchst doch dann nicht mehr, oder?



die bleiben bei mir 

sind aber leider eh viel zu klein,um se fürs rad zu verwenden,zumindest die die im gesicht waren

hatte beim unfall inerhalb von anderthalb wochen 5op´s das hat gut geschlaucht,nochmal brauch ich das ganze nich


----------



## Chrissi80 (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich komme aus Richtung Aub - Röttingen also an der BaWü-Grenze is aber noch Bayern )

Werd mich auf dem Laufenden halten vielleicht klappts ja mal mit ner Tour!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Hebus (5. Februar 2010)

votecstoepsl: Was fuer ein Rennen ist denn in vier Wochen? Ich haette mal wieder richtig Lust. Hatte neulich schon richtig das Kribbel, als ich nur Biathlon geschaut habe  So ein Rennen ist doch die beste Kontrolle, um mal zu sehen, wie fit man wirklich ist.

Kommt wer morgen zum Biketreff? Weiss jemand wie es im Wald so aussieht? Die Strassen sind ja frei, aber ich hasse Strasse fahren... Ich werde wohl zum Treffen kommen, weil ich mich sonst wahrscheinlich nicht werde motivieren koennen. (Die Galskugel hat mir gesagt, dass ich morgen frueh einen Kater haben werde...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Februar 2010)

26. Bergwerkrennen in Sondershausen, am 06.03. 

...ca. 1000 m unter Thüringen. 

Klick oben rechts auf Mountainbike


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Februar 2010)

Chrissi80 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme aus Richtung Aub - Röttingen also an der BaWü-Grenze is aber noch Bayern )
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mich nicht irre auch nahe Riedenheim oder? (kenn ich durch ne gute Freundin)

klar denk schon dass sich da mal was findet.. bin halt selbst nur 7km von würzburgs berliner ring weg, deshalb müssen wir wohl bis zu nem größeren treffen warten ^^

aber kannst ja beim nächsten dimb stammtisch (wieder) kommen... ich werd auf jeden fall hinbiken (wenn das wetter mitspielt)

greetz


----------



## Hebus (5. Februar 2010)

Klingt interessant, aber ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Artur (10. Februar 2010)

Nur mal als Zwischeninfo:

Der Radweg in Richtung Karlstadt ist immer noch vereisst.
Also zur Zeit muss man leider noch auf die Straße ausweichen, wenn man etwas Grundlage fahren will.

lg aus Veits!


----------



## MilkyWayne (10. Februar 2010)

Vorsicht ist auch noch auf dem weg vom radweg nach ochsenfurt (auf zellerauer mainseite) hoch nach rottenbauer geboten, teilweise so dicke klare eisschichten,dass man sie nicht sieht (ok war auch dunkel, aber die beleuchtung war eigentlich mehr als ausreichend)


----------



## Hebus (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin heute von Randersacker aus ueber den Kartoffelturm zum Panoramaweg. Lies sich fast alles gut fahren. Ueberall wo der Schnee von Autos/Wanderern zusammengetreten war hatte ich genug Grip. Nur einen Huegel vor dem Tierpark Sommerhausen (wo die Windraeder drauf stehen) da ging echt garnix und musste schieben. Im grossen und ganzen wars, bei dem Sonnenschein heute, mal wieder eine richtig schoene Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveLorenzios (16. Februar 2010)

du bist wohl vor 15 uhr gefahren? hab auf dem höhenweg in sommerhausen mind. eine spur neu entdeckt
bin gestern gefahren da war ich im neuen schnee erster.. heute aber dann gesehen das seit gestern mind. einer da gefahren ist

war mit der freundin heute da oben auch bisserl unterwegs.. nix grosses ca 1,5h mit 12 km


----------



## Hebus (16. Februar 2010)

Ich war so 14-17 Uhr unterwegs. Aber vor mir muss heute oder gestern da schon jemand gefahren sein, da war schon eine Spur  Ich bin auch noch zwei weiteren Bikern gegegnet. Der Sonnenschein hat sie wohl raus getrieben 
Waren auf dem Hoehenweg auch ziemlich viele Fussgaenger unterwegs. Hat da aber alles wunderbar geklappt. Und hab mich immer schoen bedankt und freundlich gelaechelt, wenn sie mich vorbei gelassen haben.
Dafuer wars unten auf dem MainRADweg echt schlimm. Viele Grueppchen, die echt die ganze Wegbreite genutzt haben, dass man nicht vorbei konnte. Keine Reaktion auf (mehrmaliges) klingeln, aber erschrocken, wenn man ihnen zuruft.


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Februar 2010)

ich konnte heut leider nicht  hattena ber richtiges kaiserwetter, möcht mir mal weiner von euch erklären wo der panoramaweg ist *schäm* ^^ wär mal was neues zum entdecken


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. Februar 2010)

Hebus schrieb:


> Ich war so 14-17 Uhr unterwegs. Aber vor mir muss heute oder gestern da schon jemand gefahren sein, da war schon eine Spur  Ich bin auch noch zwei weiteren Bikern gegegnet. Der Sonnenschein hat sie wohl raus getrieben
> Waren auf dem Hoehenweg auch ziemlich viele Fussgaenger unterwegs. Hat da aber alles wunderbar geklappt. Und hab mich immer schoen bedankt und freundlich gelaechelt, wenn sie mich vorbei gelassen haben.
> Dafuer wars unten auf dem MainRADweg echt schlimm. Viele Grueppchen, die echt die ganze Wegbreite genutzt haben, dass man nicht vorbei konnte. Keine Reaktion auf (mehrmaliges) klingeln, aber erschrocken, wenn man ihnen zuruft.



wie gesagt.. dsa könnte auf dem höhenweg meine spur von tags zuvor gewesen sein 
wir waren so 15:30 - 17 uhr unterwegs.. allerdings nur höhenweg / wildpark
haben wir usn gesehen? ich hab spontan keinen biker gesehen (hatte schwarze jacke an, freundin neu hellblaue/türkise)


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich konnte heut leider nicht  hattena ber richtiges kaiserwetter, möcht mir mal weiner von euch erklären wo der panoramaweg ist *schäm* ^^ wär mal was neues zum entdecken



entweder guckst du in den würzburger trailthread oder die trailkarte falls die jemand hat
oder
sommerhausen bei der obstgenossenschaft hoch.. dann rechts zum flugplatz.. und gleich wieder rechts vor dem alten wertstoffhof in die pampa.. dann einfach dem trampelpfad im schnee folgen... theo. bis ochsental


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Februar 2010)

ist das dann der trail, den ich auch von kleinochsenfurt über den rampenähnlichen anstieg erreiche? dann wurde mir nämlich schonmal davon erzählt... werde da sicherlich mal vorbeiradeln (allerdings glaube ich erst wenn der schnee weg ist)

greetz
Flo


----------



## SteveLorenzios (17. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ist das dann der trail, den ich auch von kleinochsenfurt über den rampenähnlichen anstieg erreiche? dann wurde mir nämlich schonmal davon erzählt... werde da sicherlich mal vorbeiradeln (allerdings glaube ich erst wenn der schnee weg ist)
> 
> greetz
> Flo




von sommerhausen komment ist der höhenweg komplett fahrbar 

von ochsenfurt her könnte die rampe am anfang probleme geben


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Februar 2010)

gut dann ists also genau der trail  sehr gut, danke


----------



## Hebus (22. Februar 2010)

HI,
ich denk mal, dass es eigentlich offensichtlich war, aber ich wollte's gestern doch nochmal genau wissen  : Ich war oben beim Heuchelhof unterwegs. War ein riesen Scheiss. Liegt noch alles voller Schneematsch, fast nicht fahrbar. Jedenfalls machts keinen Spass da zu fahren. Ist halt die Mainseite, auf der wenig Sonne scheint. Also immer schoen an den Weinbergen halten, wenn ihr Spass haben wollt


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Februar 2010)

ich war vorgestern in randersacker unterwegs.. wunderschön, aber auf den abfahrten teilweise doch noch etwas viel schnee.. spaß hatte ich dennoch wie sau.. war einfach wunderschönes wetter (hier mal kurz drei bilder)


















wo genau das ist könnt ihr euch sicherlich denken ^^ (hinten raus kam die schöne abfahrt in den ortskern randersackers... andersrum ist das ganze übrigens auch genial zu fahren (auch etwas schneller )

greetz
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2010)

Ich denke wird schon noch eine Weile dauern bis der Schnee ganz weg ist und der Boden so "unfeucht" das es sich wieder richtig lohnt.


----------



## Hebus (22. Februar 2010)

Eck: Ja, am Sa war ichtig geiles Wetter. Allerdings hatte ich da leider keine Zeit zum radeln 
Und gestern wollte ich nicht bei Radersacker rumfahren, weil ich da doch erst gewesen bin. Allerding bekomm ich bei deinen Bildern schon wieder richtig Lust  Na, vllt schaff ichs diese Woche ja nochmal aufs Rad.


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2010)

....vormittags? 

Mal so in die Runde schmeiß. 

(muss gegen 11:00 zurück sein!)


----------



## Hebus (22. Februar 2010)

Joa, wuerd schon gehen. Aber nicht Di und Fr. Ansonsten bin ich da flexibel. Kannst ja ma was vorschlagen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (22. Februar 2010)

ihr seid gemein  *armer schüler bin*

wie schauts am wochenende aus? vorm dimb treffen? würde ganz gern mal nach sommerhausen fahren..


----------



## votecstoepsl (22. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ihr seid gemein  *armer schüler bin*
> 
> .....



Aha, und deshalb eben online? 

Ich darf leider Mittag auf Arbeit... dann doch lieber Schule.


----------



## Hebus (22. Februar 2010)

Ich seh grade, dass es bei mir unter der Woche Vormittags nur noch am Mi klappt. Also wenn du Lust hast, dann schlag was vor. Am Sa will ich dann mal wieder beim Biketreff mitfahren.

Eck: Jammer nicht rum. 
<Oberlehrermodus ein> Ich hab mir im ersten Semester Studium so viel Stoff rein pruegel muessen, wie in zwei Jahren Oberstufe in der Schule. Ist also alles relativ... Aber ich kann dir einen Tipp geben, der mir im Studium echt geholfen hat: Such dir jemanden aus deiner Kasse/Stufe, der Leistungsmaessig etwa auf dem gleichen Nivau ist wie du und lern mit dem alles zusammen (********gal, ob ihr euch moegt, oder nicht). Du wirst sehen, auch wenn ihr in manchen Faechern gleich "bloed" seid, das gibt 1. einen unheimlichen Leistungsschub und 2. ihr seid schneller fertig. Ist wie beim Rad fahren: Manchmal braucht man ein Hinterrad zum festbeissen  <Oberlehrermodus aus>


----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Februar 2010)

Änderung im Schichtplan, den Rest der Woche 18:00 - 06:00 Uhr arbeiten, ergo lieg im Mittwoch Vormittag wohl eher im Bett.


----------



## Hebus (23. Februar 2010)

Hm, schade. Aber allein motivier ich mich morgen frueh nicht. Dann sitz ich wohl auch erst am WE wieder auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. Februar 2010)

Sonne bei der Abfahrt.... Regen... Regen... Regen... Fontaine von vorn... Regen... Fontaine von hinten... Regen...

Und jetzt, wo ich wieder zu Hause bin, trocken! 

Aber ich habe den Peter getroffen!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (23. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> ich war vorgestern in randersacker unterwegs.. wunderschön, aber auf den abfahrten teilweise doch noch etwas viel schnee.. spaß hatte ich dennoch wie sau.. war einfach wunderschönes wetter (hier mal kurz drei bilder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo sind denn die bilder entstanden!?


----------



## Hebus (27. Februar 2010)

Yeaha! Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein! Das wird ein Tag. Oelt eure Ketten nochmal und dann raus! 
Ich weiss nur garnicht, was ich gleich zum Biketreff anziehen soll. Solche Temperaturen bin ich garnicht mehr gewoehnt.


----------



## flocu (28. Februar 2010)

Doh, ich bin solche Temperaturen auch nimmer gewohnt.
Man stirbt doch einen grausamen Kältetod, wenns weniger als 30°C hat, oder? (-;

Oh Gott, ich hab richtig Angst vorm Winter...


----------



## Hebus (28. Februar 2010)

Morgen ist metrologischer Fruehlingsanfang. Also stell dich nicht so an. 

Weisst du was toll an Deutschland ist? Hier gibts richtiges Brot und nen gescheit's Weizen. Der Schnee ist ja auch schon weg.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2010)

flocu schrieb:


> Doh, ich bin solche Temperaturen auch nimmer gewohnt.
> Man stirbt doch einen grausamen Kältetod, wenns weniger als 30°C hat, oder? (-;
> 
> Oh Gott, ich hab richtig Angst vorm Winter...



Was bist denn Du für einer geworden?

Peter und ich waren gestern auf unserer Tour sogar im Main baden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (28. Februar 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Peter und ich waren gestern auf unserer Tour sogar im Main baden!



So sag ich das auch immer wenn ich ins Wasser falle (-;


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Februar 2010)

Na?


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Februar 2010)

steve lorenzios: die bilder sind in randersacker entstanden, da gehts vor den tennisplätzen mitten in der kreuzung nen schönen pfad nach oben, oben kannst du dich dann einfach auf der höhe halten und vorfahren.. dann kommt eine kürzere abfahrt (eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, musst aber bei der einen mauer links entlang fahren und auch die lange betonabfahrt meiden.. dann gehts weiter hinter und irgendwann bist du auf einer komplett grasbewachsenen abfahrt. (bei regen halt aufpassen )

lässt sich schön in verbindung mit dem weg der gegenüber dem randersackerer friedhof (am radweg von der ups nach randersacker) beginnt fahren.

edit: und anschließend noch hoch zum kartoffelturm


----------



## DahlemerHamba (28. Februar 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> steve lorenzios: die bilder sind in randersacker entstanden, da gehts vor den tennisplätzen mitten in der kreuzung nen schönen pfad nach oben, oben kannst du dich dann einfach auf der höhe halten und vorfahren.. dann kommt eine kürzere abfahrt (eigentlich garnicht so schlecht, musst aber bei der einen mauer links entlang fahren und auch die lange betonabfahrt meiden.. dann gehts weiter hinter und irgendwann bist du auf einer komplett grasbewachsenen abfahrt. (bei regen halt aufpassen )
> 
> lässt sich schön in verbindung mit dem weg der gegenüber dem randersackerer friedhof (am radweg von der ups nach randersacker) beginnt fahren.
> 
> edit: und anschließend noch hoch zum kartoffelturm



Servus Eck, 

die Auffahrt von den Tennisplätzen kenne ich, aber dann verliessen sie ihn. Ich bin bisher oben am Steinbruch entweder Richtung Gieshügel oder zu den Randerackerer Kleintierzüchtern weitergefahren. Von einer Abfahrt nach Rändsi weiss ich noch gar nichts. 

Kannst Du vielleicht noch ein Luftbild oder ähnliches einstellen? Wäre super!


----------



## Maddin M. (28. Februar 2010)

@Dahlemer

Hab mich grad mal künstlerisch ausgetobt und nen Luftbild mit Wachsmalkreidebeschreibungen gemacht 

hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/585133

Also an den roten Kreis kommt man ja, wenn man bei den Kleintierzüchtern vorbeifährt. In Richtung roter Pfeil gehts dann zum Gut Gieshügel. Hier aber nach links runter fahren, dann an der nächsten Weggabelung nicht nach rechts (gelber Pfeil: dort gehts nach Gerbrunn runter), sondern geradeaus dem grünen Pfeil runter. Dort dann irgendwo (bin da auch schon länger nicht mehr runter - deswegen auch die 2 grünen Linien - aber kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen) auf den kurzen Trail über die Wiese und man kommt schließlich am Unteren Beerer wieder raus!


----------



## DahlemerHamba (1. März 2010)

Super, 

das war genau das, was ich mir gewünscht habe.

Genau dort war ich im letzten Sommer und habe mich mal umgekuckt (und habe nichts gefunden). Aber da muss ich wohl nochmal genauer schauen. 

Ciao

Jürgen



Maddin M. schrieb:


> @Dahlemer
> 
> Hab mich grad mal künstlerisch ausgetobt und nen Luftbild mit Wachsmalkreidebeschreibungen gemacht
> 
> ...


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. März 2010)

nee die strecke meinte ich leider nicht.. muss mal kucken wie ich das später in gimp hinbekommen


andernfalls könnte ich, aktuell noch nicht so im trianing stehender cube-ams125 fahrer, euch den weg auch ganz einfach zeigen, müssten uns nur kurzschließen


----------



## Hebus (1. März 2010)

Eck: Kannst dich gerne melden. Da ich in Gerbrunn wohne, wuerde mich das schon interessieren.


----------



## MilkyWayne (1. März 2010)

ach ein gerbrunner  --- heut war ich wieder da.. wie gesagt ich hab häufiger mal zeit.. abends.. sag einfach mal wanns dir passt  .. die abfahrt is übrigens ziemlich genial.. heute mal trocken gefahren.. geht mit gut 45 und mit halbwegs viel flow  schön ists allemal


----------



## Hebus (1. März 2010)

"Abends" ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Also alles zwischen 18 und 23 Uhr.  Wegen mir darfs auch mal wieder eine Nachtfahrt ( = im dunkeln) sein.

Ich habe am Mi Zeit, falls ich morgen genug geschafft kriege. Fr sollte in jedem Fall gehen, aber dafuer nicht so lange, weil am Sa ja wieder Biketreff ist. Uhrzeitmaessig bin ich ziemlich flexiebel, ich muss dann nur meinen Tagesplan entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (1. März 2010)

abends fängt bei mir sogar meist schon etwas eher an  genug beleuchtung fürn nightride hätte ich auch  wär mal cool paar neue leute zum biken kennenzulernen (mein info lehrer will auch mal ne tour mit mir fahren...  )

und wieg esagt meist klappts auch schon nachmittags.. freitag schaut bei mir seeehr gut aus 

mittwoch is auch sehr gut (hab ab 2uhr zeit) vielleicht lässt sich ja was gemütliches zusammenbasteln  schlag einfach was vor


----------



## Hebus (1. März 2010)

Habs mir grade nochmal ueberlegt. Am Mi wird wohl eher nix. Aber Fr ist kein Problem, da bin ich flexiebel. Ich werf mal ne Zahl in den Raum: Fr 14:00 treffen. 

Wo? Kommst du auch aus Gerbrunn? Dann z.B. bei der Gesamtschule, oder bei dem Friedhof unten (wo der Weg zum Giesshuegel hoch geht).


----------



## votecstoepsl (2. März 2010)

Wenn ich mal keine zwölf Stunden arbeiten muss bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. März 2010)

nee, ich bin rotendorfer ;-) hmm 14:30 oder 15:00 wÃ¤re mir persÅnlich lieber. kÃ¶nnen uns auch gern an der ups  vorne treffen, aber ich warn dich vor, habs training jetzt erst wieder halbwegs begonnen. im winter ging nicht sooooo viel.


cu flo


----------



## Hebus (2. März 2010)

Ok, dann 15 Uhr bei UPS. Das mit dem Trainingsstand ist ja egal, man muss sich halt etwas aufeinander einstellen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. März 2010)

denke ich auch  wird sich schon zeigen wies läuft.. einfach mal guggen 

by the way: was fahrt ihr würzburger hier so alles für räder? (da schaut man als biker ja doch meist eher hin als aufs gesicht ) vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal unterwegs..


----------



## steff-vw (2. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> nee, ich bin rotendorfer ;-)



Ro*tt*endorfer !!!!
Bist wohl zugezogen ....

Mach Dir nix draus, ich auch. Und ich hab schon gedacht, ich bin der Einzige.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MilkyWayne (2. März 2010)

Steff du bist rottendorfer? cool! wo wohnst du genau? (kannst ja auch per pm antworten, muss ja nich gleich jeder wissen ) vielleicht lässt sich ja auch mal ein tourchen fahren  ...

joa.. bin zugezogen... mit meinem 1. lebensjahr  davor war ich verschbacha


----------



## SteveLorenzios (2. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> by the way: was fahrt ihr würzburger hier so alles für räder? (da schaut man als biker ja doch meist eher hin als aufs gesicht ) vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal unterwegs..




würde am freitag ja mitfahren aber kann nicht wirklich.. hab bereitschaft für ne woche.. da wirds  nix mit geplanten dingen..
aber danach.. die frage ist ob ich die woche drauf (in 1 1/2wochen das we) in den spessart (schwiegereltern) geh zum biken oder doch daheimbleibe

aber spätestens danach wirds mal was mit biken


btw: die ecke wo auf den 3 fotos gezeigt wurde kenn ich.. ist sozusagen die verlängerung vom euweg in randersacker in richtig schabrö (gerbrunn )


anhang 2: ja das mit dem auf die räder gucken kenn ich.. die leute erkennste in "zivil" auch immer net.. nur als biker

anhang 3: ich komm aus sommerhausen und das foto entsteht auf meiner standart-einfahr-runde auf dem höhenweg.. jeder weis wo das ist 

mein radl: 2009er stumpjumper sworks (siehe pic) ... davon fahren in der würzburger ecke auch viele nicht von rum (lt. bikestore 3 stk.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (2. März 2010)

ich denke mal.. der brandt verkauft davon schon ganz gut 

und wenn ich nicht irre fährt das sogar einer meiner nachbarn hier..  könnte aber auch ein normales stumpi sein..

ich als amsler gelte da nicht so als ne besonderheit.. wenn ihr aber bei nacht n ams mit fat albert seht.. und nen komischen typ mit nem weißen met helm, karma aufm kopf und led black pro aufm lenker.. dann werds wohl ich sein 

der vollständigkeit halber: ich fahr ein 2007er cube ams125 in mattschwarz (siehe... bild was nachgereicht wird, mein rechner und laptop sind im eimer.. jetzt hänge ich an ner ersatzkiste...)


----------



## steff-vw (3. März 2010)

Das ist ein 09er EPIC S-Works. Den hab ich auch schon des öfteren gesehen. Allerdings mit nem Hunde Anhänger dran.

@Steve
Und eins davon fährt der Thomas selbst, gell 
Allerdings m.M. mit einem sehr schönen weißen Kontrast.

Der M-Weg bis Thüngersheim ist einigermaßen fahrbar. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Ästen zwischen den Rädern, die man andauernd rausmachen muß.

Gruß Steff


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. März 2010)

ok dann isses wohl doch ein epic  ist aber kein hunde- sondern ein kinderanhänger 

hmm ich muss gestehen.. mweg hab ich noch nicht hinter mir  erlabrunn oben den eulenweg mit dem schönen ausgespülten stück (kann man leichtes droppen gut üben) kenn ich jedoch  ... steinbachtal gibts auch ein paar ganz nette ecken. würdet ihr mir sonst noch iwas empfehlen (fahr ja schließlich erst seit pfingsten richtig...)

Grüßle, Flo

achja: wo hast du eig des Bild mit deim Stumpjumper gemacht? .. iwie kommts mir bekannt vor.

ist eig von euch schonmal jemand die Abfahrt vom schenkenturm hinten an dem wendekreis beim reiterhof bis runter gefahren? (stehen zwar schilder von wegen militärbereich da, allerdings auch schilder von nem wanderweg ) bins bisher nur zu fuß und zu schlitten runter  (da dann allerdings unten vor dem einen schild gebremst)


----------



## SteveLorenzios (3. März 2010)

hab mich heute abend auch noch 1 1/2h im bikestore aufgehalten.. war halt im klamottenanprobierwahn 

hab mich dann auch bissl mitn thomas unterhalten ua. auch zwecks laufräder =) das sieht bei seinem sworks schon geil aus mit den edelweisz
die würden sich bei meinem auch gut machen aber dann sinds ja bald 2 identische räder.. das geht nun auch net  jetzt ist guter rad echt langsam teuer 
hatte auch mal die mavic crossmax slr in der hand.. schon hammerteile aber so richtig passen die auch net optisch ran.. recht eigenwillig
ansonsten noch wären noch speci roval in der auswahl aber die sollen nicht so steif sein.... 
qual der wahl

pic: oooooooh ein unwissender  höhenweg sommerhausen - ochsenfurt, am ende des höhenwegs von sommerhausen her.. kurz vor dem "hochgebirgstrail" an der bank gegenüber von gasdorf (gossmansdorf)

in sommerhausen im wald beim wildpark ists auch noch ziemlich astig.. hat gestern auch noch ordentlich im wald geknackt von den bäumen .. denke da fällt noch der ein oder andere zum opfer
hatte auch laufend äste im fahrwerk hängen.. könnten aber auch die nagelneuen nobby nics gewesen sein


----------



## MilkyWayne (3. März 2010)

hmm muss wohl doch schleunigst zum höhenweg  ich wart jetzt erstmal dass die kommende kältewelle vorüberzieht und mein kumpel seine dämpferdichtungen gewechselt bekommt.. (bitter sein stevens ridge max (*würg* kanns optisch nicht so recht leiden) hatte schon undichte bremsen (formula the one) und jetz verliert der Dämpfer binnen 5km ordentlich Druck.... (armer rp23) .. nuja mein ams ist aus 07 habs letztes jahr gebraucht bekommen (mit 1700km) und es hatte noch NICHTS ... ich glaubs selbst nicht.. aber ok


----------



## Hebus (4. März 2010)

Eck: Schreib mir bitte mal deine Handynummer als PN. Bleibt es bei morgen 15 Uhr?

Ich bin grade nicht ganz so fit, aber die Sonne muss ich morgen unbedingt ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (4. März 2010)

joa morgen solls aber bitterlich kalt werden *brrr*

by the way: hast pn


----------



## Hebus (4. März 2010)

Kannst auch ne Winterjacke von mir haben. Ich hab zwei.


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. März 2010)

naa.. passt scho  ich hab schon warme klamotten... muss mal schaun wieviel paare socken ich anzieh XD (überschuhe gibts erst nächsten winter )


----------



## cosy (5. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> naa.. passt scho  ich hab schon warme klamotten... muss mal schaun wieviel paare socken ich anzieh XD (überschuhe gibts erst nächsten winter )



Wozu Überschuhe? ist reiner Schnick-Schnack....
Ich fahre im Winter mit meinen Wanderschuhen - ist schön warm und außerdem wasserdicht!
Ach ja, hab natürlich Plattformpedale


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. März 2010)

hat aber keine klickfunktion 

deshalb wurds heute auch zum ende hin etwas kalt um die zehen, aber war verkraftbar. war ne schöne tour.

@ Hebus: Ich hoff ich hab dich nicht allzusehr ausgebremst, war trotzdem echt ne nette tour  sollte wiederholt werden


----------



## cosy (5. März 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> hat aber keine klickfunktion
> 
> deshalb wurds heute auch zum ende hin etwas kalt um die zehen, aber war verkraftbar. war ne schöne tour.
> 
> @ Hebus: Ich hoff ich hab dich nicht allzusehr ausgebremst, war trotzdem echt ne nette tour  sollte wiederholt werden



clickies werden überschätzt


----------



## Hebus (6. März 2010)

Eck: Ja, war doch super, dass wir gefahren sind. So viel Sonne iwe heute kriege ich morgen bestimmt nicht. Wenn ich wirklich bei dem Wetter fahren sollte... Und was das Tempo angeht: Passt schon, ich darf dafür wieder anderen hinterher hetzen 

 Cosy: Klickpedale sind einfach Gold wert. Wenns ruppig wird, sind sie toll und ausserdem kann man ziehen.

Schönen abend noch allerseits.


----------



## Hebus (6. März 2010)

Hm, da das Wetter so wie angekuendigt ist, bleib ich lieber daheim und koch mir nen schoenen Tee.


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. März 2010)

ich bleib auch lieber daheim  wir ham wohl die letzten sonnenstrajöem des gitem wetters ergattert


----------



## cosy (6. März 2010)

Hebus schrieb:


> Eck: Ja, war doch super, dass wir gefahren sind. So viel Sonne iwe heute kriege ich morgen bestimmt nicht. Wenn ich wirklich bei dem Wetter fahren sollte... Und was das Tempo angeht: Passt schon, ich darf dafür wieder anderen hinterher hetzen
> 
> Cosy: Klickpedale sind einfach Gold wert. Wenns ruppig wird, sind sie toll und ausserdem kann man ziehen.
> 
> Schönen abend noch allerseits.



Plattform sind auch Gold wert - wenns ruppig wird hat man nen super Stand - ziehen wird überschätzt, da nen runden Tritt eh kaum einer hat  und ziehen ist beim Springen bzw. Bunny Hopp saugefährlich. Außerdem versauts die Fahrtechnik.  Aber ich geb´s zu: für Marathons etc. nutze ich auch Clickies (man wird sonst von den Mitfahrern so seltsam angeschaut  - oder liegt´s an meiner Doppelbrückengabel )

Aber will ja jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen....
Morgen werde ich gegen 13 h ne Runde durchs Steinbachtal drehen - vielleicht sieht man sich ja?!

Gruß
Cosy

die, seit sie keine Clickies im Winter fährt immer warme Füße hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (7. März 2010)

Cosy: wie lange willst du denn fahren? Das Wetter sieht ja super aus.  Ich haette Lust was laengeres zu fahren. Steinbachtal ist zwar schoen, aber "auf der falschen Mainseite" mit zu wenig Sonne. Ich wuerde gerne versuchen den M-Weg zu fahren. Wenns gut laeuft bis Retzbach, wenn nicht, dann vorher in Thuengersheim aussteigen. Wenn du (/ihr) dafuer vllt auch zu begeistern bist, dann kannst du mir gerne deine Telefonnummer als PN schicken, dann koennen wir uns leichter absprechen.

Haette sonst jemand spontan Lust auf M-Weg? Als Treffpunkt wuerde ich 13:00 Uhr an der Alten Mainbruecke Vorschlagen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2010)

hmm ich weiß nicht, ich werd wohl eher nicht dabei sein.. werde nur ein kleines ründlein drehen können heute... (hab die woche klausur, test nachschreiben und ein referat... da wirds weng eng )

trotzdem viel spaß euch 

p.s.: cosy: wo fahrt ihr denn genau im steinbachtal? bin ja aktuell immer scharf drauf neue sachen zu erkunden ^^


----------



## Hebus (7. März 2010)

Wenn ich keinen fuer M-Weg finde, dann komm ich um 13 Uhr zum Eingang vom Steinbachtal. Dann kann man ja zumindest mal kurz quatschen und sehen, ob man was zusammen macht, oder nicht. Ich bin ja flexiebel.


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2010)

hmm bjoern sag ma... ich und n kumpel fahrn in 20 min los richtung kartoffelturm.. vielleicht wärs was für dich zum einstieg deiner tour (wir wollten nur ne kurze fahren) wie gesagt... wenn du lust hast dann so in 35-40 min an der ups unten... (wollten den relativ direkten weg zum kartoffelturm nehmen.. also kaum berge davor.. und joa.. gemütlicher anstieg und dann warscheinlich die für mich neue abfahrt wieder zurück 

man sieht sich bestimmt mal wieder


----------



## SteveLorenzios (13. März 2010)

ist mir hier aus dem forum einer heute ca um 16.15uhr zwischen erlach und kitzinger-trail entgegen gekommen (fahrtrichtung kt, ich richtung erlach) ????


----------



## MilkyWayne (13. März 2010)

ich nicht, sry


----------



## Leondad (21. März 2010)

nur zur Info:

die Verbindung zwischen Eisingen und Autobahntrail wird ne Zeitlang unfahrbar sein wegen Baumfällungen.
Haben heute locker 10 min durch wildestes Ast- und Stammgewirr tragen müssen.

Grüße Ottmar


----------



## Hebus (25. März 2010)

Hi,
kommt jemand am Sa zum Biketreff? Also falls das Wetter mitspielt... Viele von den anderen Verrueckten sind ja im Trainingslager.

Ich bin gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr M-Weg gefahren: geile Sache  Kurze Hose, Langarm Trikot und Sonne ohne Ende


----------



## steff-vw (25. März 2010)

Das erste Mal 20 Grad und ich lieg auf der Fresse, weil mich die Zecken-impfung aus den Socken gehauen hat.

Zum Heulen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (25. März 2010)

du armer  war gestern auch ncohmal schöne 2,5 h unterwegs. hetu hast nicht zumw irklichen biken gelangt (nur kurz 30min, jemandem was vorbeifahren)


----------



## Artur (25. März 2010)

Gute Besserung Steff!

Aber ich mach meine Kilometer zur Zeit ja auch nur mit dem Auto.....

Und mein neues Bike ist zur Zeit beim Händler in Leipzig fürn Event wo ich am Sonntag dabei bin.


----------



## Goyl08 (27. März 2010)

Hallo, wir (m 42 + w 46) fahren meist alleine. Hätten Lust, mal mit anderen Paaren zu fahren. Wir trainieren 4 x die Woche, haben aber unterschiedliche Trainingsziele. Wäre schön Paare zu finden, denen es ähnlich geht. Evt. könnte man dann zusammen trainieren. Aber auch einfach mal gemeinsame Touren machen wäre schön. Sind beide keine Leistungssportler aber gut trainiert. Wäre aber auch froh wenn sich mal ein Mädel findet, dass Lust hat gemeinsam zu trainieren. Irgendwie gibt es wenig Bikerinnen hier im Forum aus Würzburg, oder ich finde sie nicht.
Freu mich über Rückmeldungen...


----------



## steff-vw (6. April 2010)

DER SOMMER IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also packt die kurzen Hosen aus und rauf auf die Schleuder.
Die Trails rund um Wü sind trocken (Selbst der M-Weg oder KT Trail).

Wer fährt morgen RSG Treff?

G Steff


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. April 2010)

ich leider nicht sry, der morgige tag is ziemlich vollgestopft


----------



## Sveni112 (7. April 2010)

Hey 

ich meld mich mal als "neuer" aus der ecke 

Ich hab heute mit meinen kumpels auch mal das schöne wetter ausgenutzt und wir waren auf dem friedrichsberg unterwegs. Wart ihr auch schonmal in der ecke?

Also in richtung wiesentheid?

gibt schöne strecken hier von 15 bis zu 50km 

Naja gut ich werd die nächste woche wohl oder übel ausfallen beim biken... ich hab heute bei der tour einen ast in die kurbel geschleudert und die ritzel verbogen ;(

Da muss wohl oder übel ne neue her...

lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (7. April 2010)

soo ich war heut auch wieder unterwegs mal etwas panoramaweg... all inall 45-50km  bin ganz zufrieden und spaß hats auch gemacht


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. April 2010)

Ja Spaß macht biken doch immer, und dann bei dem Wetter. Das MUSS! 

Freitag Vormittag schon wer was vor? 10:00 Uhr?

PS: Gestern, hatte Auftrag Aktionfotos zu machen und es kam wie es kommen musste. Abfahrt, eine Hand am Lenker, Querrinne.... *aua*

Jetzt sitz ich hier und kann meinen linken Arm kaum bewegen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (8. April 2010)

@ votecstoepsel: gaaaned gut  hoff das wir schnell wieder


hjmm was stünde denn für freitag an? vielleicht kann ich mir die zeit nehmen


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. April 2010)

Eck1992 schrieb:


> @ votecstoepsel: gaaaned gut  hoff das wir schnell wieder
> 
> 
> hjmm was stünde denn für freitag an? vielleicht kann ich mir die zeit nehmen



Klar wird das wieder, will doch morgen wieder. 

Freitag? Naja, Treffpunkt Weingut am Stein und dann die Richtung raus... Zwei bis drei Stündchen..... denke ich mal.
Peter ist auch dabei.


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2010)

Hallölle...

Morgen, Sonntag früh so 0800 oder 0830 lockere Runde in der frischen Luft?
Will gegen 1030... 1100 wieder zu Hause sein. Strecke wäre mir egal.

Wer Lust hat. 

PM oder SMS

Stefan


----------



## MilkyWayne (24. April 2010)

hmm da bin ich leider noch ned daheim, mich treibst aber am nachmittag sicherlich mal zum panoramaweg  (nachdem kumpel sein rp23 endlich wieder hat... nach 5 WOCHEN)


----------



## Chris_D (29. April 2010)

Hi,
da ich erst seit kurzem mein Bike hier in Wü hab ( zwecks Studium umgezogen) kenn ich mich hier in der Gegend praktisch noch gar nicht aus, was irgendwelche Strecken angeht 

Wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir hier ein schöne Trails, Dirts oder ähnliches sagen bzw. zeigen könntet.
Bin bis jetzt erst ein bisschen durchs Steinbachtal gefahren, aber viel gefunden hab ich noch nicht


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. April 2010)

panoramaweg und mweg sind schonmal nicht schlecht... nen dirt findest du im steinbruch höchberg glaube ich ... ansonsten gibts auch in randersacker ein paar sehr schöne trails (sowie vom schenkenturm runter)


----------



## Chris_D (29. April 2010)

Ok, das klingt schonmal gut.
Nur beim Steinbruch Höchberg hab ich keine Ahnung, wo ich den finde.
Da wäre ein grober Lageplan super.
Aber danke schonmal für die Infos, werd ich demnächst gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MilkyWayne (29. April 2010)

hmm war ich leider noch nicht (im steinbruch) da können dir die andren bestimmt besser helfen.. die restlichen trails bin ich bis auf m weg auch schon gefahren (für m-weg musste ich erstmal die kondition ranschaffen, den tu ich mir demnächst mal an..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainrider (30. April 2010)

zum steinbruch kommst du ganz einfach, indem du dich zunächstmal HIERHER begibst und dann einfach geradeaus in den wald hochläufst.

achja, wenns interessiert: achterbahn ist mittlerweile schon ne ganze woche unbefahrbar wegen holzfällarbeiten.


----------



## Artur (30. April 2010)

Hallo Chris!

Willkommen in Würzburg!

nettes Bike fähst du! 

Schau doch mal hier: Würzburg Riders


----------



## DonBastiano (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen mein neues Bike hier in Würzburg, kenne aber kaum Trails hier in der Umgebung. 

Gibt es bei euch irgendwelche "Fahrgemeinschaften" für Endurotouren? 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich so die Gegend etwas besser kennenlernen würde.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## froride (28. Mai 2010)

Wichtig für alle Biker aus Würzburg!!!

Die meisten kennen ja bestimmt der Trail auf der Kuppe an der Strasse nach Leinach. Also dieser in diesem Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3730

Seit Jahren gibt es keine Probleme auf diesem Trail, doch in der letzten Zeit werden Baumstämme über den Weg gelegt oder Holzreste dort gestapelt. Heute habe ich drei Stunden dort aufgeräumt und den Trail wieder fahrbar gemacht. Nach der ersten Proberunde waren wieder Stämme über den Trail gelegt. Den Menschen der es war habe ich ein Stück weiter getroffen. Es war der Pächter des Waldes. Er erzählte mir, das es jahrelang okay für ihn war, das dort gefahren wurde, aber in der letzten Zeit die Bauerei überhand nimmt. Es wurden Holzkonstruktionen an die Bäume genagelt und Anlieger geschaufelt. Und das noch ziemlich leihenhaft. Die Erde für die Anlieger z. Bsp. wurde direkt aus dem Trail geschaufelt, so das dort ein Graben entstand. Außerdem wurden wilde Horden von Bikern beobachtet, welche ohne Rücksicht durch den Wald schredderten und Rennen fuhren. Zu den Bauarbeiten muss ich ihm recht geben, dass ist einfach zu viel und wegen der leihenhaften Ausführung einfach schlecht für alle. Ich habe diese Bauruinen selbst gesehen und die Gräben wieder zugeschüttet. Es müssen dort keine sinnlosen Kicker und Anlieger gebaut werden und der Trail zerstört werden. Das ist ein gepachteter Wald und wir sind nur geduldet. Der Pächter läuft nun täglich Patroilie und wird weiter beobachten. Bessert sich die Lage nicht, wird er hart durchgreifen, was bedeutet der Trail ist für uns Biker gestorben. Wer auch immer dort oben baut usw., oder diejenigen kennt - bitte verhaltet euch entsprechend. Ich seid dort nicht allein und der Wald gehört euch nicht! Zerstört nicht das Vertrauen, das der Pächter jahrelang in uns Biker hatte!


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Mai 2010)

-.-* das klingt nicht gut.. aber ich muss offen gestehen ich kannte den trail noch garnicht. so ein verhalten ist natürlich (pardon) assozial... ich mein niemand hat etwas gegen ein freundliches miteinander...

und ich mein als biker sollte man die natur doch auch zu schätzen wissen oder?

natürlich kann man kicker etc. auch mal bauen, genauso wie northshores.. dann aber nur mit ausdrücklicher genehmigung und nur so dass man der natur damit nicht schadet

soweit zu meiner meinung

edit: stop das ist doch der wunderbare trail oberhalb von erlabrunn oder?

klar kenne ich den  wie kann man so einen wunderbaren trail nur so dem tode weihen


----------



## froride (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, oberhalb Erlabrunn. Ich meine man kann schon einiges bauen (fachmännisch), aber sobald es Probleme gibt mit Waldbesitzern oder Wanderern sollte man stoppen. Denn wenn es hart auf hart kommt, ziehen wir Biker eh den kürzeren und haben gar nichts mehr. Wie gesagt, der Pächter hat nichts dagegen wenn der Trail in seiner Jahre alten Form befahren wird, er möchte nur das es aufhört mit der Bauerei und auch mit dem Wegschmeissen von Müll. Inzwischen sieht es dort echt aus wie an einer Marathon Verpflegungsstation. Überall Papier und Flaschen.


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Mai 2010)

das ist sehr schade  ich hab den trail geliebt... man sollte wirklich mal entsprechenden leuten "auflauern" und denen klarmachen wo sie kurz davor stehen..


----------



## Jasi (29. Mai 2010)

hallo leute, 
bin neu hier und aus Ochsenfurt 
bin heute mal mit meinem freund über erlach nach sulzfeld/kitzingen gefahren(über nen singletrail an nem bach, der extrem matschig war^^), ich denk des is der über den ihr hier öfter schreibt, hab das hier gelesen und den trail mal gesucht und glaub ich gefunden *gg*
war auf jeden fall echt geil  cooles forum mit guten tipps!
liebe grüße
Jasi


----------



## SteveLorenzios (29. Mai 2010)

wenn noch weiter fährst geht ein anderer trail bis nach kt direkt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

meinst du den panoramaweg? wenn ja nein der wars nicht.. und der aktuelle oben bei erlabrunn auch weniger.. welchen meinst du?

achja.. willkommen hier in der gegend ^^


----------



## Jasi (30. Mai 2010)

hi!
ich hab gemeint, ich bin neu im forum, ich wohn hier in der gegend schon seit meiner geburt *g*
ne die mein ich beide ned, den panorama weg fahr ich aber auch öfter, in erlabrunn war ich aber no ned...
ich mein nen singletrail im wald oberhalb von erlach, da wurde hier auch mal irgendwo was drüber geschrieben^^
@SteveLorenzios: wir sind heut einfach immer gradaus gefahren und dann in sulzfeld direkt an der straße rausgekommen, wo muss man lang um nach kt zu kommen?^^
lg


----------



## SteveLorenzios (30. Mai 2010)

er meint den trail nach kt kurz nach der brücke über die a7
aber aus unwissendheit ist er nur das erste kurze stück gefahren  den rest bzw das bessere stück wusste er nicht 

wenn weiter willst musste nach dem ersten trailstück an der alten hütte links den berg hoch.. am munitionsbunker der amis vorbei.. an der kreuzung links halten richtung munitionsfeld.. 50m vor waldausgang rechts rein.. immer den weg folgen dann kommt man automatisch zum trail
gab irgendwo mal luftbilder etc
ansonsten einfach mal ranhängen.. fahr da auch öfters und komm vom nachbarort


----------



## Jasi (30. Mai 2010)

hey danke, die Abzweigung hab ich gesehn, da fahr ichs nächste mal lang 
ps: ich bin kein er mensch xD
lg


----------



## SteveLorenzios (30. Mai 2010)

aso du bist die jasmin ausn meinvz

hier sind die gps-daten von der kt-tour: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.49128.html


----------



## Jasi (30. Mai 2010)

hi ja aus der mtb um würzburg gruppe 
wer bist du da?
ah cool danke, guter link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

find ich gut dass hier auch mal paar "sie" menschen ausm raum würzburg aktiv werden ^^

was fährst du so?


----------



## Jasi (30. Mai 2010)

ich fahr ja erst seit kurzem und ich fahr eigentlich alles was mein bike hergibt 
lg


----------



## DonBastiano (30. Mai 2010)

Ja schreibt halt mal rein, wann ihr biken geht, würde mich dann auch gerne mal anschließen, so es die Zeit zulässt. 

Wär echt cool, kenne in Würzburg noch kaum Trails.


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

ich auch  sollte ab dem we wieder funktionstüchtig sein ^^ (bänderanriss, fahr halt mit orthese)


----------



## Jasi (30. Mai 2010)

heyy würden uns freuen auch mal mit anderen bikern zu fahren 
dürfts mir aber ned übel nehmen, wenn ich a weng hinterherhäng, meine ausdauer is no ned so der burner *g* (fahr erst seit 3 Monaten so richtig) aber es wird von mal zu mal besser 
seit ihr 2 auch im meinvz, da kann man besser in kontakt bleiben!
war der bänderriss ein bike-unfall? 
grüßle


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

hätte ich kein problem mit.. weiß eh nicht was mein fuß zum thema ausdauer beigetragen hat 

naja ich weiß nichtmal obs ein bänderriss ist (könnte sowohl riss/anriss als auch heftig überdehnt sein, war den ärzten nicht so wichtig herauszufinden, da das gelenk stabil war und eh alles drei mit der schiene behandelt wird  )

hmm ich bin in svz.. aber auch im studivz registriert (hmm so als "fast-student") .. ich verbinde mal mein studi mit dem meinvz.. wie findet man dich/euch? (kannst mir ja eine pn schreiben, muss ja nicht jeder im netz deinen namen kennen )


----------



## SteveLorenzios (30. Mai 2010)

@jasi: hab ich im vz mal  hinzugefügt..


meine freundin fährt auch seit ca. nem halben jahr mtb


----------



## MilkyWayne (30. Mai 2010)

stefan? willst du mich auch mal eben adden? hab einiges an neuen posts in die vz gruppe geschrieben.. ich bin der florian mit dem ams


----------



## Jasi (30. Mai 2010)

@steve: cool, dass deine freundin auch fährt!
ich seh immer kaum mädels biken, schade eigentlich...


----------



## barozini (31. Mai 2010)

@jasi: zack, ich und meinesgleichen sind auch aus ochsenfurt, wenn du lust hast (die nächsten tage sind ja mal nich so der burner) kannste ja irgendwann mal mitfahren. unsere gruppe wächst im moment eh ganz gut, mehr verstärkung ist immer gern gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Mai 2010)

haachja.. ich würde mich da vielleicht auch gelegentlich mal gerne mit anschließen ^^ (wenn ich denn darf)


----------



## barozini (31. Mai 2010)

ja von dürfen darf da gar nich gesprochen werden :-D 
wachsende gruppe ist gut, nur wies die tage aussieht mit fahren, wer weiß das schon, und das lange wochenende wird (hoffentlich) im fichtelgebirge verbracht.
was fährste denn und woher kommste?


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Mai 2010)

joa ich bin auch erstmal bis zum we am altmühlsee (versuche trotzdem paar kilometer zu schrubben... wenn mein fuß mitspielt steh ich auch mal weng aufm surfbrett)

was ich fahre? eig gerne rel. abwärtsorientiertest all mountain.. und ich fahr meine 125 mm hinten und die 140 eig schon recht ordentlich aus... auch kleinere sprünge/drops sind durchaus drin... was fahrt ihr so?

ich komm aus rottendorf.. also knappe 25km weg.. aber man kann sich sicherlich mal in der mitte treffen ^^


----------



## Jasi (31. Mai 2010)

@barozini:
ich fahr gern mal mit  dann nehm ich aber auch jemaden mit 
hab schon auf deinen bildern gesehn, dass du auch beim steinbruch oberhalb von gossi fährst(da bin ich geboren^^). wie heißtn du, vll kenn ich deinen namen sogar *g*
also ab donnerstag solls ja angeblich wieder warm werden 
wo fährst du so?
lg


----------



## barozini (31. Mai 2010)

jo die mitte wär dann theilheim, da gehts rund 
wenn man das bei uns so sagen darf, sind wir freerider, was aber schlussendlich auch nich so viel bedeutet...
fahren halt alles in der gegend was so an trails zu holen ist und öfters auch mal abseits von trails zum pulshochtreiben... und eben bissi was zum springen suchen.
edit:
 @jasi, grade erst gelesen  ich bin der michael roth. und ich hab die ohren schon spitz gemacht :-D ich kenn dich glaub ich nich, aber wir fahren mit einem ehemaligen klassenkameraden von dir 
joa der steinbruch wird gern mal angefahren, schöne sachen da zum ausprobieren und der trail der zurück in die westsiedlung führt ist auch nich von schlechten eltern.
du bist im steinbruch geboren? :-D


----------



## Jasi (31. Mai 2010)

ohh ja genau im steinbruch bin ich geboren D
ok ich kenn dich glaub ich ned, aber wer ist denn mein ehemaliger klassenkamerad? jetzt bin ich ma neugierig *g*
lg


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Mai 2010)

is des bei goßmannsdorf? ja der trail wieder runterzus ist nett.. meint ihr den an der "grotte " vorbei? 

der unten dann mit nem kleinen versatz endet?


----------



## barozini (31. Mai 2010)

neee, das is dann der grottentrail, der is wirklich fein. wenn du den meinst, der über ein kleines mäuerchen in sonen schmalen weg führt.
der vom steinbruch is im prinzip über die darstadter straße rüber, da in den steinbruch hoch und dann über steinbruch nach ochsenfurt reinfahren. leider auch nur ein kurzes trailvergnügen, aber schön is er.


----------



## MilkyWayne (31. Mai 2010)

oh ja ich meine die rechte abfahrt die auch ein paar kleine sprünge hätte, die man aber auch gut umfahren kann  also den trail direkt rechts neben der grotte

ich find wenn man jetzt touren fährt auch den panoramaweg wirklich immer nen besuch wert!.. was ich mal testen wollte ist die eine abfahrt vom schenkenturm.. da fährt man dann bis zu dem reit-dingens.. und an dem wendeplatz gehts rechts runter... lässt sich im winter gut zum rodeln benutzen.. aber aufgepasst in der mitte kommt ne s-kurve bei der manw enn man nicht genug bremst direkt mal das schild mitnimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (1. Juni 2010)

Ja cool, da kommt ja mal wieder Bewegung rein.


----------



## Jasi (1. Juni 2010)

hi
waren heut ma wieder im steinbruch oberhalb von goßi und da is jetzt  seit neustem a ein schild mit"Betreten des Steibruchs verboten-  Lebensgefahr" noch eins dieser tollen Verbotsschild rund um Ochsenfurt 
naja wen interessierts
lg


----------



## Chrissi80 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich komm aus Bieberehren, is zwar net ganz Ochsenfurt aber schönes Taubertal.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne Runde zusammen drehen!! 

Ride on


----------



## Hebus (5. Juni 2010)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu fahren? Ich will wahrscheinlich M-Weg bis Retzbach frahren. Alternativ auf der anderen Mainseite bis zu Erlabrunner Kaeppele.


----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juni 2010)

Als Inso:

Der Autobahntrail ist momentan etwas "schwer" zu fahren!


----------



## MilkyWayne (5. Juni 2010)

bin wieder da vom altmühlsee.. boah bei den bildern vom autobahntrail bekomm ich das große kotzen... was fällt denen eigentlich ein? sinn und zweck der sache ist das sicher nicht... wir sollten uns mal alle bei der gemeinde treffen oder mal wirklich ernsthaft mit dem pächter reden

schließlich verurteilt wegen ein paar wenigen eine ganze gemeinschaft... das wäre ja wie wenn man aufgrund mehrere unfälle, bei denen man mit dem auto auf ein feld abkommt, die autobahn unfahrbar machen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (6. Juni 2010)

Schauen wir mal wie es sich entwickelt. Vielleicht kan man ja mal mit einem Anschreiben anfragen. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal... 

Aber dann hängst mit drin!


----------



## cosy (9. Juni 2010)

@ all:

der Autobahntrail ist wieder gut befahrbar...

Gestern stand lediglich noch der Traktor rum und es lagen noch ca. 10 m Zaun an der Seite.

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Hebus (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe fuer Frammersbach am So noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Also eine Person mit Radel. Ich will etwa so um 6 Uhr in WUE losfahren. Nach dem Rennen will ich etwa um 13:00 Uhr (spaetestens 13:30) mich wieder auf den Rueckweg nach WUE machen. 
Wenn jemand interesse hat, dann PN an mich.

Gruss


----------



## Radalierer (1. Juli 2010)

Servus und hitzerekordverdächtig sommerlicher Grüße aus Thüringen.

Wollte mal anfragen, wer von euch alles zum Rhöner Kuppenritt am 18.7. fahren will. Ich werde wohl von Jena aus hinfahren und würde mich freuen, das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht wiederzusehen. 

Bin im Moment noch am überlegen, ob ich das Rennrad oder MTB einpacke und entscheide auch danach, wer so alles auftauchen wird (und mit welchem Material)

Cheers, Sebastian


----------



## Sveni112 (1. Juli 2010)

Hey leute 

ich hab neulich was von einer Schwanbergrundfahrt gelesen diese soll wohl für mountainbiker und rennradler sein. Weis jemand von euch mehr?
ich konnte bis jetzt keine info im internet finden und es klingt für mich und meine kumpels schon interessant  
Ich hab irgendwo ein plakat kleben sehen nur wo.... 

lg sven


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Juli 2010)

Spontane Runde? 
Morgen Vormittag? 
Ca. 09:00 Uhr? 
2,56 - 3 Stündchen?

Wohin? Egal...


----------



## MilkyWayne (4. Juli 2010)

sry.. leider schule


----------



## Hebus (5. Juli 2010)

lustigerstudent schrieb:


> Wollte mal anfragen, wer von euch alles zum Rhöner Kuppenritt am 18.7. fahren will.



Hi Sebastian,
ich werd wohl erst beim Keiler wieder zu einem Rennen fahren. Werd also nicht dabei sein.

Bjoern


----------



## Radalierer (5. Juli 2010)

Mumpitz, der Kuppenritt ist gar kein Rennen! Ist alles schon mit Flo abgesprochen und du bist fest eingeplant, tut mir leid^^


----------



## lized (13. Juli 2010)

Kennt einer von euch hier die Streckenführung vom Kuppenritt? Wenn man der offiziellen Seite trauen darf, haben sie die ganzen Trails zum Schluss rausgenommen, wird also dann fast ein reines "Waldautobahnrennen" werden. Ich hoffe mal das sie nur die Trails im Internet nicht einzeichnen wollten und wenn kann, man sie immer noch fahren, geht ja nicht um die Zeit . Die Holzindustrie hat eh ihre Duftmarke hinterlassen und ein Stück total verwüstet, so das man es nicht mehr befahren kann (war aber schon länger her, dass ich das letzte mal da war).
Aber das Wetter scheint echt perfekt zu werden mit Höchstwerten knapp über 20° in der Rhön, ideale Vorbereitung für den Keiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, Keiler... Keiler... Keiler, wir sehen uns!


----------



## steff-vw (16. Juli 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Ja, Keiler... Keiler... Keiler, wir sehen uns!



Aber nur, wenn Du Langstrecke fährst.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (21. Juli 2010)

in anbetracht das unsere -allerliebste a3 bissl verbreitert wird will ich hier mal die sperrungen und auswirkungen im bereich würzburg euch mitzuteilen:

 - die verbindungsbrücke in der nähe von theilheim (die die abgerissen + neu gebaut wurde ist wieder seit paar tagen pasierbar
- dafür ist jetzt der tunnel im lützelgrund ab morgen gesperrt bzw gar nicht mehr vorhanden
- ebenso empfielt es sich nicht selbigen anzufahren da im hinteren bereich nur noch baustelle ist (schade)


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2010)

*Kerstin Kögler für die Weltmeisterschaft im MTB Marathon nominiert*

Am 8. August fällt der Startschuss für die
Marathon Weltmeisterschaft in Sankt Wendel.
Mit dabei ist auch Kerstin Kögler vom Team
FX Sports/SG Sparkasse Mainfranken. Die
Nominierung durch den BDR (Bund Deutscher
Radfahrer) kam für Kerstin überraschend, umso
größer die Freude im Nationaltrikot an den Start
gehen zu dürfen.

Die Strecke führt mit 107 Kilometern und
2.556 Höhenmetern auf vielen Singletrails und
im Sägezahnprofil rund um Sankt Wendel durch
das Saarland. Kerstin hofft auf gutes Wetter,
denn bei Regen ist die Strecke berühmt-berüchtigt
für den Sankt Wendeler Schlamm.

_In den Kampf um die Medaillien werde ich zwar
nicht eingreifen können, doch ist die Nominierung
schon ein großer Erfolg._

*Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken!*


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. August 2010)

Kleine Tour am nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. August 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Hat wer Lust in Heimbuchenthal zu starten. Teambildung?


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. August 2010)

Ist jemand am Sonntag in Bullau dabei?


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. August 2010)

So, um mal wieder alles nach oben zu schieben:

*HILFE! Ein Ausfall für die 24h-WM am kommenden Wochenende in Sulzbach!
Jemand Lust ein zu sprigen?
Schneller 8´er ist gemeldet.*​


----------



## Oshon (29. Januar 2011)

hmm, irgendwie nix mehr los in Wü oder was, wo seid ihr alle hin, habt ihr alle nen platten?

Was geht so ab dem frühjahr in WÜ??
Würde mich gerne irgendwo anschliessen!

bis den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (30. Januar 2011)

Moin 

nu ja also wir sind hier bei uns auf dem schwanberg bzw. friedrichsberg schon unterwegs gewesen und haben aufgeräumt usw... 
jedoch muss ich jetzt langsam machen^^ meine kurbel und co halten nicht mehr all zu lang deswegen will ich mir ein neues bike kaufen ich weis nur noch nicht genau welches....
Nachdem ich über einen bekannten prozente bei haibike bekommen kann werde ich mir evtl. ein fully von haibike kaufen aber ich kann mich noch nicht genau entscheiden was für eines ich nehm 

lg sven


----------



## Rückenwindraser (27. Februar 2011)

Ziemlich ruhig hier !

Werde gegen Mittag wahrscheinlich mal zum Schwanberg aufbrechen.
Ne gemütliche Runde drehen. 
Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter es zulässt

In welchen zustand befinden sich denn die Trails am Schwanberg?


----------



## Rückenwindraser (27. Februar 2011)

Wir werden so gegen 12.30 Uhr in Ochsenfurt starten.

Los Leute auf zum Schwanberg! Um 14.00 Uhr am Aussichtspunkt in der letzten Kurve. 

Man sieht sich.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. Februar 2011)

Rückenwindraser schrieb:


> In welchen zustand befinden sich denn die Trails am Schwanberg?



aus der erfahrung vom letzten jahr: in keinem guten

schwanberg kann man gut fahren wenn es sehr lang trocken war.. und nach dem ganzen schnee wage ich zu bezweifeln das es da gut zu fahren geht.. manche trails viell. ja aber manche waren selbst im sommer dermasen verschlammt das nix geht .. trotzdem viel spass


----------



## BattleZoo (27. Februar 2011)

naja, würzburg hat ja auch noch ein eigenes mtb und bmx Forum mit über 100 registrierten Mitgliedern - da geht jetzt auch wieder was. es sind zwar nicht viele touren fahrer da, aber reingucken kann man ja


----------



## Rückenwindraser (27. Februar 2011)

Es war naß, kalt und matschig! Aber eigentlich noch recht gut fahrbar.
Ich sollte vielleicht mal die Reifen wechseln, haben nur noch ca 1mm Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (28. Februar 2011)

Moin 

Nu ja schwanberg fahr ich zwar nicht soooo  oft aber friedrichsberg war vor 4 wochen richtig heftig  denkst an nix böses fährst den weg runter und schon sitzt du in der schlammpfütze...
ich dreh mich um schau zurück und seh mein bike mit dem kompletten vorderrad im schlamm stecken  war wirklich bis zur oberkante reifen im schlamm -.-
Aber ansonsten wars noch etwas feucht aber gute tour 
Nur im moment gehts bei mir leider nicht mehr 
Mein bike ist fertig mit der welt und ich bin krank 
wegen bike hab ich mich schon umgeschaut aber bis ich mir ein neues leisten kann dauerts wohl noch bis august da darf ich noch eine runde von meinem stiftenlohn sparen  
Tja is halt blöd wenn 7 von 8 ritzeln die komplette kurbel 1 felge und 1 achse ausgetauscht werden müssen -.-
das rentiert sich nicht mehr bei nem bike für 900 in das ich schon einiges gesteckt hab... Da hol ich mir lieber ein neues...
Naja ich hoff wir können uns sobald wie möglich mal treffen auf dem berg....

lg sven


----------



## Rückenwindraser (4. März 2011)

Ist schon ärgerlich wenn mal wieder was kaputt geht. Zuletzt wars bei mir der Umwerfer- aus der Bodenwelle raus, reingetreten, Kettenklemmer.
Der Umwerfer stand faßt 90 Grad zu den Kettenblättern und die Kette klemmte irgendwie drin. Zumm Glück hatte ich ne Wasserpumpenzange im Rucksack  (Problem war bekannt! War nur zu faul für die Reparatur).
Beendete die Tour auf den mittleren Kettenblatt.

Jetzt habe ich nen neuen Umwerfer dran aber die Reifen sind fertig !
Ob ich die Wechseln sollte? Nö! Binn zu faul.

In diesem Sinne

der bald zu Fuß gehende


----------



## Sveni112 (4. März 2011)

Moin 

na dann viel spaß wenn du dich dem stein angleichen willst^^
ich werd mir dann wohl ein votec bike holen nachdem mich ein kumpel auf die seite aufmerksam gemacht hat. Vorher hatte ich ja wegen einem neuen cube überlegt aber naja mal schauen  ich lass mir trotzdem nochmal was anbieten vom händler^^

lg sven


----------



## Rückenwindraser (5. März 2011)

Moin,Moin und Hallo!

So ein Bikekauf sollte gut überlegt sein! Wenn Du bei einem Händler in deiner Umgebung ein Bike kaufst, dann kannst Du es zuvor Probe fahren. Auch wenn in der Garantiezeit irgendetwas sein sollte kannst Du schnell mal zum Händler und es richten lassen. Allerdings sind die Internet-Versand-Bikes für den selben Preis besser ausgestattet. Wegen Service und Reparatur musste das Bike dann aber evtl. einschicken oder zu einer "Vertragswerkstatt".

Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile


Hier noch ein Bike aus Japan:


----------



## oidewuidsau (6. März 2011)

sers,

Ich hab meins übers Internet bestellt. Bei der Abholung kurz probe gefahren und einstellen lassen. Aber wg reparaturen is schwierig. Zum Glück gibts in Würzburg ne super Cannondale Vertragshändler.


----------



## hamsteralex (6. März 2011)

oidewuidsau schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts in Würzburg ne super Cannondale Vertragshändler.



Naja...kann man jetzt sehen wie man will...


----------



## oidewuidsau (6. März 2011)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Naja...kann man jetzt sehen wie man will...



is meine Erfahrung, ich find sie sehr freundlich und kompitent.


----------



## hamsteralex (6. März 2011)

oidewuidsau schrieb:


> is meine Erfahrung, ich find sie sehr freundlich und kompitent.



Genau...und ich habe auch meine Erfahrungen...wenn es dir passt, dann passt es ja.


----------



## Rückenwindraser (7. März 2011)

Deswegen repariere und warte ich alles selbst .
Dann weiß ich wenigstens wer für den Pfusch verantwortlich ist .


----------



## Sveni112 (14. März 2011)

Moin 

ich war trotz ziemlich fertigem bike (frisch nach dem motto wirklich kaputt ists erst wenn da mehr als 3 teile liegen) sind wir gestern wieder mal gefahren. Dabei ist mir wie die vorherigenmale schon aufgefallen, dass etliche bäume und auch dickere äste auf etwa 30 bis 40cm höhe hängen...
Bei meinen letzten zwei touren (1. im januar und die 2. im Februar) hab ich jedesmal an so ziemlich den gleichen stellen äste entfernen müssen...
Auf der stamm strecke waren immer zwischen 17 und 15 äste... schön und gut da hat sich jemand einen "spaß" erlaubt aber was ich gestern in der abfahrt beim "Kniebrecher" in castell gesehen hab war echt nicht mehr schön... 
Direkt nach einer kurve war links in einer wurzel befestigt und rechts eingebuddelt ein ast auf so 30 cm höhe angebracht als ich ihn rausgezogen hab hab ich gesehen, dass der wirklich DIREKT DAFÜR ZUGESCHNITTEN WURDE!!!
Das kann ja wohl nicht sein oder? 
Ich hatte glück, dass ich gut 50m vor der kurve eine gruppe wanderer passiert hatte und somit nicht all zu schnell dort runter bin ansonsten hätte ich da wohl ein paar probleme gehabt... 
aber seht selbst:
IMAG0053.jpg
IMAG0054.jpg

Ich finds einfach nur krass...
Auf den wegen war ja noch ok da konnte man schnell anhalten oder drumrum fahren aber das direkt nach der kurve  eingebuddelt und richtig "fest" gemacht und das direkt in der abfahrt...
Für mich sieht das aus als ob da jemand etwas gegen MTBler hat...

so long 

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (14. März 2011)

das is ********!
ich kann dir aber ne geschichte erzählen wo es dir bestimmt noch mehr hochkommt...
ich hab im august 2009 mit nem kumpel auf nem trail im spessart mal abgezwickte nägel in ner wurzel entdeckt. unmittelbar vor ner kurve. wir hättens nicht gesehen wenn wir nicht vorher abgestiegen wären um die optimale linie zu besprechen. 
das müssen leute sein die ernsthafte probleme mit ihrer umwelt und mit sich selbst haben. sollte ich mal so jemanden dabei erwischen gibts was auf die fresse, das hab ich mir geschworen! stell dir mal vor du kommst da volles produkt an und fährst über die wurzel wo 2-3 cm hoch  abgezwickte nägel rausschauen. an der stelle hör ich auch auf mit dem überlegen weil ich net wissen will was da passieren kann

mfg

nachtrag: wir haben uns dann an die gemeinde Ruppertshütten gewand, und die dann wiederum an den förster der das beseitigt hat


----------



## Sveni112 (14. März 2011)

moin

nun ja also das mit nägeln war hier bei uns in letzter zeit zumindest richtung gerolzhofen bzw. nach hassfurt hoch auch im gespräch sogar hier im forum da wurden 27 nägel auf 5km gefunden oä  da gab es sogar eine anzeige gegen unbekannt usw  
mal schauen ob ich das ganze hier wieder finde mom 

lg sven


----------



## radiKarl (16. März 2011)

Aloha

da ich umgezogen bin und nicht immer allein fahren will farge ich mich gibt es hier ein paar leute in der nähe von zellingen mit denen zusammen man rad fahren kann?


----------



## Rückenwindraser (15. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie Totenstille hier. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Helicoil Einsätzen in Postmount Aufnahme von Federgabeln (Manitou R7)! 
Nach Fest kommt ab!
War aber Ab bevor Fest (unter 9 nm)


----------



## pfitzer (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn da genug Material ist sollte das kein Problem sein. Hab die Teile schon in Alumotorblöcken von Motorrädern verbaut wenn die Stehbolzengewinde versaut waren. Und die werden mit richtig NM angezogen.

grüße


----------



## Rückenwindraser (16. Mai 2011)

Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich mein Glück versuchen.
Ist ja eh schon hinüber.
Zur Not schraube ich die A-head Kappe ab und Stecke ein Stück von nem Besenstiel durch "die Mc Gyver Stempelbremse" oder schaue das Vorderrad so lange böse an bis es von alleine bremst "Chuck Norris Bremse".

Wird am Wochenende eh nix mit biken.
Am Freitag und Samstag muss ich gräben am Haus baggern und Kg-Rohre verlegen, und am Sonntag muss ich die Frau anbaggern und evtl auch nen ROHR verlegen.


----------



## radiKarl (16. Mai 2011)

..ich habe vor zwei Wochen in meine Totem Helicoil eingebaut, kein Problem. Das Loch wird ja nicht sehr weit aufgebohrt (Bei den orginal Helicoil) du brauchts dafür aber das Einbauwerkzeug das den Einsatz vorspannt. Ist eine Sache von 5 Minuten


----------



## Rückenwindraser (16. Mai 2011)

Werkzeuge habe ich alle.
Aber die helicoil-plus muss man nicht mehr vorspannen.

Hoffe es klappt! Sonst muss ich ne 39 Suntour Gabel fahren


----------



## pfitzer (17. Mai 2011)

Hehe, da hätt ich sogar noch eine rumliegen, die kannste fürn zehner haben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rückenwindraser (18. Mai 2011)

Operation Helicoil geglückt! Patient lebt


----------



## SJ-Biker (10. Juni 2011)

Starten die Touren eigentlich alle von Wü aus, oder is auch was zwischen KT und Wü


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. Juni 2011)

nicht unbedingt aber es bietet sich halt an da dort die meisten herkommen..

biete halt auch ne tour an oder schlag in deiner ecke ein treffen vor.. dan gehts da los


----------



## Rückenwindraser (18. Juni 2011)

Ich starte alle meine Touren von Ochsenfurt aus!
Wenn Morgen schönes Wetter ist, dann werde wir voraussichtlich Vormittag starten.
Vielleicht Erlabrunn.


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wollte nur noch mal kurz etwas auf den Busch klopfen. Wir suchen für die 24h in Ruhpolding noch einen vierten Mann für unserern Vierer. Nicht noch jemand Lust?

20./21.08. Maxhütte


----------



## Rückenwindraser (1. Juli 2011)

Würde gerne mal bei einem 24h Rennen starten! Aber der blöde Hausumbau  Frage doch mal bei der RSG nach, die haben genug Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2011)

Morgen (Sonntag) eine lockere, "frühe" Runde? Steinbachtal oder ähnliches?

So ab 08:30 am Eingang Steinbachtal/Straba-/Bushaltestelle?
Ich will gegen elf zurück sein.....

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Hebus (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, da mir mein geliebts Stadtradel geklaut worden ist, suche ich dringend eine guenstigen Ersatz. Also entweder ein fahrbereites Mountainbike, oder eines, was ich mir leicht wieder aufbauen kann. Da das Radel eigentlich keine besonderen Anforderungen erfuellen muss, ist meine  Wunschliste recht kurz:
- Rahmengroesse 20"-22" / L / ca. 55cm
- Hardtail, oder (besser) komplett ohne Federung
- es waere schoen, wenn man 9-fach Kassetten verbauen koennte
- Preis 0-250 Euro (wenns ganz toll ist, auch etwas mehr)

Es waere toll, wenn jemand etwas in der Art uebrig haette. Wirklich guenstige Einzelteile wuerden mir auch weiter helfen: 3-Fach Kurbel, Schaltwerk vorne/hinten, Bremsen, Sattel,...

Gruss


----------



## oidewuidsau (7. Oktober 2011)

hast ne PM


----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

heute 15 Uhr fahren wir... mal gucken, was sich ergibt 

Wenn noch wer dazukommen möchte: Treffpunkt ist Zollhäusle Steinbachtal. Gruß,  Andrs


----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

... habe einen neuen Fred geöffnet - bitte reißt mir nicht den Kopf ab - um uns bewußt von der obigen Ansage abzusetzen "freundlich, normal und Freizeit"...   und um das "Würzburg" stärker in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606652

Würd mich freuen den/die ein oder anderen dort zu lesen. Oder noch besser, zu fahren. Gruß  Andrs


----------

